# Lama pa'ipa'i on the Lanai  an Aulani TR -Aloha and Mahalo Aulani! Link to PTR 11/5



## eandesmom

Welcome to the latest eandesmom trip report!

Notice it is not an _"and gang"_ report.  For those of you that know me, this is not my first TR and usually we have a gaggle of folks along whether it is some or all of our 4 kids, or in laws but this report is about a much needed couples only trip to the magical place known as

*Aulani!
*
I believe this is something like my 10th TR if you include PTRs however it is my first one in the DVC TR section. Given that, I think some proper introductions are in order!  This trip would be just myself, and my DH Jeff.  I am the Disney Freak in the family as Jeff likes to call it but the reality is that the whole crew is pretty into it (thankfully).  

Here we are!









First up, me

*Cynthia*. Certified Disney nut. I fell in love with Disney when I was 10, thanks to my mom. Who is technically my stepmom but holds the full mom ranking in my heart and every way that matters. While dating my dad, she somehow convinced him to take his 4 kids, in one small car, on a road trip to California. We camped on the way down and in the days before seatbelts, I sat on her lap the entire way there and back. Not only did we all live, she survived the whole thing so well he proposed on the trip and I fell in love with Disney. You can read about it here:

A blustery day

I am a full time working mom in sales and marketing for an engineering firm. Which may explain a lot. While not an engineer, I like the geeky side of things and like to think I combine that aspect, with the marketing stuff and as a result have special affinities for things like fuzzy Disney math, spreadsheets and a little graphic design on the side. Ive been to DLR 5x, WDW 8x and on DCL twice now. Ive been known to ditch the family and do Disney girls trips on my own with other DISers.  Oh and I like coffee. In cups. A lot. I have a thing about it, and pick my mug for the day based on my mood, the weather, the season.  I especially like it on the verandah.  The balcony, patio, deck and lanai also work pretty darn well!





And, *Jeff*.  

While reportedly not the Disney freak he says I am, he's been known to suggest retiring to Florida, getting jobs as CM's and recording Disney documentary type shows on TV (for me he says) that I didn't even know were on. For a guy who says a trip every 3 years is enough, hes managed to stomach a trip that has some kind of Disney element (be it WDW, DLR or DCL) pretty much every year since 2009. I have him beat on the WDW trips by several trips but he grew up in CA and went to college there and has me eating his dust when it comes to DLR. He is an aerospace engineer who is building a seaplane in our garage. I support him in this&which gives me a LOT of quid pro quo when it comes to Disney!

Jeff's idea of nirvana.  Margaritaville and the Hemisphere Dancer (BIG Seaplane, owned and flown by Jimmy Buffet) at the Lone Palm Airport in Orlando.





Between the 2 of us, we have 4 kids, "his and hers" if you will though we don't think of it that way.  No "ours", it would have messed up a good thing and besides, 4 is plenty!  We met in 2002, our first date at a local Jazz club as we share a love for music.  Fast forward a couple years later and we got engaged at that same club.  He survived his first trip to WDW in 2004 with my entire family (20 of us) and I knew he was a keeper! We married in 2004 and have been blessed with 4 kids that truly do act as siblings and no step drama.  I'll introduce them all but they play a very minor role in this trip, other than we did bring the younger ones back presents (older ones just aren't into it at this point) and have spent some time plotting to get all of them back to Aulani with us for the next trip, the younger ones at a minimum.  

First up, *Taylor* (20).  Taylor is a sophomore (digital music major) in college and as a result, hasn't made the last few Disney trips.  He was busy bumming around Europe last summer! This is more recent photo of him.  Music is his life and passion, whether it is the guitar, singing, writing or mixing.  He plays locally here and there and recently did a week as a roadie!  Hes also a pretty darn good photographer and takes some pretty neat photos of his own, usually of the outdoors as he is an avid hiker and snowboarder. Technically as of tomorrow he will be a junior which is a bit mind boggling  He goes to a private college in our city so we do get to see him occasionally.  About as frequently as I saw my parents in college that is (and I too went to school 15 min away from my folks) which means holidays and the occasionally spur of the moment coffee or meal.  We should see him for Fathers Day.





Then the lone girl, *Kendall* (16).  Currently a junior in HS shes our soccer player and is in the midst of college craziness.  As in shed like to play in college so its a whirlwind of ID camps, showcase tournaments, etc.  Its not for everyone and I couldnt do it but shes got the drive and the passion and thankfully the grades to hopefully get a spot somewhere.  So far shes had 4 schools express interest, one at the transcript level, so&we will see.  Summer will tell.  Our last family trip was really all about her.  She turned 16 on it and we put together a 16 year old girls dream trip, knowing then that with soccer it was likely our last big family trip while she was in school.  Heck at 16 it would have been my dream trip too!  Lots of beach and pool time, a cruise and then a very special backstage safari (she is very interested in life sciences as a college major though is leaning away from veterinary school at the moment).  She has an exciting summer between soccer and a trip to France with her school (French Class) but we are hoping to get at least a long weekend with her and Taylor, hopefully in Denver to see their grandma.  Her instrument is her voice and she is very involved in the school vocal music program.





The E's in the eandesmom user name

*Evan* (13).  Evan is just finishing up middle school (8th grade) and will be off to HS next year, scary!  He is a jack of all trades, interested in many things but a constant in his life is music, specifically the trombone both concert and jazz and has competed a local festival with a couple of small groups.  This year he discovered a love of the theater and we expect to see more school play/musical activity and come fall, plans to give tennis a try at the HS so that should be interesting.  He also happens to be a 2nd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do though middle school hasn't allowed as much time for him to continue and work on that 3rd degree belt, he does plan to get back to it.  Currently hes busy plotting ways to earn money and attended a caddy class last week with the intention of doing that as a summer job.  In his free time, hes a bit of a budding chef which is fun for me and also loves to design things although where I use the computer, that kid can sketch like no ones business.  He is the one who gives me the most grey hairs but despite all of that, he manages to pull it all off and even made honor roll for the first time.  And for a kid who we put in honors classes with the simple thought that hell go for B whether hes in honors or regular (not one to go the extra mile historically) we've been pleasantly surprised to see that his year, he started to care.  And it shows.





Last but not least *Eric* (12).  Eric is also moving on, in his case from elementary to middle school.  He is our most serious kid with life being fairly black and white&not much grey in Erics world.  Its a pretty happy world most of the time, as long as it doesnt change to abruptly.  He is arguably our biggest Disney fan, hes got a countdown calendar going for our next trip that he made back in February&and the trip isnt until 12/29/13!  He will take it the hardest if that trip doesnt happen or gets postponed/pushed back.  He is a planner, big time, and is busy plotting the ADRs for that trip.  He is currently in a self-contained highly capable program which has been absolutely wonderful for him.  We hope that middle school will continue to keep him challenged in that way and that he wont run into social issues, he is the one we worry about on that score.  Hes very involved in boy scouts and is constantly on a hike or a camping trip, which makes him very happy.  As with the rest of the gang, music is also a big part of his life, in his case piano and trumpet (yes&there is a theme here!).





As you already know...we did NOT take the kids on this trip.  Previous experiences have really taught us that the family is only as strong as the couple.  To keep that intact, date nights and date trips as we like to call them, are key.  It isn't always easy to pull off with busy kids, work and all the scheduling logistics that go along with it.  We usually manage at least 1-2 long weekends a year but getting a whole week (or more) away is tricky.  Our last long trip was in March of 2011 and was also to Hawaii, the Big Island for an amazing week.  We are lucky, with where we live, Hawaii is about as accessible as it can be and we have been lucky enough to go there multiple times, both together and separately before we met. We have not taken the kids yet.  The older ones have been once, with their mom, when Kendall had a soccer tournament there.  When Disney first announced Aulani, we really considered buying there as wed been looking at DVC for some time.  Ultimately we decided that with the flexibility we had, owning there wasn't critical, 11m booking advantage was more important to us elsewhere and wed take our chances at 7 months.   We finally bought into DVC back in January of 2012..so not very long ago at all!  We used our points for a magical first trip, staying at OKW, Vero and AKV.  When we bought, we started small.  I wanted THV advantage but didn't necessarily want all our points at SSR.  So a small contract met our needs with the knowledge that wed be adding on within a year.  And we did, this time at Boardwalk.  Id had the opportunity to stay there in October on a girls trip and had been about to add on at SSR or OKW (which we LOVED).  I changed my mind about the add on once I fell in love with the Boardwalk, it just felt like home.  Wed needed to add on to have enough points for a planned larger trip for NYE 2013.  However as our UY is Dec, our new contract came with 2011 points that we would have to use before that trip started.  Not a lot of points, not enough for a 1b trip (and well, with the kids...I am not staying in a studio...thats why we bought in the first place!  That and a family of 6 really dont fit in resort rooms as all of you know).  Jeff was not keen on a long weekend at DLR though we could have pulled that off.  That meant...date trip! yeah we could have rented the points but really, I'd rather use them!  We looked into an RCI trade as an option and could have easily done a week in Cabo.  Seriously considered it.  I was not considering Aulani, feeling like it would be wrong to go there without the kids.  As I looked at our options, especially our flight options, it became clear that Aulani was a bargain.  At least a bargain to get and stay there...costs once there was of course a totally different issue!  A bargain you say?  Yes.  A bargain.  For the 2 of us to get there, using miles for 50% off one way and booking 2 separate one way tickets we spent a whopping $548 TOTAL to get there.  Jeff was concerned it would be too "Disney" (aka too many little kids running around...too many characters) for his idea of a couples trip but he couldn't argue with the price and well, it was Hawaii!  Even if it was Oahu, definitely our last choice island.  Not that there is anything wrong with it, just spoiled west coaster thinking.  I was able to book at 6.5m out, 6 nights in an ocean view studio.  I also booked one night in an island/garden view studio and then waitlisted for standard.  Our flight didn't land until 8:30 pm HST and it seemed silly to spend the points on the OV to just to sleep.  It wasn't a huge point difference, 3 if the waitlist didn't come through, 6 if it did but 6 points is 6 points! About 2 months later, the waitlist came through. 

I confess.  I did very little planning for this trip.  Wed both been to Oahu before, though never together.  I have family there, quite a lot actually.  As a result we were pretty laid back about the whole thing.  A lot of the typical things that folks might do, we had  already done and didn't feel the need to do.  I read a few TR's, saintstickets, podsnel and lurkyloos probably being the ones that I paid the most attention to.  I made a few reservations.  The weekend before our trip, I knuckled down and did a bit more research specifically on the types of activities we were interested in and then changed some reservations, crunched the budget and packed.  This left us with the following itinerary which honestly had very little that was set in stone; it was mostly full of ideas so that wed have options.  I also got the kids schedules all mapped out for my folks who would be watching the younger boys, thats never fun.  Kendall would be at a college ID camp and Taylor&studying for finals!

*Tuesday 5/21:  *
C work, Jeff day off (brat)
Flight to HNL, eat dinner on plane, get car and check in.

*Wednesday 5/22: *
Breakfast at AMA AMA.  As we'd be moving today and would not have hit the store yet, going out for breakfast seemed ideal and I didn't think Jeff would be up for a character breakfast on day one of a couples trip.  Check out/in.  Enjoy resort. Hit grocery store.  Dinner in Villa.

*Thursday 5/23:*
Spa for both of us, Breakfast and Lunch in villa, Starlit Hui and dinner at Monkeypod

*Friday 5/24:*
Breakfast in villa, Ka'ena hike, lunch on the Northshore, afternoon on the Northshore, dinner in villa.

*Saturday 5/25:*
Breakfast in villa, Waimea Valley/Falls or hang out at resort or do a Northshore bike ride, lunch TBD, dinner at Makahiki.

*Sunday 5/26:*
Breakfast in villa, Diamond Head hike or bike ride, Hanauma Bay, lunch at villa, dinner at Roys.

*Monday 5/27:*
Breakfast in Villa, Koko head steps, Memorial Day BBQ at my cousins

*Tuesday 5/28:*
Breakfast in Villa, Lunch in villa, check out, enjoy resort, dinner at Aloha Beer or Gastropub, return car, fly home L

Wedneday 5/29:
Land in Seattle, C possibly go to work, Jeff day off (brat).

Oh and the title of this TR?

Here's a clue


----------



## eandesmom

*Day 1: Departure Day*
I dream of cutlery

*Day 2: Aulani*
Up and at 'em pal!
A room with a view
Totally Tubular!

*Day 3: Aulani*
Freshwater Heaven
Surf's Up
Hui, Hula and Hops
*
Day 4: Ka`ena*
Monks and Tradewinds
I'm sorry, we can't do that here
Oh no.  ONO!

*Day 5: Northshore*
Surf Fail and Killer Tacos
Kites, Dives and Planes...with a side of Wind
Just another sunset

*Day 6: Haunama Bay and Koko Head Steps*
Nature's Stairmaster
Catching a wave with Crush
A wedding, a photo shoot and to Infinity and Beyond!

*Day 7: Mahalo Mingle, Diamond Head*
Mahalo Mingling and Hawaii Ohana

*Day 8: Aloha Aulani*
Mnnnmmm Mango!
The last lama pa'ipa'i

*Day 9: Souvies*
Aloha and Mahalo, something to remember Aulani by

*NYE PTR Updates*
ADR Time - The Disney Experience Dining Debacle
Running to a DISmeet
Trip Updates, NYE, DL Marching Band and Girls F&G!
Down to only ONE extra ADR!

*Work Trip*
Almost live from Honolulu
Almost live from Waikiki


----------



## jedijill

First!

Jill in CO


----------



## Flossbolna

I am here!!! 

And now I have also read your long introduction. Which was quite wonderful!

I must say that I absolutely love the story about your mom - and feel very privileged that I have met her and truly can appreciate what a wonderful person she is. When you mention your parents I always remember our dinner together very fondly! That was a great evening!


----------



## rentayenta

Me too.


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah! I am in!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Found you!  Can't wait to read all about it...


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wooo Hooo!  I'm in on this one nice and early!  You are fast on these things girl!


----------



## afwdwfan

I actually made it to one of your TR's before I'm 20 pages behind!   

I look forward to following along and seeing the awesomeness that is Aulani.


----------



## burly

I'm in! 
Coming back later to read....




KIM


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> He is an aerospace engineer who is building a seaplane in our garage.


  How big is your garage? 



eandesmom said:


> Oh and the title of this TR?
> 
> Here's a clue


Forget the clue.  How about some help with the pronunciation?  

When I read "Lama pa'ipa'i" it is pronounced "Cynthia's Aulani TR."


----------



## Millie12591

Can't wait to hear about this trip!! Hee-Hee!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

afwdwfan said:


> How big is your garage?
> 
> 
> Forget the clue. How about some help with the pronunciation?
> 
> When I read "Lama pa'ipa'i" it is pronounced "Cynthia's Aulani TR."


----------



## Poolrat

Whoo hoo   I am here!!!!   If I am lucky I may be stealing this itinerary.


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, thanks for the heads up. I'll be back to read later (probably Monday as going out of town for bridal shower this weekend).

***Intros read and enjoyed, as always. You truly have a beautiful family.

And happy to see I made Page 1!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> When I read "Lama pa'ipa'i" it is pronounced "Cynthia's Aulani TR."



 Exactly.


----------



## teekathepony

I'm in!


----------



## benji2012

Hoping to get a reservation for February at the 7th month window...can't wait to  hear more!


----------



## emma212010

Yay!! I'm here!! I reeeeeaaally want to go to Aulani!!!!  I can't wait to see all the pictures and hear about your experiences!


----------



## MEK

I'm thinking you had a good view at Aulani and I noticed you have two of my favorite things on your verandah - coffee and wine (in no particular order).

Love the picture of Taylor.  He looks great.


----------



## natebenma

I'm peeling pineapple and piling poi on a plate in preparation

I'm so in!!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

This will be my first time on one of your TRs, except for your las trip with ME. Looking forward to this trip.

Couples trips are so fine, it's important to get away from the kids once in a while, keeps marriage healthy.


----------



## MeMom

I look forward to seeing pictures of a place I will most likely never get to.   Glad you guys got to have some grown-up time to be refreshed and ready to face normal family chaos again.


----------



## micandminforever

Joining the fun.


----------



## annmarieda

I am so excited for this TR!!!


----------



## carissanboys

I'm here and very excited!


----------



## DisMomAmy

Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

So excited that you've started your report!  I cannot wait to hear all about it.  I am  that your informal itinerary has more detail than my most planned trips.    You are a superstar trip planner, that is for sure and I too may be saving this for future reference.  

Very encouraging that you were able to get ocean view at 6.5 months out.  Of course travel from the east coast not as economical but I would really love to find my way out there.  Maybe if I buy an add-on with "extra" points that "need" using...

Forgot to add... my guess at the title is happy hour on the lanai?  Looks like you had a gorgeous view!!


----------



## conciergekelly

I'm in!! Looking forward to it. Going there for our 25 th anniversary next year. Going away without the kids is couples therapy! I love your TRs by the way


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

I'm here too!!    I can't wait to read this, since I have done literally NO research into this new resort.  It will be like discovering it for the first time.

I love reading your updates on your kids.  I can't believe the boys are moving up to Jr High and High School!!!  

Question about Taylor : What can you tell me about this Digital Music major that he is doing?  I've never heard of it before and depending on what it is, it might be up the right alley for my nephew.


----------



## pooh'smate

Joining in.


----------



## Mickcruiser

Ready for this, and wondering if you'll do a ptr for your nye trip.


----------



## emmysmommy

Yay!  I made page 3!!   Look what happens when I take 1 day off the Boards! 

I'm looking forward to this TR!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> First!
> 
> Jill in CO



 Jill! So happy to have you here



Flossbolna said:


> I am here!!!



 Magdalene!  So glad you are here.



Flossbolna said:


> And now I have also read your long introduction. Which was quite wonderful!
> 
> I must say that I absolutely love the story about your mom - and feel very privileged that I have met her and truly can appreciate what a wonderful person she is. When you mention your parents I always remember our dinner together very fondly! That was a great evening!



They feel the same about you! She is pretty fabulous, I am very blessed.



rentayenta said:


> Me too.



Hi Jenny!  and !!!



dizneeat said:


> Yeah! I am in!



 Karin!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Found you!  Can't wait to read all about it...



You will be there soon!   Mark!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Wooo Hooo!  I'm in on this one nice and early!  You are fast on these things girl!



 Sheree!!!  I don't know about fast, it's more about not wanting to let too much time go by before I start or I'll have no hope of doing a PTR for the NYE trip.  Assuming it happens...



afwdwfan said:


> I actually made it to one of your TR's before I'm 20 pages behind!



You did good Andy!  





afwdwfan said:


> I look forward to following along and seeing the awesomeness that is Aulani.



It is AMAZING.  We will be back.


----------



## eandesmom

burly said:


> I'm in!
> Coming back later to read....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIM



 Kim!




afwdwfan said:


> How big is your garage?



Not that big.  The deal is I get to keep my parking spot so he has to make it fit on his side.  Which, while the wings aren't attached is doable.  Tight...but doable.  Once it's time to put them on it will get moved, probably to our local EAA hangar to get finished up and then down to a local seaplane base for permanent housing.




afwdwfan said:


> Forget the clue.  How about some help with the pronunciation?
> 
> When I read "Lama pa'ipa'i" it is pronounced "Cynthia's Aulani TR."





Lama pa'ipa'i -  "peeah-ee, peeah-ee" actually.  Where the pause noted by the hyphen is like the sound in oh-oh.

What can I say, it sounded better than Kope  koh-peh on the lanai



Millie12591 said:


> Can't wait to hear about this trip!! Hee-Hee!



 Millie!



Mndisneygirl said:


>



Seriously



Poolrat said:


> Whoo hoo   I am here!!!!   If I am lucky I may be stealing this itinerary.



  We didn't do a lot of the typical things and would add some of those back in when we take the kids, Pearl at a minimum.



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, thanks for the heads up. I'll be back to read later (probably Monday as going out of town for bridal shower this weekend).
> 
> ***Intros read and enjoyed, as always. You truly have a beautiful family.
> 
> And happy to see I made Page 1!



 Kathy! so glad you made it

I will look forward to seeing pictures of the shower elsewhere and hope you have an amazing weekend!


----------



## Misskitty3

Looking forward to hearing all about your trip!


----------



## luvs2cruise

Looking forward to reading more.  My dh and I will be heading to Aulani in September to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Exactly.







teekathepony said:


> I'm in!



 Wendy!



benji2012 said:


> Hoping to get a reservation for February at the 7th month window...can't wait to  hear more!





When we originally were thinking of possibly adding on at Aulani, or even buying there as our original contract, feb was a prime month we targeted as when we might want to go.  Looking hard at it for 2015 for a return trip (though I'd love to get back there sooner!).  I hope your 7 month booking is painless.  



emma212010 said:


> Yay!! I'm here!! I reeeeeaaally want to go to Aulani!!!!  I can't wait to see all the pictures and hear about your experiences!



 Emma!  So happy you are here.  



MEK said:


> I'm thinking you had a good view at Aulani and I noticed you have two of my favorite things on your verandah - coffee and wine (in no particular order).
> 
> Love the picture of Taylor.  He looks great.



I love that picture of him too 

We spent a LOT of time on that lanai, drinking both of those things.  Well, wine for me anyway.  Jeff went for beer or we both went for cocktails.   We ate out there too occasionally...like every day...  Seriously, we are lanai junkies.



natebenma said:


> I'm peeling pineapple and piling poi on a plate in preparation
> 
> I'm so in!!!



Mnnn!  Pineapple!

 Dee!



Wicket's Mom said:


> This will be my first time on one of your TRs, except for your las trip with ME. Looking forward to this trip.



!  I am so happy you are here, I'm subbed to your TR but got horribly behind, need to get over there and see what's what.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Couples trips are so fine, it's important to get away from the kids once in a while, keeps marriage healthy.



So important we think.  Not at the expense of not doing family trips but alternating is a perfectly fine thing to do and I'd like to think our kids understand and support that.


----------



## eandesmom

MeMom said:


> I look forward to seeing pictures of a place I will most likely never get to.   Glad you guys got to have some grown-up time to be refreshed and ready to face normal family chaos again.



 MeMom!  It wouldn't be the same without you here.

Normal family chaos is right  actually came home to full fledged Disney planning today with the ticket price increase tomorrow it's been a flurry of calls and emails to see if others are really ready to commit anything for the NYE trip. Combine that with the stomach bug Evan had while we were gone, that he gave to my dad who in turn gave it to me...yeah, we are out of the bubble.  



micandminforever said:


> Joining the fun.



  thrilled to have you here!



annmarieda said:


> I am so excited for this TR!!!



Yay, Ann's here!  



carissanboys said:


> I'm here and very excited!



 Carissa!  thrilled you can join on this adventure



DisMomAmy said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it!!



 Amy!!!



2xcited2sleep said:


> So excited that you've started your report!  I cannot wait to hear all about it.  I am  that your informal itinerary has more detail than my most planned trips.    You are a superstar trip planner, that is for sure and I too may be saving this for future reference.



 Christine!  

It was pretty funny.  For me, while it wasn't the least amount of planning I've done before a couples only trip, it was up there.  Before the weekend just prior I had 3 dining reservations and a spa appointment.  That's it.  A few notes on where grocery stores were and other dining options that I knew we didn't need ressies at.  However it ended up being a very good thing that I'd done the activity research I did prior to the trip even if it was last minute, it really paid off.

I did way more planning on how we would eat meals in a studio without a full kitchen   including packing shatterproof wine glasses



2xcited2sleep said:


> Very encouraging that you were able to get ocean view at 6.5 months out.  Of course travel from the east coast not as economical but I would really love to find my way out there.  Maybe if I buy an add-on with "extra" points that "need" using...
> 
> Forgot to add... my guess at the title is happy hour on the lanai?  Looks like you had a gorgeous view!!



I think if you can avoid June-August and Xmas/Thanksgiving, chances at 7 months are pretty good.  There are very few standard view rooms and those go fast but lots of the rest.  I don't know the breakdown but there may be more ocean view than any other category.  The pool view rooms are quite nice too, though I'd go for ocean view again next time personally.  We spent so much time out there it was worth every point.

The kids were pretty funny about it when we got back...yeah...points that "need" using...nice excuse.  To which our response was...we don't need an excuse.

And they agreed with that part, albeit reluctantly.



conciergekelly said:


> I'm in!! Looking forward to it. Going there for our 25 th anniversary next year. Going away without the kids is couples therapy! I love your TRs by the way



  So happy to have you here!  It is couples therapy and so important.  .You will love it, honestly about 50% of the folks there, maybe more, were there as couples or larger adult only groups.  It was a great mix of people.  I am sure come June-August the number of kids will go up but it was a nice mix for us.


----------



## WDW_Diane

eandesmom said:
			
		

> Welcome to the latest eandesmom trip report!
> 
> Notice it is not an and gang report.  For those of you that know me, this is not my first TR and usually we have a gaggle of folks along whether it is some or all of our 4 kids, or in laws but this report is about a much needed couples only trip to the magical place known as
> 
> Aulani!
> 
> I believe this is something like my 10th TR if you include PTRs however it is my first one in the DVC TR section. Given that, I think some proper introductions are in order!  This trip would be just myself, and my DH Jeff.  I am the Disney Freak in the family as Jeff likes to call it but the reality is that the whole crew is pretty into it (thankfully).
> 
> Here we are!
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...6-182FD68E2E2A-2499-00000246028C2703.jpg.html
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...3-CCC1BB58DA2D-2499-000002461F7FE2F7.jpg.html
> 
> First up, me
> 
> Cynthia. Certified Disney nut. I fell in love with Disney when I was 10, thanks to my mom. Who is technically my stepmom but holds the full mom ranking in my heart and every way that matters. While dating my dad, she somehow convinced him to take his 4 kids, in one small car, on a road trip to California. We camped on the way down and in the days before seatbelts, I sat on her lap the entire way there and back. Not only did we all live, she survived the whole thing so well he proposed on the trip and I fell in love with Disney. You can read about it here:
> 
> A blustery day
> 
> I am a full time working mom in sales and marketing for an engineering firm. Which may explain a lot. While not an engineer, I like the geeky side of things and like to think I combine that aspect, with the marketing stuff and as a result have special affinities for things like fuzzy Disney math, spreadsheets and a little graphic design on the side. Ive been to DLR 5x, WDW 8x and on DCL twice now. Ive been known to ditch the family and do Disney girls trips on my own with other DISers.  Oh and I like coffee. In cups. A lot. I have a thing about it, and pick my mug for the day based on my mood, the weather, the season.  I especially like it on the verandah.  The balcony, patio, deck and lanai also work pretty darn well!
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...1-A1CA32616FBA-2499-000002474C7C9491.jpg.html
> 
> And, Jeff.
> 
> While reportedly not the Disney freak he says I am, he's been known to suggest retiring to Florida, getting jobs as CM's and recording Disney documentary type shows on TV (for me he says) that I didn't even know were on. For a guy who says a trip every 3 years is enough, hes managed to stomach a trip that has some kind of Disney element (be it WDW, DLR or DCL) pretty much every year since 2009. I have him beat on the WDW trips by several trips but he grew up in CA and went to college there and has me eating his dust when it comes to DLR. He is an aerospace engineer who is building a seaplane in our garage. I support him in this&which gives me a LOT of quid pro quo when it comes to Disney!
> 
> Jeffs idea of nirvana.  Margaritaville and the Hemisphere Dancer (BIG Seaplane, owned and flown by Jimmy Buffet) at the Lone Palm Airport in Orlando.
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...7-29 Margaritaville to Vero/IMG_0334.jpg.html
> 
> Between the 2 of us, we have 4 kids, "his and hers" if you will though we don't think of it that way.  No "ours", it would have messed up a good thing and besides, 4 is plenty!  We met in 2002, our first date at a local Jazz club as we share a love for music.  Fast forward a couple years later and we got engaged at that same club.  He survived his first trip to WDW in 2004 with my entire family (20 of us) and I knew he was a keeper! We married in 2004 and have been blessed with 4 kids that truly do act as siblings and no step drama.  I'll introduce them all but they play a very minor role in this trip, other than we did bring the younger ones back presents (older ones just aren't into it at this point) and have spent some time plotting to get all of them back to Aulani with us for the next trip, the younger ones at a minimum.
> 
> First up, Taylor (20).  Taylor is a sophomore (digital music major) in college and as a result, hasn't made the last few Disney trips.  He was busy bumming around Europe last summer! This is more recent photo of him.  Music is his life and passion, whether it is the guitar, singing, writing or mixing.  He plays locally here and there and recently did a week as a roadie!  Hes also a pretty darn good photographer and takes some pretty neat photos of his own, usually of the outdoors as he is an avid hiker and snowboarder. Technically as of tomorrow he will be a junior which is a bit mind boggling  He goes to a private college in our city so we do get to see him occasionally.  About as frequently as I saw my parents in college that is (and I too went to school 15 min away from my folks) which means holidays and the occasionally spur of the moment coffee or meal.  We should see him for Fathers Day.
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...cs/177435_4020023894342_1589898746_o.jpg.html
> 
> Then the lone girl, Kendall (16).  Currently a junior in HS shes our soccer player and is in the midst of college craziness.  As in shed like to play in college so its a whirlwind of ID camps, showcase tournaments, etc.  Its not for everyone and I couldnt do it but shes got the drive and the passion and thankfully the grades to hopefully get a spot somewhere.  So far shes had 4 schools express interest, one at the transcript level, so&we will see.  Summer will tell.  Our last family trip was really all about her.  She turned 16 on it and we put together a 16 year old girls dream trip, knowing then that with soccer it was likely our last big family trip while she was in school.  Heck at 16 it would have been my dream trip too!  Lots of beach and pool time, a cruise and then a very special backstage safari (she is very interested in life sciences as a college major though is leaning away from veterinary school at the moment).  She has an exciting summer between soccer and a trip to France with her school (French Class) but we are hoping to get at least a long weekend with her and Taylor, hopefully in Denver to see their grandma.  Her instrument is her voice and she is very involved in the school vocal music program.
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/eandesmom/media/Travel/2012 Florida/8-2 Nassau/KatRP.jpg.html
> 
> The E's in the eandesmom user name
> 
> Evan (13).  Evan is just finishing up middle school (8th grade) and will be off to HS next year, scary!  He is a jack of all trades, interested in many things but a constant in his life is music, specifically the trombone both concert and jazz and has competed a local festival with a couple of small groups.  This year he discovered a love of the theater and we expect to see more school play/musical activity and come fall, plans to give tennis a try at the HS so that should be interesting.  He also happens to be a 2nd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do though middle school hasn't allowed as much time for him to continue and work on that 3rd degree belt, he does plan to get back to it.  Currently hes busy plotting ways to earn money and attended a caddy class last week with the intention of doing that as a summer job.  In his free time, hes a bit of a budding chef which is fun for me and also loves to design things although where I use the computer, that kid can sketch like no ones business.  He is the one who gives me the most grey hairs but despite all of that, he manages to pull it all off and even made honor roll for the first time.  And for a kid who we put in honors classes with the simple thought that hell go for B whether hes in honors or regular (not one to go the extra mile historically) we've been pleasantly surprised to see that his year, he started to care.  And it shows.
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/eandesmom/media/Travel/2012 Florida/Intro/JoeCool.jpg.html
> 
> Last but not least Eric (12).  Eric is also moving on, in his case from elementary to middle school.  He is our most serious kid with life being fairly black and white&not much grey in Erics world.  Its a pretty happy world most of the time, as long as it doesnt change to abruptly.  He is arguably our biggest Disney fan, hes got a countdown calendar going for our next trip that he made back in February&and the trip isnt until 12/29/13!  He will take it the hardest if that trip doesnt happen or gets postponed/pushed back.  He is a planner, big time, and is busy plotting the ADRs for that trip.  He is currently in a self-contained highly capable program which has been absolutely wonderful for him.  We hope that middle school will continue to keep him challenged in that way and that he wont run into social issues, he is the one we worry about on that score.  Hes very involved in boy scouts and is constantly on a hike or a camping trip, which makes him very happy.  As with the rest of the gang, music is also a big part of his life, in his case piano and trumpet (yes&there is a theme here!).
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/eandesmom/media/Travel/2012 Florida/Intro/DVCHappyBoy.jpg.html
> 
> As you already know...we did NOT take the kids on this trip.  Previous experiences have really taught us that the family is only as strong as the couple.  To keep that intact, date nights and date trips as we like to call them, are key.  It isn't always easy to pull off with busy kids, work and all the scheduling logistics that go along with it.  We usually manage at least 1-2 long weekends a year but getting a whole week (or more) away is tricky.  Our last long trip was in March of 2011 and was also to Hawaii, the Big Island for an amazing week.  We are lucky, with where we live, Hawaii is about as accessible as it can be and we have been lucky enough to go there multiple times, both together and separately before we met. We have not taken the kids yet.  The older ones have been once, with their mom, when Kendall had a soccer tournament there.  When Disney first announced Aulani, we really considered buying there as wed been looking at DVC for some time.  Ultimately we decided that with the flexibility we had, owning there wasn't critical, 11m booking advantage was more important to us elsewhere and wed take our chances at 7 months.   We finally bought into DVC back in January of 2012..so not very long ago at all!  We used our points for a magical first trip, staying at OKW, Vero and AKV.  When we bought, we started small.  I wanted THV advantage but didn't necessarily want all our points at SSR.  So a small contract met our needs with the knowledge that wed be adding on within a year.  And we did, this time at Boardwalk.  Id had the opportunity to stay there in October on a girls trip and had been about to add on at SSR or OKW (which we LOVED).  I changed my mind about the add on once I fell in love with the Boardwalk, it just felt like home.  Wed needed to add on to have enough points for a planned larger trip for NYE 2013.  However as our UY is Dec, our new contract came with 2011 points that we would have to use before that trip started.  Not a lot of points, not enough for a 1b trip (and well, with the kids...I am not staying in a studio...thats why we bought in the first place!  That and a family of 6 really dont fit in resort rooms as all of you know).  Jeff was not keen on a long weekend at DLR though we could have pulled that off.  That meant...date trip! yeah we could have rented the points but really, I'd rather use them!  We looked into an RCI trade as an option and could have easily done a week in Cabo.  Seriously considered it.  I was not considering Aulani, feeling like it would be wrong to go there without the kids.  As I looked at our options, especially our flight options, it became clear that Aulani was a bargain.  At least a bargain to get and stay there...costs once there was of course a totally different issue!  A bargain you say?  Yes.  A bargain.  For the 2 of us to get there, using miles for 50% off one way and booking 2 separate one way tickets we spent a whopping $548 TOTAL to get there.  Jeff was concerned it would be too "Disney" (aka too many little kids running around...too many characters) for his idea of a couples trip but he couldn't argue with the price and well, it was Hawaii!  Even if it was Oahu, definitely our last choice island.  Not that there is anything wrong with it, just spoiled west coaster thinking.  I was able to book at 6.5m out, 6 nights in an ocean view studio.  I also booked one night in an island/garden view studio and then waitlisted for standard.  Our flight didn't land until 8:30 pm HST and it seemed silly to spend the points on the OV to just to sleep.  It wasn't a huge point difference, 3 if the waitlist didn't come through, 6 if it did but 6 points is 6 points! About 2 months later, the waitlist came through.
> 
> I confess.  I did very little planning for this trip.  Wed both been to Oahu before, though never together.  I have family there, quite a lot actually.  As a result we were pretty laid back about the whole thing.  A lot of the typical things that folks might do, we had  already done and didn't feel the need to do.  I read a few TR's, saintstickets, podsnel and lurkyloos probably being the ones that I paid the most attention to.  I made a few reservations.  The weekend before our trip, I knuckled down and did a bit more research specifically on the types of activities we were interested in and then changed some reservations, crunched the budget and packed.  This left us with the following itinerary which honestly had very little that was set in stone; it was mostly full of ideas so that wed have options.  I also got the kids schedules all mapped out for my folks who would be watching the younger boys, thats never fun.  Kendall would be at a college ID camp and Taylor&studying for finals!
> 
> Tuesday 5/21:
> C work, Jeff day off (brat)
> Flight to HNL, eat dinner on plane, get car and check in.
> 
> Wednesday 5/22:
> Breakfast at AMA AMA.  As we'd be moving today and would not have hit the store yet, going out for breakfast seemed ideal and I didn't think Jeff would be up for a character breakfast on day one of a couples trip.  Check out/in.  Enjoy resort. Hit grocery store.  Dinner in Villa.
> 
> Thursday 5/23:
> Spa for both of us, Breakfast and Lunch in villa, Starlit Hui and dinner at Monkeypod
> 
> Friday 5/24:
> Breakfast in villa, Ka'ena hike, lunch on the Northshore, afternoon on the Northshore, dinner in villa.
> 
> Saturday 5/25:
> Breakfast in villa, Waimea Valley/Falls or hang out at resort or do a Northshore bike ride, lunch TBD, dinner at Makahiki.
> 
> Sunday 5/26:
> Breakfast in villa, Diamond Head hike or bike ride, Hanauma Bay, lunch at villa, dinner at Roys.
> 
> Monday 5/27:
> Breakfast in Villa, Koko head steps, Memorial Day BBQ at my cousins
> 
> Tuesday 5/28:
> Breakfast in Villa, Lunch in villa, check out, enjoy resort, dinner at Aloha Beer or Gastropub, return car, fly home L
> 
> Wedneday 5/29:
> Land in Seattle, C possibly go to work, Jeff day off (brat).
> 
> Oh and the title of this TR?
> 
> Here's a clue
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/user/ean...B-FA1D2A354B3A-2499-00000246E8FE011C.jpg.html



Did you do the north shore bike ride? My husband is a cyclist and would love riding on our trip.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Aloha!  Look how popular you are - I've already been relegated to page 3! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## eandesmom

Sunset Cliffs said:


> I'm here too!!    I can't wait to read this, since I have done literally NO research into this new resort.  It will be like discovering it for the first time.



 Allison!  It is a beautiful resort, really can't say enough about it!!!!!!



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I love reading your updates on your kids.  I can't believe the boys are moving up to Jr High and High School!!!



I can't either!  Evan is at a youth retreat this weekend and the leader posted a pic on FB with Evan in it with the caption "Sr. High feeding the masses" and I was like AACCK!  Sr High???



Sunset Cliffs said:


> Question about Taylor : What can you tell me about this Digital Music major that he is doing?  I've never heard of it before and depending on what it is, it might be up the right alley for my nephew.



Technically it's a BA in Music with an Emphasis in Technology  I put a link in here to his program, if it doesn't go through let me know and I can PM or FB you the info.  He was very interested in Berklee but didn't really have the initiative to get himself there.  It's been a good fit for him, the school is very much a "Young Christian Soldier" kind of environment, which he loves and it is a good school.



pooh'smate said:


> Joining in.



  So happy you are here!



Mickcruiser said:


> Ready for this, and wondering if you'll do a ptr for your nye trip.



 thanks for joining in.  I hope to do one for the NYE trip, so much is in the air on it right now that it freaks me out a little but I'm trying to roll with it.  I don't do well with 2 reports at once though so we will see how long this one takes.  I think I should get it done in time to do a PTR of sorts.



emmysmommy said:


> Yay!  I made page 3!!   Look what happens when I take 1 day off the Boards!
> 
> I'm looking forward to this TR!



Yay!  Brenda's here!    I am SOOO behind everywhere it isn't even funny...and then I think I posted, swear I did and nope, didn't.



Misskitty3 said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about your trip!



Thanks and   glad it's warming up today, we came home to YUCK!



luvs2cruise said:


> Looking forward to reading more.  My dh and I will be heading to Aulani in September to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.



It is a magical place, you will love it.  



WDW_Diane said:


> Did you do the north shore bike ride? My husband is a cyclist and would love riding on our trip.



!  No, we didn't end up doing any rides.  It was a bit surprising to me that I couldn't find more in that area for Oahu in general and then specifically the northshore.  Thinking about it though, I can only think of one time we even saw anyone on a bike at all and that was a mountain bike in the middle of a hike, not road cycling.  I do have some info though on rental places both Northshore and in the city itself and one path map that I think covered the whole island with some tips.


----------



## nodnol

Hi Cynthia, I'm here and looking very much forward to your report! Although I don't have any plans to go to Hawai (yet) but I've enjoyed all your report so far!


----------



## saintstickets

So glad you started this TR!  Being more of a lurker than a poster, you won't see me but I am really looking forward to reading about your stay.  Based on your prior TR's, it'll be great and I expect something about a "cocktail" from your TR name?


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Aloha!  Look how popular you are - I've already been relegated to page 3! Can't wait to see more!



Aloha Tammie  and Mahalo for joining along!



nodnol said:


> Hi Cynthia, I'm here and looking very much forward to your report! Although I don't have any plans to go to Hawai (yet) but I've enjoyed all your report so far!



 Katharina! It is a long haul from your neck of the woods for sure!  



saintstickets said:


> So glad you started this TR!  Being more of a lurker than a poster, you won't see me but I am really looking forward to reading about your stay.  Based on your prior TR's, it'll be great and I expect something about a "cocktail" from your TR name?



Aloha Bill and  lurk away, your TR was quite helpful to us!


----------



## glennbo123

Aloha!  I'm here!


----------



## TinkyCheeks

I'm so excited to read this. Thanks for letting us enjoy this with you!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Aloha!  I'm here!



And...you stole the top of the page.  How fitting 

Aloha and  Glenn 



TinkyCheeks said:


> I'm so excited to read this. Thanks for letting us enjoy this with you!



 Thrilled to have you here!


----------



## eandesmom

Aloha and thanks for joining in!  Its time to get started   I think I fixed the sizing on my photos so they aren't quite so ginormous.






Day one of our trip started as most do for me.  Bad sleep thinking of far too many things, getting up, making lists etc.  This time I awoke at 3am to pouring rain and thoughts involving cutlery.  Yes, cutlery.  We were going to be in a studio but wanted to do a fair amount of meals in it.  Breakfast, lunch and a couple of dinners.  I had planned our meals out, had a grocery list and had spent a few months thinking about the logistics of it all.  I had come to a couple of conclusions. 1) I really don't like eating off of paper. 2) I really like a real wine glass.  3) Even if we did use the provided paper, we'd quickly run out.  As a result, a couple of months before the trip I had stumbled across some cheap plastic plates and bowls at Bed Bath and Beyond, and some super cool shatter proof plastic wine glasses and had picked those up to bring with us.  That left silverware as the only issue.  We would get some plastic in our room to start but it wouldn't last the week for sure.  At 3 am on departure day, I had yet to take care of the silverware issue but didn't want to bring any of my everyday stuff either.  I have camping silver in the camp box but...there was a plane blocking access to that.  Too much work to get at.  At 3 am it occurred to me that we'd need a knife for slicing tomatoes and who knew what else.  And that a cutting board would be good.  I'd purchased a small flexible one for last summers trip, taken it along but I am not sure I ever used it, the 1 bedroom kitchen one being fine.  Somehow it was MIA.  At 3 am I got up and wrote myself a note about both the knife and the cutting board and then wondered if the knife would be an issue in a carry-on.  I went back to sleep at that point.  

At 5 am I got up, I had a few work things to do so was getting up a little earlier than normal before heading in. Somehow in the process I managed to break the toilet.  Went to flush, could tell the chain had come off, took the lid off, re-attached chain, went to flush again and BAM, the entire mechanism flipped up and locked up in the air.  Great.  Never had that happen before!  I could not get it down/unlocked either. So I left it like that (well after I unhooked the chain and flushed manually lol).

Jeff had the day off anyway, right? 

Unlike me, Jeff had taken the day off; actually he had taken the previous day off as well so technically he was already on vacation.  Originally I had hoped to take the day off but events conspired against me and instead I was due to host a seminar/webinar at the office and had several other triage deliverables to get done before I left.  Thankfully I was in pretty good shape.  I'd spent the entire weekend getting ready, had managed to get my workout in, a mani/pedi, laundry, pack, pick up last minute items and do the hiking/activity research Id wanted to do.  Jeff of course had sort of started packing only the day before and was concerned the bags we were bringing weren't big enough and we needed to check 2.  We had, over the weekend, decided to go with one large and one carry-on, the question was whether he could get all of his items into the smaller bag.  As he hadn't even really started as I headed off to work, it remained to be seen.  He was nice enough to drive Eric to the bus so I could get going.

Work was about as I've come to expect right before a vacation.  Absolutely nuts with people who owed me feedback on items finally getting them to mewhen Im about to leave.  I had seen the writing on the wall and had resigned myself to bringing my laptop along so I didn't let it get to me at all.  The presentation went well, though someone put us on hold during the webinar effectively covering up my speaker with their hold music...very frustrating.  Gotta love technology!  My dad was scheduled to take us to the airport.  Our flight was at 5:45 and I wanted to run an errand on the way.  I figured leaving at 3 would be fine.  Dad wanted to leave at 2:30.  With my seminar running until 1 and folks hitting me up for this and that I dont think I left the office until maybe 1:45, even 2.  I ran by Safeway to pick up coffee, filters (I thought I had some left over from the summer trip but apparently they'd been used for plane related tasks) and yes, silverware.  I also filled up the gas tank so I wouldn't be running on fumes when we got back.  I got home at.2:45.  A quick change of clothes and we were loaded and ready to go.

Now this may seem a silly errand but I needed to swing by Nordstrom on the way to buy lipgloss.  Mine would run out and not make it through the week and I cant stand not having lipgloss.  I had tried to fit it in but it just hadn't happened and it would be on our way.  Except my dad, bless his heart, tends to take his own routes and as a result overshot the turn to the mall and we had to loop back around.  Still, the errand was done by 3 and we were back on the road.  Traffic was rather lousy and I think it took a full hour to get there.  Still, plenty of time.  Except.the big bag was overweight by 3 pounds.  We moved this, that and the other thing (including the silverware and paring knife) into the carry-on and got it down to 49.  Heading to security the line was long.  CRAZY long.  We were directed to go to the next one as the lines were shorter.  Go there and were sent down to the next one, and then the next one!  By the time we got in line we were at the opposite end of the terminal from where we started and my shoes were bugging me.  Shoes that weren't new by any means but hadn't been worn this season were rubbing in a bad way on the top of my foot.  Shoes chosen because theyd be easy for the airport and security and moving quickly.  Once we were finally though we headed to the central terminal.  Jeff was going to pick up dinner there to eat on the plane, Id order from the in flight menu as that sounded better.  I found that the straps were twisted on the sandal and with an adjustment, they felt better although I worried Id get a raw spot by the time we made it to the room, they just weren't as well suited to power walking as Id expected.  I also re-did the carry-on bags post security to get my laptop and sleeve back into the bag.  Lets just say, things were a bit tight to say the least.  We would be departing from a satellite terminal so headed down to catch the train.  Once there a bio break was in order.  As we finished another train pulled in and we booked it to beat the train rush to the elevator.  Which really is pretty funny as heaven knows we still had time, as we arrived at the gate we still had a good 10 minutes to spare before boarding even started.  

But hey, there's our plane!






We boarded, stashed, got settled and I had a blonde moment.  _"There will be no wi-fi service on this flight due to being over the ocean"_.  DOH!  SO much for my idea of knocking out work stuff on the flight.  Oh well, soon enough it was time for drink service and a small snack!











I also ordered my dinner.  One of the things I like about Alaska Airlines is their food offerings.  For the Hawaii flights, they offer themed items.  This was the hot entrée choice

_*Aloha Mix Plate $6 USD *
A Hawaiian tradition. Grilled teriyaki chicken with steamed white rice, cabbage and mac 'n' cheese. Served warm.
_





Yum!  Well the rice itself was kind of boring but the rest was quite good.  
Jeff had one of these to go with his ginormous Qdoba burrito






And for me, one of these, Waterbrook Two Ponds Chardonnay






With no work that "could" be done, I set out to finish my book






Which is really Erics book that Santa gave him   It was finally my turn to read it.  If you havent read it, DO, it was wonderful.

They also had a neat card outlining when service would be and it had some Hawaii trivia on the back which included a $10 coupon to Roy's.  Score, we planned to go to Roys and it said you could use up to 4!











One of the fascinating things to me about flying is the effect tradewinds, and wind in general have on flight time.  Getting there would take 6 hours and 15 minutes.  Coming back, a good hour less.  We had a sold out flight and some serious air issues.  Though we had great seats near the front, it was HOT up there.  To the point where I worried I was getting sick or something wasn't agreeing with me.  Thankfully the woman next to me felt the same and it wasn't until we both visited the back of the plane mid way or later in the flight that we really felt the temperature difference.  We also had a crying baby most of the flight but honestly that rarely bothers me unless its a red eye.  Flying is so hard on little ears!  Besides, I had wine and a good book, and was on my way to Hawaii with my guy.  Not much was bugging me other than the lack of air.  Which was doing a major number on my eyes.  I have severe dry eye as it is and this flight was worse than most for that.

Later on we opted for another round, we were on vacation!  They had the seatbelt sign on for a LONG time and I swear the minute it went off, the woman next to me and I booked it back to the restroom.  It was pretty funny.  Arriving back we all got chastised for not filling out our agricultural forms yet so got those done.  I took that time to try and adjust my cameras time stamp so I would have pictures actually in sync on a trip for once between the camera and the iPhone.

Once my book was complete I decided it was nap time, got my iPhone set to play some Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar (yes, I already had that on my phone and no, not for this trip, I like it lol) and tried to sleep despite the heat and lack of air.

At about an hour and 20 minutes before landing they announced they would be delivering mai tai's.  Id heard of this but hadn't really believed it until I saw it on the evening service menu.  Sure enough they give you an actual drink to welcome you to Hawaii.  Drinks were delivered about an hour before landing and I sipped my Trader Vic's pre-mix (awfully sweet but who cares it was free) mai tai and read a bit in the Alaska Airlines magazine about some island specific highlights.











I also checked out a Honolulu to go app that I'd downloaded, it was beyond lame. As we got closer to landing the temperature seemed to regulate a bit and it felt so much better.  After landing, collecting our bags was quick and painless.  I had rented a car through Costco and wed be using Alamo.  I had probably re-booked the car no less than 4 times, getting a lower rate each time.  It was a bit fascinating actually to see which car type had the best deal, I swear every re-booking had us in a different one.  The question was, where was Alamo?  I knew it was offsite and we needed to take a shuttle so we headed out to where we thought it would be.  Upon arriving we found phones and numbers for some of the other car companies, but not Alamo.  So I called them.  Yep, we were in the right spot even if it didn't appear so at all.  Fairly soon after that the shuttle arrived, the lot being about a mile away, or about 5 minutes.  I think they must have repeated this at least 5 times...as in DO NOT return your car to the airport, we are not located in the airport, return the car to xxxx and take xxxx road, not xxx.  On and on and on.  Pickup was a bit more painful than usual.  Not because of lines but because the rental dude would NOT stop trying to upsell us into something different.

_A convertible, you must have a convertible!
_
No.  Last time we did that in Hawaii, it was broken into and it cost us $800 to fix

_What about this, or this?  Its only $100 more._

Yeah, no.  We are good.

_Really, you should upgrade, are you sure?
_
Yep.  *Sure*.

At this point we get the magazine of ads that Alamo likes to call a map.  Whatever happened to a real road map, a 1 page sheet with the main city enlarged on the back?  Though I had directions, it was the getting out of the lot and heading in the right direction part that concerned us.  Between my phone GPS and the general directions I had we managed to find our way and head in the right direction relatively painlessly.  And..at that hourit only took 20 minutes!  We pulled in, were greeted with lei's, given a short tour, and checked in for our one night.  I had already done online check in so it was pretty painless!  The plan was to checkout and back in tomorrow am, hoping that would give us a better chance of our room/view requests.  They let us leave the car up front while we took the bags to the room and basically we dumped our bags and ran. After the 6+ hour plane ride and then the car we needed to stretch our legs, hanging in the room was not on that list. 

We did take one quick lobby photo on the way to the room.






Yeah, shows you a lot huh.

It was too dark to really see the view from our room though I did take a peek and had a pretty good idea of where we were and had to laugh.  My request had been met.  We then went to park the car after the specific instructions of how to get in and out with our key card.  For those that do not know, DVC members (and I assume those staying on points period whether a member themselves or not) get free parking.  For everyone else it is $35 a day.  Pricey!  It's not like there are a lot of other options either to store your car, you pretty much have to park there.  We decided we would get a drink at the Oleo Room to welcome ourselves to Hawaii and then do a quick walk around and hit the hay.

So we did!  We ordered a Mai Tai and sat in the outdoor patio area by the water features.  So lovely!!!!  






I loved how they had a male and female version of garnishes on these.
We were the only ones outside, a few other folks inside at the bar itself. Literally it felt almost deserted.

Looking back at the bar






I admit.  As I had heard, it was not a very good Mai Tai.  I didn't care.  It was pretty and we were there!  Sitting outside soaking it all in felt surreal,  in a very good way.  Finishing our drink we strolled around the pool and river area, the Waikolohe Valley at which point Jeff exclaimed "this is the coolest pool area ever!"  We could not get over the sheer volume of loungers everywhere.  Everywhere!  Really impressive, more so I think, at night like that when it's empty.  We then walked down to the beach to check out the cove.  Wandering a bit we walked by the Chapel of Joy next door and then out onto the grassy area that separates the cove in front of Aulani with the one next door with full intent to come back and stroll the full path for all the coves at some point.  

Jeff attempted a few pictures with his phone, mine was dead and back in the room.  Looking back at Aulani from the cove.






And...I have no idea where this is!  
















It was a gorgeous night with hardly a soul around and a more peaceful start to a trip I am not sure I can imagine.  By the time we made it back to the room it was midnight Hawaii time, 3 am our time and we were beat.  Question was, would we be able to sleep in?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Yay! You made it!  I know you always have those last day "things" that come up and mess with your plans, but in true Cynthia style, you pulled it all off!

I have to ask - whose face is on your airplane tail?

Does Alaska Airlines charge you for the food/drink?  That looked like a really nice meal!

I can't wait to see the pictures in the daylight!


----------



## Poolrat

You're in Hawaii, You're in Hawaii,   


Yes that excitement even with the time change happens.   


Have a feeling you might be up early.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Hurrah and aloha.... "we've" arrived!  Like Sheree, I am impressed with all of the activity you can compress into the few hours prior to departure!    And, of course, I concur that lip gloss is a priority!    And what is it with work people that they elect to return to you or ask you a question within 5 min of your planned departure??    Happens here too... soooo annoying!

Sad to hear Aulani doesn't make (or didn't that night) a great mai tai.  Perhaps I can tutor them if they'd like to hire me.  

Seems like there was more I wanted to say but now I've forgotten.


----------



## glennbo123

Oops, sorry to steal your top of the page.  

The paring knife wasn't an issue with security?

Glad you made it to Aulani and looking forward to more pictures.  What were your room requests?


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I can't believe you got sparing knife through security! That doesn't give me a very secure feeling.

The flight menu was quite interesting, it's been a long time since I have flown on anything that did those sorts of things.


----------



## annmarieda

I tell you... I tend to wake up in the middle of the night often right before a trip.  I am going to try that note taking trick.  Usually, I just fall back to sleep and then proceed to forget it come the next day. 

Flight looks like it was a good one except the air.  I forgot the food for purchase on Alaska is actually fairly good.  Looks like yours was even better.  

Funny... I was in the mood for a mai tai last recently but felt too lazy to gather all the ingredients to make it.  Guess what I bought?    Yep, a trader vics predone mix.  It is a tad sweet, but I expect it would be.

Cool that you got a coupon for Roys! (not that I know what that is) but cool nonetheless that you got a discount somewhere that you intended to eat anyway. 

Love the first pics coming in.  Makes me not only excited for more...but to think about planning a trip myself!


----------



## Poolrat

2xcited2sleep said:


> And what is it with work people that they elect to return to you or ask you a question within 5 min of your planned departure??    Happens here too... soooo annoying!



That's why I sometimes turn on my out of office 2 days ahead but with the correct days listed. No body bothers to read the actual dates and the panic happens while I can do something about it.  

Doesn't always work - most things that mess me up are things delayed where they don't care if  they get it back to me late, or change things last minute.


----------



## teekathepony

You got a knife through security? Wow! I thought that was some bad foreshadowing hehehe.

Too bad about the heat on the flight. I had a flight like that last trip... Not fun!
Looks awesome so far, can't wait to see it in the day light!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jedijill

Wow, that airplane food actually looked good!  Aulani looks great at night.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

So that's Alaska Airlines? Cool.  Glad their service is good. We're flying Alaska from LAX to ZIH. I'm still looking for flights between SLC to LAX. 

I can't wait to see the daytime photos. 

His and her cocktails.


----------



## MEK

Woo hoo for arriving to Hawaii, although it sounds like you had a very full day before arrival.  That includes your 3am obsession with cutlery.    I just bought that fake silverware that looks like real silverware at BJ's for Nicks grad party.  Now I realize that would make a wonderful addition to an owner's locker.  Well, if they had ol's for Hawaii.

Anyho - sorry about the lack of circulating air on your flight.  I really hate that because it makes me feel claustrophobic when I can't get a good breath of air.  So frustrating.  

I'm glad your arrived safe and sound and "his & her Mai Tais" does sound like a great way to start your trip!


----------



## luvs2cruise

You made it to HAWAII!!!  Sounds like it was a very full first day but you're there!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

I don't know how well I'd handle being in an airplane for that long.  I'm glad you made it there without any big issues.  I'd have been pretty frustrated with the guy at Alamo though, especially after just sitting in a plane for that long. 

Glenn made a good point.  I'm kind of curious about that paring knife too... no security issues????


----------



## emmysmommy

My goodness!  Your departure day was a feat of accomplishment! Those mental lists and otherwise can scramble the brain but at least you were able to fall back asleep after your 3am cutlery revelation!  Lip gloss - check, coffee - check, paring knife - check....sounds like you were good to go! 

I can't wait to see photos of the resort in day time.  Sounds like a lovely and relaxing way to start your trip.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> This time I awoke at 3am to pouring rain and thoughts involving cutlery.  Yes, cutlery.



 Hopefully you didn't mention this to Jeff at the time.



eandesmom said:


> 1) I really don't like eating off of paper.



Really?  I like it a lot.  I always volunteer to do the dishes when we eat off of paper. 



eandesmom said:


> I could not get it down/unlocked either. So I left it like that (well after I unhooked the chain and flushed manually lol).
> 
> Jeff had the day off anyway, right?



Just the way you want to start a vacation!



eandesmom said:


> Work was about as I've come to expect right before a vacation.  Absolutely nuts with people who owed me feedback on items finally getting them to mewhen Im about to leave.



Pretty sure that's a sub-set of Murphy's Law.



eandesmom said:


> Except.the big bag was overweight by 3 pounds.



 That's a 2nd mortgage waiting to happen right there!



eandesmom said:


> They also had a neat card outlining when service would be and it had some Hawaii trivia on the back which included a $10 coupon to Roy's.  Score, we planned to go to Roys and it said you could use up to 4!



 I bet their food is much better than United. 



eandesmom said:


> After landing, collecting our bags was quick and painless.  I had rented a car through Costco and wed be using Alamo.  I had probably re-booked the car no less than 4 times, getting a lower rate each time.  It was a bit fascinating actually to see which car type had the best deal, I swear every re-booking had us in a different one.



I've been going through this same scenario.  Some of the price drops are astounding!  



eandesmom said:


> Not because of lines but because the rental dude would NOT stop trying to upsell us into something different.
> 
> _A convertible, you must have a convertible!
> _
> No.  Last time we did that in Hawaii, it was broken into and it cost us $800 to fix
> 
> _What about this, or this?  Its only $100 more._
> 
> Yeah, no.  We are good.
> 
> _Really, you should upgrade, are you sure?
> _
> Yep.  *Sure*.



 I hate that.  Guess what, buddy?  When I made the reservation, I reserved what I wanted.  That's kind of the point of making reservations.



eandesmom said:


> Yeah, shows you a lot huh.



Standard TR practice.  "The Tease". 



eandesmom said:


> For those that do not know, DVC members (and I assume those staying on points period whether a member themselves or not) get free parking.



That's what I've read.  Hope it's the case!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Thanks for the heads up!  Just wanted to let you know that I'm here and will be reading along.  Once I get caught up with my paperwork, I'll be back to read all the details.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

wow you must have really had some winds for over a 6 hour flight, i thought ours was under 5 when we left from portland.

that is a great thing about alaska air, you get that free drink to really feel like you are almost officially on vacation.

did they also give you guys the macadamia nuts, or cookies?


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm here for the adventure! Thanks for the heads up  Aulani is one of my home resorts, I can't wait to get there. Looks like it won't be until 2015 though. 

Love the intro. 

What a start to the trip. I would not be happy to begin the day with a broken toilet, hopefully Jeff was able to fix it with no problem. 

$35 a day for parking!


----------



## englishrose47

Subbing will go back and catch up when I get unpacked and have a decent nights sleep!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Yay! You made it!  I know you always have those last day "things" that come up and mess with your plans, but in true Cynthia style, you pulled it all off!
> 
> I have to ask - whose face is on your airplane tail?



Doesn't everyone have that kind of day on departure day?  

It's their Eskimo logo, non Hawaii planes just have his face though they also have several other special painted planes, one with a copper river salmon that goes to Alaska "salmon thirty salmon" , 2-3  different Disneyland ones, and several others for local teams, etc.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Does Alaska Airlines charge you for the food/drink?  That looked like a really nice meal!
> 
> I can't wait to see the pictures in the daylight!



Yes for everything but the snack (Hawaiian trail mix) and the complimentary Mai Tai.  The food prices are quite reasonable though and it's good grub.  Their small shuttle airline (Horizon) gives free beer and wine.  Assuming there is no turbulence and they have drink service of course so it's maybe 50% of the time and only enough time for 1 but still...plus it's local good stuff!



Poolrat said:


> You're in Hawaii, You're in Hawaii,
> 
> 
> Yes that excitement even with the time change happens.



Oh yes it does! we were very much  the minute we dumped those bags in the room



Poolrat said:


> Have a feeling you might be up early.



you think?



2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah and aloha.... "we've" arrived!  Like Sheree, I am impressed with all of the activity you can compress into the few hours prior to departure!    And, of course, I concur that lip gloss is a priority!    And what is it with work people that they elect to return to you or ask you a question within 5 min of your planned departure??    Happens here too... soooo annoying!



I think everyone has that happen on departure day, don't they?  Unless you take it off which somehow I never manage to do.  I was just glad that my dad and Jeff were amenable to the lip gloss run, though had we been late I'd never have lived it down.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Sad to hear Aulani doesn't make (or didn't that night) a great mai tai.  Perhaps I can tutor them if they'd like to hire me.
> 
> Seems like there was more I wanted to say but now I've forgotten.



That would be a GREAT place to work for sure.  I had heard ahead of time that in general the cocktails weren't so great so I mostly stuck to wine if ordering anything and either did cocktails out of our villa or from Monkeypod across the street.  I did have a Mango Margarita that I really liked though at the O'leo room so they weren't "all" bad.  And it wasn't bad...it just wasn't great either.  It was pretty though!



glennbo123 said:


> Oops, sorry to steal your top of the page.



I found it hysterical that it was you actually.



glennbo123 said:


> The paring knife wasn't an issue with security?



Definitely should have been, it was longer in " than the limit and a fixed blade.  Funny thing is I think it may have ended up in the carryon on the way back too but am not positive on that one.



glennbo123 said:


> Glad you made it to Aulani and looking forward to more pictures.  What were your room requests?



For the first night I requested near lobby and highest floor possible.  Not a whole lot of options on the standard rooms.  My request was a bit more elaborate for the ocean view nights 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I can't believe you got sparing knife through security! That doesn't give me a very secure feeling.



Well swiss army type knives are back on the list as ok but this was bigger and a fixed blade so I was expecting it to get taken and went into it prepared for that.



Wicket's Mom said:


> The flight menu was quite interesting, it's been a long time since I have flown on anything that did those sorts of things.



Alaska has a lovely menu offering on flights over 2.5 hours, although I think the picnic packs are available on shorter ones.  It's not a huge menu but it's good and in the $6-7 range, relatively fairly priced all things considered.


----------



## KatMark

Doing a fly by just before I leave work and go home to bed to get rid of my infection since I leave for Disney in two days.

Loved your update. The air situation on the plane would have really bothered me.

Dinner doesn't look bad for airplane food.

Free Mai Tai! Who cares if it's good? It's free.

Your Mai Tai's at the resort look so pretty...sorry they weren't that good.

 for getting your request for your room location.


----------



## Nora03

Hi Cynthia
A lurker here popping in to tell you how much I love your trip reports.  I sure enjoyed your joint report with MEK.  Thanks so much for hours of enjoyment!

Hawaii!!!  So lucky.  It really is Paradise on Earth, isn't it?  We've been twice and would go back more if it didn't cost an arm and a leg to fly there.  We love it there.  Our favourite island is Maui, but Aulani looks amazing.

Can't wait to read the rest of your TR and your planning TR with your family.  Planning is half the fun, isn't it, even with the headaches that accompany it, especially with family dynamics involved!

Just wanted to let you know that I'm reading and appreciating your writing talent and many hours devoted to entertaining us.

Nora


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I tell you... I tend to wake up in the middle of the night often right before a trip.  I am going to try that note taking trick.  Usually, I just fall back to sleep and then proceed to forget it come the next day.



I write myself notes all the time...have a notepad and pen in the vanity for that very reason.  It's pretty funny.  But it helps.  That and the reminders on the iPhone.



annmarieda said:


> Flight looks like it was a good one except the air.  I forgot the food for purchase on Alaska is actually fairly good.  Looks like yours was even better.
> 
> Funny... I was in the mood for a mai tai last recently but felt too lazy to gather all the ingredients to make it.  Guess what I bought?    Yep, a trader vics predone mix.  It is a tad sweet, but I expect it would be.
> 
> Cool that you got a coupon for Roys! (not that I know what that is) but cool nonetheless that you got a discount somewhere that you intended to eat anyway.



Oh how funny is that!  We had margaritas...amazing how sun showing up will inspire drinks like that and premix is darn handy (Costco in our case)!  I've always had good luck with the food on Alaska.  There used to be a Roy's here, in the Downtown Westin.  Hawaiian Fusion.  VERY yummy, I was sad that it left.  I was pleased to learn there is one across the street from Aulani.  I went into the trip with pretty high expectations for it and was a bit surprised to see a coupon at all.



annmarieda said:


> Love the first pics coming in.  Makes me not only excited for more...but to think about planning a trip myself!



Lots more to come, we took over 1000 pictures   not that I plan to post them all but...



Poolrat said:


> That's why I sometimes turn on my out of office 2 days ahead but with the correct days listed. No body bothers to read the actual dates and the panic happens while I can do something about it.



Yep, people would panic  that's hysterical (and a good idea).



Poolrat said:


> Doesn't always work - most things that mess me up are things delayed where they don't care if  they get it back to me late, or change things last minute.



yep, exactly



teekathepony said:


> You got a knife through security? Wow! I thought that was some bad foreshadowing hehehe.



I fully expected it to get taken. Perhaps the fact it was next to plates, bowls, silverware and wine glasses helped??? 



teekathepony said:


> Too bad about the heat on the flight. I had a flight like that last trip... Not fun!
> Looks awesome so far, can't wait to see it in the day light!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It was very uncomfortable to be sure, but other than that, pretty painless all things considered.  We were just so happy to be there!



jedijill said:


> Wow, that airplane food actually looked good!  Aulani looks great at night.
> 
> Jill in CO



I could have bought and carried on, there are lots of nice options at our airport but I knew that the hot plate would be Hawaii themed, one of 2 options, and would be good.

It is SO pretty at night, I have much better pictures later.



rentayenta said:


> So that's Alaska Airlines? Cool.  Glad their service is good. We're flying Alaska from LAX to ZIH. I'm still looking for flights between SLC to LAX.



They have good service.  I almost always get their fruit and cheese plate, or a picnic pack.  I hate airfare roulette.  UGH



rentayenta said:


> I can't wait to see the daytime photos.
> 
> His and her cocktails.



I have a bazillion so you'll get plenty.  I loved the his and her cocktails!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Woo hoo for arriving to Hawaii, although it sounds like you had a very full day before arrival.  That includes your 3am obsession with cutlery.    I just bought that fake silverware that looks like real silverware at BJ's for Nicks grad party.  Now I realize that would make a wonderful addition to an owner's locker.  Well, if they had ol's for Hawaii.



Yeah, packing it isn't nearly as fun as the ideal of the magic purple box showing up with it already in it!  I've seen that fake stuff, it does look good.  You can tell it's plastic when you use it though but it's pretty.  I'm glad I had the real thing even if I don't love the ones I found at the 11th hour at the grocery story.  We were both glad, they got a ton of use!



MEK said:


> Anyho - sorry about the lack of circulating air on your flight.  I really hate that because it makes me feel claustrophobic when I can't get a good breath of air.  So frustrating.



I was worried that the sinus infection wasn't gone or I had a fever, it was actually really cool that my seat mate had the same issues and it made both of us feel better well not better, it was still uncomfortable but at least stress free that I was getting sick!



MEK said:


> I'm glad your arrived safe and sound and "his & her Mai Tais" does sound like a great way to start your trip!



Such a lovely presentation!



luvs2cruise said:


> You made it to HAWAII!!!  Sounds like it was a very full first day but you're there!  Woohoo!!!



And that's all that mattered, we were there! 



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know how well I'd handle being in an airplane for that long.  I'm glad you made it there without any big issues.  I'd have been pretty frustrated with the guy at Alamo though, especially after just sitting in a plane for that long.



Hmmmn...no long flights for you then?  Orlando is 5/5.5 from here so it's not that much different and coming back it's only 5:15 so really not all that bad.  I was really impressed that Jeff didn't lose it with the Alamo guy.  Really impressed.  He was beyond annoying.



afwdwfan said:


> Glenn made a good point.  I'm kind of curious about that paring knife too... no security issues????



Nope, not a single issue.  Packed next to the coffee, oatmeal, cereal bowls, cutting board, and silverware maybe made it seem ok?  Who knows.  I fully expected to lose it and had packed one I was prepared to have taken away.



emmysmommy said:


> My goodness!  Your departure day was a feat of accomplishment! Those mental lists and otherwise can scramble the brain but at least you were able to fall back asleep after your 3am cutlery revelation!  Lip gloss - check, coffee - check, paring knife - check....sounds like you were good to go!



I was thrilled I went back to sleep.  Honestly if I hadn't written myself the note I probably wouldn't have so it was a good move even if I felt silly doing it.



emmysmommy said:


> I can't wait to see photos of the resort in day time.  Sounds like a lovely and relaxing way to start your trip.



Lots and lots of photos...no shortage I promise!  It was a lovely start.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hopefully you didn't mention this to Jeff at the time.




no, not at the time but I did later and all he had to say was I'm glad you did!  LOL.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Really?  I like it a lot.  I always volunteer to do the dishes when we eat off of paper.



Every once in a while it's fabulous but every day for 7 days 2 or more times a day?  Ugh.  How generous of you to offer 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just the way you want to start a vacation!


Especially if your parents will be staying in the house while you are gone and your husband has spent the better part of the week trying to fix that and the powder room toilet in advance of said stay.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pretty sure that's a sub-set of Murphy's Law.



Absolutely!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's a 2nd mortgage waiting to happen right there!



oh my word.  Alaska charges $50 for overweight bags.  Delta charges $90.

NINETY!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I bet their food is much better than United.



Carryon, carryon!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've been going through this same scenario.  Some of the price drops are astounding!



we started at a semi decent rate for 7 nights, $261.  Got it down to $137 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hate that.  Guess what, buddy?  When I made the reservation, I reserved what I wanted.  That's kind of the point of making reservations.



I was extremely proud of Jeff for not losing it with the guy, he was that pushgy.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Standard TR practice.  "The Tease".



Yep, right up there with "The Cliffhanger"



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's what I've read.  Hope it's the case!



I would think it is but gosh it would be nice to validate somehow I think it does say somewhere guests staying on points, versus it stating members.  It's not like we had to show the member card in the garage.  Getting the key card to consistently work in the garage is another (known) issue though, they will likely mention it to you.  Just swipe a bazillion times and it WILL eventually work.  Never didn't work but ugh.  Same thing on the door, both rooms.


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Just wanted to let you know that I'm here and will be reading along.  Once I get caught up with my paperwork, I'll be back to read all the details.



 Lisa!  I am SO behind everywhere, take your time, I'm not going anywhere and really hope to catch up on all my threads this week and weekend.

So happy you are here 



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> wow you must have really had some winds for over a 6 hour flight, i thought ours was under 5 when we left from portland.



Could have been under 5 heading back but under 5 on the way there seems a bit off, should be pretty much the same as from SEA.  In my mind I was thinking it was 5.5 so when we heard 6 with the winds it was like UGH.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> that is a great thing about alaska air, you get that free drink to really feel like you are almost officially on vacation.



The free drink is a nice touch!  We didn't say no. That and having POG as a n/a drink available with drink service is cool too.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> did they also give you guys the macadamia nuts, or cookies?



No.  WE WERE ROBBED!  Jeff would be so bummed to know that.  The snack mix was pretty tasty though.



englishrose47 said:


> Subbing will go back and catch up when I get unpacked and have a decent nights sleep!!!



Hi Rosie!    I'm uber behind on your thread and need to get over there!  Get some sleep, we will be here  



KatMark said:


> Doing a fly by just before I leave work and go home to bed to get rid of my infection since I leave for Disney in two days.



GET BETTER!

Get Sleep

and 

HAVE A BLAST!  



KatMark said:


> Loved your update. The air situation on the plane would have really bothered me.



It wasn't good that was for sure, thank goodness the rest of it was so nice, it really did help.



KatMark said:


> Dinner doesn't look bad for airplane food.



It was quite good, I could have purchased something and there are lots of nice options at the airport to carryon and chose not to as I knew they'd have a nice themed option.



KatMark said:


> Free Mai Tai! Who cares if it's good? It's free.



Exactly!!!!!!!!



KatMark said:


> Your Mai Tai's at the resort look so pretty...sorry they weren't that good.



Nor were they free 



KatMark said:


> for getting your request for your room location.



Well yes...and no...and it's kind of 



Nora03 said:


> Hi Cynthia
> A lurker here popping in to tell you how much I love your trip reports.  I sure enjoyed your joint report with MEK.  Thanks so much for hours of enjoyment!



Hi Nora!  Thank you for delurking and   it was a wonderful girls trip, we had a blast.



Nora03 said:


> Hawaii!!!  So lucky.  It really is Paradise on Earth, isn't it?  We've been twice and would go back more if it didn't cost an arm and a leg to fly there.  We love it there.  Our favourite island is Maui, but Aulani looks amazing.



We are lucky on the flight side but you have to watch dates and track prices.  Good deals are there but short notice it's pretty brutal even from here.  I love Maui but we really did fall in love with the Big Island on our last trip.  Oahu gets kind of a bad rap in comparison and it was nice to go back after so many years, skip the whole city part of it and just really enjoy some amazing parts of the Island.  They have done an amazing job with Aulani



Nora03 said:


> Can't wait to read the rest of your TR and your planning TR with your family.  Planning is half the fun, isn't it, even with the headaches that accompany it, especially with family dynamics involved!



Planning is half the fun, headache and heartache!   worth it though.



Nora03 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I'm reading and appreciating your writing talent and many hours devoted to entertaining us.
> 
> Nora



Mahalo!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Hmmmn...no long flights for you then?  Orlando is 5/5.5 from here so it's not that much different and coming back it's only 5:15 so really not all that bad.  I was really impressed that Jeff didn't lose it with the Alamo guy.  Really impressed.  He was beyond annoying.


I could do it.  I just wouldn't be in a very good mood by the time I got there.  It's kind of funny, I don't mind driving for several hours, I actually find that relaxing.  It just seems like flying anywhere is stressful and exhausting.  It isn't that I don't like to fly, I love it actually.  I just don't handle the "commercial airline" experience and being folded up in a seat that is way too small very well at all. 



eandesmom said:


> Nope, not a single issue.  Packed next to the coffee, oatmeal, cereal bowls, cutting board, and silverware maybe made it seem ok?  Who knows.  I fully expected to lose it and had packed one I was prepared to have taken away.


That's surprising.  They must have somehow missed it in the X-ray machine then?


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> I could do it.  I just wouldn't be in a very good mood by the time I got there.  It's kind of funny, I don't mind driving for several hours, I actually find that relaxing.  It just seems like flying anywhere is stressful and exhausting.  It isn't that I don't like to fly, I love it actually.  I just don't handle the "commercial airline" experience and being folded up in a seat that is way too small very well at all.



I don't mind someone else driving for hours  but me, I despise it.  Actually if I never had to drive anywhere again, ever, I'd be content.  On this trip definitely the pre-security part was the worst, and then the heat.  On both flights I was pretty comfortable seat wise (YAY!) with no seat mate issues...I get the middle when it's just Jeff and I so he can have the aisle, I'm nice and generous like that. But for the most part, flying is a chore, plain and simple.



afwdwfan said:


> That's surprising.  They must have somehow missed it in the X-ray machine then?



I don't get it either but as it came in quite handy, I'm glad they did miss it!


----------



## rndmr2

Found this the other day and thought I had posted then but I guess not. 

Enjoying the TR so far, I love Hawaii, it is so pretty there, I have been once on a cruise and stayed a couple days after but that was in like 98 pr 99, hope to be able to get there again someday but DH is reluctant to fly that far, I'll have to work on him! LOL

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## princess_momma

Ahoy there! I'm here!! I just finished your OKW/Vero/DCL/AKV tr and had to book it over here! I love your reports! Can't wait to read about your Hawaii adventures!


----------



## englishrose47

All caught up with the TR at least , I had to scip the chatter as I would take for evah!!! I was checked at security with a pair of scissors but the put them back in the carry on I was shocked !!! The price for your meal on the plane was soooo cheap !!!


----------



## dvc at last !

I am in - will read tomorrow nite - 
looking forward to your TR   !


----------



## franandaj

Joining in, but I will need to go back and read up.  I can't wait to hear about this trip, but sleep does take precedence tonight!


----------



## eandesmom

rndmr2 said:


> Found this the other day and thought I had posted then but I guess not.



I do that all the time!!   



rndmr2 said:


> Enjoying the TR so far, I love Hawaii, it is so pretty there, I have been once on a cruise and stayed a couple days after but that was in like 98 pr 99, hope to be able to get there again someday but DH is reluctant to fly that far, I'll have to work on him! LOL
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



It is far, depending on where you are coming from, though it takes longer to get there on a cruise!  Not so bad if you split up the trip and spend some time in CA on the way there or back.  We are about as close as you can be and it's still a longer flight



princess_momma said:


> Ahoy there! I'm here!! I just finished your OKW/Vero/DCL/AKV tr and had to book it over here! I love your reports! Can't wait to read about your Hawaii adventures!



Mahalo and  thank you for reading my summer TR, it was a fun trip.  We had an amazing time in Hawaii, it is a lovely resort, they really did a wonderful job with it.



dvc at last ! said:


> I am in - will read tomorrow nite -
> looking forward to your TR   !



Aloha and 



franandaj said:


> Joining in, but I will need to go back and read up.  I can't wait to hear about this trip, but sleep does take precedence tonight!


 
Aloha Allison!   sleep is NOT overrated that is for sure.  Thanks for joining in, I got crazy behind on your last one but will try to do better.  Very happy to have you here.


----------



## Chilly

You always seem to have hectic journeys to the airport! 

I thought our Alaska Airline flight was good last year. Great that you get a free drink.

Wish I was relaxing in Aulani right now.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

What a beautiful first night!  I wouldn't have minded the crummy Mai Tai, either.  In fact, I had a lot of crummy ones on the island, and I really didn't care.  
I'm wondering about the knife, too.  I forgot to take my liquids out last trip!   Jim says TSA has never been responsible for catching anyone - it is the fellow passengers or flight crew who pick up on things. So how safe do we all feel now?
I'm looking forward to your walk to the other coves - I didn't really get a feel for all of the grounds when I toured.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> You always seem to have hectic journeys to the airport!



oh less hectic than usual if you ask me  granted that's not saying muich



Chilly said:


> I thought our Alaska Airline flight was good last year. Great that you get a free drink.



The free drink was lovely.  I really do love Alaska, it is always my first choice.



Chilly said:


> Wish I was relaxing in Aulani right now.



Me too!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> What a beautiful first night!  I wouldn't have minded the crummy Mai Tai, either.  In fact, I had a lot of crummy ones on the island, and I really didn't care.




Exactly!  It was still lovely, just not lovely enough to spend the big bucks and have it again.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm wondering about the knife, too.  I forgot to take my liquids out last trip!   Jim says TSA has never been responsible for catching anyone - it is the fellow passengers or flight crew who pick up on things. So how safe do we all feel now?



I lost a wine opener on the way to San Fran I think.  I often forget on the liquids, I've never had those called out.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm looking forward to your walk to the other coves - I didn't really get a feel for all of the grounds when I toured.



Well....we will see what we explored and what we didn't....


----------



## rentayenta

In case you were wondering, I'm totes ready for an update.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> In case you were wondering, I'm totes ready for an update.



Lol! Update pre-empted by dueling school events. Last concert of elementary school for Eric, middle school academic awards ceremony and science fair for Evan and high school choir concert for Kendall, of course all at exactly the same time! Cloning would have been handy.

Nice early birthday present for Evan who turns 14 in 40 minutes (aaack!)....though really it's more like 22 hours....with an honorable mention at the science fair. Kind if cool that it will be read at announcements tomorrow on his actual bday.

Even nicer for me that the effect of electromagnetic fields on mealworms is over! Lol!!!

I did start the update...may even get it up tomorrow.  hope so as the weekend is ugly between scout camp, soccer tournament and my sisters graduation.

In other words, a normal weekend I'm sure much like yours!


----------



## MeMom

eandesmom said:


> At 5 am I got up, I had a few work things to do so was getting up a little earlier than normal before heading in. Somehow in the process I managed to break the toilet.  Went to flush, could tell the chain had come off, took the lid off, re-attached chain, went to flush again and BAM, the entire mechanism flipped up and locked up in the air.  Great.  Never had that happen before!  I could not get it down/unlocked either. So I left it like that (well after I unhooked the chain and flushed manually lol).
> 
> Jeff had the day off anyway, right?



Why is it that little things like this happen just before a trip???   Good thing you had a repairman handy. 

The under two hour flight to WDW is about all I can handle with my claustrophobic self.  Sadly, I don't think I will ever be able to make the Hawaii trip because of the length of the flight.

Well...that and the money. 

I think walking around Aulani would just be an amazing thing!


----------



## carissanboys

Your meal on the plane looked delicious! Very impressive. The one time we flew to Hawaii was from Australia. I don't really remember the food though.

Can't wait to see pictures during daylight.


----------



## podsnel

Aloha Cynthia!   Sorry to be so late- June is an insane month around here! But today it is pouring rain, so Field Day was cancelled, and I have a little time to DIS-

First off, how cool you have so much family in Hawaii! I wish I did- I would find a reason to go to every birthday party, retirement party, and envelope opening.  

I have always heard Alaska Airlines is the best- and WOW! It looks like it really is!  I had one of those uber-sweet Trader Vic's mai tais on my flight too- but paid $8 for it, I believe.

Very glad you got to Aulani in 20 minutes- that is PERFECT!

Looks like you had a fantastic trip planned- I'm looking forward to reading about how all your hikes were, since the next time we go to oahu that will be more in our plan there (we did most of our hiking on Kauai this last visit).  And hey! Thanks for the shout out! 

Ellen


----------



## eandesmom

MeMom said:


> Why is it that little things like this happen just before a trip???   Good thing you had a repairman handy.



And that he had the day off!  I would have been freaking out if not as my parents were staying there while we were gone, at least on the school nights.



MeMom said:


> The under two hour flight to WDW is about all I can handle with my claustrophobic self.  Sadly, I don't think I will ever be able to make the Hawaii trip because of the length of the flight.
> 
> Well...that and the money.
> 
> I think walking around Aulani would just be an amazing thing!



Yes, the flights are pricey, and long!  You'll just have to take a cruise to Hawaii instead.  Too many at sea days for me but a lot of folks love it.  Of course there is that darn money thing.



carissanboys said:


> Your meal on the plane looked delicious! Very impressive. The one time we flew to Hawaii was from Australia. I don't really remember the food though.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures during daylight.



Well it wasn't free but it was delicious!  Daylight coming up soon!



podsnel said:


> Aloha Cynthia!   Sorry to be so late- June is an insane month around here! But today it is pouring rain, so Field Day was cancelled, and I have a little time to DIS-
> 
> First off, how cool you have so much family in Hawaii! I wish I did- I would find a reason to go to every birthday party, retirement party, and envelope opening.




I know, we should go more!  I do think thanks to Aulani and DVC we probably will.  Hard to pull off too often but maybe every 2-3 years.  Which I guess is our normal Hawaii trend if I think about it but we usually skip Oahu and I do think that will change.



podsnel said:


> I have always heard Alaska Airlines is the best- and WOW! It looks like it really is!  I had one of those uber-sweet Trader Vic's mai tais on my flight too- but paid $8 for it, I believe.
> 
> Very glad you got to Aulani in 20 minutes- that is PERFECT!



I was expecting it to take longer so was thrilled with the 20 minutes!!!  One of the benefits of such a late arrival.  It was uber sweet, free is definitely better than $8 but still, a mai tai on a flight to hawaii either way paid or free is the way to kick it off!  Or POG...or really anything!  Heck I was happy with the themed trail mix.



podsnel said:


> Looks like you had a fantastic trip planned- I'm looking forward to reading about how all your hikes were, since the next time we go to oahu that will be more in our plan there (we did most of our hiking on Kauai this last visit).  And hey! Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> Ellen


Aloha and   Ellen!

We did hike!  Not having the boys along freed us up a bit in that area which was kind of nice.  Evan has recently informed me that hiking is NOT his idea of vacationing in Hawaii and that when we go...there will be none of that.    This is a very new development, he's always loved hiking.  He basically said he doesn't "mind" doing it here but in Hawaii, on vacation...it's a big fat NO for him.

We shall see little man, we shall see.


----------



## eandesmom

We had gone to bed at midnight, which was 3 am our time.  At home, and while traveling when needed, I have a rather ridiculous set of reminders to get everyone where they need to be on time, myself included.  That means I have multiple alarms in the morning, based on the day of the week so that I can ensure the kids are on track.  My first alarm of the day goes off at 5:45 am.  Its titled "wake up jazz band boy".  Evan needs to get up then to be on time for his carpool, whether we are driving or the other family is.  

It sounds like this (if the link actually works)

Thankfully I dont have the "ring" at the start as part of it.  it is quite effective at getting me up if I am not already, especially given that my phone is plugged in, in our master bath and I can hear it from the bed. 

Did I remember to turn it off for vacation?

Of course not.  So at 5:45 we were up and at em!  And because it really was 8:45 to our overtired brainswe decided to just get up, albeit slowly.  Can anyone guess what we did next?

Why we made coffee of course!  And went out to enjoy it on the lanai.  Want to see our view from our "standard view" room?  For reference your options are Standard, Island/Garden, Pool or Ocean. Let's check it out.

I had reviewed the Aulani layout and room charts like the crazy person I am.






[

















As you can see....there aren't that many standard rooms period and not that many studios.  I think in all scenarios you get an iteration of this same view just maybe from a different angle.  I'd requested a room close to the lobby as we'd be arriving so late and highest floor possible.  When we checked in, we found out we would be located here (blue circle).






For those of you who dont know, some of the lanai's at Aulani are angled and some are not. If you look at the published floor plans, they only show you the angled version.  The building we were in (Ewa short wing) is non angled.  You can see how it changes the layout with my crummy sketch.






Good and bad things to this.  The bad part is the bed on the side near the wall is REALLY close to the wall.  Jeff banged himself more than once.  The good part is overall the feeling of the studio is larger and the lanai is definitely a bit larger.  If I were trying to put 3-4 people in a studio it would be more comfortable in a non angled room in my opinion.  Our later room is angled so you'll get to see the difference.

So lets see our view!

Anyone recognize this?

Looking down






Looking to the left











To the right
















Sun coming up higher











What about now?






Ta da!
















Yes, we were in room 657.  Exactly 2 floors up from lurkyloos infamous "worst view ever" room.  And yes, it was better 2 floors up.  I found it very humorous though that we were exactly in the same spot as really being one room off in either direction would be a lot better.  Still, it did have some decent island view to go with the convention center pathway roof.

It was also in full morning sun!






Ah...coffee











We kept moving back into the corner into the shade






Event lawn






We could kind of see something in the distance so I zoomed in...






We had to google it as we couldnt stand not knowing what the heck that thing was!  Anybody know?  Could be worth a tiki head (slushie credits don't seem to fit here) or maybe a menehune.

Panorama shot






_Continued in next post_


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Of course not.  So at 5:45 we were up and at em!  And because it really was 8:45 to our overtired brainswe decided to just get up, albeit slowly.  Can anyone guess what we did next?


All this time zone talk is about to give me a headache!    

Well, that was a decent enough room for a night in a standard view room.  At least you could see something over the top of the convention center room.  It looks to me like the non-angled lanai would definitely give you more room out there, but I guess I can look forward to seeing the comparison! 



eandesmom said:


> We had to google it as we couldnt stand not knowing what the heck that thing was!  Anybody know?  Could be worth a tiki head (slushie credits don't seem to fit here) or maybe a menehune.


Refinery, maybe?   Definitely something industrial.


----------



## annmarieda

You know I am taking notes here...  non angled room.   maybe not a standard view though.   Looking at your pictures though...I kept thinking..   it isn't so bad.   (but is it really so good?)   It does look like a nice place to have some coffee though.


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

For a standard view, it was ok.  If you looked up and out, there was some nice island view.  I am a view and lanai junkie so honestly if I was there for a week I wouldn't be happy.  I also did not like the morning sun and I’m not sure that occurred to me it would be like that on that side, were I in a standard again, I would probably request to be in a room that ended in xx6x (instead of 5x) to see if the angle of the sun wasn't quite as bad but it might be about the same.  In the afternoon I am sure it was lovely though.

We did have one other lanai issue that morning.  There were people out, yes as early as we were, on both sides of us.  Which is cool everyone should be out on their lanai!  However to our right the poor woman I swear had emphysema.   It really was not the most pleasant sound and well, it didn't stop.  I felt horrible for her but it really didn't suit our lazy lanai relaxation mode as well as one might have liked.  Aulani is not on a busy road itself but is not far from a main throughway/highway and I think due to the location of the room the highway noise really carried down to our room as well.  As you can see in the coffee picture we'd packed a portable speaker, had put the iPhone in and were playing a little Buffet to go with our coffee and that helped quite a bit.  I was grateful to have it, yeah Jeff!  That had been one of his big things to bring while I worried about utensils.

I had made 8:15 breakfast reservations at 'AMA 'AMA.  I thought the ala carte menu looked lovely, and relatively reasonable.  8:15 out for breakfast on vacation is relatively unheard of for us but with the time difference I figured it would be perfect.  And timing wise, it was.  We went inside to get ready and I took photos of our arrival goodies as I knew if I didn't do it then, it wouldn't happen!

Pin for the "inconvenience" of the ongoing construction






Jeff's arrival lei






Mine






Jeff however was far less convinced of the restaurant choice.  He didn't know what he wanted.  He really liked the idea of the buffet.  We decided to head down to Makahiki and take a peek.  Jeff refused to take a peek.  Apparently he didn't need to.  He just wanted a buffet.  

_"You know babe, it’s a character breakfast today" 
_ 
Actually every day except Mon/Thurs so more days than not.

_"I know.  I want a buffet."

"Characters be da**ed. BUT just so we are clear,  I am *not* standing in line for a picture with Mickey!"_

Ok!  I let the desk know that we had a ressie at  'AMA 'AMA and if they could let them know we'd be dining here instead, that would be lovely.

No sooner had we been escorted to our table than Minnie showed up.  He wouldn't stand in line for Mickey (and it was pretty short!) but he sure didn't mind Minnie!


























The view from our table, we had requested to be outside.  Makahiki is right next to the O'leo room so this is basically the view we’d had the previous night with our arrival drinks.
















There was a decent crowd but not crazy either.  View looking back inside






I love these torches...5 or 6 for my back deck please! or and maybe some for the upper patio too!











Jeff headed in for his first plate.  While he was gone, Goofy came by.  I love how they can talk without talking!

"Where’d he go?"  Goofy asked

To the buffet I replied

"Aw shucks! " he said.

"I’ll be back!" he said.

Except he never did.

Once Jeff returned, it was my turn.  I'm horrible at buffet pictures but I tried!
Yogurt, fruit and Muesli.











Meats.  It was a nice selection including Portuguese sausage, chicken sausage, turkey bacon, ham with pineapple.  Some nice options.






[/URL]











Horrible picture, I think this may have been the French toast, etc area






Oatmeal, grits, Hawaiian porridge






My first plate (ok, bowls)






My second plate






Obviously most of what I got you didn't see in the buffet pictures!  A made to order omelet, mahi mahi, some lovely Hawaiian rice, grits in the bowl and a ginormous glass of POG.

Even the condiments were a little special






Though it is a character breakfast, it is also an activity type one along the lines of the Wilderness Lodge and Ohana.  Auntie tells stories, sings and gets the kids involved.






She had this "aloha, good morning" song that for the life of me sounded like a local jingle from my childhood (the Orowheat “good morning, good muffin” song).  Cracked me up, but also got stuck in my head!

They did some group thing in the center area, she went around to the tables, got folks to sing and at some point there was napkin waving (hints of the Hoop de Doo) but I actually think that didn't happen while we were there, we just saw it later).  It was very cute, well done and not overly obnoxious.  Just about when Jeff was getting annyoed, it was over.

He then commented, _"Hey!  Goofy hasn't come by"_

I had to inform him that he'd missed Goofy but he had said he would come back as I laughed internally at Mr. "I won't stand in line for a picture with Mickey" asking where Goofy was.

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

While we were dining two F-22's flew overhead which made Jeff awfully happy.  As did the buffet and apparently I didn't take a single picture of his food!  He did have 2 plates and then went back for pastries.  For us it was the weakest section of the buffet, nothing terribly exciting.  So instead of a pastry for dessert, I opted for a small slice of bread pudding.






Which was a lovely finish to the meal.

It was a lovely start to the day, very relaxing and very yummy.  I am glad Jeff wanted to go there although I am quite sure I'd have been just as happy and relaxed at 'AMA 'AMA it was actually quite fun to be a little immersed in the Disney bubble right away whereas wed have been more removed from it over there.  I liked starting my day with Minnie and Goofy, even if we didn't stand in line to see Mickey.

Breakfast finished and stuffed to the gills we decided to go check out/in and see if our new room might be ready.  First though a bio break was in order.  This is the restroom near O'leo and Makahiki and I loved the sinks so much I took pictures!  I want this in my powder room in a really big way...bamboo sinks!





















Heading up to the lobby we paused briefly to enjoy the view
















Apparently Jeff felt the need to take a picture of me taking a picture





















And a nice guest took one of us!











I forgot to mention that the previous night as we were wheeling our luggage down this hall Jeff turned to me and goes...you know this reminds me of...and before he even said where I said yep, same Architect.  You really do get a strong sense of AKL there I think though I also agree with the comment that Jeff made at breakfast which was basically that Aulani was a significantly upgraded and updated Poly.  LOL!

This one did NOT turn out.  I of course assumed we'd have lots of shots at this angle so didn't worry about it.






Panorama






A lovely CM named Malia checked us in, and out.  She mentioned our room requests which had been ridiculously specific (Ewa long wing, rooms that end in xx, xx or xx, floor 10 or higher) and let us know that all was available was the Waianae building for a high floor.  We really wanted the other side for the sunset and afternoon sun.  Then she said let me keep checking and see what I can do.

And she kept checking

And checking

_I can do 10th floor Ewa (and in one of my requested xx room numbers).  Will that work?_

Yes!  It will!  YAY Malia!  She was a rockstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jeff had spent part of breakfast obsessing about where he wanted our room to be and surveying the options.  Not to add any pressure,   At least what he wanted once he saw it "live" matched what I'd already requested.

It wasn't ready, which we'd expected so we went up, packed up and dropped of our stuff with bell services and headed to the pool.  Our plan was to hang at the pool for a bit and depending on the room timing, at some point, run to the store for our groceries.

Wanna see the pool in the daytime?

You'll have to stay tuned!!  

up next, A room with a view
*Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVAN!!!!!!!!!!!​​*





This was taken last night after his 8th grade academic awards ceremony (honor roll, yay!) and science fair (honorable mention, yay!)​


----------



## annmarieda

Just as I comment to one update... there is another.

Breakfast looks yummy.  I like that there seems to be some aulani specific items and not just "typical disney" food.  

Too funny that Jeff wasn't going to go into a line... but seemed very happy to meet with Minnie (as well as be curious about Goofy's location)  

The picture of the two of you with Minnie is great!  Your color combinations in pictures always seem so planned!!  Jeff in his blue - next to Minnie in her blue dress with hints of the colors in your dress....  very nice picture!!!


----------



## annmarieda

And just as I post again... ANOTHER update!!!  

First, a happy birthday and congrats to Evan. 


Sounds like check out/in went well.  I am not sure I understand though... first she couldn't meet your requests and then poof magically all of them appeared?   Glad you got them though!!!

Bamboo sinks look awesome!


----------



## Lucille1963

I can't wait to read more!!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Very, very tardy...  but I'm here...  Can't wait to settle back and live vicariously through this one...


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy Birthday to Evan! 

Thanks for all the standard view pics, that's what I've been planning on and it's not too bad. But I could also enjoy a pool view.... No need to decide now. 

I just went and checked out the menus. AMA AMA looks quite delicious, hopefully you were able to get there too. Cute about Jeff and the characters 

I'm also confused by the check-in, seemed like she didn't have anything and then magically just what you wanted. Can't wait to see it!

Cute pin they gave you.


----------



## jedijill

Happy Birthday and congrats to Evan!

Aulani looks even better in the daylight.  LOVE LOVE LOVE the bamboo sinks..that's definitely going on my list of future house ideas.  So happy that the CM was able to get you the room you wanted!!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

OK, all caught up.  I can't believe everything you did on your departure day.  I have to make sure we are all packed and loaded up the day before and we still never get out on time.  We always allow for plenty of extra time due to our procrastination.

And if I still worked in an office, I loved the comment from the person who turned on their out of office reply two days before leaving!  Genius!  

Sounds like you had an uneventful trip over and a relaxing evening once you arrived.  Breakfast looks good, I hope that you got to Ama Ama during your trip.  So there are some ocean view rooms that don't have a Sunset view?    That sounds strange!

Happy Birthday to Evan!


----------



## princess_momma

Happy birthday Evan!!! Yay!!!

I am getting such a good idea of Aulani...I really feel like I'm there! Ah, island life! I can't wait for more! How relaxing! I can't wait to hear about your new room and hope it's better than the first in both views and neighbors and highway proximity!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> However to our right the poor woman I swear had emphysema.   It really was not the most pleasant sound and well, it didn't stop.  I felt horrible for her but it really didn't suit our lazy lanai relaxation mode as well as one might have liked.


  Well, at least you were only going to be next to her for one morning. 

I get what you're saying.  You feel for her, because you know it isn't her fault, but it does kind of ruin the atmosphere.



eandesmom said:


> As you can see in the coffee picture we'd packed a portable speaker, had put the iPhone in and were playing a little Buffet to go with our coffee and that helped quite a bit.  I was grateful to have it, yeah Jeff!  That had been one of his big things to bring while I worried about utensils.


Well, somebody has to make sure the important stuff gets packed! 



eandesmom said:


> "Characters be da**ed. BUT just so we are clear,  I am *not* standing in line for a picture with Mickey!"[/I][/COLOR]


I don't know... for somebody who made a statement like this, he looked awfully happy with Minnie! 



eandesmom said:


> Though it is a character breakfast, it is also an activity type one along the lines of the Wilderness Lodge and Ohana.  Auntie tells stories, sings and gets the kids involved.


Ok... I think I'd want to eat there every morning.  Buffet.  Entertainment.  Goofy.  What's not to like?  



eandesmom said:


> I forgot to mention that the previous night as we were wheeling our luggage down this hall Jeff turned to me and goes...you know this reminds me of...and before he even said where I said yep, same Architect.  You really do get a strong sense of AKL there I think


I've never actually stepped foot in AKL or obviously Aulani for that matter, but even just from the pictures they really do give off kind of a similar vibe in some way.



eandesmom said:


> Yes!  It will!  YAY Malia!  She was a rockstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!  I'm glad she was able to work things around and get you a good room! 



eandesmom said:


> *Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVAN!!!!!!!!!!!​​*​



Happy Birthday and congratulations on the academic recognitions!​


----------



## rentayenta

Yay an update. Just taking a break from the dirt. Can't wait to read and please wish Evan a Happy Birthday!!!! And congrats!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay, bummer on the first room view/emphesyma lady.  But good that was only for the one night!

Your breakfast looked really good!  I guess we'll have to do that on our trip (someday) too!  I'll have to start a list.

Cute pictures of the two of you and with Minnie too! 
I was laughing when you said you laughed internally at Jeff wondering about Goofy.  I would have been laughing EXTERNALLY!  You're way nicer than me!
Great room Karma too! Can't wait to see more!

COOL bamboo sinks!  I think there will be a lot of decor items I'd like to have at my house!

CONGRATS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Evan!


----------



## podsnel

Breakfast looked great- I am dreaming of muesli ever since I had it on the Dream this last trip. O.M.G. it is sooooo yummy! 

Happy Birthday to Evan!    Sure hope he gets past the no hiking in Hawaii thing- my kids LOVED it, I think they felt like pioneers or Indiana Jones or something. Hawaii has so much land that is just BEGGING for your feet to touch and explore it!


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> All this time zone talk is about to give me a headache!



Go back to bed!  



afwdwfan said:


> Well, that was a decent enough room for a night in a standard view room.  At least you could see something over the top of the convention center room.  It looks to me like the non-angled lanai would definitely give you more room out there, but I guess I can look forward to seeing the comparison!



A lot of folks say it isn't bigger but I'd disagree.  For the 2 of us it was fine but the in-room layout in particular is much better in the non angled if you have more than 2 people as the couch and bed are on the same side of the wall.  In the angled, they faced each other and with the angle, if you had that sofa bed open, it could feel pretty tight in there I'd think, esp if folks wanted morning coffee on the lanai and had to walk past it.  I'd have had bruised shins I think.  



annmarieda said:


> You know I am taking notes here...  non angled room.   maybe not a standard view though.   Looking at your pictures though...I kept thinking..   it isn't so bad.   (but is it really so good?)   It does look like a nice place to have some coffee though.



If it were me, and I didn't want to spring for OV point wise, I'd probably go for Pool View...although there aren't very many rooms in that cateogry.  Island/Garden could be nice and opens up a lot of options but all the rooms 8th floor and up from that exact room are Island/Garden Views...complete with highway noise and for me...not what I'd want.  That said...the pool is not quiet either.  Not at all actually, so really more a matter of preference.  I would think that the Island/Garden Views in the other building might be nicer just knowing which way they face, that is probably what I would request if I was booking that category.



annmarieda said:


> Just as I comment to one update... there is another.
> 
> Breakfast looks yummy.  I like that there seems to be some aulani specific items and not just "typical disney" food.



There definitely was.  There was also a whole Japanese section (miso soup etc) but I didn't take pics of it.  Jeff LOVED the french toast, which I think was made with Hawaiian sweetbread.



annmarieda said:


> Too funny that Jeff wasn't going to go into a line... but seemed very happy to meet with Minnie (as well as be curious about Goofy's location)
> 
> The picture of the two of you with Minnie is great!  Your color combinations in pictures always seem so planned!!  Jeff in his blue - next to Minnie in her blue dress with hints of the colors in your dress....  very nice picture!!!



I thought it was pretty funny myself.  It was like, they can come to me but I'm not waiting in line for them!  I actually thought we clashed a bit but Minnie does kind of tie us together 



annmarieda said:


> And just as I post again... ANOTHER update!!!
> 
> First, a happy birthday and congrats to Evan.



Thanks!  He had a good night  we won't actually really celebrate it till Sunday as he shares his bday with my dad and they are going to the M's game tonight, as is their tradition and then Eric is gone for scouts so it's the first time we will all be together to do presents etc.



annmarieda said:


> Sounds like check out/in went well.  I am not sure I understand though... first she couldn't meet your requests and then poof magically all of them appeared?   Glad you got them though!!!
> 
> Bamboo sinks look awesome!



Well I think what it was is that when she looked originally (and I wonder if this is true in general?) she looked at what was actually open or had already been checked out of.  She was specifically looking for high floor and the highest floor she could give us was in the other building.  Ocean view starts as low as the 6th floor and that's what she was finding in the long wing of Ewa which is what we wanted.  So she started looking at rooms that were due to be checked out, but weren't yet and that's what we ended up with.  So our room wasn't ready as the folks in it hadn't checked out yet.  Given that we had a feeling it could be a bit before it was ready.  

I LOVED that sink, it would be so perfect in my powder room.  Will never happen of course but it was so cool and unique!



Lucille1963 said:


> I can't wait to read more!!



Thanks!!!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Very, very tardy...  but I'm here...  Can't wait to settle back and live vicariously through this one...



Not tardy at all!  Just getting started.   Patricia, I am so happy you are here.  You can live vicariously in Hawaii while i live vicariously in Rome on your TR. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Well I think what it was is that when she looked originally (and I wonder if this is true in general?) she looked at what was actually open or had already been checked out of.  She was specifically looking for high floor and the highest floor she could give us was in the other building.  Ocean view starts as low as the 6th floor and that's what she was finding in the long wing of Ewa which is what we wanted.  So she started looking at rooms that were due to be checked out, but weren't yet and that's what we ended up with.  So our room wasn't ready as the folks in it hadn't checked out yet.  Given that we had a feeling it could be a bit before it was ready.



That makes more sense!


----------



## rentayenta

I decided to pour that drink and catch up early. 

So did you move to a one bedroom or another studio? I'm so glad you weren't stuck with that view all week. I'm a view junkie too and I wouldn't have been overjoyed. 

Breakfast looks good and I love your shirt.  You guys are so cute. You look happy and well rested despite the lack of sleep. 

I think the pastries are always Disney's weak spot.

The Minnie pics are darling.

I haven't stayed at the Poly, only been to dine, and I agree, Aulani looks like a Hawaiian AKV. I know I'm gong to love it when we finally make it. I hinted to Michael for next year......no way. But I think I always say that.  

Coffee looks nice and now I know what lanai means. I didn't Google. 

It looks like you'll be getting your room request- can't wait to see it. 

The lobby view is gorgeous. That's one of the lobby views right? 

Nice leis. 

Love the torches and the square sinks.


----------



## teekathepony

Happy birthday, Evan! 

Great updates! The whole place looks beautiful, I really love those bamboo sinks too!
Adorable pictures with Minnie.
Breakfast looks really yummy!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> OK, all caught up.  I can't believe everything you did on your departure day.  I have to make sure we are all packed and loaded up the day before and we still never get out on time.  We always allow for plenty of extra time due to our procrastination.



Well I was packed....

OVER packed.



franandaj said:


> And if I still worked in an office, I loved the comment from the person who turned on their out of office reply two days before leaving!  Genius!



I love that idea!  I don't think it would go over well with my boss though 



franandaj said:


> Sounds like you had an uneventful trip over and a relaxing evening once you arrived.  Breakfast looks good, I hope that you got to Ama Ama during your trip.  So there are some ocean view rooms that don't have a Sunset view?    That sounds strange!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Evan!



Yes, all the ocean view rooms that face the pool in the Waianae Building face away from the sunset as the building is angled away from where the sun sets.  Same thing with the rooms that face the ocean and island (but not the pool) in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building.



princess_momma said:


> Happy birthday Evan!!! Yay!!!
> 
> I am getting such a good idea of Aulani...I really feel like I'm there! Ah, island life! I can't wait for more! How relaxing! I can't wait to hear about your new room and hope it's better than the first in both views and neighbors and highway proximity!



I think the first was about as good as could be expected and I'm being greedy   It was a lovely room and really the island part you could see what quite pretty.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, at least you were only going to be next to her for one morning.



True!  The question was, would we be next to anything else?



afwdwfan said:


> I get what you're saying.  You feel for her, because you know it isn't her fault, but it does kind of ruin the atmosphere.



Oh the poor thing she sounded awful!  Like hacking up a lung awful.  Yeah...not the "morning music" we were hoping for.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, somebody has to make sure the important stuff gets packed!



Yes, it was handy though it ended up not as needed as we'd expected as the ihome in the rooms were 1) actually there and 2) worked!



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know... for somebody who made a statement like this, he looked awfully happy with Minnie!



I know!!!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... I think I'd want to eat there every morning.  Buffet.  Entertainment.  Goofy.  What's not to like?



The price 



afwdwfan said:


> I've never actually stepped foot in AKL or obviously Aulani for that matter, but even just from the pictures they really do give off kind of a similar vibe in some way.



VERY similar



afwdwfan said:


> Awesome!  I'm glad she was able to work things around and get you a good room!


She worked it!



afwdwfan said:


> Happy Birthday and congratulations on the academic recognitions!



Thanks, we were very proud of him



rentayenta said:


> Yay an update. Just taking a break from the dirt. Can't wait to read and please wish Evan a Happy Birthday!!!! And congrats!



The dirt?  What are you up to?????



Mndisneygirl said:


> Okay, bummer on the first room view/emphesyma lady.  But good that was only for the one night!



Well I didn't book the room for the view so it was ok.  Poor thing I felt awful for her.  They did meet my request so I couldn't really complain and it was actually kind of funny to have that same view.  I wouldn't have been been thrilled with it for a week though.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Your breakfast looked really good!  I guess we'll have to do that on our trip (someday) too!  I'll have to start a list.



I can hear it now..."You cost me MORE money!"  I told Jeff that line, he thought it was hysterical!  BTW let me know your dates so we can coordinate a SEA meet!  Jeff is looking forward to it.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Cute pictures of the two of you and with Minnie too!
> I was laughing when you said you laughed internally at Jeff wondering about Goofy.  I would have been laughing EXTERNALLY!  You're way nicer than me!
> Great room Karma too! Can't wait to see more!



Well I figured if I wanted more character pictures over the course of the trip it was in my best interest to keep my mouth shut and just smile.



Mndisneygirl said:


> COOL bamboo sinks!  I think there will be a lot of decor items I'd like to have at my house!
> 
> CONGRATS and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Evan!



Yes, morning one I was up to 6+ outdoor torches and a bamboo sink!

and thanks!


----------



## Mickcruiser

Happy happy birthday Evan.  Enjoyed your pics. Wish to visit Hawaii.


----------



## englishrose47

Great pix of the resort and your BUFFET breakfast !!So Jeff likes Minnie hmmm , does he like Daisy too !!!


----------



## disneyfan61

Joining in & enjoying the TR.

I would love to make it there someday but not sure if it will happen.

Breakfast looked good & so glad you got the room section you wanted.

Anxious to see some pool pics & views from the room!!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> That makes more sense!



It does make me wonder though if this is true everywhere?  I'd always thought that your best chance at getting your request is early checkin.  But maybe it's not, maybe it's at 11:10, right after everyone is checked out???



rentayenta said:


> I decided to pour that drink and catch up early.



Wise choice.  I still want to know what you were doing in the dirt



rentayenta said:


> So did you move to a one bedroom or another studio? I'm so glad you weren't stuck with that view all week. I'm a view junkie too and I wouldn't have been overjoyed.



Another studio.  Much as I would have LOVED a 1B, I didn't have the points (or it would have been a shorter trip) and that's why I had to pack all those kitchen items!  We are at a point in our lives where we will postpone or not do a trip if we can't do it with the right kind of environment and for us, that includes a balcony and a view (or a verandah in the case of a cruise), we won't.  



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast looks good and I love your shirt.  You guys are so cute. You look happy and well rested despite the lack of sleep.



I was happy and well rested! Thanks on the top, it's an old one that I've decided I like again which always makes it feel new.  Things go in cycles lol.



rentayenta said:


> I think the pastries are always Disney's weak spot.



Agreed!



rentayenta said:


> The Minnie pics are darling.



Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> I haven't stayed at the Poly, only been to dine, and I agree, Aulani looks like a Hawaiian AKV. I know I'm gong to love it when we finally make it. I hinted to Michael for next year......no way. But I think I always say that.



Oh you'll make it there, it's not an "if", it's a "when"  I like the poly, I actually love the 70's brady bunch vibe but...also wouldn't choose to stay there at those prices with it.  I can rent a condo on the Big Island for 1/3-1/2 the price and get the same exact vibe 

It needs an update!  If there ever is a Poly DVC I do think you'll see a lot of shades of Aulani there.



rentayenta said:


> Coffee looks nice and now I know what lanai means. I didn't Google.
> 
> It looks like you'll be getting your room request- can't wait to see it.
> 
> The lobby view is gorgeous. That's one of the lobby views right?
> 
> Nice leis.
> 
> Love the torches and the square sinks.



Yep, lobby view.  New room views in the next update!



teekathepony said:


> Happy birthday, Evan!
> 
> Great updates! The whole place looks beautiful, I really love those bamboo sinks too!
> Adorable pictures with Minnie.
> Breakfast looks really yummy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I would love to have that sink!  The in wall plumbing wouldn't work though so I'd have to find a different iteration.

It was a lovely breakfast, I am glad that was Jeff's choice.



Mickcruiser said:


> Happy happy birthday Evan.  Enjoyed your pics. Wish to visit Hawaii.



Thanks!  It is a beautiful place.



englishrose47 said:


> Great pix of the resort and your BUFFET breakfast !!So Jeff likes Minnie hmmm , does he like Daisy too !!!



He does like Daisy too!  Sadly Donald left her at home and she is nowhere to be found at Aulani.

It was a very yummy breakfast, I'd love some of that muesli today!



disneyfan61 said:


> Joining in & enjoying the TR.
> 
> I would love to make it there someday but not sure if it will happen.
> 
> Breakfast looked good & so glad you got the room section you wanted.
> 
> Anxious to see some pool pics & views from the room!!



Aloha and  so happy to have you here!

It is a beautiful place and it was a lovely first morning.  I will have new room pictures in the next update.  Need to upload them first!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Hurrah for an update!    Having a mega cleaning/organizing day here and this was a perfect break -- thank you!!

I cannot believe you were two floors above the lurkyloo worst view ever room!  Too funny!  So happy you were moving the next day and that the CM was able to meet your requests.  I will be bookmarking those charts with room locations for if/when I go!

Jeff sure does look pretty darn happy to be seeing Minnie!  And  to the where's Goofy question.  He is definitely a Disney lover!

Very good call on the ipod speaker... will also have to remember that.  Too bad about the woman next door.  

You both look so happy and relaxed in your pictures.    *They need to add a smiley with a lei or a grass skirt!!*

The resort looks so gorgeous!!!

Happy Birthday Evan!!!  Hope he reconsiders the hiking thing.


----------



## emmysmommy

eandesmom said:


>



I love that photo!  And cute top too, you wear it well!! Your first breakfast dining al fresco sounds so lovely and one of those "I'm definitely on vacation" moments!  

At least you had the "worst room location" for only the 1 night... sounds like the next one is going to be much better!  

The panorama photo is awesome too!

Happy Birthday to Evan!  That's a great photo of him.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah for an update!    Having a mega cleaning/organizing day here and this was a perfect break -- thank you!!



Always happy to help anyone avoid cleaning 



2xcited2sleep said:


> I cannot believe you were two floors above the lurkyloo worst view ever room!  Too funny!  So happy you were moving the next day and that the CM was able to meet your requests.  I will be bookmarking those charts with room locations for if/when I go!



I completely cracked up when I saw where we were. But they did meet my request so...there you go.  Those charts were so helpful!

We were happy we were moving, I also figured our chance of getting our other requests were greater with the morning move and check in versus late night check in.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Jeff sure does look pretty darn happy to be seeing Minnie!  And  to the where's Goofy question.  He is definitely a Disney lover!



Yeah he is, he protests otherwise but he is full of it lol.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Very good call on the ipod speaker... will also have to remember that.  Too bad about the woman next door.



I felt awful for her, given how early it was I wonder if she was outside so others could sleep 





2xcited2sleep said:


> You both look so happy and relaxed in your pictures.    *They need to add a smiley with a lei or a grass skirt!!*
> 
> The resort looks so gorgeous!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Evan!!!  Hope he reconsiders the hiking thing.



That would be a great smiley! 

Evan won't get a choice, we hike, he will too. Within reason of course.



emmysmommy said:


> I love that photo!  And cute top too, you wear it well!! Your first breakfast dining al fresco sounds so lovely and one of those "I'm definitely on vacation" moments!



It was very much an "I'm on vacation" breakfast! Perfect start to the day.



emmysmommy said:


> At least you had the "worst room location" for only the 1 night... sounds like the next one is going to be much better!
> 
> The panorama photo is awesome too!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Evan!  That's a great photo of him.



I thought he looked so cute  someone did yell at him at the assembly

"Hey Evan, the 80's called and they want their shirt back!" As you can tell by the picture he didn't care. 

We were very happy to be moving, I know we've turned into resort  snobs but to be so close to the ocean and be looking at that....been there done that and at this point on our lives darn it, we've earned that ocean view! 

Lol


----------



## englishrose47

Just checking in to keep up!!


----------



## dizneeat

Catching up!

Your first day(s) look awesome, even if the view from your room is a bit less awesome than usual.  

Breakfast looks so good, and for not being interested in the characters all that much, Jeff sure looks like he enjoyed hugging Minnie!


----------



## KristiMc

Great start!  Just got back from a trip to WDW so I need all the trip reports I can read to get over the end of trip depression.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Nice morning!  Your pics really show off that island sunshine - I can feel the warm air and smell the flowers, almost!  Looks like breakfast was a good choice.  I'm not partial to character breakfast - not really a morning person - you know, no napkin waving before I've had my coffee, dang it!  But the food choices look yummy!  

Your view wasn't the worst I've ever had - think dumpster in the alley in Reno- but I'm looking forward to see where you end up next!


----------



## merbobear

I'm following along  First of all, Happy birthday to your Evan!  

I love that Jeff "wanted the buffet," but then gleefully ran to Minnie's arms for a photo op   The outdoor seating area looks nice and scenic, do they have indoor seating as well?  It just looks like a much less hectic version of a character buffet (I'm thinking in contrast to Chef Mickey, aka the Headache Maker.  Don't get me wrong, I love some classic characters in chef's uniforms, but man that place gets loud!).  Looks like a wonderful start to the vacation, I'm waiting to see the view at your second room and hopefully you had some quieter neighbors!


----------



## Poolrat

Not the worst view for the standard but oh yes I would splurge for the OV.   Can't wait to see pictures of the next room. 


Glad Jeff took the lead for breakfast.   Too funny about not waiting in line for Mickey but having the best time with Minnie and asking for Goofy- yup he is a Disney lover, just not ready to fully admit it.  



Great pictures of the 2 of you.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Just checking in to keep up!!



Hi Rosie!



dizneeat said:


> Catching up!
> 
> Your first day(s) look awesome, even if the view from your room is a bit less awesome than usual.




Well it could have been worse.  We could have been 2 floors down!  Or 1 floor, both would be worse.  



dizneeat said:


> Breakfast looks so good, and for not being interested in the characters all that much, Jeff sure looks like he enjoyed hugging Minnie!



I know, he cracks me up!  He went right in for that hug with a big old grin.



KristiMc said:


> Great start!  Just got back from a trip to WDW so I need all the trip reports I can read to get over the end of trip depression.



Hi Kristi!    TR's are the best thing for PDD that is for sure.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Nice morning!  Your pics really show off that island sunshine - I can feel the warm air and smell the flowers, almost!  Looks like breakfast was a good choice.  I'm not partial to character breakfast - not really a morning person - you know, no napkin waving before I've had my coffee, dang it!  But the food choices look yummy!




I do think being out on the patio really lessened all the chaos that can be a character breakfast and spread out both the noise and activity level. It was great and the weather was outstanding.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Your view wasn't the worst I've ever had - think dumpster in the alley in Reno- but I'm looking forward to see where you end up next!



Dumpster in alley in Reno wins for sure!



merbobear said:


> I'm following along  First of all, Happy birthday to your Evan!



Aloha and 



merbobear said:


> I love that Jeff "wanted the buffet," but then gleefully ran to Minnie's arms for a photo op   The outdoor seating area looks nice and scenic, do they have indoor seating as well?  It just looks like a much less hectic version of a character buffet (I'm thinking in contrast to Chef Mickey, aka the Headache Maker.  Don't get me wrong, I love some classic characters in chef's uniforms, but man that place gets loud!).  Looks like a wonderful start to the vacation, I'm waiting to see the view at your second room and hopefully you had some quieter neighbors!



They do have indoor seating and yes, it was a very laid back character breakfast.  I think having it both inside and out really helped with that.  Very mellow!



Poolrat said:


> Not the worst view for the standard but oh yes I would splurge for the OV.   Can't wait to see pictures of the next room.



It's worth the points in our book for sure!



Poolrat said:


> Glad Jeff took the lead for breakfast.   Too funny about not waiting in line for Mickey but having the best time with Minnie and asking for Goofy- yup he is a Disney lover, just not ready to fully admit it.



He cracks me up!  It was such a fun start.  He will say he just did the character breakfast for me as he figured I'd want that but really...he wanted the buffet and didn't mind the characters a bit.




Poolrat said:


> Great pictures of the 2 of you.



Thanks!


----------



## englishrose47

Keeping up so I know where I left off4 days from now I will be in Vermont !!!


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

The picture of Jeff hugging Minnie made me smile.  Gotta love irony, especially when it is documented with a camera.    The picture of the 2 of you with Minnie is lovely.  VERY vacation-y.  You are looking pretty tan for the first day of your trip!

I can't wait to see the view from your new room.  As I said before, I know nothing about this resort, so I wasn't sure what I was looking at in your first balcony pictures.  I get it now, after understanding it's a convention center, etc.  I'm glad you were only there one night!

The picture that Jeff took of you while taking a picture is beautiful!


----------



## Chilly

I'm more of a take whatever room i'm given sorta girl but maybe in furture i'll take a leaf out of your book as we never seem to get good views!

What did you get Evan for his birthday?


----------



## mickeystoontown

I can't seem to stay caught up lately.  I blame it on the post Disney blues.  

I know that the standard view room didn't have the best view but I'm betting that I could have lived with it if I absolutely *had* to. 

Before you mentioned the fact that Jeff thought the resort looked like AKL, I was thinking the same thing.  It's beautiful!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Keeping up so I know where I left off4 days from now I will be in Vermont !!!



3 days now, have fun Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sunset Cliffs said:


> The picture of Jeff hugging Minnie made me smile.  Gotta love irony, especially when it is documented with a camera.    The picture of the 2 of you with Minnie is lovely.  VERY vacation-y.  You are looking pretty tan for the first day of your trip!



Gotta love documentation huh!  It was a really fun morning and very vacation-y all around!

We did go tanning a couple of times before the trip as neither of us wanted to burn.  Even with that and slathering 30 the entire time we were there, we did get pink a couple of times but nothing awful.



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I can't wait to see the view from your new room.  As I said before, I know nothing about this resort, so I wasn't sure what I was looking at in your first balcony pictures.  I get it now, after understanding it's a convention center, etc.  I'm glad you were only there one night!
> 
> The picture that Jeff took of you while taking a picture is beautiful!



Yes, there is a small convention center at the resort, 3 ballrooms maybe?  Not huge.  New view will be in the next update.  The lobby is SO gorgeous and I think hard to capture on film.  I think the view out of the lobby is as enchanting as the lobby itself.



Chilly said:


> I'm more of a take whatever room i'm given sorta girl but maybe in furture i'll take a leaf out of your book as we never seem to get good views!
> 
> What did you get Evan for his birthday?



I figure it never hurts to ask and for the most part I've always gotten my requests.  What is interesting to me is the whole online check check in process and room request section and whether or not that overrides any previous request you made in the system.

We bought Evan a couple of things however one was a bit of a bust.  Both boys got a T from Hawaii and then there was a 2nd T that made us think of Evan so we got it as kind of an extra bday gift.  The shirt, when I saw it in the store appeared to be pretty uni-sex and was marketed on a mannequin as a mans shirt.  However, on Evan it really looked more like a womens cut, lower crew neckline than he was comfortable with and shorter sleeves.

So I have a new tee for me 

His big gift though was a pBone.  It's the big thing, these plastic trombones that come in all kinds of crazy colors and he has been dying for one for quite some time.  We ended up getting him the yellow one.  He asked for purple, yellow or white.  As his HS colors are green and gold, that worked best in case he uses it in pep band and I thought the white would get really dirty.  I wish he'd asked for the green but he's pretty darn excited about it.












mickeystoontown said:


> I can't seem to stay caught up lately.  I blame it on the post Disney blues.



Me either.  I blame it on the end of the school year and post Aulani blues.  Have you started a new TR yet?



mickeystoontown said:


> I know that the standard view room didn't have the best view but I'm betting that I could have lived with it if I absolutely *had* to.



It does beat NOT being in Hawaii at all, that is for sure!  I think it really depends, if you don't plan to be in the room/on the lanai much it would be irrelevant.



mickeystoontown said:


> Before you mentioned the fact that Jeff thought the resort looked like AKL, I was thinking the same thing.  It's beautiful!



Shades of WL as well, same architect on all 3 but you really do get a strong sense of AKL, down to the hallway wallpaper!


----------



## Jennifer48

Hi there! 

Just found your TR and thankfully you aren't too far in!  

I laughed when I saw your view and thought, that looks just like lurkyloo's view.  I hope your next room is better!

Breakfast sounded delicious!  DH & I are heading to Aulani in Sept so I've been doing lots of research, especially with the restaurants there to figure out if I want to make any ADRs.  

Is that pic of your view of the petroleum plant?  I think I saw that nearby when I was doing my research.

Thanks for sharing, keep it coming!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Cynthia, I have, indeed, started my trip report.  The link is in my signature.


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> So at 5:45 we were up and at em!  And because it really was 8:45 to our overtired brainswe decided to just get up, albeit slowly.  Can anyone guess what we did next?



  I know that you put that little gem in there for me and some other gutter-minded types.  Thank you.  



eandesmom said:


> When we checked in, we found out we would be located here (blue circle).



Uh oh, is that a walkway projecting out from that blue circle?



eandesmom said:


> So lets see our view!
> 
> Anyone recognize this?



Yep.



eandesmom said:


> Yes, we were in room 657.  Exactly 2 floors up from lurkyloos infamous "worst view ever" room.  And yes, it was better 2 floors up.  I found it very humorous though that we were exactly in the same spot as really being one room off in either direction would be a lot better.  Still, it did have some decent island view to go with the convention center pathway roof.



How funny!



eandesmom said:


> We could kind of see something in the distance so I zoomed in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to google it as we couldnt stand not knowing what the heck that thing was!  Anybody know?  Could be worth a tiki head (slushie credits don't seem to fit here) or maybe a menehune.



I see that there is a big industrial park south of Aulani, and although I found some tanks like that one with Google streetview, I couldn't find that specific one, so wasn't able to narrow down which company's it is.  Sheesh, of all of the industrial sites I've visited over my career, I never gotten to go to one in Hawaii!



eandesmom said:


> Jeff's arrival lei



Does everyone who checks in get something like this?  Very cool.



eandesmom said:


>



I like how excited Jeff looks in this picture.  



eandesmom said:


> While he was gone, Goofy came by.  I love how they can talk without talking!
> 
> "Whered he go?"  Goofy asked
> 
> To the buffet I replied
> 
> "Aw shucks! " he said.
> 
> "Ill be back!" he said.
> 
> Except he never did.



They are amazing at that talking without talking!



eandesmom said:


> I forgot to mention that the previous night as we were wheeling our luggage down this hall Jeff turned to me and goes...you know this reminds me of...and before he even said where I said yep, same Architect.  You really do get a strong sense of AKL there I think though I also agree with the comment that Jeff made at breakfast which was basically that Aulani was a significantly upgraded and updated Poly.  LOL!



The same architect did Aulani as AKL?  And Wilderness Lodge too, I guess, since I thought that was the same person?



eandesmom said:


> *Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVAN!!!!!!!!!!!​​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last night after his 8th grade academic awards ceremony (honor roll, yay!) and science fair (honorable mention, yay!)​



Happy Birthday Evan!  He's really stretching out!


----------



## eandesmom

Jennifer48 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just found your TR and thankfully you aren't too far in!




Aloha and   Just getting started, so happy to have you here!



Jennifer48 said:


> I laughed when I saw your view and thought, that looks just like lurkyloo's view.  I hope your next room is better!



I laughed when I looked outside when we arrived, it was very funny.



Jennifer48 said:


> Breakfast sounded delicious!  DH & I are heading to Aulani in Sept so I've been doing lots of research, especially with the restaurants there to figure out if I want to make any ADRs.



Unless you are there over a holiday, or maybe peak dining time Fri/Sat, I don't think you need them.  I made them, changed them, remade then and honestly I don't think I needed to in any of the instances.  May depend on where you are going though, plus we eat late.

Breakfast was very good!  I'm generally not a buffet person at all but was quite happy with it.



Jennifer48 said:


> Is that pic of your view of the petroleum plant?  I think I saw that nearby when I was doing my research.



Yes, it's a Tesoro refinery but it appears is slated to close or be sold and they are shutting things down slowly.



Jennifer48 said:


> Thanks for sharing, keep it coming!



More to come!



mickeystoontown said:


> Cynthia, I have, indeed, started my trip report.  The link is in my signature.



On my way!



glennbo123 said:


> I know that you put that little gem in there for me and some other gutter-minded types.  Thank you.



I know my audience 



glennbo123 said:


> Uh oh, is that a walkway projecting out from that blue circle?



Had to set the stage



glennbo123 said:


> Yep.
> 
> How funny!



It really really was funny!  Would not have been so funny if it was our view for the whole week.



glennbo123 said:


> I see that there is a big industrial park south of Aulani, and although I found some tanks like that one with Google streetview, I couldn't find that specific one, so wasn't able to narrow down which company's it is.  Sheesh, of all of the industrial sites I've visited over my career, I never gotten to go to one in Hawaii!



It's a Tesoro refinery that it looks like they are trying to get rid of.



glennbo123 said:


> Does everyone who checks in get something like this?  Very cool.



Yes they do!  All the men get those, I'd assume boys too?  I was a bit bummed as I  knew mine would melt out in the sun so had to leave it in the room which bummed me out.  Jeff's was easy to hang onto, we brought it home with us.



glennbo123 said:


> I like how excited Jeff looks in this picture.



Miserable isn't he?  Tortured by the characters 



glennbo123 said:


> They are amazing at that talking without talking!



Goofy was really good!  I was bummed he didn't come back by simply as the character interaction was so good.



glennbo123 said:


> The same architect did Aulani as AKL?  And Wilderness Lodge too, I guess, since I thought that was the same person?



Yep, all the same and you can really feel it throughout.  For me, interior is more AKL/AKV but a lot of the pool area made me think WL.



glennbo123 said:


> Happy Birthday Evan!  He's really stretching out!



He is!  It was so odd to me...if you see my note to Claire above you'll see I ended up with one of his birthday presents by default.  It boggles my mind that a shirt that fits him...actually was a bit on the small side...fit me.  In my mind he is so much smaller than I am but pictures and clothes definitely show otherwise.


----------



## eandesmom

With our stuff dropped at Bell Services we were now officially homeless and made our way down to the pool to find some loungers.  As we exited we noticed Donald out for photos.  I joked that we should stop and Jeff wanted nothing to do with it.  A CM noted that he was "rare" and not out often but Jeff wanted nothing to do with it.  Poor Donald!  Ok really, thats a bit strong, the man just wanted to get out in the sun, by the water and I was on the same page, it didn't have much to do with Donald at all, he was just a possible delay for our big priority.  If you want to see what Donald looks like in his Hawaiian gear, checkout lurkyloos recent update&we didn't see him again and I did not get a picture. Though it was only 11, mentally it felt like 2pm and like we had done nothing yet and our first day was wasting away.  Which it wasn't but mentally we were both freaking out a little like *MUST.GET.IN.SUN.NOW!*  We knew we were being illogical but boy we were both on the same page with it.  Guess when you aren't used to a lazy breakfast and your internal time clock is still 3 hours ahead it can mess with you a bit.  The room change did tip us over.  I dont regret it but somehow that made us nutty for just a small bit.

At Aulani, you need a wristband to prove you are a resort guest and use the pool/river, loungers etc.  It is also how you get your towel.  It took us a little bit to find where to get the towels, and since our room had been on the Ewa side, as would be the new room, that is where we started as it's how we knew to get down to the pool area.  We'd have been better off, from the lobby, going into the other building and taking the elevator but who knew.  There was a surprising lack of stairs in our opinion.  The towel pickup and bands are over on the other side, near the Wainaea building.  If there are signs that tell you where you are supposed to go for this, I missed it.  It may be that its a moving target depending on construction I am not sure. From where we were there is really 2 "good" ways to get to that area.  Walking on the other side of the river running parallel to Makahiki or by going over what looks like a small bridge.  The bridge is by far the most direct route from that area of the resort.  It takes you to a secondary small Jacuzzi that is ADA enabled and is a short cut to the stream entry.

Of course the bridge didn't have a sign telling us it was the bridge, all we saw was a route going up and an ADA wheelchair sign.  We assumed that meant it was an ADA ramp to something (and not meant to to be a main thoroughfare) so we chose not to go over it.  Instead we walked all the way around along the front side of the pool, back through the store and quick service food locations to finally find where the towels were&which is over by the Menhune Bridge (kids play splash zone).  Room keys presented we were banded and issued towels.  I like the bands here much better than the papery kinds of ones you get at SAB.  These were kind of a vinyl that come in all kinds of cool colors, different ones each day.  A lot of the kids (and some adults) would save them so that they'd end up with an armful of colored bands, kind of pretty!  They did not repeat colors over our 7 days.  One other thing I loved about Aulani is they would ask how many towels you wanted.  Perfectly fine to have 2 for yourself.  Which I like!  I want the whole lounger covered.   Towels in hand, we looked for loungers.  And looked.  And looked.  It was pretty crowded!  We wanted some sun, some shade but not too congested.  We ended up here!





This is on the very back side of the pool as you face the ocean.  Kind of interesting, one row of loungers the back row) faced the ocean, the rest toward the pool.  We were actually facing the pool but I took the picture the other way.  Go figure.   Towels set, we got busy with the sunscreen and I perused the Daily IWA and the initial maps we had been given at check in to try to figure out where things were.

Of course, had I looked at this page...I'd have known where to go but seriously I did not see signs anywhere.  Then again we were clueless a lot of this trip so&vacation brain is all I have to say!





General info (star is where the Starlit Hui would be) and I think the Mickey Head is where the character photos are





You get a new one of these each day (well you do if you go get one...unlike DCL it isn't delivered to your door though it would have been very cool it it was!)

















As we applied our 30 spf we discussed the plan of attack.  We both wanted a poolside drink to enjoy in our loungers with our reading materials.  Neither of us wanted to pay the resort drink prices but without a room, we couldn't really go get ingredients yet.  Our plan had been to buy the official refillable mugs and use those for our pool drinks that we'd make in our room.  Both of us were avoiding soda so simply purchasing some rum and adding coke, wasn't going to work.  What to do? What to do?  (yes, these are the important things we worry about on vacation).  Just then&a text!

*Your room is ready!!!!!!!!  
*
Seriously.  At 11:30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We decided to leave towels and books at the loungers, head across the street to the ABC store, get our drink and snack supplies, pick up our mugs, check out the room and make our pool drinks!  Yeah...so much for Donald keeping us from our loungers, we were going to keep ourselves from them now!  The good thing about being homeless is we had the car keys with us.  On the way to the garage we went into the Lava Shack to get our refillable mugs and then headed to the car.  A quick drive to ABC (literally across the street) and we picked up drink supplies and snacks.  I swear the snacks took us longer to pick out!  It was pretty funny.  Back at Aulani we parked and went to find our new view.

This time...we'd be located here!





Want to see the room?

Kitchenette





Hallway leading in, you can see the effect the angle has in the sitting area



 

Bed





Shower/Tub.  It has both a rain shower head and a handheld one





Bad bathroom shot





You can see the lovely Aulani robe hanging in the mirror reflection.  They provide 2 for use in a studio (no idea about a 1B) and I used mine daily.  A lovely touch.

Oh wait, you dont care about the room do you&you want to see our view!  

Approaching the lanai





Looking out from the Lanai to the right









To the left













Straight out





Zooming in to see if our stuff was still there





Zooming in to our cove





And...a Panorama





To say that we were thrilled with our view and location is an understatement.  Other than maybe being higher up (which there is only 3 more floors above where we were) its as good as we think we could have gotten for what was important to us (sunset, afternoon sun, close to grill).  Drinks made, snacks packed into the day bag we headed back down to our loungers.  We had a stop to make first.  Jeff had ordered some new prescription sunglasses prior to the trip.  He had paid through the nose to have them expedited to arrive before we left.  In the days leading up to the trip the company he ordered from botched it over and over again and they didn't get the order out in time to arrive before we left.  He was able, after multiple emails and calls, to get them to ship the glasses to Aulani instead.  While in the room he had received Fed Ex notification that they had arrived so we went off to see if we could find them.  It was the lovely Malia again! She let us know that receiving would let her know when stuff arrived and theyd call and let us know but shed be happy to call down and check on it to see if it was here.  Jeff was very worried, after all the drama, that the resort signing for his package wouldnt be enough (as it was a signature required delivery even though hed specifically asked that it not be) and somehow it would be held up.  She called and sure enough, it was there!  She asked us if it was large (no, its just sunglasses) and said shed run down and get it for Jeff.
Ok, we were not asking for that!  Before we could say oh thats ok, we can just pick it up when it makes its way up here and she was gone!  During which I inquired with the concierge about an event that was happening that evening.  

*IMI LOA NA HOKU (EXPLORE THE STARS)*_
Fees Apply
9:00 p.m. for Adults Only; Meet at Pau Hana Room; Activity Held at an Outdoor Location
Gaze at the stars through a powerful telescope as you learn about Polynesian navigation from a local astronomy expert. Reservations are required.
_
The fee?  $30 per person.

We decided that was 6 mai tais at resort prices and decided it was more than we wanted to spend.  There is a family version of this at 8pm, we had been interested in the adult one but for what it was, the fee seemed really high.  $15?  We might have done it.

Malia was gone a good 10 minutes.  We felt really bad but oh was my husband happy to see that box!  He was less happy to open it and realize that the lenses were not actually in the glasses and hed have to put them in but once that was complete, box tossed a very happy man who could now see and read while out in the sun and I headed back.  By now it was almost 1 and we were both freaking out that our day was almost over and wed yet to dip a toe in any water!  Of course our day wasn't almost over...our brains just thought it was 5pm.  Back at the loungers we found our stuff intact.  For anyone going to Aulani, don't do what we did.  It was silly and unnecessary.  A few days later we were informed of the chair policy.  If stuff is left on a chair for more than 60 minutes, they will pick it up and take it!  Now, we were only told this over the weekend on those specific days (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon) it wasnt mentioned the other days so we figure its a weekend enforcement thing.  Still, we really didnt need to save our spot.  By the time we got back down there the sun had moved, and so did we. Re-settled, this time on a small spur on the backside of the pool we read a little bit and finished our pool drinks.  Which had mostly turned into hanging in the lobby drinks but thats ok. It was warm out and it was finally time to cool off!  

The *Waikolohe Stream* was calling our name.  

_Plunge into more fun in Waikolohe Valley at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spawhich features spectacular streams and winding waterslides designed to delight every member of your ohana. Waikolohe means mischievous water in the Hawaiian languageand with so many interactive and imaginative elements, Waikolohe Valley truly lives up to its name.

WAIKOLOHE STREAM
From atop Puu Kiloa majestic mountain in Waikolohe Valley that was designed and created by Walt Disney Imagineersembark on 2 tubing adventures: one extreme, the other serene. The rapids twist through caverns, while the lazy river glides gently along the Hawaiian landscape.
Whichever experience you choose, you'll explore Waikolohe Valley and discover unique details inspired by natural Hawaiian beauty. As you float around rock formations, you'll encounter caverns and fountain springs that offer bursts of cooling refreshment.

WATERSLIDES
In Waikolohe Valley, 2 unique waterslides offer thrills galore:
" Volcanic Vertical: An enclosed, extreme body slide that plunges you into Waikolohe Pool
" Tubestone Curl: An open-air twisting and turning tube adventure with single and double tubes that eventually launches you into Waikolohe Stream_

We elected not to do the slide to start and just go lazy.  And it was!  It is perhaps the best lazy river we have ever been on.  Its nice and long&but not too long.  It has variety.  It is stunningly gorgeous. It has plenty of shade. Basically it is zen in a tube.  At least for us it was.  We considered a second float around but decided that a refill and snacks were in order.

So we did.  This was not as easy as it sounded.  First we had to get back to our loungers, which wasn't all that close to the river exit and the pool deck was hot!  I hopped hopped hoped my way around in my bare feet.  Once there we thought that it would be just as fast to walk up the stairs to our room given how close we were to that end of the building. There had to be stairs there, right?  We went in the entry closest...no stairs.  Ok, went down to the elevator and up, we will walk down!  Yes, sure enough the stairs were at our end of the building near the grand villas.  Clearly, they were not meant for daily use, it screamed FIRE EXIT all over it.  Not only were they not meant for daily use, they didn't have a ground floor exit.  I can't honestly recall if there was one and it was locked, or if it said the alarm would go off or there just wasn't one but we could NOT exit on the ground level.  instead we had to go back up to floor 3, walk down to the elevator and take that to the pool level.

By the time we got back to our loungers I think we weren't there more than 10 minutes and we were ready to go back in.  The river that is.

So we did.

Twice!  as in we didn't get out and just went 'round again.

On the second round we happened across a photopass photographer in the river.  Who caught us in our zen float mode.  





After our second turn we went back, dried off on our loungers and finished our drinks, enjoying a little snack.  We realized we'd had about 2 hours of sun (other than time lost looking for stairs and exits) which was probably enough for the moment.  Those 2 hours may have been some of the most restorative hours I can recall on a vacation.  Maybe it was the poolside drinks.  Maybe it was the lazy river or just the magic of Hawaii and Aulani.  All I know is that somehow, in those 120 minutes we reset our clocks and truly got on island time.  No longer did we feel like our day was getting away from us, it seemed as if we had hours left in it, and we did.  Relaxed and content we headed up to the room.  Not only did our skin need a bit of a break, we had a kitchen to stock!

Totally Tubular


----------



## annmarieda

I love that picture of the two of you!  You look like you are having a fabulous time! 

 The sky is so blue... very beautiful!  


Looks like there is a hotel that shares the same beach?  

Love your pool side drink strategy!  

The room is beautiful, but maybe a tad tight if more than two people were in it, yes?  The view is quite amazing!!!

cant wait to read more!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow!  That place just screams relaxation!  So beautiful! 
That Malia is one awesome CM!

Remind me what category room you had?


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a cool and relaxing day once you got everything all sorted out.  Yay for not overpriced poolside drinks!

I'll be interested to see where the sun sets in comparison to your room.  Yours is the first Aulani TR I've read that shows the building maps (or that I've paid attention to them ), so I'm perplexed at the sun location vs Ocean View concept.  I guess I should have paid closer attention to Aulani's location on Oahu and the island shape.


----------



## KristiMc

Wow - great view!  I can't wait to visit there in the future.  It is tentatively on our 2016 summer schedule .


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Okay, how did I miss that you started this TR?   Good thing I read your siggie so I wasn't even further behind!!! 

Guess I will be perpetually behind............not that that is unusual.......


----------



## rentayenta

I like this view much better!  And woo-hoo on having your villa ready so early. 

Nice abs!  I also have a bright yellow bikini.

Very smart to head across the street to pick up provisions. Did they have a decent choice of products? I guess it really doesn't matter as almost anything is better than getting gouged at the resort. 

I'm pretty sure if you've got to be homeless, Aulani is the best place to be.


----------



## Poolrat

Great View----  

That looks and sounds like an amazing pool and lazy river.   

Good to know the liquor store is across the street.


----------



## rndmr2

Great new room and view! The pool and beach at Aulani are both so pretty. sorry it was so complicated to find the Towels and wristband station.  So cool that there is a Lazy River there.  I love lazy rivers, so relaxing.


----------



## merbobear

Awesome view!  I'm glad you guys were able to get out of that "we are wasting our day away" mode and set your watches to Island Time   It's difficult to adjust to vacation sometimes, because we are all so used to our days being scheduled and segmented and trying to avoid the chaos of one segment falling out of place.  The even more difficult adjustment (for me) always comes at the end of vacation, "Wait, they expect me to be at work right now?  And staying on task?!" lol


----------



## teekathepony

Oh what a gorgeous view from your room! 

Too bad about the running around looking for things - (stairs, towels, etc) but it sounds like you made up for it in that awesome lazy river! Love the pp pic, you look so relaxed!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MeMom

So pretty - and the lazy river sounds heavenly!  
If I were brave enough to get into swimwear, I could spend some quality tube time floating around and around on that.


----------



## Pinkocto

Cynthia! I'm going to blame you for having me rethink next years birthday plans. Aulani looks so amazing! Love the new view, it's gorgeous! I know you were saying the lanai is smaller with the room like that but it looks nice. 

Malia is awesome, glad Jeff got his glasses. I hope they didn't charge him for shipping since they messed up.  

Sorry about the confusion getting back to the pool. Would you get a car next time, did you use it a lot?


----------



## Chilly

Sometimes you just need to sit in the sun and relax. Fabulous view from your room. Lovely photo on the lazy river.


----------



## Misskitty3

Great update!!  Those ABC stores sure are handy!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

merbobear said:


> Awesome view! I'm glad you guys were able to get out of that "we are wasting our day away" mode and set your watches to Island Time  It's difficult to adjust to vacation sometimes, because we are all so used to our days being scheduled and segmented and trying to avoid the chaos of one segment falling out of place. The even more difficult adjustment (for me) always comes at the end of vacation, "Wait, they expect me to be at work right now? And staying on task?!" lol


 

Agreed!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> I see that there is a big industrial park south of Aulani, and although I found some tanks like that one with Google streetview, I couldn't find that specific one, so wasn't able to narrow down which company's it is.  Sheesh, of all of the industrial sites I've visited over my career, I never gotten to go to one in Hawaii!


Tell me about it.  I used to work for the USDA.  I traveled all over the country doing audits at grain elevators and my last couple of years on that job, I was trained to do sugar processors every 6 months in Northern Ohio and Michigan.  Typically in January.

There was also sugar processor that had to be audited every 6 months in Hawaii.  The guy who always got that assignment sat behind a desk in KC and never went into the field any other time.  :headache  Funny how those sorts of things seem to work out. 



eandesmom said:


> Which it wasn't but mentally we were both freaking out a little like *MUST.GET.IN.SUN.NOW!*  We knew we were being illogical but boy we were both on the same page with it.


As long as you both wanted the same thing...  



eandesmom said:


> This is on the very back side of the pool as you face the ocean.  Kind of interesting, one row of loungers the back row) faced the ocean, the rest toward the pool.  We were actually facing the pool but I took the picture the other way.  Go figure.


Screw the pool.  I'd want to turn my lounger around.



eandesmom said:


> Seriously.  At 11:30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!  Not only did she hook you up with a room that met your wishes, but also ready that early!!!



eandesmom said:


> To say that we were thrilled with our view and location is an understatement.




Kind of puts the view from that other room to shame. 



eandesmom said:


> Malia was gone a good 10 minutes.


Malia is awesome!  I'm glad he got his glasses and everything was fine!



eandesmom said:


> On the second round we happened across a photopass photographer in the river.  Who caught us in our zen float mode.


Zen float mode looks like a lot of fun.  All that seems to be missing is a cupholder on the raft...   



eandesmom said:


> All I know is that somehow, in those 120 minutes we reset our clocks and truly got on island time.  No longer did we feel like our day was getting away from us, it seemed as if we had hours left in it, and we did.  Relaxed and content we headed up to the room.


I'm glad you were finally able to let go and just enjoy being in Aulani!  I'm sure that was truly the zen moment.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I love that picture of the two of you!  You look like you are having a fabulous time!



We were!  We were river junkies that is for sure.



annmarieda said:


> The sky is so blue... very beautiful!



The weather was perfect



annmarieda said:


> Looks like there is a hotel that shares the same beach?



All beaches in Hawaii are public so anyone can use the actual beach whether they are staying at the property or not. Ko Olina has 4 coves, or Lagoons, the Lagoon that Aulani is on is called Kohola but no one ever referred to it that way.  The white building is the JW Marriott and Ko Olina Beach Villas so also a combo of resort and timeshare.



annmarieda said:


> Love your pool side drink strategy!



Ultimately we are cheap!



annmarieda said:


> The room is beautiful, but maybe a tad tight if more than two people were in it, yes?  The view is quite amazing!!!
> 
> cant wait to read more!!



In general I think studios are tight for more than 2 but I feel that way about regular hotel rooms as well.  I do think it would feel tight. If all you planned to do there was sleep though and kids were smaller it could be ok.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Wow!  That place just screams relaxation!  So beautiful!
> That Malia is one awesome CM!
> 
> Remind me what category room you had?



Maila ROCKED!  We were in an Oceanview studio.

Stunning view



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a cool and relaxing day once you got everything all sorted out.  Yay for not overpriced poolside drinks!



Yes, we are all about saving money.  Not to say we won't splurge at times but if you can buy a whole bottle of rum for the price of 2-3 drinks well...we can do the math 



franandaj said:


> I'll be interested to see where the sun sets in comparison to your room.  Yours is the first Aulani TR I've read that shows the building maps (or that I've paid attention to them ), so I'm perplexed at the sun location vs Ocean View concept.  I guess I should have paid closer attention to Aulani's location on Oahu and the island shape.



Very good observation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We had those same questions prior to arrival and though I did quite a bit of research and asked a lot of questions...we still arrived not really knowing for sure what we would see or not see.



KristiMc said:


> Wow - great view!  I can't wait to visit there in the future.  It is tentatively on our 2016 summer schedule .



It is such an amazing resort, you should definitely try to get there!  I am hoping for 2015 with the E's.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Okay, how did I miss that you started this TR?   Good thing I read your siggie so I wasn't even further behind!!!
> 
> Guess I will be perpetually behind............not that that is unusual.......



I'm just happy you found it!  Aloha and  

I'm behind everywhere, I can relate!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Catching up after a few hectic days away from the DIS!

Too much to multi-quote, so I'll just give you some quick-hitters...

Too funny that you also got the concrete monolith view!  I'm sure you had a good laugh over that one after reading about it in lurkyloo's TR.

I'm not sure what that industrial site is in the view, but I will confess I thought of a certain scene from The Naked Gun. 

Jeff secretly loves the characters.  You know it.  And now we know it.  He may as well give in.  Anyway, still not sure we'll pay for 5 people at the buffet, but I appreciate the lowdown!

The OV room, though?  Awesome!  Malia seems like a miracle worker at this point.  And the lazy river sounds wonderful.  Glad to see you finally settling into vacation mode.  The internal clock business sounds like it will take some getting used to!


----------



## Jennifer48

What an amazing view!  So much better than the first room!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I like this view much better!  And woo-hoo on having your villa ready so early.



We were SO happy with the early villa though it was a little funny as we had just finished with the sunscreen and ready to sit back and read.



rentayenta said:


> Nice abs!  I also have a bright yellow bikini.



  NOT.

I seriously considered titling this TR "Yes, I know I'm too old to wear a bikini and I don't care"



It was a little frustrating though.  I really thought we would get a lot of cute photopass pics with us throughout the trip based on other TR's and while Jeff balked twice at character photos and maybe one other time, really when I was looking for the photographers (like anytime we were mildly dressed up lol), I couldn't find them.  The only time we seemed to consistently see them was at the pool or beach.  Which means pretty much in all of our PP pics I am in a swimsuit and though I brought and wore several...all the pics are in the yellow suit.  

Good thing I love yellow.  LOVE it.  



rentayenta said:


> Very smart to head across the street to pick up provisions. Did they have a decent choice of products? I guess it really doesn't matter as almost anything is better than getting gouged at the resort.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you've got to be homeless, Aulani is the best place to be.



ABC Stores are pretty cool.  They are a cross between a drugstore and a mini target if you ask me.  Pretty much a full liquor store with a good selection of beer and wine.  Prices are equal to that at Safeway, Costco is probably less but I didn't compare as those bottles are a bit bigger than we needed.    ABC has a small selection of groceries, things like produce etc you will pay only a little less or equal to Aulani but the selection is much larger.  Decent selection of snack items, huge selection of cheap souvenirs, sunscreen and vacation needs like floaties, towels, etc.    And probably an entire aisle dedicated to macadamia nut candy. It also has a very nice deli that offers breakfast and lunch and possibly some hot items later as well.  I took pictures of the menu.

All that said, for resort prices the food and drink in the general store (wine, alcohol) while limited in selection at Aulani wasn't nearly as overpriced as say...the T shirts.  And DVC gets a 10% discount on everything, including groceries.  For main groceries though, Costco, Target and Safeway are all only about 10 minutes away.



Poolrat said:


> Great View----
> 
> That looks and sounds like an amazing pool and lazy river.
> 
> Good to know the liquor store is across the street.



More than a liquor store but yes, across the street 

The river (and slides, we will get to that) are amazing.  The pool we were less thrilled with but only one is open right now.  Didn't matter to us, we lived in that river.



rndmr2 said:


> Great new room and view! The pool and beach at Aulani are both so pretty. sorry it was so complicated to find the Towels and wristband station.  So cool that there is a Lazy River there.  I love lazy rivers, so relaxing.



I think I made something complicated that wasn't.    We love lazy rivers as well and this is a really really good one!  We were quite pleased with the new room.



merbobear said:


> Awesome view!  I'm glad you guys were able to get out of that "we are wasting our day away" mode and set your watches to Island Time   It's difficult to adjust to vacation sometimes, because we are all so used to our days being scheduled and segmented and trying to avoid the chaos of one segment falling out of place.  The even more difficult adjustment (for me) always comes at the end of vacation, "Wait, they expect me to be at work right now?  And staying on task?!" lol



Ah yes, the first day back syndrome.  Always brutal!  I would actually say that for us we adjusted a bit faster than usual, it typically takes a good 2-3 days for us to unwind.  It was nice to let that feeling go, we both had it in spades and it left us about the same time which was pretty cool.  I guess the good part is we both knew we were being illogical but couldn't help that feeling of the day slipping away, even when it wasn't.



teekathepony said:


> Oh what a gorgeous view from your room!



It was, we were thrilled!



teekathepony said:


> Too bad about the running around looking for things - (stairs, towels, etc) but it sounds like you made up for it in that awesome lazy river! Love the pp pic, you look so relaxed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The stair thing was kind of funny.  And annoying all at the same time.  The river MORE than made up for all of it, we were very relaxed!


----------



## eandesmom

MeMom said:


> So pretty - and the lazy river sounds heavenly!
> If I were brave enough to get into swimwear, I could spend some quality tube time floating around and around on that.



Swim shorts and a T shirt! So much fun, and SO relaxing!



Pinkocto said:


> Cynthia! I'm going to blame you for having me rethink next years birthday plans. Aulani looks so amazing! Love the new view, it's gorgeous! I know you were saying the lanai is smaller with the room like that but it looks nice.



It's smaller than the non angled but it was plenty big enough for the 2 of us.  Much bigger than say the BWV balcony!    It would be tight for 4 to be out there for long but it's doable.  

I will gladly enable you to rethink next Birthday's plans, Sheree's DH is already blaming a cruise on me...I'm happy to help!   It is amazing.  We will be back!!!



Pinkocto said:


> Malia is awesome, glad Jeff got his glasses. I hope they didn't charge him for shipping since they messed up.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion getting back to the pool. Would you get a car next time, did you use it a lot?



Malia was a rock star, I mentioned her specifically in our survey.  They didn't charge him extra for the shipping but I don't think he got any kind of credit on what he'd paid already.

We did have a car the entire time we were there.  While you could do a few things without it, and I guess book any excursions all through Aulani, we found it much easier to have a car although I think compared to a lot of folks we kept the driving to a minimum and while we definitely got out, we really did take advantage of the resort and even with that, didn't see everything we could have that was right there!.  We easily could have stayed longer, which surprised both of us.



Chilly said:


> Sometimes you just need to sit in the sun and relax. Fabulous view from your room. Lovely photo on the lazy river.



And it's as simple as that...it really does make everything better...and melt away...sometimes.

We were lazy river junkies!  It was also the only time we saw the PP there so we got lucky.



Misskitty3 said:


> Great update!!  Those ABC stores sure are handy!!



I love the ABC stores.  I think this was the first time I didn't buy cheap tees there for souvies though and we didn't even get any macademia nut candy to bring home which is kind of pathetic!  Although wow, Costco sells these giant packs of them that are a killer deal, that'd be the way to go for sure.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Agreed!


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Tell me about it.  I used to work for the USDA.  I traveled all over the country doing audits at grain elevators and my last couple of years on that job, I was trained to do sugar processors every 6 months in Northern Ohio and Michigan.  Typically in January.



I feel your pain, I always had to go to Boston in Feb.  BRRRR!



afwdwfan said:


> There was also sugar processor that had to be audited every 6 months in Hawaii.  The guy who always got that assignment sat behind a desk in KC and never went into the field any other time.  :headache  Funny how those sorts of things seem to work out.



It does figure!



afwdwfan said:


> As long as you both wanted the same thing...



that does help!



afwdwfan said:


> Screw the pool.  I'd want to turn my lounger around.



Well since we sat down only long enough to put on sunscreen it was pretty irrelevant.    we found other spots later that became our go to spots that were better (for us anyway).  With the rows of chairs as they were, no way you could actually turn it around..they pack them in there.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  Not only did she hook you up with a room that met your wishes, but also ready that early!!!



Magical Malia!



afwdwfan said:


> Kind of puts the view from that other room to shame.



Yes it does, doesn't it. 



afwdwfan said:


> Malia is awesome!  I'm glad he got his glasses and everything was fine!



You have no idea.  Those glasses arriving saved the day and very possibly the vacation.



afwdwfan said:


> Zen float mode looks like a lot of fun.  All that seems to be missing is a cupholder on the raft...



I can assure you that Jeff made that comment more than once!  Zen float mode is the bomb.  I highly recommend it.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you were finally able to let go and just enjoy being in Aulani!  I'm sure that was truly the zen moment.



What's even nicer is when you don't even realize it's slipped away...you are just THERE.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Catching up after a few hectic days away from the DIS!
> 
> Too much to multi-quote, so I'll just give you some quick-hitters...
> 
> Too funny that you also got the concrete monolith view!  I'm sure you had a good laugh over that one after reading about it in lurkyloo's TR.



A very good laugh!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm not sure what that industrial site is in the view, but I will confess I thought of a certain scene from The Naked Gun.



Tesoro refinery.  Interestingly enough we are in the midst of getting new office space over there and it sounds like we won't be all that far from it.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Jeff secretly loves the characters.  You know it.  And now we know it.  He may as well give in.  Anyway, still not sure we'll pay for 5 people at the buffet, but I appreciate the lowdown!



It's not cheap that's for sure, even for the 9 and under set.  I had really planned on the other option, we'd have spent half as much but it was fun.  You can eat the continental items from O'leo on their patio and see the entertainment without participating in it so that is an option I think.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The OV room, though?  Awesome!  Malia seems like a miracle worker at this point.  And the lazy river sounds wonderful.  Glad to see you finally settling into vacation mode.  The internal clock business sounds like it will take some getting used to!



Magical Malia to be sure!  The lazy river is addicting.  Less than a day on the internal clock but it was in overdrive for a couple of hours.  Probably more expected for me as I basically went straight from the office to the plane...Jeff had already taken 2 days off so I don't know what his excuse was.  



Jennifer48 said:


> What an amazing view!  So much better than the first room!



SO much better!  And SO many more points   worth every one though.


----------



## disneyfan61

Great update!!

Love the views from your room. Just Beautiful.

I LOVE lazy rivers. The water looks so beautiful & clear.

And drinks by the pool?? Oh yeah. When DH & I celebrated our 25th at the Beach Club someone had wine sent to our room & one day I put the wine in my mug & down to the pool I went.

And I only wished I looked as good as you in a bikini. My bikini days ended when I was about 26.


----------



## tinacaplan

Hi!  I'm here!  I read your intros and haven't gotten much further yet...but I will!  I am determined to get back into the game here on the Dis.  I've missed it, for sure.  Looking forward to hearing all about your trip and your writing is excellent, as always.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> We were SO happy with the early villa though it was a little funny as we had just finished with the sunscreen and ready to sit back and read.




I can see that. I'd be tempted to kick back and relax but wanting to see the villa and view would probably trump the sunshine. Maybe. 





> NOT.
> 
> I seriously considered titling this TR "Yes, I know I'm too old to wear a bikini and I don't care"




If you're too old then I'm too old and I'm not going to be too old. After a drink or two, I think I look okay in my bikini. ​




> It was a little frustrating though.  I really thought we would get a lot of cute photopass pics with us throughout the trip based on other TR's and while Jeff balked twice at character photos and maybe one other time, really when I was looking for the photographers (like anytime we were mildly dressed up lol), I couldn't find them.  The only time we seemed to consistently see them was at the pool or beach.  Which means pretty much in all of our PP pics I am in a swimsuit and though I brought and wore several...all the pics are in the yellow suit.
> 
> Good thing I love yellow.  LOVE it.




I didn't realize Aulani had Photopass? Very very cool. They left nothing out. I can't wait to get there one day. 





> ABC Stores are pretty cool.  They are a cross between a drugstore and a mini target if you ask me.  Pretty much a full liquor store with a good selection of beer and wine.  Prices are equal to that at Safeway, Costco is probably less but I didn't compare as those bottles are a bit bigger than we needed.    ABC has a small selection of groceries, things like produce etc you will pay only a little less or equal to Aulani but the selection is much larger.  Decent selection of snack items, huge selection of cheap souvenirs, sunscreen and vacation needs like floaties, towels, etc.    And probably an entire aisle dedicated to macadamia nut candy. It also has a very nice deli that offers breakfast and lunch and possibly some hot items later as well.  I took pictures of the menu.





Sounds like a great close option for shopping. The closest I've been to Hawaii is a box of chocolate macadamia nuts from the Costco there.  My coworker went and brought those back. I ate the whole box. Those babies aren't low cal. 




> All that said, for resort prices the food and drink in the general store (wine, alcohol) while limited in selection at Aulani wasn't nearly as overpriced as say...the T shirts.  And DVC gets a 10% discount on everything, including groceries.  For main groceries though, Costco, Target and Safeway are all only about 10 minutes away.




That's awesome that we get 10% off everything.  I'm going to reference this report when planning. I need to take notes. Aulani looks so removed yet there's a Costco so close. So odd to me. Handy but not what I expected.


----------



## TarzansKat

Happy to be along for the ride!  Speaking of being along for the ride, that lazy river looks AWESOME.


----------



## eandesmom

disneyfan61 said:


> Great update!!
> 
> Love the views from your room. Just Beautiful.



I can honestly say, we never got tired of that view!



disneyfan61 said:


> I LOVE lazy rivers. The water looks so beautiful & clear.



It was!  Although they work hard to keep it that way, it was being cleaned constantly, all the lovely foliage around it falls into the river constantly.  I got beaned by lovely flowers dropping from trees several times while we were floating...gorgeous flowers...kind of cool actually.



disneyfan61 said:


> And drinks by the pool?? Oh yeah. When DH & I celebrated our 25th at the Beach Club someone had wine sent to our room & one day I put the wine in my mug & down to the pool I went.



Refillable mugs are intended to be multipurpose!  Disney is actually making more money off of them when we use them for our own drinks. 



disneyfan61 said:


> And I only wished I looked as good as you in a bikini. My bikini days ended when I was about 26.



Aw thanks, I appreciate that.  I've definitely taken my share of hiatuses from them, or swimsuits in general.  The nice thing about tropical locations is I'm not the only "older" woman in them, whereas at home...most women my age tend to be on the more conservative side even if they could wear it.



tinacaplan said:


> Hi!  I'm here!  I read your intros and haven't gotten much further yet...but I will!  I am determined to get back into the game here on the Dis.  I've missed it, for sure.  Looking forward to hearing all about your trip and your writing is excellent, as always.



Tina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aloha and  my friend!  I am so happy to have you here, you've been missed.



rentayenta said:


> I can see that. I'd be tempted to kick back and relax but wanting to see the villa and view would probably trump the sunshine. Maybe.



See and poolside drinks, with the venue to make them in, trumped all.    It did take longer than we thought...the sunglasses venture seemed like a full 30 minutes but it was worth it and really our skin didn't need more than that.





rentayenta said:


> If you're too old then I'm too old and I'm not going to be too old. After a drink or two, I think I look okay in my bikini. ​



Aside from the fact that I look like an Amazon next to you, I figure if Helen Mirren can pull it off, and she is definitely older than either of us, we are good.  And she rocked it!  How much longer I don't know but I'll do it as long as I can that's for sure. With my short waist, a 1 piece adds a good 10 pounds and 10 years to me, over the years I've tried so many on and it's just depressing so I will put it off as long as I can and at some point move gracefully into a tankini. I will say I was definitely not alone in it, lots (and lots actually) of women my age in them at Aulani.  Lots in non bikini's too but it was a rather equal distribution which was pretty cool.

Yes, after a drink or two, I look much better in it   just no zooming in on the non existent abs.  Really miss pilates.  Stupid neck.



rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize Aulani had Photopass? Very very cool. They left nothing out. I can't wait to get there one day.



They do!  They are out during the day, it was later evening I couldn't find them when I really wanted to.  Had I realized I'd probably have made Jeff get a few more pics early in the trip or look harder during the day.  Interesting though, you can buy the CD there for $99 (less the DVC 10%) which is a MUCH Better deal.  But if you want the borders those are online (and super cute) but then I think you are at the regular PP prices. I actually emailed them yesterday to ask about it as I'd like some of those borders. Need them?  no.



rentayenta said:


> Sounds like a great close option for shopping. The closest I've been to Hawaii is a box of chocolate macadamia nuts from the Costco there.  My coworker went and brought those back. I ate the whole box. Those babies aren't low cal.



No, they aren't.  Jeff inhaled a full box of the Carmacs while we were there and deliberately didn't want to buy any more..as he would eat the whole box.  But I really should have bought some for the office and the boys, though the boys were quite pleased with what they did get.

Aulani still is pretty removed, there are several other timeshare type resorts along the coves, a golf course with restaurant and kind of a small strip mall type area behind it.  Small meaning 2-3 food locations, the ABC store and a couple of other boutiquey shops.  That's it unless you drive but then there is quite a lot of things just 10-15 min away and it's all nice and close together.  VERY easy.





rentayenta said:


> That's awesome that we get 10% off everything.  I'm going to reference this report when planning. I need to take notes. Aulani looks so removed yet there's a Costco so close. So odd to me. Handy but not what I expected.



Yeah, the 10% off of groceries is everywhere, new benefit, I had no idea!  Had it not been for the CM telling me, I'd have left it on the table.  So odd to be buying Mickey bars and asked for my DVC card but hey, 10% is 10%!



TarzansKat said:


> Happy to be along for the ride!  Speaking of being along for the ride, that lazy river looks AWESOME.



TK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Aloha and 

I did consider a title along the lines of lazy river junkies...but couldn't come up with anything that sounded very good.  That river is the bomb.  The BOMB!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> I will gladly enable you to rethink next Birthday's plans, Sheree's DH is already blaming a cruise on me...I'm happy to help!   It is amazing.  We will be back!!!



Well I did look, because I was totally tempted to change things, but unfortunately my birthday is 3/28 which is right in the middle of spring break.  The cheapest flight right now is $1000 and that's just not in the cards.  For now Aulani has been returned to 2015.  




eandesmom said:


> We did have a car the entire time we were there.  While you could do a few things without it, and I guess book any excursions all through Aulani, we found it much easier to have a car although I think compared to a lot of folks we kept the driving to a minimum and while we definitely got out, we really did take advantage of the resort and even with that, didn't see everything we could have that was right there!.  We easily could have stayed longer, which surprised both of us.



Thanks, I will definitely plan on the car then.  I have not done much research yet so didn't know there was a Costco, that will definitely be utilized.


----------



## rentayenta

I posted a pic on FB of Dame Helen but then read an article that it wasn't really her, the one of her in the red. I did find one of her in a purple tankini and she looks incredible; healthy and beautiful.


----------



## glennbo123

Awesome, awesome, awesome view!!!  This may sound like a dumb question, but that's an Ocean View room, I take it?  I mean, you face the pool so maybe....I'd love it if it were a Pool View room.

How does the photopass work?  Do you have to buy individual photos or is it included with the room.

Great picture, by the way.  Looks like you are lovin' life at that moment.


----------



## goterps1986

Wow!  Now I'm all caught up and enjoying the ride!  

My DW & DD & I are heading to Aulani on July 2 so this is really helpful!  

I have a quick question (and will probably think of more later  ).  We are also getting an oceanview studio because we didn't want to use all the points on a one bedroom.  What room were you in?  I think I asked for high floor in the long Ewa building with sunset views.  That should be a good room, right?  I wasn't worried about the angled lanai and all.

Thanks and I'm in on this rodeo!  This is great!


----------



## TarzansKat

Wow, that was a warm reception!  If I'm ever feeling down, I just need to join a new trip report!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Well I did look, because I was totally tempted to change things, but unfortunately my birthday is 3/28 which is right in the middle of spring break.  The cheapest flight right now is $1000 and that's just not in the cards.  For now Aulani has been returned to 2015.



Oh bummer but yes, if it's in the heat of that normal spring break window, the flights can be bad.  Deals will come out but I've no idea when and if they will cover those dates.  Usually I start to get a lot of Hawaii spring emails around November, which is when I think I bought our tickets.  Doesn't work though with using points for a March ressie, you'd have to book now to be safe and that would only works if it didn't put any of them at risk.




Pinkocto said:


> Thanks, I will definitely plan on the car then.  I have not done much research yet so didn't know there was a Costco, that will definitely be utilized.



Costco will be in the next update!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I posted a pic on FB of Dame Helen but then read an article that it wasn't really her, the one of her in the red. I did find one of her in a purple tankini and she looks incredible; healthy and beautiful.



No, that's her, back in 2011.  I think it was in People or something at the time. She has commented since then that the picture haunts her as she will never live up to it.  Basically saying that she really doesn't look like that.  Whatever, she looked amazing, pretty much always does.



glennbo123 said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome view!!!  This may sound like a dumb question, but that's an Ocean View room, I take it?  I mean, you face the pool so maybe....I'd love it if it were a Pool View room.



Nope, Ocean View.  Pool view only goes up to floor 5 I think.  Those rooms may get a semi decent peek at the ocean if you are on 5 and at the end of the Ewa long wing in the 80's.  Most of the ocean view rooms are also pool view.  There are some in the other building that aren't and none of the Grand Villas have a view at the pool in either building.



glennbo123 said:


> How does the photopass work?  Do you have to buy individual photos or is it included with the room.



Definitely not included with the room.  You can buy individually there (they print there, have different packages etc), buy a CD of all of them there or buy online once you return either print or digital.  If you get the CD while you are there it is a lot less ($99 less the 10% DVC discount) but you don't get any of the cool borders.  What is unclear to me is that if you can do a pre-purchase photopass CD like at WDW but use it for Aulani.  I  couldn't get an answer on that before leaving so didn't pre-buy.  I actually emailed photopass to see if I could get the additional CD price and order one with the border images, since I already bought it once but of course haven't heard back.  It does not appear to give me the option online to order a CD.

I will live without the borders and saved some $$ but they are cute!  Then again I may buy one border pic...we will see (and I will have to pick!).  I do wish we'd had more taken, it was a pretty pricey CD given how few we got but I'm still glad I have those shots.



glennbo123 said:


> Great picture, by the way.  Looks like you are lovin' life at that moment.



I was!  Wish I was in that river right now....



goterps1986 said:


> Wow!  Now I'm all caught up and enjoying the ride!
> 
> My DW & DD & I are heading to Aulani on July 2 so this is really helpful!



You will LOVE it, it's a magical place!



goterps1986 said:


> I have a quick question (and will probably think of more later  ).  We are also getting an oceanview studio because we didn't want to use all the points on a one bedroom.  What room were you in?  I think I asked for high floor in the long Ewa building with sunset views.  That should be a good room, right?  I wasn't worried about the angled lanai and all.
> 
> Thanks and I'm in on this rodeo!  This is great!



We were in 1084.  My request was high floor (specifically 10 or higher), long wing Ewa, rooms ending in xx72, xx78 or xx84.  84 is as far down the wing as we could have gotten in a studio so we were pretty darn happy with what we got. So yes, if you get your request you should have a similar view though you may not be as far out on the end.  Happy to answer any questions I can.



TarzansKat said:


> Wow, that was a warm reception!  If I'm ever feeling down, I just need to join a new trip report!


----------



## rentayenta

Ok. Gotcha. I'm reposting. She looks amazing!  I was like, oh crap, I'm like the paparazzi posting untruths.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Oh bummer but yes, if it's in the heat of that normal spring break window, the flights can be bad.  Deals will come out but I've no idea when and if they will cover those dates.  Usually I start to get a lot of Hawaii spring emails around November, which is when I think I bought our tickets.  Doesn't work though with using points for a March ressie, you'd have to book now to be safe and that would only works if it didn't put any of them at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco will be in the next update!



That's a good idea, now I have something else to ponder. I will have plenty leftover this year and I was planning on banking them so I could do a 1BR at Aulani in 2015. But this does have me thinking again. Thanks for the idea  

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Ok. Gotcha. I'm reposting. She looks amazing!  I was like, oh crap, I'm like the paparazzi posting untruths.



It doesn't look fake that's for sure, just healthy and beautiful but not unrealistic either.  Impressive but not impossible.



Pinkocto said:


> That's a good idea, now I have something else to ponder. I will have plenty leftover this year and I was planning on banking them so I could do a 1BR at Aulani in 2015. But this does have me thinking again. Thanks for the idea
> 
> Looking forward to the next update



It's pricey from the east but if you are somewhere where there might be deals to LA, SFO, SEA or PDX then sometimes you can work multiple legs having the HI roundtrip out of one of those locations and bring the overall cost down.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wowza!  What a view you got!  Definitely pays to make a request, I think!!

Totally understand the "must get in the sun pronto" feeling.  Glad you were on the same wavelength.

Very encouraged to hear you were not only able to find chairs when you first went out but able to switch pretty easily when you returned.  I've read some "horror" stories about how competitive finding chairs can be...

Question on the ABC store... is it walkable across the street or is it too far/the road too busy?


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Wowza!  What a view you got!  Definitely pays to make a request, I think!!



I've had amazing luck with requests.  I email them in and am quite specific.  I'm not sure how it would work with online check in and the whole my magic whatever.  I fear those online requests might override anything you had in there that was more detailed.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Totally understand the "must get in the sun pronto" feeling.  Glad you were on the same wavelength.



Luckily he is just as much of a sun worshipper as I am!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Very encouraged to hear you were not only able to find chairs when you first went out but able to switch pretty easily when you returned.  I've read some "horror" stories about how competitive finding chairs can be...



That was actually the only time we had difficulty finding an inital spot, we branched out and found spots we liked better later.  If you had kids you needed to watch in the pool I think is where it is the most congested.  At one point or another I think we used a lounger anywhere they had them.  



2xcited2sleep said:


> Question on the ABC store... is it walkable across the street or is it too far/the road too busy?



Absolutely walkable, we did it a few times, 3 I think.  Not so much to go to ABC but to go to Monkeypod Kitchen, which is next door.  

LOVE Monkeypod.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Finally all caught up.  

Enjoyed reading your intro.  I have to admit I haven't read one before, so it was great getting to know your family! 

Isn't there something ironic about flying Alaska Air.........to Hawai'i???  Looks like a great choice though...........can't beat free Mai Tai's.   I'm glad you posted the Trivia sheet from the plane........I actually knew some of them! Glad you got such a customer service oriented agent when you made it to the Alamo counter! 

I went to Hawai'i years ago............ wonder why a Mai Tai is the first drink of choice upon arrival????? 



eandesmom said:


> Of course not.  So at 5:45 we were up and at em!  And because it really was 8:45 to our overtired brainswe decided to just get up, albeit slowly.  Can anyone guess what we did next?


Since you were on a couples only trip, you moaned and complained about the alarm going off and being up so early? 

Okay, maybe there wasn't any complaining going on.......... 

I'll go with coffee.......yeah, that's it............ 

Speaking of all that, I really like Jeff's arrival lei............. 

Nice choice on the buffet!  I think Jeff is actually a closet Disney character aficionado. Or maybe it's just Minnie...........  Of course, who wouldn't be upset they didn't get to spend time with Goofy??? 

I agree, those bamboo sinks are great!!! 

Happy Belated Birthday to Evan! 

Aulani is a beautiful resort, and what a great view you had from your Lanai!!! And the lazy river looks very relaxing and a great way to unwind and adjust at the start of your trip!


----------



## scottny

The temp in the plane would have bothered me. I need to be cold. LOL
Nice you got a Mai Tai. 
I hate when they try to upsell a car.
Love the wake up alarm. 
Looks like he is going to make out with Minnie. ROTF.
Looks like a great place to eat. 
I care about the room and it looked lovely. 
Okay the view is spectacular.
All caught up.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Finally all caught up.
> 
> Enjoyed reading your intro.  I have to admit I haven't read one before, so it was great getting to know your family!
> 
> Isn't there something ironic about flying Alaska Air.........to Hawai'i???  Looks like a great choice though...........can't beat free Mai Tai's.   I'm glad you posted the Trivia sheet from the plane........I actually knew some of them! Glad you got such a customer service oriented agent when you made it to the Alamo counter!



We are lucky to have a lot of good choices from here for direct, but I was thrilled to be on Alaska both for miles and service.  Last couple of trips we've been on United with a layover in LAX or SFO based on price and direct is just so much nicer when it works out!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I went to Hawai'i years ago............ wonder why a Mai Tai is the first drink of choice upon arrival?????



Very good question as it really originated in California!  Blame it on Elvis?

According to good old Wikipedia....

_*History*
It was purportedly invented at the Trader Vic's restaurant in Oakland, California, in 1944. Trader Vic's rival, Don the Beachcomber, claimed to have created it in 1933 at his then-new bar named for himself (later a famous restaurant) in Hollywood. Don the Beachcomber's recipe is more complex than that of Vic's and tastes quite different.
"Maita'i" is the Tahitian word for "good"; but the drink is spelled as two words, sometimes hyphenated or capitalized.
The Trader Vic story of its invention is that the Trader (Victor J. Bergeron) created it one afternoon for some friends who were visiting from Tahiti. One of those friends, Carrie Guild, tasted it and cried out: "Maita'i roa ae!" (Literally "very good!", figuratively "Out of this world! The Best!")  hence the name.

*Recipe*
There are many recipes for Mai Tais. Eleven of them, including three different versions of Trader Vic's, as well as the recipe of Don the Beachcomber, can be found at Wikibooks Mai Tai.

*Culture
*The Mai Tai became such a popular cocktail in the 1950s and '60s that many restaurants, particularly tiki-themed restaurants or bars, served them. The Mai Tai was also prominently featured in the Elvis Presley film Blue Hawaii.

Today, the Mai Tai is synonymous with Tiki culture both past and present.
As of 2008, Trader Vic's Restaurant chain began to open small establishments called Mai Tai Bars that primarily serve cocktails and pupus (appetizers).
_

I will say from personal experience the Don the  Beachcombers version is MUCH better.  When we were on the big island in 2011 on our last Hawaii couples trip, we did compare many mai tais and this was my favorite





However, this one was much prettier! And was tasty too!  







Gotta love happy hour in Hawaii.  I do like them but as we made rum/juice drinks out of the room, it isn't what I chose to order when we went out this time around.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Since you were on a couples only trip, you moaned and complained about the alarm going off and being up so early?
> 
> Okay, maybe there wasn't any complaining going on..........
> 
> I'll go with coffee.......yeah, that's it............
> 
> Speaking of all that, I really like Jeff's arrival lei.............





It's a lovely lei.

Coffee.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice choice on the buffet!  I think Jeff is actually a closet Disney character aficionado. Or maybe it's just Minnie...........  Of course, who wouldn't be upset they didn't get to spend time with Goofy???



Yes, for a man concerned that Aulani would be too Disney, to voluntarily choose a character buffet...



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I agree, those bamboo sinks are great!!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to Evan!
> 
> Aulani is a beautiful resort, and what a great view you had from your Lanai!!! And the lazy river looks very relaxing and a great way to unwind and adjust at the start of your trip!



It is a stunning resort, just lovely.



scottny said:


> The temp in the plane would have bothered me. I need to be cold. LOL
> Nice you got a Mai Tai.
> I hate when they try to upsell a car.
> Love the wake up alarm.
> Looks like he is going to make out with Minnie. ROTF.
> Looks like a great place to eat.
> I care about the room and it looked lovely.
> Okay the view is spectacular.
> All caught up.



The upsell was supremely annoying!  We really liked the buffet.  It is pricey but I am glad we did it.  Not any worse than WDW ones..or really any Hawaii resort buffet I guess.  We loved our room.


----------



## dizneeat

Cynthia, I am finally caught up again.

Now, your second room and view are just awesome and the photo of you and Jeff in the lazy river is great. 

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm glad you finally got settled in and got in vacation mode!  It is so frustrating to have details to deal with when you're ready to get your pool on!  Beautiful view!  That was definitely worth moving for!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> It's pricey from the east but if you are somewhere where there might be deals to LA, SFO, SEA or PDX then sometimes you can work multiple legs having the HI roundtrip out of one of those locations and bring the overall cost down.



Thank for all the tips! I'm really close to BWI which is a major hub, so will have to remember to be creative when looking at flights. 

After some serious thinking and looking at the points charts again I've decided to stay with the 2015 plan. I really want a 1BR Oceanview, and for that I need to wait a little bit. I'm also going to do off season to save on flights.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> However, this one was much prettier! And was tasty too!


 Interesting bit of research on the history of the Mai Tai.  This one looks a lot more like the one I had upon arrival when I was there, except it was in a tumbler sized glass, so a little larger.........and quite potent!!!


----------



## goterps1986

I didn't know you could email your room request to member services.  I called them last month.  Do you think it's better to email and maybe I should add 10th floor or higher instead of just high floor?  And why did you request specific/even numbers?

We have a car and are heading to Pearl Harbor one of the days.  Do you have any recommendations for eating places close by or anything else that's must see?  Thanks!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> We are lucky to have a lot of good choices from here for direct, but I was thrilled to be on Alaska both for miles and service.  Last couple of trips we've been on United with a layover in LAX or SFO based on price and direct is just so much nicer when it works out!
> 
> 
> 
> Very good question as it really originated in California!  Blame it on Elvis?
> 
> According to good old Wikipedia....
> 
> _*History*
> It was purportedly invented at the Trader Vic's restaurant in Oakland, California, in 1944. Trader Vic's rival, Don the Beachcomber, claimed to have created it in 1933 at his then-new bar named for himself (later a famous restaurant) in Hollywood. Don the Beachcomber's recipe is more complex than that of Vic's and tastes quite different.
> "Maita'i" is the Tahitian word for "good"; but the drink is spelled as two words, sometimes hyphenated or capitalized.
> The Trader Vic story of its invention is that the Trader (Victor J. Bergeron) created it one afternoon for some friends who were visiting from Tahiti. One of those friends, Carrie Guild, tasted it and cried out: "Maita'i roa ae!" (Literally "very good!", figuratively "Out of this world! The Best!")  hence the name.
> 
> *Recipe*
> There are many recipes for Mai Tais. Eleven of them, including three different versions of Trader Vic's, as well as the recipe of Don the Beachcomber, can be found at Wikibooks Mai Tai.
> 
> *Culture
> *The Mai Tai became such a popular cocktail in the 1950s and '60s that many restaurants, particularly tiki-themed restaurants or bars, served them. The Mai Tai was also prominently featured in the Elvis Presley film Blue Hawaii.
> 
> Today, the Mai Tai is synonymous with Tiki culture both past and present.
> As of 2008, Trader Vic's Restaurant chain began to open small establishments called Mai Tai Bars that primarily serve cocktails and pupus (appetizers).
> _
> 
> I will say from personal experience the Don the  Beachcombers version is MUCH better.  When we were on the big island in 2011 on our last Hawaii couples trip, we did compare many mai tais and this was my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this one was much prettier! And was tasty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love happy hour in Hawaii.  I do like them but as we made rum/juice drinks out of the room, it isn't what I chose to order when we went out this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely lei.
> 
> Coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for a man concerned that Aulani would be too Disney, to voluntarily choose a character buffet...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a stunning resort, just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> The upsell was supremely annoying!  We really liked the buffet.  It is pricey but I am glad we did it.  Not any worse than WDW ones..or really any Hawaii resort buffet I guess.  We loved our room.








Both look incredible that's for sure. My mouth is watering.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> Cynthia, I am finally caught up again.
> 
> Now, your second room and view are just awesome and the photo of you and Jeff in the lazy river is great.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Thanks Karin!  We LOVED our room and oh that Lazy River...Sigh.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad you finally got settled in and got in vacation mode!  It is so frustrating to have details to deal with when you're ready to get your pool on!  Beautiful view!  That was definitely worth moving for!



Definitely worth moving for!!!!!!!!  The first day always seems to have some of those kinds of details, as does moving day so at least it was all at once right? 



Pinkocto said:


> Thank for all the tips! I'm really close to BWI which is a major hub, so will have to remember to be creative when looking at flights.
> 
> After some serious thinking and looking at the points charts again I've decided to stay with the 2015 plan. I really want a 1BR Oceanview, and for that I need to wait a little bit. I'm also going to do off season to save on flights.



That's a good plan and is what we are hoping to do for the next trip! 



goterps1986 said:


> I didn't know you could email your room request to member services.  I called them last month.  Do you think it's better to email and maybe I should add 10th floor or higher instead of just high floor?  And why did you request specific/even numbers?



I like to email as I can be super specific.  When you call they will not enter it that specifically but will generalize it to match the options you see when you check in online.  High floor is probably sufficient though and I almost left it at that.  What isn't clear is if the online check in options override.  When I checked in for our first night it showed a drop down for room request but then there were no options.  Once I completed the check in and looked back it showed "room near lobby" so it appeared that my request did override the online option instead of the reverse but I've no idea if that is true or not and I didn't want to risk it with online check in for the OV.  No clue how it will work at WDW with the whole my magic thing as I think that may force the 60 day check in to be able to use it but too early to know for sure.



goterps1986 said:


> We have a car and are heading to Pearl Harbor one of the days.  Do you have any recommendations for eating places close by or anything else that's must see?  Thanks!



We did not to go Pearl, having both been there before.  I did find a brewpub nearby it that got great reviews and we considered going to, I will dig that up as I still have the info.  Not sure what is right around it eating wise.  What else are you planning?  Our trip was pretty heavy on the outdoors activities as you will see, versus cultural or historical.



rentayenta said:


> Both look incredible that's for sure. My mouth is watering.



Mine too.  Well not really, it's a bit early in the day for it but they are pretty aren't they!


----------



## rentayenta

It's 12:30 here friend, not too early at all. Too bad I've got oodles of stuff to do after work today. Joshua has an MD appt (allergies), oil change, scrimmage for soccer, garden, blah blah.....but it's gorgeous out so I don't mind at all.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> It's 12:30 here friend, not too early at all. Too bad I've got oodles of stuff to do after work today. Joshua has an MD appt (allergies), oil change, scrimmage for soccer, garden, blah blah.....but it's gorgeous out so I don't mind at all.



4:30 here, almost time and after a supremely depressing day it sure looks good.

Sigh.

Hopefully a good workout will snap me out of it.  This allergy stuff is depressing.  I hope Josh's appointment went well.


----------



## Nora03

Hi Cynthia
I hope your depressing day was nothing more than lousy weather, and that everything is okay.

Those Mai Tai's look so good.  Wish I liked dark rum.  I do like light rum and discovered spiced rum lately.  It's yummy and tastes like egg nog!

Hoping for more trip report soon when you get time to post.

Nora


----------



## Poolrat

Yes I hope your depressing day is not serious.  

Wonderful Mai Tais and love a good one.  

Good to hear about the PP around the resort.  Nothing better than the lazy river, all caught up for now but this week is going to be a killer.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> 4:30 here, almost time and after a supremely depressing day it sure looks good.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Hopefully a good workout will snap me out of it.  This allergy stuff is depressing.  I hope Josh's appointment went well.



Hope everything is ok friend.  


The doctor gave Joshua a mild nasal spray. It seems to work ok, nothing miraculous. 


Happy Father's Day to Jeff.


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks for all the great info!

What was the name of the brewpub-Aloha Brewing Co or Kona maybe?  I'm always up for a good brewpub!  

We are also driving to the north shore and making a few stops-shrimp truck, shaved ice, turtle beach? etc.

If we don't get in until 6 PM or so, is it better to do the online reservation?  I wasn't going to but since we get in so late, will we only get what's left?


----------



## tinacaplan

eandesmom said:


> Tina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha and  my friend!  I am so happy to have you here, you've been missed.



Awww..thanks!  I missed all of you, too!  

Wow...Aulani is gorgeous.  It does look an awful lot like AKL, but I suppose that's to be expected given that it is the same architect.  And I love it....an updated Poly!  

And, oh, man...that lazy river!  The pool makes my beloved Storm Along Bay look like nothing!  Amazing!


----------



## eandesmom

Nora03 said:


> Hi Cynthia
> I hope your depressing day was nothing more than lousy weather, and that everything is okay.



Everything is ok, just having a pity party for myself lol!

Contact allergies acting up and no real solutions....



Nora03 said:


> Those Mai Tai's look so good.  Wish I liked dark rum.  I do like light rum and discovered spiced rum lately.  It's yummy and tastes like egg nog!
> 
> Hoping for more trip report soon when you get time to post.
> 
> Nora



I love coconut rum!  Yes, I will have an update soon.  Crazy busy, kids are still in school and between end of year stuff, work, fathers day and allergy complications...I'm behind!



Poolrat said:


> Yes I hope your depressing day is not serious.



Oh it's more trying to move out of grief into acceptance phase regarding my contact allergies.  They are deeper and more complicated than I realized and it's a pricey, depressing situation.



Poolrat said:


> Wonderful Mai Tais and love a good one.
> 
> Good to hear about the PP around the resort.  Nothing better than the lazy river, all caught up for now but this week is going to be a killer.



That's my week and weekend, yowza!  Won't get better till next week but I will get an update up this week I promise!




rentayenta said:


> Hope everything is ok friend.
> 
> 
> The doctor gave Joshua a mild nasal spray. It seems to work ok, nothing miraculous.



K's have been nasty.  My seasonal ones are medium right now, it's the contact allergy that's the issue.  Or really, the issue is my slowly truly realizing the depth of it.




rentayenta said:


> Happy Father's Day to Jeff.



I hope M had a great one!  Jeff did, it was a lovely day all around, I even got pictures!!



goterps1986 said:


> Thanks for all the great info!
> 
> What was the name of the brewpub-Aloha Brewing Co or Kona maybe?  I'm always up for a good brewpub!



Kona is over near Koko Head so not remotely near Pearl but it is super yummy!  

"Real, a Gastropub" was one of them and the other one is Aloha Beer.



goterps1986 said:


> We are also driving to the north shore and making a few stops-shrimp truck, shaved ice, turtle beach? etc.
> 
> If we don't get in until 6 PM or so, is it better to do the online reservation?  I wasn't going to but since we get in so late, will we only get what's left?



Jeff isn't big on shrimp and me, well, they are ok but super messy that way so we skipped the shrimp truck.  Same thing with shaved ice, not really our thing.  We did hit a Mexican place we really liked on the Northshore.

With a 6pm arrival you may have a better chance at your request with online.



tinacaplan said:


> Awww..thanks!  I missed all of you, too!
> 
> Wow...Aulani is gorgeous.  It does look an awful lot like AKL, but I suppose that's to be expected given that it is the same architect.  And I love it....an updated Poly!
> 
> And, oh, man...that lazy river!  The pool makes my beloved Storm Along Bay look like nothing!  Amazing!



We both liked Aulani's Valley a lot better than SAB but then again, we were there without kids.  You could lose your kids just as easily as you could at SAB.    The river is better that's for sure, actual pool SAB might have the edge..I do love that sand bottom and the "swirly" part!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Sorry to hear about your allergy issues!   Apparently I had some unknown ones myself last week that knocked me down for two or three days! 

Feeling better now.......hope you are too!!!


----------



## MEK

Being two updates behind wasn't too terrible.

I'm actually speed reading, so I'm sure I didn't catch it all.

First room view - yikes!  Looks familiar though.  What a shame the resort design had to have rooms with that view.

Real room view - AWESOME!  I just saw Mark's view on FB and it looks pretty darn great, too.

Breakfast - yum.

Top - adorable.  Thought it was a dress at first.

Lazy river - ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Mai tai photos - yes - they make me want to go back on vacation.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry to hear about your allergy issues!   Apparently I had some unknown ones myself last week that knocked me down for two or three days!
> 
> Feeling better now.......hope you are too!!!



Unfortunately it isn't a seasonal thing and a bit complicated so...feeling about the same which is to be expected.  I will live 



MEK said:


> Being two updates behind wasn't too terrible.
> 
> I'm actually speed reading, so I'm sure I didn't catch it all.



I'm behind on the updates, kids are still in school till friday and you know how those last 2 weeks are 



MEK said:


> First room view - yikes!  Looks familiar though.  What a shame the resort design had to have rooms with that view.
> 
> Real room view - AWESOME!  I just saw Mark's view on FB and it looks pretty darn great, too.



We LOVED our view and the first one was funny.

They scored on that one, there are a few that have that view in that category but not many, total score!



MEK said:


> Breakfast - yum.
> 
> Top - adorable.  Thought it was a dress at first.
> 
> Lazy river - ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Mai tai photos - yes - they make me want to go back on vacation.



Breakfast was yum!  I want to go back on vacation too...these past 2 weeks have eroded any relaxation obtained.  I need to get my zen back!

Welcome home!  I am behind everywhere and don't expect to get caught up for at least a week but hope to make a dent on Sunday.


----------



## eandesmom

Sorry for the big gap in updates!  Life is nutty.  The E's are still in school until Friday and those last 2 weeks are...UGH!  Im ready to drop kick both of them into the lake.  LOL.  It has been an event nightly and daily over the weekends as well.  Mostly all good but barely keeping my head above water.  So...Im behind.  I do hope everyone had a lovely fathers day, Jeff did!

I made Jeff his requested breakfast and the Es gave him this





We spent the afternoon at the lake, where I took a rare picture of Jeff and all the kids





Eric practiced being buried alive which as some of you know, they both rather like.













As you can see, it wasn't all that warm!

We finished it up with steaks on the grill and a movie out for Jeff and the big kids as the younger ones still had school the next day.

Before I finish up our day one in Aulani, I need some input on the NYE trip debacle.  

To be fair, it isn't officially a debacle yet but it might be. It may not be.  Right now no one other than my parents can really commit.  And...it is SUPPOSED to be a trip for/with my dad while he still can.  He is dying to go back to WDW and to WWOHP.  Much as I wish there wasn't, there is a clock ticking.  We've been talking about it, trying to plan it for years.  Every time my dad has a scare everyone gets serious, wants to do it, insists we HAVE to and then when things are good...it seems to slide.

The E's see this as their dream vacation with their cousins.

The drama players are...

Sister #1 + her 2 kids (and possible her DBF and his 2 kids?).  Single mom who just finished her masters (Teaching, special ed) and needs to get a job.  Which isnt likely until august/sept as actual spots are posted or after school starts and they can add more.  Was all set to commit anyway but...now needs a new roof.  Pretty big setback.

Sister #2 and her DH.  Is trying to get PG.  Depending on if she does, may still go but solo.  BIL is a Disney resister and she wants him to have the full experience and worries it will be limited if she is pg.  (in other words, she plans to entice him with drinking around the world and if she cant partake, she thinks he will hate it).  Sigh.

Brother and/or ex-SIL and one of their 2 kids.  Older child is headed out as an exchange student to Sardinia.  They are freaked out about the unknown costs for that and "cant think about it" until after he is shipped off next month.  Oh and BIL has decided to become a small business owner, funded by someone else but in the meantime has no income.  Which means he is stiffing my ex SIL on CS (dont get me started) so things are tight for her.Sigh.

So, as it stands we have a rooms booked for 8-9 of the group.  My parents plan to book a room (but haven't) but did buy PHs before the price increase.
I get it.  Its more than 7 months out.  No biggie right?  Yeah except for airfare stalking and more importantly in the immediate sense...ADRs!  When you have a party that could be anywhere from 6-14 and NO input from others other than they expect me to handle it...it's a little hard to plan.  My parents have weighed in that they will go wherever the kids want (as in my kids/the collective grandkids, not theirs lol).  The others "cant think about it" yet as they are focused on roofs, masters program completions, exchange students and jobs. Ok but...it's NYE..I need to book reservations ON our 180 day booking window or we will be eating in the villa EVERY NIGHT!  

Sigh.

Here is what I am thinking.  Make a bunch of reservations for parties of 6 and 8.  I'm not even going to attempt a larger single table booking as if we drop from 14 to 6that will be an issue and "I" don't want to end up with nothign.  Thinking  that a reservation for 6 and 8 with a note that we are together is much more flexible and then to show up with less, much less of an issue as well.  I can book under my name for one and the other under Jeff but I am going to have to call do to it that way.  I am also thinking of maybe making them for every night even though we do plan probably 2 dinners in the villa just to allow for flexibility.  Here is what I am looking at.  2 of the nephews are really picky eaters, everyone else is easy.  We will likely do TIW.

The group, if everyone comes would be up to 8 adults and 6 tween/teen boys, maybe 2 additional tween/teen girls (age ranges for all kids are 12-16).  Dates are 12/29-1/7 with 12/29-1/4 at BWV, 4th-7th at THV.

Dinners (need 9 if I book all nightsassume Margaritaville for one of course!)
Initial thoughts

1.	Biergarten / Candlelight Processional Package.  Kids are kind of set on eating there
2.	Rose & Crown.  Thinking of this for NYE (New for all of us) On my list, others dont have a reference point for it yet.
3.	Big River (havent been since 2004)  Big brewpub family all around, nice and close to BWV
4.	Margaritaville (must do)
5.	Prime Time Café (went in 2008)  Jeff wanted this one, go figure!
6.	Via Napoli Lunch or Dinner (new to kids and Jeff)
7.	Flying Fish for Date night (may be Via for lunch on this day) (new to Jeff)
8.	1900 Park Fare (went in 2010) Also a Jeff idea/request but is on the Es list as well.
9.	Olivias (went in 2012, very high on kids list)
10.	Be our Guest (thinking that getting this AFTER NYE may be easier to get?)  We all really want to do dinner here but lunch will be a fallback. Its probably the riskiest menu for the picky nephews

Breakfast ideas

	Kouzzina (after red eye)
	Captains Grille (alternative option to Kouzzina)
	Raglan Road Brunch 

Other places I was considering

	Ohana (didnt come up on kids lists but is a good group spot)
	Trails End (would be new to all)
	Tokyo Dining (would be new to all)
	Boma (went in 2008, might be a bit exotic for the nephews)
	Sanaa (went in 2010, may be a bit exotic for the nephews) 
	Yak & Yeti (went in 2012)
	WCC (have only done breakfast, might be fun with all the nephews)
	Raglan Road Dinner (went in 2010, 2011)

I've got 2 weeks until ADR day (well really 12 full days from now) so need to come up with a plan.  Input is tremendously appreciated.  Anything I am missing, should consider, etc.

Thanks!

And the rest of the update coming soon.after Eric's court of honor tonight, a work golf tournament, a houseguest, a graduation, and 3 graduation parties.



And sorry for being a bit of a whiner on the allergy front, it's been a bit of a rough couple of weeks.  I have a contact allergy that is much more extensive than I realized and it's made clothing quite the challenge.  I spent quite a bit of time online shopping last week, in contact with multiple manufacturers and at several stores and really the bottom line is..

I'm kinda screwed.  I'm dealing with it mentally but ugh, it is a major bummer and incredibly grustrating.


----------



## Pinkocto

How frustrating with the non commitors! I would definitely book everything now and cancel if needs be. You definitely don't want to be scrambling at the last minute. Will you guys have cars or rely totally on the buses? 

How about the Turf Club? I've read very good reviews. 

I think Boma and Sanaa might be too exotic as well but there's usually something tame on the kids menu. 

How about Sci Fi? That's always fun. Might be a problem with the big groups though. 

A friend just went to Kona Cafe and it looked delicious. I don't know how much transportation you want to do.  I've discovered for me I don't like to spend too much time getting to meals, but I don't know how you guys are with that. I'm guessing ok from the list. 

I'll think of more.

I'm sorry about the allergy.


----------



## rentayenta

Jeff got a new car for Father's Day? Don't be doing _that_; it makes the rest of us look bad. 

I'll go back and finish reading, I just had to post that.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> How frustrating with the non commitors! I would definitely book everything now and cancel if needs be. You definitely don't want to be scrambling at the last minute. Will you guys have cars or rely totally on the buses?
> 
> How about the Turf Club? I've read very good reviews.
> 
> I think Boma and Sanaa might be too exotic as well but there's usually something tame on the kids menu.
> 
> How about Sci Fi? That's always fun. Might be a problem with the big groups though.
> 
> A friend just went to Kona Cafe and it looked delicious. I don't know how much transportation you want to do.  I've discovered for me I don't like to spend too much time getting to meals, but I don't know how you guys are with that. I'm guessing ok from the list.
> 
> I'll think of more.
> 
> I'm sorry about the allergy.



*Turf Club *could be a good idea, I've had it on my list before and do want to try it.  I need to re look at the menu and prices. We do pretty well with and without a car, we generally go without but eat around anyway though this time the 4 of us do have one but no one else plans to.  I was leaning away from Olivia's as it really isn't convenient unless you are staying there but the kids kind of see it as a must do so...I'm ok with that as I do love it too and there is enough variety for everyone.  The rest of the group may find it a pita to get to though but the kids are pretty set on it.

We've been to Kona and it is delish.  Service is marginal and ambiance is sort blah.  I like it but the kids liked other stuff more so it wasn't a biggie to me.  Sci fi, to me, is great for lunch (albeit a pricey one) but isn't what I want for a sit down dinner.  That said the nephews would probably love it.  I'd feel for the server if we stuck them all the same car..I think they hold 6 tops.

Sanaa may be a better fit of the two both menu and price wise and is nice if it's and AK day but otherwise it really is a bit of a pain to get to and back from unless you are staying there.



rentayenta said:


> Jeff got a new car for Father's Day? Don't be doing _that_; it makes the rest of us look bad.
> 
> I'll go back and finish reading, I just had to post that.





no, they WASHED his old boring one.  And vacuumed it.


----------



## Pinkocto

I forgot to say, cute pictures of Eric!


----------



## Poolrat

Oh Cynthia I feel your pain on the family and the allergies. 

Make the ADRs like you stated and then if it changes ....   

I do hope everything works out and 
YIKES 12 days til ADRs, I guess I maybe need to think about this.  


Glad everyone enjoyed Father's Day - Jeff looks rested and happy in the picture with all the kids.  

Looks like you got your bases covered.  A good variety of restaurants.  

Via Napoli would be great with a  large group or a small one.


----------



## englishrose47

Cynthia I know how hard it is ti pick restaurants from our Free Trips , I have to really study menusIf I see Hamburger on the menu I know I'm good  I love Raglan Road  and yes it has a hamburger !!!They have that wonderful dessert too !!!! What about Sci Fi.   I have eaten there a few times and like it !! I usually get the Steak there and that Turtle cheesecake is devine !!!! I also like Biergarten , they have glorified hotdogs All I can say is Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think you have a lot of good options. I agree - book what you can and you can always cancel if some can't make it.  Biergarten sounds like a really good option for a large group.
Ohana works well too - we've had 12 there for breakfast a couple times.

Maybe a Cape May breakfast buffet since you're close to BC?  I don't know how well they do with large groups.

Good luck!

I hope you can find a way to cope with your allergy.  That must be a hassle. 

You can send those boys over to wash and vacuum my car anytime!  It always needs it!


----------



## Chilly

Love the Eric being buried photos.

Seems like a good idea to book a couple of reservations each night.

So the plan is Epcot for NYE? What about the day before? They practise the MK NYE fireworks on the 30th at midnight and they are amazing. We watched them from the Poly beach in 2009 although on NYE. So dinner at Ohana that night could be good and I know they are really good with big groups.


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi Cynthia, sorry that you are so stressed out at the moment. The allergy thing sounds truly frustrating. I hope this can be sorted out somehow!!

On the ADRs. I think your plan to go with two seperate reservation of 6 and 8 sounds good to me. I don't see why you need to call to do it that way. Can't you just set up an account for Jeff as well online? As long as you don't asign him to your reservations he should be able to get a reservation for himself.

Unless it is a meal that takes a credit card guarantee, I never had trouble to drop people from my reservation. 

I think all your reservations sound good to me, except BoG which I just did not like at all. On the last trip I ended up eating at two places which nearly nobody ever mentions: we had dinner at the Garden Grove at the Swan (for the barbecue buffet) and loved it. They had Pluto and Goofy and there were so few people that we got to spend quite a bit of time with the characters despite being an adult table. And we had lunch at Portobello at DtD and that was very good, too. Both places might also be easier to get reservations for, especially if numbers change at the last minute they might be options.


----------



## KristiMc

Cynthia - How stressful to have to make these plans for such a busy time of year - at such a busy time of year.  I hate the end of the school year!  Thankfully mine have been done since May 30th but now we are getting into the "I'm bored" part of summer break.


----------



## TarzansKat

I have a lot of empathy for you, hon.  I've had some friends who just CANNOT commit to things that I've had to downgrade the amount of time I spend with because it drives me NUTS.  Unfortunately,  we're talking about family!  And that dynamic makes it even harder.  I would definitely start booking your 6-8 groupings.  If people decide to come later, you can always try to change and if you can't, there's the separate table route.

All your restaurants look good to me, so I'm not much help with input there.  I do have to say I've heard great things about O'Hana, and I've chosen it for my upcoming October trip.  At that point in the trip, Nana will have gone home, so it will be me and...5 men, so to speak.  Our dads and the menfolk of my family.  I thought it would be fun for the kids an nice to have all you can eat option for the adults.

Anyway, good luck with everything.  After my impromptu May trip with Nana, believe me, I understand the importance of doing these things while we can.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> I’m ready to drop kick both of them into the lake.  LOL.


Something about that LOL doesn't feel as much  as it does . 



eandesmom said:


> I do hope everyone had a lovely father’s day, Jeff did!


It sure looks like it was a great family day for him!  I'm glad he got to spend the day with all the kids together! 



eandesmom said:


> Sister #1 + her 2 kids (and possible her DBF and his 2 kids?).  Single mom who just finished her masters (Teaching, special ed) and needs to get a job.  Which isn’t likely until august/sept as actual spots are posted or after school starts and they can add more.  Was all set to commit anyway but...now needs a new roof.  Pretty big setback.


Yuck... I understand your frustration, but I definitely understand her hesitation as well.  A lot going on and it all weighs on the cash flow situation.  Hopefully it will work out.



eandesmom said:


> Sister #2 and her DH.  Is trying to get PG.  Depending on if she does, may still go but solo.  BIL is a Disney resister and she wants him to have the “full” experience and worries it will be limited if she is pg.  (in other words, she plans to entice him with drinking around the world and if she can’t partake, she thinks he will hate it).  Sigh.


Ok, this one is tougher.  Is BIL just reisistant to the idea, but might be the type to loosen up once he's there, or is he the type that will be miserable just because he's determined not to like it? 

I have to say though, when we went when DW was pregnant, I didn't have any less fun than normal.  She missed out on a few things, but I was able to ride everything (and even had an extra fast passes to get some extra rides on some of my favorites).  He could still enjoy drinking around the world, even if she can't.  It isn't like they're going to be the only 2 adults.  I realize you probably won't all be together 24/7, but really, you could schedule some kind of an adults only evening around the WS or something.  



eandesmom said:


> Brother and/or ex-SIL


 That seems... awkward.  



eandesmom said:


> and one of their 2 kids.  Older child is headed out as an exchange student to Sardinia.  They are freaked out about the unknown costs for that and "can’t think about it" until after he is shipped off next month.  Oh and BIL has decided to become a small business owner, funded by someone else but in the meantime has no income.  Which means he is stiffing my ex SIL on CS (don’t get me started) so things are tight for her.Sigh.


Well, no real thoughts on this one.  I just hope they can work it out and go!  

It seems like this is an important trip for your dad, so I really hope that everyone can work together and make this happen! 



eandesmom said:


> 2.	Rose & Crown.  Thinking of this for NYE (New for all of us) On my list, others don’t have a reference point for it yet.


I like your idea of doing ADR's for 6 & 8.  Definitely the easiest and most flexible way to go.  I just want to comment that I love this idea, in particular, for NYE! 

I did see that you mentioned Via Napoli as possibly being lunch or dinner.  Are you considering other lunch possibilities, or are you looking at pretty much just doing dinner ADR's?  I always like to do some ADR's for lunch, especially when the park is going to be busy.  That way we can get a long break to sit down in the AC without necessarily going back to the resort.



eandesmom said:


> •	Ohana (didn’t come up on kids lists but is a good group spot)






eandesmom said:


> •	WCC (have only done breakfast, might be fun with all the nephews)


  I'm sure you know how I feel about this one.  I think this would be a great fallback for you if you have trouble getting an ADR somewhere.  It usually isn't too hard to get into, the food is good and it is a great environment to have fun with a group.  It might even be possible to call and get a group seating for 14 even after the 180 day window if you're not too particulary picky about the time. 



eandesmom said:


> no, they WASHED his old boring one.  And vacuumed it.


My truck got washed, cleaned out, vacuumed and had the upholstry cleaned on Father's Day... and I was the one that did it.  Definitely not what I planned to do that day.  

Last Saturday DW's cousin had his bachelor party.  We played paintball and I drove.  Apparently a couple of the guys in the back seat didn't worry about taking off the top layer of clothes before they got in my truck.  My black seats looked like they were zebra print after they got out. 




Chilly said:


> So the plan is Epcot for NYE? What about the day before? They practise the MK NYE fireworks on the 30th at midnight and they are amazing. We watched them from the Poly beach in 2009 although on NYE. So dinner at Ohana that night could be good and I know they are really good with big groups.


Ooooh!  Great idea!


----------



## Jennifer48

The boys actually LIKE being buried alive?!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> I forgot to say, cute pictures of Eric!



Thanks!  It was fun, that silly crate was there last summer and I have a virtually identical picture of Evan's face in it.  Too funny!



Poolrat said:


> Oh Cynthia I feel your pain on the family and the allergies.



I know you do!  I think I'm just uber crabby about it as when I first found out about it I really thought I did all the research to understand what was ok and not.  I am supremely annoyed that lycra and spandex were not called out specifically given how prevalent the use is of it in clothing.  I thought they were ok and a good substitute.  I had to go to the fabric manufacturers site, via a latex allergy site to learn that nope, in fact, the chemicals I am allergic to are in fact in those items.  Try to find undergarments or workout wear or heck, jeans for that matter that don't include some lycra or spandex.  Doesn't exist. We won't talk about swimsuits.  Sigh.

And in the meantime I've been exposing myself to it for almost a year, making the threshold go up and up and up.  



Poolrat said:


> Make the ADRs like you stated and then if it changes ....
> 
> I do hope everything works out and
> YIKES 12 days til ADRs, I guess I maybe need to think about this.



This is a solo trip, right?  Heck we will probably have room at our table(s) 



Poolrat said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed Father's Day - Jeff looks rested and happy in the picture with all the kids.
> 
> Looks like you got your bases covered.  A good variety of restaurants.
> 
> Via Napoli would be great with a  large group or a small one.



It was a good fathers day.  I think Via is a must, I just need to narrow down the rest and firm it up.



englishrose47 said:


> Cynthia I know how hard it is ti pick restaurants from our Free Trips , I have to really study menusIf I see Hamburger on the menu I know I'm good  I love Raglan Road  and yes it has a hamburger !!!They have that wonderful dessert too !!!! What about Sci Fi.   I have eaten there a few times and like it !! I usually get the Steak there and that Turtle cheesecake is devine !!!! I also like Biergarten , they have glorified hotdogs All I can say is Good Luck!!!



I do love Raglan.  While I like Biergarten it might not be my first choice but the boys are very set on going their with their cousins so hopefully it will work out.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I think you have a lot of good options. I agree - book what you can and you can always cancel if some can't make it.  Biergarten sounds like a really good option for a large group.
> Ohana works well too - we've had 12 there for breakfast a couple times.
> 
> Maybe a Cape May breakfast buffet since you're close to BC?  I don't know how well they do with large groups.



I like Cape May, we've done it once as a group of 8 but I think the teen boys would not be as into a character bfast and the adults not as into the buffet pricing for breakfast.  I didn't find it anything exceptional food wise.  My guess is breakfast out with boys at that age, other than post red eye or brunch will be tough, we will be lucky to get them up and to the park although they are all park commandos.  They'd get up for the park, but character bfast probably not.   I do think Ohana would be good.  Hmmn.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I hope you can find a way to cope with your allergy.  That must be a hassle.
> 
> You can send those boys over to wash and vacuum my car anytime!  It always needs it!




It's a huge hassle.  And pricey.  I have a bag of stuff I need to get rid of full of lovely wonderful things that I can't wear and the $$ sitting in that bag breaks my heart.  Not to mention I am severely short on certain garments as a result and severely limited on what I can replace them with.  Bad enough I had to get rid of a ton of shoes before Hawaii...this was even more depressing.  Going to the store to shop for replacements and find that well, nothing really exists, about put me over the edge last Friday but I'm getting over it.  As much as I can lol!


----------



## rentayenta

Whew! I thought I was going to have to raise the bar from Diana Krall tickets to a new car for Father's Day.  


I wouldn't miss Boma and think they'll find something they like. Plus, you'll be at AKV and how wonderful is AKV? I think they'll be able to find something on the menu even if it is adventurous. They have ribs, beef, and chicken; will they eat that stuff? Plus breads and desserts. If they won't eat the African inspired dishes, I think there is plenty to choose from. 

'Ohana is fun with a big group too. 

If you do 50's, ask for Loukili as your server. He's one who took Gabby's cell phone and called the boy she was texting and pretended to be her dad. Best service ever, Disney or otherwise.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Love the Eric being buried photos.
> 
> Seems like a good idea to book a couple of reservations each night.
> 
> So the plan is Epcot for NYE? What about the day before? They practise the MK NYE fireworks on the 30th at midnight and they are amazing. We watched them from the Poly beach in 2009 although on NYE. So dinner at Ohana that night could be good and I know they are really good with big groups.



Good point, I had originally had that in the plan, with Biergarten on the 29th for CP but am worried folks won't make it there in time for the CP idea.  But maybe that's ok.

Yes, Epcot for NYE.  As we are at BWV it just makes more sense and the fireworks looked amazing!



Flossbolna said:


> Hi Cynthia, sorry that you are so stressed out at the moment. The allergy thing sounds truly frustrating. I hope this can be sorted out somehow!!



It can be minimized but that's about the best.  There really is no way to keep me from the items that cause issues, I just have to minimize exposure as best as possible.  Which is forcing me to be creative and spend money on things I'd rather not but, oh well.  I do have medication but it just treats the symptom, doesn't fix anything.  I'm less stressed now, just sad and really annoyed at the medical community for not giving me what I feel is some key info.  It was absolutely buried so I don't really fault my doc but still, I've been operating under a false assumption for almost a year.



Flossbolna said:


> On the ADRs. I think your plan to go with two seperate reservation of 6 and 8 sounds good to me. I don't see why you need to call to do it that way. Can't you just set up an account for Jeff as well online? As long as you don't asign him to your reservations he should be able to get a reservation for himself.



I could do it online with dueling computers but I worry that getting matching times that way will be a lot harder than just calling.



Flossbolna said:


> Unless it is a meal that takes a credit card guarantee, I never had trouble to drop people from my reservation.



I think the CP package is the only one that will need a CC.  What I don't know is if it's a deposit CC or you have to pre-pay.



Flossbolna said:


> I think all your reservations sound good to me, except BoG which I just did not like at all. On the last trip I ended up eating at two places which nearly nobody ever mentions: we had dinner at the Garden Grove at the Swan (for the barbecue buffet) and loved it. They had Pluto and Goofy and there were so few people that we got to spend quite a bit of time with the characters despite being an adult table. And we had lunch at Portobello at DtD and that was very good, too. Both places might also be easier to get reservations for, especially if numbers change at the last minute they might be options.



Garden Grove might be a great back up option, I've only ever heard good things about it.  Sad that you didn't like BoG!



KristiMc said:


> Cynthia - How stressful to have to make these plans for such a busy time of year - at such a busy time of year.  I hate the end of the school year!  Thankfully mine have been done since May 30th but now we are getting into the "I'm bored" part of summer break.



Oh yes, the "I'm bored" will be right after the "I can't wait to be done"



TarzansKat said:


> I have a lot of empathy for you, hon.  I've had some friends who just CANNOT commit to things that I've had to downgrade the amount of time I spend with because it drives me NUTS.  Unfortunately,  we're talking about family!  And that dynamic makes it even harder.  I would definitely start booking your 6-8 groupings.  If people decide to come later, you can always try to change and if you can't, there's the separate table route.



I have a hard time being annoyed with them as they are valid things...it's not like there aren't good reasons but UGH.  In the big picture there are only a few real stresses about it.  One, I don't want to miss out on airfare when it's time to buy.  I am tracking but fearful that a deal will show up and we will have to make a call, not knowing.  Two, the boys would be devastated not to go with their cousins.  Three, I really want it to be all of us and...I just don't have that solid feeling I'd like to have about it.  Four, I have a PAP that has to be activated by 12/31.  So if this trip gets cancelled or postponed, I need to go solo or something to at least get my ticket activated and not lose that $$.



TarzansKat said:


> All your restaurants look good to me, so I'm not much help with input there.  I do have to say I've heard great things about O'Hana, and I've chosen it for my upcoming October trip.  At that point in the trip, Nana will have gone home, so it will be me and...5 men, so to speak.  Our dads and the menfolk of my family.  I thought it would be fun for the kids an nice to have all you can eat option for the adults.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with everything.  After my impromptu May trip with Nana, believe me, I understand the importance of doing these things while we can.



We did Ohana in 2010 and loved it.  I do think I need to relook at it for the 30th and move Biergarten to the 29th.



afwdwfan said:


> Something about that LOL doesn't feel as much  as it does .



yeah...tween and teen attitudes and hormones 

The Jekyll Hyde boys...



afwdwfan said:


> It sure looks like it was a great family day for him!  I'm glad he got to spend the day with all the kids together!



He was over the moon happy with his day, it was cool!



afwdwfan said:


> Yuck... I understand your frustration, but I definitely understand her hesitation as well.  A lot going on and it all weighs on the cash flow situation.  Hopefully it will work out.



I hope so.  If she, and her boys can go in addition to my parents then it's worth it to stick with the plan.  



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, this one is tougher.  Is BIL just reisistant to the idea, but might be the type to loosen up once he's there, or is he the type that will be miserable just because he's determined not to like it?



It's hard to say, kind of an unknown.  He would be doing it for her, he's made it clear that he is ambivalent at best.  He definitely has a preconceived notion of it and given that he doesn't have kids he is of the mind that he doesn't understand why adults would want to go.  She made it clear when they got married that he would have to go and at least try once.  But she really REALLY wants him to love it and is fearful of anything that might keep that from happening.



afwdwfan said:


> I have to say though, when we went when DW was pregnant, I didn't have any less fun than normal.  She missed out on a few things, but I was able to ride everything (and even had an extra fast passes to get some extra rides on some of my favorites).  He could still enjoy drinking around the world, even if she can't.  It isn't like they're going to be the only 2 adults.  I realize you probably won't all be together 24/7, but really, you could schedule some kind of an adults only evening around the WS or something.



They will be the only two adults without kids.  True my parents don't have "kids" but hanging out with the in laws, while fun and something they do a lot of, isn't his idea of vacation.  I agree with you and think she's being a bit ridiculous about it but whatever.



afwdwfan said:


> That seems... awkward.



It would be one or the other, not together lol.  Although seriously at some point they probably will get back together.  At least we all think so given behavior on both sides.  My ex-sil is still a "sister" as far as we are concerned and in many ways would be the lower maintenance adult to have along.  They have both stated they want to go, but she will defer to him if he wants to.  Given finances, who knows.  There is an event on Sat for the other sisters graduation, it may or may not come up.



afwdwfan said:


> It seems like this is an important trip for your dad, so I really hope that everyone can work together and make this happen!



me too.



afwdwfan said:


> I like your idea of doing ADR's for 6 & 8.  Definitely the easiest and most flexible way to go.  I just want to comment that I love this idea, in particular, for NYE!



Well the 6-8 wasn't my idea, came from a DVC FB group I'm part of but I thought it was brilliant.

I do too!  It's really the "one" new place I may well just force on everyone as it seems perfect.



afwdwfan said:


> I did see that you mentioned Via Napoli as possibly being lunch or dinner.  Are you considering other lunch possibilities, or are you looking at pretty much just doing dinner ADR's?  I always like to do some ADR's for lunch, especially when the park is going to be busy.  That way we can get a long break to sit down in the AC without necessarily going back to the resort.



Generally speaking we are not fans of sit down lunches. We tend to go commando until it's time for a pool break and so counter service or lunch in the villa (which is the plan for almost all days) works best and is very flexible.  I hate feeling like I'm losing my day at lunch sitting down.  On the flip side we love TS dinners and really look forward to them....for some reason CS just isn't "dinner" to us.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure you know how I feel about this one.  I think this would be a great fallback for you if you have trouble getting an ADR somewhere.  It usually isn't too hard to get into, the food is good and it is a great environment to have fun with a group.  It might even be possible to call and get a group seating for 14 even after the 180 day window if you're not too particulary picky about the time.



Good point on last minute switches.  I do think all the kids would really like it, we've only ever done breakfast there.  I had thought about Trails End as well as I do want to see the Fort all decorated, the kids would love it!  Just not sure we would make it over there without a meal scheduled there.  Hmmn.




afwdwfan said:


> My truck got washed, cleaned out, vacuumed and had the upholstry cleaned on Father's Day... and I was the one that did it.  Definitely not what I planned to do that day.



Hmmn.  Yeah, not the same when YOU do it.



afwdwfan said:


> Last Saturday DW's cousin had his bachelor party.  We played paintball and I drove.  Apparently a couple of the guys in the back seat didn't worry about taking off the top layer of clothes before they got in my truck.  My black seats looked like they were zebra print after they got out.



I hope they paid for the cleaning!!!!!!!  That is awful.  I would be livid.



afwdwfan said:


> Ooooh!  Great idea!



It is, I had that idea and then forgot it in my fear that folks would get there late on the 29th but it is a really really good idea...just need to time the ressie right assuming we can get it.


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, with the various issues that your other travel companions are facing I wouldn't be surprised if most of them end up not going.  I think that your idea to book 2 sets of reservations of 6 and 8 people is brilliant!  That really gives you a lot of flexibility.  Kudos to you, I don't know that I would have ever thought of that.    Regarding specific places, I don't have any comment except what you already noted that Boma and Sanaa and maybe even Y&Y might be too exotic for some of the picky eaters.  Also, be careful that some of your restaurant choices will require a credit card guarantee and you'll need to make sure that you cancel reservations that aren't needed.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Whew! I thought I was going to have to raise the bar from Diana Krall tickets to a new car for Father's Day.  They did. Great job, the car is shiny!



LOVE Diana Krall! 



rentayenta said:


> I wouldn't miss Boma and think they'll find something they like. Plus, you'll be at AKV and how wonderful is AKV? I think they'll be able to find something on the menu even if it is adventurous. They have ribs, beef, and chicken; will they eat that stuff? Plus breads and desserts. If they won't eat the African inspired dishes, I think there is plenty to choose from.
> 
> 'Ohana is fun with a big group too.
> 
> If you do 50's, ask for Loukili as your server. He's one who took Gabby's cell phone and called the boy she was texting and pretended to be her dad. Best service ever, Disney or otherwise.



We won't be at AKV is the thing....which does make it a bit of a pita to get to and from.  Doable, we've done it but...the fam may be less interested in spending that much time getting there.  We've cabbed it more than once knowing how long it can take.


----------



## eandesmom

Jennifer48 said:


> The boys actually LIKE being buried alive?!



They are strange children but yes.  I have multiple pictures of them doing it at Vero and then at the lake last summer and hey, it's free entertainment for everyone!



glennbo123 said:


> Wow, with the various issues that your other travel companions are facing I wouldn't be surprised if most of them end up not going.



Which will beg the question of whether we should or not as well.  



glennbo123 said:


> I think that your idea to book 2 sets of reservations of 6 and 8 people is brilliant!  That really gives you a lot of flexibility.  Kudos to you, I don't know that I would have ever thought of that.



I can't take credit for the idea, I wouldn't have thought of it either. It came from a DVC FB group I'm in when I posted a WWYD to them.  I agree, it's brilliant and really relieved a LOT of the stress I was having over it.



glennbo123 said:


> Regarding specific places, I don't have any comment except what you already noted that Boma and Sanaa and maybe even Y&Y might be too exotic for some of the picky eaters.  Also, be careful that some of your restaurant choices will require a credit card guarantee and you'll need to make sure that you cancel reservations that aren't needed.



If I do a CP package, it will need a CC and Park Fare.  Is there anything else that would?  I didn't think so.  I thought it was just signatures and Character meals.

The picky kids are BIG on yaki soba type stuff so Y&Y would be fine.  Less sure about the other 2.  Tusker would work but for me was just not my favorite at all.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> LOVE Diana Krall!
> 
> 
> 
> We won't be at AKV is the thing....which does make it a bit of a pita to get to and from.  Doable, we've done it but...the fam may be less interested in spending that much time getting there.  We've cabbed it more than once knowing how long it can take.





I know you're not staying at AKV, I just meant for dinner. AKV is such a treat that I thought they'd all love it. I guess I'm in the minority and don't have transportation issues. We've also never rented a car so maybe we just dont know any better. Ignorance is bliss. 

Beaches and Cream? 

We've only had a really lousy one but that was after a day at BB and they diverted everyone, regardless of resort, to DTD to then hop a bus to our resort.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I know you're not staying at AKV, I just meant for dinner. AKV is such a treat that I thought they'd all love it. I guess I'm in the minority and don't have transportation issues. We've also never rented a car so maybe we just dont know any better. ignorance is bliss.
> 
> We've only had a really lousy one but that was after a day at BB and they diverted everyone, regardless of resort, to DTD to then hop a bus to our resort.



Ah, I get it.

We wouldn't mind the transportation, just not so sure about the family esp if the Disney resistor is along.

We adore AKV/AKL  and my kids would appreciate it, and do.  I am not as sure of the rest of the crew, think it's probably 50/50 with some of the boys going WOW and some going...Whatever.

LOL!  

I'm going to mock up my plan today so that if it DOES come up at the party on Sat we can chat about it.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Ah, I get it.
> 
> We wouldn't mind the transportation, just not so sure about the family esp if the Disney resistor is along.
> 
> We adore AKV/AKL  and my kids would appreciate it, and do.  I am not as sure of the rest of the crew, think it's probably 50/50 with some of the boys going WOW and some going...Whatever.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I'm going to mock up my plan today so that if it DOES come up at the party on Sat we can chat about it.






That's a good idea to have a plan with you. Hopefully they'll ask. What about Beaches and Cream or do they not take ADRs? How about Hoop de Doo? Or somewhere like that?


----------



## Moira222

Cynthia 

I am finally caught up!  Your intro was great -- I learn something new about your family with every TR. Never knew how musical your gang is.  Must make for some fun nights by the campfire!

I was not alone I see in worrying that your paring knife would make it through security. Maybe because it was with other utensils?  I agree about the paper products.  Because we drove in April & will take the auto train in October, I packed our picnic backpack, which comes with plates, napkins, cutting board, knife, utensils & a cork screw.  sweet 

Alaska Airlines seems like a great customer focused airline. real food, thoughtful information about your destination & a free mai tai? yes!  Even the free snack looked so much better than pretzels!

The view from your room. OMG. I literally gasped when I saw it.  AMAZING!  I could see hanging out on that lanai!  Speaking of, seeing that your last TR was Coffee on the Verandah, I'm guessing that this one is drinks on the Lanai????  

Sounds like a great first day, a calm character breakfast, lazy river, snacking, and sun.  By the way you totally ROCKED that swim suit.  Be proud! 

The star gazing program did seem very $$$ -- maybe there were drinks included?  (wishful thinking, right?)

Father's day looked great.  Nice to see Jeff surrounded by his children and clearly enjoying himself.  I swear though when I looked at the picture of the boys washing his car that it looked like the window was open 

sigh crazy crazy NYE drama.  

I think that you are right to make 2 sets of reservations.  Does Jeff have a Disney account? I like that you can now link your account to those of your travel mates to help sync planning.  


I don't think you should plan huge family dinners for every day.  Maybe consider "mix & match" kids & couples throughout the week so that people get to try different things & have different experiences.  That may help with some of the picky eaters too.
Big River & Yak & Yeti do not accept TIW.  not sure if you are aware of that.
Park Fare fun for the whole gang and because its a buffet is good for all of your picky eaters
WCC or even Hoop de doo would be great fun for your whole big gang.
Good luck with BOG  I think you have to have the phone number in your phone with your finger on send at the open of business 6 months before you want to go. The kids menu at least at lunch was not that great.  The grilled mahi mahi was dry as cardboard, and the turkey meatloaf tasted a lot like a swanson's frozen tv dinner from 1980.
You might have better luck getting sit down lunch reservations for the whole gang instead of dinner at some of these places.  if you aim for the last lunch seating, you can have a light CS or snack dinner. plus, lunch menus often cost less $$
Good luck Cynthia!! Looking forward to seeing more Aulani & how your dec trip pans out!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> That's a good idea to have a plan with you. Hopefully they'll ask. What about Beaches and Cream or do they not take ADRs? How about Hoop de Doo? Or somewhere like that?




B&C does not take ressies, I would like to go there for lunch if it works out.  HDDR is a blast and the E's would love to go back but it's pricey and given everyone's situation, I'm not going there.



Moira222 said:


> Cynthia
> 
> I am finally caught up!  Your intro was great -- I learn something new about your family with every TR. Never knew how musical your gang is.  Must make for some fun nights by the campfire!


 
 not so much.  The brass stays in the house but there are jam sessions.



Moira222 said:


> The view from your room. OMG. I literally gasped when I saw it.  AMAZING!



You'll see a lot of those same pictures!  I never got tired of it.



Moira222 said:


> Sounds like a great first day, a calm character breakfast, lazy river, snacking, and sun.  By the way you totally ROCKED that swim suit.  Be proud!
> 
> The star gazing program did seem very $$$ -- maybe there were drinks included?  (wishful thinking, right?)[



It was a great first day and it's not over yet!



Moira222 said:


> Father's day looked great.  Nice to see Jeff surrounded by his children and clearly enjoying himself.  I swear though when I looked at the picture of the boys washing his car that it looked like the window was open



Nope, no open windows but there was a lot of spraying of each other1



Moira222 said:


> sigh crazy crazy NYE drama.
> 
> I think that you are right to make 2 sets of reservations.  Does Jeff have a Disney account? I like that you can now link your account to those of your travel mates to help sync planning.


 
I have very mixed feeling about that, theoretically a 13 year old could go in and change things if they are linked!  He does have an account but it's only used to ensure we get PIN codes and that's about it if they email him.  It is not active at all.  I have him listed as a connection in the main ressie and will probably leave it that way.



Moira222 said:


> I don't think you should plan huge family dinners for every day.  Maybe consider "mix & match" kids & couples throughout the week so that people get to try different things & have different experiences.  That may help with some of the picky eaters too.



It's funny, when we did this trip with the same group in 2004 it was such a different dynamic.  All the cousins were 4-7 years old and we really did all split off into smaller groups much of the time and only ate together maybe 2-3 times for sit down, the rest was F&W kiosks in the evening, breakfast in the off site house and packed lunches.  Fast forward to now and I can't imagine us not all doing bulk dinners.  

My family is a big bulk dinner kind of group, we do it all the time, at least 1x a month.  At this point it would actually be really really weird not to and would upset the kids (all of them) and my parents.  My sister and BIL that do not have kids, if they end up going, should split off for sure a few times and Jeff and I would like a date night, but for the most part it will be group dinners and splitting will be in the day time.  That expectation was already set/assumed and definitely isn't just my doing.

That said, the nice thing about DVC is that the villa is always an option and if I make the reservations as 2 tables, a whole group could drop out and do CS if they really wanted, and it would be fine as long as it wasn't a CC hold ressie.



Moira222 said:


> Big River & Yak & Yeti do not accept TIW.  not sure if you are aware of that.



Y&Y does give an AP and DVC discount though so there is that.  I did know about BR and really at least 2 or maybe 3 of our days are blackouts anyway.  Still it seems to pencil out better than the DDP but once the list is finalized I will look at.  I just don't think all will eat enough to make it work...or want to sepnd the $$ upfront but we will see.  Nice thing about DVC is I can add that up to 3 days before so I don't need to decide now.



Moira222 said:


> Park Fare fun for the whole gang and because its a buffet is good for all of your picky eaters



Agreed, it would require a CC deposit though so...not sure.  It is on the pricier side of what we are looking at but not awful and I would like to see the GF all decorated.



Moira222 said:


> WCC or even Hoop de doo would be great fun for your whole big gang.



WCC is a definite maybe.  HDDR would be perfect but it's pricey and I don't want to go there under the circumstances.



Moira222 said:


> Good luck with BOG  I think you have to have the phone number in your phone with your finger on send at the open of business 6 months before you want to go. The kids menu at least at lunch was not that great.  The grilled mahi mahi was dry as cardboard, and the turkey meatloaf tasted a lot like a swanson's frozen tv dinner from 1980.



Oh wow, 2 bad reviews in a row, one for lunch and one for dinner.  The boys REALLY want to try it so I plan to try getting a ressie.  If we can't, we would try for lunch.  Mine are beyond the kids menu but I don't like the sound of how things tasted.



Moira222 said:


> You might have better luck getting sit down lunch reservations for the whole gang instead of dinner at some of these places.  if you aim for the last lunch seating, you can have a light CS or snack dinner. plus, lunch menus often cost less $$



I know a ton of folks love the sit down lunch and CS dinner but it isn't us.  We really like and look forward to our dinners and don't like stopping in the middle of the day for lunch, if we do stop, it's for the pool and if you want both the day is kind of shot.  CS or snack dinner would not work with my crew at all.  When they were very little it would have but not now and honestly, it doesn't work for Jeff or I.  My sister and her 2 boys, it might, my parent's I'm not sure.  I am looking at a couple of lunches but it won't be more than that at the most.  The lunches we are looking at are more "lunch" type foods and theoretically somewhat faster dining experiences as a result.



Moira222 said:


> Good luck Cynthia!! Looking forward to seeing more Aulani & how your Dec trip pans out!



I have a feeling I won't have a clue on Dec for some time...like as late as mid or end Sept.  I hope otherwise but...


----------



## eandesmom

Ok...this is my current draft plan, including backups.  I would really prefer to do WWOHP towards the end of the trip for crowd reasons.  However if the sister who is trying to get PG comes, they will not come for the full length of the trip (probably 30th-3rd or something like that) so we will have to move that earlier in the trip (probably the 2nd) and that will impact ADR's.  

Thoughts?

*Saturday, December 28	*
red eye (for 4 at least)	 	 	 	 

*Sunday, December 29 (BWV)	* 
Breakfast:  Kouzzina for 4, Grocery store shopping (snacks at villa), Dinner: Biergarten CP 

Monday, December 30 (BWV)	 	
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Ohana with fireworks after?

*Tuesday, December 31(BWV)	 * 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Rose & Crown	

*Wednesday, January 01(BWV) * 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Big River	 

*Thursday, January 02(BWV)* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: BoG, (Park Fare back up, with  BoG for lunch one day instead)	

*Friday, January 03(BWV)* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Trails End and check out Fort Decorations, Dinner: Villa for kids, date night at FF for Jeff and I.  Back up group ressie at PTC

*Saturday, January 04(THV)* 
WWOHP Day although this could movemost likely to the 2nd	
Breakfast: Three Broomsticks, Lunch: TBD: Villa, Dinner: Margaritaville with WCC Back up ressie

*Sunday, January 05, 2014 (THV)* 
Breakfast: Raglan Road, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Villa with PTC Backup ressie

*Monday, January 06, 2014 (THV)	* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Olivias	 

*Tuesday, January 07, 2014 (THV)* 
WDW, 6:25 fly home	
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Via Napoli	 	 

Booking Order
1.	BoG
2.	Ohana
3.	Rose and Crown
4.	then everything else 

I may (probably) need a back up plan for Ohana if we can't get it and need to figure out timing for fireworks viewing from there so input in that area is welcome.  Kona could be a backup and I guess Park Fare could as well?  I hope R&C won't be an issue but wonder if I need a backup there as well as many folks will have their window for NYE open before ours does.  Maybe I should change my booking order?? NYE first, 30th second and then the BoG?

For now Y&Y didn't make the cut as in many ways Ohana sort of fills that bill but I may revisit that.  Everyone would like it and it is nice to eat in each park, there are just never enough days!

Thoughts?  Input?


----------



## podsnel

I am missing you by 1 day. ONE DAY!!!!!   We are at BWV on 12/26 and BCV 12/27 (I know, crazy, right?) before the Fantasy. ARGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Nora03

Hi Cynthia
I didn't understand your "contact" allergy.  I thought you meant contact lens allergy.  This is a big issue for you to deal with.  Certainly not easy.  Good luck.

Love your view that you finally got.  You must have been sooo happy with it..  We love sitting on the balcony too.

I think your idea of booking 6 + 8 table reservations is a great idea.   You are so brave to plan a group vacation.  It is so difficult.  I did it once and will never do it again.  We were a group of 11 - ourselves, our daughters and their families, and we were paying for all the grandkids - airfare, park tickets, and paying for accommodation for all.  I had booked our airfare and bought the park tickets and paid $5,000 for a vacation rental home for two weeks, when our new SIL cancelled!  I was very sad, but got over it.  What else could I do?  We ended up with 7 people in a six bedroom house.  We had a great time in the end, but I vowed to never plan a group vacation again.

I'm sure you will have much better luck with your group and that the cousins will have a blast together. I certainly hope it all works out for you, much better than mine.  Planning is half the fun, isn't it?  I hope you get all the ADRs you want.  

Nora


----------



## afwdwfan

I would definitely prioritize BoG first.  If you can't get R&C for NYE when your window opens, I just don't feel like a minute or 2 is going to make the difference.   With BoG a few minutes almost certainly would. You might want to make R&C your second priority though. 

Your backup plans for Ohana look good.  You could also use WCC as a backup and take the boat over to the contemporary for the fireworks show if Ohana or Kona wouldn't work out.


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> I am missing you by 1 day. ONE DAY!!!!!   We are at BWV on 12/26 and BCV 12/27 (I know, crazy, right?) before the Fantasy. ARGHHHHH!!!!!



WAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't suppose you are going to swing by WDW after the cruise????



Nora03 said:


> Hi Cynthia
> I didn't understand your "contact" allergy.  I thought you meant contact lens allergy.  This is a big issue for you to deal with.  Certainly not easy.  Good luck.



I feel like a bit of an idiot.  I keep realizing more and more things that it impacts and that even the little exposure I can't avoid is really adding up and I need to be far more viglant than I've been. I will acclimate but it's an adjustment and I'm not quite there with the right tools or systems yet.



Nora03 said:


> Love your view that you finally got.  You must have been sooo happy with it..  We love sitting on the balcony too.



We were over the moon happy with it, spent at least 2 hours a day on it!



Nora03 said:


> I think your idea of booking 6 + 8 table reservations is a great idea.   You are so brave to plan a group vacation.  It is so difficult.  I did it once and will never do it again.  We were a group of 11 - ourselves, our daughters and their families, and we were paying for all the grandkids - airfare, park tickets, and paying for accommodation for all.  I had booked our airfare and bought the park tickets and paid $5,000 for a vacation rental home for two weeks, when our new SIL cancelled!  I was very sad, but got over it.  What else could I do?  We ended up with 7 people in a six bedroom house.  We had a great time in the end, but I vowed to never plan a group vacation again.



Oh how frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We've done the group thing 2 times with the larger group, 2001 in Dinseyland (a disaster for us thanks to my ex but was pretty good for everyone else.  2004 in WDW.  My folks paid for rental cars, houses (2) and tickets for everyone.  20 people!  It was  BLAST.  there have been smaller subsets that have done WDW or DLR since then and we've done a few girl only trips with my mom and sisters.  Upshot is we are pretty used to traveling together and that helps a TON.

If it turns out that my sister and her 2 boys can go but my brother or his ex can't...we will take the other nephew if they can buy his park ticket and plane ticket.  We will feed him.  Not as many adults as we'd like (Jeff in particular) to help with the kids but we would live.  Jeff will be bummed if my BIL or Brother do not go, but he is looking forward to hanging with my dad.



Nora03 said:


> I'm sure you will have much better luck with your group and that the cousins will have a blast together. I certainly hope it all works out for you, much better than mine.  Planning is half the fun, isn't it?  I hope you get all the ADRs you want.
> 
> Nora



Planning is half the fun though it's more fun when you feel more sure that the trip will actually happen.



afwdwfan said:


> I would definitely prioritize BoG first.  If you can't get R&C for NYE when your window opens, I just don't feel like a minute or 2 is going to make the difference.   With BoG a few minutes almost certainly would. You might want to make R&C your second priority though. .



That's a very good point!



afwdwfan said:


> Your backup plans for Ohana look good.  You could also use WCC as a backup and take the boat over to the contemporary for the fireworks show if Ohana or Kona wouldn't work out.



Also a good point!

I'm going to review my plan with the boys and Jeff on Sunday and see if they have any tweaks unless the group actually talks about it on Sat.


----------



## Flossbolna

What about the GF Cafe as a backup? I have often read good things about it, never was able to check it out myself though. It would get you to see the decorations at the GF and could be a backup if you don't want the CC guarantee for Park Fare.

This allergy sounds really bad!!! If you weren't halfway around the world from me and a much smaller size, I would offer to take some of those clothes.  I guess you need to get all natural materials now? I used to sometimes get stuff from a German mailorder catalogue that focussed on "organic clothing" and I once got underwear from then which I then did not like because without any lycra in it, it did not keep its form very well... I guess it would be very impractical to get something from them, but maybe you want to have a look: www.hessnatur.de


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> What about the GF Cafe as a backup? I have often read good things about it, never was able to check it out myself though. It would get you to see the decorations at the GF and could be a backup if you don't want the CC guarantee for Park Fare.



I've heard good things about it as well.  Decor wise I can't see the 5 teen boys appreciating it and the menu is similar but a bit more $$ to several already on the list.  Of course they are also less interested in checking out the decorations   but both E's and Jeff suggested PF and as it's only what, a 24 or 48 hour notice on the CC hold we will certainly know long before that.  In a way I kind of want it (even though I prefer the food at Ohana) as really, if 3 guys ask to eat with the stepsisters....should I really let that pass?  Probably not!



Flossbolna said:


> This allergy sounds really bad!!! If you weren't halfway around the world from me and a much smaller size, I would offer to take some of those clothes.  I guess you need to get all natural materials now? I used to sometimes get stuff from a German mailorder catalogue that focussed on "organic clothing" and I once got underwear from then which I then did not like because without any lycra in it, it did not keep its form very well... I guess it would be very impractical to get something from them, but maybe you want to have a look: www.hessnatur.de



Sports bras/tops, yoga pants/capris, running shorts or underwear without lycra, spandex, elastic,latex, neoprene or rubber..while it wouldn't keep any form and might look like something a grandma would wear...would be a godsend to me.  Sadly it doesn't look like that company sells in the US any more, I get a screen saying they've closed their US online shop.  Interestingly enough many of the "organic" clothing lines uses pleny of lycra or spandex...which are not remotely organic.  Nor is elastic or neoprene so unless they use rubber which still has a inorganic process to it to make it usable...much of that stuff isn't truly organic.  Sure, a tee shirt can be but general rule if it has anything stretchy in it...I'm allergic.  Even if I find sports tops that are fine...I still have to wear something underneath it as the reason they are fine is that they have no support built into them lol.

I have emailed more manufacturers in the past 2 weeks than..in my lifetime!  It's been crazy.  Underwear without something at the waist, or leg band that I'm allergic too...simply doesn't exist.  Same issue for bras.  Best I can do is go for a very low percentage (5 is as low as I've found) and try to focus on things that the bad element is "wrapped" in something I'm not allergic too.  And then just expect that my new normal is certain spots are always going to be irritated and itchy despite the various RX creams and medications I have for it because they don't get much of a break from exposure

I did find a couple of bras but really...drawstring or velcro closures?????  I just can't go there.  

It has been a fascinating exercise in customer service though, seeing what kind of responses I get and the level of detail provided.  Overall I have been very pleasantly surprised by the level of service and information, even if it is bad news.  One company even contacted their supplier of the raw fabric to confirm its compositon.  Impressive!

I have to admit I broke all the workout stuff into 2 piles, stuff I can let go now and stuff that I really shouldn't wear but am not quite ready to give away.  Literally all of my favorite workout tops are a problem and it's expensive to build a new stash that is less of an issue.  Lots of favorite PJ bottoms too 

If I were to really go hard core on it, I'd have to get rid of most of those cute sundresses (and all my swimsuits for that matter), many of which have more of the bad stuff in than I should be in contact.  But as those aren't something I wear everyday or on the same part of the skin  it is much less of an issue.  Even with all that waistbands on many things have lycra, cuffs, wristbands, necklines...is pervasive.  Unfortunately all the swimsuit wear in Hawaii, compounded by the rubber in snorkel gear was a pretty high level of exposure for a week and my skin is just now calming down.  The immediate reaction to the snorkel gear was a bit startling!  I will never be a scuba diver now that is for sure.  But in a way it forced the issue I guess and made me re-look at the spandex composition so I should be grateful but....

I'm not.   At the moment I'm cranky that I have no evening lounge wear as hours spent in yoga pants in the evenings are no longer a very good idea.    Trying some work around with layers using cotton cami's tucked in as barriers but..it's not ideal.  I need to replace them and have found some that are "better" but ugh, the $$.

I guess the only silver lining is that other that swimsuits for Hawaii...none of the items were new and many probably overdue for replacement.  Still...that pile I'm not ready to give up I'd rather just give to someone who would enjoy and use them, than just donating it somewhere even if it is used. I feel weird selling used stuff on ebay though so would just donate if first.

I have a feeling that.....

I will be allergic to the magic band.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> I know you do!  I think I'm just uber crabby about it as when I first found out about it I really thought I did all the research to understand what was ok and not.  I am supremely annoyed that lycra and spandex were not called out specifically given how prevalent the use is of it in clothing.  I thought they were ok and a good substitute.  I had to go to the fabric manufacturers site, via a latex allergy site to learn that nope, in fact, the chemicals I am allergic to are in fact in those items.  Try to find undergarments or workout wear or heck, jeans for that matter that don't include some lycra or spandex.  Doesn't exist. We won't talk about swimsuits.  Sigh.



UGH   What a pain.  I really just try to limit since many food items I cannot totally avoid.   Only advice I have is part with what you can,   get a few "allergy free" pieces to use to "detox" sort of and let your body calm down and drugs...      I have been told Pepcid works on skin issues and I use it when I can't take more Claritin or Benadryl since I have no side effects from it.  
Pepcid blocks the protein that causes the reaction.    





eandesmom said:


> This is a solo trip, right?  Heck we will probably have room at our table(s)



Probably not....


----------



## englishrose47

I didn't know Raglan had breakfast ????Not that Icould convince Carol to go for anything but dessert serving time !!!


----------



## natebenma

Well, I have made it through your arrival.  Your departure day went pretty smoothly, relatively speaking.  Aside from a broken toilet and lip gloss shortage.  But any pre-vacation day that does not involve herding cats is a win in my book!

The snack mix sounds really good- sesame, pineapple and macadamia nights.  Yum! Your meal lookeds like it hit the spot.  

Nice of the airline to get you in the tropical spirit by piping warm air into the cabin!

You had a nice, mellow, late evening arrival.  Yay for drinks and a romantic late night stroll around the resort.  

Can't wait to see things in the light of day!


----------



## Flossbolna

That's annoying that they don't even show you the German version of the website... I am thinking that here in Germany there must be truly organic stuff available. The green movement here has been really strong for a long time and there are people who do take this very serious. I will try to see what I can find out, maybe I can get a few paper catalogues to send to you! Of course for panties you kind of need something elastic to prevent them falling down... Maybe you need to get things custom made for you from material that you know is safe. But how expensive that would be!!!


----------



## TarzansKat

I agree in regard to BoG being top priority.  If you really want to eat there, try to book that first.  I'm still unsuccessful in securing that reservation for my October trip, and I tried the first day it was available to me.  I think I'll be eating lunch there. 

I totally get what you mean about valid reasons.  I've got some issues coming up with our October trip...mostly because DH and I are considering DVC...and it's turning into a bit of a logistical nightmare.  Here's hoping there's some  for both of us!


----------



## KatMark

Thankfully, I wasn't too far behind after being gone for almost two weeks. I love the updates, and I love the photo of you and Jeff in your tubes floating. You can just see how relaxed you are and enjoying the moment.

Can't wait to read more.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> UGH   What a pain.  I really just try to limit since many food items I cannot totally avoid.   Only advice I have is part with what you can,   get a few "allergy free" pieces to use to "detox" sort of and let your body calm down and drugs...      I have been told Pepcid works on skin issues and I use it when I can't take more Claritin or Benadryl since I have no side effects from it.
> Pepcid blocks the protein that causes the reaction.
> 
> Probably not....



Unfortunately it's pretty impossible to fully detox unless well....I become a nudist. Pepcid will not work as it is a contact allergy versus from something you ingest. Topical creams are it, I'm on a 2 week on/off steroid cream regimen with the alternating weeks on a different rx cream.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> I didn't know Raglan had breakfast ????Not that Icould convince Carol to go for anything but dessert serving time !!!



They have a new Sunday brunch 



natebenma said:


> Well, I have made it through your arrival.  Your departure day went pretty smoothly, relatively speaking.  Aside from a broken toilet and lip gloss shortage.  But any pre-vacation day that does not involve herding cats is a win in my book!
> 
> The snack mix sounds really good- sesame, pineapple and macadamia nights.  Yum! Your meal lookeds like it hit the spot.
> 
> Nice of the airline to get you in the tropical spirit by piping warm air into the cabin!
> 
> You had a nice, mellow, late evening arrival.  Yay for drinks and a romantic late night stroll around the resort.
> 
> Can't wait to see things in the light of day!



It was a very smooth departure day all things considered. Amazing how much easier things are when it is just the 2 adults huh!


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> That's annoying that they don't even show you the German version of the website... I am thinking that here in Germany there must be truly organic stuff available. The green movement here has been really strong for a long time and there are people who do take this very serious. I will try to see what I can find out, maybe I can get a few paper catalogues to send to you! Of course for panties you kind of need something elastic to prevent them falling down... Maybe you need to get things custom made for you from material that you know is safe. But how expensive that would be!!!



Yes, the whole falling down thing is kind of a problem! I could make my own but it doesn't solve that issue. LOL


----------



## Flossbolna

eandesmom said:


> Unfortunately it's pretty impossible to fully detox unless well....I become a nudist.



I tell you: Germany has all the answers for you!!! We do have nudist family vacation resorts in this country where you are required to be cloth-free even in the supermarket!


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> I agree in regard to BoG being top priority.  If you really want to eat there, try to book that first.  I'm still unsuccessful in securing that reservation for my October trip, and I tried the first day it was available to me.  I think I'll be eating lunch there.
> 
> I totally get what you mean about valid reasons.  I've got some issues coming up with our October trip...mostly because DH and I are considering DVC...and it's turning into a bit of a logistical nightmare.  Here's hoping there's some  for both of us!



Those are exciting reasons for possible complications!

BoG Lunch is a back up for sure and a probable outcome.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Thankfully, I wasn't too far behind after being gone for almost two weeks. I love the updates, and I love the photo of you and Jeff in your tubes floating. You can just see how relaxed you are and enjoying the moment.
> 
> Can't wait to read more.



Yes,  I am a bit behind on the updates, the last 2 weeks of school are ugly!  The river was SO relaxing and fun, we spent hours in it.


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> I tell you: Germany has all the answers for you!!! We do have nudist family vacation resorts in this country where you are required to be cloth-free even in the supermarket!



Yeah...I can go to Big Sur too!  Lol. Scar my children for life.

No thanks, I'd rather be itchy


----------



## TarzansKat

eandesmom said:


> Those are exciting reasons for possible complications!



They sure are.  I'll let you know if I join your ranks.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

First off, so sorry to hear your allergies are being such a PITA!    The thought of having to give up the bulk of your wardrobe is   Hope you find some good options!

Also can relate to how annoying it is when others don't realize that their indecision impedes the planning process!!    You are certainly making the best of it, however, and I agree the booking separate ADRs for parties of six and eight is a great solution with built in flexibility!!

I had good luck getting BOG for October so fingers crossed the same is true for you.  You may already be aware of this (I wasn't) but the new online system can't "comprehend" the 180+10 thing so you have to call the dining line.  I think I was on the phone for a good 40 minutes (mini rant - couldn't they at least make it a toll free call??) but I did get everything I wanted.

Your other ideas are great.  I've heard Trails End is a terrific value and with teen boys and their appetites it sounds like a winner.  And I've also heard the decorations at the campsites are amazing.

This won't be for the picky eaters but I believe the new Morrocco restaurant will be open late fall and is built right on the lagoon (i.e. fireworks viewing).  No idea when ADRs would be available or if they'll take ADRs.  Just something to keep in mind.

Also, in a pinch, there are also the restaurants at the Swolphin.  I love Blue Zoo and have heard great reports on Shula's and Il Mulino.  Think they tend to be less crowded and are used to larger convention groups so might be an option if you're strapped one night and looking for a walk-up...


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> They sure are.  I'll let you know if I join your ranks.



I saw your FB post 

how very very Grand!!!!!!!!!!!!



2xcited2sleep said:


> First off, so sorry to hear your allergies are being such a PITA!    The thought of having to give up the bulk of your wardrobe is   Hope you find some good options!



It's frustrating but it's better at the moment.  I was having a few very bad days.  Hopefully some of the changes (and things still on order lol) will help with the day to day minimzing so I can hang on to other things.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Also can relate to how annoying it is when others don't realize that their indecision impedes the planning process!!    You are certainly making the best of it, however, and I agree the booking separate ADRs for parties of six and eight is a great solution with built in flexibility!!



Well, I can't take credit for the idea but I do think it's perfect!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I had good luck getting BOG for October so fingers crossed the same is true for you.  You may already be aware of this (I wasn't) but the new online system can't "comprehend" the 180+10 thing so you have to call the dining line.  I think I was on the phone for a good 40 minutes (mini rant - couldn't they at least make it a toll free call??) but I did get everything I wanted.



It seems the 180+10 hasn't worked for DVC for a long time so I kind of figured I had to call anyway.


2xcited2sleep said:


> Your other ideas are great.  I've heard Trails End is a terrific value and with teen boys and their appetites it sounds like a winner.  And I've also heard the decorations at the campsites are amazing.



I really want to fit this in.  Although I did just realize that if we go for lunch...lights won't be on so not really the same.




2xcited2sleep said:


> This won't be for the picky eaters but I believe the new Morrocco restaurant will be open late fall and is built right on the lagoon (i.e. fireworks viewing).  No idea when ADRs would be available or if they'll take ADRs.  Just something to keep in mind.



Oooh!  I would LOVE that.  I'd forgotten about that.

Screw the picky eaters.  LOL!  My gang would love it.

the rest can eat hummus





2xcited2sleep said:


> Also, in a pinch, there are also the restaurants at the Swolphin.  I love Blue Zoo and have heard great reports on Shula's and Il Mulino.  Think they tend to be less crowded and are used to larger convention groups so might be an option if you're strapped one night and looking for a walk-up...



Those might be a bit on the higher end for a kids trip but I do agree there are some good options over there and am definitely going to keep it in mind.  I've reviewed my ideas with the kids and Jeff and we've made a few tweaks.  Cracks me up how definite some of their opinions are!


----------



## eandesmom

Slightly updated version after chatting with the kids and Jeff, my main struggles are trying to fit in both PTC and WCC without giving up other things and still somehow see the decorations at the Fort.  I did just realize that the current plan would have us seeing them on the 3rdnot sure if they are still thereand during the day so thats not ideal.  And our DHS potential dinner is also 1/3not sure how late Osborn lights are up so may been to move things around.  Ideas welcome!  Not enough nights for everywhere we want to go and I"m not a fan of more than 1 sit down per day, most days anyway.  

10 days till I can call

*Saturday, December 28	*
red eye	 	 	 	 
*
Sunday, December 29 (BWV)	* 
Breakfast:  Kouzzina or Captians Grille for 4, Grocery store shopping (snacks at villa), Dinner: Biergarten CP 

*Monday, December 30 (BWV)	* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Ohana with fireworks after? (back up WCC)

*Tuesday, December 31(BWV)* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Rose & Crown	(La Hacienda backup)

*Wednesday, January 01(BWV) * 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa or Beaches and Cream, Dinner: Big River or Beaches and Cream or Villa.	 

*Thursday, January 02 (BWV)	* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: BoG, (WCC or PTC back up and then possibly BoG for lunch one day instead).	

*Friday, January 03(BWV)* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Trails End and check out Fort Decorations, Dinner: PTC OR
Villa for kids, date night at FF for Jeff and I, OR and adult only dinner at FF, kids in villa?

*Saturday, January 04(THV) *
WWOHP Day although this could movemost likely to the 2nd	
Breakfast: Three Broomsticks, Lunch: TBD: Villa, Dinner: Margaritaville with WCC Back up ressie

*Sunday, January 05, 2014 (THV)* 
Breakfast: Raglan Road, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Villa (possibly PTC or WCC Backup ressie)

*Monday, January 06, 2014 (THV)* 
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Villa, Dinner: Olivias	 

*Tuesday, January 07, 2014 (THV)	*
WDW, 6:25 fly home	
Breakfast: Villa, Lunch: Via Napoli	 	 
* 
Booking Order*
1.	BoG
2.	Rose and Crown
3.	Ohana
4.	Then everything else


----------



## eandesmom

The clock and sun exposure starting to tell us we needed to hit the grocery store we swung by bell services and grabbed our bags.  Im all for people delivering stuff but really it was on the way and fundamentally we are cheap.  Plus no reason we couldn't wheel them ourselves!  We dropped them in the room and headed off to the store.  Aulani itself is in its own little resort area called Ko Olina.  There are 3 main resorts/timeshare on the 4 lagoons, plus a golf course.  Small shopping center (strip mall type) across the street from Aulani and some recreation nearby as well.  Other than that, thats it within walking distance.  However Kapolei is nearby, only 1 exit away so about 10 minutes.  There youll find pretty much anything you need and would find at home.  Our first stop was Safeway.  We were hoping to get everything on our list there, it is our main grocery store at home these days.  It didn't used to be but with their offering discount points on gas (and 2-4x the points on gift card purchases) I've migrated most of our shopping there.  So not only were we familiar with the store, which is always nice, Id be getting gas points.

For the most part, we did quite well but we had our hearts set on grilling fish one night and the selection was pathetic.  We have better fish at home.  No joke.  So, Safeway complete we headed to Costco.  Originally wed thought to avoid it as its just generally too big for 2 people but I had heard that they had a nice selection of pre-made local items and wanted to check it out.  Plus Jeff really wanted trail mix for our hikes and the "ahola" mix Id picked up at ABC did nothing for him&the man needed M&Ms in his.  Our plan was for 2 dinners and nothing had grabbed us at Safeway for the 2nd night.  At Costco we found the treasure trove of pre-made Hawaiian items for dinner entrees and decided to try one out.  We also found a better selection of fish but sadly not what we had been hoping for either.  What we'd been hoping for was something we couldn't get at home, like Ono, Swordfish, Moonfish or Monchong.  Nope, but at least they had Ahi and Mahi Mahi.  We picked up some of the latter, Jeff's trail mix and then some berries.  With that we headed home!  At Aulani, parking is free for DVC members.  It is not for resort guests (though I think it is if you are staying on points but not a member yourself).  They have very large signs telling you that the entry to the garage is NOT a passage way to the resort and instead want you to go up a floor through a passageway.  We were almost always able to get a spot right next to that entry gate.  Did we walk up a floor?  Nope.  Rule breakers.  We were quite the sight to see with our bags, between the 2 of us we could barely carry them all and it must have looked like we were going to be cooking a lot!  But...fundamentally we are cheap and having bell services wheel our groceries up that we could easily carry (though 2 trips might have been wiser) just seemed silly at the time.

We unpacked our items both grocery and luggage and got ready to check out our sunset.  What would it be like?  I decided to enjoy it with these treats





YAY for shatterproof wine glasses that easily survived the flight.

And the view as our light changed





I wanted to check out the expansion construction, they were done for the day



 

A close up of the slide entry





Kids play area, the Menehune Bridge





Makahiki looked pretty busy though most seemed to opt to sit inside which I don't understand unless it's raining!





This is the main entry to the lazy river and where you grab your tubes.  To the left of the picture is the stairs you take up to the slide entry.

Here is where you come out!





The beach activity had quieted down, I played with my settings









Uh oh





The sun was setting





Right behind the darn JW Marriott!

Bummer.

With the clouds thats about all I got that night for "sunset".  Jeff things that depending on the time of the year and position of the sun it is possible/probable that our room location could get a nice sunset view.  It is also possible/probable that the ocean view rooms on the island facing side of the Waianae building may get sunset.  Still, we were thrilled with our view and would pick that exact location again (though would like a little higher just to see if that helped with the sunset&we dont think so).

As we finished our first Lama pa'ipa'i on the Lanai (which yes, is "cocktails on the balcony")..Jeff having the cocktail and I my wine, Jeff had one pressing question.  It was now 7:30

Can we go swimming?

And not grill?

Sure!  Why not.

So we did.  We headed down to the valley and got new towels, and decided to have our first ride on the tube slide and using the double tubes.  Its funny, it doesn't look that fast or really even big enough for the double tubes but I assure you it is on both counts. I promptly fell out of the tube upon river entry.  So Much Fun!  We then floated around, having more lazy river zen time.  At dusk, with all the twinkling lights...with live Hawaiian music played at Oleo as we floated by, it was truly truly magical.  Really good stuff.  The stuff commercials are made of.  Sadly, it was 8 and the river was closed, we had to move on.

We needed showers!  And realized...we had missed a few spots on the sunscreen.  Oops!  Slightly crispy.  Oh well.  I got busy making dinner.  Which wasn't really making anything, just reheating and washing the dishes I'd packed first.





What Hawaiian specialty had we decided to try?  This



 





We had no clue what it would taste like but anything with sweet potatoes is usually worth a try in my book!





Hmmn....interesting

To go with it we had Hawaiian sweet bread




And some pasta salad.

Heating these up were interesting, there was a LOT of Taro around them and that Taro was wrapped by the Ti leaves so it was hard to tell if it was fully heated or not.





It's a mystery!





Unwrap the outer layer and it looks like...a ball of spinach









Cut into it and this is what you find





It was...interesting.  The pork was actually quite good, just not enough of it in proportion to the Taro.  Same thing with the sweet potato.  You could definitely taste the butterfish which they use to preserve the meat.  I liked that, Jeff not so much.  I also liked the Taro but I love cooked spinach.  Jeff not so much.  If it would have had a lot more meat and potatoes and less Taro, I think we both would have liked it much more.  

The Hawaiian sweet bread and Mediterranean pasta salad though&yum!
I'd try something like this again but maybe go for just the "normal" Kalua pork instead.

Dinner complete we retired to the lanai to enjoy our drinks, the sound of the surf, the view of the lazy river and the live music drifting up.  As wed been up since 6 we were ready to hit the hay and hit it pretty hard, probably around 11.  Sometime in the middle of the night we woke up and the room was quite warm!  The previous night in the other room wed had the ceiling fan on.  This room, we didn't see the fan.  A few hours later we woke again and realized DOH, different room layout and the fan was more towards the living space and not directly over the bed.  Fan on, we drifted back to sleep in comfort.

Up next, Freshwater Heaven


----------



## Pinkocto

Slide and lazy river at night, how heavenly!!! 

I too would have carried all the stuff up, I just don't like to tip when it's something I can easily do. 

Sounds like your shopping adventure was successful. Glad that item only had two portions so you didn't have to decide whether or not to eat it again.


I am feeling like such a doofus but what are WCC and PTC?


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update!  I like that you chose regional selections at Costco. What a great idea. 

Bummer on the Marriott/sunset view but it was still quite lovely.

Is PTC, 50's? That's the only thing I can come up with.  We loves loves loves 50's and will it definitely be one of our rare do-agains. Admittedly our server made it amazing but we thought the food was good too and they have some thing for every taste and size of appetite.

Nice wine and trail mix combo. A protein with the carby wine. That's where I make the mistake. I go for some sort of pita chip with hummus, both carbs.  I'm trying trail mix next time I imbibe. 

I would always choose to sit outside too, weather permitting. In fact, I'm on the deck right now soaking in a little sun before I have to go to a wedding reception tonight.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Oh my gosh, your picture of the evening light looks like a postcard or an ad for the resort! Just beautiful!
What a lovely relaxing evening - I too would always opt for sitting outside unless it's super windy or raining.

Your dinner - yeah, interesting is the word!  I think we would have preferred kalhua pork too.

WCC = Whispering Canyon Cafe at Wilderness Lodge
PTC = 50's Prime Time Cafe at DHS

Oh - yeah, your dining options look good!  I agree, better check as to when the Osborne lights are done and try to go to Fort Wilderness in the evening.  Do they have Trails End buffet for dinner or just lunch?


----------



## Pinkocto

Mndisneygirl said:


> WCC = Whispering Canyon Cafe at Wilderness Lodge
> PTC = 50's Prime Time Cafe at DHS



Thank you!  I was at a complete loss and figured I might as well just ask.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I don't think I could get past the looks of the stuff wrapped in leaves to even taste it! Glad the wine glasses made it through, now you could enjoy fine dining in style!

We don't like tipping for things we can do ourselves, cheap is also a factor!


----------



## tinacaplan

First of all, so sorry to hear about your allergy.  Total PITA!  I generally enjoy the benefits of spandex, but I can see how it would be really tough to find clothes without it.

What an incredible evening you had.  It really does sound like heaven.  The taro thing looks...interesting.  I don't even know what butterfish is.  But I do love sweet potatoes!   

Your plans for December look great.  We did lunch at BoG back in December and it was cool.  The food was good and we definitely got to take in the atmosphere, which is really the point anyway, right?


----------



## emmysmommy

Cynthia your evening trip down the lazy river and the sunset photos... that just screams vacation! 

Since I'm getting caught up.... several highlights that stuck out. 

"Vacation brain"  I may have to borrow that phrase since I am well acquainted with what that feels like. 

The view from your second room is so very perfect.  Your planning and research to know what to request certainly paid off!  

What's up with rx sunglasses not having the lenses inserted? But on the other hand, what awesome service from the CM. 

I completely understand about the family trip madness and need to book ADRs.
I was going to suggest Big River Grille but you are ahead of me on that one.  I'm glad to hear that Raglan Road has a Sunday brunch option.  Or is it other days they offer breakfast as well?  Captain's Grille is always a nice back up in case it is ever needed for any meals.  I guess I should keep in mind you are talking about up to 14 people so definitely advance planning is necessary.

And finally, I'm so sorry for the frustration with your contact allergy.  I have never given thought to the fact that much of the construction of necessary undergarments are made with the offending fabric.  Yikes!  I completely understand the fact that trying to rebuild a wardrobe to eliminate these items is not only difficult but costly.   Hang in there and I hope that you find a solution quickly that brings relief.


----------



## DisMomAmy

All caught up!  I totally understand the end of year crunch & craziness!  The boys finished school on Thursday & I finally feel like I can breathe!  We didn't have any graduations to deal with but plenty of field trips, concerts & sporting events.  

I'm am really enjoying reading about Aulani!  It sounds so relaxing.  Sorry you didn't get to see the sunset from your villa but the view is fantastic!  

Sorry about the difficulties in planning the NYE trip.  I cannot even imagine planning for so many groups.  I think your idea of ADRs for 6 & 8 is a good one.  Best of luck with Be Our Guest.  We got lucky and didn't have any trouble getting ADRs there for our trip last April.  I actually had three at one point until we narrowed down our itinerary & canceled the two extras.  Hopefully I made someone very happy.  I'm hoping someone will make me happy & cancel an ADR that I can snag for my October trip.  So far I'm having no luck on that one.  I'm determined to get back there in February on the next family trip.  We all loved it so much!


----------



## englishrose47

All caught up that pork stuff would have been a NO for me, I am not very adventurous and that would have been scarey to meThe ressies sound good , now to see if you can get them!!!


----------



## bstarprincess37

Just found your TR which I am thoroughly enjoying! You have officially inspired me to book Aulani for our 5th anniversary.


----------



## TarzansKat

It's so funny, because I think of Hawaii is this mystical, beautiful, tropical island, so when you say...

we went to Safeway and then Costco...

I can't help but laugh at myself for not realizing of course they have those things there! 

Silly Kat, right?  Anyway!

What BEAUTIFUL photos!  You had a gorgeous view, even if your sunset was blocked.

And it sounds like such a relaxing evening, trying to some new food, a drink on the lanai...speaking of which, and I think you already mentioned but I forgot, where are the shatterproof wine glasses from?


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Slide and lazy river at night, how heavenly!!!



It was!!!



Pinkocto said:


> I too would have carried all the stuff up, I just don't like to tip when it's something I can easily do.



The only time we have stuff delivered is really if we have to, like if groceries were ordered and left with Bell Services.



Pinkocto said:


> Sounds like your shopping adventure was successful. Glad that item only had two portions so you didn't have to decide whether or not to eat it again.



Well it had 4 portions total but yes, we didn't feel guilty about not eating the rest



Pinkocto said:


> I am feeling like such a doofus but what are WCC and PTC?



Whispering Canyon Cafe and Prime Time Cafe.  Sorry about that!



rentayenta said:


> Nice update!  I like that you chose regional selections at Costco. What a great idea.
> 
> Bummer on the Marriott/sunset view but it was still quite lovely.



I had heard they had a nice selection at Costco from one of the threads I read and there were some very cool options for sure



rentayenta said:


> Is PTC, 50's? That's the only thing I can come up with.  We loves loves loves 50's and will it definitely be one of our rare do-agains. Admittedly our server made it amazing but we thought the food was good too and they have some thing for every taste and size of appetite.



We've been once and the kids loved it.  I am having a hard time fitting it all in though, that's the tough part!  It is very high on their list.



rentayenta said:


> Nice wine and trail mix combo. A protein with the carby wine. That's where I make the mistake. I go for some sort of pita chip with hummus, both carbs.  I'm trying trail mix next time I imbibe.



Mnnn, pita and hummus.  Yum!



rentayenta said:


> I would always choose to sit outside too, weather permitting. In fact, I'm on the deck right now soaking in a little sun before I have to go to a wedding reception tonight.



Perfect!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh my gosh, your picture of the evening light looks like a postcard or an ad for the resort! Just beautiful!
> What a lovely relaxing evening - I too would always opt for sitting outside unless it's super windy or raining.



it was lovely, I can't say enough about it



Mndisneygirl said:


> Your dinner - yeah, interesting is the word!  I think we would have preferred kalhua pork too.



It was good but we felt a bit robbed on the meat and potatoes to be sure.  Way too much Taro



Mndisneygirl said:


> WCC = Whispering Canyon Cafe at Wilderness Lodge
> PTC = 50's Prime Time Cafe at DHS
> 
> Oh - yeah, your dining options look good!  I agree, better check as to when the Osborne lights are done and try to go to Fort Wilderness in the evening.  Do they have Trails End buffet for dinner or just lunch?



TE has a buffet breakfast and dinner and then a alacarte lunch.  I'd like to visit in the evening though as the decorations will be better so we may have to play that by ear....I did look at the sleigh rides but 60 bucks a person?????  no thanks.  



Pinkocto said:


> Thank you!  I was at a complete loss and figured I might as well just ask.







Wicket's Mom said:


> I don't think I could get past the looks of the stuff wrapped in leaves to even taste it! Glad the wine glasses made it through, now you could enjoy fine dining in style!
> 
> We don't like tipping for things we can do ourselves, cheap is also a factor!



If you like cooked spinach, you'd like the taro.  The leaves didn't bother me at all, not really any different than a tamale being wrapped in a corn husk for heating.  I am glad we tried it.


----------



## merbobear

My thoughts on the ADR issue - book what you like. yes, keep in mind the fussy eaters and what they might not like, but also remember that buffets have something for everyone (you mentioned Boma possibly being too exotic - they have a standard kids section, and fussy eaters should be able to find something there!).  

I planned a trip for 6 (me, dh, dd5, mil, mom & a friend of ours) and I started by asking some opinions... "Would you be interested in German food?" etc and asked people to look at some menus on all ears that I had linked them to.  Of course, I didn't get much response (except from my mom, naturally!) and so I just decided where we would eat on my own.  For the most part, everyone was happy.  MIL hated Boma (she's crazy, though) but everyone else loved it.  You can't please everyone, but most menus at Disney are varied enough that you can please most!


----------



## rentayenta

Have you been to WCC before? Its the ketchup place right? And the milkshakes come in mason jars? Looks like a fun place for a big group. I may have to add it to our next trip list.


----------



## franandaj

OK, like I said on Jenny's TR, I have been lurking and following, but wanted to post from the computer.  I'm actually at the computer, but it's late and I'm exhausted, so I'll be brief.  

The whole Lazy River second chance sounded great.  The pre made thing from Costco, I would have been kind of   about.  I'm not a big sweet potato fan and would have liked more meat than Taro, although I like spinach a lot too.  

I hope the Mahi Mahi works out better for you, that's one of my favorites.  We tend to go for more standard comfort foods in the "in room" meals and use our dining out for the adventuresome choices.  I guess it's just the being away from home, we would rather have something familiar if I'm cooking to bring us back home instead of venturing out further.  

But hey!  To each his own, glad you had plenty of cocktails to make it all good!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Cynthia!  What a perfectly heavenly end to a heavenly day!  I'm glad you got at least half a sunset.  
Sorry to hear about your Latex troubles.  I am sensitive to latex and nylon, too - it can be quite uncomfortable at times.  But so far I'm still able to do cottons with spandex if the percentage is small enough.  I didn't think about it increasing with time.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Your ADRs for the New Year's trip look really good, and it appears you have quite a trip planned.   I'm not sure about FW, but every time I have been there for a NY trip where NYD falls in the middle of the week, the resorts and parks have kept the decorations up until the weekend after New Years Day, so hopefully that won't change for you.

Enjoyed your latest update!  The actual sunset may have been blocked, but you still can't beat the view of the beach and the ocean at sunset.  And of course more pool and water slides in the evening is a great way to end the day! 

I'm not so sure about that pork dish. I am not a fan of poi, but hopefully the taro leaves taste a lot better themselves.  If it is like spinach then I probably would like that part, but they can keep the root!   I agree on the sweet potato in any dish can't be a bad thing!!! 

Myers Dark Rum, and Captain Morgan on the counter.  I would definitely get into the Lama pa'ipa'i on the Lanai!   And again, lots of great resort pics to enjoy!!!


----------



## eandesmom

tinacaplan said:


> First of all, so sorry to hear about your allergy.  Total PITA!  I generally enjoy the benefits of spandex, but I can see how it would be really tough to find clothes without it.



Odd huh, the stuff we take for granted.  Spandex, who knew!



tinacaplan said:


> What an incredible evening you had.  It really does sound like heaven.  The taro thing looks...interesting.  I don't even know what butterfish is.  But I do love sweet potatoes!



It was good, not anything I'd rush to get again but glad we tried.



tinacaplan said:


> Your plans for December look great.  We did lunch at BoG back in December and it was cool.  The food was good and we definitely got to take in the atmosphere, which is really the point anyway, right?



In some ways I think lunch would be far better for this group with the picky kids.  But the boys REALLY want me to try for dinner, so we will see.  They are very adamant about it.  Lunch is the back up plan.



emmysmommy said:


> Cynthia your evening trip down the lazy river and the sunset photos... that just screams vacation!



I'm telling you Brenda, there is nothing like that lazy river to get you in vacation mode quickly!



emmysmommy said:


> Since I'm getting caught up.... several highlights that stuck out.
> 
> "Vacation brain"  I may have to borrow that phrase since I am well acquainted with what that feels like.



It's a good, and a bad thing. Mostly good though!



emmysmommy said:


> The view from your second room is so very perfect.  Your planning and research to know what to request certainly paid off!



We couldn't have been happier with our room.



emmysmommy said:


> What's up with rx sunglasses not having the lenses inserted? But on the other hand, what awesome service from the CM.



I've never tried to order them online like that.  I have a cheapo pair that I did online (which speaking of, I've no idea what happened to them) but I wasn't thrilled with the quality.  I have 2 pairs of RX that I use now with progressives in them, the other non progressive ones are sadly unused, but I've always had them made at the eye doctors so have never even had to consider putting in the lenses.  These were very nice RayBans and it made me nervous that we'd break them putting them in!



emmysmommy said:


> I completely understand about the family trip madness and need to book ADRs.
> I was going to suggest Big River Grille but you are ahead of me on that one.  I'm glad to hear that Raglan Road has a Sunday brunch option.  Or is it other days they offer breakfast as well?  Captain's Grille is always a nice back up in case it is ever needed for any meals.  I guess I should keep in mind you are talking about up to 14 people so definitely advance planning is necessary.



I think Raglan is only Sunday Brunch but I need to check, it's a newer option.

Theoretically it could be as many as 16.  I don't think that will happen, right now we are up to 8 for sure, 4 more probable/possible and the rest a total crap shoot.  I am hoping if I made them for 14 and we show up with 16 it will be ok.  I'm debating between Captains Grille and Kouzzina for the arrival day breakfast.  I don't know anyone else's dates yet either but they won't match ours exactly, that much I know.



emmysmommy said:


> And finally, I'm so sorry for the frustration with your contact allergy.  I have never given thought to the fact that much of the construction of necessary undergarments are made with the offending fabric.  Yikes!  I completely understand the fact that trying to rebuild a wardrobe to eliminate these items is not only difficult but costly.   Hang in there and I hope that you find a solution quickly that brings relief.



Who would have though it?  Not me that's for sure.  It is definitely a "new" kind of label reading for me 



DisMomAmy said:


> All caught up!  I totally understand the end of year crunch & craziness!  The boys finished school on Thursday & I finally feel like I can breathe!  We didn't have any graduations to deal with but plenty of field trips, concerts & sporting events.




Yes, today is the boys first day of summer break!  I of course am off to work but yesterday was the first day I felt I could breathe.



DisMomAmy said:


> I'm am really enjoying reading about Aulani!  It sounds so relaxing.  Sorry you didn't get to see the sunset from your villa but the view is fantastic!



We missed the sunset but the view more than made up for it.  We considered walking around in front ot the JW one night to see what we could see but...enjoyed our own lanai to much to bother!



DisMomAmy said:


> Sorry about the difficulties in planning the NYE trip.  I cannot even imagine planning for so many groups.  I think your idea of ADRs for 6 & 8 is a good one.  Best of luck with Be Our Guest.  We got lucky and didn't have any trouble getting ADRs there for our trip last April.  I actually had three at one point until we narrowed down our itinerary & canceled the two extras.  Hopefully I made someone very happy.  I'm hoping someone will make me happy & cancel an ADR that I can snag for my October trip.  So far I'm having no luck on that one.  I'm determined to get back there in February on the next family trip.  We all loved it so much!



I think it will be very hard for me to get it but we will see.  I honestly think, much as I want to go there for dinner as well, that lunch is probably a better fit for our gang.  The boys are dying to go there for dinner so I've promised to try.  I've just got 2-3 more restaurants we want to go to, then we can fit in!



englishrose47 said:


> All caught up that pork stuff would have been a NO for me, I am not very adventurous and that would have been scarey to meThe ressies sound good , now to see if you can get them!!!



It sounds more adventurous than it was but I am sure that dish was not for everyone.  It wasn't bad, just not nearly enough meat and potatoes!



bstarprincess37 said:


> Just found your TR which I am thoroughly enjoying! You have officially inspired me to book Aulani for our 5th anniversary.



Aloha and   Aulani is a wonderful wonderful place, I can't say enough and I can't wait to go back!


----------



## wiigirl

Just caught up.


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> It's so funny, because I think of Hawaii is this mystical, beautiful, tropical island, so when you say...
> 
> we went to Safeway and then Costco...
> 
> I can't help but laugh at myself for not realizing of course they have those things there!



It does kind of wreck the vacation vibe for a moment doesn't it?  It would have been different it I'd have said we went a farmers market, or a famous fish market....





TarzansKat said:


> Silly Kat, right?  Anyway!
> 
> What BEAUTIFUL photos!  You had a gorgeous view, even if your sunset was blocked.
> 
> And it sounds like such a relaxing evening, trying to some new food, a drink on the lanai...speaking of which, and I think you already mentioned but I forgot, where are the shatterproof wine glasses from?



The shatterproof wine glasses were from Bed Bath and Beyond, love them!

I adored our view, the room, the resort, the everything...need to go back!!!



merbobear said:


> My thoughts on the ADR issue - book what you like. yes, keep in mind the fussy eaters and what they might not like, but also remember that buffets have something for everyone (you mentioned Boma possibly being too exotic - they have a standard kids section, and fussy eaters should be able to find something there!).



And there is where I get fussy.  I am not a fan of buffets.  At all.  I will do them and breakfast is generally better than dinner but they really aren't my thing.  I'd skip Biergarten personally but the kids really want it.



merbobear said:


> I planned a trip for 6 (me, dh, dd5, mil, mom & a friend of ours) and I started by asking some opinions... "Would you be interested in German food?" etc and asked people to look at some menus on all ears that I had linked them to.  Of course, I didn't get much response (except from my mom, naturally!) and so I just decided where we would eat on my own.  For the most part, everyone was happy.  MIL hated Boma (she's crazy, though) but everyone else loved it.  You can't please everyone, but most menus at Disney are varied enough that you can please most!



They will all be fine, I'm not overly worried about it.  My one nephew will eat mac and cheese off the kids menu and everyone else will be good.  The bigger challenges is that there are more places I want to go, then we have nights and 2 sit downs a day is just too much



rentayenta said:


> Have you been to WCC before? Its the ketchup place right? And the milkshakes come in mason jars? Looks like a fun place for a big group. I may have to add it to our next trip list.



Yep, the ketchup place!  We've been for breakfast but not for dinner and I think it would be a hoot with the kids.  I really want a date night or an adult only dinner but I'm torn as I really want to fit this in, and PTC and we want at least one dinner in the villa...



franandaj said:


> OK, like I said on Jenny's TR, I have been lurking and following, but wanted to post from the computer.  I'm actually at the computer, but it's late and I'm exhausted, so I'll be brief.
> 
> The whole Lazy River second chance sounded great.  The pre made thing from Costco, I would have been kind of   about.  I'm not a big sweet potato fan and would have liked more meat than Taro, although I like spinach a lot too.



The lazy river was magical!  Dinner was ok, just far too much taro in relation to the meat and potatoes.  We felt robbed on the meat and potatoes for sure!



franandaj said:


> I hope the Mahi Mahi works out better for you, that's one of my favorites.  We tend to go for more standard comfort foods in the "in room" meals and use our dining out for the adventuresome choices.  I guess it's just the being away from home, we would rather have something familiar if I'm cooking to bring us back home instead of venturing out further.
> 
> But hey!  To each his own, glad you had plenty of cocktails to make it all good!



We make Mahi all the time so for us, it is comfort food.  On the road we usually end up with Salmon even though we would always prefer a good local fish if can find it.  Next time I will make an effort to get to an actual fish market.  For the NYE trip dinner in the villa though, with that many people...it'll be taco bar! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Cynthia!  What a perfectly heavenly end to a heavenly day!  I'm glad you got at least half a sunset.
> Sorry to hear about your Latex troubles.  I am sensitive to latex and nylon, too - it can be quite uncomfortable at times.  But so far I'm still able to do cottons with spandex if the percentage is small enough.  I didn't think about it increasing with time.



That sounds like a different allergy.  I don't have issues with nylon.  My actually allergy is to mercapto mix.   A latex allergy does not mean you are allergic to spandex, you may be fine!

The reaction increases with time (as in I didn't used to have one at all and reached some kind of overall tipping point) but only in the areas being exposed and all depending on how much exposure
there is. 

It was a lovely half a sunset!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Your ADRs for the New Year's trip look really good, and it appears you have quite a trip planned.   I'm not sure about FW, but every time I have been there for a NY trip where NYD falls in the middle of the week, the resorts and parks have kept the decorations up until the weekend after New Years Day, so hopefully that won't change for you.



I think we will be ok on decorations being up, I'd expect them to start coming down maybe on the Monday.  I'd like to see the Fort at night but I'm not sure how to fit it in around a meal so will book the lunch and if it works to swing by one night great, if not the lunch would be fun.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Enjoyed your latest update!  The actual sunset may have been blocked, but you still can't beat the view of the beach and the ocean at sunset.  And of course more pool and water slides in the evening is a great way to end the day!



It was a gorgeous evening!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I'm not so sure about that pork dish. I am not a fan of poi, but hopefully the taro leaves taste a lot better themselves.  If it is like spinach then I probably would like that part, but they can keep the root!   I agree on the sweet potato in any dish can't be a bad thing!!!
> 
> It was just the leaves, sauteed so very similar to spinach...or swiss chard...it's a bit more bitter than spinach.  I am glad we tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyFan1515 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myers Dark Rum, and Captain Morgan on the counter.  I would definitely get into the Lama pa'ipa'i on the Lanai!   And again, lots of great resort pics to enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff was enjoying his Lama pa'ipa'i that's for sure!
Click to expand...


----------



## afwdwfan

It looks like your ADR pre planning is coming along nicely.  It is too bad that your trip to Fort Wilderness will be during the daytime, but I'm sure there will still be plenty to see.



eandesmom said:


> Im all for people delivering stuff but really it was on the way and fundamentally we are cheap.  Plus no reason we couldn't wheel them ourselves!


I'm pretty much the same way.  The only time I ever had bell services deliver our things was at Wilderness Lodge.  We just had too much crap with us and it was worth it to pay someone with a cart. 



eandesmom said:


> So not only were we familiar with the store, which is always nice, Id be getting gas points.


Hey, if you have to pay Hawaii prices...  



eandesmom said:


> For the most part, we did quite well but we had our hearts set on grilling fish one night and the selection was pathetic.  We have better fish at home.  No joke.


Well, just think how long it takes to get there from the west coast. 



eandesmom said:


> The sun was setting
> 
> 
> Right behind the darn JW Marriott!
> 
> Bummer.




The view looks incredible, despite that eyesore blocking the sun. 



eandesmom said:


> As we finished our first Lama pa'ipa'i on the Lanai (which yes, is "cocktails on the balcony")


I still don't think I could say it if I wanted to though. 



eandesmom said:


> At dusk, with all the twinkling lights...with live Hawaiian music played at Oleo as we floated by, it was truly truly magical.  Really good stuff.  The stuff commercials are made of.  Sadly, it was 8 and the river was closed, we had to move on.


I think it would be amazing to just float around the river after dark, just taking in the sights and the sounds.  It's just too bad that they close it down so early.  



eandesmom said:


> If it would have had a lot more meat and potatoes and less Taro, I think we both would have liked it much more.


More meat and potatoes is always a winner in my book.


----------



## yolie912

Great trip report! Can you please share the email to make our room requests? Also is the microwave the only way to heat up stuff? 
Thanks!!


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> It looks like your ADR pre planning is coming along nicely.  It is too bad that your trip to Fort Wilderness will be during the daytime, but I'm sure there will still be plenty to see.



I know, I really would like to go there in the evening.  I am just going to leave it open, maybe one night after dinner we will want to just pop over there and check it out and then we will skip the lunch.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm pretty much the same way.  The only time I ever had bell services deliver our things was at Wilderness Lodge.  We just had too much crap with us and it was worth it to pay someone with a cart.



When we do split stays we are kind of stuck so we do it then but otherwise try to avoid it.  At OKW though, you really can't without a car and I'd imagine SSR is the same.  It does depend.  If I was at a Mod...as spread out as they can be...I think I'd be paying for it to be delivered.  



afwdwfan said:


> Hey, if you have to pay Hawaii prices...
> 
> 
> Well, just think how long it takes to get there from the west coast.



We didn't find the prices to be all that different than home.  I just found it funny that the fish we really wanted...I couldn't get there but then saw it at home the next week.



afwdwfan said:


> The view looks incredible, despite that eyesore blocking the sun.
> 
> I think it would be amazing to just float around the river after dark, just taking in the sights and the sounds.  It's just too bad that they close it down so early.



I agree, 8pm seemed early to us too.  It really only gives you about 30 minutes at that dusk/twilight time to enjoy it.  We'd have used it more at night if it was open later.  You could still go in the pool and hot tubs but...


----------



## eandesmom

yolie912 said:


> Great trip report! Can you please share the email to make our room requests? Also is the microwave the only way to heat up stuff?
> Thanks!!



Thanks!

The email that I use is through member services, you use the contact us form.  If the room is on points, or cash, through DVC the member can email through that form.  If not, then you'd have to call.

In a studio yes, all you have is a microwave and a toaster.  There is a grill that is open from 4-7 and tools you can check out to use.  I'll have grill pictures later on in the trip.


----------



## glennbo123

We have a Costco membership but I wouldn't have planned on going there.  I might have to try it if they have some local dishes, although that one you got didn't look all that appealing to me.


----------



## Pinkocto

Bummer there were 4 portions. You could have salvaged the meat and thrown out the rest.


----------



## KatMark

Fun evening with the tubes and the lazy river.

That dinner didn't look all that appealing...but then I don't like sweet potatoes in any form.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> We have a Costco membership but I wouldn't have planned on going there.  I might have to try it if they have some local dishes, although that one you got didn't look all that appealing to me.



There were lots to choose from. Originally we'd hoped to get everything at Safeway but I'm glad we went to Costco after all.



Pinkocto said:


> Bummer there were 4 portions. You could have salvaged the meat and thrown out the rest. We  thought about it but were too lazy to dig through the Taro! Instead we just ate more bread and pasta salad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> KatMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun evening with the tubes and the lazy river.
> 
> That dinner didn't look all that appealing...but then I don't like sweet potatoes in any form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lovely lazy evening! I adore sweet potatoes, and pork, it was just too much Taro and not enough of the rest.
Click to expand...


----------



## MEK

Talk about "what's for dinner?"  I love that you cooked your own island cuisine right in your room.  How fun!

And water slides and drinks on the lanai sound like a wonderful evening.  What a great view.  Your first picture looks like a post card.


----------



## TarzansKat

eandesmom said:


> It does kind of wreck the vacation vibe for a moment doesn't it?  It would have been different it I'd have said we went a farmers market, or a famous fish market....







> The shatterproof wine glasses were from Bed Bath and Beyond, love them!
> 
> I adored our view, the room, the resort, the everything...need to go back!!!



I must make a mental note about this.  It's so easy to grab a bottle of wine in Epcot, I'd love to keep one in the room for FIL, Nana, and I to share.  Shatterproof wine glasses sound like just the thing to surprise them with! 

Guess I better start saving those 20% off coupons they're always sending me in the mail.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Talk about "what's for dinner?"  I love that you cooked your own island cuisine right in your room.  How fun!



It was!  Not to mention relaxed, easy and less expensive!



MEK said:


> And water slides and drinks on the lanai sound like a wonderful evening.  What a great view.  Your first picture looks like a post card.



The whole week felt like a postcard!  Well except for the trip to Costco and Safeway and maybe a few other things along those lines  



TarzansKat said:


> I must make a mental note about this.  It's so easy to grab a bottle of wine in Epcot, I'd love to keep one in the room for FIL, Nana, and I to share.  Shatterproof wine glasses sound like just the thing to surprise them with!
> 
> Guess I better start saving those 20% off coupons they're always sending me in the mail.



They weren't bad, only $3.99 each I think but yes, save those coupons!  They are big...but indestructible.  Well so far anyway and our carryons were loaded to the brim both ways so they easily could have gotten broken.

It's just always nicer drinking out of a real glass!  Even if it is plastic.


----------



## TarzansKat

eandesmom said:


> They weren't bad, only $3.99 each I think but yes, save those coupons!  They are big...but indestructible.  Well so far anyway and our carryons were loaded to the brim both ways so they easily could have gotten broken.
> 
> It's just always nicer drinking out of a real glass!  Even if it is plastic.



I'm not gonna lie.  If push comes to shove, my wine is going in my refillable mug.  I'll try to refrain from drinking it with a straw though.  That's just pushing it too far.


----------



## jedijill

TarzansKat said:


> I'm not gonna lie.  If push comes to shove, my wine is going in my refillable mug.  I'll try to refrain from drinking it with a straw though.  That's just pushing it too far.





Jill in CO


----------



## scottny

That pic of Eric being buried is creepy. 
The plans for NYE sounds good. I would book Sanaa and bring a sandwich for them. LOL
It is still a nice view even with the Marriott there. LOl. The lazy river sounds so nice. 
All caught up again.


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> I'm not gonna lie.  If push comes to shove, my wine is going in my refillable mug.  I'll try to refrain from drinking it with a straw though.  That's just pushing it too far.



Oh I've been known to use my mug for wine!





jedijill said:


> Jill in CO



Agreed!



scottny said:


> That pic of Eric being buried is creepy.
> The plans for NYE sounds good. I would book Sanaa and bring a sandwich for them. LOL
> It is still a nice view even with the Marriott there. LOl. The lazy river sounds so nice.
> All caught up again.



I like Sanaa a lot, the others just seem easier and ended up higher on the list

Yes, it is a nice view even with the Marriott.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> It's just always nicer drinking out of a *real glass*!  Even if it is *plastic*.


----------



## Flossbolna

Cynthia, I know I never commented on your trip updates, sorry!! I really loved them. Your room looks gorgeous, has a wonderful view and the pool area looks so relaxing!! I really need to figure out how I can make a Hawaii vacation work in the next few years!! I always wanted to go there, but knowing that I can stay at such a wonderful resort with my DVC points makes me want to get there even more. 

The lazy river with the water slide start sounds like a dream to me!!


----------



## englishrose47

Good Morning Cynthia !!I finally have a LAZY morning !! Checked at work and everything is under control as of right now !! BUT I am expecting a call within the hour , that I have to go in by 10:30 a !!Time will tell!!!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


>



Ok fair, but how about a real glass that is shaped like a wine glass and not a paper cup, coffee cup or refillable mug?  Which would have been my other options had I not packed these.  LOL!

No straw though, with TK on that!



Flossbolna said:


> Cynthia, I know I never commented on your trip updates, sorry!! I really loved them. Your room looks gorgeous, has a wonderful view and the pool area looks so relaxing!! I really need to figure out how I can make a Hawaii vacation work in the next few years!! I always wanted to go there, but knowing that I can stay at such a wonderful resort with my DVC points makes me want to get there even more.



If you break it up with Cali on the way there or back (or Seattle!) it might not be so bad.  It is an amazing resort and worth the trek, plus there are so many other islands to see and things to do once you've made it that far.



Flossbolna said:


> The lazy river with the water slide start sounds like a dream to me!!



It is!  (was, sniff)



englishrose47 said:


> Good Morning Cynthia !!I finally have a LAZY morning !! Checked at work and everything is under control as of right now !! BUT I am expecting a call within the hour , that I have to go in by 10:30 a !!Time will tell!!!



Morning Rosie!  I hope it stays lazy....


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

the dish sounded good in theory but yeah looking at it not sure i would try it.

but that bread looks really good, i love that kind of bread.


----------



## eandesmom

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> the dish sounded good in theory but yeah looking at it not sure i would try it.
> 
> but that bread looks really good, i love that kind of bread.



yes, better in theory than actuality but I'm glad I tried it.  The bread was wonderful, I love Sweet Hawaiian bread!


----------



## eandesmom

Well it would appear that I didn't get all of my photos uploaded for the last update!  This is what happens with too many phones and cameras! And when photobucket doesn't seem to like your uploads in their original file size.  Sigh.  Just when I think it's working ok.

A few more shots from the room while we were making our drinks.













And then the infamous refillable mugs, or at least Jeff's, all that rum had to go in something.  LOL!  They are more expensive here.  $18.99.  According to my photos we were poolside with drinks in hand by 12:20 so less than an hour to ABC, back with drinks.  Not so bad.  LOL! 

This is the funky little spot around the back side of the single rider slide that we sat at on this first day.  









On the way to the room to head out shopping, I was able to convince Jeff to get a picture with Stitch.  His "favorite".  Or so he said in Hawaii.  His favorite seems to change! 





After shopping, a fridge loaded for bear (and mixers of tropical juices to go with the rum!).



 



 





A few more twilight shots













My Lama pa'ipa'i!





I will say, the Kapolei  Safeway had a much nicer wine selection than ours at home does!

After finally figuring out how to turn on the fan (after we finally figured out where it was in comparison to the previous room) we slept deeply and well. 

Of course, we started the day with

Coffee on the Lanai!

Id forgotten to mention that at some point in the evening I had picked up a new coffee cup.  It is a rule really, I* need* a new mug for each trip and use it in the room.  I love coffee cups.  I have a lot of them.  I choose by my mood, day of the week, weather, season, what Im wearing&all kinds of different things might make me choose one over another.  Most of them are Disney.  I'd had a hard time picking as there were several I liked, and one that "matched" one that I had at home, part of a set.  The problem with the set is that they aren't dishwasher safe and I'd had 2 die as a result already (almost 3 as of yesterday but somehow it survived the dishwasher).  Adding something that required hand washing to live wasn't in my best interest.  I present to you the official Aulani trip coffee cup!













Having avoided the work I needed to do for 2 days I decided to test out the internet connection and see what I could get done.

It was pretty darn good and all went smoothly and in less than an hour things were complete and sent off.  Done for the day on the work front it was time for breakfast.  On the lanai of course!  

Really it's not just strawberries.  I'd brought granola from home so it's greek yogurt, granola and strawberries.  Yum!  Jeff had oatmeal (also brought from home) and a cinnamon roll.





We had a 10 am spa appointment and the plan had been to get there an hour early and enjoy the hydrotherapy garden.  Between work, breakfast, coffee&Jeff surfing the net on his phone or reading his book&we just didn't move that quickly and did not make down there it much before 10.  I honestly don't recall what time we got up but either I worked more than an hour or we were just bums on the lanai for longer than planned, I really don't think we got up later than 7.  Oh well.  You can use the garden after your therapy.  You can't however use it after you leave the spa even during the same day.  I imagine they suggest prior so you dont wash off any oils/lotions/whatever or to relax you more but its not like you miss the opportunity to go after your treatment if you dont go before.

Originally I had booked just a treatment for me.

*Kilikili (fine gentle rain)*_
Begin with a Journey through the Kula Wai. Select your exfoliation of choice followed by a lomilomi, a traditional Hawaiian massage. Enjoy a relaxing, smooth-flowing lomilomi enhanced with fragrant coconut oil under streaming jets of warm water. Feel delightfully re-energized and refreshed afterwards.
Finish with a signature body butter to nourish the skin. Relish in the resulting smooth, hydrated and invigorated skin. 80 minutes $220_

Jeff has only ever had a massage twice in his life.  Once, on a reward trip to Vegas, part of the "award" included spa services and we each got one, at Mandalay Bay.

His comment after..

*SHE BEAT ME UP!*

Hes a pretty "tight" guy so that was certainly part of the issue but not only did he not find it relaxing, he found it painful and swore never again.

Then, a few years after that after our wedding, we booked a couples massage at the Lodge we had our wedding at.  He didn't seem to mind that one but also never asked to do it again.  So I was a bit surprised when he said he'd like one this time.  I did mention that I'd seen 3 great reviews from other  couples and that may or may not have tipped the scales.  I called to find out what my options were.  There was a very small upgrade available for DVC members.

Instead of this

*Lomilomi *_
This traditional Hawaiian massage was passed down from generation to generation by healing k¯upuna (elders). This hands-on technique provides a gentle, rhythmic massage, releasing tension, pain, and fatigue, and infusing the mind, body and spirit with positive energy, increased circulation and muscular tone.  50 ($150) or 80 minutes _

You could get this

*Signature Lomilomi* 
_This traditional Hawaiian massage is passed down from generation to generation by healing kkpuna (elders). This hands-on technique provides a gentle, rhythmic massage incorporating, as needed, lomilomi sticks and warm river stones to release tension, pain and fatigue and replenish the mind, body and spirit with positive energy, increased circulation and muscular tone. 50 ($160) or 80 minute._

For the same price.  Normally the "signature" is $10 more.

But what we really wanted was this

*Honihoni "Sealed with a Kiss" Duet* 
_Lomilomi massage with a choice of tropical body butter kisses. 50 ($150 per person for 50 minutes) or 80 minutes_


But with the DVC promo "signature" upgrade.  If I was giving up my special scrub and rub, I wanted my tropical butter kiss AND hot stones and sticks.

Not so easy.  The promo was only for the signature, which meant booked in single rooms.  The duet is in a special dual bed room, the Honi Honi.  So even though the price on the duet was exactly the same for the basic massage single or double&they couldn't book it that way and give us the promo.  What they did was book us each separately but noted that we would like the Honi Honi room if available.  I would have LOVED an 80 minutes massage but for 2 of us, not positive how much he'd like it, it was a hefty price tag anyway.

Breakfast and coffee completed, we headed down to the spa (which took us a minute to find!) and checked in to "Freshwater Heaven" (which is what Laniwai means).





I checked out the shop





As you walk in they have you close your eyes and each pick "wishing stone" that will be your thought that you will focus on for the day. Words are printed in English and Hawaiian on the river rock.  





We picked the same stone.

DREAM

Awww&.it was kind of cool actually!

We each dropped our stone in the reflecting pool along with our thoughts and cares.  





They then took us into the relaxation room, where wed come back to await for our treatment and on a brief tour of the Kula Wai (hydrotherapy garden) .  They then took us to the mixing bar to choose our fragrance for the custom body polish (essence, soft cane sugar, olive oil) that they give you to take home.   



 









_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We were then led separately into the locker rooms where we each got ready and into our robes and slippers.  





















We met back up in the relaxation room and enjoyed some water and snacks.  Well actually I tried to enjoy the snack, no sooner had I filled a tiny cup with what looked to be a very yummy trail mix and we were called in for our treatment which brought us to…the Honi Honi room!

This is obviously NOT us but you get the idea!






Once in we each got to choose our body butter which was a coconut milk based lotion (yum!) which they'd use during the massage.  I've had a few spa massages in my time.  More than a few.  Many, if not most, disappoint and they aren't cheap.  This one...wow.  It was the perfect combination of heat with the river stones to loosen things up and great technique.  I'd have killed for another 30 minutes but oh did we leave after 50 feeling like whatever cares hadn't floated down the river the day before had been rubbed right out.  Jeff felt the same and in that moment, became a convert.  It was worth every penny!

There was part of us that didn't want to wreck the jelly leg mojo and changing into swimsuits sounded like a lot of work but we really wanted to test out the Kula Wai.  We went off to change and met back up outside.

 *Kula Wai*
_The only outdoor hydrotherapy garden on O‘ahu, Kula Wai offers private vitality pools, co-ed mineral baths, 6 different "rain" showers, whirlpool jet spas and more.  
_
Supposedly the two herbal pools have color significance (a green one infused with seaweed to help purify the body from toxins, and a blue one with eucalyptus to help soothe sore muscles and prepare them for treatments.  I’ll admit, on our tour they rattled off so much info we could barely keep track.  For us it was more like that pool = HOT, that pool = FREEZING, those pools = NICE.  LOL!  We started with the herbal pools.  Which both look blue to me so I don’t think the green one and spiel existed.  The Kula Wai had just reopened the day before so maybe that was a change?  













They were, nice that is!  Pretty warm but not horrible. Too warm for Jeff in the middle of a warm day though as you might be able to tell by the slightly pained expression on his face.  In general a jacuzzi on a tropical vacation isn't a place we visit...it's just too warm out already!  He whined that it didn't have bubbles...it's an herbal tub...not a jacuzzi! While there, a CM was picking up leaves, and flowers constantly, it was impossible to keep them out of the pools and paths.  

I thought these lights would be super pretty if you were there in the evening





If you were in a island view room in the Wainiae Building, this might be your view.





We then decided to try out the reflexology path.





Oooh!

Owww!

Ahhh!

OUCH!

Jeff stepped on a pebble that made it out of the garden and into the path and due to color, blended right in. Ow!  I loved the path, it felt very good in a painfully cool way on my tootsies and I went back and forth on it several times.  

We decided to skip these (the uber hot and the freezing cold)





Guess the phone is there in case you have a heart attack from either one?  As the CM described them we were like NO THANKS.  LOL!

The rain showers were next.  They are fascinatingly different and in some cases, temperamental.  We'd dance trying to get them to turn on.  The CM came by and showed us some tricks, there are timers apparently but they were not consistent.  We did get them all to go at least once and our favorites worked great so it was ok.





Apparently I only took one picture here, guess I didn't want a wet iphone.  There were 2 I really loved, one was like standing under a waterfall, so cool!  And warm...it wasn't cold water at all.  We played around in water for some time, went back and forth on the reflexology path, back to the rain showers.
Blissed out beyond belief we decided only one thing could make things more perfect.

While it wasn't five o’clock in the islands yet, it certainly was somewhere and our hands craved a tropical concoction.  The infused water we'd been drinking was lovely but, it was vacation!  And going on noon.  With that we gathered up and went off to "dress", which simply meant putting on a cover up in my case. LOL!  

On my way back in I saw this...guess you can have a private bath?





An outdoor shower after your rain shower before your locker room shower?





Reflecting as we walked out









At check out they presented us with our chosen scrub and a packet of bath salts that represented our word "Dream" or "Moe’uhane".  And at that moment, we both definitely felt like we'd just been in a dream!





On the way out, we stopped to check out the fitness center













Nice!

Coffee on the lanai, an hour long massage, an hour in the Kula Wai and we were two VERY happy and relaxed campers who had loungers calling our name.

I would highly, HIGHLY recommend Laniwai to anyone headed to Aulani.  And if you go for a massage, DVC or not, spend the 10 bucks and get the heated stones.  I've had stone massages before and this isn't exactly that but oh does it make a huge difference.  Huge.  I think it was the key difference for Jeff.  Next time I might allow time for the Kula Wai before AND after treatment!  I apologize for the profoundly lame photos and promise that any of the 3 TR links mentioned at the intro to this TR have far better pictures.

I was relaxed.  What can I say?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Oh - I have had that Starborough wine.  One of the few types of white I like - Sauvignon Blanc!

A morning in the spa - That sounds just heavenly!  I'm getting relaxed just reading about it and seeing the "lame" pictures!

Gosh, I wonder what you did next?


----------



## jedijill

What a wonderful start to your day!  I do want the scrub and massage though.   Man I wish I wasn't out of points until 2015.  

Jill in CO


----------



## englishrose47

Sounds like you and Jeff had a great spa morning !!! Your pix of the resort are wonderful !!I am soooooo hoping I get a Free Trip to Hawaii next year !!! I told Carol to ask as I got the cruise this year so it is her turn and of course I will oblige her and go alongJudy would be soooo jealous  She is still saying cruise next year but with Vegas for me this September I can see her wanting that !!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Oooohhhh ahhhhhhh! Your spa experience sounds perfect! Glad they were able to still give you the upgrade even if they had to be creative booking it. 

Your Aulani mug is really pretty.


----------



## teekathepony

Wow, that sounds wonderfully relaxing! What a great way to start the day on vacation, I bet that would really put you in a mood well suited to a vacation atmosphere!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok, I've never been into the spa/massage thing myself, but that actually looks pretty awesome.  I can see why Jeff changed his mind.


----------



## TarzansKat

I love your Aulani mug.  And that's saying a lot.  I use the same mugs every day.  They're my absolute favorite.  I vary it with one other.  They're both Jack Skellington.   But your mug is PRETTY!!!!

That massage sounds like heaven.  I'm so glad Jeff was able to enjoy it. I've had some rough massages, so I really understand what he means.  When you leaving feeling more ow than wow, it's not good.


----------



## mickeystoontown

What a wonderful start to your day!  I've never had a massage but the one that you described sounds heavenly.  Oh and the mug that you chose:


----------



## franandaj

other than the "hour of work" part, the day sounds like it got off to a wonderful and relaxing start!  I can't wait to go to the spa at Aulani, I've heard so many wonderful things about it!  I would probably end up breaking the bank there I'd want so many treatments!  

I like the coffee mug too!  One thing in my coffee mug criteria is that it must be large!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

That spa looks delish! I could use a massage like your's, it looked heavenly. What is with the bathtub? Is that area so private a bath could be had there or would you be in front of God & everybody?,


----------



## glennbo123

Hmmm, now you've got me conflicted.  I think I'm like Jeff in regards to massages, and was thinking that we'd (or at least, I) would skip the spa.  But you're recommending it so highly, now I don't know.


----------



## rentayenta

What a wonderfully relaxing and beautiful way to begin the day. Love love love it! Whenever we make it to Aulani, this will be on my list. Looks and sounds incredible from the scrub and rub to the heated stones to the showers and the rocks. I like that you two chose the same *Dream*.

I always get a new Disney coffee mug on vacation. While I'm only on the decaf now I still like my mugs. I realized, for me, its the ceremony of the mug, the warm, and less about the caffeine. 

Your view is gorgeous. 

I dig a full fridge and a stocked pantry.


----------



## bstarprincess37

Enjoyed your update . The spa looks so relaxing. I agree about the hot stones. I was always someone who flinched during massages but after my first stone massage I was a convert. Definitely makes a huge difference in relaxing the muscles...


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh - I have had that Starborough wine.  One of the few types of white I like - Sauvignon Blanc!



I love Sauvignon Blanc but am picky about them, can't stand them when they are too sweet.  In generally the New Zealand ones have a profile I like and I hadn't had this one before and the price was right!



Mndisneygirl said:


> A morning in the spa - That sounds just heavenly!  I'm getting relaxed just reading about it and seeing the "lame" pictures!
> 
> Gosh, I wonder what you did next?



it was heavenly!  I can't say enough great things about it.



jedijill said:


> What a wonderful start to your day!  I do want the scrub and massage though.   Man I wish I wasn't out of points until 2015.
> 
> Jill in CO



I am always out of points!  I was really really sad to give up the scrub and rub but seeing how much Jeff loved it..and the hot stones...did go a long way towards easing that pain!



englishrose47 said:


> Sounds like you and Jeff had a great spa morning !!! Your pix of the resort are wonderful !!I am soooooo hoping I get a Free Trip to Hawaii next year !!! I told Carol to ask as I got the cruise this year so it is her turn and of course I will oblige her and go alongJudy would be soooo jealous  She is still saying cruise next year but with Vegas for me this September I can see her wanting that !!!



Oh Rosie, wouldn't that be marvelous!



Pinkocto said:


> Oooohhhh ahhhhhhh! Your spa experience sounds perfect! Glad they were able to still give you the upgrade even if they had to be creative booking it.
> 
> Your Aulani mug is really pretty.



I'm glad it worked out and we were able to be in the couples room, it really added to the experience for both of us.

Thank you, I love my new mug!  It's a good summer one 



teekathepony said:


> Wow, that sounds wonderfully relaxing! What a great way to start the day on vacation, I bet that would really put you in a mood well suited to a vacation atmosphere!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It was wonderfully relaxing and a great way to start the day and definitely helped us get even more into that full relaxation mode which can often take most of the trip for us!


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I've never been into the spa/massage thing myself, but that actually looks pretty awesome.  I can see why Jeff changed his mind.



After reading Bill's review of it, then Ellen/Pods..then Lurkyloo/Patrick, all the guys seemed to really enjoy it.  I am so glad he did and that we went for it.  It really was wonderful.



TarzansKat said:


> I love your Aulani mug.  And that's saying a lot.  I use the same mugs every day.  They're my absolute favorite.  I vary it with one other.  They're both Jack Skellington.   But your mug is PRETTY!!!!



I want a Skellington mug for Halloween but haven't found the perfect one quite yet.  It is a pretty mug and it's a great size.  Not too big and not too small! and feels good in the hand.  Those things are important!



TarzansKat said:


> That massage sounds like heaven.  I'm so glad Jeff was able to enjoy it. I've had some rough massages, so I really understand what he means.  When you leaving feeling more ow than wow, it's not good.



I like it rough.    it's a good kind of pain to me.  But yes, you want both, wow and ow.  Or maybe it's more like oomph...I feel that but oh..yes...get that knot out!  It was heaven.



mickeystoontown said:


> What a wonderful start to your day!  I've never had a massage but the one that you described sounds heavenly.  Oh and the mug that you chose:



It was heavenly!  I highly recommend it.  I love my mug, thanks!!!!



franandaj said:


> other than the "hour of work" part, the day sounds like it got off to a wonderful and relaxing start!  I can't wait to go to the spa at Aulani, I've heard so many wonderful things about it!  I would probably end up breaking the bank there I'd want so many treatments!


there are so many lovely treatment options it's hard to choose.  Had the budget allowed (and time) I'd have gone back again for sure.

The hour of work was pretty lame...an hour on the lanai with my laptop with my coffee looking at the beach.  Just horrible!



franandaj said:


> I like the coffee mug too!  One thing in my coffee mug criteria is that it must be large!


  Thanks!  It's a nice size, not too small but not too big.



Wicket's Mom said:


> That spa looks delish! I could use a massage like your's, it looked heavenly. What is with the bathtub? Is that area so private a bath could be had there or would you be in front of God & everybody?,



No clue what is with the bathtub and definitely NOT private enough to actually take a bath unless you had a swimsuit on.  It is right at the entry to the womens locker room.

The spa was delish!


----------



## MEK

I wonder how my feet would handle those reflexology stones.  

The indoor/outdoor spa is just too cool.  Sounds like a wonderfully relaxing morning.  Well, except when Jeff got "beat up".  

I still can't believe how lovely your room view was.  Just perfect.  

Love the stocked fridge.

Yup - refillable mug cost a little high, but totally worth it to keep the rum and cokes going.  

Nice update.  Sorry I'm a few days behind.  Just taking a quick break from the grad party prep.  Must get back to work now.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Hmmm, now you've got me conflicted.  I think I'm like Jeff in regards to massages, and was thinking that we'd (or at least, I) would skip the spa.  But you're recommending it so highly, now I don't know.



It really was the combo of all the glowing reports from other couples that had me convinced he should try it.  I think the fact that it includes the Kula Wai does change the picture from "just" a massage.



rentayenta said:


> What a wonderfully relaxing and beautiful way to begin the day. Love love love it! Whenever we make it to Aulani, this will be on my list. Looks and sounds incredible from the scrub and rub to the heated stones to the showers and the rocks. I like that you two chose the same *Dream*.



It is a MUST do!  I though it was pretty cool we chose the same stone.



rentayenta said:


> I always get a new Disney coffee mug on vacation. While I'm only on the decaf now I still like my mugs. I realized, for me, its the ceremony of the mug, the warm, and less about the caffeine.



I agree though mine is still caffeinated.  It's the aroma, the warmth..the ritual.  It's how I start my day and I can't imagine it without it.  I try to avoid speaking until I'm one cup in!  I didn't get a mug on the Oct trip which was surprising but I really hope I find a lovely holiday one this NYE.



rentayenta said:


> Your view is gorgeous.



The view junkies were most pleased



rentayenta said:


> I dig a full fridge and a stocked pantry.



Yes, yes you do!  



bstarprincess37 said:


> Enjoyed your update . The spa looks so relaxing. I agree about the hot stones. I was always someone who flinched during massages but after my first stone massage I was a convert. Definitely makes a huge difference in relaxing the muscles...



The hot stones are AMAZING!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I wonder how my feet would handle those reflexology stones.



It could feel amazing!  And hurt.  And feel amazing!



MEK said:


> The indoor/outdoor spa is just too cool.  Sounds like a wonderfully relaxing morning.  Well, except when Jeff got "beat up".



He didn't get beat up at Aulani, that was Mandalay Bay but it did traumatize him!  The spa is spectacular and worthy of all the many allocades and awards it is getting.



MEK said:


> I still can't believe how lovely your room view was.  Just perfect.



I could have lived on that lanai.  Oh wait, we did!



MEK said:


> Love the stocked fridge.



Me too!  We did go a wee bit overboard....



MEK said:


> Yup - refillable mug cost a little high, but totally worth it to keep the rum and cokes going.



Except neither of us were drinking coke.   So it was hard to have it really pay off.  I think we got 3-4 coffees and maybe 1-2 sodas.  They didn't have iced tea which really annoyed me.  But the ability to have our rum and juice drinks poolside and not pay pool service drink prices was...priceless.



MEK said:


> Nice update.  Sorry I'm a few days behind.  Just taking a quick break from the grad party prep.  Must get back to work now.



When is the party?

Nice ticker


----------



## saintstickets

eandesmom said:


> Coffee on the lanai, an hour long massage, an hour in the Kula Wai and we were two VERY happy and relaxed campers who had loungers calling our name.
> 
> I would highly, HIGHLY recommend Laniwai to anyone headed to Aulani.  And if you go for a massage, DVC or not, spend the 10 bucks and get the heated stones.  I've had stone massages before and this isn't exactly that but oh does it make a huge difference.  Huge.  I think it was the key difference for Jeff.  Next time I might allow time for the Kula Wai before AND after treatment!  I apologize for the profoundly lame photos and promise that any of the 3 TR links mentioned at the intro to this TR have far better pictures.
> 
> I was relaxed.  What can I say?



Ditto to all the kudos given to Laniwai at Aulani!!  DW and I did the couples massage while we were there (it was a virgin massage for me) and I cannot praise enough the whole experience.   DW said it was much better than the massages she gets in our home town but I think I've created a monster...now we have her a massage scheduled at the Dolphin when we are at WDW in October!  I think I see a pattern developing.


----------



## eandesmom

saintstickets said:


> Ditto to all the kudos given to Laniwai at Aulani!!  DW and I did the couples massage while we were there (it was a virgin massage for me) and I cannot praise enough the whole experience.   DW said it was much better than the massages she gets in our home town but I think I've created a monster...now we have her a massage scheduled at the Dolphin when we are at WDW in October!  I think I see a pattern developing.



Andy and Glenn, take note!

It was your review that got me thinking I really should see if he wanted to go.  

Ohhhh Mandara!  They have an AMAZING "scrub and rub" I really hope to get one there over New Years.  It is a lovely lovely spa, very zen like as well.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:
			
		

> Andy and Glenn, take note!


Well, if I'm going to do it, I want to do it right.  Unfortunately, I don't know if/when I'll ever get to Aulani.  It certainly won't be from lack of trying though.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Well, if I'm going to do it, I want to do it right.  Unfortunately, I don't know if/when I'll ever get to Aulani.  It certainly won't be from lack of trying though.



Never say never


----------



## englishrose47

Just checkinh in so I know where I left off reading


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Just checkinh in so I know where I left off reading


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

The view from your room is just so stunning.  Wow!

Still cannot understand why they don't make all the coffee mugs dishwasher safe!  

Your morning at the spa sounds heavenly.  So glad it lived up to the "hype" and that even Jeff liked it.  Definitely adding to the "must dos" for whenever I am able to make a trip out there!


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> The view from your room is just so stunning.  Wow!



It was!  So perfect, couldn't have asked for more



2xcited2sleep said:


> Still cannot understand why they don't make all the coffee mugs dishwasher safe!



Me either!  Although interestingly enough, my "replacement" OKW one got put in the dishwasher last week by well meaning E's and it surrvived.  Thank goodness!  I did look at the bottom of the Aulani one (which is actually an O'leo room one) and it definitely had the handwash only or not dishwasher safe labeling so that was a deal killer for sure.

I wish melamine was dishwasher safe too, so many cute summer plates and things I would get...maybe it is for the best.  Bad enough I have to hand wash my mickey salad tongs/servers as it is 



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your morning at the spa sounds heavenly.  So glad it lived up to the "hype" and that even Jeff liked it.  Definitely adding to the "must dos" for whenever I am able to make a trip out there!



It really did live up to the hype, and then some!


----------



## scottny

The coffee mug is nice.
The spa pools sound nice but I do not care for anyone touching me. It looked pretty.


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> The coffee mug is nice.
> The spa pools sound nice but I do not care for anyone touching me. It looked pretty.



Thanks!  It is beautiful there.  Unfortunately they don't sell just access to the Kula Wai, I imagine it would be very crowded if they did as it would be popular, you only get it with some kind of spa or salon service...which unfortunately does involve touching.

I like my mug too


----------



## Leshaface

Followed you over from your TR with Mary Ellen!  

Now off to catch up


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Followed you over from your TR with Mary Ellen!
> 
> Now off to catch up



Aloha and  thrilled to have you here


----------



## emmysmommy

Ahhhh those massages!  What a lovely and relaxing experience!  Coconut butter and a 50 minute massage - yes please!  Glad that Jeff enjoyed the experience as well.  I thought I spied the new Beautiful cosmetics in the spa gift shop.  At least the packaging look familiar.. not sure. 

I completely get your mug selection process - size, shape, color, what mood you're in - makes sense to me.  Lovely choice by the way!  It must be fun to see your collection at home and recall the special vacation memories.  Didn't you have a "dishwasher" issue with your Vero Beach mug?

Oh poo that work was calling your name!  Even for an hour I'd be pissy about having to give up some of my vacation time for work.  I'm sure they appreciate all that you do!


----------



## Leshaface

All caught up!

What an AMAZING view from your second room.  I mean, the first one was fine too, but this one...Heavenly.  

Good to know that there are grocery stores nearby   We are definitely like you guys.  When we go to Disneyland, I usually always pack fruit, oatmeal, greek yogurt and Starbucks coffee for breakfast.  Also, i'm pretty sure the restaurant prices are outrageous there!

Oh my goodness.  Your spa day sounded AMAZING!  And what a cool little 'spa garden' to partake in as well.


----------



## tinacaplan

Well, that really DOES sound like heaven!    And glad Jeff enjoyed it, too.  I love the warmth whenever I get anything like that done.  But now I'm off to get beat up at a training class!  Maybe I'll have to book a massage before I go back to school....  hmmm....


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Ahhhh those massages!  What a lovely and relaxing experience!  Coconut butter and a 50 minute massage - yes please!  Glad that Jeff enjoyed the experience as well.  I thought I spied the new Beautiful cosmetics in the spa gift shop.  At least the packaging look familiar.. not sure.



Could be, I admit I wasn't engaged by much in the shop but I'm not a big cosmetic shopper either so didn't look closely.  The massage was heavenly!




emmysmommy said:


> I completely get your mug selection process - size, shape, color, what mood you're in - makes sense to me.  Lovely choice by the way!  It must be fun to see your collection at home and recall the special vacation memories.  Didn't you have a "dishwasher" issue with your Vero Beach mug?



I did!  OKW and Vero are part of a new adorable series of resort specific mugs.  My first OKW melted in the dishwasher at Vero.  Vero was babied after that and OKW replaced my mug.  I emailed merch just to say I thought having non DW safe coffee cups was a very bad idea and was sad as they were so cute and they gave me a merch credit for both mugs which was very nice.  Vero lasted for a bit but did get put in the DW by a well meaning child and it too, melted.  The replacement OKW was put in by same well meaning child last week (they are allowed to load but NOT run for this reason and others) but somehow it didn't melt.  At any rate, the O'leo one wasn't in the same series and I wasn't risking it!



emmysmommy said:


> Oh poo that work was calling your name!  Even for an hour I'd be pissy about having to give up some of my vacation time for work.  I'm sure they appreciate all that you do!



You know it was one of those things.  I'd done all I could to get it out the door before I left and the hold up was out of my control.  Which my boss "got" and after last summers stress level over the same thing I decided I truly didn't care and whatever.  I'd work on it but wouldn't kill myself and it likely wouldn't go out until I got back.  Which is what happened and ended up being a good thing as one of my proofreaders massively failed at her job and some of the content changed due to unforeseen but very good reasons so it was better it was delayed.




Leshaface said:


> All caught up!
> 
> What an AMAZING view from your second room.  I mean, the first one was fine too, but this one...Heavenly.



It was!  I'd like to be there right now!



Leshaface said:


> Good to know that there are grocery stores nearby   We are definitely like you guys.  When we go to Disneyland, I usually always pack fruit, oatmeal, greek yogurt and Starbucks coffee for breakfast.  Also, i'm pretty sure the restaurant prices are outrageous there!



They are Disney food prices, I wouldn't say any better or worse on that front but until the new CS location opens it's slim pickings on the CS stuff.  Standard resort food prices, really for anywhere in Hawaii I think.  Which of course, is high.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my goodness.  Your spa day sounded AMAZING!  And what a cool little 'spa garden' to partake in as well.



It was amazing!  Next time I think I'll hit the Kula Wai before AND after my service!



tinacaplan said:


> Well, that really DOES sound like heaven!    And glad Jeff enjoyed it, too.  I love the warmth whenever I get anything like that done.  But now I'm off to get beat up at a training class!  Maybe I'll have to book a massage before I go back to school....  hmmm....



People who get beat up at training classes deserve a massage for sure!  And before going back to school, and while on vacation, and for their birthday, Christmas or just because!

You are rocking the workouts!


----------



## eandesmom

The best laid plans&.

Holy Cats.

I've spoken to Disney Dining 3 times and Disney IT 2 times today for a combined total of about 2.5 hours!

As you all know, my BFP (Big Fat Plan) was to try and book our reservations with two tables, one under my name and one under Jeff's so that gave us flexibility.  The original thought was a table of 6 and a table of 8.  After chatting last night we decided to go for 2 tables of 8.  There is an outside chance we could be as many as 17 but the more probable "high" number is 16, medium number is 11-12 and "low" is 8.

Sounds great.  Except for 2 things. 180+10 only works if you have a room reservation to tie it to.  The system would not let us break apart our adults; it would show it as a double booking and not allow it as it was all the same room reservation.  Had my mom actually made her reservation, we could have used that, but of course she hasn't.  Big picture it is probably just as well as I'd rather control them all but oh, wasted a good 30 minutes making reservations for a party of 8 to then go in and try to add the 2nd table and&be unable to.  Sadly, the CM on the phone thought it would work too even though I explained exactly what I was trying to do.  It is possible that the problem really lies with the issue that the ADR's I was making were already for more people than showed in my room ressie.  It is possible I could have done 2 different 4 tops under 2 different adults tied to the same room ressie and get the 180+10 but we were working with bigger numbers.  As you might imagine, finding the same reservations, all for parties of 16 was a tad more difficult.  

Then, add the fact that 

1.	For whatever reason, between this week and last they significantly dropped the hours at DHS 
2.	Certain restaurants were asking for CC guarantees on 1/1 as its a high no show date

And there was some scrambling involved 

Here is what I ended up with to start, theoretically booked under my name and my Disney Experience account.

*29-Dec	
Kouzzina Breakfast 8:30 am. Party of 8.  *
I really have NO idea who will be doing the red eye but dont expect it to be everyone. We may well be able to walk in but you never know.	

*29-Dec	
Biergarten Dinner 6:30 pm.  Party of 14. * 
I wanted a CP package.  The dining line said they cant book those till next Tues.  Some folks  have been able to book them online but the website did several different wacky things when I tried, none of which included letting me actually book it.   They did say theyd have to rebook the CP package and cancel this one but I made the ressie anyway. I really dont think even if all 16 go, all will be there by 6:30 that night, some may just be landing or arriving the next day. Earlier than we normally eat but would allow us to hit the 8:15 CP.  Apparently you have to eat before the CP to get the "tickets".
Do I really need the package?  Will stand by line be as horrible as I fear or should I just risk it.  

*30-Dec	
Ohana Dinner  6:20 pm. Party of 16* 
This is a CC hold, which surprised me.  They told me its because the system cant tell which meals are character and which are not...which sounded fishy.  Anyone else had a CC hold here? It is supposedly "officially" booked as 2 tables of eight and I was assured easy to adjust down but, we will see huh!  Earlier than we normally eat but didn't want to risk missing the pre NYE fireworks, plus Ohana seems to always run a good 15-30 minutes behind ressie time as it is. Beach will be super crowded but at least we will be there, right?  I just can't see eating earlier than that.  Fireworks are at 9. 

Allegedly.	

*31-Dec	
R&C Dinner 6:50 pm. Party of 10.  *
This is the big one stressing me out.  While I have a work around for back up ressies, it only works on 180 days out, not 180 days +10 unless my mom gets her ressie made between now and the 4th, which is the 180 day booking window to try and get a 2nd table of 6.  10 was as large as I could get.  Mom is working on it but it will probably be tomorrow before shes booked.  Nothing like lighting a fire lol!

*1-Jan	
Trails End Dinner 7:25pm.  Party of 16.  *
Original plan was for Big River Grille.  They dont take reservations, even for large parties.  They used to take large parties but not anymore.  While we may try to walk up, I didnt want to risk it.  I first booked WCC for this night but they wanted a CC hold.  Given the whole "day after" scenario, I decided to swap a few things and move to a non CC ressie to be safe. Plus it does put TE at night to see the decorations which would be cool!	

*2-Jan	  					
Margaritaville Dinner.  
*Ressie not yet made.  Backup plan is  dinner in villa or walk in at BRG

*3-Jan	
PTC lunch 12:30 pm. Party of 16.*
Ok this was not in my plan at all.  However after the 31st, the latest DHS is currently showing open is 7pm which means no late dinner reservations.  Wed all like to eat here but thats a big lunch so very likely this will get cancelled unless hours change and we do some dinner rearranging.

*3-Jan	
WCC dinner 7:30 pm. Party of 16		
*
*4-Jan 
Flying Fish Adult Only Dinner 7:30pm. Party of  7. CC Hold	*
The kids were rather upset at the idea of a date night but less so about an all adult night out (very concerned that Jeff and I would ditch the other adults lol).  So I made this and figured we'd feed the kids in the treehouse!  I will probably make another full group back up ressie once I get to 180 out on this one.  7 is the largest group I could get via Disney Dining, you have to call direct for anything beyond that.  7-9 is max the number of adults we will have, I will call to increase size if needed if we end up keeping this.    

*5-Jan	
Raglan Road Brunch 11:00am. Party of 10
*My guess is our group will have dwindled by this ressie and this may be large enough.  It is the largest I could get.  I will probably add a 2nd table on July 8th to be safe, as thats the 180 day booking window for our THV ressies and I should be able to make those separately and in addition without conflict.  We will see!	

*5-Jan	
Be our Guest Dinner   - Couldn't get.
*Disney Dining told me that for parties of 8 or larger I had to send a special email to a BoG addy they gave me.  Which bounced!  

*6-Jan	
Olivias Dinner 7:40pm. Party of 10
*Amazingly the largest I could get but I don't expect real issues with changing as needed and 10 may well be plenty or more than enough.	

*7-Jan	
Via Napoli lunch 12:45 pm Party of 10
*Also the largest I could get but I just don't anticipate needing more, or even maybe that much.	

So thats what I did in my first 2 phone calls.  1st call to book the bulk, 2nd call to swap WCC and Trails End to avoid the CC hold at WCC.

I then went online and made this

*5-Jan	
Be our Guest Dinner  6:25pm. Party of 7. CC hold.	
*This is the largest I could get.  I will try for a 2nd table on the 8th but as with the rest I expect our group to be smaller and this may be enough, or some might opt out based on the menu. After hearing mixed reviews lately Id have been ok with lunch (though hopefully its better by Dec) but the boys are DYING to go here so I am happy to have this and hope it works out.

I then went online to link all the reservations through My Disney Experience.
They "seemed" to link but only 2 actually showed up, the Kouzinna Breakfast and The BoG dinner.  When I'd go back in to re-link, it would tell me they were linked by the primary guest.  Which should be me, but it showed me as a "regular" guest and no primary.

Huh. 

I then went online to make a few backup ressies for the 29th.  I don't know our flight times or how many are arriving so I wanted some options.   I  know what flights I want but...we will see how the $$ goes as I track prices. I booked 2 under Jeffs account which I deliberately didn't link to our room reservation.

*Captains Grille Breakfast 8:00 am  party of 4.  
*I can't decide where I'd rather eat for the post red eye breakfast, Kouzzina or CG.  Need to show the kids the 2 menus and let them pick but this gives me options.  Probably totally unnecessary.	

*Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm party of  12.* 
This assumes we don't do a CP package, eat more at our normal time and watch the 6:15 CP either from outside or by waiting in line.  Also assumes less people have arrived by this point.

Interestingly enough both of those showed up just fine in his My Disney Experience account.

Now.  As you all know, I am a dork.  A planner.  And a bit of a techno geek.   I live by my calendar and on trips, by TripIt.   Great that it all shows in My Disney Experience except a) it wasn't all actually showing, b) it doesn't integrate with my calendar.  You used to be able to email yourself confirmations or send to others.  They've taken that functionality away.   I did not receive ONE single confirmation email.  For any of the FOURTEEN reservations I made.

Sigh. 

The idea of manual entry on all of that gives me hives.



So I called Disney Dining back, thinking the issue was the whole "primary" reservation name, that 2 had me down correctly and the rest didn't, other than the 2 under Jeffs name.  The CM was busy trying to figure out what was what, everything showed fine on her end, wed been on the phone for a good 20 minutes when BAM, I'm transferred into the survey you get after the call is done.  I call back.  System is in the middle of an "enhancement" and they can't look at ressies, give it a couple of hours.  So I did.  I call back.  Nice CM goes in...same thing, everything looks fine on her end but oh, wait, 2 of the ressies don't have an email with them.  The Kouzzina one and the BoG.  The 2 of course, that are actually showing in My Disney Experience.  She fixes it and BAM, they disappear from my Disney Experience.   She actually laughs and assures me, repeatedly that all will be well, they are all there, dont worry, give it a few days, yadda yadda yadda. Ok thats nice and all but um, I need this stuff in my calendar and with multiple CC holds out there I want to be able to SEE it.  And share it with the folks dining with us, when ready.  I have maybe a 50/50 track record of those confirmation emails ever coming though.  She tells me that she is unable to send a confirmation email on any of it, that their system doesn't allow it.  Yeah&doesn't make me feel better.  Nor does horror stories from folks with lost ressies even when they have a confirmation number! I've never had it happen to me but know plenty of folks that it has.  Of course I typed it all down but...seeing it in their system and then having hard copy emails would go a long way towards my comfort level being increased.  So she gives me the phone number for Disney Internet Technical Issues.

Who I call and speak to the fabulous Haley.    Haley tells me that on her end, "My" Disney Experience Profile doesn't actually have an email tied to it.  Even though it sure does on my screen, and within the DVC member site, both of which I was uber careful to make sure finally got linked and used the same user name and password.  She also tells me on her end that the 2 reservations that were there, and disappeared are now showing up in Jeff's My Disney Experience.  Apparently the CM (who laughed) put his email on those 2 ressies, instead of mine.  According to the fabulous Haley, I actually have 4 different Disney accounts and apparently they aren't playing nicely but she can fix it.  But, it will take some time so she will go work on it and then call me back in 30-60 min.  While on a work call (yes I did get SOME work done today though not much) I get a call and am able to listen to the voice mail afterwards.  She fixed it and I can check online.  Sure enough, she did!  And she linked Jeff and I so that the backup ressies also show in My Disney Experience but with him as primary and dont cancel each other out as double bookings.

YAY Hayley!



​
But...still no email confirmations or any way to get them.  So I call.  Again.  Back to IT/Internet.  This time the nice CM, who isn't the fabulous Hayley but is still a very nice guy, tells me that they can take up to 24 hours.  Me, I'm pretty sure they are never coming thanks to the initial email glitch.  He also tells me that Disney Dining CAN resend them.  Some CM's are on systems that won't allow for it but if so to just ask for Guest Services who can resend them.  He of course tells me I can see them all in My Disney Experience and I explain why I want them via email.

His response

_Oh wow, I never thought about that!  That makes complete sense!  I'm going to bring that up at our next meeting.
_
As I told him, nothing against MDE but it's not what I use for my scheduling. I use outlook, the calendar on my phone and TripIt.  All which play nicely with each other.  Emails are great as I can just forward to TripIt and they import all the data both into trip it AND into my calendar.  Downloading ical to my calendar would work too and other dining reservations such as Open Table, most hotel booking sites, let you do that.  But to not have either and then an app/system that crashes all the time and loses stuff (I didn't mention that last part mind you but we all know better) gives you no backup and a lot of manual entry.

So, as it stands here is what we ended up with.  14 reservations, 10 under my name and 4 under Jeff's.  The 2 that the CM "moved" stayed with Jeff.  Figures.


29-Dec	Kouzzina Breakfast 8:30 am. Party of 8.  OR Captains Grille Breakfast 8:00 am Party of 4
29-Dec	Biergarten Dinner 6:30 pm.  Party of 14  OR Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm party of  12
30-Dec	Ohana Dinner  6:20 pm. Party of 16 CC Hold	
31-Dec	R&C Dinner 6:50 pm. Party of 10.  
1-Jan	Trails End Dinner 7:25pm.  Party of 16.  
2-Jan	Margaritaville Dinner.  Ressie not yet made.  backup plan is  dinner in villa or walk in at BRG
3-Jan	PTC lunch 12:30 pm. Party of 16.
3-Jan	WCC dinner 7:30 pm. Party of 16		
4-Jan    Flying Fish Adult Only Dinner 7:30pm. Party of  7. CC Hold.  Kids eat in the treehouse. IF DHS extends their hours this could go to a group PTC	
5-Jan	Raglan Road Brunch 11:00am. Party of 10
5-Jan	Be our Guest Dinner   6:25pm. Party of 7 CC Hold
6-Jan	Olivias Dinner	7:40pm. Party of 10
7-Jan	Via Napoli lunch 12:45 pm Party of 10
Still "to do":

1.	7/3 Moms 180+10 day window possibly opensa.	If my mom has a reservation number:  Book a 2nd table at R&C for NYE under her name.
b.	Call Disney Dining if no confirmation emails yet and try to get re-sent.  Elevate to Guest Services if they wont.
c.	Get all ressies into TripIt for safekeeping.​2.	7/4 Jeffs 180 day window opens for NYE (no plus 10)
a.	If my mom doesnt have a reservation number yet:  Book a 2nd table at R&C for NYE
b.	7/4 if I cant get a 2nd table at R&C, look for a back up ressie for the larger group but keep the one for 10 for now.​3.	7/8 New 180 day+10 window opens tied to the THV reservationa.	Try for a 2nd table at BoG
b.	Try for 2nd table for Raglan brunch​4.	7/9 unless I hear earlier those bookings are working via the phone or online.  a.	Book CP package for some or all but try to keep 2 ressies for backups based on arrival times and number of folks.  OR decide to skip the pacakge and take our chances with the standby line​5.	Between now and End of September.a.	Flights
b.	Number of people actually going
c.	Tweak ressies accordingly and hope dropping folks if needed doesnt cause issues.  I was told repeatedly that it wouldnt but...
d.	Consider any special experiences
e.	Buy Universal Tickets, possibly Express Passes
f.	Get Jeffs Park Ticket
g.	Keep an eye on park hours and consider what I'd move to get PTC at night instead.​6.	Between now and 10/30.a.	Figure out the whole My Magic + nightmare as it applies to us and fast pass bookings, etc.  UGH.​
On the topic of #6.  I figure this may well be a bit of a train wreck for us.  As I understand it, paper tickets issued before a certain point can only be converted on property, at Guest Services.  We will have a mix of vouchers issued before, vouchers issued after, actual tickets and a confirmation code for my PAP.  The PAP falls into the "before" category and it would appear that there is no way for the system to recognize that confirmation code until it's converted.  Can't worry overmuch about it but I have a feeling only some of us will actually be able to make those FP+ ressies and we are going to have to make a call on whether to do it or stick with paper or what have you.  It will be interesting to see how it all shakes out.  Too early to tell but hopefully there will be some data coming out before I hit that 60 day window.  I personally do not want to do online check in either and folks seem to think that will be required to enable the My Magic Band/FP+ bookings ahead of time anyway so...who  knows.

Bleh.

And there you go.  That's about as much of a PTR as I've got right now.  

Back to Aulani soon!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, what a wonderful update. If for no other reason, I would go to Aulani for that massage alone (I do love my massages and just booked a hot stone massage for a week from Sunday). It sounds like heaven.

I am loving most of your ADR's (a few we didn't care for but everyone has different tastes). That is a lot of ADR's with a lot of people.


----------



## Pinkocto

WOWZA!!!!  I'm exhausted just reading about all the phone calls and confusion, I can't imagine how you felt with all that calling and holding and calling back.

Regarding the CP, we went in early December and were unable to get in using the stand by line.  We were able to stand in the back and listen to everything, but it wasn't the same.  If it's important to you to sit and see the presenter/chorus I wouldn't chance it with the standby line.


----------



## MEK

As usual after I read one of these posts I feel like I need to 

I had a lot of trouble with my Disney Experience and somehow managed to have a separate account under Brian's name.  Go figure.  I could not get my BOG reservation to show up, no matter what, but I had the confirmation number so I left it.

I usually copy and paste my ADR's and email them that way.  I didn't know there was ever an email option.  

Sorry your day was tied up with ADRS and tech stuff.  What a major pain in the you know what.


----------



## rentayenta

<------ Head spinning too  Just over buy groceries and walk up everywhere.  Oh wait.......


I sure hope your group appreciates all of the time and effort you're putting in to this.  It's a lot to plan dining for so many people.


----------



## jedijill

Holy mother of ADR and IT madness!  You missed your calling in life...you should work for the Pentagon planning invasions!

Jill in CO


----------



## tinacaplan

Wow...amazing...you a brave woman to even attempt to coordinate all of this, and over Christmas, too!  I am duly impressed.  

I have to say that with what folks are saying about NextGen or whatever we're going to call it this week, it seems like advance planning is becoming even more critical.  Of course, that will give me an excuse to make some decisions early and book sooner rather than later!

Good luck with everything you're trying to figure out.  I have faith that if anyone can pull this off, it will be you!


----------



## franandaj

That sounds like total nuts. In so glad we rarely travel with more thsn two. I hope this works out for you!


----------



## emmysmommy

Wow!!  After all that you may need another one of those Aulani massages!!  That's exhausting with all the planning.  I'm coordinating for a party of 10 in early December and awaiting the CP packages to be released.  I'm glad you said something about the packages next Tuesday. 

You scored some great ADRs!  I'm sure the payoff will be huge to have your dinging plans in place during the busiest time of the year.  Great job!


----------



## TarzansKat

I can't even fathom what you have had to book in regard to dining, what you still have to book, and the various whatnot.  You are super organized!  I feel organized, but I'm only dealing with a party of 6 at most on our family trips...maybe 7.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm glad your spa treatment turned out to be everything you'd hoped.  Interesting relaxation area outside - looks great!
Wow!  That is big group to plan for.  I'm finding in even trying to plan for my own kids it is hard - definitely different opinions about some things.   I'm glad your ADRs are coming together.  I wonder if I should call and check on mine - I didn't bother to do the My Experience because I couldn't retrieve any of them anyway, but they had the BBB and Pirate's League numbers when I called back so I was confident in the ADR numbers.  Besides, I am rebelling against the FP+ or anything connected with it for as long as I can.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.  Your update pretty much just outlined everything I _*HATE*_ about having to make ADR's 180 days before I'm even going to be there.  

I would also be very nervous about not having the e-mails.  I print them, put them in a folder and carry them in the park bag.  I've never had to use them, but if I ever had an issue with an ADR, I'd be handing it to the CM and kindly ask them to find me a table or bring me a manager. 

All in all, I think you did well with what you had to work with.  That whole thing about e-mailing BoG seems a little bit weird.  I've heard of having to call a restaurant directly to book a larger party, but e-mail just seems too slow as quickly as that restaurant gets booked up.  And 8 isn't all that large of a party.  

I just really wish Disney would get their IT stuff straightened out.  The old reservation system was awful, and it seems like the new one isn't much better.  I know I always had ADR's disappear from my online profile with their old system and I'd have to re-enter confirmation numbers to get them to show back up.  You'd think the new system would fix and improve things.


----------



## Leshaface

Holy Cow!  Thank goodness (as of now) i'll never have to plan for a party this big.  Who knows what will happen in the future, but geez, this totally makes me never want to do this!  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think if any of us have to plan and book for a big party, we should just hire Cynthia to do it for us!  I would PAY good money to avoid that hassle myself!


----------



## Leshaface

Mndisneygirl said:


> I think if any of us have to plan and book for a big party, we should just hire Cynthia to do it for us!  I would PAY good money to avoid that hassle myself!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, what a wonderful update. If for no other reason, I would go to Aulani for that massage alone (I do love my massages and just booked a hot stone massage for a week from Sunday). It sounds like heaven.



Hot stone massages are heavenly!!!  It really would be worth a day trip just for the spa at Aulani.



KatMark said:


> I am loving most of your ADR's (a few we didn't care for but everyone has different tastes). That is a lot of ADR's with a lot of people.



What don't you care for?  I know BoG has been getting very mixed reviews lately.  Hoping it turns around by our trip.



Pinkocto said:


> WOWZA!!!!  I'm exhausted just reading about all the phone calls and confusion, I can't imagine how you felt with all that calling and holding and calling back.



Oh I bet you can imagine how I felt 



Pinkocto said:


> Regarding the CP, we went in early December and were unable to get in using the stand by line.  We were able to stand in the back and listen to everything, but it wasn't the same.  If it's important to you to sit and see the presenter/chorus I wouldn't chance it with the standby line.



And that's exactly why I'd like to do it, but I"m not sure it's worth the hefty surcharge.  Hmmn.



MEK said:


> As usual after I read one of these posts I feel like I need to



You and me both! 



MEK said:


> I had a lot of trouble with my Disney Experience and somehow managed to have a separate account under Brian's name.  Go figure.  I could not get my BOG reservation to show up, no matter what, but I had the confirmation number so I left it.



Yeah, ours are still a bit of a mess but at least they are all showing.



MEK said:


> I usually copy and paste my ADR's and email them that way.  I didn't know there was ever an email option.



Used to be an email option.  Isn't any more.  Allegedly if you book online you should get an email confirmation.  If you cancel online, same thing.  If you book via the phone, you don't get diddly.  Either way they have NO ability to email you anything, if you lose your info and are lucky enough that they can find it, they can only verbally tell you the numbers.  Ridiculous!



MEK said:


> Sorry your day was tied up with ADRS and tech stuff.  What a major pain in the you know what.



Totally.  Of course I did already make one change today (flipped nights, same places just switched the nights) but it works better.



rentayenta said:


> <------ Head spinning too  Just over buy groceries and walk up everywhere.  Oh wait.......





I know, I know!  But typically we don't actually cancel anything once there.  We shall see, I'm sure there will be edits, I already made one today.



rentayenta said:


> I sure hope your group appreciates all of the time and effort you're putting in to this.  It's a lot to plan dining for so many people.



Well yes, and no.  They assume I will do it, and are happy I will do it, and assume I like it.  All of which is true.  



jedijill said:


> Holy mother of ADR and IT madness!  You missed your calling in life...you should work for the Pentagon planning invasions!
> 
> Jill in CO





And yet I managed to completely confuse myself for next weekend...The boys leave for camp on Sunday, I thought they came back next Sunday, we are invited to 2 things on Sat and we picked based on the fact that they are gone, and now they are not (done Sat am) and I have to figure out pickup, cancelling an rsvp to a wedding or finding somewhere for them to go and rethinking the entire day.  Totally mucked it up and either way based on last years camp experience I don't want to take either of them to either event right after pick up, they will be a wreck!


----------



## eandesmom

tinacaplan said:


> Wow...amazing...you a brave woman to even attempt to coordinate all of this, and over Christmas, too!  I am duly impressed.



And that's all anyone gets for Christmas! 



tinacaplan said:


> I have to say that with what folks are saying about NextGen or whatever we're going to call it this week, it seems like advance planning is becoming even more critical.  Of course, that will give me an excuse to make some decisions early and book sooner rather than later!



Which does kill the spontaneity a bit huh!  Not that you could be all that spontaneous over NYE but....

I'm not loving what I hear about the FP stuff but will wait till I see it in action.  Frankly I'm expecting it to be a bit of a mess for a while but we will see.



tinacaplan said:


> Good luck with everything you're trying to figure out.  I have faith that if anyone can pull this off, it will be you!



If all else fails, we will eat in the villa!  Although, we may end up doing the DDP after all, which would mean less groceries and I'm ok with that part.



franandaj said:


> That sounds like total nuts. In so glad we rarely travel with more thsn two. I hope this works out for you!



If all else fails, we will eat in the villa, that is the one truly lovely thing about DVC.



emmysmommy said:


> Wow!!  After all that you may need another one of those Aulani massages!!  That's exhausting with all the planning.  I'm coordinating for a party of 10 in early December and awaiting the CP packages to be released.  I'm glad you said something about the packages next Tuesday.



I have to decide if it is worth it for the surcharge.  I'd like to do it but oh the difference does add up!

I'd love a massage...and one of my yummy rum/juice drinks!



emmysmommy said:


> You scored some great ADRs!  I'm sure the payoff will be huge to have your dinging plans in place during the busiest time of the year.  Great job!



I made one switch today (just flopped nights) but overall, I am pretty pleased with the options and how well they fit our mix of people.  It would be a different line up if it were just my gang but most of the places I'm happy enough to go to.  I am rethinking doing the DDP though.



TarzansKat said:


> I can't even fathom what you have had to book in regard to dining, what you still have to book, and the various whatnot.  You are super organized!  I feel organized, but I'm only dealing with a party of 6 at most on our family trips...maybe 7.



Selectively organized, I totally mucked up my schedule for next weekend and need to straighten that out.  Honestly doing it for 6, or 16, it really isn't all that different.

Just like 4 kids really isn't all that different than 2.

Going from 1 to 2 now, that's an entirely different story! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad your spa treatment turned out to be everything you'd hoped.  Interesting relaxation area outside - looks great!




It was magical!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow!  That is big group to plan for.  I'm finding in even trying to plan for my own kids it is hard - definitely different opinions about some things.   I'm glad your ADRs are coming together.  I wonder if I should call and check on mine - I didn't bother to do the My Experience because I couldn't retrieve any of them anyway, but they had the BBB and Pirate's League numbers when I called back so I was confident in the ADR numbers.



In a lot of ways this group is easier than when we went with Jeff's mom and her DH.  She had definite opinions that she waited until the 11th hour to share!  That does remind me though, it would be lovely to book a girls tea...hmmn.  Need to think about where that might fit in.




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Besides, I am rebelling against the FP+ or anything connected with it for as long as I can.



You go!  Me too.


----------



## KatMark

Loved BOG both times and going again in 44 days. We are not fans of 50's Prime Time or WCC.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Your update pretty much just outlined everything I _*HATE*_ about having to make ADR's 180 days before I'm even going to be there.



it's just a bit much, really a bit much isn't it.



afwdwfan said:


> I would also be very nervous about not having the e-mails.  I print them, put them in a folder and carry them in the park bag.  I've never had to use them, but if I ever had an issue with an ADR, I'd be handing it to the CM and kindly ask them to find me a table or bring me a manager.



I've never printed them out but I import them all into TripIt, save them in my inbox and really REALLY am unhappy about not having a single one.  Even more unhappy about being told today by a Guest Relations person that "I've been here for 10 years and we've NEVER sent email confirmations".  Uh, yeah.  Wow.  So scary and so pathetic.  So very very far below industry standard!  They could simply subscribe to Open Table for any non CC hold reservations and it would be SO much better.  



afwdwfan said:


> All in all, I think you did well with what you had to work with.  That whole thing about e-mailing BoG seems a little bit weird.  I've heard of having to call a restaurant directly to book a larger party, but e-mail just seems too slow as quickly as that restaurant gets booked up.  And 8 isn't all that large of a party.



I thought it was weird too.  It was a BoG special event email address, that didn't even work.  I can't see how that would get you anywhere but honestly it wasn't even worth calling back and trying.  If I can get another table at 180 days, or 180+10 on our 2nd room reservation then great, if not, whatever.  



afwdwfan said:


> I just really wish Disney would get their IT stuff straightened out.  The old reservation system was awful, and it seems like the new one isn't much better.  I know I always had ADR's disappear from my online profile with their old system and I'd have to re-enter confirmation numbers to get them to show back up.  You'd think the new system would fix and improve things.



I swear the new one is worse, much more limiting.  To not be able to log into the MDE program and email yourself your itinerary in any fashion?  That's archaic and myopic.  Lets force everyone to use our app that doesn't work half the time anyway.  Lets not integrate with any other apps so that people are held captive and hey, you folks without smart phones...we don't want you anwya.

Who do they think they are?

Apple?





Leshaface said:


> Holy Cow!  Thank goodness (as of now) i'll never have to plan for a party this big.  Who knows what will happen in the future, but geez, this totally makes me never want to do this!  I hope everything works out for you.



Sometimes there is a lot to be said for the "fend for yourself" approach but I know that would bite me in the you know what in this situation and I'd end up cancelling those ressies and then we would literally have nothing.  I don't mind eating in the villa.  I do mind cooking on vacation!  Or at least cooking much.  



Mndisneygirl said:


> I think if any of us have to plan and book for a big party, we should just hire Cynthia to do it for us!  I would PAY good money to avoid that hassle myself!



  yeah but don't let me me plan your normal personal schedule, I can't keep track of mine on a daily basis!

You think I'm bad...you should see my mom.  At least I won't provide folks with spreadsheets that schedule out every half hour...



Leshaface said:


>


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Loved BOG both times and going again in 44 days. We are not fans of 50's Prime Time or WCC.



Ah.  We've only been to PTC once and really loved it.  It may live up to our memories, it may not.  Then again, as it is a lunch ressie, it could get cancelled.  We have not done WCC for dinner before, we did enjoy breakfast.  Given the mix of the group it seems like a good one to try.  Might not be my personal first choice but a lot of the group adores that kind of food.  We will see!


----------



## englishrose47

As usual Cynthia you have my head swimmimg !!It is a nice change to have Linda booking my December ressies !!!We are far from finished but then we haven;'t even really decided on who all is arriving when , except for me I have my ticket booked !!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Mndisneygirl said:


> I think if any of us have to plan and book for a big party, we should just hire Cynthia to do it for us!  I would PAY good money to avoid that hassle myself!



There are a couple of DIS friends who are Disney travel agents and do that for you as a courtesy.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

MAGICFOR2 said:


> There are a couple of DIS friends who are Disney travel agents and do that for you as a courtesy.



Of course, duh. I knew that.  
I must have been so impressed by the organizational abilities, my own memory and senses were temporarily on vacation. 
Sorry Cynthia - I gotta go where it's cheap!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> As usual Cynthia you have my head swimmimg !!It is a nice change to have Linda booking my December ressies !!!We are far from finished but then we haven;'t even really decided on who all is arriving when , except for me I have my ticket booked !!!



I try Rosie, I try!

Ticket booked is huge!  We don't have that yet, nor will we for some time.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> There are a couple of DIS friends who are Disney travel agents and do that for you as a courtesy.



That they will, especially if you have booked through them!  I wouldn't be good at giving up the control   I actually have my folks and sister using one of them...if they ever get their act together (my folks and sister that is, not our DIS friend!).  I have to admit though for me, and I've used TA's on a few Disney trips over the years, and one DCL, it's hard for me to give up that control and access to my own ressie.  Plus now with DVC...




Mndisneygirl said:


> Of course, duh. I knew that.
> I must have been so impressed by the organizational abilities, my own memory and senses were temporarily on vacation.
> Sorry Cynthia - I gotta go where it's cheap!



I am ALL about cheap


----------



## annmarieda

I cant believe just how far behind I am here!  It has been a busy month... and I haven't had time for much of anything Disney related... other than keeping an eye out for my DVC membership.  I think this process has put my patience to the test.

I looked at your fathers day pics and can't believe the difference in how warm it is now to what it was then.

I am sorry to not have been around while you were figuring out your NYE trip ADR plans...  I can definitely see how it was frustrating to come with a plan due to people neglecting to commit AND it being over such a busy time!!!  If I had come on... I would have mentioned that we had do a cc guarantee for Ohana...

Your allergy sounds like quite the pain!  Dd is allergic to latex... it can be a bit of a challenge..  Between cross protein reactions to plants... and then the clothing that can contain it in waist bands and such... we just never know quite when she is going to have a reaction.  

What a bummer that your sunset was behind the Marriott!!!

I am not sure I would like the sweet potato lau lau.  Looks interesting.  I am glad you tried it... that way I know now not to. 

I am impressed with how much stuff you fit into your fridge!  It must be larger than your standard "fridge" at the resorts in WDW, yes?

Coffee mug you picked is certainly pretty. 

I love your spa update.  I have NEVER been to a spa.  I guess I am just a tad shy.   It is fun to see what it is all about...especially since it is unlikely that I would be adventurous enough to go there.  Recently I won a one hour long massage...  I can't let it go to waste, but I sure am apprehensive about using it. 

Your ADR's sound quite complicated... and your my disney experience even more so!  I am not liking that new system!  As much as I had wanted dh to get a job to work at a certain co.  I am actually glad that he didn't now cause that system... THAT would have been what he worked on.  What a nightmare for him!!!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Holy cats, indeed.  What an ADR experience!    Kudos to you for navigating your way through it all!  Your plans sound great!!

So weird on the BoG that you have to email for large groups?  And in retrospect,  that the email bounced.  Although I am quite sure I would not have been laughing in the moment.  

Seems like there are a lot of bugs with My Disney Experience.  The DIS podcast did a series recently where they stayed at seven different resorts and for the majority they said their online check-in was botched due to MDE.  For a company so big and so dedicated to excellence... I just don't get it.    How hard can it be?


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I cant believe just how far behind I am here!  It has been a busy month... and I haven't had time for much of anything Disney related... other than keeping an eye out for my DVC membership.  I think this process has put my patience to the test.



Not here yet??? Oh how frustrating!

Granted, I'm still on my waiting list but I'm ok with that. 



annmarieda said:


> I looked at your fathers day pics and can't believe the difference in how warm it is now to what it was then.



Seriously. Although today was cooler for sure, we were worried for a bit that the sun wouldn't come out but oh it did make for a nicer morning run! Boys are kayaking as I write, hopefully the sun stays out from behind the clouds.



annmarieda said:


> I am sorry to not have been around while you were figuring out your NYE trip ADR plans...  I can definitely see how it was frustrating to come with a plan due to people neglecting to commit AND it being over such a busy time!!!  If I had come on... I would have mentioned that we had do a cc guarantee for Ohana...



That one surprised me but I'm ok with it, just need to make sure I really firm up the number ahead of time. NYE is stressing me a bit. 



annmarieda said:


> Your allergy sounds like quite the pain!  Dd is allergic to latex... it can be a bit of a challenge..  Between cross protein reactions to plants... and then the clothing that can contain it in waist bands and such... we just never know quite when she is going to have a reaction.



Which DD? It is a pain, a huge one. Very tired of buying new things and am really missing a certain pair of flip flops today. It has been a fascinating exercise in customer service with a number of companies getting to the bottom of "real" fabric content and overall I've been impressed..,I thought customer service was dead an have been pleasantly surprised.



annmarieda said:


> What a bummer that your sunset was behind the Marriott!!!
> 
> I am not sure I would like the sweet potato lau lau.  Looks interesting.  I am glad you tried it... that way I know now not to.



Lol! It was ok, I'm still glad we tried it but you'd likely get a different answer from Jeff.



annmarieda said:


> I am impressed with how much stuff you fit into your fridge!  It must be larger than your standard "fridge" at the resorts in WDW, yes?
> 
> Coffee mug you picked is certainly pretty.



Yes. It was a bit bigger! Which was very very nicer.

I love my mug



annmarieda said:


> I love your spa update.  I have NEVER been to a spa.  I guess I am just a tad shy.   It is fun to see what it is all about...especially since it is unlikely that I would be adventurous enough to go there.  Recently I won a one hour long massage...  I can't let it go to waste, but I sure am apprehensive about using it.



Oh you should do it!!!! You deserve it and it is so wonderful.  Do not let it go to waste. They are typically very good about respecting any requests and understanding comfort levels.



annmarieda said:


> Your ADR's sound quite complicated... and your my disney experience even more so!  I am not liking that new system!  As much as I had wanted dh to get a job to work at a certain co.  I am actually glad that he didn't now cause that system... THAT would have been what he worked on.  What a nightmare for him!!!



Except maybe he would FIX it! Lol

Yeah, a total pita.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Holy cats, indeed.  What an ADR experience!    Kudos to you for navigating your way through it all!  Your plans sound great!!



Well it's a work in progress for sure. Made one swap already and getting a 2nd NYE table didn't exactly go as hoped but I will keep trying.



2xcited2sleep said:


> So weird on the BoG that you have to email for large groups?  And in retrospect,  that the email bounced.  Although I am quite sure I would not have been laughing in the moment.



Classic really, email??? The minute she said that I knew we were dead in the water



2xcited2sleep said:


> Seems like there are a lot of bugs with My Disney Experience.  The DIS podcast did a series recently where they stayed at seven different resorts and for the majority they said their online check-in was botched due to MDE.  For a company so big and so dedicated to excellence... I just don't get it.    How hard can it be?



I don't get it either. I listened to the Poly one so far but not the rest. It's such a train wreck, the IT guys agreed with me. I really do not want to do online check in for this trip but am worried that 
MDE will force us to. We will see huh!

At least there is almost 6m before our trip for all the kinks to work out.

I hope.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Not here yet??? Oh how frustrating!
> 
> Granted, I'm still on my waiting list but I'm ok with that.



It is.. especially when people who made their initial offers a month or so after me have their points in their membership.  It could be as much as another 5 weeks before I get my membership number from Disney in the mail.  I so want to book January!!!  And even the fall trip... it would be nice if I could peek to see availability.  The girls I am going with and I recently tossed around the idea of staying in a studio for a few nights.  Availability was there on the day we looked, but I imagine that can change quickly!  Would be nice to just check myself and not have to go through a third party.





eandesmom said:


> Seriously. Although today was cooler for sure, we were worried for a bit that the sun wouldn't come out but oh it did make for a nicer morning run! Boys are kayaking as I write, hopefully the sun stays out from behind the clouds.



Weird... here, the sun never really cam out.  It has been fairly cold and cloudy all day.





eandesmom said:


> That one surprised me but I'm ok with it, just need to make sure I really firm up the number ahead of time. NYE is stressing me a bit.



I can imagine the stress!  Getting just a few of us to agree on plans is a challenge.  I can't imagine a group as large as yours.




eandesmom said:


> Which DD? It is a pain, a huge one. Very tired of buying new things and am really missing a certain pair of flip flops today. It has been a fascinating exercise in customer service with a number of companies getting to the bottom of "real" fabric content and overall I've been impressed..,I thought customer service was dead an have been pleasantly surprised.



It is my young one, Zoe.   I feel bad because there are times that she really has a reaction and we are like   She came to me recently and looked like she had been in a fight.  Her face swells and her eyes do very interesting things.  But you never quite know... is it the band in the panties or the bush in the park she touched. 




eandesmom said:


> Oh you should do it!!!! You deserve it and it is so wonderful.  Do not let it go to waste. They are typically very good about respecting any requests and understanding comfort levels.



After I posted, I asked Steve if he would be interested... assuming too much pampering from him.  He said he would be totally into it.  I guess that makes sense.  At his last job, they had an onsite masseuse.  I think he went weekly...  me.. I have never had a massage.


----------



## DisMomAmy

Holy cow!  (or cats!) I was all relaxed from the visit to the spa & then you hit me with all of the ADR drama!  

I can't wait to see how it all plays out!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> It is.. especially when people who made their initial offers a month or so after me have their points in their membership.  It could be as much as another 5 weeks before I get my membership number from Disney in the mail.  I so want to book January!!!  And even the fall trip... it would be nice if I could peek to see availability.  The girls I am going with and I recently tossed around the idea of staying in a studio for a few nights.  Availability was there on the day we looked, but I imagine that can change quickly!  Would be nice to just check myself and not have to go through a third party.



What is the hold up?  You got your closing papers, why would it be 5 weeks???

For fall SSR should likely be available if nothing else.  Very frustrating about Jan though as those dates are going fast I know.  You may need to consider a split stay or waitlist.  I think you'll end up being ok but very frustrating.  I've heard that things do open up as folks decide they aren't running after all.  Do you have a cash room booked as a back up placeholder?



annmarieda said:


> Weird... here, the sun never really cam out.  It has been fairly cold and cloudy all day.



It came out, off and on, from 2-7 I'd say.  Warm enough for kayaking and kids jumping in the lake but not super hot that's for sure.  Maybe 72 tops.




annmarieda said:


> I can imagine the stress!  Getting just a few of us to agree on plans is a challenge.  I can't imagine a group as large as yours.



Right now they are pretty good with the whole "go where you are told" idea.  LOL!  My bigger challenge is trying to decide how large to make the reservations for.  My parents did meet us for fireworks last night which was fun and mom and I chatted quite a bit about what reservations had been made, etc and she's good with it all.  Of course based on our chat, I added one more this morning and probably need to call and try to modify another one.



annmarieda said:


> It is my young one, Zoe.   I feel bad because there are times that she really has a reaction and we are like   She came to me recently and looked like she had been in a fight.  Her face swells and her eyes do very interesting things.  But you never quite know... is it the band in the panties or the bush in the park she touched.



Oh how frustrating if it's the same reaction but such different causes.  Mine is definitely localized to where the bad fabric is touching me though for the longest time I didn't think it was.  I get a lot of reaction on my neck and jawline which made no sense to me until the dermatologist pointed out that everything with elastic etc is likely going over my head and so it's in contact with it several times a day.  Plus necklines in general often have "bad" stuff in it.  same thing with my forehead...I'm always touching it with the ponytail elastic.  Arrgh.

Panties are tough to find for me, I can't even imagine how much more difficult it would be in a child's size.



annmarieda said:


> After I posted, I asked Steve if he would be interested... assuming too much pampering from him.  He said he would be totally into it.  I guess that makes sense.  At his last job, they had an onsite masseuse.  I think he went weekly...  me.. I have never had a massage.



You need to fix that!  For you that is. 



DisMomAmy said:


> Holy cow!  (or cats!) I was all relaxed from the visit to the spa & then you hit me with all of the ADR drama!
> 
> I can't wait to see how it all plays out!



As the ADR's turn



I needed a massage after that, that's for sure!  We've made a few edits, probably a couple more still to come.


----------



## eandesmom

Well here is where things stand at the moment.  My mom has NOT yet made her reservation (waiting on my sister to respond which means it will be next week at best) so I got to get up at 6am on the 4th of July and attempt another NYE ressie under Jeff's name.  Then my phone went off at 7am as I'd forgotten to turn off the alarm and then the garbage showed up at 8 so we had to scramble to put it out (we assumed it would be a day late due to the holiday).  Not exactly a restful morning!

When I logged in at 6am there NOTHING available for a party of any size near the 6:50 reservation we have.  While a table for 10 may be enough, it really may not and it makes me very very nervous, especially on NYE.  I was able to get one for a party of 14 for 4:15.  BLEH on the time but..I'm glad we have it even if that isn't ideally big enough for back up.  I am resigned to keep looking, all I really need is a table for 4-6 around that 6:50 window.  I also flipped our Adult dinner night and WCC, seemed really silly not to do FF while we were AT the BW already.  DOH!  Last but not least, I added Tea at the GF for the ladies.  My parents joined us for fireworks last night so we had some time to chat about plans and this was a must do for mom so I called this am and added it.

*Sunday 29-Dec	BWV*
Kouzzina Breakfast 8:30 am. Party of 8. OR Captains Grille Breakfast 8:00 am Party of 4
Biergarten Dinner 6:30 pm. Party of 14 OR Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm party of 12
*Candlelight Processional
*
*Monday 30-Dec	BWV*
Garden View Lounge Tea at the Grand Floridian 1:25 pm. Party of 5 *NEW*
Ohana Dinner 6:20 pm. Party of 16 CC Hold
*"Pre" NYE MK fireworks from Poly Beach
*
*Tuesday 31-Dec	BWV*
R&C Dinner 6:50 pm. Party of 10. OR R&C Dinner 4:15 pm. Party of 14.*NEW - back up ressie, still not quite big enough*
*NYE at Epcot*

*Wednesday 1-Jan	 BWV*
Trails End Dinner 7:25pm. Party of 16.
*Osborne Lights before dinner, Fort decorations after*

*Thursday 2-Jan	BWV*
Margaritaville Dinner. Ressie not yet made. Backup plan is dinner in villa or walk in at BRG

*Friday 3-Jan BWV*
PTC lunch 12:30 pm. Party of 16.
Flying Fish Adult Only Dinner 7:30pm. Party of 7. CC Hold. *Date change*
Kids eat in the villa.  
*Osborne Lights (again!)*

*Saturday 4-Jan Check out BWV/Move to THV*
WCC dinner 7:30 pm. Party of 16 *Date change*

*Sunday 5-Jan THV* 
Raglan Road Brunch 11:00am. Party of 10
Be our Guest Dinner 6:25pm. Party of 7 CC Hold

*Monday 6-Jan THV* 
Olivias Dinner	7:40pm. Party of 10

*Tuesday 7-Jan	THV Checkout and fly home *
Via Napoli lunch 12:45 pm Party of 10

There are a couple of things I could do now. 

1.  Call FF and try to increase the adult only dinner party size to 9.  
2.  Call and try to book Main Street Barber Haircuts for the boys.  Does anyone know how far out that books?  It would be SO much easier to do this later in the trip but I know they will want to do it first thing.  I love the idea of actually having a reservation though, will probably make an appointment for all 5 boys and then cancel as needed.

Then on Monday, the 8th I can do the following
1.  Try for a 2nd tables at BoG, Raglan brunch and Via Napoli

Tuesday the 9th...CP bookings.

I am SO undecided here!  My folks definitely plan to arrive on the 29th but will not be doing a red eye.  So it's really going to depend on flights.  It is theoretically possible they take the direct that gets in at 4:25 and are able to meet us at Epcot but it almost seems like the would really only make it in time for either the 8:15 CP showing, or an 8pm dinner ressie.  I don't see them being able to make it in time for the 6:20 ADR, followed by the 8:15 show.  I would really really like guaranteed seating for CP but am really thinking it just won't work with unknown flights and with what we do know, meaning a low probability anyway, I really don't like the huge surcharge....it adds up with a group this size, that's another issue as well.   Unless...Jeff picks them up from the airport and that may be an option. It is the only night we can do it as the following is the last night for it and we will be doing Ohana and the pre-NYE fireworks from the Poly since they are shown twice. 

The other major wrinkle here is the Osborne Lights.  I really want to see them turn "on" at 6pm.  They only run through the 4th (or at least the did last year) and everyone is dying to see them and so I'd love to do it early in the trip.  Right now DHS park hours end early starting on the 1st but I really hope that changes, heck they aren't past 10pm on the 29th and 30th so even going there late isn't an option. Looking at the various plans though, earliest I can see that working to see them turn "on" without giving something else up is on the 1st and then it's see them turn on and leave lol!. Give or take 25 min but at least we can just take a bus to dinner from there so that's good.

This was all SO on my brain last night (plus mom and I were chatting about it a lot) that as I was saying goodbye to my parents after the 4th of July fireworks last night I wished my dad a Happy New Year 

I did crunch a few numbers, looking at TIW versus DDP now that we have some ressies on the books and DDP may actually make more sense for us this trip.  We will see but it comes awfully close to a wash on the DDP and it does make life easy and with 2 of our days being blackouts, TIW doesn't pay off as much as it would otherwise. We could get both, FF would probably make TIW break even as that will be OOP and then we'd get the discount on drinks etc the other non blackout nights but...I will get an AP discount at FF so then again, maybe that's enough.

Oh and on a side note, Disney is NOT able to email you confirmations of anything dining related.  If you book over the phone, you will not get an email confirmation.  If you book online you "should" get one that is auto generated.  In the 16 reservations I've made now (5 online I think)...I have received one. But no one has the ability to re-generate one after the fact.  Ridiculous!


----------



## dizneeat

First off Cynthia, I want to say how sorry I am for not posting much lately. School ended today and the last few weeks were CRAZY. 
I did read though.

Now all those ADRs make my head spin. You are one BRAVE lady to take on the task! 
Hope everything you still need to do works out in your favour.

Forgot ..... brilliant idea to do the GF tea for the ladies!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

yep all that makes sense to me.


im so lost

all i can say is good luck


----------



## rentayenta

Your enthusiasm is inspiring. I'd seriously be drinking while trying to figure this all out. You are one organized chickie!  


I can't believe you had to get up so early yesterday, your day off. Hope you had a great day after.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eandesmom said:


> That they will, especially if you have booked through them!  I wouldn't be good at giving up the control   I actually have my folks and sister using one of them...if they ever get their act together (my folks and sister that is, not our DIS friend!).  I have to admit though for me, and I've used TA's on a few Disney trips over the years, and one DCL, it's hard for me to give up that control and access to my own ressie.  Plus now with DVC...



Yep, me too.  We used a TA for DCL the first time, and I found it frustrating that I couldn't log in and check on things or reserve things until the TA got all the paperwork to me.  It was convenient that she booked our flights, and hotel room at the Hyatt and our transport for us.  I believe she got all of that for just $200 each above the posted price on the DCL website, so it was an awesome deal - but I haven't seen it that good since.


----------



## annmarieda

I love that you got reservations for the ladies at GFTR.  So fun!

Your other ADRs are all at great places...but wow!!! so complicated.  I am so sorry.  

I will say I am super jealous that even seeing Osborne lights is an option for you...even if it is a complicated one.  We will JUST miss it.  I mean... I suppose I could shift our dates and arrive early...ending our trip with the race.  But I think overall it works better to stay after the race.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> First off Cynthia, I want to say how sorry I am for not posting much lately. School ended today and the last few weeks were CRAZY.
> I did read though.




I totally get how those last few weeks are!



dizneeat said:


> Now all those ADRs make my head spin. You are one BRAVE lady to take on the task!
> Hope everything you still need to do works out in your favour.
> 
> Forgot ..... brilliant idea to do the GF tea for the ladies!



I had planned on doing the tea and then just kind of forgot but it was probably for the best, easier to get things booked and then figure out where and how it fit in.  Same thing with Harmony Barbershop although booking that was ridiculously complicated.  Still better than waiting in line but UGH.  Glad I did it though.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> yep all that makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> im so lost
> 
> all i can say is good luck



We will need luck I am sure!  All planning aside we will have to survive the crowds, tranportation and teen boys!



rentayenta said:


> Your enthusiasm is inspiring. I'd seriously be drinking while trying to figure this all out. You are one organized chickie!
> 
> 
> I can't believe you had to get up so early yesterday, your day off. Hope you had a great day after.



Well going for a run after it was all done actually did help kind of reset the day, it was a bit of a rough morning to be sure.  We had a nice 4th overall and I'm mostly not working today although I have called Disney twice now, first for the tea and then for the barber shop 

Debating calling about the Flying Fish ressie but have to find that phone number as it's not through Disney Dining.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yep, me too.  We used a TA for DCL the first time, and I found it frustrating that I couldn't log in and check on things or reserve things until the TA got all the paperwork to me.  It was convenient that she booked our flights, and hotel room at the Hyatt and our transport for us.  I believe she got all of that for just $200 each above the posted price on the DCL website, so it was an awesome deal - but I haven't seen it that good since.



If we keep our DCL Magic cruise I will likely transfer it over but not until pretty close to the PIF date.  There are a few times where a TA truly has saved us $$ or come up with ideas we wouldn't have had on our own but for the most part I can do better myself.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I love that you got reservations for the ladies at GFTR.  So fun!



I am very excited for this one, I loved it with Kendall and Jeff's mom and it will be so nice to do it with my mom and sisters and we will get to see the GF all decorated, without kids!  Perfect.



annmarieda said:


> Your other ADRs are all at great places...but wow!!! so complicated.  I am so sorry.



I am pretty pleased with the overall lineup.  Still need to get a few more tables for my comfort level but overall it's not too bad. I went ahead and booked the barbershop and am glad I did.  It was a pita to book (there are only 3 stools!) but the boys will want it and having a reservation versus walk up will avoid meltdowns, frustrations and a lot of lost time.  

However, my big worry is I forget to cancel something or reduce something that has a CC hold...



annmarieda said:


> I will say I am super jealous that even seeing Osborne lights is an option for you...even if it is a complicated one.  We will JUST miss it.  I mean... I suppose I could shift our dates and arrive early...ending our trip with the race.  But I think overall it works better to stay after the race.



Well I would think you'd be able to enjoy the parks a lot more if it's after the race for sure.  I can't fathom that they are really going to close DHS at 10pm on the 29th and 30th and then 7pm for the rest of our trip.  I really really hope that changes or we are going to have to shoehorn the lights in, see them from basically 6-6:30 and then go straight to dinner and pray an hour from the park to dinner works.  Which it should at it will be a straight park to resort bus but I don't like feeling rushed.  I'd love to know we could go back late one night after dinner and just stroll through them so hopefully the hours will change.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

eandesmom said:


> We will need luck I am sure!  All planning aside we will have to survive the crowds, tranportation and teen boys!



well i can help you with that one.

if the TEEN boys become a problem on vacation, just lose them in the CROWDS after you get off the TRANSPORTATION.


----------



## annmarieda

OH!  I totally forgot that the GVTR would mean that you would be at GF for the christmas decorations!!!  That is sooo cool!!!

And as for the DHS times that they are closing...  I was surprised in February by how early every park closed.  It seemed like a new thing to me... I mean we had been there in Feb and March before and I didn't remember the 7pm closing times....


----------



## eandesmom

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> well i can help you with that one.
> 
> if the TEEN boys become a problem on vacation, just lose them in the CROWDS after you get off the TRANSPORTATION.



Except said teens would LOVE that   Their dream is to be allowed to just roam the parks without us.

And at that time of year, with those crowds, no way Jose.



annmarieda said:


> OH!  I totally forgot that the GVTR would mean that you would be at GF for the christmas decorations!!!  That is sooo cool!!!



I know!  I am so excited.



annmarieda said:


> And as for the DHS times that they are closing...  I was surprised in February by how early every park closed.  It seemed like a new thing to me... I mean we had been there in Feb and March before and I didn't remember the 7pm closing times....



I remember that from our Feb 2009 trip, it was crazy early which was a big bummer on non EMH nights.  They did adjust some like 1-2 weeks before as it was clear the crowds would be high. With it being NYE week it just makes no sense to me at all, I mean they know it will be at capacity all week!  Last years hours went later so I am really hoping that changes.


----------



## eandesmom

Having looked in on the fitness center and agreeing we had no intention of using it this trip, we headed up to our room to fill up our refillable mugs with a little something to take down to the pool. YAY for Pool drinks!

Drinks in hand we looked for a spot and decided to go near the fire pit.  Which might seem like an odd spot but it’s a pretty neat little alcove between the main pool and the beach where they do the nightly storytelling. 

















It was also completely deserted, a plus for us.  It had a lovely view (albeit a little blocked by all the fabulous fake lava rocks around us), was amazingly absent of pool noise and we lounged, enjoying the sound of the surf and music from Off the Hook which drifted down.  We also started inhaling our various trail mixes.  Me with the Ahola tropical mix and Jeff with his Costco trail mix.  Seriously, that stuff is like crack.  SO good.  Ok, not that I've ever had crack and that's probably a very un PC expression that I need to change, but wow was it addicting.  After about 30 minutes of reading, sipping and snacking we were ready to cool off.  Where did we go?  Why into the lazy river of course. 2 floats around the river and we decided that we really should go up and make lunch.

Jeff thought it would be fun to pose a bar picture





Very funny dude, now make me some lunch!





If you think that trail mix was addicting, if you ever go to Hawaii, try these chips.




OMG.  SO good

We have a different version of Maui Onion chips that you can buy here but these are so much better.  And the ones here are quite good!
Lunch with a view









No idea why I felt the need to use the tray, we didn't do that again.
Bellies full after a yummy lunch, we went back down.  Where?  Why to the lazy river of course!  Shocker.

I'd thought we did the double tube slide the night before but according my notes, it was actually now that we did it for the first time.  I went flying out of that thing.  Not very graceful at all but lots of fun. Another float around the river and we were cooled off and happy so of course, we went a-lounging again! (see a theme here?)  This time we headed a little bit to the left of where we'd been at the firepit, there is a whole area full of loungers in front of 'AMA'AMA.

Not quite as much fake lava rock blocking our view.  It's not all that close to the pool (not far either) and has a great view of the beach.  For an adult only spot it was perfect but wouldn't be as good if you were trying to keep an eye on kids.



 

Jeff decided that we had been here well over 24 hours and that it was pathetic he hadn't been in the ocean yet.

So off he went, Surf's up Jeff!  Go catch a wave!





Me?

I took a nap.  I was far too lazy and relaxed to get all salty and sandy.  LOL!

And enjoyed the view













Where is Jeff?





Out there somewhere.  Nice wife huh, keeping track of him.  Nice nap though!

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

After yet another hour of pure laziness well, it was happy hour!  We thought it might be fun to head next door to the JW and see what they might have.  Id heard about the Martriott having a good HH.  As we started to walk over there there we realized that our Aulani Key Cards wouldn't get us very far and that we might actually need more than a wristband.   Real money, ID's and a quick change of clothes later we headed next door.  Only to find...NO Happy Hour!  There was a pool bar and a lounge up a floor from the pool that was fully inside.  No thanks!  Apparently my notes were referring to the OTHER Marriott at Ko Olina, which was farther than we felt like walking.  Drat.  My notes did mention that Monkeypod had a good happy hour and it went until 5:30.  With that in mind we decided to walk across the street instead, by way of cutting through the JW.  I will say that the pool area was quite nice.  Not Aulani nice but certainly lovely enough.  Clearly I didn't take any pictures, sorry about that!  Lame options in the bar area though and the inside was a little bit of a maze to get out of, lots of high end shops (no thanks) but we finally made it out and across the street and to Monkeypod with&

3 minutes to spare.

They had live music on the patio but no empty tables and in the interest of being able to order before HH ended...we opted for the (last 2 stools!) bar and checked out the menu





Jeffs choice.  The Monkeypod Mai Tai.





My choice. The Pod Thai.





Aren't they pretty?





They tasted quite good too!

It is a cool bar, and a happening place!









We could hear the live music although it didn't last long as happy hour was over (at least over after we got our orders in lol!)

All you get is pictures from my bar stool, I didn't make much of an effort to capture the whole place, sorry!





As we sipped our drinks, happy with the happy hour prices, our happy hour appetizer arrived..something new to Jeff.

Truffle Fries!





Can you say YUM?

*YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
It is a great little happy hour menu!  Happy with our treats we headed back home to see what kind of sunset we might see.

I see&..

The sun













And a bit old resort in my way!





I'd like to be in one of those penthouses over there for this









And with that it went behind the JW.  It was still pretty even if we didn't really get to see it "set".

Up next

A Starlit Hui and back to Monkeypod!

Hui, Hula and Hops


----------



## annmarieda

Love the fact you got a nap in!  

Your good as crack comment had me   I too should be careful!!!  I maybe use that phrase a bit too much.   And... like you I have no point of reference....

Love your toes... and I am a bit jealous.  My toes do not look so pretty... runnig has taken its tole. 

Lunch looks great.  A nice relaxing one!  Your entire day looks relaxing!!!


----------



## micandminforever

I fill your pain of trying to plan a trip for a group.  I planned a trip for 14 last year, that before it ended dropped to 10.  I made the ADR's for 14 and then the wonderful cm's worked with me to reduce the number without losing the ADR.  I even had a CRT ADR that they had to send me to special services to rebook and refund, but they were able to do it.  I found it was easier to drop people than to add people. 

We found that after Jan. 1st the crowd dropped, and the morning of Jan 1st the crowd started out slow and did not buildup to afternoon.  We have gone the week after Jan. 1st two times and have enjoyed the christmas decorations without the big crowds.


----------



## Leshaface

You guys made excellent use of the lazy river so far!  And no ocean for you?  I get it.  I wouldn't want my freshly pedicured toes to be messed up either 

Great that you guys made it just in time for HH.  The drinks look so delicious and fancy!  Truffle fries...OMGosh!  The first time i've ever had them was at a restaurant in San Francisco and they were ridiculously amazing!!!


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> This was all SO on my brain last night (plus mom and I were chatting about it a lot) that as I was saying goodbye to my parents after the 4th of July fireworks last night I wished my dad a Happy New Year



 That is SO something I would do!  Thanks for the chuckle!



eandesmom said:


> I did crunch a few numbers, looking at TIW versus DDP now that we have some ressies on the books and DDP may actually make more sense for us this trip.  We will see but it comes awfully close to a wash on the DDP and it does make life easy and with 2 of our days being blackouts, TIW doesn't pay off as much as it would otherwise. We could get both, FF would probably make TIW break even as that will be OOP and then we'd get the discount on drinks etc the other non blackout nights but...I will get an AP discount at FF so then again, maybe that's enough.



Well, I will have TIW for May so we are set there.  And it makes me feels even better that I purchased it because I am not completely sure that Denny and I even broke even for June.  But we definitely will with our first ADR for 10 in October.  Denny's brother, SIL, and entire family are meeting us at Crystal Palace for breakfast.  They are getting the QS dining plan because of the size of variety of their group.  

Glad you are chipping away at the old ADRs for NY's.  Next you can start working on our May ADRs.  Just sayin'!


----------



## MEK

Almost missed the actual update.  

Love the toe shot!

Big Swell IPA.  Right on!

Sammies on the verandah with that view is definitely a winner.


----------



## englishrose47

Great Update !!Yay for a relaxing time and then Happy hour !!!Know what you mean about getting so into planning you forget what time of the year it really is


----------



## rentayenta

Love this update.  The HH drinks and truffle fries look awesome and it looks like a really nice bar. 

Great looking lunch too. You're so motivated. My lazy butt would have stayed by the pool and ordered food even after going to the store.  I've got to follow your lead. 

I'm with MEK, whenever you're ready to work on May's ADRs, I'm good too. 

References to crack being addictive are still PC, no worries. 

Nice bar shot too. You like the rum eh?


----------



## scottny

Wow that was a lot of work with the ADRs. Glad you got it worked out. 
I booked all my dining online and got a email for all of them. 
It looks more formal with the tray. LOL
Those drinks at the monkey place did look good.


----------



## CarolynK

OK, so I am commenting on this TR for the first time, we were away for a couple of weeks. I'm sure you missed me! Anyway, a few comments:

--we went to Aulani over winter break in 2011 and flew Alaska Air for the first time, loved it - kinda reminiscent of the now-defunct but beloved Midwest Air (based out of Milwaukee), I do miss them...
--regarding being "cheap" and carrying your own bags - I think it's perfectly fine in a Disney hotel, especially a DVC hotel (we do it all the time). At a Hyatt in Paris, it's a little bit more unusual, but that didn't stop us from doing it!! I mean, we had 2 rollers and 2 smaller bags for 4 people. Why do I need to tip someone for that?!
--love your view, despite the JW in the way...
--loved the Kapolei Safeway; Safeway is my home store, love those gas rewards!
--never been to a spa, but we've never traveled without kids so maybe someday...
--gresat shot of the "bar" in your room! Gotta have your own stash...Sauvignon Blanc is my fav white! We're partial to New Zealand ones.
--your update of the NYE trip, WOW. You are SO organized. We actually have been to WDW a few times for NYE (and this upcoming one as well) and 12/31 has become a definite "eat in the room" night for us. It's just too crazy for our taste, but I'm sure it will be really festive with a group like yours!

Love your pictures, looking forward to more!


----------



## franandaj

I still use the "crack" comparison even though I have no reference point.  

The drinks at the Monkey Bar looked pretty good!

I would have used the trays the whole time.  I'm into the whole presentation thing and making us feel special since I rarely do it at home.  The only time is breakfast in bed.

The sunset looked great!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Love the fact you got a nap in!



I am so NOT a napper, really the only time I can actually do it is on a lounger in the sun.  Or on a plane, that's about it.  It was lovely!!



annmarieda said:


> Your good as crack comment had me   I too should be careful!!!  I maybe use that phrase a bit too much.   And... like you I have no point of reference....



I definitely use it too much and maybe I shouldn't worry about offending real crack addicts when I do it but it did occur to me that it probably really isn't PC.  



annmarieda said:


> Love your toes... and I am a bit jealous.  My toes do not look so pretty... runnig has taken its tole.



Knock on something but so far I haven't had that issue.  I know my sister does as does Jeff.  Maybe it's the forefront strike?  Or the fact I am running a lot less than you.    But...I made it 5.5 miles today so that was pretty cool and it included my hill..and I didn't die!  LOL.



annmarieda said:


> Lunch looks great.  A nice relaxing one!  Your entire day looks relaxing!!!



The entire day was...it continues!  Seriously we were absolute BUMS the first 2 days of this trip.  That does change...



micandminforever said:


> I fill your pain of trying to plan a trip for a group.  I planned a trip for 14 last year, that before it ended dropped to 10.  I made the ADR's for 14 and then the wonderful cm's worked with me to reduce the number without losing the ADR.  I even had a CRT ADR that they had to send me to special services to rebook and refund, but they were able to do it.  I found it was easier to drop people than to add people.



That is my hope, hence all the large group bookings.  Worst case is 17 and I figure adding one won't be an issue but more than that will be.  Once people actually figure out their dates it may change things too.



micandminforever said:


> We found that after Jan. 1st the crowd dropped, and the morning of Jan 1st the crowd started out slow and did not buildup to afternoon.  We have gone the week after Jan. 1st two times and have enjoyed the christmas decorations without the big crowds.



I am really hoping that is the case for our trip as well and tried to time it as late as possible but still get there in time for CP and NYE.



Leshaface said:


> You guys made excellent use of the lazy river so far!  And no ocean for you?  I get it.  I wouldn't want my freshly pedicured toes to be messed up either



LOL!  That isn't why I didn't go in the ocean at that moment, I promise I do later and more than once.  I was just more interested in the nap and not getting salty.  It is pretty funny just how much we were in that lazy river as 2 adults without kids, we absolutely loved it!



Leshaface said:


> Great that you guys made it just in time for HH.  The drinks look so delicious and fancy!  Truffle fries...OMGosh!  The first time i've ever had them was at a restaurant in San Francisco and they were ridiculously amazing!!!



The HH prices were pretty good all things considered.  Not cheap but much more palatable and oh, those fries!



MEK said:


> That is SO something I would do!  Thanks for the chuckle!



Jeff blamed it on the wine I'd had but seriously, I'd been online at 6am booking NYE, chatting about it all night with my mom and then there WERE fireworks.  I don't think it was the wine.  Although that probably didn't help.  



MEK said:


> Well, I will have TIW for May so we are set there.  And it makes me feels even better that I purchased it because I am not completely sure that Denny and I even broke even for June.  But we definitely will with our first ADR for 10 in October.  Denny's brother, SIL, and entire family are meeting us at Crystal Palace for breakfast.  They are getting the QS dining plan because of the size of variety of their group.



CP alone will save a  bundle! It would pencil better for us where we not there over blackout days but it will also come down to whether everyone in our villa is up for it as you can't split it up as you know.  We could however just do it for one, or the other, of the split stay bookings so that is an option as well.



MEK said:


> Glad you are chipping away at the old ADRs for NY's.  Next you can start working on our May ADRs.  Just sayin'!



LOL!  Happy to do so...in what is that, Nov?



MEK said:


> Almost missed the actual update.
> 
> Love the toe shot!
> 
> Big Swell IPA.  Right on!
> 
> Sammies on the verandah with that view is definitely a winner.



Gotta have a toe shot!  Jeff drank the Big Swell most of the trip, it is darn tasty.  As you know I"ve largely given up beer so I didn't have any but did have a couple of sips of other ones he tried while we were out.  I will say, and he'd agree that it's even better on tap...which they have at Monkeypod...and at Off the Hook...and O'leo...


----------



## englishrose47

No Toe shots for me !! Not with my ugly feet !!!And this from the Pole dancing Grannie !!!


----------



## annmarieda

The toe thing isn't so much a forefoot strike as it is the blood being swung repeatedly into the toes over a distance run.  That is why half marathons or further are the big contributors to nail loss.  Feet also swell during a run.  The last factor is shoes.  Shoes that fit fine at the start of a half will be too small by the end. (remember the feet swell)  So all that blood and swollen tissue hitting the end of the shoe...and the toes and nails suffer big time.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Great Update !!Yay for a relaxing time and then Happy hour !!!Know what you mean about getting so into planning you forget what time of the year it really is



Well I am enjoying summer so don't really want it to be Dec yet so I guess it's a good thing!

It was a very relaxing afternoon



rentayenta said:


> Love this update.  The HH drinks and truffle fries look awesome and it looks like a really nice bar.



We loved Monkeypod, you'll see more of it!



rentayenta said:


> Great looking lunch too. You're so motivated. My lazy butt would have stayed by the pool and ordered food even after going to the store.  I've got to follow your lead.



I'm not so sure it's that much motivated, or us being cheap but there are times where we definitely blow off what we "should" do and buy food when we have stuff at the villa..as you will see. 



rentayenta said:


> I'm with MEK, whenever you're ready to work on May's ADRs, I'm good too.
> 
> References to crack being addictive are still PC, no worries.
> 
> Nice bar shot too. You like the rum eh?



We like rum on vacation, never have it at home.  Go figure!  Actually we rarely have hard anything at home other than the occasional margarita.  Beer and wine around here.

I wonder if crack addicts think it is PC?  then again...they may not be thinking.

I think we have a decent outline already for May, nice starting point at any rate!



scottny said:


> Wow that was a lot of work with the ADRs. Glad you got it worked out.
> I booked all my dining online and got a email for all of them.
> It looks more formal with the tray. LOL
> Those drinks at the monkey place did look good.



It does look more formal with a tray.  However it was a little awkward which is why we changed later on.  Monkeypod was wonderful!!!



CarolynK said:


> OK, so I am commenting on this TR for the first time, we were away for a couple of weeks. I'm sure you missed me! Anyway, a few comments:



I did miss you  so glad you made it!  Hope it was somewhere fabulous! 



CarolynK said:


> --we went to Aulani over winter break in 2011 and flew Alaska Air for the first time, loved it - kinda reminiscent of the now-defunct but beloved Midwest Air (based out of Milwaukee), I do miss them...
> --regarding being "cheap" and carrying your own bags - I think it's perfectly fine in a Disney hotel, especially a DVC hotel (we do it all the time). At a Hyatt in Paris, it's a little bit more unusual, but that didn't stop us from doing it!! I mean, we had 2 rollers and 2 smaller bags for 4 people. Why do I need to tip someone for that?!



I love Alaska!  Would fly them for every trip if I could

As for bags, we did it all over Europe I admit, we do it most places for that matter.



CarolynK said:


> --love your view, despite the JW in the way...
> --loved the Kapolei Safeway; Safeway is my home store, love those gas rewards!



I grew up going to Safeway but until the past year didn't really shop there that much as there are stores closer. But combine it with 1/2 an hour to kill during trombone lessons and the gas rewards and it's our go to store for most items these days.



CarolynK said:


> --never been to a spa, but we've never traveled without kids so maybe someday...
> --gresat shot of the "bar" in your room! Gotta have your own stash...Sauvignon Blanc is my fav white! We're partial to New Zealand ones.



You can still go to the spa with kids you know.....that's why they have placed like Aunties Beach House! 

New Zealand or French works for me, the rest tend to add Semillion...bleh.



CarolynK said:


> --your update of the NYE trip, WOW. You are SO organized. We actually have been to WDW a few times for NYE (and this upcoming one as well) and 12/31 has become a definite "eat in the room" night for us. It's just too crazy for our taste, but I'm sure it will be really festive with a group like yours!



I am not at all opposed to the dine in option.  Challenge is that if we really have that many people, heck even if it is less, there physically isn't seating for all that many in the 2B villa.  THV is more likely to be our dine in night or 2 once things settle.  I figure at BWV you'd get what, 2 at the counter, 2 at the table in the living space, 2 at a table in the studio and everyone else is on a couch or the balcony?  Not exactly my idea of a family meal unfortunately even if we bring all those tables in and try to squish in the main area.

I am also a bit worried that if we don't go in to the park by a certain time, we won't be able to get in but will just have to see how that really plays out.  We can see fireworks from the villa so if the crowds get to us, we will bail for sure.



CarolynK said:


> Love your pictures, looking forward to more!



There will be more!



franandaj said:


> I still use the "crack" comparison even though I have no reference point.



I am glad to see I am not the only one!



franandaj said:


> The drinks at the Monkey Bar looked pretty good!



They were!



franandaj said:


> I would have used the trays the whole time.  I'm into the whole presentation thing and making us feel special since I rarely do it at home.  The only time is breakfast in bed.
> 
> The sunset looked great!



We used them twice and then not again, it was easier not to as each chair on the lanai had it's own ottoman and that worked much better from an access standpoint.  It does look nice though!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> No Toe shots for me !! Not with my ugly feet !!!And this from the Pole dancing Grannie !!!







annmarieda said:


> The toe thing isn't so much a forefoot strike as it is the blood being swung repeatedly into the toes over a distance run.  That is why half marathons or further are the big contributors to nail loss.  Feet also swell during a run.  The last factor is shoes.  Shoes that fit fine at the start of a half will be too small by the end. (remember the feet swell)  So all that blood and swollen tissue hitting the end of the shoe...and the toes and nails suffer big time.



A very good reason never to train for a full marathon 

That makes sense.


----------



## glennbo123

I'm getting a "relaxation" theme from this TR.    Sounds good to me!

Monkeypod looks great.  I think we'll definitely try that one.  Good to know that happy hour ends at 5:30!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> I'm getting a "relaxation" theme from this TR.    Sounds good to me!



Just a little bit huh! Lol. I will tell you...that does change.  We were bums those first 2 days, it was wonderful.



glennbo123 said:


> Monkeypod looks great.  I think we'll definitely try that one.  Good to know that happy hour ends at 5:30!



You will get to see Monkeypod again


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up and loving it.   

Absolutely love the two of you being "poolrats" in the lazy river.  

Love a bit of pixie dust on NOT missing happy Hour.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Having looked in on the fitness center and agreeing we had no intention of using it this trip


Seriously... you're in Hawaii.  You can use treadmills and ellipticals anywhere.  



eandesmom said:


> Seriously, that stuff is like crack.  SO good.  Ok, not that I've ever had crack and that's probably a very un PC expression that I need to change, but wow was it addicting.


That must be some good trail mix... not that I've ever done crack either.  And being PC is overrated.  



eandesmom said:


> Jeff thought it would be fun to pose a bar picture


Hmmm... you'd think someone on an island vacation might have a little more rum than that.   



eandesmom said:


> Apparently my notes were referring to the OTHER Marriott at Ko Olina, which was farther than we felt like walking.  Drat.  My notes did mention that Monkeypod had a good happy hour and it went until 5:30.  With that in mind we decided to walk across the street instead, by way of cutting through the JW.


Well, that was almost a trip planning fail.  Nice save though with your secondary option.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Caught up and loving it.
> 
> Absolutely love the two of you being "poolrats" in the lazy river.



we were totally poolrats this trip!



Poolrat said:


> Love a bit of pixie dust on NOT missing happy Hour.



Well, it's not like we couldn't have just had it on our lanai...or at Aualni but it was fun to get out too!



afwdwfan said:


> Seriously... you're in Hawaii.  You can use treadmills and ellipticals anywhere.


exactly!



afwdwfan said:


> That must be some good trail mix... not that I've ever done crack either.  And being PC is overrated.


 
It was some seriously good trail mix!



afwdwfan said:


> Hmmm... you'd think someone on an island vacation might have a little more rum than that.



You'd have thought we were British soldiers, collecting our wages!



afwdwfan said:


> Well, that was almost a trip planning fail.  Nice save though with your secondary option.



Oh there are a few trip planning fails, just wait.  

I'm glad it worked out the way it did though, it's a great HH!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Caught up!  

YES on the Maui Onion chips.  We got a huge bag from Costco and I probably ate 2/3 of it myself.  Talk about crack!

And YES on Monkeypod!  Great place and good happy hour discounts.

Glenn--happy hour at Monkeypod is 3:30 - 5:30.  1/2 price appetizers, discounts on beers/cocktails, and $9 pizzas.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Caught up!



Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It seemed like you were on that trip for forever, I can't wait to read about it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> YES on the Maui Onion chips.  We got a huge bag from Costco and I probably ate 2/3 of it myself.  Talk about crack!



We should have gotten one from Costco.  Instead we went through TWO from ABC.  LOL!  I even brought the little leftovers home on the plane, no way was I letting a single chip go to waste.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And YES on Monkeypod!  Great place and good happy hour discounts.
> 
> Glenn--happy hour at Monkeypod is 3:30 - 5:30.  1/2 price appetizers, discounts on beers/cocktails, and $9 pizzas.  Definitely worth it.



I really wanted to try one of those $9 pizzas, they sounded good.  They also have live music at HH and then again later at night, daily!


----------



## KatMark

Naps at the pool are the best part of naps. And obviously Jeff was safe in the ocean by himself since you went for happy hour afterwards.


----------



## TarzansKat

This is SO my kind of trip report.  Ambience, good drinks, and good food.  I drool over your pictures. 

Ugh on the dining experience.  I can't believe you can't get the confirmations.  That's a little crazy.  How did "updating" a website create such a poor experience?  It was better before, and that's so hard to wrap my mind around.  Moving forward should be better!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Naps at the pool are the best part of naps. And obviously Jeff was safe in the ocean by himself since you went for happy hour afterwards.



Yes, he didn't drown, that is a very good thing!  Naps by the pool or ocean are the very best thing.  I love them!!!!



TarzansKat said:


> This is SO my kind of trip report.  Ambience, good drinks, and good food.  I drool over your pictures.



It's pretty low key so far huh!  It was an amazingly lazy couple of days for sure, just lovely!



KatMark said:


> Ugh on the dining experience.  I can't believe you can't get the confirmations.  That's a little crazy.  How did "updating" a website create such a poor experience?  It was better before, and that's so hard to wrap my mind around.  Moving forward should be better!



It is crazy!  I was on the phone again today as my 2nd window opened..they were able to book them under me, as long as they deliberately didn't use my email.  And I opened another "account" to allow one more booking on NYE so at least if we want to eat at 4/4:15 I have obtained seating for all 16.

Now I have to decide what to do about CP and I just don't know!!!


----------



## jedijill

You are getting me hooked on the idea of going to Aulani!!!  I can't believe a OV studio in the lowest season is 175 points....I'm going to have to save up!

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> You are getting me hooked on the idea of going to Aulani!!!  I can't believe a OV studio in the lowest season is 175 points....I'm going to have to save up!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yeah, it's a lot of points!  Kind of a bummer that it's a flat rate, no weekend/weeknight difference.  It was worth saving the 7 points to do the standard view for one night though even though moving is a pain.  The pool views are lovely and will often have a peek ocean as well so something to consider.

That said...it was worth every point to us!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

for more resort time filled with relaxing, drinks, sun and water!!!  

Your in-room bar shot looks strangely familiar.........like one I would have in my room!!! 

Monkeypod sounds like a lot of fun!  Hope I get to try it out one day! 

More wonderful pics of the sunset, even with the blocked view. 

So crazy what you are having to go through for ADRs for your upcoming trip!!!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> for more resort time filled with relaxing, drinks, sun and water!!!



Really, what more does anyone need?



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Your in-room bar shot looks strangely familiar.........like one I would have in my room!!!







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Monkeypod sounds like a lot of fun!  Hope I get to try it out one day!
> 
> More wonderful pics of the sunset, even with the blocked view.



We loved that place, could have gone there more than we did even!  The sunsets were wonderful.  We could have tried to go around the front of the JW to see but we were so in love with our own lanai, we never did!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> So crazy what you are having to go through for ADRs for your upcoming trip!!!



Oh my goodness, I fee like I have been on the phone daily.  I have NO idea how everything will play out and feel I have very likely gone overboard with backup plans but...I want options!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It seemed like you were on that trip for forever, I can't wait to read about it!



Thanks!  It felt like the trip went awfully fast to us.

We only came home because we ran out of money.



eandesmom said:


> We should have gotten one from Costco.  Instead we went through TWO from ABC.  LOL!  I even brought the little leftovers home on the plane, no way was I letting a single chip go to waste.



I hear ya.  I think I frightened my family by attacking the chips with such a frenzy.



eandesmom said:


> I really wanted to try one of those $9 pizzas, they sounded good.  They also have live music at HH and then again later at night, daily!



We had a bit of an issue with the live music guy...but you'll have to read about that one.


----------



## eandesmom

A piece falls into place!

My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!

And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks!  It felt like the trip went awfully fast to us.
> 
> We only came home because we ran out of money.



That is such a drag but boy, do I know how that works!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hear ya.  I think I frightened my family by attacking the chips with such a frenzy.



We'd have had to have 2 bags on hand otherwise it might have gotten ripped by folks grabbing it out of the other persons hand!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We had a bit of an issue with the live music guy...but you'll have to read about that one.



Oh dear!

We only had live music gals the times we were there.  No guys.  I don't think...


----------



## Mndisneygirl

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job. A hard job, but a really great one. Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room. She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!


 

Thank goodness you made all those backup plans with ADRs!!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Thank goodness you made all those backup plans with ADRs!!



No  kidding.  Honestly we all thought it would be late Aug or sept before she would know anything, most schools and districts have all of July shut down around here and it's the only interview she's had so far.  She is super excited!  Question will be...do I have enough backup plans?


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



  So glad!!!


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



Whoo hooo!!! Congrats to your Sis!  Yay that everyone can go on the trip now!!! 

Jill in CO


----------



## mickeystoontown

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



That's great news!  I'm with Mndisneygirl, good thing you made all those ADR plans.


----------



## eandesmom

Ok, here is where we are at.  I swear I've called Disney Dining daily!  And recreation and probably someone else but I'm not sure.  I have a lot of CC guarantees out there so will need to be on top of tweaking as things develop or I could end up with some major headaches

Here is what I "think" might happen, and the various backup plans, based on today's developments.  Basically I have stuff in the early days of the trip that are much less ride focused, knowing how nutty lines will be.  

*Arrival schedule*

Saturday 28-Dec.  Red eye flight for us and possibly my sister, her 2 kids and my other nephew and maybe his mom or dad (my brother), 7-8 total
Sunday 29-Dec.  My folks and other sister /BIL arrive, late afternoon, early evening, possibly late evening, 10-12 total, outside chance of sisters BF and his 2 kids as well so 10-15 total.

*Sunday 29-Dec	BWV *
MK/Epcot

Kouzzina Breakfast 8:30 am. Party of 8. OR Captains Grille Breakfast 8:00 am Party of 4. I will adjust this once we have flights, shouldn't be a problem to modify.
Harmony Barber Shop (Boys Haircut party) 11:30 Kolby & Eric, 12:00 Quin, 12:30 Evan & Isaac.  If the other boys are arriving later I will probably still take mine on this day and just cancel the others. It's a traditional first thing to do for them and they won't want to wait.
Via Napoli dinner 3:30 pm.  Party of 8.  Candelight Processional Package
6:45 pm Candlelight Processional
Biergarten Dinner 6:30 pm. Party of 14 OR Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm party of 12.
 10:30 pm, Illuminations.  Special viewing for those who went to the CP (if we keep it).  Not sure how that works or if it can easily be given to someone else.  I'd make a couple of kids give my folks their viewing spot if that was an option.
 11:15 pm.  While we may be ready to pass out...it will actually only be 9:30 pm to us and if we slept on the plane...a nightcap for the adults (especially if others got in late) at the Belle Vue Lounge might be in order.  

Given that my folks, and almost certainly sister/BIL will not do the red eye it just isn't possible for them to land in time to do a CP package.  I am leaning towards the late CP lunch for those that are there (or maybe just the adults if the kids don't care about CP and they get pool or CS time) and then the larger group at Biergarten later .  I may try to up that 8pm reservation to be more people, or move it a little later.  I was going for a Via lunch and may still try to modify it but the CM made a good point on the phone.  Originally I was having her look at Les Chefs for lunch (Eric is dying to eat there and for the same price as a Biergarten dinner package...I'd rather spend the extra $$ at Les Chefs).  A lunch package would have been a little tight with the harmony barber shop appointments and would have meant the 5pm show.  At the 6:45 pm show it will be getting dark/be dark and be more magical at the CP itself.  Plus Via will be a great lunch!  This is a LOT of food for one day but if we are on the red eye I want...breakfast could end up more like 7:30 am and we will be hungry enough to pull it off I think.  We will see.

*Monday 30-Dec	BWV *
DHS/DTD/MK

DHS AM
Garden View Lounge Tea at the Grand Floridian 1:25 pm. Party of 5
Disney Quest for the kids and Balloon Ride while girls at tea? Or Pool, or whatever!
Ohana Dinner 6:20 pm. Party of 16 CC Hold
"Pre" NYE MK fireworks from Poly Beach 9:00 and Electric Water Pageant
MK EMH till 2 am 

*Tuesday 31-Dec	 BWV *
AK/Epcot

 AK AM.
R&C Dinner 6:50 pm. Party of 10. OR R&C Dinner 4:15 pm. Party of 14.+ one table of 2.  I would vastly prefer to eat at 6:50 but can't get a 2nd table no matter the size at that hour.  I will keep trying.  I honestly wouldn't mind dinner in the villa but it really is too small to seat everyone and it does worry me not being in the park, that we won't be able to get in at a certain point.  I could also try to change it to a late Biergarten which arguably would be easier to get and just drop that on the 29th.  For now I will keep this but if my mom ever gets her ressie, I'll have her try for another restaurant option as yet another backup.  LOL!  Need to determine at what point we need to be in the park to be ok...
NYE at Epcot

If this sort of pans out up to this point in the trip. we will at least have "been" to each park once.  From here out, I'll look at hours and what the group wants to do but have little to no real agenda.

*Wednesday 1-Jan	 BWV*

Trails End Dinner 7:25pm. Party of 16.
Osborne Lights before dinner, Fort decorations after

*Thursday 2-Jan	BWV*
WWOHP

Margaritaville Dinner. Ressie not yet made. Backup plan is dinner in villa or walk in at BRG

*Friday 3-Jan BWV*

PTC lunch 12:30 pm. Party of 16.
Flying Fish Adult Only Dinner 7:30pm. Party of 7. CC Hold.  I need to figure out if I should up this to 9 adults.  Probably should to be safe but it's a different number to call.
Kids eat in the villa. 
Osborne Lights before dinner (again!)

*Saturday 4-Jan Check out BWV/Move to THV*

WCC dinner 7:30 pm. Party of 16 Date change
TOWL fireworks if time after dinner, OR castle show if we havent seen it yet
*Sunday 5-Jan THV* 
I assume my sister and BIL will leave this day so only have ADR's including them though breakfast.  Same thing with sisters BF and his girls.  It may end up just being the 4 of us and my parents if my other sister has to get back for work.

Raglan Road Brunch 11:00am. Party of 10 + 11:00 am Party of 6
Be our Guest Dinner 6:25pm. Party of 7 + BoG party of 4 6:40pm CC Holds
TOWL fireworks if time after dinner, OR castle show if we havent seen it yet

*Monday 6-Jan THV	*

Olivias Dinner	7:40pm. Party of 10
Not sure if sister will be able to stay with her kids as she will be due back at school this day and I have no idea if she can take a couple of days of vacation or not.  Given that Jeff will likely be off doing plane stuff this day I will likely not volunteer to keep all the nephews but we will see how it all plays out.  My parents will likely check out this day but will be heading elsewhere in FL so may still be around for dinner.

*Tuesday 7-Jan	THV Checkout and fly home *

Via Napoli lunch 12:45 pm Party of 10.
If we keep the CP, I'll book something else but what, I've no idea.  Maybe Les Chef's for 4 for Eric depending on who is around.  I do want one last sit down meal, and probably a big, late lunch.  If we get the flights we want, DME will be at about 3-3:30.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> So glad!!!



Me too!  She really is a lynchpin in this so it's huge news.



jedijill said:


> Whoo hooo!!! Congrats to your Sis!  Yay that everyone can go on the trip now!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yes!  My mom and I discussed, at length, on the 4th that if it worked out that my sister and her 2 boys could go but my brother/ex SIL weren't going to go and/or pay for my nephew that somehow between all of us, we will get him there.  So now (in my mind at least) the only wildcards are my brother/ex SIL and their son, plus my sisters BF and his girls.

Of course my mom still doesn't have her room reservation... 



mickeystoontown said:


> That's great news!  I'm with Mndisneygirl, good thing you made all those ADR plans.



Yes, people may think I'm nuts but...better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations to your sister!


----------



## Poolrat

Even though you have Disney Dining on your Christmas card list now ( since you know them that well now)  you have been great at making plans and backup plans and backup to the back up plans.  

I look forward to seeing everything evolve and then finally in action in Dec.


----------



## englishrose47

Wow those plans are overwhelming !!!I can't imagine planning for all those people and not even knowing the exact number !!!!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Reading the list of those ADRs makes my head spin, let alone making all of the calls to reserve it all! You are braver than I am!


----------



## dizneeat

Congrats to your sister! So happy for her.

Again, Cynthia, all your planning makes my head spin.  I always thought organizing our travels can be stressful, but what you have accomplished here is awesome.


----------



## emmysmommy

Ahhh lazy rivers, cocktails (love the tropical theming of the booze bottles in the villa - nice job Jeff!), AND truffles fries!  Sounds like an awesome combo.  It strikes me as such a counterpoint to WDW TRs that are go, go, go that this trip of yours appears favor a nap in a lounger and cocktails on the lanai.  So perfect!! 

My gosh, how hard it must be to plan for so many people.  Great job!  Your options reminded me that we booked the CP package for Chefs de France this morning but then I didn't favor the early dinner/CP time so I rebooked a dinner later in our December trip for the 8:15 show.  Now to see who are the narrators.


----------



## Flossbolna

Congratulations to your sister on the new job!! It sounds like a very challenging job, I am always full of respect for people who choose to work in that field!

Your plans sounds great - you ought to get a huge Christmas gift from your family for planning all this for them! I hope they appreciate all your efforts!

I am sorry that I am so behind on commenting on your Aulani adventures. I absolutely adore the look of Monkeypods! I understand that is a local bar there? I really, really need to plan a trip to Hawaii (oh - and I really liked your suggestion of breaking the journey up with a stop in Seattle, that's a great idea!).


----------



## franandaj

I've been keeping up on my phone, following along but not posting as it is sproblematic from the phone.  You know the #$//& that has been going on feom my PTR so I'm going to join in and be brief. 

Yay for your sister's job!

I @still can't believe the level of ADRs you've gone to. I can't follow which sister is which and which BIL is coming in and who is marriwd to who, but that's what I get for having one sister. Hey if we come ip to visit them perhaps we can meet. They live in Everett. We don't have lots in common but feel that sometime we shoild visit in summer since the kids don't know us at all. They don't travel because my BIL is afraid to fly. They moved about 10 years ago to WA and we habe rarely seen thwm since.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Ok, here is where we are at.  I swear I've called Disney Dining daily!  And recreation and probably someone else but I'm not sure.  I have a lot of CC guarantees out there so will need to be on top of tweaking as things develop or I could end up with some major headaches
> 
> Here is what I "think" might happen, and the various backup plans, based on today's developments.  Basically I have stuff in the early days of the trip that are much less ride focused, knowing how nutty lines will be.
> 
> *Arrival schedule*






Be careful with all of those CC holds. That's so something I'd get burned on. But I'm not nearly as organized as you. 



> Saturday 28-Dec.  Red eye flight for us and possibly my sister, her 2 kids and my other nephew and maybe his mom or dad (my brother), 7-8 total
> Sunday 29-Dec.  My folks and other sister /BIL arrive, late afternoon, early evening, possibly late evening, 10-12 total, outside chance of sisters BF and his 2 kids as well so 10-15 total.



How do the kids all do on red eyes? Is it non stop? 



> *Sunday 29-Dec	BWV *
> MK/Epcot
> 
> Kouzzina Breakfast 8:30 am. Party of 8. OR Captains Grille Breakfast 8:00 am Party of 4. I will adjust this once we have flights, shouldn't be a problem to modify.
> Harmony Barber Shop (Boys Haircut party) 11:30 Kolby & Eric, 12:00 Quin, 12:30 Evan & Isaac.  If the other boys are arriving later I will probably still take mine on this day and just cancel the others. It's a traditional first thing to do for them and they won't want to wait.
> Via Napoli dinner 3:30 pm.  Party of 8.  Candelight Processional Package
> 6:45 pm Candlelight Processional
> Biergarten Dinner 6:30 pm. Party of 14 OR Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm party of 12.
> 10:30 pm, Illuminations.  Special viewing for those who went to the CP (if we keep it).  Not sure how that works or if it can easily be given to someone else.  I'd make a couple of kids give my folks their viewing spot if that was an option.
> 11:15 pm.  While we may be ready to pass out...it will actually only be 9:30 pm to us and if we slept on the plane...a nightcap for the adults (especially if others got in late) at the Belle Vue Lounge might be in order.





I'm at 11:15 wanting to pass out already.  Will you all nap before you begin after flying red eye? Via Napoli looks awesome nut I'm guessing you'll need another meal later as that's early for dinner. How long is the CP? Could you eat after? Can you watch CP without a dinner package? 



> Given that my folks, and almost certainly sister/BIL will not do the red eye it just isn't possible for them to land in time to do a CP package.  I am leaning towards the late CP lunch for those that are there (or maybe just the adults if the kids don't care about CP and they get pool or CS time) and then the larger group at Biergarten later .  I may try to up that 8pm reservation to be more people, or move it a little later.  I was going for a Via lunch and may still try to modify it but the CM made a good point on the phone.  Originally I was having her look at Les Chefs for lunch (Eric is dying to eat there and for the same price as a Biergarten dinner package...I'd rather spend the extra $$ at Les Chefs).  A lunch package would have been a little tight with the harmony barber shop appointments and would have meant the 5pm show.  At the 6:45 pm show it will be getting dark/be dark and be more magical at the CP itself.  Plus Via will be a great lunch!  This is a LOT of food for one day but if we are on the red eye I want...breakfast could end up more like 7:30 am and we will be hungry enough to pull it off I think.  We will see.





They do more than one CP show per night? I have so much to learn. Who's the host? 



> *Monday 30-Dec	BWV *
> DHS/DTD/MK
> 
> DHS AM
> Garden View Lounge Tea at the Grand Floridian 1:25 pm. Party of 5
> Disney Quest for the kids and Balloon Ride while girls at tea? Or Pool, or whatever!
> Ohana Dinner 6:20 pm. Party of 16 CC Hold
> "Pre" NYE MK fireworks from Poly Beach 9:00 and Electric Water Pageant
> MK EMH till 2 am





Oh the tea will be awesome! Have you done it before? 

MK until 2 am? 



> *Tuesday 31-Dec	 BWV *
> AK/Epcot
> 
> AK AM.
> R&C Dinner 6:50 pm. Party of 10. OR R&C Dinner 4:15 pm. Party of 14.+ one table of 2.  I would vastly prefer to eat at 6:50 but can't get a 2nd table no matter the size at that hour.  I will keep trying.  I honestly wouldn't mind dinner in the villa but it really is too small to seat everyone and it does worry me not being in the park, that we won't be able to get in at a certain point.  I could also try to change it to a late Biergarten which arguably would be easier to get and just drop that on the 29th.  For now I will keep this but if my mom ever gets her ressie, I'll have her try for another restaurant option as yet another backup.  LOL!  Need to determine at what point we need to be in the park to be ok...
> NYE at Epcot



NYE at Epcot! That's so cool. What a way to ring in 2014! 

R&C looks great. It's on my must try list. 





> *Wednesday 1-Jan	 BWV*
> 
> Trails End Dinner 7:25pm. Party of 16.
> Osborne Lights before dinner, Fort decorations after




I like this mellow day after NYE. They're lucky to have you.   Seriously, your plans look great. 



> *Thursday 2-Jan	BWV*
> WWOHP
> 
> Margaritaville Dinner. Ressie not yet made. Backup plan is dinner in villa or walk in at BRG




No Disney.    Whats BRG? 



> *Friday 3-Jan BWV*
> 
> PTC lunch 12:30 pm. Party of 16.
> Flying Fish Adult Only Dinner 7:30pm. Party of 7. CC Hold.  I need to figure out if I should up this to 9 adults.  Probably should to be safe but it's a different number to call.
> Kids eat in the villa.
> Osborne Lights before dinner (again!)




Adult only dinner at Flying Fish- perfect. I'd make it for 9 to be safe. Does it require a CC? 



> *Saturday 4-Jan Check out BWV/Move to THV*
> 
> WCC dinner 7:30 pm. Party of 16 Date change
> TOWL fireworks if time after dinner, OR castle show if we havent seen it yet



Move to THV.  Awesome! Can't wait to hear about your WCC dinner. It's on our list if we decide to add the two DVC nights post cruise. 




> *Sunday 5-Jan THV*
> I assume my sister and BIL will leave this day so only have ADR's including them though breakfast.  Same thing with sisters BF and his girls.  It may end up just being the 4 of us and my parents if my other sister has to get back for work.
> 
> Raglan Road Brunch 11:00am. Party of 10 + 11:00 am Party of 6
> Be our Guest Dinner 6:25pm. Party of 7 + BoG party of 4 6:40pm CC Holds
> TOWL fireworks if time after dinner, OR castle show if we havent seen it yet




What's the Castle show? I love Raglan Road. I know I'm in the minority but BoG holds no real interest for me. I have no idea why. 



> *Monday 6-Jan THV	*
> 
> Olivias Dinner	7:40pm. Party of 10
> Not sure if sister will be able to stay with her kids as she will be due back at school this day and I have no idea if she can take a couple of days of vacation or not.  Given that Jeff will likely be off doing plane stuff this day I will likely not volunteer to keep all the nephews but we will see how it all plays out.  My parents will likely check out this day but will be heading elsewhere in FL so may still be around for dinner.




No parks today? Olivia's is fantasia! It's it underrated gem for sure. 



> *Tuesday 7-Jan	THV Checkout and fly home *
> 
> Via Napoli lunch 12:45 pm Party of 10.
> If we keep the CP, I'll book something else but what, I've no idea.  Maybe Les Chef's for 4 for Eric depending on who is around.  I do want one last sit down meal, and probably a big, late lunch.  If we get the flights we want, DME will be at about 3-3:30.




Fly home.  




Your plans look amazing! Brava girl.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



Congratulations to your sister!  That's great news, and I'm so glad everyone will be able to join you on the trip.  I hope it's a special time.

I won't even pretend to understand all the permutations of the ADR's.  I'll just hope you do.


----------



## afwdwfan

Congratulations to your sister on getting a job!  It looks like things might be slowly falling into place now!

That is a lot of serious planning.  I mean really, I'm in awe of the fact that you can even come close to keeping all of that straight.    I'd have said screw it, everybody's on their own by now.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations to your sister!



Thanks!  It is so exciting, we all got together last night and celebrated!  And actually talked a LOT about the trip and I wasn't the one bringing it up. At all!





Poolrat said:


> Even though you have Disney Dining on your Christmas card list now ( since you know them that well now)



  that's hysterical



Poolrat said:


> you have been great at making plans and backup plans and backup to the back up plans.
> 
> I look forward to seeing everything evolve and then finally in action in Dec.



Definitely evolving, we had a spontaneous celebration last night for my sister and seriously, the trip dominated much of the conversation so we've got quite a bit more direction now.  A few things in play but I should be back on the phone later today or tomorrow for a few refinements.  



englishrose47 said:


> Wow those plans are overwhelming !!!I can't imagine planning for all those people and not even knowing the exact number !!!!



You plan for large groups that are far more complicated to actually deal with, you would manage just fine!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Reading the list of those ADRs makes my head spin, let alone making all of the calls to reserve it all! You are braver than I am!



LOL.  I'm hoping to firm up a couple of things today or tomorrow based on various plans discussed last night.  Much clearer idea of dates for some and wants. 



dizneeat said:


> Congrats to your sister! So happy for her.




Thank you!  She is over the moon about it.  It is going to be a rough road but is an amazing fit for her, and if she can do it for 5 years in a title 1 school...school loan is taken care of.



dizneeat said:


> Again, Cynthia, all your planning makes my head spin.  I always thought organizing our travels can be stressful, but what you have accomplished here is awesome.



Not accomplished yet but hopefully we can firm up a couple of the bigger things shortly (the ones I stress about availability anyway) and then let the rest play out as it will.


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Ahhh lazy rivers, cocktails (love the tropical theming of the booze bottles in the villa - nice job Jeff!), AND truffles fries!  Sounds like an awesome combo.  It strikes me as such a counterpoint to WDW TRs that are go, go, go that this trip of yours appears favor a nap in a lounger and cocktails on the lanai.  So perfect!!



Such a counterpoint is right!  We were complete, utter and total bums for those first 2 days.  Although really to be fair, we were fairly bum like on our summer trip that had only the one park day.  It will be fun to be a bit go go go for a bit on this next one, I'm out of practice!



emmysmommy said:


> My gosh, how hard it must be to plan for so many people.  Great job!  Your options reminded me that we booked the CP package for Chefs de France this morning but then I didn't favor the early dinner/CP time so I rebooked a dinner later in our December trip for the 8:15 show.  Now to see who are the narrators.



Oh CP, that is one of the big stickers right now.  My Mom REALLY REALLY wants to go to CP and know she has a seat.  That and the tea are her big things.  However they aren't going to do the red eye and so logistically while not impossible for them to make it in time if I were to be able to obtain a 6pm CP package reservation, it does have a lot of pieces that would have to work for them to make it.  They would have to be on the direct flight (4:25 landing) and then either do a cab, towncar or maybe even Jeff pick them up and basically head straight to dinner.  Super duper tight.  Unless we give up the "pre" NYE fireworks at the poly on the 30th, the 29th is our only option for CP.  I really don't want to give up the Poly on the 30th, everyone will be there by then and it will be a great family dinner location.

She has a friend that supposedly has a bunch of pull at Disney.  Friends that they are visiting after the rest of us head back home on this trip.  Not sure if they work there now, retired, what but seems to think he can get her all kinds of stuff including CP seats without doing a dining package.  We will see how that really plays out but I have a hard time believing that is possible.  In the interim I am tempted to try to move the package I do have to 6pm somewhere and up the count.



Flossbolna said:


> Congratulations to your sister on the new job!! It sounds like a very challenging job, I am always full of respect for people who choose to work in that field!



Me too.  I couldn't do it.  It will be challenging in different ways than what she's been doing, which has been in self contained programs with non verbal kids, K-8.  For that she's had restraint training, etc and this will be very different with up to 50 kids either visiting her or she going to their rooms and managing very different levels of needs.  I'm exhausted thinking about it.



Flossbolna said:


> Your plans sounds great - you ought to get a huge Christmas gift from your family for planning all this for them! I hope they appreciate all your efforts!



They do.  I have to admit it was a pretty happy group that got together last night to celebrate her job...and kept chatting about the trip.  My folks and sister/BIL actually did put a room on hold yesterday though they are still debating resorts they've made a lot of progress and I think everyone is planning to get tickets shortly.

If my sisters BF and his girls go, it will change the dynamic.  Not that it's a bad thing but it would in a lot of ways be easier if maybe they don't go.  I adore him, and his girls but I know my sister will then be worried about making sure they have a good time as it'd be a first for them...and the youngest has zero desire to go and...it just won't be the same.  Not to mention both all of probably having to ride the boy cousins not to leave the girls out and...you get the idea.  I'm staying out of all of that.  She hasn't even discussed it with him and seems to be leaning towards really keeping it separate which is probably easier all around.



Flossbolna said:


> I am sorry that I am so behind on commenting on your Aulani adventures. I absolutely adore the look of Monkeypods! I understand that is a local bar there? I really, really need to plan a trip to Hawaii (oh - and I really liked your suggestion of breaking the journey up with a stop in Seattle, that's a great idea!).



It's a bar and restaurant that is across the street from Aulani.  We liked it so much we went there 3 times (HH, Dinner and Lunch) so it will come up again!

Yes, you really really need to go there, and stop here first!  Or on the way back 



franandaj said:


> I've been keeping up on my phone, following along but not posting as it is sproblematic from the phone.  You know the #$//& that has been going on feom my PTR so I'm going to join in and be brief.



yes, you need some germ killer to recover from all of that!  I swear posting from the phone drives me nuts and only seems to actually work maybe 1/2 of the time.



franandaj said:


> Yay for your sister's job!



So happy for her!!!!!!!!!!!



franandaj said:


> I @still can't believe the level of ADRs you've gone to. I can't follow which sister is which and which BIL is coming in and who is marriwd to who, but that's what I get for having one sister. Hey if we come ip to visit them perhaps we can meet. They live in Everett. We don't have lots in common but feel that sometime we shoild visit in summer since the kids don't know us at all. They don't travel because my BIL is afraid to fly. They moved about 10 years ago to WA and we habe rarely seen thwm since.



Yeah, I'll prbably need to start using names as it is confusing!  I have a hard time with the fake name thing, too hard to maintain.  Everett is not far at all, in fact that is where Jeff works!  So if you come up definitely let me know.  



rentayenta said:


> Be careful with all of those CC holds. That's so something I'd get burned on. But I'm not nearly as organized as you.



No kidding, they give me heartburn!



rentayenta said:


> How do the kids all do on red eyes? Is it non stop?



We've done 3 red eyes with the kids so far.  1st one was a bit of a nightmare but they were only 4&5 at the time.  On the last 2, one was direct (a bit rough for the E's but they lived, they were 9&10) and the other we had one stop, just this last summer.  In some ways the one stop was a bit better as it broke it up.  K sleeps like a rock no matter what, the E's were pretty restless the first leg but I think crashed a bit the 2nd.  Eric has the hardest time.  But on both of those trips they were all GREAT once we got there until about 10-11pm and then hit the wall hard.  It really works beautifully for us to make the time change and as they age, easier to manage.  In 2010 it was a bit tough as they hit the wall while we were at dinner trying desperately to catch a cab back to the resort but this year was super easy as we were back at our villa watching the Olympics lol.  If their cousins are there they will be so high on energy it won't be an issue at all.

None of us are nappers.  Except for K and my Dad. 



rentayenta said:


> I'm at 11:15 wanting to pass out already.  Will you all nap before you begin after flying red eye? Via Napoli looks awesome nut I'm guessing you'll need another meal later as that's early for dinner. How long is the CP? Could you eat after? Can you watch CP without a dinner package?


 
Nope, no napping.  It not only defeats the purpose of the red eye, we all suck at napping.  No real point.

This day is really in flux right now.

My Mom REALLY REALLY wants to go to CP and know she has a seat.  That and the tea are her big things.  However they aren't going to do the red eye and so logistically while not impossible for them to make it in time if I were to be able to obtain a 6pm CP package reservation, it does have a lot of pieces that would have to work for them to make it.  They would have to be on the direct flight (4:25 landing) and then either do a cab, towncar or maybe even Jeff pick them up and basically head straight to dinner.  Super duper tight.  Unless we give up the "pre" NYE fireworks at the poly on the 30th, the 29th is our only option for CP.  I really don't want to give up the Poly on the 30th, everyone will be there by then and it will be a great family dinner location. So...UGH.  No good solution here.

Yes, you can see it without getting a package but it's standby line, you may or may not get in and people line up an hour or more ahead of time.  Assuming my folks want to see it on the 29th, with or without a package, the 8:15 show is our only option.  You have to eat before, at certain times, to get the package.  I think the show is an hour? Hosts vary by night.  3 shows per night.  

Honestly I really think the best option is my folks get there the 28th!  But we will see.




rentayenta said:


> Oh the tea will be awesome! Have you done it before?
> 
> MK until 2 am?



I have done the tea, loved it.  Did it with Kendall and Jeff's mom.



rentayenta said:


> NYE at Epcot! That's so cool. What a way to ring in 2014!
> 
> R&C looks great. It's on my must try list.



I'm excited for R&C so hope that works out to keep.




rentayenta said:


> I like this mellow day after NYE. They're lucky to have you.   Seriously, your plans look great.



Yes, I figure it's a "whatever" day until dinner but I won't want to cook that is for sure!



rentayenta said:


> No Disney.    Whats BRG?



Big River Grille.  We would like to eat there, I don't like the no reservation policy.  Chances of having beers there though, possibly more than once are probably pretty high with this group of guys.




rentayenta said:


> Adult only dinner at Flying Fish- perfect. I'd make it for 9 to be safe. Does it require a CC?



It does require a CC and a special number to call to make it for more than 8.  We are definitely 7 adults, that was confirmed last night.  The other 2 are wildcards.  But I will probably call and try to up it to be safe.  I don't think, if I make it for 9, and we end up as 7, that I'd get charged the $20 for the 2 who aren't there, it's a cancel or no show fee, not a less people fee.  But you never know I guess.  I'll know far enough in advance though to drop folks I think.



rentayenta said:


> Move to THV.  Awesome! Can't wait to hear about your WCC dinner. It's on our list if we decide to add the two DVC nights post cruise.



I think it's a good fit for the group.





rentayenta said:


> What's the Castle show? I love Raglan Road. I know I'm in the minority but BoG holds no real interest for me. I have no idea why.



It's the whole "kiss goodnight" lights.  We often seem to miss it and never really plan for it.



rentayenta said:


> No parks today? Olivia's is fantasia! It's it underrated gem for sure.



Oh gosh, who knows.  After the 31st I really didn't plan out any parks for any specific days, we will wing it based on hours, moods and wants and who is still there.  I expect we will be at a park, probably more than one.  Only thing probably "for sure" is Harry Potter/Islands of adventure on the 2nd. But looking at crowd calendars I may move that to the 4th now that I have dates from some people.  I actually think we will do a lot of park time the 4-7th as the crowds should be going down, esp 5-7.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Congratulations to your sister!  That's great news, and I'm so glad everyone will be able to join you on the trip.  I hope it's a special time.



Yes!  My number of wildcards is down to 4. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I won't even pretend to understand all the permutations of the ADR's.  I'll just hope you do.



Sometimes. 



afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations to your sister on getting a job!  It looks like things might be slowly falling into place now!



I am so thrilled for her and very amused that apparently my entire family's reaction (meaning my folks, said sister and the other sister) was to think that the trip was on before anything else.  It was a happy chatty group last night to be sure.



afwdwfan said:


> That is a lot of serious planning.  I mean really, I'm in awe of the fact that you can even come close to keeping all of that straight.    I'd have said screw it, everybody's on their own by now.



Nah, we really do want to be together.  Doesn't mean folks won't split off but  everyone is super excited about it.  There will still need to be tweaks, hopefully sooner rather than later though.


----------



## TarzansKat

So happy for your sister!  And so pleased the trip is coming together!


----------



## KatMark

First, congratulations to your sister. Seems to be the week for people getting jobs. 

Second, I need a nap after reading the outline of your plans. 

Seriously, glad it is all coming together.


----------



## podsnel

OMG, those ADRs were a HUGE undertaking!  Congratulations for getting it all sorted out! Sorry I have been MIA- We have been so immersed in Baseball around here and the fact that out of 4 teams, we have NO schedules- we find out on a day to day basis what's going on- as an UBER planner, it is making me TOTALLY INSANE!!!!!    So, this morning when I read your Candlelight Processional ADR, I went OH CRAP!!!! What about that!!!! I was supposed to call yesterday!!!   It worked out, though- Dec 27th, Pods and I are eating at La Hacienda with T&T, but only Pods and I will go to CP- I have regular ADR for the 2 boys at LH.  So THANK YOU for posting your NYE plans, it helped me tremendously!


----------



## englishrose47

Plans are sooo complicated for you ,I do not envy you that job!!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



     Great News!!! And so glad plans are coming together sooner rather than later. 



eandesmom said:


> No  kidding.  Honestly we all thought it would be late Aug or sept before she would know anything, most schools and districts have all of July shut down around here and it's the only interview she's had so far.  She is super excited!  Question will be...do I have enough backup plans?


 Maybe you need backup plans of your backup plans??? 

Although after reading through your latest list of ADRs, I'm not sure how much more you can afford to try and keep up with.............


----------



## Charleston Princess

I am here and subscribed, Cynthia! I can't wait to read about your Hawaiian adventures!!!


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I've just found this trip report and have definitely enjoyed reading your others.  I wanted to stop by and say hi  before I head off to start reading.


----------



## scottny

That was a lot to plan but it sounds great.


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> So happy for your sister!  And so pleased the trip is coming together!



Thanks!  Me too



KatMark said:


> First, congratulations to your sister. Seems to be the week for people getting jobs.



Congrats to Andy!  That is SO exciting 



KatMark said:


> Second, I need a nap after reading the outline of your plans.
> 
> Seriously, glad it is all coming together.



Me too.  I think my ADR's have ADR's.  I need to step away from the phone, let the dust settle and then cancel some things.  I made more today.  Or changes at any rate.  It's a bit freaky at the moment.



podsnel said:


> OMG, those ADRs were a HUGE undertaking!  Congratulations for getting it all sorted out! Sorry I have been MIA- We have been so immersed in Baseball around here and the fact that out of 4 teams, we have NO schedules- we find out on a day to day basis what's going on- as an UBER planner, it is making me TOTALLY INSANE!!!!!    So, this morning when I read your Candlelight Processional ADR, I went OH CRAP!!!! What about that!!!! I was supposed to call yesterday!!!   It worked out, though- Dec 27th, Pods and I are eating at La Hacienda with T&T, but only Pods and I will go to CP- I have regular ADR for the 2 boys at LH.  So THANK YOU for posting your NYE plans, it helped me tremendously!



  Too funny, you are the second person to say that!  Of course I have already changed mine to try to accommodate my mom....I don't know how we are going to pull this off getting her there on time. It will be interesting.

My ADR's have ADR's I think.  Seriously right now I have:

29th I have 2 breakfast reservations, and 3 dinner ones
31st I have 4 dinner reservations (really only 3 as one is the group at 2 tables)
3rd I have 2 dinner reservations

and between those, a few others and the barber shop I currently have 7 credit card holds.    What was really weird is that I have 3 different R&C ressies for NYE (yeah, working multiple accounts what can I say) but then in making a backup Biergarten one for later...since the only CP for the last show I could get for 10 on the 29th was for R&C...THAT one asked for a CC. Go figure. 

La H.  YUM!  I love that place.  So many places to eat, not enough days.  So did they make the ressie for 4 but note only 2 CP's?  I'd love to know how that works as an option as I could see our group of 10 breaking up maybe...and not sure I/we need to spend that on all the kids!


Wonder what they do if they go to ding you for a no show and it doesn't go through 



englishrose47 said:


> Plans are sooo complicated for you ,I do not envy you that job!!!





GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great News!!! And so glad plans are coming together sooner rather than later.
> 
> Maybe you need backup plans of your backup plans???
> 
> Although after reading through your latest list of ADRs, I'm not sure how much more you can afford to try and keep up with.............



I can't.  Seriously.  At this point I am DONE.  My backups do have backups and now I wait for people to book flights or firm other things up.  The good news is that I do think pretty much all scenarios are largely accounted for and we have nice options.

Next up is flights.



Charleston Princess said:


> I am here and subscribed, Cynthia! I can't wait to read about your Hawaiian adventures!!!



YAY Jackie's here!  





Grumpy's Wife said:


> I've just found this trip report and have definitely enjoyed reading your others.  I wanted to stop by and say hi  before I head off to start reading.



Aloha and 



scottny said:


> That was a lot to plan but it sounds great.



Getting there.  Am taking a break till rooms/flights are more solidified for the others, I think I have done all I can at this point, at least after today's backups to the backups.  LOL!


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> A piece falls into place!
> 
> My sister, the one who just graduated with her masters in teaching (special ed, K-8), the single mom who needs a new roof and understandably couldn't commit to the trip, just got a job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A really great job.  A hard job,  but a really great one.  Title 1, 80% African American, K-8 school in the resource room.  She will be amazing, challenged but amazing and I am so happy, excited and proud of her!
> 
> And of course it most likely means...WE ARE ALL GOING ON THE TRIP!



Congratulations!  That is wonderful news!     So glad everything is falling into place for you!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Congratulations!  That is wonderful news!     So glad everything is falling into place for you!



It is wonderful news, I think everyone let their breath out simultaneously!  So wonderful for her.


----------



## eandesmom

A Hawaii update soon I promise!  Apparently I took close to 200 pictures that evening so a bit of editing is required 

and it doesn't mean that ANY of them are good.  LOL!


----------



## englishrose47

Wow 200 pix !!! That is a LOT to go thru!!!


----------



## CarolynK

Well that's great news for your sister! Sounds like a challenging job! My sister's a special ed teacher in a Chgo public school, I get to hear lots of fun stories!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Wow 200 pix !!! That is a LOT to go thru!!!



It is   and probably will not be until tomorrow.  This am we are off to pick up the E's from camp.  It has been WIERD having both gone for a week!  Then up north for my cousin's wedding so the day is pretty much booked solid.  But hopefully tomorrow I can make a dent.



CarolynK said:


> Well that's great news for your sister! Sounds like a challenging job! My sister's a special ed teacher in a Chgo public school, I get to hear lots of fun stories!



Very challenging and very her, this will be Seattle Public Schools, I'm sure she will have some fun stories as well.  It is a sign when the principal calls you before HR to make the offer, after the reference checks so she knew it was coming, to ask if you really still want the job. Yikes!  She thinks her caseload will be about 50.


----------



## rentayenta

It's already been a week since the E's left? That went by fast. Gabby comes home tomorrow after her a month away.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Congratulations to your sister!!  Those ADRs are quite the exercise in trip planning and organization!    Sure looks to me like you've thought of everything and it's sure to be a fantastic trip.  

Has the CP narrator been announced yet for your night?  I saw it once several years ago and loved it.  Did the dining package and thought it worked very well.  Of course at the moment I can't even recall who the narrator was.  I would LOVE to see Neil Patrick Harris as narrator - to the point I'd almost schedule a quick trip just to see it - but he isn't on the list... at least not yet.  

Looking forward to more Hawaii.  Screw the editing... post all 200 pictures!!


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Congratulations to your sister!!  Those ADRs are quite the exercise in trip planning and organization!    Sure looks to me like you've thought of everything and it's sure to be a fantastic trip.



I made a few more backup plans (shocker I know!).  We will be going to a wedding with my folks tonight, which includes a 1.5-2 hour car ride both ways so I imagine a bunch will be discussed and maybe I can cancel a few things.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Has the CP narrator been announced yet for your night?  I saw it once several years ago and loved it.  Did the dining package and thought it worked very well.  Of course at the moment I can't even recall who the narrator was.  I would LOVE to see Neil Patrick Harris as narrator - to the point I'd almost schedule a quick trip just to see it - but he isn't on the list... at least not yet.



Looks like Amy Grant although of course that is subject to change.  I am a HUGE fan so that works for me!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Looking forward to more Hawaii.  Screw the editing... post all 200 pictures!!





well a lot are blurry so....

Action photography and I aren't quite there yet


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> It's already been a week since the E's left? That went by fast. Gabby comes home tomorrow after her a month away.



You must be so excited!!!! 

And yes- we were able to book 2 of us with the CP package and 2 without- it's pretty expensive, and the boys will not need to see the CP- they will have just seen a similar thing at our church on Christmas Eve (we go to a service that is the story of Christmas and a lot of singing). At least I can use my TIW for their meals, if not my own! You just have to specify with the ADR- I did it on the phone.  Fortunately, they had 7:10 available for both types of bookings.


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> You must be so excited!!!!
> 
> And yes- we were able to book 2 of us with the CP package and 2 without- it's pretty expensive, and the boys will not need to see the CP- they will have just seen a similar thing at our church on Christmas Eve (we go to a service that is the story of Christmas and a lot of singing). At least I can use my TIW for their meals, if not my own! You just have to specify with the ADR- I did it on the phone.  Fortunately, they had 7:10 available for both types of bookings.



Ah, well I may have a problem then if they can't break up our party, right not the "new" reservation is for 10 at R&C at 5:05.  It did seem like there was a lot more availability if we could do the 6:45 show but I need to plan on the 8:15 for my parents.  But if I am dropping the number down...maybe there is more availability?  Do they guarantee you will be able to be seated together?  It IS expensive.

We have a similar service Xmas eve as well.

Well, I'll have a good 4 hours in the car with my mom later today so I'm sure we will be chatting and...I may be on the phone to Disney again tomorrow.


----------



## Nora03

Hi Cynthia
What a fantastic planner you are - great job! I LOVE that.  Part of my job in my career (before I retired) was a meeting and conference planner and I took  pride in my attention to detail and organizational skills. I can see that you enjoy that too.

Looking forward to reading about the rest of your Hawaii trip and following along as you plan  this huge group vacation!

Have fun at the wedding today and chatting about the trip with your parents in the car.  Has your Mom booked yet?  I've missed a few days.  Busy with grandson's baseball.

Nora


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> You must be so excited!!!!




 I'm so excited. Joshua? Not so much.  Said he could get use to this only child gig for a while. Tonight though I'm alone and hardly know what to do with myself. Joshua is staying over at the neighbor's. I do have the dogs to keep me company. I am wondering what I did with all my free time before marriage and kids?  I ended up cleaning out the pantry tonight.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> It's already been a week since the E's left? That went by fast. Gabby comes home tomorrow after her a month away.



It did go by fast but it was weird!  Very weird.  And then of course we picked them up and then dumped them and left to go to a wedding.  We could have taken them but after a week at camp I knew they'd be toast and not fun at all at a wedding (last year on this same day Evan literally slept on the lawn at a party as 40 people were in and out of the lake, on jet ski's, in the hot tubs....he was toast!) and they were VERY happy we didn't make them go.

I'm glad they are home 



Nora03 said:


> Hi Cynthia
> What a fantastic planner you are - great job! I LOVE that.  Part of my job in my career (before I retired) was a meeting and conference planner and I took  pride in my attention to detail and organizational skills. I can see that you enjoy that too.



I do enjoy it!



Nora03 said:


> Looking forward to reading about the rest of your Hawaii trip and following along as you plan  this huge group vacation!
> 
> Have fun at the wedding today and chatting about the trip with your parents in the car.  Has your Mom booked yet?  I've missed a few days.  Busy with grandson's baseball.
> 
> Nora



They, and my sister/BIL each  have a room on hold at POR but I think there is about a 95% chance that is switching to the Swan/Dolphin today/this week.  They are actually now considering the red eye the night before, making it in time for CP is a big deal for her.



rentayenta said:


> I'm so excited. Joshua? Not so much.  Said he could get use to this only child gig for a while. Tonight though I'm alone and hardly know what to do with myself. Joshua is staying over at the neighbor's. I do have the dogs to keep me company. I am wondering what I did with all my free time before marriage and kids?  I ended up cleaning out the pantry tonight.



Mine like it when it's just them around, Evan will get a solo week at the end of the summer when Eric goes to scout camp.

 cleaning out the pantry.  I don't do so well with totally unscheduled time, I ignore/forget what I should be doing and instead wander around lost and then do something I totally didn't need to do but sounds more fun.

though I can't say cleaning the pantry sounds more fun.


----------



## tinacaplan

Congrats to your sister!    That is great news!  I've never taught at a school that didn't have similar demographics to the one your sister will be at, and truthfully, I don't think I'd want to teach anywhere else.  It is challenging, for sure, and it is amazing and incredibly rewarding!

I am just in awe of your ability to coordinate a trip that large.  Keeping track of all the ADRs alone makes me dizzy!  But your plans look great!  I sort of wish we had taken on EPCOT for NYE, but we flew in that day, and EPCOT seemed a bit ambitious.


----------



## englishrose47

Gotta mark my spot so I know where I amI don't think I could juggle all those ressies


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Is it a bad thing that I keep checking in...............right after Rosie???


----------



## eandesmom

tinacaplan said:


> Congrats to your sister!    That is great news!  I've never taught at a school that didn't have similar demographics to the one your sister will be at, and truthfully, I don't think I'd want to teach anywhere else.  It is challenging, for sure, and it is amazing and incredibly rewarding!



I didn't now that about your school Tina, you do middle school right?  It's really interesting, their scores are scary low 3-6 but something happens 7-8 and they jump WAY up.  Not sure if it's that some of the 7-8 head to a middle school that is 7-8 or what but it's fascinating.  It is so perfect for her, she will be amazing.  Clearly you've survived, that is great to know, I know how much you put into it.



tinacaplan said:


> I am just in awe of your ability to coordinate a trip that large.  Keeping track of all the ADRs alone makes me dizzy!  But your plans look great!  I sort of wish we had taken on EPCOT for NYE, but we flew in that day, and EPCOT seemed a bit ambitious.



LOL! The ADR's make me dizzy too.  Really the only ones kind of freaking me out are the 29th/CP and NYE.  The rest is good I think.  Did get a bit of clarity on dates last night and will likely get more tomorrow as we will all probably be at my Dad's angiogram.



englishrose47 said:


> Gotta mark my spot so I know where I amI don't think I could juggle all those ressies



LOL!  I'm not sure I can either Rosie.  Pray for my credit card!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Is it a bad thing that I keep checking in...............right after Rosie???



Hmmm....I am not sure what that says


----------



## eandesmom

I am working on a Hawaii update, I promise!  Butits been crazy busy.  Picked up the Es from camp yesterday, 4 hour drive round trip for that.  Got home, ate, showered and took off to my cousins wedding...5 hours driving/ferry round trip.  Yes, 9 hours in the car.  Suffice to say, I wasn't online! So...while I did wade my way through the pics from the eveningPhotobucket only liked some of them for uploading and I need to retry on the ones that didn't "take".  I should be able to get an update up tomorrowI hope!  In the interim I thought Id give a little life update, which actually has a lot of Disney in it!

*NYE Trip.*  Lots of chatting on the drive there and back to the wedding about the trip.  My folks may actually end up on the red eye on our same night, as may my sister K and her husband E.  Yep, another E!  They are also REALLY leaning towards the Swolphin, though they currently have rooms on hold at POR.  Swolphin would be much better, literally next door, so I think/hope that is what will happen.  My other sister M hasn't weighed in on dates for herself and her boys and I think that will be a couple of weeks. She's off to run a ½ marathon in Sonoma with one of her best friends (as a graduation present from them) and should enjoy a well deserved break.  Once back I think she'll nail stuff down.  That said, I will likely see her tomorrow as my dad is scheduled for an angiogram...the twice annual maintenance he seems to need and things may firm up a bit then.  In general though it is coming together!

Andwe actually have plane tickets!  Well, only half of our tickets.  We can come home.  We don't have tickets there yet but hey, minor detail right?   My plan/hope had been to take the Alaska direct red eye there, and then the Alaska direct 6:25 pm home.  In looking, I stumbled across a really great return flight option with Southwest that leaves Orlando at 5:35pm in Denver with a quick layover and gets us in at 10:35 Seattle time.  Now.  The layover is a whopping 30 minutes, which seems insane to us.  BUT...it is the way home.  Bags are free.  $171 for the leg (compared to the Alaska at $340 or so right now).  Layover is in Denver, if we are in fact stranded, Jeff's mom is there.  It is the way home, if bags don't make it and we do, we will all live.  While I expect the Alaska flight to go down, I am not sure it will hit $171.  It couldit could not.  I will keep my eye on the SW one to see if it drops.  Question for those who do SWhow often do you check to see if it has dropped?  It doesn't appear there is any way to track price drops on SW, is that correct? Our hope is to book those red eyes after our Denver trip in 2 weeks and those flight miles post.  If the mileage rate is still there, we can get 2 on miles and pay full fare for 2.  If we manage to pull that off our overall cost per person will be only $354 each which I would be thrilled with!  And honestly, we save a little more than that as SW does have the free bags which is wonderful!  We would have checked 1-2, now on the way home we will check them all lol!

In other real life news, I had a *DISmee*t this week! But first, I think, a little back story may be in order.  This DISer is someone who has been incredibly helpful to me over the past several months in what really in many ways is a bit of a personal journey.  As some of you know I've had a variety of supremely annoying, yet limiting physical things that have caused me over time to have to give up some of the physical activities that I love.  After about a year of PT, Chiro, Massage etc I hit a wall and last fall decided I just needed to accept my limitations and move on and let go of the idea of getting some of those things back.  Fast forward to March, April and the reality was...I was losing my mind.  I could only be on the darn elliptical machine so much!  Much as I enjoy it, get a  decent workout, enjoy listening to my podcasts, etc. without being able to balance it much with weights or other things it was becominga bit mindless. It's a funny thing.  Many people my age, several good friends, are runners and have always been.  As they have aged, their bodies have protested in their own ways against the things they loved, and they've had to give it up.  They are exploring the things I love (pilates, cycling) as alternatives.  Me, I ran out of alternatives.  Literally.  Which means unless I wanted to lose my mind on the elliptical, I had to start running.  Literally.  I'd gone through grief and denial and now needed to move into acceptance.  Plus, as a woman of a certain age, impact exercise is important for bone strength and with Zumba off the table, I wasn't getting it.  Really, the only thing that made this idea semi palatable was the idea that IF I did this...I could justify more Disney trips if I actually did a race.  And the idea of doing a half marathon before my half century mark well, that seemed like not such a bad thing too.  As I mentioned, I have a lot of friends that run.  I have a husband that runs.  He is FAST.  He has done it all, the half's, the marathons, duathalons, triathlons blah blah blah.  He and his ex fought about it, she would get cranky if he wouldn't run at her pace.  Besides the fact that I have spent my entire life saying I won't run, have no desire to run, knowing they had issues around it was a deterrent.  As I contemplated this idea...I floated it by him.  He didn't laugh.  I reached out for this DISer, who has had her own running journey and she didn't laugh.  
I didn't tell anyone else.

For a bit.

See here's the thing.  I have a lot of friends that run, siblings too.  To say Im going to do it, opens myself up to more inquiry, questions and scrutiny than I wanted to start.  I wanted it to be a stealth mission.  Between you, me and the wall kind of thing. I looked at all kinds of programs, Couch to 5K etc to try and figure out what might be best for me.  As many of you know, I tend to overthink most things.  I struggled with this.  In looking at a lot of the runDisney stuf...they kind of beat into your head that Couch to 5K or Couch to 10K is the way to start running if you haven't before.  Except I haven't been on the couch.  I looked, and looked, and looked and really didn't like what I read.  If I followed those...well Id be just as bored for several weeks, possibly months and not burning the calories I was on the darn elliptical.  But I wanted to do it right, not overdo it, not cause injury.  This DISer helped me navigate through a lot of this (god bless my DH, his advice was "just run").  My BFP was I'd start in Hawaii.  Why not right?  What a beautiful setting to motivate.  Jeff was not at all on board with that idea.  Too hot and besides, we would be hiking, biking, snorkeling...plenty of exercise that way.  Well shoot.  I got his point but really didn't want to wait to start until we got back.  We went for a 5K power walk one night and chatted about our plans for Hawaii and this crazy running idea.  That walk...made my shins hurt.  And had some crazy calluses popping up.  One thing was clear, I'd need new shoes.  My gym shoes were likely 7-10 years old.  I honestly don't know.  And while only/exclusively worn at the gym, at a certain point the support goes.  So I headed off to my local running store and did it right.  Got fitted, custom inserts, yada yada yada and walked out of there having dropped a nice chunk of change on shoes, inserts and socks.  I had to do it now! I was financially committed.  In late April, a day or two after I'd gotten the shoes we headed down to the lake and I attempted to work with one of the Couch to 5K programs.  In reviewing I'd decided that if I started at week 6, maybe it would work.  As many of you may know the programs advocate a walk/run ratio that slowly changes but in many cases remains a walk ratio of some sort.  I found that frustrating. I was used to a minimum of 30 minutes of cardio at the gym and the idea of doing less made me a bit nutty.  Which is not to say Im some kind of crazy gym rat, that couldn't be further from the truth, I just have a pretty set amount of exercise Im getting a week and didn't want less.

Next time out I decided I'd try week 9.  That didn't feel right either.  Neither did the shoes, which went back. The idea of going further than week 9 when Id never run in my life seemed weird and wrong and I was frustrated.  I wanted to do it right but these just didn't "fit".  I decided to toss the programs out and follow Jeff's advice, which my DIS friend backed up.

*Just run.*

And I did.  It has now been about 11 weeks, running 3x a week.  I'm on the 3rd pair of shoes and finding running gear I am not allergic to has been an interesting project in and of itself, not to mention expensive.  I did take Hawaii off from running though as you will see...we do not remain total utter bums for the trip and my legs paid for it at the end.  You know what?  I can actually run up to 5.5 miles without stopping, or dying!  Who knew!  In a MILLION years I never thought I'd see the day.  Or actually sort of, kind of, enjoy it.  Sometimes a lot even.  Very Very odd.  I've been lucky enough to find a FB group that has provided some additional good info that works for me so I've kind of cobbled my own unofficial training plan that is sitting pretty well.  I've also had to come out of the closet to friends and family.  Not large scale but the reality is that most of our running is done on the trail by our house.  We often start and stop from our Civic Club.  Which means in the parking lot or bathroom if nothing else, we see folks we know.  Not to mention seeing folks we know actually out on the trail while running.  And on the "long run" days, we leave from our house and run down a big ugly hill to that trail.  Which means all my neighbors see, etc. So kinda hard to keep it between you, me and the wall. 

Here is the current BFP.  I'm just going to run.  For a while.  My siblings want to do a 5K in the fall so that will probably enter into the mix.  I may do a local something else in the fall and if not most certainly a 10K in the spring.  I'll need that 10K for proof of time.  Why?  Well I plan to run the Disneyland Half Marathon, labor day weekend 2014!  And there is another DISer who is thinking about doing this with me but I will let her "out" herself lol.  I would like to do something sooner but it just doesn't work with schedules and other planned trips.  It does however mean I may just have to upgrade my PAP to the premiere one that includes DL as we will also most likely be going to DL in April...to see Evans HS band march down Main Street!  I figure the positive thing about the first runDisney event being over a year away is that I've got a good chunk of time to just get really solid on the basics and improve short distance time.  I don't know that I'll go further than about 6-7 miles, can't say I see the need to lol!  Then, about a year from the first day I started running I will likely start a ½ training program and have one in mind.

I'd originally though to have the Princess 2015 as my target (and Jeff wanted to do that one with me) but honestly, that's too far away.  2014 doesn't work as we will have just been there and 2015 may well be a family trip that same week so...I don't know.  I do kind of want to consider the Wine and Dine or ToT for fall of 2014 so I can get a C2C.  Wine and Dine is the most likely candidate timing wise and I have a sneaking suspicion I might be able to get Jeff along on that one.  Maybe Princess and Tink in 2016...as my half century bday present to myself since my actual bday will fall in between the 2.   LOL!

With that VERY long preamble, this DISer (who started out her running journey with Disney as well and will be doing her 3rd race in Oct) lives near me.  Relatively speaking in DIS terms anyway.  Due to some fortunate scheduling I had an event that would be south and she was needing to head north.  We were able to meet about 5 minutes from my event and on her way north so it worked out perfectly!  Who is this person?  Ann (annmarieda) and her lovely daughter Zoe!!  We met at the Disney store (I was trying to find a few last goodies for a DVC xmas in July gift exchange) and then got drinks at Starbucks and hung out and chatted.  I could have chatted with her (and Zoe too!) for hours, so very much fun!  Because it's not real without a picture, Zoe was kind enough to take one that is not terribly good of either of us between the angle and my scary work logo gear lol.  But it is proof!





I look forward to meeting up with them again.  Very bummed we JUST miss each other on our trips in Jan, she and her DH will be doing the WDW 1/2!

I think she was good luck too, I'd had a really bad run, and a bad gym workout the 2 days before seeing her and then that night had my fastest ever.   

Not that I'm tracking those things 

Oh and for the record, Jeff and I are doing fine on the running thing.  We start and finish together and run our own pace, until recently he's been always running farther but I'm catching up.  He will always be faster and that's ok.  It's working out wonderfully though for me it has added a full extra day of exercise to my lineup.  Which isn't a bad thing and Jeff is thrilled.  Winter will be interesting but for now, so far so good.  I've run in the rain  and that's been fine.  I will say, I do NOT like the treadmill.  I've only done it once and seriously I think I may fall off so the longer I can avoid it (or maybe entirely!) would be good.


----------



## KatMark

So glad that you got to meet Ann.  

Did I read correctly on one of our TR's, that you'll be in Chicago sometime this year? I hope we can do a meet.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Interesting about your running. Last summer I was wondering if I could still run at all. When I was young I ran all the time. I have long legs & take very long strides when I walk. Anyway, I tried to run a little in the yard, I could still actually run! I need to do more to get back into some semblance of shape!


----------



## emmysmommy

How awesome Cynthia!  I'm glad you love running!  AND that you had some inspiration and encouragement.  Plus a Dismeet to seal the deal! 

I wouldn't say that I like to run but I like the way it makes me feel so when I lace up my runners and log the 20+ miles a week I feel it is medicine for my body.   Hearing you want to jump into a 1/2 next year makes me feel soooo lazy!    50 is around the corner for me, perhaps I need to have your motivation rub off! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> So glad that you got to meet Ann.
> 
> Did I read correctly on one of our TR's, that you'll be in Chicago sometime this year? I hope we can do a meet.



I am so glad I got to meet her too!  Yes, I will be in Chicago in October.  Dates aren't set yet and I won't have a ton of free time but will have some so hope we can meet!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Interesting about your running. Last summer I was wondering if I could still run at all. When I was young I ran all the time. I have long legs & take very long strides when I walk. Anyway, I tried to run a little in the yard, I could still actually run! I need to do more to get back into some semblance of shape!



I always wanted to be a runner when I was young and it was disastrous (or at least in my mind it was) so I am happy it has gone ok.



emmysmommy said:


> How awesome Cynthia!  I'm glad you love running!  AND that you had some inspiration and encouragement.  Plus a Dismeet to seal the deal!



Love is a bit strong!  But there are definitely moments when it doesn't suck.    Which is a bit better than I was expecting.



emmysmommy said:


> I wouldn't say that I like to run but I like the way it makes me feel so when I lace up my runners and log the 20+ miles a week I feel it is medicine for my body.   Hearing you want to jump into a 1/2 next year makes me feel soooo lazy!    50 is around the corner for me, perhaps I need to have your motivation rub off!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Well I am no where near 20+ a week, probably won't go over about 17 unless you add in elliptical!  If you are doing 20+ that is most certainly not lazy and you can definitely do a half!  It's around the corner for me too...


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Congrats on the NYE trip progress and getting your return flight tickets!  And  for the DIS meet!  Is there any hidden meaning to the fact that the Pandora store is behind you two in the picture??? 

Hope the running continues to go well for you!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Question for those who do SWhow often do you check to see if it has dropped?  It doesn't appear there is any way to track price drops on SW, is that correct?



"Sales" come out usually on Tuesday.  I used to always check throughout the day on Tuesday.  Prices usually good until Thursday.  Good  Luck.  Remember no change fees so if it goes down you can rebook easily. Then you need to deal with trying to use the credit before it expires. 
No way I have found to get an alert- I have do the manual check it out thing.   






eandesmom said:


> That walk...made my shins hurt.  And had some crazy calluses popping up.



Oh yes - I know that feeling well.  Went on a long walk after not running for a long time and boy I felt it the next few days. 




eandesmom said:


> I decided to toss the programs out and follow Jeff's advice, which my DIS friend backed up.
> 
> *Just run.*



That's what I did  Just run.   I used some of my swim coaching experience to come up with a very loose training plan.  I did run walk in the beginning but no real rhyme or reason to it, just pick an interval based on how I felt and did my best to stick with it during the run.  
I needed to be successful in order to stick with it.  So really slow and easy stuff so I didn't get discouraged but also a benchmark goal to make me feel like I was making progress.




eandesmom said:


> I can actually run up to 5.5 miles without stopping, or dying!  Who knew!  In a MILLION years I never thought I'd see the day.  Or actually sort of, kind of, enjoy it.  Sometimes a lot even.  Very Very odd.




    I felt the EXACTLY same way.   Now I am back to square 1. 



eandesmom said:


> And on the "long run" days, we leave from our house and run down a big ugly hill to that trail.



And run back up at the End.   I make sure a gravity assist is at the end.     Our greenway is down a huge hill in a certain spot and well I go the other way to avoid it on the way home.





eandesmom said:


> I will say, I do NOT like the treadmill.  I've only done it once and seriously I think I may fall off so the longer I can avoid it (or maybe entirely!) would be good.



 I can't do a treadmill.  I need to make progress and staying in one place does not give me that.  Also the spaz in me knows I will fall off in some way so I avoid it too.


----------



## TinkyCheeks

I just had to come out of lurking to say Yay! I seriously admire runners and really anyone who puts their fitness as a priority. I'm, well, getting there...slowly.  I've always felt kind of a pull toward running, and one of these days I'm going to follow that pull and see where it leads.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Congrats on the NYE trip progress and getting your return flight tickets!  And  for the DIS meet!  Is there any hidden meaning to the fact that the Pandora store is behind you two in the picture???



Nope, no hidden meaning, we probably should have turned around so the Disney store or Starbucks was behind us!  I wasn't really expecting to buy tickets quite yet, it will be interesting to see if I did it too early or not.  

It was a great DISmeet!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hope the running continues to go well for you!



I'm just happy it doesn't totally suck 



Poolrat said:


> "Sales" come out usually on Tuesday.  I used to always check throughout the day on Tuesday.  Prices usually good until Thursday.  Good  Luck.  Remember no change fees so if it goes down you can rebook easily. Then you need to deal with trying to use the credit before it expires.
> No way I have found to get an alert- I have do the manual check it out thing.



That's how Alaska works...except I don't think the credit expires.  It does on Delta, we lost one last year although the ways theirs works, we really didn't lose much.  Pita on the manual check but worth monitoring.





Poolrat said:


> Oh yes - I know that feeling well.  Went on a long walk after not running for a long time and boy I felt it the next few days.



It wasn't so much the walk itself but it was definitely the shoes!




Poolrat said:


> That's what I did  Just run.   I used some of my swim coaching experience to come up with a very loose training plan.  I did run walk in the beginning but no real rhyme or reason to it, just pick an interval based on how I felt and did my best to stick with it during the run.



I found the run walk frustrating, I get the thinking behind it and know it works for thousands, it just didn't feel right at all.



Poolrat said:


> I needed to be successful in order to stick with it.  So really slow and easy stuff so I didn't get discouraged but also a benchmark goal to make me feel like I was making progress.



exactly





Poolrat said:


> I felt the EXACTLY same way.   Now I am back to square 1.



Do you want to keep running?  I wasn't sure, kind of sounded like maybe you were glad you did it but were maybe done?



Poolrat said:


> And run back up at the End.   I make sure a gravity assist is at the end.     Our greenway is down a huge hill in a certain spot and well I go the other way to avoid it on the way home.



No way to get to and from my house without a huge hill, no matter how I run.  It's more a matter of picking lesser of evils or really, safer routes.  So yep, have to go back up at the end.  It's a mile down, and back and the worst part is about the last .3 leading to my house of course!  But I figure it's good training and workout and if I can keep my pace where I want it to be with the hill on the longer runs, then I'm happy.  Longer being relative of course as I don't see the need to go further than 5-7 miles for quite some time.

Plus I figure if I can ever make it to the WDW 1/2 or Princess...it's training for the off ramps.  LOL!  Not a clue what the DL course is like, or Wine/Dine etc.




Poolrat said:


> I can't do a treadmill.  I need to make progress and staying in one place does not give me that.  Also the spaz in me knows I will fall off in some way so I avoid it too.



I will probably have to try it again in the winter, at some point due to weather and light.  More light than anything as we run at night 2x and then one daytime and in the winter it could well drop to just the one daytime as there won't be enough light.  So....we will see.  I am hoping if I add an incline it will be better.  It was awkward, felt like I'd fall off and as I didn't have my glasses on, the screen distracted me as it was blurry.  I run with Rx sunglasses (and obviously no screen) and that part kind of threw me.  I'm sure I could adjust but I did NOT like it at all.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Cynthia, great job on sticking with the running!  I'm one of those people who has never been able to have the discipline necessary to keep it up--I get bored with it as well.  But I keep telling myself that I should be in good enough shape to be able to run a 5K, so I need to get back on the horse.  Your story is very inspiring to me.

Like you, I wouldn't mind doing it under the radar.  The last thing I want is for my friends who are all running zealots to start putting me into half-marathons! 

Glad you and Ann could meet up.  Sounds like she's been a great friend.


----------



## franandaj

How great for you on the running. I didn't realize that you only started running recently.  Great job. I wish I could run, but I had to quit the cross country team in Jr High because of shin splints.

I'm glad your trip.is coming together. The airfare seems to make it all more real!

I'm glad you have such a good friend through the DIS and what a fun meet!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cynthia, great job on sticking with the running!  I'm one of those people who has never been able to have the discipline necessary to keep it up--I get bored with it as well.  But I keep telling myself that I should be in good enough shape to be able to run a 5K, so I need to get back on the horse.  Your story is very inspiring to me.



The dreadmill is boring.  Outside, if you can find a pretty route, not so bad!  I  know exactly what you mean about feeling like you should be able to do a 5K.  Kind of a funny story.  When I say I've never run in my life, that's not entirely true.  I tried it a couple of times in HS, under the radar, thought I'd die, gave up.  When Evan was going for his first degree black belt, one of the things they have to do is a 5K.  He needed someone to train with and Jeff couldn't always do it.  So one night, I went out, and did it with him.  And of course tried to keep up with Evan.  I did it one other time with Evan for another black belt later on but other than those 2 runs that's it.  Only real point here is that while it totally sucked, I hated it, I was in decent enough shape to do it "cold" and live.  Another way of saying I am pretty sure you could too!  

Running around a track though...man, that's about as bad as the dreadmill!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Like you, I wouldn't mind doing it under the radar.  The last thing I want is for my friends who are all running zealots to start putting me into half-marathons!



Yeah, either they want you to sign up for this or that OR, as with my fabulous brother (who only started running about 4 years ago but is fast) totally dis you.  His comment yesterday was "I assume short distances" when I made mention of a run.  And then goes on to talk about the 1/2 he is signed up for in the fall, but he hasn't been running at all and his goal is under 1:45...which he can do without any training (according to him) and then goes on to regale me with all of his faster times.

Whatever.

Putz.

Exactly why I was going under the radar!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad you and Ann could meet up.  Sounds like she's been a great friend.



Yes she has


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> How great for you on the running. I didn't realize that you only started running recently.  Great job. I wish I could run, but I had to quit the cross country team in Jr High because of shin splints.



Very recently!  Shin splints are no fun and can take a while to heal that is for sure but the cause is generally the shoes/inserts so I wouldn't assume just b/c you got them in jr high that means you can't ever run.  I can't say enough about getting fitted at a running store for shoes (even if they are just for walking!) and then not being afraid to take them back if they aren't working out.



franandaj said:


> I'm glad your trip.is coming together. The airfare seems to make it all more real!



Airfare always does make it more real!  Of course having the outbound tickets will make it a bit more real than return but it's a step in the right direction.  Firmed up a few more things yesterday and today so that feels really good!



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you have such a good friend through the DIS and what a fun meet!



It was a wonderful meet!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Yeah, either they want you to sign up for this or that OR, as with my fabulous brother (who only started running about 4 years ago but is fast) totally dis you.  His comment yesterday was "I assume short distances" when I made mention of a run.  And then goes on to talk about the 1/2 he is signed up for in the fall, but he hasn't been running at all and his goal is under 1:45...which he can do without any training (according to him) and then goes on to regale me with all of his faster times.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Putz.
> 
> Exactly why I was going under the radar!





I saw a sign I wanted to post on FB but wasn't able to pull the trigger.  It said, "My toughest workout is having to listen to you tell me about all of your workouts."


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I saw a sign I wanted to post on FB but wasn't able to pull the trigger.  It said, "My toughest workout is having to listen to you tell me about all of your workouts."



That is a riot!

Yeah, my brother really peeved me off yesterday.  We were all at the hospital while my dad went in for his angio.  HE works out 7 days a week and HE has to leave by XX time to beat traffic and get to the gym.

HE is not actually working at the moment, busy loafing off of unemployment but somehow too busy to write his business plan for a venture he is headed into.  He is too busy driving his kids to camp and going to the gym for 1-2 hours a day.  According to him.

Let me tell you, he is my brother and I love him but he does NOT look like he is at the gym 1-2 hours a day every day.  

After the dig at my running, which I'm sure he would classify as jogging not running, he leaves the hospital just as my dad comes out of surgery.  didn't even stay the 15 minutes to see him. 

He had to beat traffic and make it to the gym you know.

He also didn't get to the hospital till dad had already gone in so I'm not really sure I get the point of him making that arduous drive at all.

Yeah.  Is it horrible I really hope it is my ex SIL who comes on the trip with my nephew?


----------



## Flossbolna

I think it is great that you were able to find a sport that you can do and feel that it gives you what you need. Hopefully you will come to love it over the years!

When I started running I had no idea of any run/walk programms. I just started out with really short runs. I was not at all in shape then and just started with short 10 minutes run and with the instruction to take it slowly. I was so pleased with myself when I was finally up to half an hour. 

I am actually signed up for a 10k at the beginning of October and really need to get my act together to train for it. However, July has been very busy and I often lack the energy to go for a run after work. I hope having committed to the run will help in that regard for the next 2 and a half months!!

And the tickets for the flight sound fabulous! That's a great price!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> That is a riot!
> 
> Yeah, my brother really peeved me off yesterday.  We were all at the hospital while my dad went in for his angio.  HE works out 7 days a week and HE has to leave by XX time to beat traffic and get to the gym.
> 
> HE is not actually working at the moment, busy loafing off of unemployment but somehow too busy to write his business plan for a venture he is headed into.  He is too busy driving his kids to camp and going to the gym for 1-2 hours a day.  According to him.
> 
> Let me tell you, he is my brother and I love him but he does NOT look like he is at the gym 1-2 hours a day every day.
> 
> After the dig at my running, which I'm sure he would classify as jogging not running, he leaves the hospital just as my dad comes out of surgery.  didn't even stay the 15 minutes to see him.
> 
> He had to beat traffic and make it to the gym you know.
> 
> He also didn't get to the hospital till dad had already gone in so I'm not really sure I get the point of him making that arduous drive at all.
> 
> Yeah.  Is it horrible I really hope it is my ex SIL who comes on the trip with my nephew?



  I'm going to start rooting for the ex-SIL to make the trip too.  Oy.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

By the way, my experience with Southwest is that like other airlines, their best rates usually come out 2-3 months before your travel dates. You can sign up for emails so you get notified of all of their sales as well.  Gotta love traveling with no bag fees!


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> I think it is great that you were able to find a sport that you can do and feel that it gives you what you need. Hopefully you will come to love it over the years!



I hope so!



Flossbolna said:


> When I started running I had no idea of any run/walk programms. I just started out with really short runs. I was not at all in shape then and just started with short 10 minutes run and with the instruction to take it slowly. I was so pleased with myself when I was finally up to half an hour.



30 minutes is great!



Flossbolna said:


> I am actually signed up for a 10k at the beginning of October and really need to get my act together to train for it. However, July has been very busy and I often lack the energy to go for a run after work. I hope having committed to the run will help in that regard for the next 2 and a half months!!



That is definitely more than enough time to train for a 10K, exciting!  It is hard after work but I have found (and much as I truly hate to say it, Jeff is right) that if I do go on a regular scheduled basis then not only does it become far more routine, it is easier, I actually want to go sometimes (be it gym or run) and I do know I'll feel much better after.  We currently do 3 days after work and it can be VERY tempting to skip!  Weekends are much harder to come up with the excuse lol.  Having a set routine and sticking to it for gosh, the past 18 months really has made a big difference for me.  Now I get a bit crabby if I can't go.  Wierd.



Flossbolna said:


> And the tickets for the flight sound fabulous! That's a great price!!



I think so.  It could go lower and certainly will be interesting to see if it does but it was low enough I wanted to pounce on it.  It would have to go lower than $20 each for it to actually be a better deal since it includes the free bags.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm going to start rooting for the ex-SIL to make the trip too.  Oy.



Yeah. He is quite the character, bless his heart.  She on the other hand is very much go with the flow and uber easy to travel with.  I think there is a very strong chance she will go, worst case is it is just my nephew but I think she'll be there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> By the way, my experience with Southwest is that like other airlines, their best rates usually come out 2-3 months before your travel dates. You can sign up for emails so you get notified of all of their sales as well.  Gotta love traveling with no bag fees!



It's been interesting.  Last year, I bought our summer Orlando tickets a full 6m before the trip.  I have NEVER bought that early before and you know what, they never went down lower. Most we've ever paid to get there! For Hawaii, same thing. Even my October Tickets were over 4 months ahead and they never went down either.

So...I'm not convinced at least from Seattle lately that the 2-3 month thing holds true, at least to Orlando.  We did get our summer August Denver tickets in mid June and they've only gone up but I think if we'd have bought about a month earlier they may have been a little less but not much. I'll be stoked if Denver does come down as that will be credits I can use for the Dec outbound so fingers crossed.  Not looking good though, we are 16 days out.

Still though, I'll gladly take the credits if they do!  That is the one thing about buying full fare at Alaska or SW that if they do go down, at least I will get a credit I know I'll use.  Much less of a risk in that event for sure.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I found myself nodding my head several times while reading your running "story" because I can so associate with it.  I tried the Couch to 5K and got so bored that I couldn't stand it and gave up and just went back to the old treadmill routine.  (not that that was any less boring).  I admire those of you who are so discipline in their exercise regime.


----------



## rentayenta

Is it me you don't want to out? 


I love this update. It's just amazing what support you can find. I'm so proud of you for finding something you *likeish to do to keep yourself healthy. It would have been so easy to throw in the towel and make excuses.  I find this so inspiring my friend. We all have limitations and you're a real example of not allowing them to shape you. Literally. Haha! Brava! 

And super cool on the meet. 






*Not a typo. I made up the word.


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> I found myself nodding my head several times while reading your running "story" because I can so associate with it.  I tried the Couch to 5K and got so bored that I couldn't stand it and gave up and just went back to the old treadmill routine.  (not that that was any less boring).  I admire those of you who are so discipline in their exercise regime.



I admire those that can do the treadmill!  I am not that disciplined, Jeff has a pretty effective evil eye and I do feel better afterwards.  Do it long enough and it's part of the routine so less discipline and more habit. 

As long as you are doing something, anything, it's all good (and lapping the couch!)



rentayenta said:


> Is it me you don't want to out?





  How'd you guess!  Just don't want you to feel pressured but I'm totally excited!



rentayenta said:


> I love this update. It's just amazing what support you can find. I'm so proud of you for finding something you *likeish to do to keep yourself healthy. It would have been so easy to throw in the towel and make excuses.  I find this so inspiring my friend. We all have limitations and you're a real example of not allowing them to shape you. Literally. Haha! Brava!
> 
> And super cool on the meet.
> 
> 
> *Not a typo. I made up the word.



*likeish is pretty much perfect!  Works for me.  I think we all have baggage and limitations and lord knows I've used plenty of excuses over the years (and god bless the E's they've certainly been one of them) but whether it's a function of running out of excuses or deciding I'm the only one who can fix it and the only one holding myself back, or a function of age and saying I don't care what anyone thinks or how ridiculous I look or the fact that I'm not an athlete, not a runner, not fit...or the fact that darn it I want my clothes to fit and still sorta eat what I like, whatever.  So much of it is in our head.  One thing good cardio can do...is help me get out of my head.

Sometimes.    it's a busy place up there

The meet was wonderful!


----------



## MEK

The best thing about running is you never know who is going to be a natural!  So there you go!  Plus being a skinny girl definitely works to your advantage.  

Enjoy, but don't be hard on yourself or obsessive.  Listen to your body and take time off when it tells you to.  Don't be surprised when you feel good before you leave the house, but know 1/4 mile into your run that it's going to be a bad one.  Don't be surprised when you feel like crap and actually have a good run. 

Find a favorite brand of shoes and stick with them.  Run at different times of the day - early morning just as the sun comes up; late at night as the sun sets and the summer bugs try to work their way into your mouth.  Most of all, just use it as a time to meditate and go into a trance.  

My half marathon days are over, but I have to say that the thought of a Disney run is very intriguing (except perhaps for the pre race bathroom urge and not being able to find one - lol).  

Thanks for coming out of the closet!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> The best thing about running is you never know who is going to be a natural!



Definitely NOT a natural, more like a mind over matter situation.  



MEK said:


> Enjoy, but don't be hard on yourself or obsessive.  Listen to your body and take time off when it tells you to.  Don't be surprised when you feel good before you leave the house, but know 1/4 mile into your run that it's going to be a bad one.



Yep, have had that happen, good to hear!



MEK said:


> Don't be surprised when you feel like crap and actually have a good run.



That one too!    but really nice to hear on both



MEK said:


> Find a favorite brand of shoes and stick with them.



Working on that one, actually back to the brand of my regular old gym shoe that caused the issues but...then again they were 7+ years old.  I'm not convinced my inserts are quite right.



MEK said:


> Run at different times of the day - early morning just as the sun comes up;



Hmmn.  Nope.  More like mid morning, after the sun has come up.  But before it gets too hot and there is still some shade. 



MEK said:


> late at night as the sun sets and the summer bugs try to work their way into your mouth.



I am not sure they are summer bugs. Just a bazillion year round gnats, extra fiber, right?  Too bad I can't run with my mouth closed.  



MEK said:


> Most of all, just use it as a time to meditate and go into a trance.



  ok, you KNOW me.  Do you think trance like is a state I can ever get into unless it involves a rum drink, a beach or a pool, the sun and a lounger?



It's more like the opposite, my mind works overtime during the run but then I relax more at home later.



MEK said:


> My half marathon days are over, but I have to say that the thought of a Disney run is very intriguing (except perhaps for the pre race bathroom urge and not being able to find one - lol).



I am as worried about the during race bathroom urge!  Or urges lol.  I have no intention of doing much race wise locally, rather content with it as a form of excercise but the idea of  Disney race is super fun...perhaps you should reconsider....just sayin....excuse for a trip...LOL!  Plus, who doesn't want to run through the castle?



MEK said:


> Thanks for coming out of the closet!


----------



## jedijill

I'm feeling like a slug just reading this thread and now I'm going to have to go to the gym to keep up with you guys!    On a serious note, its great to see "real" people struggle with finding their groove with exercise.  I need to drag my bike out of the basement this weekend!

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Do you want to keep running?  I wasn't sure, kind of sounded like maybe you were glad you did it but were maybe done?



I am glad the half was done but I have done a 5K since.   My work schedule got crazy and by now I need to basically start over.   
I really need to do something weight bearing and I thought with my knees I would NEVER be able to run and I could.   

Would I do a half again...... never say never but now I know what I am really getting myself into.  




eandesmom said:


> Plus I figure if I can ever make it to the WDW 1/2 or Princess...it's training for the off ramps.  LOL!  Not a clue what the DL course is like, or Wine/Dine etc.




The off ramp was a known - what I did not count on was the bunny hops  from that point to the  park entrance.    We went up and down several more times.... and that really sucked eggs. 



MEK said:


> Don't be surprised when you feel good before you leave the house, but know 1/4 mile into your run that it's going to be a bad one.  Don't be surprised when you feel like crap and actually have a good run.



That is so right.  




eandesmom said:


> I am as worried about the during race bathroom urge!  Or urges lol.  I have no intention of doing much race wise locally, rather content with it as a form of excercise but the idea of  Disney race is super fun...perhaps you should reconsider....just sayin....excuse for a trip...LOL!  Plus, who doesn't want to run through the castle?



Disney races are the best!!!   Of course I don't have too much else to compare it to.  A couple of local races under my belt.

Disney is good about putting potties everywhere. Of course my problem was I didn't have to go when I saw them only on the few stretches I didn't see them as often.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, I've got nothing to add to the running conversation other than good luck!  I'm sure you'll find a way to do it well and get a Disney run in there somewhere! (I don't run - no cartilage left in my knees so it's pretty painful).

On to the Aulani topic - I just watched the video podcast for their stay at Aulani and I want to go even more now!  I think Disneyland will win out for a March trip if we can get a DVC room.  Found out tonight a couple of neighbor families are planning to go at the same time - could be a fun trip!!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I'm feeling like a slug just reading this thread and now I'm going to have to go to the gym to keep up with you guys!    On a serious note, its great to see "real" people struggle with finding their groove with exercise.  I need to drag my bike out of the basement this weekend!
> 
> Jill in CO



My poor bike!  I really should sell it but can't bring myself to.  It's been over 3 years...basically ever since I got my current car as with my eyes and neck I can't take the ride down the hill and we no longer have a rack that goes on the car.  It's bad for my neck even starting flat but I do really miss it!  I can't even bring myself to let Eric ride it and really, really should as he needs a bike.  Terrible.

Trust me, it sounds like a lot more exercise than it really is.  And  I can only imagine the calories you are burning with some of that restoration work.  Not slug like at all!  



Poolrat said:


> I am glad the half was done but I have done a 5K since.   My work schedule got crazy and by now I need to basically start over.
> I really need to do something weight bearing and I thought with my knees I would NEVER be able to run and I could.



That's exactly it, the weight bearing aspect.  So good for us as we get older.  Sad but true and, I hope, worth it!



Poolrat said:


> Would I do a half again...... never say never but now I know what I am really getting myself into.



Ignorance is bliss lol



Poolrat said:


> The off ramp was a known - what I did not count on was the bunny hops  from that point to the  park entrance.    We went up and down several more times.... and that really sucked eggs.



I had heard that, last 3 miles or so, right?  



Poolrat said:


> Disney races are the best!!!   Of course I don't have too much else to compare it to.  A couple of local races under my belt.



I don't imagine I'll have much to compare it to either



Poolrat said:


> Disney is good about putting potties everywhere. Of course my problem was I didn't have to go when I saw them only on the few stretches I didn't see them as often.



Yeah, we will see, I can barely make it through a short run, at my rate I'll need to stop 3-4 times for that!  



Mndisneygirl said:


> Well, I've got nothing to add to the running conversation other than good luck!  I'm sure you'll find a way to do it well and get a Disney run in there somewhere! (I don't run - no cartilage left in my knees so it's pretty painful).



Ow!  That sounds very painful



Poolrat said:


> On to the Aulani topic - I just watched the video podcast for their stay at Aulani and I want to go even more now!  I think Disneyland will win out for a March trip if we can get a DVC room.  Found out tonight a couple of neighbor families are planning to go at the same time - could be a fun trip!!



Oh how fun, I wish our dates overlapped!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> The best thing about running is you never know who is going to be a natural!  So there you go!  Plus being a skinny girl definitely works to your advantage.
> 
> Thanks for coming out of the closet!



I meant to comment on this.  It's a double edged sword.  People have assumed in the past that I run already simply based on looks.  If they actually learn that I am now, they assume I am fast, again based on looks. Unless you actually know me for some time and then of course it's more of a pitiful look, like my brother.  Like an "oh dear, really?" look.  I am not fast, probably will never be but it doesn't stop snap judgement.  Goes back to the under the radar thing.  What I wanted to avoid, and ended up unable to was the snide comments by real runners, or by others at our start stop point as if somehow running in public and letting folks we know "see" us is somehow showing off (that we actually exercise, that yes, I sweat quite a bit and will do so in public) but then give that "oh" look if the mileage reported back doesn't seem worthy enough.  Women are messed up that's all I know. I'm just happy when we don't see anyone we know while out as it just avoids the whole thing.  Sad huh.  Don't get be wrong, some people are fabulous others well...we will leave it at that.

Sorry if that sounds whiny, a couple of "run ins" over the past week.  Won't stop me from going but it's a bit of a bummer at times.


----------



## annmarieda

I am so glad we were able to meet up and I am honored to have been able to lend a supportive ear to your early journey in running.  

I love all that Mary Ellen had to say...





> Enjoy, but don't be hard on yourself or obsessive. Listen to your body and take time off when it tells you to. Don't be surprised when you feel good before you leave the house, but know 1/4 mile into your run that it's going to be a bad one. Don't be surprised when you feel like crap and actually have a good run.



I can't tell you how many times this has held true for me.  I think that I feel horrid and have a great run... or feel great and have a horrid run.  Strange!!!  I personally need to head that "listen to your body"  I have been pushing for the last week and today totally killed myself on my run.  I was determined to get my 4.5 in...and have paid dearly all day because of it.  I just hope I cant rest enough tomorrow that I will be able to run a bit on thursday...even it if isn't the full amount I would normally go out.

I personally like running as much as I do because it is a sport all about me.   I mean... if I want I can do all the local events... run far distances... short distances go out when *I.* want to run.  It is mine and no one elses.  If I join a group baseball team (yeah..tried that ) practices, games..all decided by not me.  If I don't have a great day... I let people down. (not at all something I like to do)  If I sign up for a class... it is scheduled and I don't have a choice as to how to do it.  I also like that what is good for one person isn't necessarily good for the next and that not only is that *OK* but other runners tend to be supportive (except for maybe your brother  of other runners personal paths.  You don't' want to do local events... where as I like to try and be at one a month.  Neither of us is wrong.  That isn't the case in other types of activities. I guess there are rules and protocol to follow with running too... and believe me, I am one of the first to scream when someone breaks a "rule" I see as being in place. (yeah I think you are aware of how I feel about people and qualifying times) After hearing what your brother had to say, I can see why you wanted to keep things hush hush for a bit.  Good grief.   family at times sure can try our love and patience can't it. 

Glad you got part of your airfare straightened out.  I have been flying southwest more often than alaska recently because of the bag fees.  I check their site daily... but also have signed up for emails.  Sometimes it is very frustrating though... they advertise a "big sale" and it rarely includes seattle.   Since I am stalking january flights too, I will be sure and let you know if I notice a drop on either alaska or sw. (those are the two I seriously watch... I try not to fly other airlines any more after my last experience on united/continental)


----------



## rentayenta

I'm right here, I'm on it, August is my goal. What I need to get are new running shoes this weekend. I'm getting shin splints and DH says I'm either hitting my foot wrong on the pavement (quite possible) and/or I need new shoes. My runners are years old. We've got a local place that measures your foot and how you run via computer and then fits their shoes from there. I've got a date with Striders, the name of the store, this weekend. 


Sometimes I feel like I cannot breathe which I know has to do with my pace and the fact that I forget to breathe. Any tips? Funny I can breathe through 90 minutes of hot yoga at 105* but running a half mile, I'm panting.


----------



## glennbo123

That's great that you've taken up running Cynthia!  Take care of those knees.  Mine started hurting while I was _walking_ to the locker room to change to go out running, of all things.  It got worse and worse, so now I don't run, and my knee is fine.  Insanity workouts don't hurt it, so that's what I'm trying to do when I can stay motivated.

Glad that you could meet annmarieda, sounds like a fun meet.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I am so glad we were able to meet up and I am honored to have been able to lend a supportive ear to your early journey in running.







annmarieda said:


> I love all that Mary Ellen had to say...
> 
> I can't tell you how many times this has held true for me.  I think that I feel horrid and have a great run... or feel great and have a horrid run.  Strange!!!  I personally need to head that "listen to your body"  I have been pushing for the last week and today totally killed myself on my run.  I was determined to get my 4.5 in...and have paid dearly all day because of it.  I just hope I cant rest enough tomorrow that I will be able to run a bit on thursday...even it if isn't the full amount I would normally go out.



It is ok to just take a day off too  Especially when you are sick, is the cold worse?  I guess it's a listen to your body once you get out there huh as what it tells you before, may or may not be true. Feel better!



annmarieda said:


> I personally like running as much as I do because it is a sport all about me.   I mean... if I want I can do all the local events... run far distances... short distances go out when *I.* want to run.  It is mine and no one elses.  If I join a group baseball team (yeah..tried that ) practices, games..all decided by not me.  If I don't have a great day... I let people down. (not at all something I like to do)  If I sign up for a class... it is scheduled and I don't have a choice as to how to do it.  I also like that what is good for one person isn't necessarily good for the next and that not only is that *OK* but other runners tend to be supportive (except for maybe your brother  of other runners personal paths.



I feel exactly the way about team sports, it's why I love hiking.  Just me and the woods!  Or me, and Jeff and the woods but you get the idea. I actually like classes...some classes, ones that I felt really were more internal that I could get as little or as much as I wanted out of them but physically, they are out.  Not to mention I've no idea how I'd fit it in these days!



annmarieda said:


> You don't' want to do local events... where as I like to try and be at one a month.  Neither of us is wrong.  That isn't the case in other types of activities. I guess there are rules and protocol to follow with running too... and believe me, I am one of the first to scream when someone breaks a "rule" I see as being in place. (yeah I think you are aware of how I feel about people and qualifying times)



I think for me in general right now, the races feel less about "me" and more about the competition aspect which has never had any appeal to me.  For whatever reason, that isn't the vibe at all from the runDisney events and I am sure a lot of that is that they aren't as much "runners" events as some and it appeals to the less aggressive runner maybe.  We do plan to do beat the bridge next year and I expect to do a 10K before that as well but it will be about the appeal of the individual event for sure and less about just doing one for the sake of doing one.  And, although running is about me primarily, it is definitely something Jeff and I are doing together even if it's only stopping or starting and there is a lot of fulfillment in that. There could be some other fun events that spark interest (actually there is a 5K running around Safeco field this weekend that sounds like a hoot) but it's pretty low key for sure.



annmarieda said:


> After hearing what your brother had to say, I can see why you wanted to keep things hush hush for a bit.  Good grief.   family at times sure can try our love and patience can't it.



Oh it's par for the course with him, he's been driving my sister nuts on this subject ever since she started running, he treats her the same basically.  Of course he is one of those that has devoted so much time to training that he neglects his kids, started not that long after his divorce.  We see this with marathoners and triathletes that we know where they have a hard time finding balance and the exercise is their drug.   We hope he comes out of it, it's getting old!  Some of it is personality though and that part is nothing new so we just ignore him.  LOL!  Bless his heart, I do love him.



annmarieda said:


> Glad you got part of your airfare straightened out.  I have been flying southwest more often than alaska recently because of the bag fees.  I check their site daily... but also have signed up for emails.  Sometimes it is very frustrating though... they advertise a "big sale" and it rarely includes seattle.   Since I am stalking january flights too, I will be sure and let you know if I notice a drop on either alaska or sw. (those are the two I seriously watch... I try not to fly other airlines any more after my last experience on united/continental)



United is a nightmare anymore, I try really really hard to never fly them.  I have seen that with SW, in fact I don't think I've ever seen one of their emails include Seattle!  I do use Yapta to track the Alaska fares, as well as Delta but I don't like Delta's price drop policy nearly as well plus they charge even more for bags.



rentayenta said:


> I'm right here, I'm on it, August is my goal. What I need to get are new running shoes this weekend. I'm getting shin splints and DH says I'm either hitting my foot wrong on the pavement (quite possible) and/or I need new shoes. My runners are years old. We've got a local place that measures your foot and how you run via computer and then fits their shoes from there. I've got a date with Striders, the name of the store, this weekend.



Excellent, shoes are probably the issue.  They only have so many miles, and time before the support goes plus they may not even be the right kind of support for your sepcific foot. I know growing up I was always told I ran "wrong".  Now, the way I run is what they "say" you should do.  Either way your foot hits the ground a certain way and changing that I think must be like trying to move the tide.  Getting new shoes definitely made a difference for me.  I can't say it's 100% pain free but then again, is any exercise?  I just don't want to go through the fitting process again. I do recommend it, plus if they don't work they will exchange for free which is how I"m on my 3rd pair!

_Shin splints are commonly associated with sports that require a lot of running. It is not the running itself, but the sudden shock force of repeated landings and change of direction that causes the problem. When the muscles and tendons become fatigued and overloaded, they lose their ability to absorb the damaging shock force.

Other overload causes include:

Exercising on hard surfaces, like concrete
Exercising on uneven ground
Beginning an exercise program after a long lay-off period
Increasing exercise intensity or duration too quickly
Exercising in worn out or ill fitting shoes
Excessive uphill or downhill running
Return following injury without adequate build up
Biomechanical Inefficiencies

The major biomechanical inefficiency contributing to shin splints is that of flat feet. Flat feet lead to a second biomechanical inefficiency called over-pronation. Pronation occurs just after the heal strikes the ground. The foot flattens out, and then continues to roll inward. Over-pronation occurs when the foot and ankle continue to roll excessively inward. This excessive inward rolling causes the tibia to twist, which in-turn, over stretches the muscles of the lower leg. *The right shoe can really help with the the over pronation, I started with a shoe that didn't correct for it, then one that over corrected and the one I have now is somewhere in the middle.*  When you get fitted they will be able to tell you if you overpronate or not.

Other biomechanical causes include:

Poor running mechanics
*Tight, stiff muscles in the lower leg* this is my main issue!
Running with excessive forward lean
Running with excessive backwards lean
Landing on the balls of your foot
Running with your toes pointed outwards
Weak or inhibited gluteal muscles can cause shin splints.
_



rentayenta said:


> Sometimes I feel like I cannot breathe which I know has to do with my pace and the fact that I forget to breathe. Any tips? Funny I can breathe through 90 minutes of hot yoga at 105* but running a half mile, I'm panting.



Well, if I had to guess it's that you are going too fast, or too far or maybe not walking enough.  Not sure if you are trying to just run or run/walk or what.  The run walk method can be great to help with the breathing and so can taking it very slow in both time and miles.  The breathing is different, at least for me, in running than in other cardio and was my biggest issue at first.  that and the shoes.  Time, slowing it down should help I'd think.  Don't try to do too much too fast.  I know I have a challenge with figuring out the breathing through my nose, versus my mouth, esp when my sinuses are acting up or allergies.



glennbo123 said:


> That's great that you've taken up running Cynthia!  Take care of those knees.  Mine started hurting while I was _walking_ to the locker room to change to go out running, of all things.  It got worse and worse, so now I don't run, and my knee is fine.  Insanity workouts don't hurt it, so that's what I'm trying to do when I can stay motivated.



Knock on wood, zero knee issues.  Some shin but that's nothing new and nothing major and is 95% being ridiculously tight.  The knees and hips are the big issues that have forced a number of folks I know to give it up.  I am pretty positive between my tennis elbow and my stupid neck, I wouldn't be able to do the insanity workout, I think that's great that you and Judy are doing them!



glennbo123 said:


> Glad that you could meet annmarieda, sounds like a fun meet.



It was a really fun meet!


----------



## eandesmom

Enough of ADR's and Running!  Let's go back to Hawaii.  After Happy Hour at Monkeypod we headed back to the villa to shower and change. Tonight was the Starlit Hui.  Not a luau in the traditional sense (which includes food and bad drinks...you can walk down the road a couple of blocks from Aulani for one of those) it has all the elements of the luau we like (story and music) without the overpriced mediocre food and drinks.  Plus its a lot shorter!  Disney offers this twice a week, for free, to guests.  They do ask for room keys as you head in.  Walking in you are given a mat and in many cases they will set it up for you on the lawn.  We found a spot and got settled.
Our vantage point.  As you can see the mats hold their "rolled" curve quite a bit.  A family next to us had theirs upside down and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't go flat.









See the moon?  It was gorgeous!

Maybe that explains this look





I got comfy





There was some pre-show entertainment going on and stuff with the kids








Soon enough, "Uncle" came out and began to explain the Hui









I will be honest, I took no notes and can't recall at all the story line of anything so this will be a lot of the pictures telling (or not) the story

Welcome?

















Okay that one almost looks like they are doing the YMCA

And..another story!













Praying for a Mai Tai after work?





Or good waves?

And then something with sticks





Good thing she moved





Theres that moon!





Jeff insisted I get it in the picture





And then he decided to map the night sky with his app









Pretty cool huh

Uncle looks like this one might be serious





Blurry









_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

_Continued from previous_

Ooh, flames!












Id be sitting down too!





And on to the big stick thingys that they beat to make noises but dont fan themselves with.  Whatevertheyarecalled




Whip it, whip it good!









I dont even want to know









A ghost?





No, just really cool birds on a stick





The kinds that fly mind you, not that you eat













Our moon again!





And now for something completely different, Heart and Soul, a ukulele duo





They get INTO it!









Not your mamas ukulele!





























They look miserable didnt they?  

I LOVED these guys, seriously would have bought an album then and there.  In fact I was busy checking itunes and googling as they performed  Pretty sure I took some video so will try to upload

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

And now…another story.  Great commentary huh!





With some sort of flag things that make cool swirls on film





Uh oh, someone is getting sacrificed









Oh maybe not





It’s Hula meets Bollywood!













Thank you, thank you very much!





Ooh, a butterfly!





Nah, just someone tied to a bazillion strips of fabric





After all the performers came out, were thanks, a few more hopped on stage.  Recognize these blurs?









Yeah, it would have been nice to be closer

































And with that, and children dancing up front, it was over.  On the way out the characters beeline for a photo ops but no no photopass.  Jeff wanted to get to dinner, but wanted a Stitch picture.  The handler rushed us so much, this is what I got





And if the pictures aren't enough, check out the videos here


I had made a late dinner reservation at Monkeypod for after the Hui.  I wasn't sure the ressies were really needed but figured better safe than sorry.  Walking across the street we were quickly there and asked to be seated outside so we could enjoy the live music.

It was dark





We ordered drinks

For me a glass of Sancerre if memory serves and for Jeff and IPA that he’d not had before but our server talked up.  He liked it but not nearly as much as the Maui Big Swell.

Given the hour and the happy hour fries it was straight to entrees for us.  Do note that we got about the most expensive things on the menu.  Tons of less expensive options, sandwiches, pizza, etc.  When I'd planned to eat there, that is the kind of food I assumed we'd order but instead, we splurged.

_Ginger Crusted Kona Kampachi - 32.95
Garlic Hapa Rice, Mushroom Ponzu Sauce, Sea Asparagus and Fennel Salad_





For Jeff






I am almost positive this was a special of some sort, a fish with a citrus buerre blanc and some kind of mashed potatoes.  I think it was Ono.  Jeff was sold at the words "mashed potatoes".

Our server was a hoot and a half.  Surfer dude turned waiter who “like had never had wine before he worked here!  And like, now I have to do food and wine pairings all the time, I love it”.  Between him and the poor family next to us we had triple live entertainment if you add the music.  The family next to us had kids, probably 5 and 7, literally passing out in their plates.
Literally.

Mom and dad were eating away, enjoying their food and drink, not rushing at all. They had just landed late evening arrival from CA and were trying to keep everyone up for the time change.  Kids had been great at the table and then just all of a sudden crashed.  Hard.  As they gathered them up to leave (both kids being unbelievably non cranky about it.  Quiet and out of it but not a whine to be ad) and apologize we told them we’d have done (and have) the same exact thing.

Both of our entrees were outstanding, the night was lovely and so was the company.  After a lovely day from start to finish we headed back to our lanai for a nightcap and a good nights sleep.

Tomorrow…the life of the loung(er) lizards was going to get shaken up a bit.  After being bums for 2 days straight, we needed to move.

Monks and Tradewinds


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> I meant to comment on this.  It's a double edged sword.  People have assumed in the past that I run already simply based on looks.  If they actually learn that I am now, they assume I am fast, again based on looks. Unless you actually know me for some time and then of course it's more of a pitiful look, like my brother.  Like an "oh dear, really?" look.  I am not fast, probably will never be but it doesn't stop snap judgement.  Goes back to the under the radar thing.  What I wanted to avoid, and ended up unable to was the snide comments by real runners, or by others at our start stop point as if somehow running in public and letting folks we know "see" us is somehow showing off (that we actually exercise, that yes, I sweat quite a bit and will do so in public) but then give that "oh" look if the mileage reported back doesn't seem worthy enough.  Women are messed up that's all I know. I'm just happy when we don't see anyone we know while out as it just avoids the whole thing.  Sad huh.  Don't get be wrong, some people are fabulous others well...we will leave it at that.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds whiny, a couple of "run ins" over the past week.  Won't stop me from going but it's a bit of a bummer at times.



If you are already up to 5 miles you are doing great.  The thing I like about running is there are so many levels and its all about personal bests and motivation.

I hope you do get to the point where you can get Zen during your run.  I think you will.  I do.  It took awhile, but it particularly works best for me in the morning.  It's a cool feeling.


----------



## MEK

Cool show and fun commentary.

Dinner looks delish.  Glad that those kids passing out in their plates caught your attention and gave you inspiration for dinner.  Yum!  

Great day!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> That's exactly it, the weight bearing aspect.  So good for us as we get older.  Sad but true and, I hope, worth it!



Swimming just doesn't provide the gravity advantage.




eandesmom said:


> I had heard that, last 3 miles or so, right?



The ramp is mile 10 so yup just about the last three.  What stink is you can see EPOCT, You know that is the finish but it is 3 MILES to get there literally.   To add insult it is not a straight line but rather switch backs. Run up and down turn around, run up another bridge and run down, run in the park to the lagoon and back to the ball.  Seems so close but no such luck.




The show looks cool and dinner sounded yummy and entertaining.


----------



## jedijill

The show looks like a lot of fun.  Nice that there is a free option without the expensive and bad food and drink!

Monkeypod sounds really good...its going on my list.

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you for all of the running tips. I'll keep this Disney focused and email you with my progress. 


Great update and I love your descriptions, they sound like mine.  The show looked very entertaining and dinner looks incredible. So that Monkey place isn't part of Aulani right?


----------



## eandesmom

Heart and Soul!  These guys are amazing!  Sorry I turned the phone sideways...but you can still hear lol.






And what party would be complete without a little electric slide?





And one last shot of the night sky...with Jeff's app


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Tonight was the Starlit Hui.  Not a luau in the traditional sense (which includes food and bad drinks...you can walk down the road a couple of blocks from Aulani for one of those) it has all the elements of the luau we like (story and music) without the overpriced mediocre food and drinks.  Plus its a lot shorter!



And if you're really lazy and have a room overlooking the lawn, you might be able to check it out from your balcony! 



eandesmom said:


> See the moon?  It was gorgeous!



Did you or Jeff start growing any fangs?



eandesmom said:


> Soon enough, "Uncle" came out and began to explain the Hui



Looks like the same guy who does the storytelling by the fire pit.



eandesmom said:


> Okay that one almost looks like they are doing the YMCA



I think this sounds better than the story. 



eandesmom said:


> Ooh, flames!



Everything is better with flames!



eandesmom said:


> Whip it, whip it good!







eandesmom said:


> And now for something completely different, Heart and Soul, a ukulele duo



Everything is better with flames and ukuleles!



eandesmom said:


> The handler rushed us so much, this is what I got



Looks like Jeff photobombed Stitch!



eandesmom said:


> Given the hour and the happy hour fries it was straight to entrees for us.  Do note that we got about the most expensive things on the menu.  Tons of less expensive options, sandwiches, pizza, etc.  When I'd planned to eat there, that is the kind of food I assumed we'd order but instead, we splurged.



Don't worry, we'll take care of the cheap stuff for you. 



eandesmom said:


> Our server was a hoot and a half.  Surfer dude turned waiter who like had never had wine before he worked here!  And like, now I have to do food and wine pairings all the time, I love it.



Was it Keanu Reeves?



eandesmom said:


> Kids had been great at the table and then just all of a sudden crashed.  Hard.  As they gathered them up to leave (both kids being unbelievably non cranky about it.  Quiet and out of it but not a whine to be ad) and apologize we told them wed have done (and have) the same exact thing.



Sounds like they were good kids.  Hard to blame them for being tired.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I had to giggle at your show commentary.  It so sounds like the descriptions that I use.  The show looks very entertaining and I'm sure that it was a great way to spend your evening.

Your dinner looks so good even though I'm not a big fan of fish.  Well, other than fried catfish which is one of the staples in Louisiana cookin'.


----------



## Leshaface

What a fun show!  And nice that it's free.

Dang, while were the stitch handlers rushing so much?  It looked like you got a picture while your husband was running 

Mmm, dinner sounds fabulous!  I imagine, when my DS gets older, he'll be doing the same thing as those children at dinner...and we'll still be enjoying our drinks


----------



## KatMark

Looks like a fun show, Cynthia. You got some great pictures for not being up closer.

I can't believe Jeff photobombed the picture with that horrid Stitch.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Looks like a fun luau show. Your commentary was rather hilarious!

We just watched the podcast of the DISunplugged crew at Aulani (did I say that before? It sounds familiar)
and they mentioned Monkeypod.  So of course, I say to Dave, Cynthia and Jeff went there, so we should remember that place!

I also said "I want to go there so bad!"  about 10 times.


----------



## teekathepony

Hi Cynthia! I'm all caught back up.
Loved the Hui, especially with your commentary! It looks like it was a really beautiful show. Love the little Disney touches all throughout, like the characters coming out on stage at the end! Oh, and Heart and Soul are really cool too!
Your meal looks really good. What a nice evening!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> If you are already up to 5 miles you are doing great.  The thing I like about running is there are so many levels and its all about personal bests and motivation.



I was pretty happy when I hit that 5 mile mark and it didn't suck. 



MEK said:


> I hope you do get to the point where you can get Zen during your run.  I think you will.  I do.  It took awhile, but it particularly works best for me in the morning.  It's a cool feeling.



Well if I ever get to the point of not obsessing about when I'll get to the bathroom it would be good.  LOL!  It does detract from the zen-ness.  Maybe, in my own way it is kind of zen I guess.  A good playlist helps. 



MEK said:


> Cool show and fun commentary.
> 
> Dinner looks delish.  Glad that those kids passing out in their plates caught your attention and gave you inspiration for dinner.  Yum!
> 
> Great day!



They were so cute, I loved that mom (or dad) wasn't stressed about it, just relaxing and enjoying her beer.  Reminded me of Happydog's boys who always seem to fall asleep at Tokyo dining and just have a nice nap while they enjoy the fireworks.  LOL!



Poolrat said:


> Swimming just doesn't provide the gravity advantage.



Nope.  It is great exercise though!  If it wasn't for the fact that my dumb eyes can't take the chlorine I might have considered it as one of the last resort alternatives as well.  I can't even be indoors at a pool to watch the kids swim anymore.  Outside is ok though.  I'm not sure I could make it a full lap. 



Poolrat said:


> The ramp is mile 10 so yup just about the last three.  What stink is you can see EPOCT, You know that is the finish but it is 3 MILES to get there literally.   To add insult it is not a straight line but rather switch backs. Run up and down turn around, run up another bridge and run down, run in the park to the lagoon and back to the ball.  Seems so close but no such luck.



That's what I've heard.  A 5K tease!



Poolrat said:


> The show looks cool and dinner sounded yummy and entertaining.



It was perfect.  Quality entertainment, not too long, lots of families but also lots of adult only groups and then a really yummy dinner just a stroll away!



jedijill said:


> The show looks like a lot of fun.  Nice that there is a free option without the expensive and bad food and drink!



It was perfect, and really really good entertainment as well!  I think we brought a "good" drink down with us but can't recall for sure.  Would seem rather unlike us not too...I did bring a bigger bag for the camera so am guessing we put our mugs in that after.  



jedijill said:


> Monkeypod sounds really good...its going on my list.
> 
> Jill in CO



You'll get to see it again in this TR  




rentayenta said:


> Thank you for all of the running tips. I'll keep this Disney focused and email you with my progress.



No worries, I've hijacked Ann's thread a few times on the subject and besides, it's a runDisney event...so it is Disney focused 



rentayenta said:


> Great update and I love your descriptions, they sound like mine.  The show looked very entertaining and dinner looks incredible. So that Monkey place isn't part of Aulani right?



Yeah...a Pod Thai at Monkeypod and a rum/pog concoction (Jeff and I need to come up with a name for it) in my mug and that's the commentary you get.  

Monkeypod (techincally Monkeypod Kitchen by Merriman) is locally owned.  the original one is on Maui and they are big on buying local, using organic and outside of Hawaii local it's mostly all pacific rim sourced items.  The Ko Olina one is new and just opened last Jan I think. It is literally across the street from Aulani.


----------



## englishrose47

What a fun night !!The show looks amazing!! It is such a shame youcouldn't get apix of the moon!!!Carol and I want to see if we can get a Hawaii trip ( as in FREE) next year !!!!


----------



## princess_momma

Oh running...yikes. I've only recently started getting back into it. I have a love/hate relationship with it. I loved it when I had gorgeous trails to run along. Then I moved into a super urban area and I hate running in that atmosphere. Then I ran a half marathon (with little to no training) and hated it more. But I'm getting back into it. Sadly, on a treadmill for now...still in a urban area. That's awesome you can run so far without getting tired!

I loved hearing about your beach bum days...I can almost feel like I'm there, and it's quite relaxing! Excited to see where the next adventures take you!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun evening. How nice the resort offers something like that, very cool. Dinner looks delicious. I went on their website to check out the menu,  so many delicious sounding items.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And if you're really lazy and have a room overlooking the lawn, you might be able to check it out from your balcony!



Oh you got one of THOSE rooms did you?  Lucky guy!  We were very surprised that more folks weren't out watching it from their balcony, I would have?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you or Jeff start growing any fangs?



And if we did, would we tell?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like the same guy who does the storytelling by the fire pit.



Yep, he is.  One of them anyway.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think this sounds better than the story.



Well maybe you remember the story....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everything is better with flames!



Universal thinks so



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everything is better with flames and ukuleles!



 now that's a twist



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like Jeff photobombed Stitch!



It does!  I thought it looked like he was running away but photobombed is better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't worry, we'll take care of the cheap stuff for you.





So did we, but that's another update.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Was it Keanu Reeves?




Seriously



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like they were good kids.  Hard to blame them for being tired.



They were good and the parents were doing the right thing.  It was cute and made us smile, they were fun to chat with.



mickeystoontown said:


> I had to giggle at your show commentary.  It so sounds like the descriptions that I use.  The show looks very entertaining and I'm sure that it was a great way to spend your evening.



Clearly I was tracking the moving storyline huh!



mickeystoontown said:


> Your dinner looks so good even though I'm not a big fan of fish.  Well, other than fried catfish which is one of the staples in Louisiana cookin'.



I do like fried catfish as well, but in generall, I love me some fish.  Good, fresh flavorful fish that is.  Spoiled living here.  It was delicious!



Leshaface said:


> What a fun show!  And nice that it's free.



It is a really neat "extra" that they have, just lovely.



Leshaface said:


> Dang, while were the stitch handlers rushing so much?  It looked like you got a picture while your husband was running



I know!  And the lighting was SOOOO bad.



Leshaface said:


> Mmm, dinner sounds fabulous!  I imagine, when my DS gets older, he'll be doing the same thing as those children at dinner...and we'll still be enjoying our drinks



Works for me!



KatMark said:


> Looks like a fun show, Cynthia. You got some great pictures for not being up closer.



We actually had a great view, we were quite happy with our seats.  It was really only an issue at the end when the characters came out as many of them were on the lawn, not the stage and you really couldn't see.



KatMark said:


> I can't believe Jeff photobombed the picture with that horrid Stitch.



It was pretty funny!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Looks like a fun luau show. Your commentary was rather hilarious!


 
Really fun show, I am so glad we went.  Jeff wasn't convinced but enjoyed it quite a bit.



Mndisneygirl said:


> We just watched the podcast of the DISunplugged crew at Aulani (did I say that before? It sounds familiar)
> and they mentioned Monkeypod.  So of course, I say to Dave, Cynthia and Jeff went there, so we should remember that place!
> 
> I also said "I want to go there so bad!"  about 10 times.



Oh no, I'm going to cost Dave more money!  

I need to see/hear that one.  I heard the first one and the other for some reason hasn't shown up on my podcasts and I'm not sure why so need to check it out.  Is it video only?  I always just listen...

It was very yummy, this is not our last trip there either!


----------



## CarolynK

I have no idea why we didn't see the Hui when we were there. Especially after we had decided (after lots of research) that we definitely did not want to go to one of the over-priced local shows (sounded totally lame and touristy)! There's always next time....

Anyway, you provided a great narration!


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> Hi Cynthia! I'm all caught back up.
> Loved the Hui, especially with your commentary!



I went and looked at the pictures and went hmmmmnnn....not a clue 
Which is pretty obvious by my commentary.



teekathepony said:


> It looks like it was a really beautiful show. Love the little Disney touches all throughout, like the characters coming out on stage at the end!



It was the perfect balance of length, entertainment, culture and a little Disney at the end.



teekathepony said:


> Oh, and Heart and Soul are really cool too!
> Your meal looks really good. What a nice evening!



We really loved them, I don't know why they don't sell a CD in the shop, it would go like hotcakes!  What I found online wasn't like what they were playing that night.

It was a lovely day, start to finish.



englishrose47 said:


> What a fun night !!The show looks amazing!! It is such a shame youcouldn't get apix of the moon!!!Carol and I want to see if we can get a Hawaii trip ( as in FREE) next year !!!!





princess_momma said:


> Oh running...yikes. I've only recently started getting back into it. I have a love/hate relationship with it. I loved it when I had gorgeous trails to run along. Then I moved into a super urban area and I hate running in that atmosphere.



We will be revamping one of our running nights and I'm going to have to find a new route I like on those nights that I like, it can definitely make a difference!  I am very lucky that we have a gorgeous trail near the house that either we can drive to, or run to from the house.  Just around the house itself is a bit tough...hills no matter where you go.

I am pretty sure I will have a love/hate relationship when our weather turns nasty.  I started this in late spring on purpose 



princess_momma said:


> Then I ran a half marathon (with little to no training) and hated it more. But I'm getting back into it. Sadly, on a treadmill for now...still in a urban area. That's awesome you can run so far without getting tired!



A half with little or no  you must be in decent shape.  I could walk one and not get swept...but run?  I dunno, I'd bet at best I could make it 10 miles.  At best.

Ick on the dreadmill but it is better than nothing!  At 5+ miles I'm pretty ready to stop but I'm definitely not dying.  Not sure that's exactly the same as not getting tired.  I could go farther and push more but....  Typically I'm mostly ready to stop as either I need the bathroom or I'm really hot and sweaty  I have been very lucky in the actual leg fatigue or pain area.  I do think that's from the general elliptical work.  It's funny, everything you read will say it's "ok" to do that stuff on non running days but that it doesn't help your running.  I disagree, I think it definitely helped me move to longer distances faster (not that 5 is long) but more importantly, avoid injury. And it's also helped me identify issues almost immediately when they happen and alter some non running work I was doing to strengthen those areas.



princess_momma said:


> I loved hearing about your beach bum days...I can almost feel like I'm there, and it's quite relaxing! Excited to see where the next adventures take you!



We were such bums the first 2 days! It was wonderful. It does get less bum like but also more adventuresome 



Pinkocto said:


> What a fun evening. How nice the resort offers something like that, very cool. Dinner looks delicious. I went on their website to check out the menu,  so many delicious sounding items.



It is such a yummy restaurant!  We really liked it.  We actually went there more than any place else over the course of the trip.

The Hui is wonderful and I think a really neat "perk" that Aulani offers. I've done the touristy ones before, as has Jeff.  This was SO much nicer!  Just perfect.  Plus you can bring your own adult beverage!  Heck if you wanted you could probably bring a picnic basket.



CarolynK said:


> I have no idea why we didn't see the Hui when we were there. Especially after we had decided (after lots of research) that we definitely did not want to go to one of the over-priced local shows (sounded totally lame and touristy)! There's always next time....
> 
> Anyway, you provided a great narration!



Maybe the dates didn't work?  It's only offered twice a week (Mon/Thurs) so for us, we needed to go that night or it wouldn't work as we had plans for Monday night.

I've been to the other shows and yes, lame and touristy.  Overpriced more than anything. But you know, if you've never seen anything like it, maybe not so lame really.

You just have to go back!  I  know we plan to


----------



## glennbo123

I've heard good things about the Hui, and "free" helps!  

I think those stick/paddle things are so they can take the pizzas out of the ovens backstage.  

All in all, this sounded like the perfect day.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

i was going to ask for the app name, but then i saw it on the corner of the one pic, thanks for posting it...and the show looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Maybe the dates didn't work?  It's only offered twice a week (Mon/Thurs) so for us, we needed to go that night or it wouldn't work as we had plans for Monday night.


You're probably right, we had made our plans and probably wanted to stick to them. 


eandesmom said:


> I've been to the other shows and yes, lame and touristy.  Overpriced more than anything. But you know, if you've never seen anything like it, maybe not so lame really.


We read about a few of them, and we just couldn't see paying the money they were asking, plus my kids are kind of picky eaters and it kills me to pay one price for food that they are just going to move around the plate! This is also the main reason we haven't done any of the WDW dinner shows!



eandesmom said:


> You just have to go back!  I  know we plan to


Definitely in the plans; we may return during Christmas/NY 2014/15, that time of year worked well for us the first time we went!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> I've heard good things about the Hui, and "free" helps!



Free is good but if it wasted time, then not so much.  Obviously not at all the case here!



glennbo123 said:


> I think those stick/paddle things are so they can take the pizzas out of the ovens backstage.





Or the remnants of a ceiling fan

Or to fan the queen with.  Or me.  I'd let them.




glennbo123 said:


> All in all, this sounded like the perfect day.



It was!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i was going to ask for the app name, but then i saw it on the corner of the one pic, thanks for posting it...and the show looks like it was a lot of fun



It's a very cool ap!  The show was wonderful, we really enjoyed it.



CarolynK said:


> You're probably right, we had made our plans and probably wanted to stick to them.



I can definitely see how that would happen.



CarolynK said:


> We read about a few of them, and we just couldn't see paying the money they were asking, plus my kids are kind of picky eaters and it kills me to pay one price for food that they are just going to move around the plate! This is also the main reason we haven't done any of the WDW dinner shows!



Makes sense.  One thing if it's a couple, a whole family then it can really be a huge waste of $$.



CarolynK said:


> Definitely in the plans; we may return during Christmas/NY 2014/15, that time of year worked well for us the first time we went!



I'm hoping for Presidents Week 2015   Christmas/NY would be wonderful there!!!!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> It is ok to just take a day off too  Especially when you are sick, is the cold worse?  I guess it's a listen to your body once you get out there huh as what it tells you before, may or may not be true. Feel better!



The cold got much worse.  This week has rather sucked. I am glad I took yesterday off from my normal run.  I did go to the adventure run last night... didn't run a lot of it but what I did was fine.  Not a run day today...so I am hopeful that tomorrow I will be able to at least attempt some of my normal saturday distance.



eandesmom said:


> I feel exactly the way about team sports, it's why I love hiking.  Just me and the woods!  Or me, and Jeff and the woods but you get the idea. I actually like classes...some classes, ones that I felt really were more internal that I could get as little or as much as I wanted out of them but physically, they are out.  Not to mention I've no idea how I'd fit it in these days!



Hiking is also something I enjoy.  I love being outside like that.  It was funny having lunch with a friend today.  She hiked the mountain in town. (Pinnacle Peak)  As she was telling me of her experience and not really understanding the draw... I was "drooling" so to speak.  I have not hiked that in years. It is a good hike.  Not Mt. Si level, but definitely a fun one... I think a mile with a 1k foot elevation change  Maybe once my lungs are recovered I will tackle it on an off day.



eandesmom said:


> I think for me in general right now, the races feel less about "me" and more about the competition aspect which has never had any appeal to me.  For whatever reason, that isn't the vibe at all from the runDisney events and I am sure a lot of that is that they aren't as much "runners" events as some and it appeals to the less aggressive runner maybe.  We do plan to do beat the bridge next year and I expect to do a 10K before that as well but it will be about the appeal of the individual event for sure and less about just doing one for the sake of doing one.  And, although running is about me primarily, it is definitely something Jeff and I are doing together even if it's only stopping or starting and there is a lot of fulfillment in that. There could be some other fun events that spark interest (actually there is a 5K running around Safeco field this weekend that sounds like a hoot) but it's pretty low key for sure.



I can certainly appreciate that.  I do find myself a tad too competitive (with myself... I don't care how others do)  I like to do events for two reasons.  One... if they are fun.  The color run last saturday was fun.  Lots of energy... sponsors handing out "free" stuff.  Entertainment.  I just wish that I could handle the activity that comes with this type of event.  I mean... mud run...survivor run.  Even color runs have obstacles...and I am kinda too old for that.  The second reason I do timed events is to get an actual gauge of what I am doing performance wise.  RK is doing a lot better for me lately... but it is still nice to get an official time every now and again. (plus the occasional ribbon or medal doesn't hurt )



Loved the updates.  What a nice free activity..  I was laughing at your commentary though...   and not quite sure if you were totally into the show.  Your "moon" interjections were hilarious.   Dinner looked yummy!  I can see why you splurged!


----------



## franandaj

I loved your commentary on the Starlight Hui!  

I would have probably thought the same thing.  I'm not good with taking notes except at the D23 conventions, so I would not have remembered a thing either!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> The cold got much worse.  This week has rather sucked. I am glad I took yesterday off from my normal run.  I did go to the adventure run last night... didn't run a lot of it but what I did was fine.  Not a run day today...so I am hopeful that tomorrow I will be able to at least attempt some of my normal saturday distance.



Don't push it, that cold sounds horrible!  Is Sat your long run? Tomorrow is mine, may try to hit that 6m mark.



annmarieda said:


> Hiking is also something I enjoy.  I love being outside like that.  It was funny having lunch with a friend today.  She hiked the mountain in town. (Pinnacle Peak)  As she was telling me of her experience and not really understanding the draw... I was "drooling" so to speak.  I have not hiked that in years. It is a good hike.  Not Mt. Si level, but definitely a fun one... I think a mile with a 1k foot elevation change  Maybe once my lungs are recovered I will tackle it on an off day.



I've not done Pinnacle Peak.  We love Mt Si and try to get up there annually but it's been a bit.  I hope we can do it this summer, we really love the old trail.  It's a bit longer but so much prettier and less crowded!



annmarieda said:


> I can certainly appreciate that.  I do find myself a tad too competitive (with myself... I don't care how others do)  I like to do events for two reasons.  One... if they are fun.  The color run last saturday was fun.  Lots of energy... sponsors handing out "free" stuff.  Entertainment.  I just wish that I could handle the activity that comes with this type of event.  I mean... mud run...survivor run.  Even color runs have obstacles...and I am kinda too old for that.  The second reason I do timed events is to get an actual gauge of what I am doing performance wise.  RK is doing a lot better for me lately... but it is still nice to get an official time every now and again. (plus the occasional ribbon or medal doesn't hurt )



Free stuff is fun.  I've always wished I was more competitive in general, with myself and others but it's just not there.  I do stuff for the enjoyment of it or because it's good for me and I have to.  Ideally I find stuff that meets both!  The whole color run, mud run... yeah not as into that.  Through vineyards with wine at the end...might consider that.  



annmarieda said:


> Loved the updates.  What a nice free activity..  I was laughing at your commentary though...   and not quite sure if you were totally into the show.  Your "moon" interjections were hilarious.   Dinner looked yummy!  I can see why you splurged!



I did really like the show, and loved loved the ukulele guys.  Jeff was so into that moon it was adorable.  It really was gorgeous.

I am glad we splurged though Jeff surprised me with that, I was looking at sandwich options but am very glad for the treat, it was so good!  I just knew, as did he, that we had 2 other "nicer" dinners planned so had assumed we'd go more casual but no complaints here.



franandaj said:


> I loved your commentary on the Starlight Hui!
> 
> I would have probably thought the same thing.  I'm not good with taking notes except at the D23 conventions, so I would not have remembered a thing either!



I truly have no clue what the story was.  I'm sure it involved Maui and...yeah...canoes?  Birds?  Surf?  I did enjoy it though, especially the ukulele!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

The Hui looks like a lot of fun!   I understand your comment about a full blown Luau, but boy do I love the roasted pig!  Of course, I can easily do without the poi! 

Looks like another great time at Monkeypod, and your food looks good!  Of course like Jeff, they would have me at the mashed potatoes!!! 



eandesmom said:


> And one last shot of the night sky...with Jeff's app


 Jeff's app is really cool!!!


----------



## TarzansKat

I'm actually surprised to learn that you haven't run before.  I know you work on the elliptical, but you look to me like a person who has a body that's made for running.  Now I know we can all run (case in point, I've run a 5K and my body is NOT made for running  ) but I didn't realize you hand't.  A warning - it's addictive.  I'm glad you have someone to guide you through the process, to know when it's healthy to continue and stop to prevent injury.  After my knee surgery, I'm extremely leery of injury.  My doctor would never fully commit and say I caused my knee issue by running, but did once describe it as damage to the bone after repetitive use (every time I bent my knee, overgrowth on my cartilage would scrape my bone).  So it could have been something that developed my whole life or something that I made worse pounding on it running.  Who knows?

Sorry for the life story!  My long and rather convoluted point is enjoy yourself but be careful!  Listen to your body, and it won't steer you wrong. 

And as to the Southwest checking flights question, this may reveal a bit more about my personality than I'd like, but we're all friends here, eh?

I check every day, multiple times, when I think of it, when I'm looking for a flight to go down.  And there is no rhyme or reason.  It's cheaper to fly on certain days than others, yes.  It's also cheaper to buy one ticket at a time, put in 4 people and watch the cost go up.  But to me, it seems completely random as to when flight prices get lowered, and I've gotten credits (or points back) on days I didn't even think I'd see a decrease.  I hope that helps a little bit.  It's obsessive, I realize but I don't think we'd be on the DIS if we didn't have a little bit of that in us.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Congratulations on the running.  So glad you've found something that you can enjoy (as much as one can enjoy exercise anyway ) And how terrific to have a Disney race to motivate you!!  

Thanks for the shin splint info.  I'm not really running but still struggle with them just doing regular cardio sometimes.  I think I need to look into some new shoes.  

The Starlit Hui looks super fun (and hurrah for free!) and Monkeypod is for sure going on my to-do list.  I entered to win the trip the DIS is giving away... fingers crossed!


----------



## englishrose47

Okay  I am all caught up with the chats !!I was soooo tired last night I went to bed at 8 p and slept till 7a this morning !! I do feel much less exhausted !! 11 hours of sleep will do that!!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> The Hui looks like a lot of fun!   I understand your comment about a full blown Luau, but boy do I love the roasted pig!  Of course, I can easily do without the poi!



I agree with you about the roasted pig, YUM!!!!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Looks like another great time at Monkeypod, and your food looks good!  Of course like Jeff, they would have me at the mashed potatoes!!!



He could live on mashed potatoes!  Dinner was outstanding, we couldn't have been happier.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Jeff's app is really cool!!!



It is!  I actually downloaded it to my phone last night as we had such a pretty moon here and were enjoying wine on our front porch.  Fun!



TarzansKat said:


> I'm actually surprised to learn that you haven't run before.  I know you work on the elliptical, but you look to me like a person who has a body that's made for running.



Looks are deceiving!  I tried to run several times in jr. high and HS and it was disastrous.  Of course being told that I looked like a frog playing basketball (the way I "hopped" down the court) didn't do much for my self esteem or motivation in that area either.  I imagine the monstrous bunion I had at the time didn't help either.  I've bounced around on the cardio stuff over the years good old aerobics back in the day, cycling, then zumba, stair-master, elliptical, cross trainer, both kinds of bikes (but no spinning) but nope, never running.  And never anything all that intense in general.  I'm a 30-60 minute cardio gal unless it's hiking.  Then I can go for hours.  

It's funny though, they say cross training doesn't help with running but I totally disagree.  I can't imagine how much harder this would have been were I not doing the things I'd been doing and I know the lower body strength stuff has definitely helped avoid hip flexor issues

I had technically run twice before this started in late April, 2 5K training runs with Evan for black belt tests.  But that's it and I did not enjoy either one!  It did tell me, much as I really didn't want to know it, that I could do it.



TarzansKat said:


> Now I know we can all run (case in point, I've run a 5K and my body is NOT made for running  ) but I didn't realize you hand't.



I disagree with this.  Your body is made just as much for running as mine is, possibly more.  Everyone was made to walk and arguably to run if they want to.  It's like the 6foot + person being made for basketball.  Maybe, maybe not.  The 5'8" guy may be more scrappy, motivated and aggressive and a far better player.  



TarzansKat said:


> A warning - it's addictive.  I'm glad you have someone to guide you through the process, to know when it's healthy to continue and stop to prevent injury.  After my knee surgery, I'm extremely leery of injury.  My doctor would never fully commit and say I caused my knee issue by running, but did once describe it as damage to the bone after repetitive use (every time I bent my knee, overgrowth on my cartilage would scrape my bone).  So it could have been something that developed my whole life or something that I made worse pounding on it running.  Who knows?



Cardio is addictive in general I think, I just feel better after some of it.  I really should do more weights on my gym days but hate to give up the cardio entirely (and the calorie burn lol).  It is nice to be moving towards a point that feels more natural in stride and breathing and have moments of just enjoying it.  I had a cool moment this morning of that, it was nice.  

Are you going to try to run again?



TarzansKat said:


> Sorry for the life story!  My long and rather convoluted point is enjoy yourself but be careful!  Listen to your body, and it won't steer you wrong.



Well with all my injuries I am pretty paranoid and careful so hopefully I can listen appropriately.  My neck is not 100% at the moment but I don't think it's from the running, I think it's a combo of attempting light weights twice and then pruning.  Which sucks and really ticks me off but I don't think it's from running.  Still, I'm off to see my active release gal on Tuesday to see what's what and did made sure to spend a good 20 minutes stretching yesterday.



TarzansKat said:


> And as to the Southwest checking flights question, this may reveal a bit more about my personality than I'd like, but we're all friends here, eh?
> 
> I check every day, multiple times, when I think of it, when I'm looking for a flight to go down.  And there is no rhyme or reason.  It's cheaper to fly on certain days than others, yes.  It's also cheaper to buy one ticket at a time, put in 4 people and watch the cost go up.  But to me, it seems completely random as to when flight prices get lowered, and I've gotten credits (or points back) on days I didn't even think I'd see a decrease.  I hope that helps a little bit.  It's obsessive, I realize but I don't think we'd be on the DIS if we didn't have a little bit of that in us.



I always put it in for 1 person, have for years.  I need to probably check the flight a little more often than I do but it seems a bit early for much movement but I do agree, no rhyme or reason sometimes on drops.  Sure wish I could track in Yapta!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Congratulations on the running.  So glad you've found something that you can enjoy (as much as one can enjoy exercise anyway ) And how terrific to have a Disney race to motivate you!!



exactly, as much as anyone can enjoy exercise.  I do admit, a lot of my run this morning was quite pleasant, that was cool.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks for the shin splint info.  I'm not really running but still struggle with them just doing regular cardio sometimes.  I think I need to look into some new shoes.



I've gotten them from walking and from Zumba.  Really bad in Zumba, my first pair of zumba shoes just gave out one day, it was crazy and the next pair just never seemed quite right.  I now realize that I probably should have had inserts in them and it would have helped quite a bit.



2xcited2sleep said:


> The Starlit Hui looks super fun (and hurrah for free!) and Monkeypod is for sure going on my to-do list.  I entered to win the trip the DIS is giving away... fingers crossed!



You would love Monkeypod!  It is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really liked the Hui and we also really liked the fact (largely time of year) that it felt like the crowd was 50% adult only at least.  We met so many couples and adult groups it was awesome!



englishrose47 said:


> Okay  I am all caught up with the chats !!I was soooo tired last night I went to bed at 8 p and slept till 7a this morning !! I do feel much less exhausted !! 11 hours of sleep will do that!!



YAY!  Sounds like you needed it Rosie!


----------



## Poolrat

Loved the commentary on the Hui.   Sounds like a great relaxing activity.  And Free helps too.

I really need to get running again.  The weather, the lack of time and my general laziness right now is keeping me from starting.  Once I do I will keep it up but I need to start.....  soon.


----------



## englishrose47

eandesmom said:


> YAY!  Sounds like you needed it Rose



I sure did !! Tomorrow I can sleep in a bit too!!!



Poolrat said:


> Loved the commentary on the Hui.   Sounds like a great relaxing activity.  And Free helps too.
> 
> I really need to get running again.  The weather, the lack of time and my general laziness right now is keeping me from starting.  Once I do I will keep it up but I need to start.....  soon.



I never had the energy to run!! But was the time when I could dance the night away!!!


----------



## TarzansKat

I should probably clarify my previous statement in regard to running.  I don't think my body is made for running, but I think anybody can learn the right way to run for their body, if that makes sense.  Some people have a natural build that will lend itself to an easier learning period, but again, that's all dependent upon what kind of shape they're in to begin with.

And I agree in regard to cross training absolutely being helpful!  When you're in better shape over all, it's MUCH easier to run and get back into running.  Case in point, I haven't been able to do anything but the elliptical really since my surgery.  I've tried to run a couple of times, but I still have pain in my knee.  If I use KT tape, it's much better.

Now a couple of days ago, for the first time, I was on the treadmill and thought, I'm just going to run.  This had been after weeks of alternating walking and the elliptical machine as my means of exercise and in the past few weeks, I've been exercising 5 times a week.  Now with that build up when I was feeling good on the treadmill a couple of days ago, I said, I think I feel like running.  So I did.  For about ten minutes, 2 five minute intervals with walking in between.  I tried for another five minute interval and after a minute I could "feel it" in my knee, so I stopped.  No KT tape, no assistance really, just me, running.  That was a big deal.

So yes.  Cardio (and strength training) absolutely do help.  And like you, I'm reluctant to give up the calorie burn of cardio completely, since it's significantly more than running until I get back to my 5K status.

And now, to bring it all back around and talk Disney, look forward to all the running you can do around the resorts when you're there!

See?  I tie in.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Loved the commentary on the Hui.   Sounds like a great relaxing activity.  And Free helps too.



I am a big fan of free, Hawaiian music in general, ukelele and guys with fans and flames...well that part didn't hurt either.  



Poolrat said:


> I really need to get running again.  The weather, the lack of time and my general laziness right now is keeping me from starting.  Once I do I will keep it up but I need to start.....  soon.



I know what you mean, once I committ to something then I have to stick with it so you need to be ready to just go there.  I'll buy weather and lack of time but not general laziness.  You have more energy in your little finger than I have in my whole body!



englishrose47 said:


> I sure did !! Tomorrow I can sleep in a bit too!!!
> 
> I never had the energy to run!! But was the time when I could dance the night away!!!



I bet you could dance the night away   yay for sleeping in



TarzansKat said:


> I should probably clarify my previous statement in regard to running.  I don't think my body is made for running, but I think anybody can learn the right way to run for their body, if that makes sense.  Some people have a natural build that will lend itself to an easier learning period, but again, that's all dependent upon what kind of shape they're in to begin with.



We can agree to disagree on this one



TarzansKat said:


> And I agree in regard to cross training absolutely being helpful!  When you're in better shape over all, it's MUCH easier to run and get back into running.  Case in point, I haven't been able to do anything but the elliptical really since my surgery.  I've tried to run a couple of times, but I still have pain in my knee.  If I use KT tape, it's much better.
> 
> Now a couple of days ago, for the first time, I was on the treadmill and thought, I'm just going to run.  This had been after weeks of alternating walking and the elliptical machine as my means of exercise and in the past few weeks, I've been exercising 5 times a week.  Now with that build up when I was feeling good on the treadmill a couple of days ago, I said, I think I feel like running.  So I did.  For about ten minutes, 2 five minute intervals with walking in between.  I tried for another five minute interval and after a minute I could "feel it" in my knee, so I stopped.  No KT tape, no assistance really, just me, running.  That was a big deal.



The elliptical is great for the knees but that's great you were able to to do a little bit and see some progress, very exciting.  Take it slow



TarzansKat said:


> So yes.  Cardio (and strength training) absolutely do help.  And like you, I'm reluctant to give up the calorie burn of cardio completely, since it's significantly more than running until I get back to my 5K status.
> 
> And now, to bring it all back around and talk Disney, look forward to all the running you can do around the resorts when you're there!
> 
> See?  I tie in.



Ah well ultimately it's about runDisney events so it's all about Disney as far as I'm concerned.  LOL!  I do think the strength training, even a little, can really help new runners avoid some of the common hip issues in particular and upping the incline resistance on the elliptical is a great way to work on muscle balance and can help as people start to run hills.  I am just a bit surprised literature from folks like Galloway don't push that at all, seems really silly to me.  Foam roll and stretch...great but those aren't conditioning items, they are pre-post treatments...getting everything else stronger works on the bigger picture.

Which is not to say I do all of that mind you, I'm about as tight as they come!  It is fun to think of doing some running at Disney around the resorts, hopefully I can test it out in Dec!


----------



## TarzansKat

There's really nothing like a Disney race.  Once you've done one, you'll be hooked, believe me!  I've done on 5K and I'd love to be able to do another.


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> There's really nothing like a Disney race.  Once you've done one, you'll be hooked, believe me!  I've done on 5K and I'd love to be able to do another.



I am looking forward to it.  Part of me wishes it wasn't so far away and the other part is glad


----------



## eandesmom

We had been lounge lizards for two days straight.  Today we planned to mix that up a bit.  Yes, it was time to get off the lanai and out of the loungechair!  When I was planning the trip well, I didn't do much planning.  Booked it, got flights, kept getting the car price down and really that’s about it.  Got a few notes on places to eat and shop but not much more.  The weekend before we left I got serious.  Emailed my cousins for hiking info, went online and dug around for hikes, biking and kayak options.  My cousin responded with a "We don’t hike but my dad says that Ka‘ena Point is a popular one up by where you are".  That was a good starting point as far as I was concerned.  Looking it up, this is what I found.

_Trail Length: 3.5 mi.
Activity: Pedestrian, biking
Difficulty: Moderate
Terrain: Open coastline
Elevation Gain: Negligible
Park Name: Ka'ena Point State Park
Description: The trail to Ka‘ena Point follows an old railroad bed and former dirt road that ran along the westernmost point of O‘ahu. The trail leads to Ka‘ena Point Natural Area Reserve, a remote and scenic protected area harboring some of the last vestiges of coastal sand dune habitat on the island, and home to native plants and seabirds. Whales frequent this shoreline during the winter months.

The weather is usually sunny and hot, and it can be windy - a hat, sunscreen, and plenty of water are recommended. Allow 1 to 3 hours depending on your pace. Stay away from the wave-exposed coast unless you are familiar with hazardous ocean conditions.

There are two routes
From the Wai‘anae side, tale the trailhead at the end of the paved road in the Keawaula Section of Ka‘ena Point State Park and follow the dirt roadway for 2.4 miles to Ka‘ena Point Natural Area Reserve. This route follows the shoreline on your left (southwest), characterized by boulder beaches and occasional tidepools, while cliffs rise above you on your right (northeast). Midway along the trail are a pair of small blowholes. In places the old road has eroded completely.

From the Mokule‘ia side, park at the end of the paved road and follow the dirt roadway for 2.5 miles. The trail traverses a broad, relatively flat coastal plain marked by a raised limestone reef and sand dunes. Upon reaching the Natural Area Reserve, please take care to avoid damaging native flora and watch for nesting seabirds, some of whom make burrow nests. A navigational light is visible at the point. Stay on established paths. No dogs or other animals are allowed in the Reserve. To return, retrace your path._

Now what you might notice here is the route description is a bit different than the summary.  Summary says it is a 3.5 mile hike.  Each route would put it at a 4.8 mile or 5 mile round trip respectively, the 3.5 statement isn't clear if that means round trip or not.  And this is all from the same State Park Website!  We were on the Wai'anae side.

Our plan was to hike in the am and then head to the Northshore for lunch and snorkeling.  We woke up at 6:57 am, perfect!  Except not, it was really 6:11.  Jeff can’t read the clock without his glasses these days!  Oh well, guess we have time for coffee and breakfast on the lanai! 

Good Morning Aulani!





As we ate and drank our coffee, Jeff checked the forecast and found it called for some decent trade winds.  Hmmn, that might put a damper on the Northshore snorkeling.  At least Jeff thought so.

Our plan was to fill up our mugs with coffee from the O’leo room and then hit the towel handout right at 8 when the opened, hit the snorkel gear rental after that and then head straight to the car.   When picking up the towels we were informed of the 60 minute rule.  What?  Apparently there was a 60 minute rule.  Don’t leave your stuff on a lounger longer than that or they might take it.  Day 3 and this was the first we’d heard of it.  We’d have been toast on day one if they were enforcing that!  We figured it had to do with the holiday weekend and the fact that I think they were close to or actually sold out.  Towels handled it was off to the beach rental place.  We elected to get the length of stay package so we could just keep the same gear all week.  We had looked at buying gear and without making a separate trip to Target just for that, this was cheaper.  But...once rented we realized something.  The fins they rent at Aulani are NOT normal fins.  They are cut short for the Rainbow Reef.  Arguably so people don’t kick each other and likely as there is no real current to deal with.  Jeff was not happy about it and convinced we’d have issues but…didn't want to return them either.  At any rate the very nice Lisa Marie rented us our gear and gave us tips as to where the best snorkeling at our very own beach was and best time of day to catch turtles (both, on the right side, by the rocks, early am).  Missions accomplished we made it to the car and were on the road at 8:22.  A bit later than we had hoped but not horrible.

The drive to our hike couldn't have been easier.  Get back on the road you drove in on and keep going northwest...until you can’t anymore.  As we drove we kept seeing "points" in the distance and wondered if they were our destination.

This one?









Maybe these?









Nope





As we drove I looked at our route for the rest of the day, post hike.

And realized something.

I had NOT done my homework.

I had assumed, just looking at the map, we could actually drive around the point as, end to end, you are on the west side of the Northshore  But there is no road that cuts over the point.  Just the trail.  Oops!  To get to the Northshore we'd have to drive back to Aulani, keep heading east and then turn north.  Arrgh.  Lunch on the Northshore may not be happening but we decided we’d just play it by ear. Had I done my homework I’d have packed a lunch to eat on the hike but...oh well.






Oops!  But hey if you look at the spot between "road ends and road ends"  you can see the hike.

Arriving at Ka‘ena we stopped first at the restroom.

Oops!  Should have packed TP!

We had read the directions and knew the trailhead was at the end of the paved road.  The restroom was not at the end, the road kept going.  We saw many people park by the restroom and walk down the paved road to the trailhead and hoped that didn't mean it was full.





It did have a nice view though!  And a nice beach for that matter.





Jeff was more interested in what was on the hill









I thought this was prettier





We got the last "spot" in the small area near the trailhead.  Our chariot for the week.  Hard to lose that in a crowd!





These kinds of signs always make you feel safe, especially when you've had your car broken into before...in Hawaii!





This way?





He looks very serious





Then again that may have been the face of "hurry up with the sunscreen, it’s my turn!"

Nope, this way!





As we walked along, we saw folks out fishing





Pretty rugged









And a darn pretty walk









Evidence I was actually there













Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

There were spots where it was eroded completely and fascinatingly, a fair amount of the way we saw tire tracks and mud!  The mud was dried by the time we went back.  Crazy in some spots to think people were fitting cars and trucks through there! A few folks were out but it was not overly crowded at all.  We passed one pair of gentlemen, a little bit older and one was sitting down and clearly having shoe issues. "I got a flat" he said.  Sure enough, the sole had come loose from his tennis shoe.  And the other gentleman just so happened to have a Velcro strap in his bag and was tying the guys sole on.  Talk about prepared!  Very impressive.

As you start to approach the point, it is actually "gated"









Keeping all that wildlife in

Or out!









Right before the gate was a nutty narrow spot.  This guy was doing it on his mountain bike and literally carried the bike up and over.  Crazy!  Makes my neck hurt thinking about it.





Off he goes!





Thankfully there were tradewinds.  Lovely lovely ones.  For the most part we were out in the open, no shade and those winds were absolutely marvelous.  Can you see the grasses blowing?  Looking back towards where we had started





And what was ahead









These reminded us of Vero beach and the turtle flags





Not quite sure what this is









It went from dry to very sandy pretty quickly





VERY sandy





More animal "warning" signs









Wait, I think I see something!





Not that



 

You aren't supposed to be within 150 feet of these guys













_The Hawaiian monk seal, Monachus schauinslandi, is an critically endangered species of earless seal in the Phocidae family that is endemic to the Hawaiian Islands.

Known to native Hawaiians as ʻIlio-holo-i-ka-uaua, or "dog that runs in rough water", its scientific name is from Hugo Hermann Schauinsland, a German scientist who discovered a skull on Laysan Island in 1899. Its common name comes from short hairs on its head, said to resemble a monk.

Fewer than 100 have been sighted on the main Hawaiian Islands but it does appear to be growing. _

Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Problem is, Jeff didn't see him until he was already too close, scared the heck out of both of them I think!





















The sea life continued





Walking around the point





More rodent traps...that is a BIG rodent!





What's that?





Looks like a bathing beauty









Yep, TWO monk seals!





We kept our safe distance this time, she looked quite content, she’d flip a flipper now and then as she cooled her head so we figured she was fine









I like to dip my head like that too!









Still windy..nice ponytail huh!





Rounding the point this is what it looked like in the other direction









And the point a real road that wouldn't void our rental agreement did NOT go over.





Other side of the fence













Yep, it was windy on the Northshore to be sure, technically we were around the point and "North" and it was significantly windier  Jeff did not like the idea of that wind and snorkeling.

We didn't see any of these guys









We stopped to munch on some trail mix and sip some water, and enjoy the view and with that, as tempting as it was to do the full 9.8 mile loop   (and we were REALLY tempted) we figured we'd get too crispy so turned around to head back.

Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Heading back





Hang gliders.  There was a lot, same thing for sky diving but hard to capture on film...just couldn't see it was too bright.





Love these

















Enough with the pictures!





Hah, he wishes





























It was VERY tempting to just jump into the ocean right then and there.  We did have other clothes and towels with us but something more important was calling our name.  On the way out though Jeff couldn’t help but get a closer look at what those satellites on the hill were for, and whose they were.





It was a really fun morning and a very nice walk.  All Trails actually puts it at a 2.7 mile out and back (5.4 RT) hike that is rated as moderate.  Yeah, so the state of Hawaii says it is either 3.4 (unclear as to whether that is RT or not but typically not unless it says) OR 2.4 or 2.7 according to All Trails.  LOL!  We are calling it a 5 mile walk.  Who cares, it was lovely! We would definitely put it on the easy side of the difficulty scale.  It is hot and very exposed but really it was a very nice walk and the tradewinds made it quite bearable.  It can be muddy or rocky and I’m guessing that’s where the rating came from.  If you want something a bit off the beaten path, out in nature, the real Hawaii AND only 45 min from Aulani, this cannot be beat.  We absolutely loved it and seeing those seals was a trip highlight.

I'm sorry, we can't do that here


----------



## jedijill

I know what the satellite station is for but I can't tell you unless I kill you. 

Looks like a fantastic hike!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

This is being added to the ever growing list. What a nice morning  how amazing to see those seals! I'd have a hard time tearing myself away that's for sure.


----------



## rentayenta

Those monk seals are fantastic and you got to see two?! Amazing. What a treat especially since there have been so few sightings. Lucky girl.

Nice hike and even better abs. 

Good things you had the trade winds. Minus the ocean, it looked a little deserty to me. 

Tell us Jill.


----------



## jedijill

rentayenta said:


> Tell us Jill.



Nope, my lips are sealed!   I don't look good in orange and can't afford a ticket to Russia. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

jedijill said:


> Nope, my lips are sealed!   I don't look good in orange and can't afford a ticket to Russia.
> 
> Jill in CO




 Darn. I heart a good secret.


----------



## MEK

Those seals are so cool.  Seeing them must have been such a treat.

What a beautiful walk.  Looking out over your shoulder to see the lovely waves hitting the rocks - priceless.  What a great way to spend the morning.


----------



## CarolynK

Wow, you guys get up early on vacation!  Hiking looks like fun, and so cool you saw the seals!


----------



## annmarieda

I love your pictures of your hike/walk    How absolutely cool you got to see not one, but two seals!!!  And this wasn't far from Aulani?  Very cool!  I love that you shared that map... but honestly, I have NO idea where Aulani is on the map compared to anything else.  And to get from one side of the island to another?    I am just clueless.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> When I was planning the trip well, I didn't do much planning.  Booked it, got flights, kept getting the car price down and really thats about it.  Got a few notes on places to eat and shop but not much more.  The weekend before we left I got serious.  Emailed my cousins for hiking info, went online and dug around for hikes, biking and kayak options.



Not much planning?  This feels like a foreign concept to me. 



eandesmom said:


> When picking up the towels we were informed of the 60 minute rule.  What?  Apparently there was a 60 minute rule.  Dont leave your stuff on a lounger longer than that or they might take it.  Day 3 and this was the first wed heard of it.



They told us about this the first time we picked up our wristbands/towels.  Maybe they felt the need to enforce it more over the summer?



eandesmom said:


> I had NOT done my homework.
> 
> I had assumed, just looking at the map, we could actually drive around the point as, end to end, you are on the west side of the Northshore  But there is no road that cuts over the point.  Just the trail.  Oops!  To get to the Northshore we'd have to drive back to Aulani, keep heading east and then turn north.  Arrgh.



D'oh!  Rule #1 in Hawaii: you can't get there from here. 




eandesmom said:


> Arriving at Kaena we stopped first at the restroom.
> 
> Oops!  Should have packed TP!







eandesmom said:


> Jeff was more interested in what was on the hill



I think the guidebook said it was a military installation.



eandesmom said:


> Problem is, Jeff didn't see him until he was already too close, scared the heck out of both of them I think!



How cool!  Definitely a rare sighting!



eandesmom said:


> Yep, TWO monk seals!



Awesome! 



eandesmom said:


> And the point a real road that wouldn't void our rental agreement did NOT go over.



As if anyone would chance voiding a rental agreement by driving on an iffy road. 



eandesmom said:


> Heading back



Just a gorgeous coastline.




eandesmom said:


> On the way out though Jeff couldnt help but get a closer look at what those satellites on the hill were for, and whose they were.



  Got it!

Looks like it was a great place to hike!


----------



## Chilly

Just realised i'd not read an update from you for a while so came over to find i'd missed loads, stupid subbing system.

I'm loving all the relaxing and cocktails in Aulani, not so much the hiking but the seals were a great spot.

I don't run. I will never run. I am not built to run. Well done on your running achievements so far.

NYE trip still seems to be giving you a lot of headaches, I hope you can nail everyone and everything down soon.


----------



## TinkyCheeks

Looks like a fantastic morning.  Those seals are just wonderful!


----------



## tinacaplan

eandesmom said:


> And that's all anyone gets for Christmas!



Nothing wrong with that!  Max still thinks Santa brought us our December trip!  And after spending a ridiculous sum on his latest "kid" birthday party, I asked if he'd prefer those resources go to a Disney trip and he thought that sounded like an excellent plan!  



eandesmom said:


> Which does kill the spontaneity a bit huh!  Not that you could be all that spontaneous over NYE but....
> 
> I'm not loving what I hear about the FP stuff but will wait till I see it in action.  Frankly I'm expecting it to be a bit of a mess for a while but we will see.



I was forced to be spontaneous when we were there just because it was such a short trip.  And honestly, of all the trips I've taken, that was one where I wish I had put together an even more detailed plan and that I had stuck to it!  Its just so busy at that time of year.  I made a real rookie mistake and switched EPCOT days and unwittingly showed up at the regular time on an EMHs morning!    Oops.  We were outta EPCOT pretty quickly!




eandesmom said:


> Me with the Ahola tropical mix and Jeff with his Costco trail mix.  Seriously, that stuff is like crack.  SO good.  Ok, not that I've ever had crack and that's probably a very un PC expression that I need to change, but wow was it addicting.




Shoot...should I stop saying that, too???  




eandesmom said:


> Me?
> 
> I took a nap.  I was far too lazy and relaxed to get all salty and sandy.  LOL!
> 
> And enjoyed the view



As much as I love the ocean, and I really do, I think I'd opt for sitting at the pool, looking at the ocean, rather than getting all sandy and icky.    

So happy that you got to meet Annmarie!  I would love to meet her someday!  And I think its wonderful that she was so instrumental to you on your own journey.  I'm not sure how I'd react, at this point, if I could no longer train at my gym with my current program.  Personally, I hate running, but I did manage a 5K obstacle course in April, so maybe I don't hate it that much.  But if there's anything I've learned about health and fitness over the last year, its that you have to find what works for you.  All of that said, I'd love to do a run at Disney someday.  

Your pictures are beautiful.  That trail at the beach looks like it was stunning.


----------



## mickeystoontown

What a wonderful way to spend your morning.  It's so neat that you were able to see the seals just lounging around.  The views from the hiking trail are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok, I've finally had a chance to catch back up.

First of all, congratulations on your newfound love(?) of running.  You can count me firmly in that camp of "I'm not doing it unless I'm being chased by a bear."  I actually did try to run a little bit a while back.  Just to see what I can do.  I ran a mile in less than 10 minutes, walked back to the house and jumped in the pool.  That was 3 or 4 weeks ago, and I'm just as dedicated to running as I ever was.   

I'm truly glad that it is working out well for you, and it seems that you actually seem to enjoy it.  I know I need to start getting myself into it.  Our company is starting a new wellness program, and I could potentially get prizes for at least walking every Wednesday, but I'm not in the worst shape ever and I know I will be bored just walking.  So I guess it is about time to suck it up and at least start running on Wednesdays.  Maybe I should use your story as inspiration?  I know how Mark feels about running, so if it is good enough to give him some motivation... 



The Hui looks like a lot of fun.  Even if you really don't remember what the story was.   I'm glad that Jeff found another character that he was willing to get his picture taken with.  It is too bad that you really can't even tell it is Jeff in the picture though. 


The hike looks amazing!  The landscape is just beautiful and it definitely is the type of terrain you think of when you think about Hawaii.  Your failure to properly research the route to get there was a bit of a shock, but I'm glad you were able to recover and still make the hike.  

I would have been fascinated with watching those seals in the wild like that.  I'm glad you were able to experience it!


----------



## glennbo123

Okay, trying to remember this for our trip...

- the k-whatever trail, west-end of island, where road ends.
- can't get to the north from there, so take a lunch.
- also take t.p.

Got it!

Looked like a great hike.  Cool that you got to see monk seals.


----------



## TarzansKat

What a beautiful area to hike through!

I'm rather partial to those seals.


----------



## scottny

That is great you are back into running. I am hoping after my surgery I will begin running. 
I think I was in that DVC Christmas gift exchange. LOL
The luau looked like fun and then to see the characters was even better. 
The meals looked good. I love asparagus but never had sea asparagus, is there a difference. 
Nice scenery on your hike. 
Who takes Velcro with them? LOL
The seals are adorable. That would make it worth while for me. 
All caught up again.


----------



## Disney9.9.10

Yay!! I'm so excited to be finally reading this report!! I'm only a few pages in, but it is looking like a beautiful vacation already. I really need to visit Aulani some day! Looking forward to reading the rest


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, what a beautiful area for your hike. And I just loved seeing the sea lions. I'll remember if we ever go to take the TP with me.


----------



## emmysmommy

Cynthia what a lovely (yes, we'll say 5 mile!) hike!  Those seals were adorable!  That's funny about the TP!


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

Planning a trip next June -- Enjoying your trip report so far!!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I know what the satellite station is for but I can't tell you unless I kill you.



Yeah, you and Jeff.  



jedijill said:


> Looks like a fantastic hike!
> 
> Jill in CO



it was a lovely little hike!



Pinkocto said:


> This is being added to the ever growing list. What a nice morning  how amazing to see those seals! I'd have a hard time tearing myself away that's for sure.



It was such a nice morning, really couldn't have been lovelier!



rentayenta said:


> Those monk seals are fantastic and you got to see two?! Amazing. What a treat especially since there have been so few sightings. Lucky girl.



It was a treat, we were surprised. Apparently lots of folks see the Albatross and the other bird that all the signs were for but we didn't get either of those.  I'll take the 2 seals!



rentayenta said:


> Nice hike and even better abs.



Nice sweat you mean.  It was a nice hike.



rentayenta said:


> Good things you had the trade winds. Minus the ocean, it looked a little deserty to me.
> 
> Tell us Jill.



It was a bit deserty!  And wild and cool.  And hot.  LOL!



jedijill said:


> Nope, my lips are sealed!   I don't look good in orange and can't afford a ticket to Russia.
> 
> Jill in CO



Pretty sure you wouldn't have to buy the ticket.  



rentayenta said:


> Darn. I heart a good secret.


----------



## glennbo123

I forgot that I had a couple more comments/questions for you when I read that update....

So, it sounds like you would recommend buying/bringing snorkel gear with you rather than renting.  I'm hoping to hit a couple of other islands as well, so it probably makes sense for me, although I dread lugging those things in my um, luggage (aptly named piece of equipment right there).

Did you look into the Go Oahu card?  Costco has a discount on a 3-day one right now, but a lot of what's included are tours, which I don't think I'd do, or transportation, which would be around the Waikiki hotels, not where we'd be.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Those seals are so cool.  Seeing them must have been such a treat.



It was!  It was like bonus prizes!  Oh wait, DOUBLE bonus prizes!  So cool and unexpected.



MEK said:


> What a beautiful walk.  Looking out over your shoulder to see the lovely waves hitting the rocks - priceless.  What a great way to spend the morning.



Yes, I spared you all the bazillion pictures of waves crashing on rocks, I went a bit overboard but I just love everything about it.  Sight, sound and smell.   It was a wonderful morning.



CarolynK said:


> Wow, you guys get up early on vacation!  Hiking looks like fun, and so cool you saw the seals!



Well, we were still on Seattle time to a degree so kind of felt like 9am to us when we got up.  We really did have intentions of sort of sleeping in some days (though not this one, we wanted to be at towel pick up the minute they opened) but that never really happened.  I think we were so relaxed after the first 2 days of being total bums and the massages...we didn't need any extra sleep on top of it.

It was a lovely hike.



annmarieda said:


> I love your pictures of your hike/walk    How absolutely cool you got to see not one, but two seals!!!  And this wasn't far from Aulani?  Very cool!



No, not far, about 45 minute drive and little to no traffic at all as you are heading into less populated and sadly some very run down little towns on your way there.  Some  nice beaches along the way.



annmarieda said:


> I love that you shared that map... but honestly, I have NO idea where Aulani is on the map compared to anything else.  And to get from one side of the island to another?    I am just clueless.



Oops, good point!  Maybe this will help.  When I'd glanced at it, it appeared there was a road around the point but...that's just beach!  So we were very close to the Northshore on our hike but not at all by car and no good way to get there without heading back to Aulani and then keep going. It isn't as far as it looks on the map though, the Northshore is only about 45 min in decent traffic from Aulani I think. 







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not much planning?  This feels like a foreign concept to me.



Hey, I found a hike!  And a happy hour.  What more could anyone want?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They told us about this the first time we picked up our wristbands/towels.  Maybe they felt the need to enforce it more over the summer?



I think so, I think it has a lot to do with crowds.  They did not mention it on our last day either.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!  Rule #1 in Hawaii: you can't get there from here.



Literally.  Though in our case there wasn't even a road you could see.  Although...mountain bike dude COULD get there from here which is kinda cool.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think the guidebook said it was a military installation.



As did the sign 

And Jeff did already know that, he's a veritable guidebook of satellite stations, which at times, sounds like the teacher in Charlie Brown.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How cool!  Definitely a rare sighting!



SO cool!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As if anyone would chance voiding a rental agreement by driving on an iffy road.



No road we could even see to try!  There was a rutted one by where we parked the car but that appeared to head into the hill to a farm.  Ranching in the mountains.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just a gorgeous coastline.
> Looks like it was a great place to hike!



It was!



Chilly said:


> Just realised i'd not read an update from you for a while so came over to find i'd missed loads, stupid subbing system.



Ugh, I have the same issue, it's very frustrating



Chilly said:


> I'm loving all the relaxing and cocktails in Aulani, not so much the hiking but the seals were a great spot.



It was a walk really and we had to burn off a little bit of those cocktails 



Chilly said:


> I don't run. I will never run. I am not built to run. Well done on your running achievements so far.



I always said the same thing.  I think everyone is built to run if they want to but I completely respect not wanting to that is for sure.  Plenty of other things one can do!  I'd made not running a platform for most of my life, it wasn't until I ran out of options that I decided I either had to, or lose my mind, or turn into a vegetable none of which were options I liked much.



Chilly said:


> NYE trip still seems to be giving you a lot of headaches, I hope you can nail everyone and everything down soon.



Well, CP and NYE are giving me headaches, the rest is pretty easy but I don't know that there is much I can do about either of them right now.  Worried a bit about it but it will be what it will be and it will all be fine I am sure.


----------



## franandaj

That looks like a nice hike, not too steep.  I do agree with Jenny, It looks a little more deserty than Hawaiian Paradise, but the seals were definitely cool.  

Thanks for posting the map with the areas highlighted. I couldn't seem to figure out where you went for your hike.  I can completely see why you can't get to the Northshore from where you were.  I figured out where Aulani was.  For some reason, it was in my mind that it was south of Waikiki, but then I don't even seem to know where Yosemite is, so what do I know?


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> That looks like a nice hike, not too steep.  I do agree with Jenny, It looks a little more deserty than Hawaiian Paradise, but the seals were definitely cool.
> 
> Thanks for posting the map with the areas highlighted. I couldn't seem to figure out where you went for your hike.  I can completely see why you can't get to the Northshore from where you were.  I figured out where Aulani was.  For some reason, it was in my mind that it was south of Waikiki, *but then I don't even seem to know where Yosemite is, so what do I know?  *


*
*

I can only pray, Alison, that you are the driver and Fran is a VERY VERY VERY good navigator!   

I remember when I started my Hawaii planning, I made the same assumption- that you could go on to the North shore from Aulani straight up the coast.  And then I saw the map.   I agree with the above posters, it is very much drier and arid on the Leeward side of the island-because of the way the wind is, I think, it is the drier side.  Very pretty hike, though- I will have to do it with Pods when we go back! 

And that Monkeypod place looks great!  Was that even open when we were there last summer?  I don't remember anything about it!


----------



## eandesmom

TinkyCheeks said:


> Looks like a fantastic morning.  Those seals are just wonderful!



It was wonderful!!!



tinacaplan said:


> Nothing wrong with that!  Max still thinks Santa brought us our December trip!  And after spending a ridiculous sum on his latest "kid" birthday party, I asked if he'd prefer those resources go to a Disney trip and he thought that sounded like an excellent plan!



Ah I wish I could pull that off!  Santa will have to bring something but it will be small or trip related




tinacaplan said:


> I was forced to be spontaneous when we were there just because it was such a short trip.  And honestly, of all the trips I've taken, that was one where I wish I had put together an even more detailed plan and that I had stuck to it!  Its just so busy at that time of year.  I made a real rookie mistake and switched EPCOT days and unwittingly showed up at the regular time on an EMHs morning!    Oops.  We were outta EPCOT pretty quickly!



Ugh, I hate it when park hours change or I don't check them, very frustrating.  The crowds will be nuts, it will be a wonder if we get anything done!



tinacaplan said:


> Shoot...should I stop saying that, too???



Apparently most everyone on my thread says it so we are ok 




tinacaplan said:


> As much as I love the ocean, and I really do, I think I'd opt for sitting at the pool, looking at the ocean, rather than getting all sandy and icky.



It's more about the salt drying on the skin....I love the ocean, just wasn't in the mood to go in at that exact moment in time.



tinacaplan said:


> So happy that you got to meet Annmarie!  I would love to meet her someday!  And I think its wonderful that she was so instrumental to you on your own journey.  I'm not sure how I'd react, at this point, if I could no longer train at my gym with my current program.  Personally, I hate running, but I did manage a 5K obstacle course in April, so maybe I don't hate it that much.  But if there's anything I've learned about health and fitness over the last year, its that you have to find what works for you.  All of that said, I'd love to do a run at Disney someday.



You'd adapt.  Whether you wanted to or not.  Trust me.  

Never ever something I thought I'd do, or wanted to do.



tinacaplan said:


> Your pictures are beautiful.  That trail at the beach looks like it was stunning.



It was lovely!



mickeystoontown said:


> What a wonderful way to spend your morning.  It's so neat that you were able to see the seals just lounging around.  The views from the hiking trail are absolutely gorgeous!



It was gorgeous, a perfect morning!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I've finally had a chance to catch back up.
> 
> First of all, congratulations on your newfound love(?) of running.  You can count me firmly in that camp of "I'm not doing it unless I'm being chased by a bear."  I actually did try to run a little bit a while back.  Just to see what I can do.  I ran a mile in less than 10 minutes, walked back to the house and jumped in the pool.  That was 3 or 4 weeks ago, and I'm just as dedicated to running as I ever was.



Love is overstating it by a lot!  But...it has evolved to the point of not totally sucking and that's kind of cool.  Running to the pool works just fine. 



afwdwfan said:


> I'm truly glad that it is working out well for you, and it seems that you actually seem to enjoy it.  I know I need to start getting myself into it.  Our company is starting a new wellness program, and I could potentially get prizes for at least walking every Wednesday, but I'm not in the worst shape ever and I know I will be bored just walking.  So I guess it is about time to suck it up and at least start running on Wednesdays.  Maybe I should use your story as inspiration?  I know how Mark feels about running, so if it is good enough to give him some motivation...



Jeff's company has something similar, he wears a pedometer for a couple of months in the summer and gets a gift card...and buys new running shoes.  LOL.

Walking is nice, occasionally.  As a 3x a week "exercise" I would get bored but it's a great great place to start!  It really does use different muscles though, it's find of fascinating.  At least power walking does...for me.  Then again I might be walking wrong who knows.    Jeff thinks the same though.



afwdwfan said:


> The Hui looks like a lot of fun.  Even if you really don't remember what the story was.   I'm glad that Jeff found another character that he was willing to get his picture taken with.  It is too bad that you really can't even tell it is Jeff in the picture though.



Hey, I was enjoying the sights and sounds.  Sounds being the music...not the story that threaded it all together (no offense to Uncle but...wasn't tracking at that level of detail).  Yeah...photo didn't exactly turn out as hoped, we had a few of those this trip!



afwdwfan said:


> The hike looks amazing!  The landscape is just beautiful and it definitely is the type of terrain you think of when you think about Hawaii.  Your failure to properly research the route to get there was a bit of a shock, but I'm glad you were able to recover and still make the hike.



Well originally I'd just planned that part, hadn't planned on heading anywhere but that.  Then when I glanced at it it was like "hey!  we are almost to the Northshore already, lets keep going!"  and then I realized what I'd taken for a road in that quick glance...was beach.  



afwdwfan said:


> I would have been fascinated with watching those seals in the wild like that.  I'm glad you were able to experience it!



It was magical.



glennbo123 said:


> Okay, trying to remember this for our trip...
> 
> - the k-whatever trail, west-end of island, where road ends.
> - can't get to the north from there, so take a lunch.
> - also take t.p.
> 
> Got it!



Or...go early enough to go back for lunch or...plan on hitting a beach up there with a packed lunch and...in general for Hawaii public restrooms (as is true for any public park if you ask me, anywhere) pack tp. 



glennbo123 said:


> Looked like a great hike.  Cool that you got to see monk seals.



It was very cool!


----------



## eandesmom

TarzansKat said:


> What a beautiful area to hike through!
> 
> I'm rather partial to those seals.



Those seals were so cool!  And it was a lovely hike



scottny said:


> That is great you are back into running. I am hoping after my surgery I will begin running.



Well...I was never into it in the first place  it's all new.  Definitely not something I thought I'd do.  Are you walking now?  There are some great walk/run programs to help get started if you've never run.



scottny said:


> I think I was in that DVC Christmas gift exchange. LOL


  Maybe though I have a very hard time imagining the admin being nasty unless you were advertising something on the site   and it did have a clear organizer for it.



scottny said:


> The luau looked like fun and then to see the characters was even better.


It was a very fun show!



scottny said:


> The meals looked good. I love asparagus but never had sea asparagus, is there a difference.



Yes, it was almost a cross between asparagus and a harticot vert.  SO yummy!



scottny said:


> Nice scenery on your hike.



It was gorgeous 



scottny said:


> Who takes Velcro with them? LOL


 Not me!  Although I did have a small first aid kit and it likely had something we could have used...what I'm not sure.



scottny said:


> The seals are adorable. That would make it worth while for me.
> All caught up again.



It was worthwhile for the scenery but the seals really made it something we will never forget.



Disney9.9.10 said:


> Yay!! I'm so excited to be finally reading this report!! I'm only a few pages in, but it is looking like a beautiful vacation already. I really need to visit Aulani some day! Looking forward to reading the rest



 so glad you are here.  Aulani is wonderful, everyone needs to visit some day!



emmysmommy said:


> Cynthia what a lovely (yes, we'll say 5 mile!) hike!  Those seals were adorable!  That's funny about the TP!



It was so Hawaii...it's this far, no that far, whatever.  And despite all the satellites no GPS signal so I couldn't try to map it.  The seals were adorable.  TP situation, not so much.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, what a beautiful area for your hike. And I just loved seeing the sea lions. I'll remember if we ever go to take the TP with me.



The seals were adorable!  Really, TP is a good idea for any state parks if you ask me.  Especially remote ones!

It was a lovely hike.



GettinReadyforDisney said:


> Planning a trip next June -- Enjoying your trip report so far!!



Thanks and  it is a magical place



glennbo123 said:


> I forgot that I had a couple more comments/questions for you when I read that update....
> 
> So, it sounds like you would recommend buying/bringing snorkel gear with you rather than renting.  I'm hoping to hit a couple of other islands as well, so it probably makes sense for me, although I dread lugging those things in my um, luggage (aptly named piece of equipment right there).



Well...that's a tough call.  If it means paying to check a bag, no, I wouldn't bring stuff you own.  It's why we didn't bring ours.  Snorkel Bob's on the Big Island is awesome, I can't recall if he is on Maui but Ellen probably knows.  Super reasonable.  Near Aulani, just not the same options.  You can definitely buy it there, Hit target, Costco or Sports Authority.  The stuff at ABC was not good and overpriced.  It did what we needed it to do though and we didn't have to haul it home or rent more than once.



glennbo123 said:


> Did you look into the Go Oahu card?  Costco has a discount on a 3-day one right now, but a lot of what's included are tours, which I don't think I'd do, or transportation, which would be around the Waikiki hotels, not where we'd be.



There wasn't anything we'd have benefited from on it so nope, didn't really look at it.



franandaj said:


> That looks like a nice hike, not too steep.  I do agree with Jenny, It looks a little more deserty than Hawaiian Paradise, but the seals were definitely cool.



It had a couple of very narrow spots with a little incline but not bad.  It is rocky and sandy in spots.



franandaj said:


> Thanks for posting the map with the areas highlighted. I couldn't seem to figure out where you went for your hike.  I can completely see why you can't get to the Northshore from where you were.  I figured out where Aulani was.  For some reason, it was in my mind that it was south of Waikiki, but then I don't even seem to know where Yosemite is, so what do I know?



Well we were both thinking of half dome!  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.   Originally I hadn't planned them for the same day, then when I glanced it was like, "oh, that could work" and then on the drive realized what I'd thought was a road, was beach.  



podsnel said:


> [/B]
> 
> I can only pray, Alison, that you are the driver and Fran is a VERY VERY VERY good navigator!
> 
> I remember when I started my Hawaii planning, I made the same assumption- that you could go on to the North shore from Aulani straight up the coast.  And then I saw the map.   I agree with the above posters, it is very much drier and arid on the Leeward side of the island-because of the way the wind is, I think, it is the drier side.  Very pretty hike, though- I will have to do it with Pods when we go back!



Yeah, clearly I only glanced and saw beach...assumed road.  DOH!  Yes, it is definitely the drier side but I like the contrast with the ocean, lava rock and desert and then the ranch green hills!



podsnel said:


> And that Monkeypod place looks great!  Was that even open when we were there last summer?  I don't remember anything about it!



I don't think it was, I think it only opened in January so you didn't miss it.  You would love it!  It's rockin.  And good grub.  And good drinks.  AND across the street!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> [/URL][/img]



Ok, so maybe this too is why I was a tad confused.  My very good friend who tends to think she knows all about everything recently came back from Maui.  We were talking about hawaii and my hope to go to Aulani.   Aside from wanting to go in January of next year (yes.. I know... far off but this year is WDW half) and her telling me that it is not a good time to go.  She described how Aulani is up on the upper right side of the island.(north east side)   I just took her word for it...  As for January, she really had me second guessing.  There was a lot of "you know there is not a theme park to go back to"  and "do you really want to spend all that time at the resort?"  I guess moral to my story is I maybe should have listened to her so much.  I was about to rule out going to Aulani.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Ok, so maybe this too is why I was a tad confused.  My very good friend who tends to think she knows all about everything recently came back from Maui.  We were talking about hawaii and my hope to go to Aulani.   Aside from wanting to go in January of next year (yes.. I know... far off but this year is WDW half) and her telling me that it is not a good time to go.  She described how Aulani is up on the upper right side of the island.(north east side)   I just took her word for it...  As for January, she really had me second guessing.  There was a lot of "you know there is not a theme park to go back to"  and "do you really want to spend all that time at the resort?"  I guess moral to my story is I maybe should have listened to her so much.  I was about to rule out going to Aulani.



Well, the Northeast side, depending on where you are, is far from stuff but really, it's an Island so about the farthest you could be from much is maybe 2 hours unless you hit rush hour/commuter traffic.

Why shouldn't Jan be a good time?  I think it's fabulous.  Low points, low airfares...I'm hoping for Feb of next year (so just as far off...WDW this Jan for us too as you know but no half lol).

Um and yes.  You really do want to be at the resort a lot.   But you can get out and about too.  Lots more to come.


----------



## Leshaface

Ooh wow what a fun hike that is!  

We just recently 'hiked' (it was all flat land, not sure if it's still considered a hike?  Perhaps a walking trail..) for our 7 year anniversary at the Coast this past Monday. It was roundtrip 4 miles, and luckily the state website was correct on that as I logged in our walk on my phone  and it was fantastic!  I'd love to do more trails in the future and hopefully DH and I will be doing this one someday.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Well, the Northeast side, depending on where you are, is far from stuff but really, it's an Island so about the farthest you could be from much is maybe 2 hours unless you hit rush hour/commuter traffic.



I just think it is funny she was so sure that it was on that part of the island and I was just like  



eandesmom said:


> Why shouldn't Jan be a good time?  I think it's fabulous.  Low points, low airfares...I'm hoping for Feb of next year (so just as far off...WDW this Jan for us too as you know but no half lol).



Well, again... I was just listening and thinking "oh...ok...yeah...mhmmm..got cha"  I am very happy to learn that January would be a perfectly acceptable time to go. 



eandesmom said:


> Um and yes.  You really do want to be at the resort a lot.   But you can get out and about too.  Lots more to come.



Cant wait to read more!


----------



## CarolynK

I just wanted to chime in and say that we were there the week before Christmas 2011, and I'm sure the temps were right at about 80 degrees. If I were to complain at all about the weather during our stay, I'd say it was a bit windy, which made getting out of the water a bit chilly - my personal temperature preference for swimming is above 90, but you see people in WDW swimming when it's 50 in Florida!!
The weather was so pleasant, we were really glad we had rented a Jeep with a removable top! We drove everywhere with the top off!


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Ooh wow what a fun hike that is!
> 
> We just recently 'hiked' (it was all flat land, not sure if it's still considered a hike?  Perhaps a walking trail..) for our 7 year anniversary at the Coast this past Monday. It was roundtrip 4 miles, and luckily the state website was correct on that as I logged in our walk on my phone  and it was fantastic!  I'd love to do more trails in the future and hopefully DH and I will be doing this one someday.



I think it's a NW thing.  A hike is a hike lol, flat or not.  I don't know why I get hung up on the hill aspect.  I'm so glad you enjoyed yours, I adore just being out there like that.



annmarieda said:


> I just think it is funny she was so sure that it was on that part of the island and I was just like



well unless you know the island pretty well I think most people are a bit clueless as to where Aulani is, just that it's not right in Honolulu.  It's funny, it's all relative I guess.  To my cousins it is SO far away...but really it's a 45 min drive from where they live.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> Well, again... I was just listening and thinking "oh...ok...yeah...mhmmm..got cha"  I am very happy to learn that January would be a perfectly acceptable time to go.
> 
> 
> Cant wait to read more!



I can't see why it wouldn't, the weather is really quite constant there.



CarolynK said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that we were there the week before Christmas 2011, and I'm sure the temps were right at about 80 degrees. If I were to complain at all about the weather during our stay, I'd say it was a bit windy, which made getting out of the water a bit chilly - my personal temperature preference for swimming is above 90, but you see people in WDW swimming when it's 50 in Florida!!
> The weather was so pleasant, we were really glad we had rented a Jeep with a removable top! We drove everywhere with the top off!



I think you can get those winds anytime and part of it the location on the island.  It can make nighttime swims a bit chilly if it is too windy but it's still gorgeous! I've been there in Feb, March, April and May and truly can't recall the weather being much different in any of them.


----------



## Moira222

Wow its taken me two weekends to get caught up Cynthia but so worth it!

I loved how totally relaxing your first day was -the spa trip sounded just heavenly.  the gardens looked wonderful, I can imagine wanting to spend quite a bit of time in there. 

I had to laugh at the change of pace between reading about your spa morning and then the craziness related to your family trip for New Years Eve! So glad that it sounds like its all slowly coming together.  

Your evening out sounds great --dinner, drinks, happy hour and the story time on the beach wow. what a great weekend so far for the two of you.

Nice hike photos - you look fantastic, too!  How cool that you got to see the monk sea lions.  I just love when I am able to spot wildlife out on a walk or something. It just feels like a very special present just for me.  You definitely scored on that end as well.


----------



## eandesmom

Moira222 said:


> Wow its taken me two weekends to get caught up Cynthia but so worth it!


 
I am SO behind everywhere it's crazy!



Moira222 said:


> I loved how totally relaxing your first day was -the spa trip sounded just heavenly.  the gardens looked wonderful, I can imagine wanting to spend quite a bit of time in there.


 
The spa is amazing!!!



Moira222 said:


> I had to laugh at the change of pace between reading about your spa morning and then the craziness related to your family trip for New Years Eve! So glad that it sounds like its all slowly coming together.


 
A little different planning for a couples trip and one for 11-13 people.  LOL!



Moira222 said:


> Your evening out sounds great --dinner, drinks, happy hour and the story time on the beach wow. what a great weekend so far for the two of you.
> 
> Nice hike photos - you look fantastic, too!  How cool that you got to see the monk sea lions.  I just love when I am able to spot wildlife out on a walk or something. It just feels like a very special present just for me.  You definitely scored on that end as well.



It was a great evening and a lovely little hike.  The seals made it incredibly special.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am starting to get caught up on my TRs! I loved your update. The landscape looks so wonderful there. And seeing wildlife is always a bonus. Unfortunately I am not sure my white skin would be able to do a hike like that out in the sun for so long! But it seems to be a lovely little excursion not too far from Aulani.


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> I am starting to get caught up on my TRs! I loved your update. The landscape looks so wonderful there. And seeing wildlife is always a bonus. Unfortunately I am not sure my white skin would be able to do a hike like that out in the sun for so long! But it seems to be a lovely little excursion not too far from Aulani.



Long sleeves, long pants and a hat.  It's doable and we saw plenty of folks covered up that way, trick is to use dri-fit/spf fabrics and/or quick dry so you don't melt and stay protected.  I probably should have worn a shirt and hat, did have them with me and had we been out any longer, they'd have gone on!

It was a lovely little excursion.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

What a great update, and looks like a very enjoyable hike.  Not that I have anything against hanging out at the pool and taking in the lazy river, but I'm thinking there is only so much of that you can take before you have to get out and enjoy the sights and the surrounding area........even at a beautiful resort like Aulani! 

Such great scenery, and how lucky to see the two monk seals!  I'm guessing there were new and exciting things to discover all along the trail, almost at every turn.  

With all those rods, somebody was taking their fishing very seriously! 

So with the way things turned out, and after looking at the map...........

If you had to plan the day over again, would you have left the resort and driven towards the North Shore and done the trail from that direction?   At least that way you would have already been on the North Shore when you finished the RT hike......... 



englishrose47 said:


> I never had the energy to run!! But was the time when I could dance the night away!!!


 With, or without, the assistance of a pole???


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> What a great update, and looks like a very enjoyable hike.  Not that I have anything against hanging out at the pool and taking in the lazy river, but I'm thinking there is only so much of that you can take before you have to get out and enjoy the sights and the surrounding area........even at a beautiful resort like Aulani!



Exactly!  2 days of total utter laziness and I needed to move!  It was the perfect speed and a lovely hike.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Such great scenery, and how lucky to see the two monk seals!  I'm guessing there were new and exciting things to discover all along the trail, almost at every turn.



It's so gorgeous, I can watch the waves crash for hours



GoofyFan1515 said:


> With all those rods, somebody was taking their fishing very seriously!



Yes they do!  Next time I really do want to try to hit a farmers market and get "real" local fish.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> So with the way things turned out, and after looking at the map...........
> 
> If you had to plan the day over again, would you have left the resort and driven towards the North Shore and done the trail from that direction?   At least that way you would have already been on the North Shore when you finished the RT hike.........



Honestly I'm not sure.  It was a spur of the moment thought to combine them, which obviously didn't work.  You could do the other side but it's kind of a hike to drive there for an early am start compared to the side we were on and we wanted to do it before the true heat of the day.  I think it also really depends on what your agenda is for the Northshore and how much of a day you are making it.  We ended up very happy with how it worked out but I could see trying it from the other side next time...just to see.  It would have been MUCH windier going the other way though and it was pretty windy as it was.  That might have been unpleasant in spots depending on what there was to blow around.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> With, or without, the assistance of a pole???



Now that is a silly question!  With of course I am sure.


----------



## eandesmom

We left Ka'ena at 12:28.  Our plan was to head back and make lunch.  We were STARVING! By the time we got back to Aulani, up to the room, dumped our stuff the last thing I personally felt like doing was making lunch.  I don't even know that it was so much about making lunch, I mean we had lovely food there and a lovely lanai but...I have issues eating the same thing 2 days in a row.  Leftover issues I guess you could call it.  Though I eat a lot of the same things for lunch or breakfast, I usually alternate and for whatever reason, at that moment was having visions of 5 days in a row of turkey sandwiches and it was not at all appealing.

I

Wanted

A

Cheeseburger

*BAD. *

It may have had something to do with the calories we burned on our walk.  It likely had more to do with the fact that my breakfast hadn't been all that large (and had been the same thing 2 days in a row).  But for whatever reason, budget be darned, I wanted one.  Much to my surprise, Jeff readily agreed.  We decided to head down to Off the Hook and order burgers there.  We also decided  to make drinks to take down with us.  Seriously, all the way back from the hike I was looking up burger places on my phone.  I had done this before we left too and hadn't found anything.  Sadly no Margaritaville or Cheeseburger in Paradise was to be found.  A few other places but not remotely close.

On our way, we first checked the menu at AMA AMA as it has such a lovely view.

They offered

_Angus Chuck Burger with Lemon Grass-Chile Bacon, 
Gruyère Cheese, Kamuela Tomatoes, Mānoa Lettuce, Pickled Daikon, and Carrots $18_​
That seemed a bit steep

Off the Hook had this

_Angus Bacon Cheeseburger - served with choice of Taro Chips or French Fries. $14.00.  
_​Ok, no fancy cheese or CARROTS (lol) but 4 bucks is 4 bucks. 

We found a spot, a little closer to the tube slide exit than wed have liked and waited.  And waited.  They were busy.  They did stop by to let us know theyd be there in a minute.  Then again to bring a menu. And finally stopped by to order. 

_"I'd like the cheeseburger, medium rare"_

I'm sorry, we can't do that here.

_"What do you mean you can't do that?"_

We can only server burgers well done.

_"What?   Why?"_

I don't know, all I know is all of the outside locations can only serve them well done, something to do with being out in the sun.

You can have it cooked to temperature at AMA AMA.

Okaaaaaaaaaaay.......

To say I was not happy was an understatement.  When I am that hungry, and actually craving something, to be denied well...it's not pretty. Jeff, if possible was even more annoyed.  And out of the principle of the thing we refused to pay the extra $4 to go to AMA AMA.

We could have had a well done burger.  

Yeah.  Not.

We could have gone back to the room and made sandwiches

Yeah.  Not.  We were committed at this point!

So we did what any reasonable person might do.

Go across the street to Monkeypod!

Here's what *they* had to offer





And live music!





And more fun drinks, which we would not have ordered since we'd made our own in our mugs..and could have gone back up for a refill.





I chose the Rain Tree Elixir this time

_Rain Tree Elixir - $12
veev acai spirit, coconut water, lime, simple syrup, kaffir lime leaves
_




Now it seems to me that the burger came with Kim Chee and you had to add the fries.  But you could add truffle fries!  So of course we did.  I think the fries were $4 so...yeah, we didn't save any money at all.  

We both chose this one, although I have to admit I was tempted by the Turkey Burger (but that would have defeated my platform of I NEEDED a medium rare burger.  Doesn't have quite the same ring with Turkey).

_Big Island Cheese Burger - 12.95 
Dijon Aioli, Sautéed Onion, Fontina, Vine-Ripened Tomato, Lettuce, House-Made Quick Pickle, House-Baked Bun
_

Clearly I didn't care.  Besides I knew the mixed drinks were better here anyway!





Our server had a lot of fun teasing us about our mugs, wanting to know what was in them.  The drink was rather lovely.  A little sweet but I figured the sugar was good after how much I'd sweated on the hike...replacing electrolytes you know.  

Check this baby out!





Look ma!  Medium Rare!





We were seated at the same table as the previous night.  Unlike the cute kids, today we had scary cheesy real estate people trying to put the move on a tourist.  A man and a woman , both in bad suits and incredibly rude and not really interested in the potential buyer.  The man kept yawning!  After their "buyer" left they stayed for quite some time chatting and literally just oozed sleaze all the way to our table.  They were entertaining.  In a sad, wierd way.

It was not a cheap lunch.  With the burgers, fries and drinks and tip it came close to $50.  We'd have spent less had we gone to AMA AMA as we'd not have bought drinks.  

It was worth *EVERY* penny.

Lunch complete, happy bellies we decided we should try to use our snorkel gear that wed worked so hard to rent despite the aborted trip to the Northshore.

In the spirit of snorkeling apparently I decided a picture of the Koi were in order first.





Heading to the lagoon in mid to late afternoon was not the time to be trying it!  It was cloudy, windy and the water was murky as heck, meaning we didnt see much.  Of course the fact that we went to the left side of the lagoon when the lovely Lisa Marie had clearly said the right, may not have helped either.

Bummed, we gave up and

SHOCKER

Got ready to head to the Lazy River.  As we packed up our gear I noted that my feet were crazy red.  Like bright red strawberry birthmark kind of red, or burn red.  Yeah.  Straight rubber on my feet, with my allergynot a great fit.  Sigh.

Two trips around the Lazy River did help.  PLUS we saw Owen Wilson!






Ok, not really, his slightly flabbier twin.  Seriously.  Same nose.  It was nuts, we could not get over it. We had actually seen him and his GF the day before on the lazy river and had commented on how much he looked like Owen Wilson separately.  Today again they were floating around.  It was kind of funny, we joked that either they were following us or they might think we were stalking them.

I confess, I did not take my phone out for a single picture of any of this.  But it DID happen!


----------



## Leshaface

Okay that's just so strange that they won't cook it they way you want it ...guess I know where we'll be going if we ever make it out that way   Your burger looks delicious!

No Owen picture?!  I don't believe it then


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah, Cynthia, all caught up here as well. 

So they cannot serve a mid rare burger outside? Strange. 

But at least you got truffle fries and a lovely drink in the end. 
And a dip in the lazy river.


----------



## emmysmommy

Score for ordering a burger your way in the end!!   Who would have thought it would be so hard to get a med rare burger? 

I completely GET the idea of not wanting to eat the same thing day after day even if it means more $ in my pocket.  I have a plan and then... oh, look at the pretty sparkly thing... I'm easily side-tracked! 

Oh so sorry about the allergy flare up.  Argh!


----------



## CarolynK

Good for you that you didn't settle! Ya know, we'd have done exactly the same thing! If you want to "take the risk" for ordering the burger the way you like it, that's your business.

I'm gonna make a note about Monkepod - sounds like our kind of place!


----------



## MEK

Smart move going across the street for a burger!  What that craving like the one we had the day we ate at the Captain's Grille?  I haven't craved a burger that bad in a LONG time.

Lunch looks like a ton of fun and interesting drinks certainly helps the cause.

Too bad about the snorkeling, but I'm sure the lazy river was awesome.

Latex allergy?  You poor thing.  Definitely make sure you list that if you are ever hospitalized.  What am I saying - I am sure you have.  

Did you ever get to snorkel?  

Owen Wilson look alike - too funny!


----------



## teekathepony

There is nothing worse than a monstrous craving that's being denied! Glad you went across the street and got your burger the way you wanted it! The whole meal looks really good!
Ah too bad snorkelling didn't work out, but the lazy river is always a great backup!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## natebenma

I have started to catch up on your wonderful trip report in Paradise!  I'm at the end of your second day.

I thought even some of the views and that first room weren't terrible, if you looked in the right direction, but oh, the sounds you had to endure! Don't tell me I now have to think about that with room requests.  "No hacking neighbors, please"

I love your arrival swag-  the cute inconvenience pin and the leis.  

Nice last minute play-call on breakfast.  The pictures of Jeff and Minnie are priceless!  The food looked good-  I love places that have fish on the breakfast buffet.  Too bad about Goofy!   Our one meal at Crystal Palace, we never saw my favorite Tigger.  

I can see why you are in love with those bamboo bathroom sinks.  They are gorgeous!!! 

What a really pretty panorama from the lobby! 

 on the view in your second room.  It didn't suck! Too bad about the blocked sunset.  What time was sunset?

The pool, cove and lazy river all sound and look spectacular.  I love a great lazy river.  What a fantastic lounger location in between the pool and the cove.  

Also love to hear that the CMs are monitoring and dealing with chair hogs and the towel game.  

I'll be back to read more later.


----------



## Chilly

Sometimes you just need a cheeseburger. Same thing happened to us the other year we were doing cheap lunches in our villa in Cyprus but at the end of the holiday DH was like can't we go to the pool bar for lunch, I caved easily.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I don't even know that it was so much about making lunch, I mean we had lovely food there and a lovely lanai but...I have issues eating the same thing 2 days in a row.  Leftover issues I guess you could call it.  Though I eat a lot of the same things for lunch or breakfast, I usually alternate and for whatever reason, at that moment was having visions of 5 days in a row of turkey sandwiches and it was not at all appealing.



Believe me, I know that feeling. 



eandesmom said:


> I
> 
> Wanted
> 
> A
> 
> Cheeseburger
> 
> *BAD. *



Whereas, that feeling I have just about every day. 




eandesmom said:


> On our way, we first checked the menu at AMA AMA as it has such a lovely view.
> 
> They offered
> 
> _Angus Chuck Burger with Lemon Grass-Chile Bacon,
> Gruyère Cheese, Kamuela Tomatoes, Mānoa Lettuce, Pickled Daikon, and Carrots $18_​
> That seemed a bit steep



And carrots?  On a burger?  I like to think I have an open mind, but...



eandesmom said:


> _"I'd like the cheeseburger, medium rare"_
> 
> I'm sorry, we can't do that here.
> 
> _"What do you mean you can't do that?"_
> 
> We can only server burgers well done.
> 
> _"What?   Why?"_
> 
> I don't know, all I know is all of the outside locations can only serve them well done, something to do with being out in the sun.




It also has something to do with the curvature of the earth, with the sun approaching the summer solstice.



eandesmom said:


> So we did what any reasonable person might do.
> 
> Go across the street to Monkeypod!







eandesmom said:


> Now it seems to me that the burger came with Kim Chee and you had to add the fries.  But you could add truffle fries!  So of course we did.  I think the fries were $4 so...yeah, we didn't save any money at all.



But it's the principle of the thing, darn it! 



eandesmom said:


> Look ma!  Medium Rare!



Take that, summer solstice guy!



eandesmom said:


> Heading to the lagoon in mid to late afternoon was not the time to be trying it!  It was cloudy, windy and the water was murky as heck, meaning we didnt see much.  Of course the fact that we went to the left side of the lagoon when the lovely Lisa Marie had clearly said the right, may not have helped either.



Well, that stinks.  We definitely noticed more wind in the afternoon/evenings.


----------



## rentayenta

Darn, I can't see the Owen Wilson pic.  He's so ugly, he's cute. 

That burger looks amazing. And raw. I use to be able to eat burger like that until M made a Gordon Ramsey burger that was rare, like steak rare. I hurled for hours.  I can still do rare steak but not burger. They have to be mid. 

Glad you found a great place though. Nice smuggling in your own drinks.  Ordering new drinks threw them off the scent of we-brought-our-own. 

Love your smile in that pic. Gorgeous.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> I
> 
> Wanted
> 
> A
> 
> Cheeseburger
> 
> *BAD. *


Now you're talking my language!  



eandesmom said:


> Ok, no fancy cheese or CARROTS (lol) but 4 bucks is 4 bucks.


Not that I don't like carrots, but the only stick shaped food I want with a burger is fries. 



eandesmom said:


> _"I'd like the cheeseburger, medium rare"_
> 
> I'm sorry, we can't do that here.







eandesmom said:


> You can have it cooked to temperature at AMA AMA.


At a $4 premium, of course. 

Which, coincidentally, is about the cost of a burger and fries at Burger King where they always tell you to have it your way.



eandesmom said:


> Go across the street to Monkeypod!


I'm starting to think that if I ever get to Aulani, I'm definitely going to have to check this place out. 



eandesmom said:


> I think the fries were $4 so...yeah, we didn't save any money at all.


But you got the burger you wanted! 



eandesmom said:


> We both chose this one, although I have to admit I was tempted by the Turkey Burger (but that would have defeated my platform of I NEEDED a medium rare burger.  Doesn't have quite the same ring with Turkey).


That certainly would have been a FAIL. 

Although nowhere near as bad a some type of veggie burger or something.



eandesmom said:


> A little sweet but I figured the sugar was good after how much I'd sweated on the hike...replacing electrolytes you know.


Seems reasonable to me. :



eandesmom said:


> They were entertaining.  In a sad, wierd way.


So what was more entertaining at this place?  The live music or the people watching?  



eandesmom said:


> It was worth *EVERY* penny.


  And that's the important part.



eandesmom said:


> Straight rubber on my feet, with my allergynot a great fit.  Sigh.






eandesmom said:


> Two trips around the Lazy River did help.  PLUS we saw Owen Wilson!
> 
> 
> Ok, not really, his slightly flabbier twin.  Seriously.  Same nose.






Leshaface said:


> No Owen picture?!  I don't believe it then


Yep... Dis Rule.  Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## TinkyCheeks

Oh my gosh, what is it with cheeseburgers?  I can curb any other craving, but never the one for a cheeseburger!  And no, a turkey sandwich would never do.

That's so strange that they wouldn't cook to order outside.  I wonder if the meat doesn't stay as cold outside or something?  Who knows.  But that burger your ended up with looks delicious.

Sorry that your snorkeling adventure didn't work out, but stalking Owen Wilson's lookalike is a good activity, too.


----------



## glennbo123

Oh yeah, we've done that -- go somewhere else, just on the principle of the thing.  Sometimes having principles costs more, but it makes you feel better!


----------



## TarzansKat

I am with you.  When you get a particular food craving, nothing but that item will do.  And I LOVE a good cheeseburger every now and then.  YUM.  That is just a whole plate of YUM right there! 

Pair it with alcohol, and really what more is there to life?  Besides that lazy river ride?  I'm so with you!  What a lovely trip you're having so far.


----------



## KatMark

I have NEVER heard that you couldn't have a burger (or steak) cooked a certain way because you are eating outside. We eat outside in Florida all the time with Todd and Nicki and I've often ordered a burger and never heard that. 

Good for you and Jeff going elsewhere, even though costing more, and getting what you want.

Actually, Owen Wilson has put on a little weight so maybe it was him? 

I can't see the picture either.


----------



## jedijill

That's a silly rule!  Thank goodness Monkeypod could deliver.   Too funny on the Owen Wilson doppleganger!

Jill in CO


----------



## Flossbolna

Ok, I guess you were just thrilled to have an excuse to go to Monkeypods again. However, I must admit I am already in love with that place just from your description and pictures! 

Your burger looks really good - and huge! How nice that they have live music even for lunch.

And going directly for that lazy river afterwards seems to be a wise decision. After all you ought to make the most out of Aulani's offerings while you are there!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

those fries look really good, as does the burger but im not down with medium rare, i have tried it before on a burger and i need it cooked at least to medium for me...just seems too raw for me, but if you liked it 

and awesome you could still keep your drinks with you, alot of places would not let you do that.


----------



## Poolrat

Monkeypod to the rescue again!!!!   

I hear you on going somewhere else, I would have done the same thing.  

I would have had to take so much off that burger to be able to eat it sure as heck would not have been worth $18 - cooked to temp or not. 

Do you think some socks would help with the fins?  I know no help now but may a barrier.  We used to wear socks under our fins at swim practice to prevent blisters.  Just the lo-cut ones.


----------



## chattadisser

What work to get a burger! At least you got some good drinks out of the hassle.

Ok, now I am going to crave a buger all day. My leftovers for lunch will pale in comparison. 

Christine


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

All caught up!  Your updates are certainly fanning the flames of hope over here that I win the DIS giveaway of a trip to Aulani.  SO gorgeous.  Everything.  From that view from your lanai that just does not seem to get old to just "random" pictures out the car window.  Wow!

Seriously tempted to do a 10 mile hike on vacation?    Good for you guys.  I would be lounge lizarding it all week.  Except I'd hate to miss that scenery.

How cool to see the seals!

A little creeped out with all the rodent traps.  What's up with that?  

Ahh, the food craving.  Sometimes, one just NEEDS a burger.  What a bummer they wouldn't do med rare outside although I guess on the bright side they are concerned with food safety?  Monkeypod is sounding like a real winner!!  

Sorry about your feet and the allergic reaction to the flippers.  Hope it went away quickly.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Apparently Monkeypod needs to start paying you commission.  Along with DVC, Alaska Air, Disney Cruise Lines,....

I would have been a lounge lizard most of that trip too.  But then again, I'm not normally that active! 

My little frozen dinner lunch did not cut it today.  I see a burger in my dinner plans...


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Okay that's just so strange that they won't cook it they way you want it ...guess I know where we'll be going if we ever make it out that way   Your burger looks delicious!



I have never heard of such a thing but...guess they treat it as fast food and those places don't let you cook it to order either.  Frankly that makes more sense than it having anything to do with it being outside, it's a bulk issue I bet.



Leshaface said:


> No Owen picture?!  I don't believe it then



Well...I didn't have my camera with me in the lazy river!



dizneeat said:


> Yeah, Cynthia, all caught up here as well.
> 
> So they cannot serve a mid rare burger outside? Strange.




I think it's a bulk cooking issue.  I mean if you get a burger on DCL at the counter service, or any counter service, you don't get to choose temp...we just expected more as it was a "sit down" order scenario.



dizneeat said:


> But at least you got truffle fries and a lovely drink in the end.
> And a dip in the lazy river.



Yes, all in all it worked out much better!




emmysmommy said:


> Score for ordering a burger your way in the end!!   Who would have thought it would be so hard to get a med rare burger?



We were honestly flabbergasted by it but I do think it's probably the same kitchen as for the poolside...so basically counter service masquerading as a sit down lounge.



emmysmommy said:


> I completely GET the idea of not wanting to eat the same thing day after day even if it means more $ in my pocket.  I have a plan and then... oh, look at the pretty sparkly thing... I'm easily side-tracked!



exactly!  Squirrel! 



emmysmommy said:


> Oh so sorry about the allergy flare up.  Argh!



It was an interesting experience in that area for sure.  A learning trip shall we say.  I think prior to the trip I was in denial still about the depth...and got a bit of a rude awakening.



CarolynK said:


> Good for you that you didn't settle! Ya know, we'd have done exactly the same thing! If you want to "take the risk" for ordering the burger the way you like it, that's your business.
> 
> I'm gonna make a note about Monkepod - sounds like our kind of place!



For 14 bucks I want it cooked my way.  For 6 bucks...okay but 14????  Love Monkeypod!!!




MEK said:


> Smart move going across the street for a burger!  What that craving like the one we had the day we ate at the Captain's Grille?  I haven't craved a burger that bad in a LONG time.



It was EXACTLY that kind of craving!  And I think the first one I'd had since that day.  



MEK said:


> Lunch looks like a ton of fun and interesting drinks certainly helps the cause.



Lunch was wonderful!  I am glad it worked out the way it did.



MEK said:


> Too bad about the snorkeling, but I'm sure the lazy river was awesome.
> 
> Latex allergy?  You poor thing.  Definitely make sure you list that if you are ever hospitalized.  What am I saying - I am sure you have.
> 
> Did you ever get to snorkel?



So it's not a latex allergy.  It's actually a mercapto mix allergy. Which is/are the synthesizing agents used to make things elastic. Latex is just one of those things.  It covers elastic, neoprene, spandex, lycra, rubber, silicon...

It's a threshold allergy but a contact one.  So the more I am exposed, the more I react or "ramp up" as my dermatologist calls it.  It is virtually impossible for me to avoid totally, all I can do is minimize as best as possible.  I've spent a lot of money lately trying to get more minimalist.  Sigh. And know that when I can't, it's going to be a rough month or so till I get it back under control.  Very annoying, uncomfortable (like my skin is on fire itchy) and ugly looking if untreated but not life threatening or anything like that.  The flippers were especially bad as that was straight rubber and direct contact. The trip overall was pretty brutal in the allergy area...between swimwear, sundresses that are higher in lycra than ideal, snorkel gear...I had very unhappy skin for a month after returning.  It was worth it but I don't think I really understood the "threshold" and ramp up aspect until this trip.  I also, prior to this trip, thought lycra and spandex were ok and they definitely definitely are not.

Ok, TMI, sorry!



MEK said:


> Owen Wilson look alike - too funny!



It was funny!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Weeks late to the party but here I am.  "A blustery day" made me cry, good tears.  What a wonderful mom you have!  I am glad your dad found her for you and your siblings.  Heck, if she could handle a west coast road trip with four little ones then she could handle anything.  We also did a similar road trip in '75, down from Seattle to southern CA and back again, no kids though, just my soon to be spouse and I, camping and crashing with relatives all the way.  I also went to DL for the first time on that trip.  I guess '75 was a good year for first visits to DisneyLand. 

Back to reading now.  I am wayyyyyy behind.

Kate


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> There is nothing worse than a monstrous craving that's being denied! Glad you went across the street and got your burger the way you wanted it! The whole meal looks really good!



There really is nothing worse, nothing else will do!  It totally hit the spot, it was perfect.



teekathepony said:


> Ah too bad snorkelling didn't work out, but the lazy river is always a great backup!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It didn't work out that day....the lazy river always worked out! 



natebenma said:


> I have started to catch up on your wonderful trip report in Paradise!  I'm at the end of your second day.
> 
> I thought even some of the views and that first room weren't terrible, if you looked in the right direction, but oh, the sounds you had to endure! Don't tell me I now have to think about that with room requests.  "No hacking neighbors, please"



I felt so bad for her but oh, it was unpleasant!  I wouldn't say the view was horrible, it definitely met my expectations of "standard" but there are far better in that category there.  Worse too   Were we not such lanai junkies it could have been fine, but, we are.



natebenma said:


> I love your arrival swag-  the cute inconvenience pin and the leis.



I wish we always got arrival swag!  It was lovely.



natebenma said:


> Nice last minute play-call on breakfast.  The pictures of Jeff and Minnie are priceless!  The food looked good-  I love places that have fish on the breakfast buffet.  Too bad about Goofy!   Our one meal at Crystal Palace, we never saw my favorite Tigger.



It was a bummer about Goofy, but hysterical that Jeff ASKED about him!  The food was lovely.



natebenma said:


> I can see why you are in love with those bamboo bathroom sinks.  They are gorgeous!!!



Aren't they?



natebenma said:


> What a really pretty panorama from the lobby!
> 
> on the view in your second room.  It didn't suck! Too bad about the blocked sunset.  What time was sunset?



Around 7:30



natebenma said:


> The pool, cove and lazy river all sound and look spectacular.  I love a great lazy river.  What a fantastic lounger location in between the pool and the cove.
> 
> Also love to hear that the CMs are monitoring and dealing with chair hogs and the towel game.
> 
> I'll be back to read more later.



They are, it is just a lovely lovely resort, they really got it right!




Chilly said:


> Sometimes you just need a cheeseburger. Same thing happened to us the other year we were doing cheap lunches in our villa in Cyprus but at the end of the holiday DH was like can't we go to the pool bar for lunch, I caved easily.



Sometimes you just need a cheeseburger is right.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Believe me, I know that feeling.



I'd NEVER have guessed that!  You did a better job of research in that area than I did.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whereas, that feeling I have just about every day.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> And carrots?  On a burger?  I like to think I have an open mind, but...



Yeah, the pinapple and onion works but carrots?  One does wonder if they were really ON the burger.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It also has something to do with the curvature of the earth, with the sun approaching the summer solstice.



Yes and...leap year. Or it not being leap year.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> But it's the principle of the thing, darn it!



Exactly!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Take that, summer solstice guy!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that stinks.  We definitely noticed more wind in the afternoon/evenings.



It was a bummer at the time but the recovery option was quite nice.



rentayenta said:


> Darn, I can't see the Owen Wilson pic.  He's so ugly, he's cute.



Exactly!



rentayenta said:


> That burger looks amazing. And raw. I use to be able to eat burger like that until M made a Gordon Ramsey burger that was rare, like steak rare. I hurled for hours.  I can still do rare steak but not burger. They have to be mid.



I can't do a rare burger.  Medium rare though, all day long.  that sounds awful.  M must have been beside himself!



rentayenta said:


> Glad you found a great place though. Nice smuggling in your own drinks.  Ordering new drinks threw them off the scent of we-brought-our-own.



Well it wasn't a planned smuggling!  We'd brought them down to the pool/lounge at Aulani and didn't want to go back up to drop them off when we aborted and headed to Monkeypod.  They were mostly gone by the time we got there anyway between waiting for the waitress, checking the menus, and the walk over.



rentayenta said:


> Love your smile in that pic. Gorgeous.



Nice gums you mean    crummy lighting.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Now you're talking my language!



And everyone else's too I think!



afwdwfan said:


> Not that I don't like carrots, but the only stick shaped food I want with a burger is fries.



Unless you are making your child take the "healthy" option 



afwdwfan said:


> At a $4 premium, of course.
> 
> Which, coincidentally, is about the cost of a burger and fries at Burger King where they always tell you to have it your way.



BUT they won't cook it to order.  I can vouch for that, used to work there.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm starting to think that if I ever get to Aulani, I'm definitely going to have to check this place out.



Are you sick of it yet?



afwdwfan said:


> But you got the burger you wanted!



I did, and oh was it GOOD!



afwdwfan said:


> That certainly would have been a FAIL.
> 
> Although nowhere near as bad a some type of veggie burger or something.



I like a good veggie burger, I love a good turkey burger.  I actually have both on a fairly regular basis and the turkey option they had sounded really really good.

Next trip.




afwdwfan said:


> So what was more entertaining at this place?  The live music or the people watching?



Actually the music was nice but it didn't last long since we got there at the very tail end of lunch.  All of it was entertaining, the people, the servers, the music, people watching folks crossing the street or on the path...



afwdwfan said:


> Yep... Dis Rule.  Pictures or it didn't happen.



Well...couldn't really take my phone or camera on the lazy river.  So...there you go.



TinkyCheeks said:


> Oh my gosh, what is it with cheeseburgers?  I can curb any other craving, but never the one for a cheeseburger!  And no, a turkey sandwich would never do.



Especially not a turkey sandwich 2 days in a row!



TinkyCheeks said:


> That's so strange that they wouldn't cook to order outside.  I wonder if the meat doesn't stay as cold outside or something?  Who knows.  But that burger your ended up with looks delicious.



I think it had nothing to do with "outside" but rather where it was coming from...fast food/counter service central.  You don't get to choose at those kinds of places...this was just pretending it was something it really wasn't.



TinkyCheeks said:


> Sorry that your snorkeling adventure didn't work out, but stalking Owen Wilson's lookalike is a good activity, too.



They were stalking us, I'm sure of it. 



glennbo123 said:


> Oh yeah, we've done that -- go somewhere else, just on the principle of the thing.  Sometimes having principles costs more, but it makes you feel better!



It made us quite happy!  And full.



TarzansKat said:


> I am with you.  When you get a particular food craving, nothing but that item will do.  And I LOVE a good cheeseburger every now and then.  YUM.  That is just a whole plate of YUM right there!



It was a whole plate of YUM!



TarzansKat said:


> Pair it with alcohol, and really what more is there to life?  Besides that lazy river ride?  I'm so with you!  What a lovely trip you're having so far.



Pretty much nirvana.



KatMark said:


> I have NEVER heard that you couldn't have a burger (or steak) cooked a certain way because you are eating outside. We eat outside in Florida all the time with Todd and Nicki and I've often ordered a burger and never heard that.



I don't actually think it has anything to do with it being outside.  I think it's a central fast food kitchen for the pool, Off the Hook and maybe the other counter service place that does burgers and so it's just made in bulk.  Which for 6 bucks or maybe even 8 I might deal with but $14???  Nope.



KatMark said:


> Good for you and Jeff going elsewhere, even though costing more, and getting what you want.



Very glad we did



KatMark said:


> Actually, Owen Wilson has put on a little weight so maybe it was him?
> 
> I can't see the picture either.


  
 I did google to see if there were reports of him there but didn't see any, plus this guy seemed younger and the girl as well.  certainly no one else seemed to stalk him and ask although I suppose it's a little hard while you are floating in an inner tube!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> That's a silly rule!  Thank goodness Monkeypod could deliver.   Too funny on the Owen Wilson doppleganger!
> 
> Jill in CO



Monkeypod to the rescue!  I actually think there was no such "rule" it was just mass produced but who really knows.  If you want that kind of a rule it should be "no mayo out in the sun"

Which would kill their tuna sandwich option 



Flossbolna said:


> Ok, I guess you were just thrilled to have an excuse to go to Monkeypods again. However, I must admit I am already in love with that place just from your description and pictures!



It was so not planned, it was pretty funny.  But we can say we truly sampled a lot of what it had to offer!



Flossbolna said:


> Your burger looks really good - and huge! How nice that they have live music even for lunch.



I believe it's live music 3x a day.  Lunch, Happy Hour and Dinner.



Flossbolna said:


> And going directly for that lazy river afterwards seems to be a wise decision. After all you ought to make the most out of Aulani's offerings while you are there!



We should have skipped the snorkeling attempt and gone straight to the river but I think both of us were feeling guilty we hadn't been in the ocean more yet.  Me at all.  Plus we had rented the darn equipment.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> those fries look really good, as does the burger but im not down with medium rare, i have tried it before on a burger and i need it cooked at least to medium for me...just seems too raw for me, but if you liked it



Loved it!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and awesome you could still keep your drinks with you, alot of places would not let you do that.



They were in a travel tumbler so it's not like they could see what was in there anyway.  I've never had a place make me remove my travel tumbler or water bottle. I mean what could they do?  make us put them under the table?  Besides, we did order a drink there so they made out just fine



Poolrat said:


> Monkeypod to the rescue again!!!!



Yeah, told you you'd be seeing it again 



Poolrat said:


> I hear you on going somewhere else, I would have done the same thing.



Principle of the thing



Poolrat said:


> I would have had to take so much off that burger to be able to eat it sure as heck would not have been worth $18 - cooked to temp or not.



Ugh, that is just no fun at all.



Poolrat said:


> Do you think some socks would help with the fins?  I know no help now but may a barrier.  We used to wear socks under our fins at swim practice to prevent blisters.  Just the lo-cut ones.



It would help, as probably would vaseline in the future as that provides a barrier as well.

However you can't put a sock on your face where the mask goes....

just sayin

Thankfully it was short contact on the feet so while it was a dramatic reaction the exposure what short enough it calmed down pretty fast and didn't linger.


----------



## rentayenta

If I give you one more compliment and you downplay it, I'm going to kick your bony butt when I see you.   I say abs, you say sweat. I say smile, you say gums.


----------



## eandesmom

chattadisser said:


> What work to get a burger! At least you got some good drinks out of the hassle.



We did!  And I think a better burger, certainly better fries!



chattadisser said:


> Ok, now I am going to crave a buger all day. My leftovers for lunch will pale in comparison.
> 
> Christine



A burger still sounds good!  Even though I actually remembered to bring leftovers to work and they were good ones (musroom risotto and salmon)   Not the same as a good burger and fries though.



2xcited2sleep said:


> All caught up!  Your updates are certainly fanning the flames of hope over here that I win the DIS giveaway of a trip to Aulani.  SO gorgeous.  Everything.  From that view from your lanai that just does not seem to get old to just "random" pictures out the car window.  Wow!



I hope you win it too!  That would be so cool.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Seriously tempted to do a 10 mile hike on vacation?    Good for you guys.  I would be lounge lizarding it all week.  Except I'd hate to miss that scenery.



Oh I don't know, it's entirely possible to walk 10 miles doing the parks!  Seriously, it was a walk and a leisurely one plus so pretty!  And I'm serious about the parks. If you stay at Boardwalk, walk to DHS, walk all around DHS, walk back to Boardwalk and walk aroudn WS and a bit around Future World...it's about 8 miles!



2xcited2sleep said:


> How cool to see the seals!
> 
> A little creeped out with all the rodent traps.  What's up with that?



Big rats after the birds?  I have no idea.  It was a bit icky but the seals made up for it.




2xcited2sleep said:


> Ahh, the food craving.  Sometimes, one just NEEDS a burger.  What a bummer they wouldn't do med rare outside although I guess on the bright side they are concerned with food safety?  Monkeypod is sounding like a real winner!!



I really don't think it had a thing to do with food safety, in far more danger from mayo in the sun...

Monkeypod rocks.




2xcited2sleep said:


> Sorry about your feet and the allergic reaction to the flippers.  Hope it went away quickly.


 that was a short exposure so yes, pretty quick clear up!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Apparently Monkeypod needs to start paying you commission.  Along with DVC, Alaska Air, Disney Cruise Lines,....


 
  wouldn't that be cool!  I take payment in the form of gift cards...LOL!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I would have been a lounge lizard most of that trip too.  But then again, I'm not normally that active!



We are so go go go at home all the time just with life, it's hard to slow down totally for too long, I was ready to move.  And then do nothing again for the second half of the day.  



2xcited2sleep said:


> My little frozen dinner lunch did not cut it today.  I see a burger in my dinner plans...







kid-at-heart said:


> Weeks late to the party but here I am.  "A blustery day" made me cry, good tears.  What a wonderful mom you have!  I am glad your dad found her for you and your siblings.  Heck, if she could handle a west coast road trip with four little ones then she could handle anything.  We also did a similar road trip in '75, down from Seattle to southern CA and back again, no kids though, just my soon to be spouse and I, camping and crashing with relatives all the way.  I also went to DL for the first time on that trip.  I guess '75 was a good year for first visits to DisneyLand.
> 
> Back to reading now.  I am wayyyyyy behind.
> 
> Kate



Aloha and ! We are not even halfway through so not late at all.  very happy to have you hear and yes, my mom is very very special.  



rentayenta said:


> If I give you one more compliment and you downplay it, I'm going to kick your bony butt when I see you.   I say abs, you say sweat. I say smile, you say gums.



Umm

Ok.

And thank you

And...all that sweat makes it look like I have abs?  

And it's not that bony 

Seriously though, thank you   You are sweet.  I was really bummed the lighting wasn't better for that picture, I love the shirt and hat that I had on and you can't really see them lol!  Photoshop didn't help...


----------



## englishrose47

All this burger talk is making me drool!!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Glad you made the choice that worked for you and headed back to Monkeypod!   That burger looks really good, but I've just never been a fan of eating raw hamburger meat, so I might have made the decision to stick it out at the resort............or at least gotten them to actually cook my burger.   Those fries look great!

And after a huge meal like that, of course the lazy river would be the appropriate choice!  Sorta like us guys watching the football game after the big Thanksgiving meal, or at least for the time that the eyes remain open!


----------



## franandaj

OK, just got caught up on the burger.  I've been to places like that.  It's annoying.  I have to remember that I like mine medium rare too.  We got one last weekend and ordered it medium, not nearly as good.  I think it's a Disney thing not serving meat undercooked.  None of their restaurants serve raw oysters either.  

That burger looked awesome.  I will have to remember Monkey Pod when we go there.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> All this burger talk is making me drool!!!



Me too!  LOL



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad you made the choice that worked for you and headed back to Monkeypod!   That burger looks really good, but I've just never been a fan of eating raw hamburger meat, so I might have made the decision to stick it out at the resort............or at least gotten them to actually cook my burger.   Those fries look great!



Now now, medium rare isn't raw.    But I know it's not for everyone.  We loved it!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> And after a huge meal like that, of course the lazy river would be the appropriate choice!  Sorta like us guys watching the football game after the big Thanksgiving meal, or at least for the time that the eyes remain open!



Well we did snorkel first, it just wasn't good snorkeling so we could pretend we burned off a little of the burger...and then went straight to the lazy river



franandaj said:


> OK, just got caught up on the burger.  I've been to places like that.  It's annoying.  I have to remember that I like mine medium rare too.  We got one last weekend and ordered it medium, not nearly as good.  I think it's a Disney thing not serving meat undercooked.  None of their restaurants serve raw oysters either.



Medium isn't as good, it can get dry so fast!  I think it's a counter service (mass produced) thing, I was able to get my burger cooked to order at Captain's Grille, it was wonderful!



franandaj said:


> That burger looked awesome.  I will have to remember Monkey Pod when we go there.



LOVE Monkeypod!  I wish I could have lunch there today, and one of those burgers!  Instead I think I'll end up with bad theme park food, we are off to Elitch Gardens here in Denver today.


----------



## franandaj

Oooooh I didn't realize you're in Denver right now!  Enjoy your bad theme park food!


----------



## jedijill

Wish I was at Elitch Gardens instead of work today. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Oooooh I didn't realize you're in Denver right now!  Enjoy your bad theme park food!



Lol! 



jedijill said:


> Wish I was at Elitch Gardens instead of work today.
> 
> Jill in CO



Well it didn't seem too crowded but feels like we've been waiting forever for the boys at the Mind Eraser


----------



## aboveH20

Aloha, Cynthia (my sister's name is Cynthia)

In prep for our trip I've been reading James Michener's _Hawaii._. I think I've got only another 600 pages to go. 

He just mentioned lomilomi, and it thought to myself, I read about that on eandemom's TR.  I had to go back and reread, but found where you wrote about it.  Very cool.

I've been enjoying reading and seeing all of your photos.  Time is such a strange thing -- on the one hand it doesn't seem like February will ever come, on the other hand I know in a flash I'll be looking back on the trip and wondering where the time went.


----------



## annmarieda

I can't believe I missed an update!  I have been (admittedly)skimming along... and then I caught wind of a burger.  A burger?  Well, since that sounds super yummy right now... I went back to find this missed update!  Sure enough, your picture has confirmed with me that I will be having a burger today.  YUM!

Sorry the cost of your lunch was higher than you would have liked... but I imagine if it tasted anywhere near how good it looks... yeah, I be it was totally worth it. 

Weird you couldn't get it cooked the way you wanted though at the first place.


----------



## englishrose47

Just checking in !!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Ok... I've just caught up through your spa treatments... and I can feel those hot rocks... I've got massage envy...  (I bought some coconut/sugar cane lotion in Savannah so I can at least have a little bit of the scent...)

Ahhh... lovely view in your second room... no wonder you wanted cocktails on your Lanai... 

(you mentioned it being warm?  what were your temps?  For some reason I always picture Hawaii having kind of San Diego ish weather...

LOL What it is with you and the fish selection... didn't you guys have a hard time getting interesting fist in Florida as well?   Seattle is pretty well situated for good fish but you'd think Hawaii would have some good selection as well...

The resort itself really looks stunning... I didn't know that was the same architect who did the AKL... (he did the WL and the GF at DLR as well...)  very talented...  

Looking forward to catching up... I've a cold so am just vegging and catching up on TRs right notw...


----------



## eandesmom

aboveH20 said:


> Aloha, Cynthia (my sister's name is Cynthia)
> 
> In prep for our trip I've been reading James Michener's Hawaii.. I think I've got only another 600 pages to go.
> 
> He just mentioned lomilomi, and it thought to myself, I read about that on eandemom's TR.  I had to go back and reread, but found where you wrote about it.  Very cool.



Aloha!

 so happy to have you here!

Ah James Michner's Hawaii. What a wonderful book. As, frankly are most of his. Just reading this has me hankering for a little Tales of the South Pacific an then maybe a bit of Herman Wouk and Winds of War. What great pre trip choice! 



aboveH20 said:


> I've been enjoying reading and seeing all of your photos.  Time is such a strange thing -- on the one hand it doesn't seem like February will ever come, on the other hand I know in a flash I'll be looking back on the trip and wondering where the time went.



Time is very funny that way! Our December trip is a million miles away...and next week all at the same time.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I can't believe I missed an update!  I have been (admittedly)skimming along... and then I caught wind of a burger.  A burger?  Well, since that sounds super yummy right now... I went back to find this missed update!  Sure enough, your picture has confirmed with me that I will be having a burger today.  YUM!



We were supposed to have burgers yesterday but ended up eating too many appetizers...hopefully tonight is a do over!



annmarieda said:


> Sorry the cost of your lunch was higher than you would have liked... but I imagine if it tasted anywhere near how good it looks... yeah, I be it was totally worth it.



It was totally worth it!



annmarieda said:


> Weird you couldn't get it cooked the way you wanted though at the first place.



Yeah, I think it's a counter service thing...and in our mind it was table service but really it's quick serve so not surprising when I think about it that way.  Except..for FOURTEEN dollars you should be able to get it cooked to order!




englishrose47 said:


> Just checking in !!



Hi Rosie!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Ok... I've just caught up through your spa treatments... and I can feel those hot rocks... I've got massage envy...  (I bought some coconut/sugar cane lotion in Savannah so I can at least have a little bit of the scent...)



Ah....I'd love one of those now!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Ahhh... lovely view in your second room... no wonder you wanted cocktails on your Lanai...
> 
> (you mentioned it being warm?  what were your temps?  For some reason I always picture Hawaii having kind of San Diego ish weather...



Temp wise it's similar but it is more humid in Hawaii.  70's/low 80's.  Perfect as far as we were concerned!  When hiking though, without the winds, it was toasty.



PracPerfPatricia said:


> LOL What it is with you and the fish selection... didn't you guys have a hard time getting interesting fist in Florida as well?   Seattle is pretty well situated for good fish but you'd think Hawaii would have some good selection as well...



 very good memory!  Yes, Florida was a disaster..we ended up grilling the same kind of salmon we'd get at home..and that came from home!  Hawaii seems to export all it's fish, or only sell it at farmers markets and directly to the restaurants.  The local store and Costco selection was abysmal.  We are spoiled though for sure, it was just SO irritating that literally the week we got back they had fresh Ono at my local store!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> The resort itself really looks stunning... I didn't know that was the same architect who did the AKL... (he did the WL and the GF at DLR as well...)  very talented...



Very talented, you can tell it's the same, yet still very Hawaii.  It was just stunning!



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Looking forward to catching up... I've a cold so am just vegging and catching up on TRs right notw...



TR's are great when you are sick but I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## rentayenta

I don't Photoshop. I don't know how and I don't want anyone to be shocked when they see me in real life.  I do filter though every once in a while. Today's anniversary pic was def filtered.  Laugh and smile lines are getting pretty deep.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I don't Photoshop. I don't know how and I don't want anyone to be shocked when they see me in real life.  I do filter though every once in a while. Today's anniversary pic was def filtered.  Laugh and smile lines are getting pretty deep.



well there's photoshop for making folks look less orange or sharpening up focus or contrast and then there's laugh lines.  I'd like to think we've earned all of those and am proud of them but sometimes certain angles are definitely more flattering than others!   I don't bother with trying to edit them out though and any attempts to so haven't gone well anyway.    Now if I could edit my roots....I would!

it looks like you guys had a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elphie101

Joining in!! Looks great so far, nice and relaxing (wish I could be there now!)


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Joining in!! Looks great so far, nice and relaxing (wish I could be there now!)



 

I wish I could be there too!


----------



## eandesmom

When we left off Id been being lazy.  Again.  On a river.  I really havent been lazy at home though which is why I am so behind on updates!  We just returned from a week in Denver visiting Jeffs mom and really had a lovely trip.  One of the benefits of the trip was some uninterrupted time on the plane to edit Aulani photos which I've been way behind on (and making it hard to get updates done).  I'm  not done but I made a dent!.

I've also firmed up a number of things for our NYE trip so thats exciting.  My folks have plane tickets, park tickets and reservations and sister K and BIL have a room reservation.  Sister M and her kids do not yet have tickets nor does my ex SIL and nephew but they are tracking and will, its more a matter of dates and prices and it is a little early for deals (my folks used miles).  Sosome progress.  We have our return flight and should be booking the outbound in the next week or 2.  I've also gotten rid of several dining reservations so while we still have back up plans, its not quite as obnoxious as it was though still a couple more CC holds than I would like.  Right now the plans look like this


12/28 Red eye for at least 6 of us, possibly all.
12/29 Check in at BWV/Swan.  Breakfast at Captains Grille, boys haircuts at Harmony Barber Shop (CC hold), Dinner at R&C.  2 reservations, 6 for CP package (5:05 dinner, 8:15 show) (CC hold) and 8 for non CP (5;15 dinner).  Hopefully they can seat us together.  Those numbers are in flux based on the other flight arrivals but should cover as much (more) than we need.  Id have preferred breakfast at Kouzzina but now that my folks are for sure on our red eye, and the others likely, the CG menu is more flexible.
12/30 Garden View Tea room for the girls at 1:25 pm, 6:20 pm Dinner at Ohana (CC hold), Pre NYE fireworks from Poly beach
12/31 Biergarten Dinner 8:00 pm (CC hold).  Yeah, I gave up on R&C.  I liked the 8pm dinner MUCH better for NYE and R&C was a good package option for CP.
1/1 Trails End Dinner 7:20 pm followed by checking out Fort decorations
1/2 This will be our Universal Islands of Adventure Day (Wizarding World of Harry Potter), dinner at Margaritaville.  I do have a backup dinner ressie for 6:45 at PTC but cant see us using that.
1/3 Adult only dinner either at Flying Fish (CC hold) if we are 7 adults or at Bluezoo if we are 8.  Oddly enough parties of 8 can only be seated at something like 5 and 9pm at FF. No thanks on either! Kids will eat in the Villa.
1/4 Move to THV.  This looks like it will be another Universal day.  Yep, the minions have spoken (collectively) and want to go to Universal this day.  This may only be part of the group.  Not sure if my parents will go and my sister K and BIL may well be headed back this day.  I have a back up ressie at WCC for 7:50pm which is probably doable but most likely it will be dinner in the villa as it would be fun to have one big in-villa family dinner and THV is far more suited to that than BWV.  Honestly my only real issue with this as the Universal day is its also move day so thats a bit of a pita butwe need to do the adult dinner the night before and sister K and BIL have no desire to go to universal so timing it on their likely departure day seemed best.  If they end up leaving earlier (4th) Ill probably turn 1/1 into the adult night out and move TE to the 3rd.  I should know early enough I think to make that work but Id really rather the adult night be on the 3rd so fingers crossed they leave on the 5th.  LOL!
1/5 Raglan road brunch at 11am.  Depending on folks departure days the numbers for this could change. I have 3 reservations for different group sizes so will be glad to get it down to one.  BoG dinner at 6:25/6:40 (CC hold).  I have 2 reservations for dinner, one for 7 and one for 4.  We will be at least 6 but that may be it however until I know I am keeping both!  You cant book larger than 7 without special arrangements.
1/6 Olivia's Dinner at 7:30pm.  We are likely down to 4 at this point.  Some chatter about 1 or 2 of the nephews staying later with us but too early to say (and have to see if Jeff is actually up for that lol!)
1/7 Check out.  Via Napoli lunch at 11:30am.  DME around 2:30.  WAH!
Whew!

Lets go back to Hawaii!
After the lazy river, as we headed up to our room to refresh our beverages, we decided to check out the grill situation and the grill tool procurement.  Grills were easily found and as best we could tell, at least 2 of the 4 looked operational.  What surprised us was, they were only "open" from 4-7pm!  Good thing we didn't try to grill our own cheeseburger for lunch!  Im not sure the rationale behind the limited hours but we were less than thrilled with them.  7:30 or even 8 would have been our ideal grill time especially with the late lunch.  Oh well.  We went up, showered, changed and I got our dinner prepped.  I had packed some of our favorite "rub" so used our salad dressing (an Asian vinaigrette) to lightly marinade and then topped with the rub.  We stopped by the community center to check out/pick up our grill tools which came in a nice paper bag.  Tongs, grill brush and a spatula I think.













Nice view from the grill area









There are also picnic tables nearby but I didn't take any pictures.
Why not?
Wellguess who was eating there 

Owen Wilson!  Well his slightly flabbier and possibly younger twin

I kid you not.  And his companion, enjoying a nice bottle of wine as well. It would have been really obvious if I'd have taken a picture but I definitely thought about it!

They had a bag of tools so looked like they had grilled as well.

As we were cooking and enjoying our drinks a couple of guys came up and threw some fish on one of the other grills.

"Hey, do you want some Mahi or Ono?" they said

I assumed they were asking if we wanted some of their meal, as in theyd made to much.

Oh no thanks, we have some Mahi on the grill already, thanks though!

And with that they put 2 HUGE pieces of fresh fish directly into the GARBAGE.

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fresh ONO!  I swear I reached for the garbage can like a slow motion cartoon. 

They had been out fishing and it was freshly caught fish by them, that day.  Way more than they could eat.  OMG.  Had we remotely realized..wed have taken the Ono in a heartbeat!  So very very sad.  Dont get me wrong, I love Mahi.  But I can, and do, get it here on a pretty regular basis.  Fish foul in a big way.  Our Costco Mahi cooked, we headed up to our lanai, it had a better view than the picnic tables.









It was in time for the tail end of the sunset.  Which Captain O has confirmed if you get your behind OFF of your lanai and down to the beachyou can see from the beach as suspected.  





But...the wineglass, despite being shatterproof, sits a bit better on the lanai ottoman than it would have in the sand









Cheers!




Ok, this is better, at least Im smiling even if the photo is darker.  Jeff really needs to work on his portrait skills!









Tired of our view yet?  We clearly weren't





















Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Zoomed in but&sun is still hiding from me











































We enjoyed our dinner (mahi, spinach salad and hawaiian sweet bread), the sunset, the sound of the surf and live music from the bar and some lovely wine.  I DISed a bit on the phone, Jeff read his book and we just relaxed.  It was lovely! After an hour or 2 of this (yes, one loses track of time easily on the lanai) we decided we needed to fix something.  We had been remiss to date on the trip.  Wed yet to have a Mickey Bar!  We headed down to the store to pick one up.  As we went to ring up our bars the CM asked if we were members (you get a 10% discount on groceries now, that was a nice surprise, its a relatively new benefit).  After letting her know that we were she asked

"So where did you buy your timeshare?"

Huh? 

The way she asked through me for such a loop.  I have never heard a CM actually use that word, timeshare, when it comes to DVC.  It is of course but the use of that word and buy versus own, really thew me.  My mind went to where had we physically bought it (like while in FL on a trip, here at Aulani or other).  Jeff got what she meant.  Which was "Where is your home resort?"  Or "Where do you own at?".  

Except...

He couldn't answer!  For some reason he wanted to say Beach Club.   For the record it's SSR and BWV but he always seems to forget about the SSR points.  Probably as we've never stayed there.  Well for that matter he's never stayed at BWV either so in his mind right now they really are just points.  Wherever points I guess.  

Mickey Bars in hand we headed down to the Oleo room, we figured wed sit outside and enjoy them, and the last few minutes of live music.





The lighting was not conducive to picture taking





So much for the artsy shot with the Mickey Bar in the foreground





Someone was pretty happy





It shows up better if you take a bite out of it first





Much like Florida, if you don't eat these fast enough, they fall apart and make a mess.

Jeff needed Mickey Bar training.  Luckily my clothes survived intact! His...not so much


----------



## MEK

I  hope you post before my post goes through.  

So - nice plans - love them.  Nice long trip.  Now that you have that all wrapped up you can start working on our plans for May!  

What a shame that the Ono got thrown out.  I would have been sick about that too.  Can you say fish sandwich for lunch?  Your meal looks great and what a view.  I'd be totally up for that.

So lovely watching the sunset.  Perfect!

Adding that I am surprised Jeff flunked Mickey Bars 101!


----------



## elphie101

Great NYE trip plans - glad you're doing Epcot the 31st instead of MK! (It boggles my mind how many people don't do that, especially since you can see MK's fireworks the night before!) I can't wait for THAT TR! I dream of the day someday when my brothers and I can do this kind of a Disney pilgrimage with our families!

What a fish-aster! (I couldn't resist ) Such a waste of perfectly good fresh fish! No crying of spilled ono I guess...

I swear, there is no better sunset than a Hawaiian one - I feel like I took hundreds of similar photos on our Maui trip several years ago. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Pinkocto

How could they possibly just throw it away!  They could have at least explained the situation.  Such a waste  Glad you were able to use the grill, odd times though.  

Glad your NYE plans are firming up and people are getting some of their stuff booked.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Nope, definitely not tired of that view!    Absolutely gorgeous!!

Grilling hours do seem very odd.  Sorry you missed out on the fresh fish.  That would have been a treat.  But your mahi looked good!  I am very impressed with all the prep you did in order to make so many of your own meals -- and good ones!

Timeshare does seem like an umagical term for it.  Guess she hasn't gotten all the training.  

Gotta have a mickey bar!    

Your December trip plans are shaping up nicely!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Loving your report. Yes sad for wasted fish


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

Hey there!  Just checking in after being off the boards for a while.  I just got caught up and I have been really enjoying seeing all of the pictures.  Again, I've done absolutely NO research on this resort, so it is all new to me.

I'm happy for you that you have discovered you like running!  I'm glad that you are able to do the exercise and feel satisfied with it.  I started doing the Couch to 5K program (and I HATE running), and I was actually starting to enjoy it about week 3.  But then I had my latest sinus surgery and I haven't gone back to it again.  I really should, because I think it would be cool to be a runner...if I didn't hate it so much.    Seriously, my hatred stems all the way back to my childhood, so I don't know if I'll be able to turn it around.

I can't believe you are going back to WDW for NYE.  We have been there the last 2 years on NYE (in fact, the exact dates that you are planning to go), and this year we aren't planning on it.  I'm so bummed because we could have planned to meet if we were going again.  We really love going during that time of the year, and it feels weird to know we won't be there this year.  Your plans look great so far!


----------



## rentayenta

MEK said:


> I  hope you post before my post goes through.
> 
> *So - nice plans - love them.  Nice long trip.  Now that you have that all wrapped up you can start working on our plans for May!
> *
> What a shame that the Ono got thrown out.  I would have been sick about that too.  Can you say fish sandwich for lunch?  Your meal looks great and what a view.  I'd be totally up for that.
> 
> So lovely watching the sunset.  Perfect!
> 
> Adding that I am surprised Jeff flunked Mickey Bars 101!




Bold is mine.  





I can't believe that fish got thrown out.  The Mahi looks great though.  We like to grill on vacation too. We did twice at the THV and have at the GCV too. I start to miss *home* food and the smaller portions. 

Mickey bars are so messy if you don't gobble them down. My plan is to have one daily on the cruise.


----------



## teekathepony

Sounds like some great plans in the making for NYE! 

Oh man, what a waste of that fish! Too bad they weren't a little more clear about why they were offering.
Gorgeous sunset! Wow!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## englishrose47

Great pix of Hawaai!! The evening shots were gorgeous !!! To bad about the fish being tossed !!


----------



## emmysmommy

I don't think there's a better place to enjoy a nice quiet dinner than right where you were on your lanai!  That was a seriously awesome sunset and you probably saw that every day you were there!!  What a great option of being able to grill your own fresh seafood/meats.  

Your Dec/Jan trip plans are shaping up nicely.  It makes it a little easier once people make their reservations so you know who is where and when,


----------



## glennbo123

Ono!  If they had just said "we're only going to throw them out" I know you would've taken them.  Bummer.

Really nice (and relaxing) sunset pictures!

If I'm following Jeff's Mickey Bar experiences correctly, I think this might be #3 for him?  (I remember reading about one that you thought was his first, but found an earlier picture of him with one.)


----------



## Moira222

mmmmm cheeseburger.  Just caught up (again!) and your final choice of burgers looked like it was worth the wait & the restaurant hopping!  I would guess burgers are $$ because they have to import everything to HI, right?  

You will appreciate that reading your Burger write up and seeing the drink menu reminded me that I need to call & reserve space for a Mixology seminar in October.  Saw rum on the menu and ding ding the bell went off

What is ONO?  I've never heard of it, but truth be told waste like that always makes me sad.  That definitely would have helped your turkey sandwiches for 5 days issue 

Your dinner on the lanai is right up my alley.  Love the idea of kicking back, enjoying dinner & a sunset.  I do like your dishes that you brought along -- it really is so much nicer than paper plates.  

I just realized this weekend that our trip is in 61 days --- and I have not finished even our second full day of our April/May trip. so I'm trying to catch up on dis while my photos upload!


----------



## franandaj

Wow!  I can't believe that they actually put the fish in the trash.  I always save everything until it's practically growing before throwing it away on the off chance that I might just want to eat it.  Too bad they didn't tell you the whole story.

Sounds like a wonderful dinner.  Personally I love Mahi and could eat it grilled every third or fourth day (can't eat anything every day).  

You NYE plans are shaping up, but I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around the whole trip.  it's so complicated with so many folks.  I'm glad that two are easier to plan for!


----------



## Leshaface

Very weird about the grilling hours  Some people don't start eating until 7:30 or 8pm so for them to close at 7 is a little crazy.  Luckily we're oldies (or eat like oldies at least) and would have totally made the cutoff 

Aw man, poor Ono   That's really too bad that it had to go to waste.  

Your view is so amazing at sunset.  Could never get tired of that!

Also, your plans for your NYE trip sounds great!  What a fantastic way to start of 2014.  Did I write 2014?  Dang, it just seems that we welcomed 2013..


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> We just returned from a week in Denver visiting Jeffs mom and really had a lovely trip.



Sounds great!  One of these years we'll make it to that part of the country.




eandesmom said:


> Lets go back to Hawaii!



I have more of a chance of being able to follow along here than with the NYE plans!



eandesmom said:


> As we were cooking and enjoying our drinks a couple of guys came up and threw some fish on one of the other grills.
> 
> "Hey, do you want some Mahi or Ono?" they said
> 
> I assumed they were asking if we wanted some of their meal, as in theyd made to much.
> 
> Oh no thanks, we have some Mahi on the grill already, thanks though!
> 
> And with that they put 2 HUGE pieces of fresh fish directly into the GARBAGE.
> 
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fresh ONO!  I swear I reached for the garbage can like a slow motion cartoon.



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....*



eandesmom said:


> It was in time for the tail end of the sunset.  Which Captain O has confirmed if you get your behind OFF of your lanai and down to the beachyou can see from the beach as suspected.



I still think it's probably a better view during the winter months.  You have to go all the way out to the point for an unobstructed view in the summer.  



eandesmom said:


> Tired of our view yet?  We clearly weren't



You did have a pretty sweet view!  I would have had a hard time giving up on that too.



eandesmom said:


> Zoomed in but&sun is still hiding from me



Maybe Disney can get rid of that other hotel. 



eandesmom said:


> After an hour or 2 of this (yes, one loses track of time easily on the lanai) we decided we needed to fix something.  We had been remiss to date on the trip.  Wed yet to have a Mickey Bar!





*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....*




eandesmom said:


> "So where did you buy your timeshare?"



Um...in my living room? 

I really like the shots of the pool area lit up at night from your lanai.  Looks magical!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Right now the plans look like this


I'm glad that there are some bookings taking place and that people are starting to firm their plans up so that you can work it into the overall plan, but I still go crosseyed reading all of it.  I'm impressed.  



eandesmom said:


> Grills were easily found and as best we could tell, at least 2 of the 4 looked operational.  What surprised us was, they were only "open" from 4-7pm!


That really is a surprise and inconvenient.  I wonder why???  



eandesmom said:


> There are also picnic tables nearby but I didn't take any pictures.
> Why not?
> Wellguess who was eating there
> 
> Owen Wilson!  Well his slightly flabbier and possibly younger twin
> 
> I kid you not.  And his companion, enjoying a nice bottle of wine as well. It would have been really obvious if I'd have taken a picture but I definitely thought about it!


  Ok, I could buy the story about not taking the picture before, but this is just inexcusable.  



eandesmom said:


> And with that they put 2 HUGE pieces of fresh fish directly into the GARBAGE.
> 
> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fresh ONO!  I swear I reached for the garbage can like a slow motion cartoon.
> 
> They had been out fishing and it was freshly caught fish by them, that day.


Freshly caught????  That makes it even worse!!! 



eandesmom said:


> "So where did you buy your timeshare?"
> 
> Huh?


Still earning her ears???  



eandesmom said:


> It shows up better if you take a bite out of it first


  I'm sorry, but once I took the first bite, it wouldn't survive long enough for anymore pictures.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

you guys will really like the people set up in the fort with there decorations some look better than peoples houses.


----------



## KatMark

Trying to catch up before we leave in three days. 

NYE trip plans sounding good.

I can't believe they threw out "fresh" fish. How very sad you didnt' realize that ahead of time.

Love the sunset pictures.

I don't think it matters if they have lessons in Mickey bar eating or not...men still tend to end up wearing part of it.


----------



## CarolynK

We have never taken advantage of the grills while on vacation, though your fish looks really good - maybe we'll try it out when we're at WDW next time! I don't remember if you mentioned it, I guess you have to buy your own charcoal? Though, I'm really rusty on starting a charcoal grill - at home our grill is hooked up to the house gas, so it's a no-brainer! Still, maybe worth a try! Of course, that depends on what kind of fish the Publix close to WDW has to offer....


----------



## annmarieda

Yay for progress on your NYE trip!  Flights help to make it so much more real.  I am still watching for our January...    Your ADRs look very similar to my own for January...  Great minds do think alike!

Oh my!  I can't believe the fish went into the garbage like that!!  What a shame...  

Your sunset pictures are just breathtaking!

Too funny about the "timeshare" conversation... and especially Jeff considering your points "where ever points"   that would be Steve too...


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Glad your NYE plans are coming together so well!   I had a really great meal at Flying Fish on a previous trip, so that one definitely stands out, and dinner at O'hana followed by the pre-NYE fireworks on Poly Beach sounds like a great plan!  Would love to be there for that one!!! 

Too crazy about the limited use of the barbecue area. I would probably be more likely to grill up some burgers or something during the afternoon, so 4-7 seems a little strange???   And how sad you didn't realize what the guys were offering you when they asked about the Ono, and then watching them just throw it in the trash........ 

In spite of the restricted view of the total sunset from your lanai, it is still a wonderful way to end the day, and you were able to get even more beautiful pictures!


----------



## Chilly

What a lovely evening.

Glad you've got a bit further with your NYE plans.


----------



## dinodad

Aulani looks amazing!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I  hope you post before my post goes through.
> 
> So - nice plans - love them.  Nice long trip.  Now that you have that all wrapped up you can start working on our plans for May!



And my April Plans...and figuring out when Jeff can do his trip too (and not overlap ours lol!).  



MEK said:


> What a shame that the Ono got thrown out.  I would have been sick about that too.  Can you say fish sandwich for lunch?  Your meal looks great and what a view.  I'd be totally up for that.



It really did make me ill, I would have totally taken it had I realized!



MEK said:


> So lovely watching the sunset.  Perfect!
> 
> Adding that I am surprised Jeff flunked Mickey Bars 101!



Yes, he flunked.  On a white shirt.  You need to eat them fast!  Or be prepared with napkins lol.  Eric's the worst, should have seen him Saturday with a Klondike bar. 



elphie101 said:


> Great NYE trip plans - glad you're doing Epcot the 31st instead of MK! (It boggles my mind how many people don't do that, especially since you can see MK's fireworks the night before!) I can't wait for THAT TR! I dream of the day someday when my brothers and I can do this kind of a Disney pilgrimage with our families!



I am hoping it will be less painful this way and we get the best of both worlds.  Plus we can walk home from Epcot, which at that hour will be wonderful.



elphie101 said:


> What a fish-aster! (I couldn't resist ) Such a waste of perfectly good fresh fish! No crying of spilled ono I guess...



Fishaster is right!!!!!!!!!!!



elphie101 said:


> I swear, there is no better sunset than a Hawaiian one - I feel like I took hundreds of similar photos on our Maui trip several years ago. Simply beautiful!



It's a sickness, you can't stop, even though you've taken a ton already



Pinkocto said:


> How could they possibly just throw it away!  They could have at least explained the situation.  Such a waste  Glad you were able to use the grill, odd times though.



The times were silly, I don't get that at all.  Why not all day and at least until 8:30???  The only thing I can think is maybe not wanting people at the grill during the Hui...or if there are private events on that lawn but it really doesn't interfere.  The loss of the Ono was truly heartbreaking.



Pinkocto said:


> Glad your NYE plans are firming up and people are getting some of their stuff booked.


  Getting there!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Nope, definitely not tired of that view!    Absolutely gorgeous!!



We never got tired of it either



2xcited2sleep said:


> Grilling hours do seem very odd.  Sorry you missed out on the fresh fish.  That would have been a treat.  But your mahi looked good!  I am very impressed with all the prep you did in order to make so many of your own meals -- and good ones!



The mahi was good, no complaints there, but Ono would have been better (or at least different).  Not much prep...I bought a bottle of salad dressing and packed a small jar of rub.  Bigger prep was packing dishes,silverware and the wine glasses.  I did miss the 1 bedroom for that but didn't miss spending all those points!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Timeshare does seem like an umagical term for it.  Guess she hasn't gotten all the training.



No kidding, I was completely lost when she said that!  As in maybe she thought we'd traded in from RCI to get to stay there?



2xcited2sleep said:


> Gotta have a mickey bar!
> 
> Your December trip plans are shaping up nicely!!



Mnnn, LOVE Mickey Bars!  December is coming along.  I will be glad when we all have flights...and someone else may be glad when I cancel the 3 cars I've reserved as we may end up going without entirely.  Though then again I imagine they will just rent them at today's higher prices...



lovetotraveltx said:


> Loving your report. Yes sad for wasted fish



Thanks!

The fish episode was very sad.  Apparently they didn't even bring it all back there was so much.  Which makes the lack of it in the stores even more frustrating.


----------



## eandesmom

Sunset Cliffs said:


> Hey there!  Just checking in after being off the boards for a while.  I just got caught up and I have been really enjoying seeing all of the pictures.  Again, I've done absolutely NO research on this resort, so it is all new to me.



Sometimes that's the best way!  I didn't do all that much research ahead of time this trip either, which made it fun.



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I'm happy for you that you have discovered you like running!  I'm glad that you are able to do the exercise and feel satisfied with it.  I started doing the Couch to 5K program (and I HATE running), and I was actually starting to enjoy it about week 3.  But then I had my latest sinus surgery and I haven't gone back to it again.  I really should, because I think it would be cool to be a runner...if I didn't hate it so much.    Seriously, my hatred stems all the way back to my childhood, so I don't know if I'll be able to turn it around.



Like is perhaps a stretch.  It doesn't totally suck.  I have always always hated it so for it to get to the point of not sucking and occasionally being enjoyable is pretty cool.  I'm slow as all get out but it does get easier and going farther gets easier and that is a nice feeling.  I've hated it my whole life too, mind over matter I guess or in my case, having run out of other options.  LOL!  Moving is what counts, however you do it.



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I can't believe you are going back to WDW for NYE.  We have been there the last 2 years on NYE (in fact, the exact dates that you are planning to go), and this year we aren't planning on it.  I'm so bummed because we could have planned to meet if we were going again.  We really love going during that time of the year, and it feels weird to know we won't be there this year.  Your plans look great so far!



I am SO excited to be going at that time of year, crowds and all, I hope fall flies by.



rentayenta said:


> I can't believe that fish got thrown out.  The Mahi looks great though.  We like to grill on vacation too. We did twice at the THV and have at the GCV too. I start to miss *home* food and the smaller portions.



The mahi was good, I was just sick about the Ono!  I can only eat out so much...



rentayenta said:


> Mickey bars are so messy if you don't gobble them down. My plan is to have one daily on the cruise.



One daily is a very good goal!



teekathepony said:


> Sounds like some great plans in the making for NYE!



I am very excited!



teekathepony said:


> Oh man, what a waste of that fish! Too bad they weren't a little more clear about why they were offering.
> Gorgeous sunset! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I was SO sad about the fish but we did enjoy our dinner, and our view!



englishrose47 said:


> Great pix of Hawaai!! The evening shots were gorgeous !!! To bad about the fish being tossed !!



Thank Rosie!  We really loved that lanai that is for sure



emmysmommy said:


> I don't think there's a better place to enjoy a nice quiet dinner than right where you were on your lanai!  That was a seriously awesome sunset and you probably saw that every day you were there!!  What a great option of being able to grill your own fresh seafood/meats.



Almost every day at least!  We loved that lanai and definitely used it.  I'd guess at least 3 hours a day, every day!  I love DVC for that reason, the flexibility with dining.  A little more planning in a studio but it was doable.



emmysmommy said:


> Your Dec/Jan trip plans are shaping up nicely.  It makes it a little easier once people make their reservations so you know who is where and when,



Yes, I will breathe a sigh of relief (and cancel any more extra ressies) the minute we all have our flights.


----------



## scottny

I am walking trying to prep for my surgery. 
That is too bad about the burger and outside. The burger you got looked good. 
The bbq sounds like a nice thing to do.  Too bad about the fish the guys offered you.
What a gorgeous to view to sit there and take in. 
I could go for a Mickey bar.
Great updates and pics. 
The NYE plans sound great too.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi, I'm all caught up!  Loved your hui coverage.  Looks like your favorite hangout turned out to be Monkeypod!  (I hope I got the name right. )  Too bad you didn't know about the road but it looks like you still had a great hike.  I think most of us have made the same mistake.  Jim and his friend did it in the car before us ladies got there, so they had mapped out a plan for an alternative route.

Loved, loved, loved your dinner on the Lanai with the sunset.  What a nice way to end your day!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Ono!  If they had just said "we're only going to throw them out" I know you would've taken them.  Bummer.



Seriously, they could have added that disclaimer to the ask.  It was heartbreaking.



glennbo123 said:


> Really nice (and relaxing) sunset pictures!



Thanks!  It was relaxing.



glennbo123 said:


> If I'm following Jeff's Mickey Bar experiences correctly, I think this might be #3 for him?  (I remember reading about one that you thought was his first, but found an earlier picture of him with one.)



He thought it was his first (at Vero) but it was at a minimum his second.  He definitely had one on the Wonder Alaska cruise (if you recall the creepy evil looking face he made on it with the sprinkles and sauce) and quite possibly on the Dream as well.  So this is #3 or #4.  He needs training though.  Or shouldn't attempt one in a white shirt.  That thank needs to go anyways...



Moira222 said:


> mmmmm cheeseburger.  Just caught up (again!) and your final choice of burgers looked like it was worth the wait & the restaurant hopping!  I would guess burgers are $$ because they have to import everything to HI, right?


 
Actually Hawaii has a huge beef industry.  Monkeypod is big on buying local and given that they called it a Big Island Burger, I'm sure the beef actually came from the big island.  No way to know for sure but given that locally sourced is a platform for them, and the name, it's a safe guess.  The AMA AMA one though, probably not.  Listed as just "angus" so that well may be imported.  either way it was resort burger prices, the one at the Captain's Grille in WDW is $15.99




Moira222 said:


> You will appreciate that reading your Burger write up and seeing the drink menu reminded me that I need to call & reserve space for a Mixology seminar in October.  Saw rum on the menu and ding ding the bell went off



I hope you got the one you wanted, I know they can book up fast!



Moira222 said:


> What is ONO?  I've never heard of it, but truth be told waste like that always makes me sad.  That definitely would have helped your turkey sandwiches for 5 days issue




_From Fresh Island Fish

This close relative of the King Mackerel is known in Hawaii as the Ono. In Hawaiian, Ono means "sweet, very good to eat". The name Wahoo is believed to be derived from the name Oahu due to the historic abundance of these fish close to the island. This well-known Pacific fish is deliciously cooked in a variety of ways. Ono feed near the surface in 30 to 50 fathoms along coastal ledges and are occasionally caught in open deep water. The vast majority of Ono are caught in Hawaiian waters by trollers. The fillets of the Ono are white and firm. Ono is delicious saut'ed, baked, broiled or fried.

And Wikipedia has this to say

Wahoo (Acanthocybium solandri) is a scombrid fish found worldwide in tropical and subtropical seas. It is best known to sports fishermen, as its speed and high-quality flesh make it a prize game fish. *In Hawaii, the wahoo is known as ono.* Many Hispanic areas of the Caribbean and Central America refer to this fish as peto.

The flesh of the wahoo is white to grey, delicate to dense, and highly regarded by many gourmets. The taste is similar to mackerel, though arguably less pronounced. This has created some demand for the wahoo as a premium priced commercial food fish. In many areas of its range, such as Hawaii, Bermuda and many parts of the Caribbean, local demand for wahoo is met by artisanal commercial fishermen, who take them primarily by trawling, as well as by recreational sports fishermen who sell their catch.

In most parts of its range, the wahoo is a highly prized sport fishing catch. It reaches a good size, is often available not too far from land, and is a very good fighter on light to medium tackle. It is known in sports fishing circles for the speed and strength of its first run. The aggressive habits and razor-sharp teeth of the wahoo can be of considerable annoyance when targeting larger gamefish, however, such as tuna or marlin._



It's called ono here as well.  And it is yummy!



Moira222 said:


> Your dinner on the lanai is right up my alley.  Love the idea of kicking back, enjoying dinner & a sunset.  I do like your dishes that you brought along -- it really is so much nicer than paper plates.



Well I can't say I liked the dishes all that much, or the silverware at least in looks, I'd have preferred something more attractive and different material but...I loved the price of them and it was definitely far better than paper.



Moira222 said:


> I just realized this weekend that our trip is in 61 days --- and I have not finished even our second full day of our April/May trip. so I'm trying to catch up on dis while my photos upload!



I am behind, if I don't get moving there won't be a PTR for NYE!  LOL.  Not to mention being really really behind on everyone elses.



franandaj said:


> Wow!  I can't believe that they actually put the fish in the trash.  I always save everything until it's practically growing before throwing it away on the off chance that I might just want to eat it.  Too bad they didn't tell you the whole story.



I do too.  Which can make for a scary fridge!



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a wonderful dinner.  Personally I love Mahi and could eat it grilled every third or fourth day (can't eat anything every day).



I could eat it once a week.  We have it at least once a month, I'd do more but the gang would revolt.  Very annoying of them. More often than not though I use it for blackened fish tacos and then we grill the salmon.



franandaj said:


> You NYE plans are shaping up, but I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around the whole trip.  it's so complicated with so many folks.  I'm glad that two are easier to plan for!



Two is much easier...hence the total lack (or almost total) of plans we made for Aulani.



Leshaface said:


> Very weird about the grilling hours  Some people don't start eating until 7:30 or 8pm so for them to close at 7 is a little crazy.  Luckily we're oldies (or eat like oldies at least) and would have totally made the cutoff



We never eat before 7:30 so it was very annoying and what about people who wanted to grill a burger for lunch?  I didn't get the hours at all.



Leshaface said:


> Aw man, poor Ono   That's really too bad that it had to go to waste.
> 
> Your view is so amazing at sunset.  Could never get tired of that!



It was very sad, though honestly we couldn't have eaten more than we had.  In fact we didn't, I had leftovers.  Loved loved loved that lanai!



Leshaface said:


> Also, your plans for your NYE trip sounds great!  What a fantastic way to start of 2014.  Did I write 2014?  Dang, it just seems that we welcomed 2013..



I know!  2014...scary!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds great!  One of these years we'll make it to that part of the country.


  It is lovely, a lot like Seattle actually in many ways so we don't really fell all that "away" other than the altitude.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I have more of a chance of being able to follow along here than with the NYE plans!



You and Jeff.    He will jsut show up for the NYE trip...but then have comments about doing or not doing this or that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....*
> 
> I still think it's probably a better view during the winter months.  You have to go all the way out to the point for an unobstructed view in the summer.



That's what Jeff thinks too.  We will just have to go in the winter as well then. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You did have a pretty sweet view!  I would have had a hard time giving up on that too.



I became one with that lanai chair and ottoman.  In fact I'd really like that furniture at home.  It was comfy!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Maybe Disney can get rid of that other hotel.


 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....*



Exactly!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I really like the shots of the pool area lit up at night from your lanai.  Looks magical!



It was!  I never got tired of it that's for sure.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that there are some bookings taking place and that people are starting to firm their plans up so that you can work it into the overall plan, but I still go crosseyed reading all of it.  I'm impressed.



I'll feel better when everyone has flights



afwdwfan said:


> That really is a surprise and inconvenient.  I wonder why???



the times made zero sense to me



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I could buy the story about not taking the picture before, but this is just inexcusable.


 
Seriously no way to do it subtly given where everyone was.



afwdwfan said:


> Freshly caught????  That makes it even worse!!!



SOOOO much worse!



afwdwfan said:


> Still earning her ears???



Apparently



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sorry, but once I took the first bite, it wouldn't survive long enough for anymore pictures.



See, if Jeff did that...he wouldn't' have made a mess!




FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> you guys will really like the people set up in the fort with there decorations some look better than peoples houses.



I am VERY excited to see it!



KatMark said:


> Trying to catch up before we leave in three days.



1 now, right?  You are doing much better than I am.  I am behind everywhere.



KatMark said:


> NYE trip plans sounding good.



getting there!



KatMark said:


> I can't believe they threw out "fresh" fish. How very sad you didnt' realize that ahead of time.



Very sad



KatMark said:


> Love the sunset pictures.



I never got tired of it!



KatMark said:


> I don't think it matters if they have lessons in Mickey bar eating or not...men still tend to end up wearing part of it.



And boys...Eric is a train wreck 



CarolynK said:


> We have never taken advantage of the grills while on vacation, though your fish looks really good - maybe we'll try it out when we're at WDW next time! I don't remember if you mentioned it, I guess you have to buy your own charcoal? Though, I'm really rusty on starting a charcoal grill - at home our grill is hooked up to the house gas, so it's a no-brainer! Still, maybe worth a try! Of course, that depends on what kind of fish the Publix close to WDW has to offer....



They are gas grills at Aulani, not sure about other resorts and it may depend on the resort.  We got salmon at the Publix in Vero...I'd imagine that Orlando would be similar.

I'd broil versus starting a charcoal one.  We did that at Vero, mostly due to the fact our room was kind of far from the grills and it was just easier.  LOL!  It can smell up the villa though depending on what kind of fish it is.



annmarieda said:


> Yay for progress on your NYE trip!  Flights help to make it so much more real.  I am still watching for our January...    Your ADRs look very similar to my own for January...  Great minds do think alike!



Yes, the ADR's do look similar don't they!  We are getting there on NYE...snags on the April DL trip though...figuring out our backup plan.



annmarieda said:


> Oh my!  I can't believe the fish went into the garbage like that!!  What a shame...



It was heartbreaking



annmarieda said:


> Your sunset pictures are just breathtaking!



It is SO gorgeous there!



annmarieda said:


> Too funny about the "timeshare" conversation... and especially Jeff considering your points "where ever points"   that would be Steve too...



Yes, the whole home resort thing confuses him...likely due to the fact that thinking of anything 11m out is not his idea of a need, want or desire but he's happy to let me play and plan.  And facilitate.  He does sort of track things...he actually asked me last night (after we watched 2 destination america Disney things he'd recorded lol) about the status of our BWV wait list add on.  Unfortunately it is not where I'd like it to be.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad your NYE plans are coming together so well!   I had a really great meal at Flying Fish on a previous trip, so that one definitely stands out, and dinner at O'hana followed by the pre-NYE fireworks on Poly Beach sounds like a great plan!  Would love to be there for that one!!!



I ate at Flying Fish on my last girls trip, and Blue Zoo at the one before.  Both were outstanding!  And both I think will please all of the adults.  I do hope we are 8 even though I'd pick FF over Blue Zoo food wise, I hope we "have" to go with BZ due to party size.

I am very excited about the Ohana/fireworks plan, just hope the timing works as they always seem to run late.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Too crazy about the limited use of the barbecue area. I would probably be more likely to grill up some burgers or something during the afternoon, so 4-7 seems a little strange???   And how sad you didn't realize what the guys were offering you when they asked about the Ono, and then watching them just throw it in the trash........



Aren't those odd hours?  I'd have expected 11-9 or something like that.  Seems overly restricted and I wonder why.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> In spite of the restricted view of the total sunset from your lanai, it is still a wonderful way to end the day, and you were able to get even more beautiful pictures!



Even with the darn Marriott in the way, it was still gorgeous to be sure.



Chilly said:


> What a lovely evening.
> 
> Glad you've got a bit further with your NYE plans.



It was a lovely evening!  Slowly coming along for NYE...



dinodad said:


> Aulani looks amazing!  Thanks for posting.



It really is, I can't say enough wonderful things about it.



scottny said:


> I am walking trying to prep for my surgery.



walking is good!



scottny said:


> That is too bad about the burger and outside. The burger you got looked good.



It was a delicious burger



scottny said:


> The bbq sounds like a nice thing to do.  Too bad about the fish the guys offered you.
> What a gorgeous to view to sit there and take in.
> I could go for a Mickey bar.
> Great updates and pics.
> The NYE plans sound great too.



I do like having some meals in the villa, I can only eat out so much but oh, would have loved that fresh fish!  

I can always go for a Mickey bar. 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi, I'm all caught up!  Loved your hui coverage.  Looks like your favorite hangout turned out to be Monkeypod!  (I hope I got the name right. )




We had a few favorite hangouts but foodwise, Monkeypod did get more of our business than anyone else, and probably will again when we go back!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Too bad you didn't know about the road but it looks like you still had a great hike.  I think most of us have made the same mistake.  Jim and his friend did it in the car before us ladies got there, so they had mapped out a plan for an alternative route.



Very bad map reading on my end...or total lack of prep and planning but it all worked out well I think and we got more resort time as a result which was a good thing 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Loved, loved, loved your dinner on the Lanai with the sunset.  What a nice way to end your day!



It was the perfect way to end the day!


----------



## eandesmom

We have PLANE TICKETS!

Our miles posted from our Denver trip so I was able to get us booked.  Much to my very pleasant surprise, towards the front of the bus.

My parents had booked a few weeks ago and last week I thought I'd check to see how sold out, or not, the flight was as I was a bit worried the miles tickets might be gone which would definitely up our costs.  When I looked, the only seats that had 4 in the same row didn't start until row 22, the flight appeared to be about half sold out and all the seats up front were at a higher price point or mileage level.  Imagine my surprise when I went to book Friday am (in 4 separate transactions, bleh) and found seats as far up as row 9 

The end result....we have our direct red eye on 12/28 arriving 12/29 on Alaska and then a one stop return on Southwest.

With using miles for 2 of the outbound tickets and some $$ of of a third in a cash and miles transaction (50K miles total used) I was able to get our tickets down to $311 per person and close to the times and flights I wanted.  I'd rather be flying home direct but oh well, these aren't bad times.

Not bad for the Holidays!   Thank heavens for miles, it saved about $850. Flying back on the 7th helps a ton too. If the rates go down I can get credit for all of our return flights and my outbound.  But I'm not sure they will.  Hopefully the rest of the gang will book soon.  And for their sake I do hope the rates go down.  My folks used miles for their entire trip but I'm not sure anyone else has them to use although at least my ex SIL has a companion fare ticket that will probably help her quite a bit and actually allow her to go (I hope!).  Either way it should all be settled within the next 4 weeks.

I hope.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

eandesmom said:


> We have PLANE TICKETS!



Hurrah!    Congrats.  And a great deal too!!


----------



## e46m3

I just got an Alaska Visa card too for the companion fare.  What a great deal.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah!    Congrats.  And a great deal too!!



Well it was a cobbled together good deal,  I also had some credits to apply which helped but I'm quite pleased with getting the flight I wanted at a price I can live with!



e46m3 said:


> I just got an Alaska Visa card too for the companion fare.  What a great deal.



Yes it is, I think one of our group will be using one.  And I know most of my parents miles came from their Alaska card, hopefully my other sister has some miles from hers as I know she has one too. I also love Yapta, I track the flights after purchase and they will notify you if it drops.  As a result, from other trips I had $128 I could apply to this booking and then (of course) just this morning, another trip dropped so both Jeff and i have $11 credits to use for future travel.


----------



## jedijill

Yay for getting tickets!  I was just on SW site last night trying to figure out how many points I needed for my ticket to Puerto Rico next year. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Yay for getting tickets!  I was just on SW site last night trying to figure out how many points I needed for my ticket to Puerto Rico next year.
> 
> Jill in CO



  Points or miles, when they work, can be a great thing!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> He does sort of track things...he actually asked me last night (after we watched 2 destination america Disney things he'd recorded lol) about the status of our BWV wait list add on.  Unfortunately it is not where I'd like it to be.



I am sorry for that!  I can imagine that it is pretty frustrating.  How long have you been on the list?  



eandesmom said:


> We have PLANE TICKETS!
> 
> Our miles posted from our Denver trip so I was able to get us booked.  Much to my very pleasant surprise, towards the front of the bus.
> 
> My parents had booked a few weeks ago and last week I thought I'd check to see how sold out, or not, the flight was as I was a bit worried the miles tickets might be gone which would definitely up our costs.  When I looked, the only seats that had 4 in the same row didn't start until row 22, the flight appeared to be about half sold out and all the seats up front were at a higher price point or mileage level.  Imagine my surprise when I went to book Friday am (in 4 separate transactions, bleh) and found seats as far up as row 9
> 
> The end result....we have our direct red eye on 12/28 arriving 12/29 on Alaska and then a one stop return on Southwest.
> 
> With using miles for 2 of the outbound tickets and some $$ of of a third in a cash and miles transaction (50K miles total used) I was able to get our tickets down to $311 per person and close to the times and flights I wanted.  I'd rather be flying home direct but oh well, these aren't bad times.
> 
> Not bad for the Holidays!   Thank heavens for miles, it saved about $850. Flying back on the 7th helps a ton too. If the rates go down I can get credit for all of our return flights and my outbound.  But I'm not sure they will.  Hopefully the rest of the gang will book soon.  And for their sake I do hope the rates go down.  My folks used miles for their entire trip but I'm not sure anyone else has them to use although at least my ex SIL has a companion fare ticket that will probably help her quite a bit and actually allow her to go (I hope!).  Either way it should all be settled within the next 4 weeks.
> 
> I hope.



  Getting flights makes is so much more...real... concrete..etc.  I know In my mind all is subject to change until I get those flights secured.   I do envy you your ability to do red eyes.  Sometime I hate paying for that first night in the hotel when we arrive so late.  However... my family just refuse the red eyes.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Well it was a cobbled together good deal,  I also had some credits to apply which helped but I'm quite pleased with getting the flight I wanted at a price I can live with!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, I think one of our group will be using one.  And I know most of my parents miles came from their Alaska card, hopefully my other sister has some miles from hers as I know she has one too. I also love Yapta, I track the flights after purchase and they will notify you if it drops.  As a result, from other trips I had $128 I could apply to this booking and then (of course) just this morning, another trip dropped so both Jeff and i have $11 credits to use for future travel.



Great that you got your tickets! It's a tough time of year to get any kind of a good price - we grabbed SW tickets for December as soon as the flights opened up, but it helped that we have a CP on DH's SW account until 12/31. On our return flight there's no CP, but we bought early enough that we feel we got a decent deal. 

Buying flights is so stressful, but now that's done you can relax, right?

By the way, how do you guys deal with the red eye? I looked up the flight - you land at 6 am in MCO?! What do you do until check-in?


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I am sorry for that!  I can imagine that it is pretty frustrating.  How long have you been on the list?



Technically since 4/2 but it was at the 3/19 promo price.  Which, with where resale is, is not that much of a difference.  $115 pp, less 1K in credit plus 2 5 day park hoppers, which brought it down to about $98 and resale is going for $90 and up these days.  Add in some of the fees the resale companies have and it's pretty darn close. Not to mention finding 100 point contracts or less is tough if not impossible for BWV via resale for my UY.  Heck any small contract for my UY for that matter. The problem is that I need to book at DLR trip in September at the 7m window for April.  I really thought we'd have the points by now but because we couldn't go on the list earlier (they can't sell in WA so I had to get on the list on my DC trip) I think we are probably out of luck on these until 12/1 at the new UY as my guess is what they have reacquired are stripped of 2012 points.  So we've been evaluating options.  

They are:

1.  Do nothing and pay cash for the DLR trip or hope there are rooms avail whenever the points come in.

2.  Buy a direct contract at one of the current webcast offers instead of the BWV waitlist

3.  Buy a small contract at VGF that would cover the Cali trip but be more of an investment for rental or girls trips (Jeff is very anti GF...which is news to me and weird but whatever)

4.  Keep looking for a small resale, again doesn't help the Cali situation.

My issue is I really can't stand the idea of paying cash for a room, or point rental, when it could go towards more points.  Jeff's take is either option 1 or 2 and he's leaning towards 2, as am I.  It's a little bit full circle, we really considered Aulani as our first DVC purchase but spent the money on our Alaska cruise instead.  If we opt to move forward with something other than BWV waiting...it looks like it will be Aulani which for us, could be a very good thing at 11m.  We've got a little over 3 weeks if we were going to do that promo price, and a little over a month before my 7m booking day so you never know, BWV could come through but it's sure not looking good.  Much as I like the idea of our BWV points being the larger amount, there is something very tempting about Aulani.  Personally I think the better investment is probably 50 at VGF and wait it out at BWV but Jeff is really leaning the other way and dead set against VGF.  Probably as my option really means 50 more points in total than we'd discussed as the right number.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> Getting flights makes is so much more...real... concrete..etc.  I know In my mind all is subject to change until I get those flights secured.   I do envy you your ability to do red eyes.  Sometime I hate paying for that first night in the hotel when we arrive so late.  However... my family just refuse the red eyes.



We don't give the kids a choice.   Then again, we warped them early and they totally get the time benefit so that may have helped.  A trip never feels real until I have flights, like the whole thing could get cancelled at any time.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Great that you got your tickets! It's a tough time of year to get any kind of a good price - we grabbed SW tickets for December as soon as the flights opened up, but it helped that we have a CP on DH's SW account until 12/31. On our return flight there's no CP, but we bought early enough that we feel we got a decent deal.
> 
> Buying flights is so stressful, but now that's done you can relax, right?



Well, once the rest of the group has their flights I will relax.  LOL!  It's a fine line on flights, buy too early and they are too much, too late and they are too much and that sweet spot of them going down...may or may not happen over the holidays!



CarolynK said:


> By the way, how do you guys deal with the red eye? I looked up the flight - you land at 6 am in MCO?! What do you do until check-in?



yep, 6:14 am 

It will be our 4th red eye into Orlando so we've got a routine down.  It will be 7-7:30 by the time we get to the resort.  We will have suits and stuff in case we want pool time and the weather works for it but will leave those at bell services. We will check in and then go out for breakfast, a nice lazy sit down one this year at Captain's Grille.  Of course in this instance I think we will have to head over to guest services first (or I will) to pick up my TIW card so I can use it at breakfast.  Then we hit the parks and of course MK will be first (though we may walk through Epcot and take the Monorail if folks want depending on what time we finish breakfast).  This year I actually have all the boys scheduled for haircuts at Harmony Barber Shop (traditional E's first day must do but we have done walk in and wait, the ressie option is new), we should be done with that by about 1:30.  If we are doing the whole magic band PF+ thing, I'll book those for MK.  We may have issues getting those though, some will be able to for sure but I may not be!  I will likely not be able to show having a "valid" ticket until I head to guest services to claim my PAP voucher so all that stuff will take up a bit of time in the am too.  

It's a little bit of a bummer as MK has early EMH hours that day, plus the holiday crowds but it is what it is.  I'd much rather be able to have a short walk to breakfast after the red eye then try to get it over at MK, it just works best for everyone to start the trip out right.  Haircuts later in the week would have worked better but it's a tradition and I'm ok with that now that we have a reservation for it!

If no text yet (and not expecting it to be early at that time of year) we will likely grab snacks or light CS somewhere and kind of play it by ear.  In the past we've headed back to swim, hit a different park, etc.  It's an early dinner night (5) at R&C for CP so there should be enough actually scheduled to keep us busy and not crashing.  It's worked well in the past.

The real question will be my dad...they are at the Swan and he is a napper so he will likely try to power nap before dinner the minute their room is ready.  I think everyone else will be too full of adrenaline to be too much of an issue.  I don't think it will be a late night and actually hope not or I won't get all those boys up the next day.  Ideally we are back and heading to bed right after the 10:30 Illuminations.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Technically since 4/2 but it was at the 3/19 promo price.  Which, with where resale is, is not that much of a difference.  $115 pp, less 1K in credit plus 2 5 day park hoppers, which brought it down to about $98 and resale is going for $90 and up these days.  Add in some of the fees the resale companies have and it's pretty darn close. Not to mention finding 100 point contracts or less is tough if not impossible for BWV via resale for my UY.  Heck any small contract for my UY for that matter. The problem is that I need to book at DLR trip in September at the 7m window for April.  I really thought we'd have the points by now but because we couldn't go on the list earlier (they can't sell in WA so I had to get on the list on my DC trip) I think we are probably out of luck on these until 12/1 at the new UY as my guess is what they have reacquired are stripped of 2012 points.  So we've been evaluating options.
> 
> They are:
> 
> 1.  Do nothing and pay cash for the DLR trip or hope there are rooms avail whenever the points come in.
> 
> 2.  Buy a direct contract at one of the current webcast offers instead of the BWV waitlist
> 
> 3.  Buy a small contract at VGF that would cover the Cali trip but be more of an investment for rental or girls trips (Jeff is very anti GF...which is news to me and weird but whatever)
> 
> 4.  Keep looking for a small resale, again doesn't help the Cali situation.
> 
> My issue is I really can't stand the idea of paying cash for a room, or point rental, when it could go towards more points.  Jeff's take is either option 1 or 2 and he's leaning towards 2, as am I.  It's a little bit full circle, we really considered Aulani as our first DVC purchase but spent the money on our Alaska cruise instead.  If we opt to move forward with something other than BWV waiting...it looks like it will be Aulani which for us, could be a very good thing at 11m.  We've got a little over 3 weeks if we were going to do that promo price, and a little over a month before my 7m booking day so you never know, BWV could come through but it's sure not looking good.  Much as I like the idea of our BWV points being the larger amount, there is something very tempting about Aulani.  Personally I think the better investment is probably 50 at VGF and wait it out at BWV but Jeff is really leaning the other way and dead set against VGF.  Probably as my option really means 50 more points in total than we'd discussed as the right number.  LOL!




I can see that is a lot to consider.  So... if I am understanding it correctly... you need points anywhere in order to book at GCV. I can understand not wanting to pay cash when you could put that toward buying.  

That is so weird that BWV can't sell in WA. (is it just BWV?) Seems like that just complicates things all the more! 

I will keep my fingers crossed the wait list moves in time for you.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I can see that is a lot to consider.  So... if I am understanding it correctly... you need points anywhere in order to book at GCV. I can understand not wanting to pay cash when you could put that toward buying.



Exactly.  A cash ressie at GCV for the nights we want is about 2K!  Less if points rented, maybe $1400 but still.  The thing is originally the Cali trip was a maybe, a mom and me for Eric and I while Evan was in NYC with my folks over spring break.  But thanks to HS...Evan will now be marching down main street over spring break.  There is NO way I am missing that, and frankly no way I am not staying on property.  I've done both and while yes, it's more doable at DLR for sure, it's not what I want.  There could be a promo that comes out but even then it's still easily 1K...and I'd rather put it towards points we planned on adding anyway.  Aulani, while more $, is also 20 years longer on the contract so it does have pro's and cons.  



annmarieda said:


> That is so weird that BWV can't sell in WA. (is it just BWV?) Seems like that just complicates things all the more!
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed the wait list moves in time for you.



Nope, not just BWV.  Actually the only things that CAN sell direct from Disney into WA are VGC, SSR, BLT, AUL, AKV.  Maybe OKW with the extension but I don't think so.  When they added the THV and re-opened up SSR for sale is when they added WA to that one.  None of the older resorts were ever licensed to sell here and they have no plans to do so as they are all sold out anyway.  It's not just WA, it's an issue in several states.

It does complicate it though as honestly we were hoping to close in either Denver this month, or Cali next.  Next opportunity wouldn't be until our NYE trip anyway so realistically if it doesn't come through by 9/13, it doesn't much matter until December anyway, though we could book with the points before closing.  Chances of VGC availablity over spring break, much after the 7m date is pretty nil though.  A day here and there but not the weekend I'm sure.

If we do it, we will likely pull the trigger on the 6th or so, before the promo ends on the 7th.  We'd honestly then sit on the paperwork until the 16th on the off chance that either a new promo was better, or that the WL came through.  Either way, I'd have points by the 19th which is the booking day.

On the positive side...if we did do Aulani we would get the 2012 points as they will bank them.  If BWV doesn't come through will 12/1, no 2012 points which frankly is part of the pro of buying direct.  I've been plotting points assuming the 2012 ones so...

Then again I was plotting assuming Aulani for Feb of 2015 and Jeff wants it to be April...which is more points so...it does make the "need" for the 2012 ones a bit higher.  Also on the positive side, using points for both GCV and Aulani which have crazy cash rates, "pays" off the investment faster.  LOL.  Fuzzy DVC math.


----------



## englishrose47

The only "red eye" ever did was to England and it screwed up my internal clock brutally
of course the 5 hour time difference didn't help


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> The only "red eye" ever did was to England and it screwed up my internal clock brutally
> of course the 5 hour time difference didn't help



True.  I've had a few of those to Europe and really it works the same.  You just have to stay up or it's a bit of a train wreck.  Worst one was when I was in HS.  Our band trip had us landing in London in the am  and then they scheduled a BUS tour of the city afterwards.  Being London, it was rainy, the bus fogged up...everyone crashed...and then of course couldn't go to sleep at night.

So we all "snuck" out to a pub...only to find all our chaperon's already there!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Exactly.  A cash ressie at GCV for the nights we want is about 2K!  Less if points rented, maybe $1400 but still.  The thing is originally the Cali trip was a maybe, a mom and me for Eric and I while Evan was in NYC with my folks over spring break.  But thanks to HS...Evan will now be marching down main street over spring break.  There is NO way I am missing that, and frankly no way I am not staying on property.  I've done both and while yes, it's more doable at DLR for sure, it's not what I want.  There could be a promo that comes out but even then it's still easily 1K...and I'd rather put it towards points we planned on adding anyway.  Aulani, while more $, is also 20 years longer on the contract so it does have pro's and cons.



That is crazy!  When I thought about how much we paid over the last few years...it helped me to realize that we really needed DVC.  THEN booking for January... the amount our room would cost at rack (and yes, I know there are discounts)  Rack rate for our room for our trip is about a quarter of what we paid for our contract.  



eandesmom said:


> Nope, not just BWV.  Actually the only things that CAN sell direct from Disney into WA are VGC, SSR, BLT, AUL, AKV.  Maybe OKW with the extension but I don't think so.  When they added the THV and re-opened up SSR for sale is when they added WA to that one.  None of the older resorts were ever licensed to sell here and they have no plans to do so as they are all sold out anyway.  It's not just WA, it's an issue in several states.



In all the times that I was in contact with a direct rep, they never mentioned anything about that to me.  Seems like an important detail.  He sends me info all the time.... so he knows we are in WA.  But now... resale is fine at any resort,yes?



eandesmom said:


> It does complicate it though as honestly we were hoping to close in either Denver this month, or Cali next.  Next opportunity wouldn't be until our NYE trip anyway so realistically if it doesn't come through by 9/13, it doesn't much matter until December anyway, though we could book with the points before closing.  Chances of VGC availability over spring break, much after the 7m date is pretty nil though.  A day here and there but not the weekend I'm sure.
> 
> If we do it, we will likely pull the trigger on the 6th or so, before the promo ends on the 7th.  We'd honestly then sit on the paperwork until the 16th on the off chance that either a new promo was better, or that the WL came through.  Either way, I'd have points by the 19th which is the booking day.
> 
> On the positive side...if we did do Aulani we would get the 2012 points as they will bank them.  If BWV doesn't come through will 12/1, no 2012 points which frankly is part of the pro of buying direct.  I've been plotting points assuming the 2012 ones so...
> 
> Then again I was plotting assuming Aulani for Feb of 2015 and Jeff wants it to be April...which is more points so...it does make the "need" for the 2012 ones a bit higher.  Also on the positive side, using points for both GCV and Aulani which have crazy cash rates, "pays" off the investment faster.  LOL.  Fuzzy DVC math.



That is one thing that I regret in our purchase.  We had looked at direct and were told we would be able to get the previous years points... and some resale contracts have banked points..  Our contract came with nothing...and while it wasn't stripped (since all of our 2013 points were going to hit the account) our UY is december.  Oh the things I could have done had we had that full set of point (or even a fraction) at the very start.


----------



## eandesmom

Despite being several days into the trip our bodies still seemed to be on Pacific Time.  We woke up at 7:30 am.  With no real need to be up that darn early. Oh well.  Only one thing to be done in that kind of situation.

Have coffee on the lanai of course! 



 





Yeah, another crummy day in paradise

All was quiet in the river









And seemingly everywhere else!









We lazed, enjoyed the view, I think I DISed on my phone.  We had an errand to run but couldn't arrive before 10am so had some time to kill.  I decided to get a little work done.  The restaurant phone started ringing about that time, it was amazing how it echoed through the valley.  I had wifi issues and cant recall if I got them resolved or not.  We also decided to change our dinner reservations, though for the life of me I don't really remember why.  I think it was just a time change at Roys for the next night and I ended up calling.
And then it was time for breakfast





Yeah, not very exciting huh.  It did the trick. We did have live entertainment over breakfast though.  Some lady on the slide (not sure if was the body slide or tube slide) screamed like a banshee!  If we werent awake by then, we were now.  We also decided to debate the merits of POG (pineapple orange guava juice) versus coke as a mixer.  As in which was better or worse for you.   Mind you, we were NOT having rum drinks at breakfast but I was drinking some POG and somehow that parked a sugar content debate.  As you might imagine, both are pretty horrendous.  POG comes in at 25g per 8oz but coke is at 44g!  I can confirm this as we actually have POG in the fridge right now lol.  Besides, its 180% of my daily vitamin C...that has to counteract all that sugar a bit right?  Though yikes, if you look at what I ate, strawberries, a cinnamon roll and a glass of POGI have a sugar high and the resulting crash just looking at it right now.  At about 9:30 we headed down to pick up our towels for the day and then to the Ōlelo Room for coffee.  This was our second cup of coffee actually using our mugs.  The mugs at Aulani are not cheap, $18.99 each.  So now we were down to $9.50 cups of coffee each so far.  Thankfully this cup was good.  The previous day I think wed timed it wrong somehow and the coffee had been outKona is a lighter bean that cant take a dark roast and as a result if it's overheated on sterno in an urn or a burner...you can REALLY tell.  It was not a good cup of coffee.  Today it was.  We headed out on our errand.  Which was to find Jeff a rash guard.  He wanted/needed one for snorkeling and had spaced on getting one at home before the trip.  Pathetically, inexcusably if you ask me, they didnt sell any mens ones at Aulani.  Womens either for that matter.  According to the staff at The Lava Shack, which is where they sell that type of stuff, they used to have it and it sold really well.  But they hadn't been offered it in months and had no idea if it would be coming back or not.    The staff had told us about a surf outlet that had good options and prices so we thought we'd hit that.  Of course Id not written down the name of the shop so one of the things I'd done online that am was look it up.  Address in hand, we headed into Kapeoli.

After a couple of minor wrong turns we found it, parked and went in.
My googling had been an epic fail.

We were not at a surf outlet

We were at a surf*BOARD* outlet.  LOL!  It was actually pretty darn funny, other than wasting our time a bit. 

Fortunately Kapeoli has lots of options and we knew where Target was so headed there.  Next door to Target was a Sports Authority and Jeff thought that might be the better option.  After a bit of digging...it was.  We found him a nice white, simple, O'Neil version that was on clearance for $13.  SCORE!  A bio stop, another coffee for the road (hey, there was a Starbucks in the Targetwhich has bathrooms lol) and we were off.

At 11.  Sigh.  Not exactly an early start to the day.. which was mildly annoying being that we'd been up since 7:30am!

Where too?  Why the Northshore of course.  Do over! We just hoped it wouldn't be too windy, Jeff was very concerned about that.  The drive itself was easy and uneventful.





Land for sale if anyone is interested





Pretty trees





Dole plantation





Pretty crowded









And no, we didn't stop.  Zero interest to be honest.  Both of us had been drug to pineapple farms as teens/young adults and that was enough for us.

We wondered if they use these as Christmas Trees





Heading into Haleiwa (11:28 so less than 30 minutes from Kapolei) it started to get crowded.  We drove by Mackys Shrimp Truck and could not believe the crowds lined up.  It was lunch time but WOW!  Jeff doesn't care for Shrimp and I am ambivalent so that really had no appeal for either of us anyway, famous or not.  Just as we got to the beach park and turned east BAM, traffic.  It seriously almost came to a stop.  And didn't move between Haliewa and Waimea.  Its like 5 miles, but I swear it took 30 minutes.  Which was a bit of a problem as we both really needed a bio break.  We hit Waimea Bay and decided a potty stop was needed.  But the lot was full so we just took turns.

Doesn't look all that full does it?





What it also was, was what Jeff had feared.  Windy.  The tradewinds were quite present and as a result, while it was warm and very pleasant out, it wasn't "oh I need to run and jump in the ocean right now" hot, nor did it look all that fun to try and snorkel in (fair weather snorkelers I guess lol).  We decided to drive across the street and see what was up at Waimea Valley.  Pulling in, we parked and walked up.  It started to drizzle.  Though unplanned, we were there, had a DVC discount and since neither of us felt compelled to jump in the ocean, decided to head on in.  

A little bit about the valley.

_*History:*
One of last partially intact ahupuaa on O`ahu, Waimea Valley consists of 1,875 acres and has been a sacred place for more than 700 years of Native Hawaiian history. Waimea, The Valley of the Priests, gained its title around 1090 when the ruler of Oahu awarded the land to the kähuna nui.  Descendants of the high priests lived and cared for much of the Valley until 
As part of a cooperative conservation land purchase, the Office of Hawaiian Affairs acquired the property in 2006. In 2008, Hiipaka LLC was established to manage Waimea Valley and hold the deed.

*Highlights:*
Take a casual walk on a paved path through our World Class Botanical Gardens and Historical Sites 3/4 of a mile one way or 1 1/2 miles round trip from our Ticket Booth (where you pay Admission into the Valley) to our Waterfall area.

*Activities*
Several activities (with paid admission) are offered throughout the day in different locations in the Valley. 

*Ancient Hawaiian Archaeological Sites
*Ancient Hawaiian Archaeological Sites: 78 sites of interest have been identified including religious sites and shrines, house sites, agricultural terraces and fishponds.

*World Class Botanical Garden Collections
*The 150-acre Botanical Collection contains more than 5,000 kinds of tropical and subtropical plants including native and endangered Hawaiian plants. 

*Wildlife
*Several native and endangered birds including the alae ula are found in Waimea. All five species of o'opu, a native freshwater fish can  be found in Kamananui Stream.  Because Waimea Valley is home to so many endangered plants and animals, we do not allow any domestic animals to be brought in.  This includes birds, cats and dogs, with the exception of service animals.. 

*Cultural Activities
*Visitors to the Valley are invited to participate in several free activities (with paid admission) including Hula Implement demonstrations, Hawaiian Games, and Crafts, Music & Story Telling with Kūpuna. 

*Waihī Waterfall
*An attraction of great interest and enjoyment is the Valleys 45-foot waterfall. Waihï is approximately 3/4 of a mile from the Ticket booth.

*Retail, Food & Beverage Services
*Kuono Waiwai, the Valleys retail store, showcases the work of North Shore artists and Hawaii crafters of locally made products. The Valleys on-site concession services uses locally grown, made-in-Hawaii ingredients for local dining at its best.  _

Let's go for a walk in the gardens!

































Which way?





_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We liked this treethough that ivy is killing it I am sure





























Ancient Hawaiian Archaeological Sites (or replications of)





















I think this was a native species section





A very big tree





Wildlife



 



 





Entertainment





This was hysterical actually.  It was a puppet show about a volcano that demanded bananas





Continuing on up to the falls





















_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

And...finally, the falls













Lifejackets for those who want.  It is VERY deep





And you can sit right under it





We did not.  It is very rocky to get out to.  Doable with a water sandal for sure but not fun barefoot and it was far more crowded than we felt like dealing with. 









More wildlife on the way down













At this point, though in our minds we really hadn't "done" the Northshore the way we though we would have&we were STARVING!  I'd done a bit of homework ahead of time and there were 2 mexican places in Haleiwa that had good reviews.  We decided to choose whichever one had parking.  Which was&Luibuenos!  Which technically bills itself as Mexican and Latin

Mnnn&Margarita time





Surfing on the TVs





Some of the best, if not THE best, blackened Ahi tacos Ive ever had.  Seriously.  I am a blackened fish taco junkie and these tie with some from a tiny brewpub in Stevenson WA (of all places, its down on the Columbia Gorge, almost in Oregon) with the best EVER.  





Jeff had a giant burrito of some sort





Very cute interior





We really liked this spot, I would absolutely eat here again.  Decent margarita too!

Bellies full, what next?

Kites, Dives and Planes...with a side of Wind


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> That is crazy!  When I thought about how much we paid over the last few years...it helped me to realize that we really needed DVC.  THEN booking for January... the amount our room would cost at rack (and yes, I know there are discounts)  Rack rate for our room for our trip is about a quarter of what we paid for our contract.



Exactly.  I do wish we'd bought earlier but it just wasn't possible and realistically at the time we'd have used it first I couldn't have done as many points as we'd have needed anyway.  But still, add up what you already spent and boom...it's a contract, or 2!  Granted, that doesn't account at all for dues but still.  It does depend on how you use your points as to the payoff value though.  We've been going at peak season and places like Aulani and VCG does make the rack rate comparison to this pay off a heck of a lot faster for sure. 

We only bought in in 2012 and have already paid "off" the first contract in terms of cash rates to contract price and are over 1/3 of the way there on the 2nd.  And that's in just 3 trips.  Obviously had I done resale it would have been faster but we are happy with our choice and recognize it's not for everyone.



annmarieda said:


> In all the times that I was in contact with a direct rep, they never mentioned anything about that to me.  Seems like an important detail.  He sends me info all the time.... so he knows we are in WA.  But now... resale is fine at any resort,yes?



Reps tend to assume they are talking to you about whatever resorts are currently being actively sold.  And all of those are ok.  The sold out ones you have to ask about and honestly, he may not realize that they aren't available for sale here.  Mine didn't until she sent a contract through that got kicked back!  As far as I know resale is fine anywhere.



annmarieda said:


> That is one thing that I regret in our purchase.  We had looked at direct and were told we would be able to get the previous years points... and some resale contracts have banked points..  Our contract came with nothing...and while it wasn't stripped (since all of our 2013 points were going to hit the account) our UY is december.  Oh the things I could have done had we had that full set of point (or even a fraction) at the very start.



Well it's not really previous years points, it's current years points.  If the year is over you don't get back points but you can get points past the banking date and they will bank them for you.  But yes, the "loss" of those current UY points are a big drag and a financial difference specifically in the short term.

Less and less resale contracts seem to have anything banked.


----------



## Chilly

I love the look of that waterfall, having a hot flush at the moment so a dip sounds like heaven right now.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

For the record, and realizing it may incriminate me, I don't think alcohol with breakfast/brunch while on an adult vacation is a criminal offense.  Rum with POG sounds pretty good to me.    

Glad you were able to resolve the rash guard conundrum.  Sorry it was windy when you got to the North Shore.

 to a banana eating volcano.  I'm sure that sounds perfectly plausible to kids who grow up on the island.  

That Mexican place looks and sounds awesome.  Making a note for if/when I ever get out there!  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on paying cash for a room when it could go toward points.  Seriously.  I was thinking I'd pay cash for a trip next year but have also been contemplating an add on and I think you're right... if I'm going to give WDW more money, why not make sure it allows for some future visits as well?!?  I did a direct add on (wanted a specific use year and # of points) maybe a year or so ago at Beach Club and I remember it took a while for it to come through.  But it did eventually so keep the faith!


----------



## annmarieda

Love the garden pics.  It is a bummer that even though you were up early... you didn't get there quite as early as you would have liked.  Meal looks sumer yummy!


----------



## Leshaface

Yay glad you got your flights!

The falls look so pretty and refreshing! Going along with what Chilly said, it's hot here.  We're not running our AC as much since Edison appears to be charging everyone double around here so i'm sitting here in my 84 degree house, wishing I can be sitting under that waterfall

Mmm, that margarita looks delicious.  But the tacos look better!  And i'm sure so fresh too.


----------



## englishrose47

Never had a fish taco, I am not sure I would like it !! Glad you loved them though!!The waterfall looked great as did the scenery leading up to it !!Glad Jeff got what he wanted and at a good price !!!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Well, once the rest of the group has their flights I will relax.  LOL!  It's a fine line on flights, buy too early and they are too much, too late and they are too much and that sweet spot of them going down...may or may not happen over the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> yep, 6:14 am
> 
> It will be our 4th red eye into Orlando so we've got a routine down.  It will be 7-7:30 by the time we get to the resort.  We will have suits and stuff in case we want pool time and the weather works for it but will leave those at bell services. We will check in and then go out for breakfast, a nice lazy sit down one this year at Captain's Grille.  Of course in this instance I think we will have to head over to guest services first (or I will) to pick up my TIW card so I can use it at breakfast.  Then we hit the parks and of course MK will be first (though we may walk through Epcot and take the Monorail if folks want depending on what time we finish breakfast).  This year I actually have all the boys scheduled for haircuts at Harmony Barber Shop (traditional E's first day must do but we have done walk in and wait, the ressie option is new), we should be done with that by about 1:30.  If we are doing the whole magic band PF+ thing, I'll book those for MK.  We may have issues getting those though, some will be able to for sure but I may not be!  I will likely not be able to show having a "valid" ticket until I head to guest services to claim my PAP voucher so all that stuff will take up a bit of time in the am too.
> 
> It's a little bit of a bummer as MK has early EMH hours that day, plus the holiday crowds but it is what it is.  I'd much rather be able to have a short walk to breakfast after the red eye then try to get it over at MK, it just works best for everyone to start the trip out right.  Haircuts later in the week would have worked better but it's a tradition and I'm ok with that now that we have a reservation for it!
> 
> If no text yet (and not expecting it to be early at that time of year) we will likely grab snacks or light CS somewhere and kind of play it by ear.  In the past we've headed back to swim, hit a different park, etc.  It's an early dinner night (5) at R&C for CP so there should be enough actually scheduled to keep us busy and not crashing.  It's worked well in the past.
> 
> The real question will be my dad...they are at the Swan and he is a napper so he will likely try to power nap before dinner the minute their room is ready.  I think everyone else will be too full of adrenaline to be too much of an issue.  I don't think it will be a late night and actually hope not or I won't get all those boys up the next day.  Ideally we are back and heading to bed right after the 10:30 Illuminations.



WOW...so, I read this post to my family (because I may have inadvertently gasped while reading it at the ambitious plans you guys have!) and my daughter's comment was, "that sounds tiring to me even with a decent night's sleep!!" Again, WOW. 

Great botanic garden photos, and the tacos sound yummy.


----------



## MEK

I read last night while in bed, so you know what happened next.....ZZZZZZ.  Now pressed for time I can only say the following:

1. I will never tire of the views from the balcony but maybe they shouldn't let people on the slides that early.  

2. Sorry you still couldn't snorkel.  Or at least I think you didn't - I sort of dozed off at that point.  Sorry

3. Beautiful hike.  Love the waterfalls and the gorgeous flowers.

4.  Ritas and fish tacos.  We are so on the same page when it comes to eating and drinking.  It all looks fantastic!


----------



## rentayenta

Wow, what gorgeous shots. Beautiful.and serene. The waterfall is quite beautiful. Those Mahi tacos also look fantastic!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Despite being several days into the trip our bodies still seemed to be on Pacific Time.  We woke up at 7:30 am.



I saw 7:30 and thought, wow, you guys slept in! 



eandesmom said:


> Yeah, another crummy day in paradise



Just gorgeous photos and view.  Looking at these just made my Monday 68% better.  I wanna go back!



eandesmom said:


> We were not at a surf outlet
> 
> We were at a surf*BOARD* outlet.  LOL!  It was actually pretty darn funny, other than wasting our time a bit.



 Do you get discount boards with no fins there?



eandesmom said:


> Land for sale if anyone is interested





It's cheap, right?



eandesmom said:


> And no, we didn't stop.  Zero interest to be honest.  Both of us had been drug to pineapple farms as teens/young adults and that was enough for us.



Don't worry--we can take care of covering the tourist traps for you guys.



eandesmom said:


> Just as we got to the beach park and turned east BAM, traffic.  It seriously almost came to a stop.  And didn't move between Haliewa and Waimea.  Its like 5 miles, but I swear it took 30 minutes.



I think Turtle Beach might be the problem.  Parking is really limited there and the secret seems to be out as far as where the turtles hang out.  We were really glad we drove the opposite direction!



eandesmom said:


> Let's go for a walk in the gardens!



Sounds good!  We didn't stop here, so I can see what we missed. 



eandesmom said:


> And...finally, the falls



Looks like a nice spot!

Glad you found a good lunch spot!  I knew you couldn't totally go without a little research.


----------



## elphie101

Boo to you trade winds but at least you found a way to make use of your day! And those fish tacos look divine! (Yes, the first thing I notice is the food porn. Typical.)


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Congrats on getting the airline tickets taken care of, and such a good deal! 

I feel so bad for you both, having to wake up early and then endure another crummy day in paradise like that!  I can't imagine the misery you had starting your day in such a horrible way.   At least it wasn't so bad you found yourself screaming like a banshee though.......... 

More beautiful island scenery in the gardens, and I was  at your wildlife pictures, especially the first one when I was so unprepared. It appears the falls were so worth the hike to get there! 

Never tried fish tacos, but those blackened ones sound yummy!!!


----------



## Poolrat

WOW I will take a crummy day in paradise anytime.

A lovely morning even with the banshee on the slide.   

What a nice Margarita  and fish taco, almost beats the deep fried apple pie and Dole whip.  

The gardens and waterfall look very peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## chattadisser

Dont you just hate it when you can sleep in and then wake up early?? My body just seems to like getting up early, unfortunately, my brain doesnt really agree! 

Can I get you to convince my husband that we could have paid for DVC by now with our trips?? We have toyed with DVC for years and of course now resell have gone up. Oh wellnow we have been renting points a compromise I suppose.

HI looks wonderful and I cant wait to get there someday. Ill definitely be using your pointers!

Christine


----------



## Pinkocto

Those gardens looked beautiful! There was a DVC discount?  What is it with all this wind you encountered? Is that year round? Too funny about the screaming woman that early, that's much too early to be screaming! Lunch looked scrumptious.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I love the look of that waterfall, having a hot flush at the moment so a dip sounds like heaven right now.



Ugh for hot flashes!  You are in the home stretch though 



2xcited2sleep said:


> For the record, and realizing it may incriminate me, I don't think alcohol with breakfast/brunch while on an adult vacation is a criminal offense.  Rum with POG sounds pretty good to me.



Oh I can't say I think it's criminal either.  Why else would bloody mary's and mimosa's even exist?    Rum with POG is good



2xcited2sleep said:


> Glad you were able to resolve the rash guard conundrum.  Sorry it was windy when you got to the North Shore.



Yes, nice to spend all that time on something we didn't actually use yet but..I did like the $13 aspect of it!  I'm sure the wind has a lot to do with why the surfing is so good there, it's just not as fun for snorkeling!

Or we are wimps.  Or spoiled.  Not sure.  LOL



2xcited2sleep said:


> to a banana eating volcano.  I'm sure that sounds perfectly plausible to kids who grow up on the island.



Yes, the crab puppet was feeding the volcano, it was hysterical.  Very cute actually.



2xcited2sleep said:


> That Mexican place looks and sounds awesome.  Making a note for if/when I ever get out there!



It was really really good!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on paying cash for a room when it could go toward points.  Seriously.  I was thinking I'd pay cash for a trip next year but have also been contemplating an add on and I think you're right... if I'm going to give WDW more money, why not make sure it allows for some future visits as well?!?  I did a direct add on (wanted a specific use year and # of points) maybe a year or so ago at Beach Club and I remember it took a while for it to come through.  But it did eventually so keep the faith!



Yeah, if I'm going to drop 1-2K on a room ressie...and I want to add on anyway..it just seems silly not to put it towards that.  I hear you on the specific UY and # of points, that is very much our situation.  We will be deciding in the next couple of weeks what we want to do but I think we have a plan. Question will be if we execute the plan, and it's not BWV, do we keep on the WL and then add even more?  If we did it's probably a few more points than we really need or want to pay dues on right now.  Or do I let it go or? The other real possibility is that at 6m the price and promo I locked in at on the BWV list expires.  It seems about half of the people were told that, and half were given the definite impression that the price is held till the WL comes through, however long that takes.  

Right now we are leaning towards an Aulani add on.  I do have to admit, there was a 50 point Vero contract that came up yesterday in our UY that I was tempted by but realistically it will be 10-15 years before we are using Vero on a regular basis and I can't see paying those dues in the meantime.  Aulani on the other hand we will use every 2-3 years during that time period and could well need that 11m advantage.  Much as I wasn't looking for 3 home resorts, it could be the better fit, at least for the next decade or 2.  I would then maybe just keep my eyes out for that rare non existent BWV small contract in my UY for another 25-50.  Haven't seen one yet but hey, you never know right?



annmarieda said:


> Love the garden pics.  It is a bummer that even though you were up early... you didn't get there quite as early as you would have liked.  Meal looks sumer yummy!



Yeah, it was a bummer we weren't up there earlier.  I do think had we not been so darn hungry we'd have attempted to snorkel or at least gone in before lunch.  Maybe seen a turtle.  Oh well.  The gardens were lovely though and it was a nice little walk.



Leshaface said:


> Yay glad you got your flights!



I am VERY happy about that!



Leshaface said:


> The falls look so pretty and refreshing! Going along with what Chilly said, it's hot here.  We're not running our AC as much since Edison appears to be charging everyone double around here so i'm sitting here in my 84 degree house, wishing I can be sitting under that waterfall



We've had an especially warm summer here as well so I can relate, thankfully it does cool at night.  Under the waterfall does look fun!



Leshaface said:


> Mmm, that margarita looks delicious.  But the tacos look better!  And i'm sure so fresh too.



It was all SO good!  I loved my lunch



englishrose47 said:


> Never had a fish taco, I am not sure I would like it !! Glad you loved them though!!The waterfall looked great as did the scenery leading up to it !!Glad Jeff got what he wanted and at a good price !!!



They are yummy.  I am pretty much an addict.  In fact I had them yesterday.  

We were thrilled with the $13 rash guard and the gardens really were lovely.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> WOW...so, I read this post to my family (because I may have inadvertently gasped while reading it at the ambitious plans you guys have!) and my daughter's comment was, "that sounds tiring to me even with a decent night's sleep!!" Again, WOW.



Really?  Breakfast, haircuts, dinner, CP and then Illuminations.  Granted we wouldn't normally be eating that early.   If folks are tired we will skip Illuminations and it's probable not all are going to CP anyway but won't know until the rest book flights.  I have found though if we can just power through it makes the time change SO much better for the kids.  They know that and get it so that helps a ton.  At least with my 2.  Not so sure about the rest!



CarolynK said:


> Great botanic garden photos, and the tacos sound yummy.



It was lovely there and I absolutely loved my lunch!



MEK said:


> I read last night while in bed, so you know what happened next.....ZZZZZZ.  Now pressed for time I can only say the following:



I put you to sleep huh?  



MEK said:


> 1. I will never tire of the views from the balcony but maybe they shouldn't let people on the slides that early.



One of the VERY cool features about Aulani is the soundproof doors.  If you were in bed you would not have heard her.



MEK said:


> 2. Sorry you still couldn't snorkel.  Or at least I think you didn't - I sort of dozed off at that point.  Sorry



We did snorkel at Aulani the day before, it just wasn't very good so we stopped.  We did not snorkel at the Northshore, too windy and we got there too late.  I'm sure we could have and it would have been fine but for whatever reason neither of us were feeling it.



MEK said:


> 3. Beautiful hike.  Love the waterfalls and the gorgeous flowers.



It was gorgeous but OH was it bright.  The original pictures were the worst washed out mess ever.  Crazy bad.



MEK said:


> 4.  Ritas and fish tacos.  We are so on the same page when it comes to eating and drinking.  It all looks fantastic!



Yes we are, it's one of the reasons we travel so well together!  It was SOOOO good, you would have just loved it.



rentayenta said:


> Wow, what gorgeous shots. Beautiful.and serene. The waterfall is quite beautiful. Those Mahi tacos also look fantastic!



The Ahi tacos were really to die for, just incredible.  It was a lovely lovely garden and waterfall, I am glad we stopped.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I saw 7:30 and thought, wow, you guys slept in!



Seriously!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just gorgeous photos and view.  Looking at these just made my Monday 68% better.  I wanna go back!



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big time.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't worry--we can take care of covering the tourist traps for you guys.



Somebody's gotta do it.  May as well be you.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think Turtle Beach might be the problem.  Parking is really limited there and the secret seems to be out as far as where the turtles hang out.  We were really glad we drove the opposite direction!



It was nasty!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds good!  We didn't stop here, so I can see what we missed.
> 
> Looks like a nice spot!



It was lovely, I am glad we went.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad you found a good lunch spot!  I knew you couldn't totally go without a little research.



A little...I wanted to make sure there were dining options.  Didn't do the same kind of beach research though 



elphie101 said:


> Boo to you trade winds but at least you found a way to make use of your day! And those fish tacos look divine! (Yes, the first thing I notice is the food porn. Typical.)



They were devine, I'd notice them first too!  It was a nice morning even if it was a very late start to actually get out the door.


----------



## afwdwfan

Congratulations on getting plane tickets taken care of.  I'm glad to see the pieces falling into place for the NYE trip!

Too bad the wind didn't cooperate with the plans to snorkel, but it looks like you made the most of the situation and got to explore some beautiful nature areas!  

The Mexican place looks very good as well.  Nothing like going to Hawaii for Mexican food.  I don't know if you've ever seen Duck Dynasty or not, but I started thinking about Uncle Si in Hawaii when you mentioned the Mexican place.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Congrats on getting the airline tickets taken care of, and such a good deal!



Very happy about it...just wish the rest would book and then I can firm up the rest of the plans and start working on the other trips!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I feel so bad for you both, having to wake up early and then endure another crummy day in paradise like that!  I can't imagine the misery you had starting your day in such a horrible way.   At least it wasn't so bad you found yourself screaming like a banshee though..........



It's rough isn't it?  Pure torture



GoofyFan1515 said:


> More beautiful island scenery in the gardens, and I was  at your wildlife pictures, especially the first one when I was so unprepared. It appears the falls were so worth the hike to get there!



Pretty "wild" huh.    the falls were pretty and really it was just a little nice walk, very mild incline and not long at all, 1.5 miles round trip, mostly shady or options to find shade if you wanted it.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Never tried fish tacos, but those blackened ones sound yummy!!!



There are a lot of ways to make them, you will find them with all different kinds of fish, seasoned or not, fried, grilled or blackened, so good! I only do grilled or blackened.  I prefer blackened but it can also really depend what is served with it.  A great mango salsa is pretty tasty versus the more traditional taco ingredients.



Poolrat said:


> WOW I will take a crummy day in paradise anytime.



Yes me too!



Poolrat said:


> A lovely morning even with the banshee on the slide.



She actually made us smile, it wasn't a terrified kind of scream, but a happy, crazy albeit very loud on the vergoe of out of control, scream.



Poolrat said:


> What a nice Margarita  and fish taco, almost beats the deep fried apple pie and Dole whip.



I have a sugar high just reading about option #2.  But it does sound almost as good!  Actually it could just be dessert.  No reason not to eat and drink it ALL.



Poolrat said:


> The gardens and waterfall look very peaceful and relaxing.



They were lovely



chattadisser said:


> Dont you just hate it when you can sleep in and then wake up early?? My body just seems to like getting up early, unfortunately, my brain doesnt really agree!



I do.  Most of the time it's fine but sometimes I look forward to jsut even the concept of sleeping in and then it is very frustrating on a day you "could" to find out you really can't.



chattadisser said:


> Can I get you to convince my husband that we could have paid for DVC by now with our trips?? We have toyed with DVC for years and of course now resell have gone up. Oh wellnow we have been renting points a compromise I suppose.



That is a decent compromise.  Theoretically you are spending less than a cash ressie (if all things were equal) and getting more for your $$ so that is something.  In all fairness though my DH may or may not be really convinced but is letting me have this as my thing...payback for letting him build a plane in the garage.  He's still ahead of me on the financial investment for sure but with the add on, if we do it, we will probably be equal and then I am cut off.  LOL!



chattadisser said:


> HI looks wonderful and I cant wait to get there someday. Ill definitely be using your pointers!
> 
> Christine



It is wonderful, I can't wait to go back.



Pinkocto said:


> Those gardens looked beautiful! There was a DVC discount?  What is it with all this wind you encountered? Is that year round? Too funny about the screaming woman that early, that's much too early to be screaming! Lunch looked scrumptious.



Yes, I think it's $10 off of entry with your DVC card.  Hawaii has winds year round, I don't think it was necessarily better or worse than usual.  The northshore is known for them, it's what makes it so great to surf.  We had the winds at Ka'ena as the tip of Ka'ena is where the Northshore starts.  So great if that's what you want to do, just not as good for snorkeling.  Best snorkeling can be in more protected areas unless you go early in the am, otherwise the sand churns up and clouds the water a bit, making it hard to see plus more current to fight.  I'm sure we'd have seen stuff had we done it, we just weren't in the mood to fight the current and knew we would have other opportunities to snorkel.

I think  8am is much to early to go on the slide.  If you don't go on it that early, no screaming.  LOL!  But, as I mentioned, really if you were in your room you would never have heard it.  And because the pool was largely empty and it is a valley, she likely echoed way more than she would have otherwise.  It was funny.  Certainly not the only screams we heard over the course of the week.



afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations on getting plane tickets taken care of.  I'm glad to see the pieces falling into place for the NYE trip!



Thanks!  Now I just need everyone else to get theirs done!



afwdwfan said:


> Too bad the wind didn't cooperate with the plans to snorkel, but it looks like you made the most of the situation and got to explore some beautiful nature areas!



We did, it was a very nice little outing.



afwdwfan said:


> The Mexican place looks very good as well.  Nothing like going to Hawaii for Mexican food.  I don't know if you've ever seen Duck Dynasty or not, but I started thinking about Uncle Si in Hawaii when you mentioned the Mexican place.



That's funny.  See to me surfing makes me think of So. Cal and So. Cal makes me think of good Mexican food so it didn't seem out of context at all.  Not to mention the fact that fish tacos are standard brew pub fare both here and HI but OH was the quality of that Ahi incredible!

I don't watch DD but Evan is obsessed with it.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I got behind.....again.    I don't see how you could endure such a crappy view each and every time you walked out on the lanai.    It's too bad you and Jeff didn't get to go snorkeling but the gardens looked like a nice alternative.  The flowers and foliage is beautiful.


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> I got behind.....again.    I don't see how you could endure such a crappy view each and every time you walked out on the lanai.



It was torture let me tell you, pure torture!



mickeystoontown said:


> It's too bad you and Jeff didn't get to go snorkeling but the gardens looked like a nice alternative.  The flowers and foliage is beautiful.



Honestly I was ok with it.  I don't snorkel enough to be super comfy if the water is rough like that and I knew we still had plenty of days.  The gardens and waterfall were lovely and a nice contrast to the more desert landscape of the Ka'ena hike.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Exactly.  I do wish we'd bought earlier but it just wasn't possible and realistically at the time we'd have used it first I couldn't have done as many points as we'd have needed anyway.  But still, add up what you already spent and boom...it's a contract, or 2!  Granted, that doesn't account at all for dues but still.  It does depend on how you use your points as to the payoff value though.  We've been going at peak season and places like Aulani and VCG does make the rack rate comparison to this pay off a heck of a lot faster for sure.



Shh.. I don't even want to count the dues.   using  funny disney math... those don't count. 



eandesmom said:


> We only bought in in 2012 and have already paid "off" the first contract in terms of cash rates to contract price and are over 1/3 of the way there on the 2nd.  And that's in just 3 trips.  Obviously had I done resale it would have been faster but we are happy with our choice and recognize it's not for everyone.



I think had I known about resale sooner, we would have gone that route...well.. maybe.  I have been tempted a couple times by the incentives that direct offered.




eandesmom said:


> Reps tend to assume they are talking to you about whatever resorts are currently being actively sold.  And all of those are ok.  The sold out ones you have to ask about and honestly, he may not realize that they aren't available for sale here.  Mine didn't until she sent a contract through that got kicked back!  As far as I know resale is fine anywhere.



It is definitely something I will have to keep in mind since I would hope at some point to get a small contract direct.  




eandesmom said:


> Less and less resale contracts seem to have anything banked.



I know..  I almost feel lucky that I had full 2013 points coming in December.  I mean.. at least they had not been borrowed against.  It seems like I am seeing a lot of contracts like that.... nothing coming for quite some time.


----------



## Moira222

eandesmom said:


> We have PLANE TICKETS!


 woohoo for scoring good prices for cross country like that too!  



I like to start my day early on the veranda with coffee.  and I LOVE Kona coffee. mmmm. too bad the first day's coffee was burnt.  

too funny about the lady on the slide!  

I could get used to starting my days with that crummy view for sure! 






POG with rum sounds good....did you try it? 

what a gorgeous hike you took. Not quite the snorkeling you'd been hoping for but certainly beautiful and some nice glimpses of wildlife too. that bird is so pretty!

Hope you made it snorkeling at some point after running around to find the rash guard! but 13 is a great price!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Just checking in............


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Shh.. I don't even want to count the dues.   using  funny disney math... those don't count.



Well, there are at least 3 ways to look at it.  All nice and fuzzy!  

One is just rack rate or even discounted rack rate compared to what the point rental value would be as a method of how fast you pay it off.

Then you have is just rack rate or even discounted rack rate for that trip just subtracted from the total you paid as a method of how fast you pay it off.

Last, and maybe the truest measure, is if you figure out actual per point cost. Which would be total paid, divided by the number of years in your contract, divided by # of points and then that current years dues added.  That's what you actual paid and are paying for the points used on any given trip.  A lot of folks don't look at this one but it's a very good comparison when considering buying at an older resort versus a newer one as it looks at it over the life of the contract. 

I think most folks look at how long it takes to pay the full thing off, including dues and then once that is done really your costs are only dues and so they calculate the "value" or money saved, comparing rack rate, discounted rack, or rental, against the dues cost.

Bottom line is you can make fuzzy Disney math tell you whatever you want it to if you try hard enough  And really, to be honest, it is a timeshare.  It is not an investment.  Not really.  You will spend more at Disney by owning it.  More trips, more tickets, more over the life of your contract (even if theoretically less on food).  It is a luxury purchase.  For us, it's simply prepaying for part of the vacation which frankly does allow us to go more.  Win win for everyone.    If you are lucky, when you sell it, if you sell, you break even.  Maybe you make some but certainly buying it with the thought of flipping it...is not the right reason to do it.  Some do.  They buy, strip, and flip.  In fact I heard yesterday 2 VGF contracts hit the resale market already.  Crazy!  



annmarieda said:


> I think had I known about resale sooner, we would have gone that route...well.. maybe.  I have been tempted a couple times by the incentives that direct offered.



Yes, I do wish we could have done resale back before the restrictions but I am still ok with what we did end up doing.  I am amazed at how that market has turned around but I guess when you look at the regular real estate market it does seem a bit aligned, I know things have gone a bit nuts around here that's for sure.



annmarieda said:


> It is definitely something I will have to keep in mind since I would hope at some point to get a small contract direct.
> 
> I know..  I almost feel lucky that I had full 2013 points coming in December.  I mean.. at least they had not been borrowed against.  It seems like I am seeing a lot of contracts like that.... nothing coming for quite some time.



The challenge with buying direct right now is that if you want a sold out, it could be a LONG wait.  Which might be ok, or not depending on what you want.  Part of the reason we went direct versus resale was immediate points and if timed right, basically a year of points with no dues.  When I was looking hard at resale I could never seem to find a contract in the size I wanted, at the resort I wanted, in my UY, that wasn't stripped.  I think you got a lovely one!  Not loaded but not bad either given the current market.



Moira222 said:


> woohoo for scoring good prices for cross country like that too!  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Very happy, but also grateful we did have miles to play with plus a few credits, made a huge difference. 



Moira222 said:


> I like to start my day early on the veranda with coffee.  and I LOVE Kona coffee. mmmm. too bad the first day's coffee was burnt.


 
Thankfully it was our second cup (or third lol) we had brought some and brewed in the room every day.  



Moira222 said:


> too funny about the lady on the slide!


 
it was!



Moira222 said:


> I could get used to starting my days with that crummy view for sure!



Me too! 



Moira222 said:


> POG with rum sounds good....did you try it?


 
Oh yes, we had it quite a bit on the trip!  I made mine with coconut rum and Meyers, Jeff with Meyers and Captain Morgan I think.   And then we found it in our local store a couple of weeks ago so we've had it a couple times on our deck with Bacardi Gold.   

I like POG, but prefer a mango based blend for my rum drink ideal juice.  Evan however is in heaven, had never tried POG and is now begging me to buy it weekly for him.



Moira222 said:


> what a gorgeous hike you took. Not quite the snorkeling you'd been hoping for but certainly beautiful and some nice glimpses of wildlife too. that bird is so pretty!
> 
> Hope you made it snorkeling at some point after running around to find the rash guard! but 13 is a great price!



It was a very pretty little walk and we figured that the rash guard was a good thing to have even it if didn't get used this trip. He could have used it the previous summer at Vero for sure and there will be other times.  I will say, it does get used on this trip.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Just checking in............



  Update coming soon


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Well, there are at least 3 ways to look at it.  All nice and fuzzy!
> 
> One is just rack rate or even discounted rack rate compared to what the point rental value would be as a method of how fast you pay it off.
> 
> Then you have is just rack rate or even discounted rack rate for that trip just subtracted from the total you paid as a method of how fast you pay it off.
> 
> Last, and maybe the truest measure, is if you figure out actual per point cost. Which would be total paid, divided by the number of years in your contract, divided by # of points and then that current years dues added.  That's what you actual paid and are paying for the points used on any given trip.  A lot of folks don't look at this one but it's a very good comparison when considering buying at an older resort versus a newer one as it looks at it over the life of the contract.
> 
> I think most folks look at how long it takes to pay the full thing off, including dues and then once that is done really your costs are only dues and so they calculate the "value" or money saved, comparing rack rate, discounted rack, or rental, against the dues cost.
> 
> Bottom line is you can make fuzzy Disney math tell you whatever you want it to if you try hard enough  And really, to be honest, it is a timeshare.  It is not an investment.  Not really.  You will spend more at Disney by owning it.  More trips, more tickets, more over the life of your contract (even if theoretically less on food).  It is a luxury purchase.  For us, it's simply prepaying for part of the vacation which frankly does allow us to go more.  Win win for everyone.    If you are lucky, when you sell it, if you sell, you break even.  Maybe you make some but certainly buying it with the thought of flipping it...is not the right reason to do it.  Some do.  They buy, strip, and flip.  In fact I heard yesterday 2 VGF contracts hit the resale market already.  Crazy!



You are so right that you can make fuzzy Disney math come up any way you like.   Personally, I don't like the more accurate way.   That third way you mentioned.  

 I don't have intentions of selling any time soon.... probably wont.  Even if I am 70, I am sure that i will be headed to disney... and if not me... kids and grandkids can use it.  It is paid for.. so we just have dues to worry about... so I like to use the "how much are my points costing me in dues" method.  Like for the one night I just booked.  16 points... I just thought in terms of how much 16 times the amount I am paying in dues per point is to make me think of how much the room was worth.  A lot less than rack...even with a discount.  I think....  And if I compare our January OKW stay with rack to what we paid for the contract... OMG!  Why would anyone put that much toward a single stay?  I want to say rack rate puts it close to a quarter of what we paid for our contract  AND we still will have points for another trip.  Course, I doubt many people pay rack.  To spend $500 to $600 per night?  

But I do realize what you are saying to be true.  There will be more money spent because there are more trips... and as flights tend to be increasing in cost... I could see there being a year that we have to rent the points.  Maybe not though, maybe we just make it one big trip.   I know though...despite more trips... even one trip a year, I would likely not always go with a deluxe... and this definitely will make it so I can stay in a little nicer accommodations for what it would cost to stay in a value.

 I can't believe VGF are already hitting resale!!!  The owner could not even have stayed there yet!  I guess they could have used their points elsewhere and stripped it though, right?




eandesmom said:


> Yes, I do wish we could have done resale back before the restrictions but I am still ok with what we did end up doing.  I am amazed at how that market has turned around but I guess when you look at the regular real estate market it does seem a bit aligned, I know things have gone a bit nuts around here that's for sure.



That they have!  Do you remember what resale prices looked like back in March?  I can't believe how fast they went up.   I will be happy to see the home prices in our area go back up... not that I am looking to sell... but it would make me feel better knowing it was worth closer to what it was a few years back.



eandesmom said:


> The challenge with buying direct right now is that if you want a sold out, it could be a LONG wait.  Which might be ok, or not depending on what you want.  Part of the reason we went direct versus resale was immediate points and if timed right, basically a year of points with no dues.  When I was looking hard at resale I could never seem to find a contract in the size I wanted, at the resort I wanted, in my UY, that wasn't stripped.  I think you got a lovely one!  Not loaded but not bad either given the current market.



I think we were lucky.  I really do.  I mean... I tried to go with a different agency... and I was not even getting past making offers.  I would HIGHLY recommend our agent.  She was awesome and put together an offer that really was good for us.  True, had it been preloaded with 2012 points it would have been good... or if the UY had been earlier in the year. (December is basically the next year for points)   However, December is nice because it keeps it tidy.  Like with the 7months to bank... it puts it in July.  Easy to remember...  It does however present an issue in the fact that we will be traveling often in the fall.  I have really appreciated your guidance in this...  So my understanding will be if we borrow points in the fall from the points that will come in December (no matter what year..not specifically this year)  and the trip is cancelled... they are gone.  If we use current points, they go into holding?  What then?  I really need to have a handle on this in case it ever happens.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> You are so right that you can make fuzzy Disney math come up any way you like.   Personally, I don't like the more accurate way.   That third way you mentioned.
> 
> I don't have intentions of selling any time soon.... probably wont.  Even if I am 70, I am sure that i will be headed to disney... and if not me... kids and grandkids can use it.  It is paid for.. so we just have dues to worry about... so I like to use the "how much are my points costing me in dues" method.  Like for the one night I just booked.  16 points... I just thought in terms of how much 16 times the amount I am paying in dues per point is to make me think of how much the room was worth.  A lot less than rack...even with a discount.  I think....  And if I compare our January OKW stay with rack to what we paid for the contract... OMG!  Why would anyone put that much toward a single stay?  I want to say rack rate puts it close to a quarter of what we paid for our contract  AND we still will have points for another trip.  Course, I doubt many people pay rack.  To spend $500 to $600 per night?



Even with a good PIN code...you can still be well over $300 a night.  It adds up fast.  



annmarieda said:


> I can't believe VGF are already hitting resale!!!  The owner could not even have stayed there yet!  I guess they could have used their points elsewhere and stripped it though, right?



Apparently neither are stripped and are listed at 4130.  Of course the points aren't even "in" yet as it's not open.  Points won't be live on any contract until the Oct 13 UY's.




annmarieda said:


> That they have!  Do you remember what resale prices looked like back in March?  I can't believe how fast they went up.   I will be happy to see the home prices in our area go back up... not that I am looking to sell... but it would make me feel better knowing it was worth closer to what it was a few years back.



Us too but it is definitely moving up here.  Our new pastor got outbid on SIX houses, lost one during inspection (lender required a 2nd inspection and then the owner wouldn't budget on repairs) and finally got a house.  We have 2 houses "down the street" from us...basically 2 lots in the middle of 10 acres of wetlands that were supposed to be built when we build our house.  The lots were listed for months as presales, didn't sell, bottom fell out.  Fast forward 9 years and the just re-cleared all the land again.  Utilities have been sitting there waiting for 9 years!  Same thing on a street next to us, builder went bankrupt, partially cleared lots sat for several years, got built about 18m ago.  3 other houses just up the street being squished into what seriously at best should be a one house lot.  The oddest part of the whole things is that a house on each side of it, went up for sale.  it is a busy busy street.  We said, "what horrible timing to try and sell your house with all that construction happening next door".  I swear both houses sold the first week.

I just really hope they list the 2 buy us back where they were originally slotted for at a minimum. I still think we are a few years away from our house being worth what it was a few years back though but it should help.  There haven't even been comps to look at for years!



annmarieda said:


> However, December is nice because it keeps it tidy.  Like with the 7months to bank... it puts it in July.  Easy to remember...  It does however present an issue in the fact that we will be traveling often in the fall.  I have really appreciated your guidance in this...  So my understanding will be if we borrow points in the fall from the points that will come in December (no matter what year..not specifically this year)  and the trip is cancelled... they are gone.  If we use current points, they go into holding?  What then?  I really need to have a handle on this in case it ever happens.



We have December as well.  I actually love it.  It's a bit weird as the UY doesn't match the calendar year but the July bank date works SO well for me and that was my main concern.  Fall trips are tricky and risky so it just depends on how solid you are on things.

To answer your questions

No. If you borrow they are not necessarily gone and current points don't necessarily go into holding.  It depends on the timing.  Basically...

1.  You cancel the booking *more than 30 days* before the reservation.  The borrowed points go into the UY you borrowed them into (and current UY points stay in that UY, banked ones as well).  You have to use them before your UY expires (11/31) or you lose them.  Once borrowed they become part of the UY you borrowed them into.  So in theory for your fall trip, if you cancelled in august but it was more than 30 days, you aren't in a holding situation but you still have a clock ticking for any points on that reservation (banked, borrowed or current).  This scenario is where you could be in a point situation that is perfect for renting out if you don't plan to be there that soon.  I think these would still be transferable to another member as well, which is a way of "selling them" instead of a rent scenario.  You can only do that once a year and it would only apply to the current UY points in that ressie but it can be an option.

2.  You cancel the  booking *less than 30 days* out.  If you do that, they go into holding.  This would be true of any points used for a reservation cancelled less than 30 days out, whether current UY, banked or borrowed. If you do that you can only use those points within 30 days.  Meaning that if you cancel 10/1, you could only use them (immediately) for a booking that is from 10/1 to 11/1 (ish).  If you wanted to use them for a 11/5 booking you'd have to wait till 10/5 to try and book.  And if you don't use them by 11/31 they are gone.  These are trickier to rent, often go for a lower price but not totally unusable.  Depending on how many points it is of course.  Say it's only 11...it might not be very usable.

Does that make sense?

The way I've looked at it, as honestly I have cancelled and made changes after our bank date with current and borrowed  Dec UY points for an August trip was this.

If the change I am making is more points, then I really have nothing to lose other than more overall at risk if it got completely cancelled.  

If the change I am making is less points, I risk that difference as being unusable points.

What this means is that I have been conservative in bookings till I knew for sure that the risk was lower, and I made sure I made those changes (where there were point differences) before the 30 day window.  I had one other change after 30 days but it was a waitlist with equal points so that was low/no risk.


----------



## eandesmom

After lunch we debated what to do.  Neither of us really felt like heading back the direction we had come, into the traffic and the beach right in Haleiwa looked very crowded as well.  We decided to go rouge and explore the other direction and just see what we could see. 






We took the smaller Crozier Road that you can see on this map so wed be near the water.  As you drive it turns into what felt like a private access road, running behind houses that blocked our view of the water.  However the beaches are all public and as we drove, wed see small parking lots and public access paths.  So we stopped at one and decided wed see what we could see.

Pretty beach.





If you look close though&check out the row of windmills!  Yep, catching all those Northshore winds and giving Hawaii power!

Not sure if Jeff was trying to pretend to be blown away?  Didn't work if that was the intent.









We decided to walk for a bit.  Lots of homes with fishing rods set up right there.  You can also see that the tide gets a lot higher, that slide at some point goes into the water versus Dumping you on the sand





Most of the activity in the water was kite surfing, and a fair amount of activity above our heads in the form of sky diving.













































Uh oh, one down





No house?  No problem, you can fish right from the beach too









It was VERY windy and again, still too windy for our taste and fin size so the snorkeling gear stayed in the trunk.

Now you may have noticed on that map a little further down...something that may have caught Jeffs interest.  Can you guess?

It was VERY windy and again, still too windy for our taste and fin size so the snorkeling gear stayed in the trunk.

Now you may have noticed on that map a little further down...something that may have caught Jeffs interest.  Can you guess?

Shocker I know.

He'd better behave!









Keep driving just a little bit and guess what you come to?





Yep, the North entry to our hike.

More Dillingham on the way back






_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Check out the windsock









Right next to Dillingham was a skydiving outfit.  We decided to pull in and watch for a bit

























By now it was getting close to 4pm...amazing how a day can disappear and you dont feel like you've done a whole lot sometimes but it was still a nice day.  Still, we had some daylight and sun left and decided to head away from the wind and back to Aulani.

It is a pretty drive in parts	

Cloudy over the mountains, thats up toward Ka'ena













Heading back we missed a turn and ended up taking a slightly different route back.  It worked but had many more lights.  However, as it was getting closer to rush hour it might have been equal as the H1 traffic could have been heavier.  Who knows?  All I do know is that my AAA app really saved us again in finding our way around.  The weather was off and on all the way, showers, clear, showers, clear but we did get a nice rainbow!

I am glad we went up to the Northshore but I can't honestly say I feel I experienced it the way I think you are supposed to.  Not sure why...perhaps the lack of watching real surfers "live". We've seen turtles on the beach in Hawaii before so that wasn't a big deal to miss (though it would have been cool).  Maybe it was just hard to beat the previous couple of days.  It's not like there was anything wrong with it that's for sure.  If it were just Jeff and I again, I am not sure I would head up there.  With the kids probably, Evan will want to do a surf lesson and I could see Eric trying paddle-board (though he could do it at Aulani) so who knows.  But, were it just the two of us Id probably be looking for another, different hike instead.  LOL!


----------



## MEK

First of all - love all your tickers.  Very nice!  

Sorry your day was not as great as you had hoped it would be.  I'm sure it was disappointing that it was so windy.  Bummer about the snorkeling.

Despite that I think your pictures are great and I appreciate you posting the map.  I am amazed as how consistently beautiful Hawaii is.  Just lovely!


----------



## franandaj

I forgot to reply after I read your post about the fish tacos!  The food looked really good, but the margaritas looked even better!  Bummer about the traffic, but I sounds like it's inevitable.

I always love driving down random roads just to see what you find and it's always fun to go back from someplace in a different way than you came.  Beautiful scenery.  I definitely want to book a trip there sooner rather than later!


----------



## Poolrat

Thanks for the tour of the North Shore.  I think you had a few great sights there.  

Sorry it was so windy that some activities were just not possible to enjoy.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Apparently neither are stripped and are listed at 4130.  Of course the points aren't even "in" yet as it's not open.  Points won't be live on any contract until the Oct 13 UY's.



That is just crazy!



eandesmom said:


> Us too but it is definitely moving up here.  Our new pastor got outbid on SIX houses, lost one during inspection (lender required a 2nd inspection and then the owner wouldn't budget on repairs) and finally got a house.  We have 2 houses "down the street" from us...basically 2 lots in the middle of 10 acres of wetlands that were supposed to be built when we build our house.  The lots were listed for months as presales, didn't sell, bottom fell out.  Fast forward 9 years and the just re-cleared all the land again.  Utilities have been sitting there waiting for 9 years!  Same thing on a street next to us, builder went bankrupt, partially cleared lots sat for several years, got built about 18m ago.  3 other houses just up the street being squished into what seriously at best should be a one house lot.  The oddest part of the whole things is that a house on each side of it, went up for sale.  it is a busy busy street.  We said, "what horrible timing to try and sell your house with all that construction happening next door".  I swear both houses sold the first week.
> 
> I just really hope they list the 2 buy us back where they were originally slotted for at a minimum. I still think we are a few years away from our house being worth what it was a few years back though but it should help.  There haven't even been comps to look at for years!



Things are definitely improving and selling.  I swear this time last year... or maybe a year and a half... a good third of my neighborhood sat empty.  Now, I don't believe a single house is vacant.




eandesmom said:


> We have December as well.  I actually love it.  It's a bit weird as the UY doesn't match the calendar year but the July bank date works SO well for me and that was my main concern.  Fall trips are tricky and risky so it just depends on how solid you are on things.



I thought it was... but wasn't sure.  I think I will like it.  We have never actually cancelled a trip. (knock on wood)  So even our fall trips should be ok for us... we will just have to be mindful.




eandesmom said:


> To answer your questions
> 
> No. If you borrow they are not necessarily gone and current points don't necessarily go into holding.  It depends on the timing.  Basically...
> 
> 1.  You cancel the booking *more than 30 days* before the reservation.  The borrowed points go into the UY you borrowed them into (and current UY points stay in that UY, banked ones as well).  You have to use them before your UY expires (11/31) or you lose them.  Once borrowed they become part of the UY you borrowed them into.  So in theory for your fall trip, if you cancelled in august but it was more than 30 days, you aren't in a holding situation but you still have a clock ticking for any points on that reservation (banked, borrowed or current).  This scenario is where you could be in a point situation that is perfect for renting out if you don't plan to be there that soon.  I think these would still be transferable to another member as well, which is a way of "selling them" instead of a rent scenario.  You can only do that once a year and it would only apply to the current UY points in that ressie but it can be an option.
> 
> 2.  You cancel the  booking *less than 30 days* out.  If you do that, they go into holding.  This would be true of any points used for a reservation cancelled less than 30 days out, whether current UY, banked or borrowed. If you do that you can only use those points within 30 days.  Meaning that if you cancel 10/1, you could only use them (immediately) for a booking that is from 10/1 to 11/1 (ish).  If you wanted to use them for a 11/5 booking you'd have to wait till 10/5 to try and book.  And if you don't use them by 11/31 they are gone.  These are trickier to rent, often go for a lower price but not totally unusable.  Depending on how many points it is of course.  Say it's only 11...it might not be very usable.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Thanks for answering them.  I am still trying hard to learn all this.  I will get there though...   And so yes, most of what you wrote I followed. 


Your windy day looked beautiful!  I love the pictures of the mountain area.  I think if I were there I would be more inclined to head toward hiking there than playing on the beach.


----------



## Leshaface

I think you had a great, fulfilling day!  A very windy, but gorgeous day by the looks of it.  

Didn't know you can fish right off the shore like that.  Wonder if they caught anything!?


----------



## Pinkocto

You already know how I feel about wind. I would have been one cranky lady   people fishing on the beach make me so nervous. What if their hook gets someone in the water? 

At least you were with your love on vacation. Nothing better than that even if the day wouldn't be repeated.


----------



## englishrose47

Wonderful pix of Kite Surfin, that looked neat !!! Really nice scenery too !!! Sounded like nice lazy type day !!!!


----------



## rentayenta

I am finally caught up. I think surfing when I think Northshore as well. Bummer the winds were so strong but you got some great shots.


----------



## teekathepony

North shore looks really nice, too bad the wind took away some fun though.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I'd agree... seems like an add-on for you at Aulani makes sense.  I'd love to but being on the east cost am not sure how often I could make it out there.  Fingers crossed for you!

Looks like another great day in paradise, despite the wind!  The beaches sure to look spectacular.

Did you say that "we" are eating at Roy's tonight?  Can't wait to hear what you guys thought!


----------



## CarolynK

I am not a huge fan of water in general, and a pretty big chicken when it comes to the ocean, so not being able to snorkel would've made me secretly happy!  Too bad for you guys, though. 
We also drove around the whole island when we were there, and also stopped at some of the beaches to watch the surfers - it's a sight we don't have here on Lake Michigan!
Looking forward to the next post!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Not sure if Jeff was trying to pretend to be blown away?  Didn't work if that was the intent.



I can give him some pointers. 



eandesmom said:


> Most of the activity in the water was kite surfing, and a fair amount of activity above our heads in the form of sky diving.



Very cool!  I'm sure the view was great...from the ground.



eandesmom said:


> Keep driving just a little bit and guess what you come to?
> 
> Yep, the North entry to our hike.



Were you tempted to try it again?



eandesmom said:


> Heading back we missed a turn and ended up taking a slightly different route back.  It worked but had many more lights.  However, as it was getting closer to rush hour it might have been equal as the H1 traffic could have been heavier.  Who knows?  All I do know is that my AAA app really saved us again in finding our way around.  The weather was off and on all the way, showers, clear, showers, clear but we did get a nice rainbow!



 on the rainbow!

And yes, H1 would have been heavier.  I can pretty much state that as fact.


----------



## afwdwfan

So, I take it that Jeff wasn't able to procure an airplane to have a little fun?  Bummer.  

It really looks like you had a great day, even if not doing the standard north shore attractions.  Being that you've been to Hawaii several times before, and will likely be back, it is probably a nice change in pace to see things from a little bit different perspective like that.  It's just too bad that the wind kept interfering with the snorkeling plans.


----------



## Chilly

3 tickers, so jealous!

Need to update mine as the date has been brought forward as I've got to have a C-Section 2 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## elphie101

That's a whole lot of sky divers! I don't think I've ever seen that many all together at once, either in real life or a photo.

Thanks for the tour of the North Shore! Even if you would do it differently in the future!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> First of all - love all your tickers.  Very nice!



Thanks, I've been meaning to update them for awhile.



MEK said:


> Sorry your day was not as great as you had hoped it would be.  I'm sure it was disappointing that it was so windy.  Bummer about the snorkeling.



It wasn't a bad day, not at all, just spoiled by the previous ones!  Honestly I was ok about the snorkeling, Jeff was a bit bummed but also not interested with the wind.  Which was fine with me!




MEK said:


> Despite that I think your pictures are great and I appreciate you posting the map.  I am amazed as how consistently beautiful Hawaii is.  Just lovely!



It is so very lovely



franandaj said:


> I forgot to reply after I read your post about the fish tacos!  The food looked really good, but the margaritas looked even better!  Bummer about the traffic, but I sounds like it's inevitable.



Honestly we ran into VERY little traffic all things considered throughout the whole week.  Largely as we avoided touristy areas much of the time, or timed it accordingly.  Compared to the traffic here, it was nothing.  Although at rush hour, it's a little worse there.  Not much though.  



franandaj said:


> I always love driving down random roads just to see what you find and it's always fun to go back from someplace in a different way than you came.  Beautiful scenery.  I definitely want to book a trip there sooner rather than later!



Oh you should, Aulani is stunning and there is just so much exploring to do.  We like to do those kinds of drives do, have done it more than once that's for sure!  It was lovely and fun to just kind of poke around



Poolrat said:


> Thanks for the tour of the North Shore.  I think you had a few great sights there.



We did!



Poolrat said:


> Sorry it was so windy that some activities were just not possible to enjoy.



It was honestly ok, I think I made it sound really awful or something but it was a lovely day.  We knew we'd have other chances so weren't all that upset at all.



annmarieda said:


> That is just crazy!
> 
> Things are definitely improving and selling.  I swear this time last year... or maybe a year and a half... a good third of my neighborhood sat empty.  Now, I don't believe a single house is vacant.



It is a bit crazy but in a good way.  I do wish they'd build the ones by us faster, just confirmed from our builder that they likely won't start until spring...they just wanted it cleared so they could show the lots.  Great...all fall and winter with lurky loos driving in front of my house.



annmarieda said:


> I thought it was... but wasn't sure.  I think I will like it.  We have never actually cancelled a trip. (knock on wood)  So even our fall trips should be ok for us... we will just have to be mindful.



As long as you plan carefully, it is pretty low risk.  You can buy the DVC Travel insurance as well which, if you do think it's risky, can cover things.  Not the point value but the dues on any lost points.  Depending on the amount of points, it can be worth it.




annmarieda said:


> Thanks for answering them.  I am still trying hard to learn all this.  I will get there though...   And so yes, most of what you wrote I followed.



I tend to over explain at times...



annmarieda said:


> Your windy day looked beautiful!  I love the pictures of the mountain area.  I think if I were there I would be more inclined to head toward hiking there than playing on the beach.



There is more hiking coming up in the trip.  I love the beach and I love to hike but in the wind, hiking would win.



Leshaface said:


> I think you had a great, fulfilling day!  A very windy, but gorgeous day by the looks of it.



It was gorgeous!  And a good day.



Leshaface said:


> Didn't know you can fish right off the shore like that.  Wonder if they caught anything!?



Given how many houses had lines...I imagine there is decent fishing there.  We didn't see any caught though.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> You already know how I feel about wind. I would have been one cranky lady   people fishing on the beach make me so nervous. What if their hook gets someone in the water?



I know!  I think the same thing.  One thing at Ka'ena...no one was in the water there but here it seemed a bit nutty as lots of folks playing on the edges and then all those kite surfers.  Granted the kite surfers were further out but they have to get out there and come back, right?



Pinkocto said:


> At least you were with your love on vacation. Nothing better than that even if the day wouldn't be repeated.



I do think I made it sound like it was bad, it wasn't, not at all.  Hard to compete with a couple of days of perfection.  It was a fine day, just not an area that's a huge drive for me although I'm sure we will go back at some point.  And yes, the company was all that mattered!

I think we've been a bit spoiled by other Hawaii stays...where we could see Kite surfing from our Lanai.  We love watching it, and it was nice from the beach.  Nicer from the lanai with coffee or a cocktail!



englishrose47 said:


> Wonderful pix of Kite Surfin, that looked neat !!! Really nice scenery too !!! Sounded like nice lazy type day !!!!



Kite surfing is so pretty and fun to watch, I always find it mesmerizing to watch.



rentayenta said:


> I am finally caught up. I think surfing when I think Northshore as well. Bummer the winds were so strong but you got some great shots.



It was fun to see all the wind surfing and the sky divers



teekathepony said:


> North shore looks really nice, too bad the wind took away some fun though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We had both kind of expected the wind so while it wasn't ideal for beach time, it wasn't like we were caught of guard by it either and it really "ruined" anything.  It was a nice day.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I'd agree... seems like an add-on for you at Aulani makes sense.  I'd love to but being on the east cost am not sure how often I could make it out there.  Fingers crossed for you!



We will see, it's not a for sure thing but it is definitely a strong possibility and yes, for us I think does make sense, in some ways possibly more than a BWV add on.  I do hope you make it out there though, it is so very special.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Looks like another great day in paradise, despite the wind!  The beaches sure to look spectacular.



It was another great day in paradise!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Did you say that "we" are eating at Roy's tonight?  Can't wait to hear what you guys thought!



Did I?  I think that may have been the original plan


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Great wrap up to your North Shore day!  Some beautiful scenery, and you got to see so many varied activities. 

I think I would be scared of the wind surfing in those winds.  Constant fear of being lifted up and taken away.............


----------



## natebenma

I'm back!!!  Did you miss me?  

Read through Day 3:

Thanks for the beautiful bonus view photos you posted.  I love how much you can see of the lazy river/pool complex.  

Great coffee mug glamour shots.  The refill mugs are nice-looking too.  Can't remember if you posted pictures earlier in the report. 

I'm actually with Jeff (or at least the I was) on the massages.  I have had one and I really didn't enjoy it.  Don't know that I will be giving it another chance, unless I get it for free.  

The wishing stone part sounds really cool.  "Dreamy"

I am glad that you both really enjoyed your spa experience! 

Those are some yummy and interesting-sounding drinks at Monkey Pod.  Must have been so hard to choose.  I totally approve of both of your choices!!!! I would have considered the Rain Tree Elixir as well.

The Starlit Hui is a really neat perk.  Do you need to sign up in advance or walk right up?  How long is it?

Your captions/commentary cracked me up!!! 

The entrees at Monkeypod-  YUM!!! Nothing better than fresh, well-prepared seafood.

I saw some recent posts that indicate we will be seeing more of Monkeypod.  


Your complete embrace of the laid-back, relaxing lifestyle is wonderful, but you do eventually make it into the ocean, right?  


.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> I am not a huge fan of water in general, and a pretty big chicken when it comes to the ocean, so not being able to snorkel would've made me secretly happy!  Too bad for you guys, though.



Well, as I said, we knew there would be other chances and we've both snorkeled plenty before so weren't really feeling deprived.  Probably the only true annoyance was we'd rented stuff for the week and that part bugged us a bit.



CarolynK said:


> We also drove around the whole island when we were there, and also stopped at some of the beaches to watch the surfers - it's a sight we don't have here on Lake Michigan!
> Looking forward to the next post!



Ah no but you have all the pretty little hobies out there racing around and lots of other boats too!  Different kind of beach though that is for sure.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can give him some pointers.



yes you can...first would be SMILE for the camera



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very cool!  I'm sure the view was great...from the ground.



I have done it, and the view is pretty darn cool from up there I have to say!  Jeff has the classic pilot opinion...why would you jump out of a perfectly good airplane?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Were you tempted to try it again?



No, we didn't have the shoes for it.  If we did, we might have.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> on the rainbow!
> 
> And yes, H1 would have been heavier.  I can pretty much state that as fact.



I don't think our detour really added that much time but we'd have been all kinds of confused were it not for the AAA app.



afwdwfan said:


> So, I take it that Jeff wasn't able to procure an airplane to have a little fun?  Bummer.



No, the state of the wallet had us avoiding even looking into it.  Plus, if we did, he'd rather be the pilot than a skydiver.  



afwdwfan said:


> It really looks like you had a great day, even if not doing the standard north shore attractions.  Being that you've been to Hawaii several times before, and will likely be back, it is probably a nice change in pace to see things from a little bit different perspective like that.  It's just too bad that the wind kept interfering with the snorkeling plans.



We did and as you can see, the standard stuff wasn't really the goal or plan on this trip so it was all good. Honestly the snorkeling wasn't a big deal, I do think we were both a little bummed about not having some nice relaxing beach time but other than that it was ok.  Would have been more upset had we spent a lot of time driving but it really wasn't bad.  You are right though, we have been and will be back and as a result it was easy to pass on stuff we've done before and will do again and not be bummed, like snorkeling.



Chilly said:


> 3 tickers, so jealous!
> 
> Need to update mine as the date has been brought forward as I've got to have a C-Section 2 weeks tomorrow!



WOW!  Congrats, so very excited for you.  Really in the home stretch now.  the 3rd ticker is a bit of a surprise add though I'd been considering a trip to DL that week anyway.  How fortuitous that the school decided they had to go march there at that time! 



elphie101 said:


> That's a whole lot of sky divers! I don't think I've ever seen that many all together at once, either in real life or a photo.



It was non stop, they'd let one plane out, person after person and the minute that one stopped, another one was right behind it.  Quite the operation.



elphie101 said:


> Thanks for the tour of the North Shore! Even if you would do it differently in the future!


  Well I think we'd do it differently for a number of reasons, not the least of which is the boys, who unlike us, have never been to Hawaii.  It will be cool to see it through their eyes!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great wrap up to your North Shore day!  Some beautiful scenery, and you got to see so many varied activities.



We did! It may not have been the expected day but it was a lovely day nonetheless.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I think I would be scared of the wind surfing in those winds.  Constant fear of being lifted up and taken away.............



Kite Surfing, and wind surfing...just look HARD to me.  Absolutely less than zero desire to try.  Not so much for the being lifted up and taken away but for the falling over and starting over and over and over again to try and get up!



natebenma said:


> I'm back!!!  Did you miss me?



Always Dee!!!  I am so behind everywhere...hoping the long weekend will help.



natebenma said:


> Read through Day 3:
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful bonus view photos you posted.  I love how much you can see of the lazy river/pool complex.



I adored that view, really couldn't get enough of it.  As you will see.  



natebenma said:


> Great coffee mug glamour shots.  The refill mugs are nice-looking too.  Can't remember if you posted pictures earlier in the report.



I like the refill mugs too.  I did realize something though.  I use my Alaska mug almost everyday as my travel cup.  It is trashed..they just get pretty faded/scratched and worn in the dishwasher.  I was trying to figure out why I like it so much better than all the other Disney mugs and finally figured it out.  It doesn't have a handle!  Fits MUCH better in my car cup holder.  DOH.

My Aulani one is one of my backups though.



natebenma said:


> I'm actually with Jeff (or at least the I was) on the massages.  I have had one and I really didn't enjoy it.  Don't know that I will be giving it another chance, unless I get it for free.
> 
> The wishing stone part sounds really cool.  "Dreamy"
> 
> I am glad that you both really enjoyed your spa experience!



If you make it out there, consider it, it really was amazing.



natebenma said:


> Those are some yummy and interesting-sounding drinks at Monkey Pod.  Must have been so hard to choose.  I totally approve of both of your choices!!!! I would have considered the Rain Tree Elixir as well.



It was!  It's so funny, until I gave up carbonation I never would have ordered things liek that and it's a challenge to try and find ones that aren't too sweet.  They had a decent selection.  I did love that mine came in the tiki glass!



natebenma said:


> The Starlit Hui is a really neat perk.  Do you need to sign up in advance or walk right up?  How long is it?
> 
> Your captions/commentary cracked me up!!!



Walk up but have to show a room key.  About 30 min early is good for decent lawn spots.  Yeah, I clearly tracked the story line.  to be fair, I have been to other luaus in the past and well, the story is all a bit the same...I just watch the dancers and enjoy the music...and turn out poor Auntie or Uncle who is narrating, charming as they are.



natebenma said:


> The entrees at Monkeypod-  YUM!!! Nothing better than fresh, well-prepared seafood.



Monkeypod rocks.  Totally our kind of place.



natebenma said:


> I saw some recent posts that indicate we will be seeing more of Monkeypod.



Well, when you find something you like...



natebenma said:


> Your complete embrace of the laid-back, relaxing lifestyle is wonderful, but you do eventually make it into the ocean, right?
> 
> .



 yes.  Eventually.  The activity level does pick up too.  Though definitely not at a park commando level.


----------



## natebenma

I'm back for more Hawaii!

I just completed reading about your fantastic, gorgeous 5 mile walk on the coastline.

I was hoping you would choose the Wai'anae trail- it sounds (and looks) incredible!

Love the pictoral demonstration of the sandiness of the trail.  

Cool sighting of the monk seals!  I think the staying 150 feet away from them rule has something to do with the fact that they are often followed by sharks! 

Which direction did you like better?  The way to the turnaround or backtracking?


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> I like the refill mugs too.  I did realize something though.  I use my Alaska mug almost everyday as my travel cup.  It is trashed..they just get pretty faded/scratched and worn in the dishwasher.  I was trying to figure out why I like it so much better than all the other Disney mugs and finally figured it out.  It doesn't have a handle!  Fits MUCH better in my car cup holder.  DOH.
> 
> My Aulani one is one of my backups though.



Travel/coffee mug question.  I have several too, and my favorites don't have the handles.  But the issue I have is all of them leak from the lid as I am drinking.  So it drips while I sip.  

Is my lid not screwed on tight enough?  Do I need to dry off the rim before putting the cover on?  Or do I just need to keep searching for the perfect cup?

Or do I just have a drinking problem?


----------



## scottny

Congrats on the plane tickets. 
What a view while having coffee. Lovely!
Beautiful walk to the falls. The falls were also beautiful. 
The taco looked good. 
The beach looked so pretty. Too bad it was too windy.
It did seem like a nice trip up to the North Shore.
All caught up.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> I'm back for more Hawaii!
> 
> I just completed reading about your fantastic, gorgeous 5 mile walk on the coastline.
> 
> I was hoping you would choose the Wai'anae trail- it sounds (and looks) incredible!



It was!!!



natebenma said:


> Love the pictoral demonstration of the sandiness of the trail.
> 
> Cool sighting of the monk seals!  I think the staying 150 feet away from them rule has something to do with the fact that they are often followed by sharks!
> 
> Which direction did you like better?  The way to the turnaround or backtracking?



Maybe, out in the sea but the seals were in so far, no way a shark could/would come in there.  Gosh, I don't know which way I liked better...heading out it was all coast and then back you had lovely hills and coast so equally beautiful but different.



natebenma said:


> Travel/coffee mug question.  I have several too, and my favorites don't have the handles.  But the issue I have is all of them leak from the lid as I am drinking.  So it drips while I sip.
> 
> Is my lid not screwed on tight enough?  Do I need to dry off the rim before putting the cover on?  Or do I just need to keep searching for the perfect cup?
> 
> Or do I just have a drinking problem?



All of the above.  LOL!  The biggest culprit usually is a liquid under the lid when you put it on,  if it gets "off" when screwing on, not threaded exactly right depending on the cup style, that can do it too.  I swear I spill/leak 50% of the time and it's usually for one of those reasons.



scottny said:


> Congrats on the plane tickets.
> What a view while having coffee. Lovely!
> Beautiful walk to the falls. The falls were also beautiful.
> The taco looked good.
> The beach looked so pretty. Too bad it was too windy.
> It did seem like a nice trip up to the North Shore.
> All caught up.




It was wonderful day, even with the wind


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Just checking in.......


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Just checking in.......



I know! I am behind....I hope to get the rest of the day up soon...we've had dishwasher drama and it's taken over my weekend.


----------



## eandesmom

Other than missing our turn and some rain, the drive back to Aulani was uneventful and we arrived around 4:30.  Can anyone guess what the first thing we did was?

Lazy River anyone?

Shocker huh.

After a spin around we found loungers in our new favorite area, in front of AMA AMA and settled in to enjoy a bit of the late afternoon sun.  











 









Soon enough we decided it was happy hour on the lanai time and headed up
It was bright!





Loved the late afternoon sun on the lanai, such a lovely relaxing spot for happy hour!  Yes…that means MORE pictures of our view.

















JW Marriott or not, I am still not tired of the sunset





Not nearly as bright if you angle away from the sun!





Jeff was pretty content with his beer, and book













And I with my wine









Plenty busy at the slides









I decided to take some construction pictures, I bet it looks a ton different now, they are supposed to be done in a month or so













And back to that sunset














Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Clearing out, a nice time to be in the pool  and the river

















We never really explored this but I can only imagine how much little ones would love it!





I love the way the sun hits the hills in the afternoon





All quiet at the lagoon





Almost hidden




Hiding









Pretty clouds









Red skies at night





















And with that, we lost our sun.  Which meant it was time to clean up for dinner!  Originally I think I had booked this night for Makahiki.  I'd chosen that over AMA AMA as I knew Jeff liked buffets and frankly, figured it would be a little less expensive.  But when wed opted to do Makahiki for breakfast on the first morning instead of AMA AMA, I switched our dinners as well.  All cleaned up we made the 3 minute walk to dinner.  As they seat you, the CM tells you the story of AMA AMA.

According to the story, the restaurant was a Hawaiian familys beachside fishing settlement. The oldest part goes back to the 1890s. The family added a second house in the 1920s and two more in the mid-20th-century. The newest part, a contemporary house, is quite recent. An old fish cleaning tank serves as a fountain, while sleek, modern furniture continues the mix of old and new. Its not simply an effort to be playful. Its about honoring a familyeven if its a fictional familythat carries their traditions through generations.

Unfortunately it was so dark the pictures didnt turn out at all Here is the fountain (and you can see how dark it was!)









We were seated in the middle which was perfect.  Not too modern but not too causal either.  It is all open air so even if you aren't directly outside, you feel like you are.

This is the view but at nightyou really cant see all that much but you CAN hear the ocean!






and the live music. 

We were greeted by our server, Brittany, who was one of the most enjoyable CMs we've ever had a Disney restaurant.  We are used to, and expect good service and happy CMs but she really was infectious.  Shed come to Aulani from WDW after working at WCC and just couldn't say enough great things about Hawaii, Aulani and Disney.  She was a ton of fun to chat with and gave us incredible service all night.

As wed had a semi late lunch, and snacks, I think we went straight to the entrees.  Jeffs choice I think was the  Harris Ranch Natural Angus Beef Grilled New York Striploin 12 oz





and mine Hawaiian Snapper with a Fricassee of Keahole Lobster, Artichoke and Kahuku Corn, served with White Wine Lemongrass Sauce 44 





You also get some lovely butter and salt to go with your bread





Truthfully thats all Ive got for pictures.  It was a lovely meal all around.  Incredible ambiance, delicious food and great service.  Could not have asked for more in any way at all.  We would eat there again in a heartbeat.  We WILL eat there again someday.  Leaving the restaurant we decided to swing by Oleo to see if their music was still going but sadly, it had just stopped.  We did see Owen Wilson again!  So funny.  We decided instead to go back to our own lanai and have a nightcap on it and enjoy the sound of surf, and the stars.  We also had some fun with Jeffs skyview appand were able to see this





A lovely relaxing close to a lovely, relaxing day.  Sorry its not more interesting...no drama...not a commando moment... but oh was it nice!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think lovely and relaxing are the perfect words for this trip!  And might I say WOW on your rocking the bikini again?  I know you work at it, so Kudos!

Great views - you just can't take enough pictures of them right?


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh my goodness!  Your day afternoon/evening from beginning to end sounds perfect!  I can completely imagine the sound of the surf while you were dining!  What a perfect CM to attend to you and serve you.  

I love the rich historical notes and back stories.  Thanks for sharing that.  

Cocktails on the lanai to end the evening sound absolutely perfect. 

And might I add what everyone else is thinking... oh my gosh!  You are so perfect in your bikini.  I soooo wish I was that lean/toned/tanned/you name it... you HAVE it!!!    I know you do work out and it definitely shows but I have to hope that you also have some great genes.


----------



## annmarieda

What a perfect day!  I love all the pictures.  The resort at night is gorgeous. How fun to just kick back and enjoy your wine!!!


----------



## MEK

Is it my imagination or does the view from your balcony keep getting better and better?   There's something so lovely about watching the sun set.

I love the ariel views of the pool.  Very nice! I can see why you spent so much time in the lazy river.  

Dinner looks relish.  I am certain that sitting in the open air with the sound of the ocean in the background only enhanced the meal.  

WCC to Ama Ama - I would say that's big step up


----------



## jedijill

Gorgeous views!  Dinner looks fantastic!

Aulani just keeps moving up my bucket list!

Jill in CO


----------



## natebenma

Your Monkeypod lunch looked spectacular!  Glad to hear it was worth it for you.  

The Rain Tree Elixir sounds yummy (I think I said that before), but this time I spied the description of the Blueberry Mojito.  That would work! 

So sorry to hear that the snorkeling didn't work out, and even sorrier to hear about the allergic reaction to the fins.


----------



## natebenma

Oh No is right!!!  What a shame that the fresh, beautiful fish was trashed! Although your dinner also looked mighty good, and your "dining room" was a gorgeous setting! 

Now, if I'm not mistaken, that was Jeff's first Mickey Bar ever, right!  Like a whole new experience every time he gets one! 

Funny about the timeshare question.  I thought you were going to go into the explanation of the hoops you had to go through when you needed to add the points to your contract.


----------



## CarolynK

Really gorgeous shots from your balcony! I love the palm trees in the "late afternoon sun" pictures! There's just something about palm trees that makes me sigh...I can almost feel the warm breeze.


----------



## franandaj

That sounds like a great evening to me.  Nice and relaxing and great food!

I'm seriously working on Fran for an Aulani vacay next September!


----------



## rentayenta

Live music, gorgeous sunset, amazing dinner, relaxing day; what more could a girl want?  Your photos are fantastic. I've always wanted to go to Hawaii. I've got to get M to look in on your report. Somehow..... Maybe I'll leave this update open on his iPad?


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Other than missing our turn and some rain, the drive back to Aulani was uneventful and we arrived around 4:30.  Can anyone guess what the first thing we did was?


Did it have anything to do with rum?



eandesmom said:


> Lazy River anyone?


Ok, that was my second guess. 



eandesmom said:


> Soon enough we decided it was happy hour on the lanai time and headed up
> It was bright!


And there it is.  I just had the order slightly off. 



eandesmom said:


> According to the story, the restaurant was a Hawaiian familys beachside fishing settlement. The oldest part goes back to the 1890s. The family added a second house in the 1920s and two more in the mid-20th-century. The newest part, a contemporary house, is quite recent. An old fish cleaning tank serves as a fountain, while sleek, modern furniture continues the mix of old and new. Its not simply an effort to be playful. Its about honoring a familyeven if its a fictional familythat carries their traditions through generations.


Sounds like an interesting backstory.  I'm sure it is interesting to just take in the details in the restaurant and see how it all ties together. 



eandesmom said:


> This is the view but at nightyou really cant see all that much but you CAN hear the ocean!


Perfect!



eandesmom said:


> Shed come to Aulani from WDW after working at WCC and just couldn't say enough great things about Hawaii, Aulani and Disney.


WCC to AMA AMA.  Isn't that pretty much one extreme to the other??? 

I'm glad you had such a great server there.



eandesmom said:


> A lovely relaxing close to a lovely, relaxing day.  Sorry its not more interesting...no drama...not a commando moment... but oh was it nice!


Sorry???  No reason to be sorry.  It looks like it was a great evening!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> I think lovely and relaxing are the perfect words for this trip!  And might I say WOW on your rocking the bikini again?  I know you work at it, so Kudos!



It was lovely and relaxing! Thanks



Mndisneygirl said:


> Great views - you just can't take enough pictures of them right?



Nope, I'm quite there there are still more 



emmysmommy said:


> Oh my goodness!  Your day afternoon/evening from beginning to end sounds perfect!  I can completely imagine the sound of the surf while you were dining!  What a perfect CM to attend to you and serve you.



It was so perfect!  My only regret is that we never saw the PP at night to get any decent pictures of us not in shorts, tanks or swimsuits.  I really thought we would and it kind of bums me out.



emmysmommy said:


> I love the rich historical notes and back stories.  Thanks for sharing that.



They did such an amazing job!



emmysmommy said:


> Cocktails on the lanai to end the evening sound absolutely perfect.
> 
> And might I add what everyone else is thinking... oh my gosh!  You are so perfect in your bikini.  I soooo wish I was that lean/toned/tanned/you name it... you HAVE it!!!    I know you do work out and it definitely shows but I have to hope that you also have some great genes.



Oh thank you, you are sweet.  Genetics helps and honestly, so does really watching what I eat both in terms of portion size and actual content.  Which sucks as I did used to be able eat whatever I wanted and not workout...so genetics only takes you so far.  All that said I can honestly say, 12 months earlier it is very unlikely I'd have worn that particular suit at all and certainly not allowed a picture of me in it. Being much more consistent (committed lol) in the workouts and counting the calories really did make a huge difference.



annmarieda said:


> What a perfect day!  I love all the pictures.  The resort at night is gorgeous. How fun to just kick back and enjoy your wine!!!



It is SO gorgeous.  We spent so much time on that lanai it's almost funny but gosh, it was just heavenly and we didn't feel the need to go elsewhere.



MEK said:


> Is it my imagination or does the view from your balcony keep getting better and better?   There's something so lovely about watching the sun set.



It sure felt like they did, I never got tired of being on it and taking pictures, really at any time of the day but nighttime was magical.



MEK said:


> I love the ariel views of the pool.  Very nice! I can see why you spent so much time in the lazy river.



For 2 adults there without kids it's pretty funny how much time we did spend in that river!



MEK said:


> Dinner looks relish.  I am certain that sitting in the open air with the sound of the ocean in the background only enhanced the meal.
> 
> WCC to Ama Ama - I would say that's big step up



She was SO adorable and oh, the ambiance at AMA AMA just can't be beat and luckily the food really lived up to it.



jedijill said:


> Gorgeous views!  Dinner looks fantastic!
> 
> Aulani just keeps moving up my bucket list!
> 
> Jill in CO



It should be on everyone's list!  We can't say enough great things about it.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Wow, what can possibly be said about your latest updates except.......what a beautiful end to your day!!!  So many wonderful pictures of the views from your Lanai!!! 

It's not fair that the ladies can comment on your bikini pics, but if I did that I might get tabbed as a stalker!  I can't even reverse that and talk about how good Jeff looks rocking his shades and his beer...............so I guess I will just leave all of that alone. 

Dinner looked really good, and I still need to get that skyview app on my phone.............so cool!!!


----------



## Poolrat

Chiming in to agree with everyone .....  


Love the sunset- so pretty to be able to sit on the lanai with a drink and just watch the day fade away.

I think you both look so wonderful and relaxed :   


You dinner looks amazing and the surroundings could not be beat.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Your Monkeypod lunch looked spectacular!  Glad to hear it was worth it for you.



It was SO yummy!



natebenma said:


> The Rain Tree Elixir sounds yummy (I think I said that before), but this time I spied the description of the Blueberry Mojito.  That would work!



I thought they had a great selection of fun different things, plus a really outstanding beer and wine list



natebenma said:


> So sorry to hear that the snorkeling didn't work out, and even sorrier to hear about the allergic reaction to the fins.



The reaction was not fun.  We knew we'd have other chances for snorkeling so weren't all that worried at the time.



natebenma said:


> Oh No is right!!!  What a shame that the fresh, beautiful fish was trashed! Although your dinner also looked mighty good, and your "dining room" was a gorgeous setting!



Our dinner was might good!  Still, I am sad about that Ono.  Can't beat the view!



natebenma said:


> Now, if I'm not mistaken, that was Jeff's first Mickey Bar ever, right!  Like a whole new experience every time he gets one!



Yep, his first EVER 



natebenma said:


> Funny about the timeshare question.  I thought you were going to go into the explanation of the hoops you had to go through when you needed to add the points to your contract.



Oh my, she'd have been so lost! 



CarolynK said:


> Really gorgeous shots from your balcony! I love the palm trees in the "late afternoon sun" pictures! There's just something about palm trees that makes me sigh...I can almost feel the warm breeze.



I do too...that and sunlight through the evergreens...the dappled light effect.  Sigh.  Different feelings but they capture the moment so well sometimes!



franandaj said:


> That sounds like a great evening to me.  Nice and relaxing and great food!
> 
> I'm seriously working on Fran for an Aulani vacay next September!



It was a great evening.  You should get out there, it is just wonderful, magical and sigh...everything!



rentayenta said:


> Live music, gorgeous sunset, amazing dinner, relaxing day; what more could a girl want?  Your photos are fantastic. I've always wanted to go to Hawaii. I've got to get M to look in on your report. Somehow..... Maybe I'll leave this update open on his iPad?



You do need to get M out there.  Either as a couples trip or a family one, there is so much to do...or nothing at all...whatever you want!  Just love it.


----------



## teekathepony

That view and that sunset, really it doesn't get much better! I'll never get tired of those pictures!
I'm so glad your dinner was so enjoyable. A great server makes all the difference, but the whole story behind the restaurant and the open air concept really sound amazing too.


----------



## rentayenta

I'd love to go for a family trip.  With the kids getting older, it's so fun to be together and fun to split up a little while on vacation.not that they ever go too far as we've got the moola.


----------



## glennbo123

Ooo, I love the cloud and night pictures from your last chapter Cynthia.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Other than missing our turn and some rain, the drive back to Aulani was uneventful and we arrived around 4:30.  Can anyone guess what the first thing we did was?
> 
> Lazy River anyone?
> 
> Shocker huh.



Can't go wrong with that choice!



eandesmom said:


> Loved the late afternoon sun on the lanai, such a lovely relaxing spot for happy hour!  Yesthat means MORE pictures of our view.



Still not tired of it.



eandesmom said:


> Jeff was pretty content with his beer, and book



Holy cow, is that a book or a concrete block?




eandesmom said:


> I love the way the sun hits the hills in the afternoon







eandesmom said:


> Pretty clouds



Gorgeous colors in the sky that evening.



eandesmom said:


> This is the view but at nightyou really cant see all that much but you CAN hear the ocean!



Sounds good to me!



eandesmom said:


> We were greeted by our server, Brittany, who was one of the most enjoyable CMs we've ever had a Disney restaurant.  We are used to, and expect good service and happy CMs but she really was infectious.  Shed come to Aulani from WDW after working at WCC and just couldn't say enough great things about Hawaii, Aulani and Disney.  She was a ton of fun to chat with and gave us incredible service all night.



PLEASE tell me you asked for ketchup!




eandesmom said:


> We also had some fun with Jeffs skyview appand were able to see this



Wow, I've never seen such a lifelike constellation!


----------



## Poolrat

Captain_Oblivious said:


> PLEASE tell me you asked for ketchup!



Hilarious


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Did it have anything to do with rum?



Well we probably did make a drink to take to the pool and loungers...  Just didn't have more than a sip before hitting the river.  Not positive but it is a fair guess.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, that was my second guess.
> 
> 
> And there it is.  I just had the order slightly off.



Probably not 



afwdwfan said:


> Sounds like an interesting backstory.  I'm sure it is interesting to just take in the details in the restaurant and see how it all ties together.



It's an interesting concept and each section is kind of neat in it's own right



afwdwfan said:


> WCC to AMA AMA.  Isn't that pretty much one extreme to the other???
> 
> I'm glad you had such a great server there.



The funny part is that the Character Breakfast at Makahiki reminded us in parts of WCC.  Not so much the character part but a few of the things Auntie did.  We discussed that with her and she had kind of thought they'd put her at Makahiki and was thrilled ot get AMA AMA.



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry???  No reason to be sorry.  It looks like it was a great evening!



It was...it just seemed so....I don't know, peaceful, relaxing and potentially boring reading as a result.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Wow, what can possibly be said about your latest updates except.......what a beautiful end to your day!!!  So many wonderful pictures of the views from your Lanai!!!



Yeah, I went overboard again on the pictures but it's hard not to!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> It's not fair that the ladies can comment on your bikini pics, but if I did that I might get tabbed as a stalker!  I can't even reverse that and talk about how good Jeff looks rocking his shades and his beer...............so I guess I will just leave all of that alone.



 that's pretty funny.  Um you could say "cool can" in reference to his beer?  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Dinner looked really good, and I still need to get that skyview app on my phone.............so cool!!!



it is a very cool app, we've used it a few times since the trip and it's fun.
Dinner was outstanding



Poolrat said:


> Chiming in to agree with everyone .....
> 
> 
> Love the sunset- so pretty to be able to sit on the lanai with a drink and just watch the day fade away.



It was perfect, I really can't imagine a nicer close to the day...every day!



Poolrat said:


> I think you both look so wonderful and relaxed :



We were!!!



Poolrat said:


> You dinner looks amazing and the surroundings could not be beat.



Dinner was incredible, absolutely loved it



teekathepony said:


> That view and that sunset, really it doesn't get much better! I'll never get tired of those pictures!
> I'm so glad your dinner was so enjoyable. A great server makes all the difference, but the whole story behind the restaurant and the open air concept really sound amazing too.



It doesn't get much better, or gosh if it does I really don't know how!  Dinner was so lovely, every little thing was perfect.  Service, ambiance, food...sigh.



rentayenta said:


> I'd love to go for a family trip.  With the kids getting older, it's so fun to be together and fun to split up a little while on vacation.not that they ever go too far as we've got the moola.



Exactly.  You could have a lovely dinner "out" and they could eat a pizza in the villa, or hit the teen spa, or the pool and river or....

I am sure when we do our family trip there we will ditch them a little bit.  Not too much and not too far but...nice that they are older and we can!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I thought I had posted in the wee hours this morning, but I guess not   Your sunset to night photos are stunning!  I don't think there is a time when it's not over the top beautiful there.  

What was Jeff reading, Hawaii or War and Peace? 

I'm glad you had such a nice dinner.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Ooo, I love the cloud and night pictures from your last chapter Cynthia.



I was just enthralled with the clouds that night.  I'm not sure I've ever taken a picture of "just" clouds before.  They were magnificent.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can't go wrong with that choice!



Nope.  Never.  To the point that I have a work trip in a few weeks and REALLY trying to figure out a way that a night there makes sense...and it doesn't on any level but oh to be so close and yet so far... WAH



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Still not tired of it.


Me either.  I may die waiting for 2015 to go back.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Holy cow, is that a book or a concrete block?



That book was RIDICULOUS!  Large print (which is probably an ok thing at this point) but the largest margins I've ever seen.  Actual print per page was crazy small.  Me, I'd have waited and gone paperback or e-reader.  It was very difficult for him to even hold it to read it.

On the positive side...for a guy who reads 95% non fiction....to be as into a book as he was with that one...was fun to see (new Tom Clancy lol)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Gorgeous colors in the sky that evening.



I was grooving on those clouds!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> PLEASE tell me you asked for ketchup!



You know...it's really not the same without kids present so...

No.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, I've never seen such a lifelike constellation!







Poolrat said:


> Hilarious





MAGICFOR2 said:


> I thought I had posted in the wee hours this morning, but I guess not   Your sunset to night photos are stunning!  I don't think there is a time when it's not over the top beautiful there.



Over the top is right!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> What was Jeff reading, Hawaii or War and Peace?
> 
> I'm glad you had such a nice dinner.



It was so huge it made me think of Winds of War/War and Rememberance.  Granted the setting did too.  And now just thinking of it I want to re-read them!

But no, it was a new Tom Clancy though honestly I don't recall the name...though the brick is here somewhere and I could look.  It was the worst print job I've ever seen.  Huge font and huge margins.  Actual print on the page at best 70% I swear.  Super uncomfortable to hold not to mention what it did to our weight limit.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eandesmom said:


> I was just enthralled with the clouds that night.  I'm not sure I've ever taken a picture of "just" clouds before.  They were magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Never.  To the point that I have a work trip in a few weeks and REALLY trying to figure out a way that a night there makes sense...and it doesn't on any level but oh to be so close and yet so far... WAH
> 
> 
> Me either.  I may die waiting for 2015 to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> That book was RIDICULOUS!  Large print (which is probably an ok thing at this point) but the largest margins I've ever seen.  Actual print per page was crazy small.  Me, I'd have waited and gone paperback or e-reader.  It was very difficult for him to even hold it to read it.
> 
> On the positive side...for a guy who reads 95% non fiction....to be as into a book as he was with that one...was fun to see (new Tom Clancy lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I was grooving on those clouds!
> 
> 
> 
> You know...it's really not the same without kids present so...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the top is right!
> 
> 
> 
> It was so huge it made me think of Winds of War/War and Rememberance.  Granted the setting did too.  And now just thinking of it I want to re-read them!
> 
> But no, it was a new Tom Clancy though honestly I don't recall the name...though the brick is here somewhere and I could look.  It was the worst print job I've ever seen.  Huge font and huge margins.  Actual print on the page at best 70% I swear.  Super uncomfortable to hold not to mention what it did to our weight limit.



That's funny!  Nothing like a good old fashioned book, I guess.


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> That's funny!  Nothing like a good old fashioned book, I guess.



I guess!  He complained about the size of it the entire week...but didn't put it down either.   I was pretty reluctant to move to an e-reader, I love the feel of a real book but sometimes, especially for travel, it's rather wonderful to have!


----------



## elphie101

Hey, any Hawaii trip requires an embarrassment of sunset pictures! Aulani or no!

I seem to have a similar problem re construction photos and TRs (aka New Fantasyland) where I get SO excited at the time of taking the photo about bringing this new construction update back to the boards.......and then it takes me 6 months to get to that part of the trip. Oy.

Dinner looks delicious! Hooray food porn!


----------



## Charleston Princess

Came over this morning for some Hawaiian adventuring!  

The hui sounds fun -- I like the idea of the show without the food and drink. 

Gorgeous beach hike and garden pics.

You look so relaxed and happy in all the pictures -- what a great getaway!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

No need to apologize for "just another sunset."  Wow.  Wow.  WOW.  So gorgeous.  Every inch of that resort looks amazing and that view!  You  lucked out in the lanai department, which is so perfect since that's such a big part of how you guys vacation (me too).

I had heard some iffy at best reviews of the food in the resort when it first opened so very glad to hear it is much improved.  How cool for that CM to transfer from WCC to Aulani!  That is quite a job perk.  Wonder if Disney paid to relocate her?  Already thinking ahead to when I retire and work in Disney and calculating how long til they move me to Hawaii.  

Kudos to you for working hard on the nutrition and fitness and being able to rock that suit!


----------



## krisbars

We just got back from Aulani on September 2nd, and ten minutes away in the shopping center across from Costco is an Organic shop that sells kale smoothies, organic fruit juices, and the like.  It is called Down to Earth.  Also, right across the street is a place called Island coffee that has a lot of organic options.  Their breakfast sandwiches cost the same as on the Disney property, but they are delectable.  They include avocado, tomato....the coffee is so good. Just a thought in terms of food options.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Hey, any Hawaii trip requires an embarrassment of sunset pictures! Aulani or no!



That's true!



elphie101 said:


> I seem to have a similar problem re construction photos and TRs (aka New Fantasyland) where I get SO excited at the time of taking the photo about bringing this new construction update back to the boards.......and then it takes me 6 months to get to that part of the trip. Oy.



Well by the time I finish this, the new area may well be open   Oh well.



elphie101 said:


> Dinner looks delicious! Hooray food porn!



It was delicious!



Charleston Princess said:


> Came over this morning for some Hawaiian adventuring!



Aloha!!



Charleston Princess said:


> The hui sounds fun -- I like the idea of the show without the food and drink.



Loved the hui, so much more than a traditional luau!



Charleston Princess said:


> Gorgeous beach hike and garden pics.



Thank you, we really enjoyed both of those!



Charleston Princess said:


> You look so relaxed and happy in all the pictures -- what a great getaway!



It was incredibly relaxing, a wonderful wonderful trip!  Just kept getting better.



2xcited2sleep said:


> No need to apologize for "just another sunset."  Wow.  Wow.  WOW.  So gorgeous.  Every inch of that resort looks amazing and that view!  You  lucked out in the lanai department, which is so perfect since that's such a big part of how you guys vacation (me too).



We are definitely lanai junkies and it was worth every point for that one for sure!  The resort is incredible, I can't say enough about it.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I had heard some iffy at best reviews of the food in the resort when it first opened so very glad to hear it is much improved.  How cool for that CM to transfer from WCC to Aulani!  That is quite a job perk.  Wonder if Disney paid to relocate her?  Already thinking ahead to when I retire and work in Disney and calculating how long til they move me to Hawaii.



If memory serves, her parents lived in Hawaii so she had a connection, I don't think they'd pay to transfer.  It was nice though as generally it was a lot of Hawaiian CM's and it was cute to see one from WDW who was able to transition.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Kudos to you for working hard on the nutrition and fitness and being able to rock that suit!



Thank you


----------



## KatMark

I'm admitting upfront...I skimmed a little, skipped all chatter, etc., or I'd never catch up.

I'm not a fish taco person, but that Margarita sure looks good.

Sorry about the wind messing up all of your plans.

I can never grow tired of your view...absolutely beautiful.


----------



## eandesmom

krisbars said:


> We just got back from Aulani on September 2nd, and ten minutes away in the shopping center across from Costco is an Organic shop that sells kale smoothies, organic fruit juices, and the like.  It is called Down to Earth.  Also, right across the street is a place called Island coffee that has a lot of organic options.  Their breakfast sandwiches cost the same as on the Disney property, but they are delectable.  They include avocado, tomato....the coffee is so good. Just a thought in terms of food options.



Good to know!  I hope our next visit is in a 1 bedroom, I will be making breakfast in that case.  We did see the down to earth site but didn't go in.  What I need to find is a good fish market 



KatMark said:


> I'm admitting upfront...I skimmed a little, skipped all chatter, etc., or I'd never catch up.



Welcome back!  I hear you...chatter can make it impossible to catch up!



KatMark said:


> I'm not a fish taco person, but that Margarita sure looks good.



The drink was fabulous and Jeff loved his burrito so it wasn't just the fish tacos for sure.  It was nice actually to have a margarita in the middle of a week of rum drinks.  I rarely drink anything but wine anymore so the "break" was refreshing.  



KatMark said:


> Sorry about the wind messing up all of your plans.



Our plans were SO loose it really didn't mess with anything, we certainly weren't upset!  Or at least I wasn't.



KatMark said:


> I can never grow tired of your view...absolutely beautiful.



Me either.  Someday I'll be back looking at it again!


----------



## eandesmom

Unbelievably it was already day 6.  Apparently this had me so distraught I woke up at 6:30 am and could not go back to sleep!  Guess I didn't want to miss out on a moment in Paradise.  At 7:30 we gave up and got up.  Of course we had to take a quick peek outside!



 

Looked like they were feeding the fish at the lagoon



 

A gorgeous day, and bright!


 



 

In short order we were out the door, filling up our mugs with coffee from Oleo and grabbing towels the minute it opened at 8am.  While Jeff filled the mugs, I took a few pictures of the continental breakfast offering



 











 

I am not a first thing in the morning eater so we brought a couple of bananas with us.  The rush?  Well, our plan was to head to Haunama Bay

According to Wikipedia

Hanauma (/ÌhQÐnYÈuÐmY/; Hawaiian: [hYÈnTumY]) is a marine embayment formed within a tuff ring and located along the southeast coast of the Island of O'ahu (just east of Honolulu) in the Hawaiian Islands.Hanauma is both a Nature Preserve and a Marine Life Conservation District (the first of several established in the State of Hawai'i). Reflecting changes in attitude, its name has changed over time from Hanauma Bay Beach Park to Hanauma Bay Nature Preserve. Visitors are required by law to refrain from mistreating marine animals or from touching, walking, or otherwise having contact with coral heads, which appear much like large rocks on the ocean floor (here, mostly seaward of the shallow fringing reef off the beach). It is always recommended to avoid contacting coral or marine rocks as cuts to the skin can result and neglecting such wounds may bring medical problems.
About 400 species of fish are known to inhabit the bay.Hanauma Bay is known for its abundance of Green sea turtles, Chelonia mydas, known as Honu. Hanauma is a nursery ground for the immature turtles, which have their nesting grounds at French Frigate Shoals.It is also known for its abundance of parrotfish.

By the late 1980s the bay had become a major attraction on Oahu. Tourists were brought in by the busload and sometimes as many as 13,000 visitors descended on the beach in one day. Most were uneducated about the fragile marine ecosystem and, unwittingly, "these crowds stirred up sediment, disturbed and trampled the coral and algae, dropped trash, fed the fish and left a slick of suntan lotion on the bay's surface."Consequently, the beautiful multicolored coral reef closest to the beach died; only its blackened skeleton is visible today.

By 1990 overuse of the beach and surrounding area was a real problem, with visitors walking on the reef, swarming the surrounding areas, parking on the grass and on the sides of the road. Commercial filming was banned during that year. Measures were taken to limit use and so visitor access was limited to the parking lot, and when it was full everyone after was turned away. In 1997, the city of Honolulu levied an entrance fee on non-residents of the state, leading to a class action lawsuit by a visitor, which was settled in favor of the city during 2004.Then in August 2002 the Marine Education Center was opened at the entrance to the bay, where still today new visitors must watch a short film and receive instruction about conservation of the Bay's resources. Upon watching the film, visitors are allowed to sign a form and skip any subsequent film if they should return within the following 365 days.

Today Hanauma Bay sees an average of 3000 visitors a day, or around a million visitors a year. The majority are tourists.The bay is closed to tourists on Tuesdays in order to allow the fish a day of feeding without interruption by swimmers.

I had been to Haunama Bay before, back in 1987.  Honestly it was not on my top 10 list.  Not because the snorkeling wasn't good but because, well, it felt a bit too touristy and that we could probably find as good snorkeling elsewhere without the crowds.  But Jeff really wanted to go, it was a must do for him.  They recommend getting to the bay early. The parking lot often fills early and you will be turned away if it is full. In theory, by getting an extra early start you will avoid long lines at the ticket booth and snorkel concession.  Lurkyloo had followed this advice and had gotten there so early, they were the only folks there and the sun was barely up.  We weren't looking to do that, plus we had towels to pick up.  It opened at 6am.  We figured leaving Aulani at 8am we would still be ok.  It is $1 to park and then $7.50 per person, plus any gear you rent and locker fees if you lock your stuff up.  In the car with our towels and coffee we headed straight to the ABC store.  Our plan was to buy a bottle of water and get some cash back so we had cash for parking and fees.

Unfortunately we quickly learned that the ABC store doesn't allow for cash back on debit card transactions, like every drug and grocery store here does.  While Jeff was finding that out, I took some pictures of the ABC deli menu





















Lots of options here!

Ok fine, we headed for Haunama using the trusty directions from the front desk (just ask, they have them for lots of locations)



 

I felt inspired to take a picture of the bracelet of the day (obtained when picking up our towels)
[
URL=http://s91.photobucket.com/user/eandesmom/media/Travel/13/MickeyMaiTais/5-26_Koko/IMG_2092.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL] 

And then I got busy online checking to see if it had to be cash.  The site said it took credit/debit.  Cool, we are good!

Leaving ABC we were on the road at 8:47 and traffic was light.  It picked up just past the airport and it hit me that really, packing lunch would have been very smart.  The last 6 miles were semi heavy traffic but as we turned into the upper lot it was 9:28 and the parking lot was still open.  Whew!
It didn't "feel" very open, check out the line of cars we were in





Pulling up to the entry booth we were hit with some horrible news.  Yes, they take credit/debit for the entry fee.  However, parking was cash only.  Of course that was not mentioned anywhere on the website!

We did not have a dollar.

Not even a penny.

Jeff was NOT happy.  Somehow this was my fault.  With that news we turned around and hightailed it back to the closest ATM.  Which actually was pretty darn close.  Got cash and headed back.

Lot FULL.

Crap.

Jeff was NOT happy.

Okaaayyyy&Plan B.

Plan B was well, one of those ideas you have as kind of a back up plan.  Something youd like to do if it works out but you might not plan around it.  Plan B, which Jeff hadn't paid that much attention to before, was now quite interesting.  And it was possible we could do plan B and then see if the lot had opened back up as people left.  Upon learning I had a plan B...Jeff calmed down.  What was Plan B?

This





Interestingly enough, as we were driving to Haunama, we had noticed it.  From afar it really looked like a funicular. But no, in fact, it was my Plan B.
Otherwise known as the Koko Head Crater Trail, or the Koko Crater Railway Trail

Often referred to as

*The Koko Head Steps of Doom* or *Natures Stairmaster*

Alltrails says this about it

_1100 demanding steps up a railway - great workout for great views of the area east of Waikiki.

Koko Head/Crater area; Hwy 72 to Koko Crater hike 1106 steps on wooden ties under the railroad tracks to the summit 585 steps from TH to bridge, 69 across bridge, 452 bridge to top) turn left on Lunalilo Home Rd, then right on Anapalau St, which ends on Koko Head State Park Rd (this road can be accessed from Hwy 72, but is sometimes closed). Park in the lot and walk along the road to the trail, which is a 200 feet from the parking lot. The trail goes straight up the stairs midway up must cross trestle, which is dangerous if you misstep. This will get the heart pumping and is not for those with bad knees. Take WATER! and a camera! Great for training, lots of athletes use this for workouts, but the views of Koko Crater and surrounding area are spectacular. Several Youtube videos are available. Crowded on weekends.
Note there is another way up to the top via the ocean side ridge trail... past Hanauma Bay.

From Chris Bailey, Hawaiimagazine.com: The step-like walking track are the ties of an abandoned railway that runs along the crater's west side. This is one of the best trails leading to Puu Mai, the craters highest peak. The ties were for an incline tram used by the military during World War II, to transport personnel and supplies to a lookout post on the summit. Access to this trail starts at Koko Head Park in Hawaii Kai. The first part of the hike is over a newly landscaped hill behind Goeas Baseball Field to the bottom of the old rail track. Its an exhausting trip. But the real fun is still to come.
Your next mission is a trek up the 1,000-plus steps to the top of Koko crater. The reward? A panoramic view of the east Honolulu shorelinenot to mention one heck of a workout. A note of caution: Parts of the decades-old railway trail are in disrepair, possibly unsafe and recommended for experienced hikers only. If you do go, prepare accordingly and proceed with caution
_

I also enjoyed this blog review


Round Trip Distance: 2100 stairs.
Elevation: 1100 ft above sea level
Location: Koko Head Park Rd off of Kalanianaole Hwy
Hours of Operation: Any Time
Fees: None (many places to park near the baseball diamonds)
What to bring: cell phone, good walking shoes, hat, sunglasses, sunscreen, water, a snack, a camera.
Bus Route: Bus #1L and Bus #23 (Still a long walk from bus stop!)
Koko Head Crater is one of the three craters on O'ahu along with Diamond Head Crater and Ka'au Crater, both of which can be found as a separate blog entry. Koko Head ranks in the middle of the three craters, Diamond Head being the easiest and Ka'au Crater being the hardest. As for straight up physically demanding, Koko Head ranks up with best of them on the island with its 1050 railroad ties stairway. If you complain about having to take the stairs to class because the elevator is taking too long Koko Head will be a challenge. The stairway of railroad ties is easily visible from the road and reasonably intimidating. The steps are just wide enough to where you can't stride them out in just one step. After the first half of the stairway there's a bridge over a little valley, which can be a little bittersweet, the steps on the bridge are smaller but slipping is a possibility. After the bridge, the stairs get a little steeper but the end is near. Once at the top the view of Hawaii Kai and Hanauma Bay are breathtaking not like you have any to spare after the hike. There is a pillbox that allows hikers to stand on top and get a nice 360 degree view of the island. Once ready to head back down you quickly realize how tired your body has become with shaky legs and the loose gravel under your feet. Yes hiking up was tough but the hike down has a challenge of its own.

My Advice: Koko Head is a great and fun hike, especially if you are the type of person who enjoys being sore as if it were a badge of honor.  The long Stairway is a leg burner and you will be reminded of that hike for the next couple days whenever you take the stairs. There are many people who do this hike as a weekly workout and some even bring their dogs. I recommend going on an overcast day or early in the morning because there is absolutely no shade. Pack light camel packs are nice, heavy hiking boots not needed, and a camera is nice so you have proof you made it. Overall Koko Head is easily accessible, free, and a good workout with friends. I would recommend it if you are just hanging around with friends and in the mood to accomplish something fun.


We were intrigued.

It is only .7 miles up and back, 1.4 total.  Short but intense, sounded perfect to me and if we could reward ourselves with snorkeling after why it might work out much better than Plan A which had been snorkel first and then if we felt like it, do the hike. We had been close to complete bums for 5 days and moving sounded very good to me!

First we had to find it.  It is not marked and the entry is behind a baseball field.  We found the park itself easily enough and spotted a field.  We also spotted a bathroom which we both needed and then got busy sunscreening up.  It was now 10am (notice a theme here with our "early" starts?)





The field had a game going on it









After wandering around it was clear we were not in the right place.  Googling away I realized there were more fields.  We got back in the car, went to the upper lot and sure enough, more fields.  Of course it's now already 10:15!
I can see the trail, but not how to get to it









Ah ha!





And off we go





_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Hmmn.  Should we be scared?













Duly warned

Clearly we were not dressed for a hike...Jeff had on his swimsuit!  We both did actually but I figured the jeans shorts would have to do even though they wouldn't have been my first choice for hiking, clearly I hadn't thought the whole days options through (again). The good news is we both had worn (or brought, I don't recall) our Keens so from a footwear standpoint we were ok.  If wed have brought just flip flops our entire day would have changed but thankfully we had dressed assuming we would be walking on some rocks at the bay, or at least prepared to be able to if needed.

Up we go!













The lower part is pretty mild but it was hot.  We weren't in a rush so stopped every so often for Kodak moments and a sip of water.  It was CROWDED.

Up a little bit





Did I mention there was a gun range next door?





Yeah, that was fun to listen to!

Looking down at the nearby neighborhoods





Which actually we'd be back at the next day...my relatives live in this part of town









Ah, the middle part&where the tramline is over NOTHING.  Call it a bridge, call it whatever you want but its a bit freaky if you ask me and based on what I've since read online..Im not alone!





Yes, he is laughing at me a bit, this was my idea after all.





Ok, over the bridge and looking back









We are up a bit higher now





So pretty













A little higher...





Kind like the sunset from our lanai, the view kept getting better





Holy crap, we made it!









Yes that is sweat on my shirt and yes, it was windy up there!  Wind felt great!

That's pretty far down








_
Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous
As you reach the top you realize that you can stroll around and there are amazing views from so many vantage points it is crazy!













Looking over at Diamond Head













Looking down at our original destination, Haunama Bay





No clue what he is doing here





We explored quite a bit

















And sat and enjoyed some trail mix and water













Remnants of the tramline







 







 





Trying to see if I could spot my cousins house.  LOL!





I really couldn't stop taking pictures (sorry!)



 



 









_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We needed to get going, we did still want to go here





Would have been nice if we could see how full the lot was!









A few more for the road



 



 



 

The first step back down




And down we go









Making progress





Leveling out





Jeff makes it look easy





We survived!





Bye Bye Koko Head!





I will be honest.  We are in decent shape.  From a cardio standpoint, this was not a big deal.  From a feel the burn in your legs?  Holy cannoli.  We both felt it.  We had enough water and snacks, and hats, so the heat was bearable and we stayed hydrated.  We did spend a good hour on top just enjoying the view and soaking it up, and having a snack.  It was amazing, absolutely amazing.  Stunning.  Incredible.  I am SO glad we did it.  The way down?  Sucked rocks.  I have a bit of a fear of heights and the upper third was a bit freaky for me.  Coming down over that trestle/tram bridge...even more so.  I admit.  I crab walked it on the way down (and it was SO much easier/less scary).  Apparently I am not alone.  In fact far from alone though I didn't know that at the time and was mortified.  I side stepped more than I should have on the way down and did pay for that later (though it did inspire me to beef up some cross training as clearly I had some muscle imbalance).  We saw all kinds of folks on the trial.  Young, old, fit, not fit.  People literally running up and down, people in flip flops, people who really looked like they might not make it.  We saw one person with a severely cut foot and learned later that people get airlifted off of it all the time.  It was crazy crowded, which made it a bit more dangerous.  Still, I don't regret for an instant that we did it.  It was absolutely a major trip highlight. Earlier in the day would be very prudent both from a heat standpoint and a crowd standpoint. The visibility was wonderful.  Supposedly you can see all 3 islands from the top.  It wasn't that clear that we could see that but still, what we did see, was amazing.  LOVED it.

Reaching the parking lot, once we made use of the facilities we were VERY tempted to try and walk to Haunama Bay from the lot but just weren't sure exactly how far it is or how direct the trail might be. If the lot was full, you could still walk in.  Instead we decided to try our luck again.
Would we be successful? We sure hoped so.  We were hot, dusty and oh that water looked good!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Ah, the middle part&where the tramline is over NOTHING.  Call it a bridge, call it whatever you want but its a bit freaky if you ask me and based on what I've since read online..Im not alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is laughing at me a bit, this was my idea after all.



  I seriously don't know if I can cross that......   Freaked out just a bit. For me nothing to hold on to is the problem.

Between that and my lack of grace....  I would be sitting and scooting down.  

But what a reward.   WOW   a great view and so worth it.  I hope you got to go snorkeling.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

The view was spectacular, but I do have a major fear of heights. I could go up, but getting back down would be a serious problem for me!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, your pictures of your view once you reached the top are breathtaking...simply beautiful. But you'd have to have an escalator or elevator for me to go up and down there.

Can't wait to see if you find the parking lot with less cars so you could get in.


----------



## chattadisser

I saw the title Natures Stairmaster and laughed, then I saw 2100 stairs. Ack!

And a gun range next door? Did you feel as though the guns were forcing you to walk the stairs? 

Beautiful pictures from the top!

Christine


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!!  What amazing views!  An excellent reward for a tough workout.   I do not think I would like that bridge one bit.  I didn't care for the bridge in the Wild Africa trek that is 100% Disney certified and safe.    But knowing those views are the reward is certainly tempting.  Thanks for all the gorgeous pictures!

Fingers crossed you were able to get into the lot and snorkle!


----------



## CarolynK

Really Gorgeous Pictures! The view is just spectacular!!
I can't believe that over the "bridge" area that there isn't some sort of a railing? That would totally scare me! Maybe it was better not to know about it going in, at least for me it would have been - once you're there, no turning back I guess! I've also done Wild Africa Trek, and with the harness on I was scared That's how much I like heights....


----------



## elphie101

Ok, I'll admit it. I am the kind of person who usually avoids any gym/exercise besides my usual 2-mile lunch break walk, but your TR is making me want to include some hikes/walks when I (eventually) go to Hawaii myself (several, SEVERAL years down the line - but someday!) Nature's Stairmaster (HA! ) looks amazing, even if it might kill me!

Hoping luck is on your side and the lot isn't full!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Holy crap!  My fear of heights would have been working overtime on the climb up and on the way down.   Wow, oh wow, though, the views are spectacular!  Simply gorgeous!


----------



## glennbo123

Wow!  So that's the famous "Koko Head" that I heard about in Capt. O's report.  That's intriguing...I'd like to try it, but I'm not sure that Judy would be able to go across that bridge section.  (And I might want to resort to crab-walking it too, like you did!  )  Well, I'm glad your Plan B worked out for such a great memory!



eandesmom said:


> No clue what he is doing here



Probably throwing up from all those stairs!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Unbelievably it was already day 6.  Apparently this had me so distraught I woke up at 6:30 am and could not go back to sleep!  Guess I didn't want to miss out on a moment in Paradise.  At 7:30 we gave up and got up.  Of course we had to take a quick peek outside!


  Sounds like time for coffee on the lanai.......... 



eandesmom said:


> A gorgeous day, and bright!


 



eandesmom said:


> Leaving ABC we were on the road at 8:47 and traffic was light.  It picked up just past the airport and it hit me that really, packing lunch would have been very smart.  The last 6 miles were semi heavy traffic but as we turned into the upper lot it was 9:28 and the parking lot was still open.  Whew!
> It didn't "feel" very open, check out the line of cars we were in


 



eandesmom said:


> Interestingly enough, as we were driving to Haunama, we had noticed it.  From afar it really looked like a funicular. But no, in fact, it was my Plan B.
> 
> Otherwise known as the Koko Head Crater Trail, or the Koko Crater Railway Trail
> 
> Often referred to as
> *The Koko Head Steps of Doom* or *Nature s Stairmaster*


 You Koko Head!!!

Oh wait, that's Captain Oblivious' TR................ 



eandesmom said:


> Up we go!


 Okay, if the signs weren't intimidating enough, this could certainly do it!!!



eandesmom said:


> Ah, the middle part & where the tramline is over NOTHING.  Call it a bridge, call it whatever you want but its a bit freaky if you ask me and based on what I've since read online..Im not alone!


 Oh yes, nothing worse than climbing and looking down to see.........nothing!!! 



eandesmom said:


> Kind of like the sunset from our lanai, the view kept getting better


 That is incredible!  Certainly worth the effort to get there.  So glad you did it FOR me!!! 



eandesmom said:


> We explored quite a bit..........
> And sat and enjoyed some trail mix and water..........
> I really couldn't stop taking pictures (sorry!)


 A.K.A.........

"I am NOT looking forward to crossing that bridge again going DOWNHILL!!!!! 



eandesmom said:


> Leveling out


 Okay, this is the point I would finally start to relax a little.



eandesmom said:


> Jeff makes it look easy


 Well of course, it's always easier when you have gravity assist!!!



eandesmom said:


> We survived!


 Survived?  It melted your shirt right off of you and you call that surviving???  Good thing you were only able to point out sweat on your shirt in that earlier picture!!! 

Seriously though, that does look like a great Plan B and so worth the effort!  

I'll just have to make sure when I try it I take along a lady friend in case that shirt melting thingy happens often.............. 



eandesmom said:


> Reaching the parking lot, once we made use of the facilities we were VERY tempted to try and walk to Haunama Bay from the lot but just weren't sure exactly how far it is or how direct the trail might be. If the lot was full, you could still walk in.  Instead we decided to try our luck again.
> Would we be successful? We sure hoped so.  We were hot, dusty and oh that water looked good!


 Sure hope you made it!  I think that would be a great way to follow up on your Plan B adventure!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Unbelievably it was already day 6.



Something about that time-zone change, I guess.  Makes time speed up somehow.



eandesmom said:


> While Jeff filled the mugs, I took a few pictures of the continental breakfast offering



Looks pretty yummy.  But not as cheap as Costco pastries.



eandesmom said:


> Ok fine, we headed for Haunama using the trusty directions from the front desk (just ask, they have them for lots of locations)







eandesmom said:


> It didn't "feel" very open, check out the line of cars we were in







eandesmom said:


> Pulling up to the entry booth we were hit with some horrible news.  Yes, they take credit/debit for the entry fee.  However, parking was cash only.  Of course that was not mentioned anywhere on the website!
> 
> We did not have a dollar.
> 
> Not even a penny.



D'oh!  That stinks.



eandesmom said:


> Got cash and headed back.
> 
> Lot FULL.
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Jeff was NOT happy.



Double D'oh!  That REALLY stinks.



eandesmom said:


> It was CROWDED.



Yeah, I'm very surprised how many people are on this trail in the pictures.



eandesmom said:


> Ah, the middle part&where the tramline is over NOTHING.  Call it a bridge, call it whatever you want but its a bit freaky if you ask me and based on what I've since read online..Im not alone!



You're supposed to trust engineers! 



eandesmom said:


> Holy crap, we made it!



Nice work!




eandesmom said:


> Looking over at Diamond Head



Weird...it's almost unrecognizable from this side.



eandesmom said:


> Bye Bye Koko Head!



Bye!  Oh, you mean the mountain.



eandesmom said:


> It was amazing, absolutely amazing.  Stunning.  Incredible.  I am SO glad we did it.



That's really all that matters, isn't it?



eandesmom said:


> Reaching the parking lot, once we made use of the facilities we were VERY tempted to try and walk to Haunama Bay from the lot but just weren't sure exactly how far it is or how direct the trail might be. If the lot was full, you could still walk in.  Instead we decided to try our luck again.
> Would we be successful? We sure hoped so.  We were hot, dusty and oh that water looked good!


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> I seriously don't know if I can cross that......   Freaked out just a bit. For me nothing to hold on to is the problem.



I hear you there!  On the way up...Jeff held my hand   which may not be safer than going solo but boy did it help me a ton!

Going down...crab walk!  Apparently there is a side path below.  I had read that people tried and had issues before we went up but then later read a ton about the side path and a lot of folks do it.  I didn't see where it was but apparently it is an option a lot of folks use for that section.



Poolrat said:


> Between that and my lack of grace....  I would be sitting and scooting down.



going down sucked!



Poolrat said:


> But what a reward.   WOW   a great view and so worth it.  I hope you got to go snorkeling.



It was worth it, very very glad we did it!



Wicket's Mom said:


> The view was spectacular, but I do have a major fear of heights. I could go up, but getting back down would be a serious problem for me!



Down was not fun.  I have a fear of heights as well and it was a bit freaky, especially with as crowded as it was.  It was worth it and I'm glad I could keep the nerves at bay enough to do it.



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, your pictures of your view once you reached the top are breathtaking...simply beautiful. But you'd have to have an escalator or elevator for me to go up and down there.



I think an escalator would be very scary...tram or elevator  or stairs inside the crater...LOL!  It was gorgeous though and worth it, I'm glad we did it and I was able to keep the nerves enough at bay to survive the walk down.



KatMark said:


> Can't wait to see if you find the parking lot with less cars so you could get in.



We were really hoping!  Of course the fact that it was a holiday weekend was not in our favor...or that it was the weekend...



chattadisser said:


> I saw the title Natures Stairmaster and laughed, then I saw 2100 stairs. Ack!



Yep, it was a LOT of stairs!



chattadisser said:


> And a gun range next door? Did you feel as though the guns were forcing you to walk the stairs?



No but it was noisy and didn't exactly "go" with the views!



chattadisser said:


> Beautiful pictures from the top!
> 
> Christine



Thanks!  It was incredible



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!!  What amazing views!  An excellent reward for a tough workout.   I do not think I would like that bridge one bit.  I didn't care for the bridge in the Wild Africa trek that is 100% Disney certified and safe.    But knowing those views are the reward is certainly tempting.  Thanks for all the gorgeous pictures!



Much scarier than the Trek bridge.  That had side rope rails and was manufactured.  This...no side rails...and a steep drop on all sides.  But...no crocodiles!  It was worth it but there were moments where...I just really wanted to be able to wiggle my nose and be at the bottom!   Glad to be able to say I did it though...kind of a bucket list type of thing I guess.

I will say...Jeff was all for heading straight to snorkeling and well...I'd have been ok heading straight to Kona Brewing for a reward (it's located right near the hike lol).  



2xcited2sleep said:


> Fingers crossed you were able to get into the lot and snorkle!



We were concerned, typically it does open back up but it was a weekend..and a holiday one to boot.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

although maybe a little scary at times, that hike looks like a lot of fun and congrats on making it up...looks like you are higher than diamond head...is that true?


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> Probably throwing up from all those stairs!



  And here I thought he was just posing for the camera!  

You are brave to do that walk.  I think I would have freaked out during that middle section.  I seriously do not have the best balance.  Yikes!  The view is absolutely spectacular!  Thanks for posting all those beautiful pictures.  I am so glad Plan B turned out to be so cool!

Now the question remains - where you able to get into the parking lot?


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Really Gorgeous Pictures! The view is just spectacular!!


It was unreal!



CarolynK said:


> I can't believe that over the "bridge" area that there isn't some sort of a railing? That would totally scare me! Maybe it was better not to know about it going in, at least for me it would have been - once you're there, no turning back I guess! I've also done Wild Africa Trek, and with the harness on I was scared That's how much I like heights....



I did know going in but that didn't make it any easier lol.  I also knew it wouldn't bug Jeff.  No railing. Technically it isn't  bridge for people but rather a tram so it wouldn't need railings.  If they put something in, they'd have to maintain it or be liable.  This way it's all at your own risk.

I admit on the Trek...I bounced.  Between the harness, the railings and knowing it was a manufactured bridge it didn't bother me.  Over the sides of mountains freaks me out much more, I don't even like driving up roads on the sides like that (had my eyes closed a couple of weeks ago on a drive to a local hike lol).  Jeff was a sport, held my hand at my request over the bridge going up and didn't make fun of my crabwalk going down.  I'm just happy I did it..can't say I'd find it any easier the 2nd time though!  



elphie101 said:


> Ok, I'll admit it. I am the kind of person who usually avoids any gym/exercise besides my usual 2-mile lunch break walk, but your TR is making me want to include some hikes/walks when I (eventually) go to Hawaii myself (several, SEVERAL years down the line - but someday!) Nature's Stairmaster (HA! ) looks amazing, even if it might kill me!



We definitely love to hike and get outside and it was wonderful to get some of that on this trip.  Honestly we could have done more over the week but didn't want to drive too far. It was amazing, I am glad we did it even if it was freaky and my right quad was sore for a few days.



elphie101 said:


> Hoping luck is on your side and the lot isn't full!



We were worried, it does often open up but it was the weekend and a holiday one.



mickeystoontown said:


> Holy crap!  My fear of heights would have been working overtime on the climb up and on the way down.   Wow, oh wow, though, the views are spectacular!  Simply gorgeous!



That's what I said when I saw the bridge.  Too much pride to wimp out though   down was worse, definitely.  It was worth it though, very glad we did it, one of those things you'll always remember.



glennbo123 said:


> Wow!  So that's the famous "Koko Head" that I heard about in Capt. O's report.  That's intriguing...I'd like to try it, but I'm not sure that Judy would be able to go across that bridge section.  (And I might want to resort to crab-walking it too, like you did!  )  Well, I'm glad your Plan B worked out for such a great memory!



Going up, over the bridge, Jeff held my hand.  That helped a ton and made me feel stable.  going down crab walk was all I could manage.  Apparently it's pretty common but I had no idea at the time.  It was incredible, I am very glad we did it (and that I didn't wimp out).



glennbo123 said:


> Probably throwing up from all those stairs!



Or digging for trail mix, sunscreen or a camera 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sounds like time for coffee on the lanai..........



always



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Okay, if the signs weren't intimidating enough, this could certainly do it!!!
> 
> Oh yes, nothing worse than climbing and looking down to see.........nothing!!!



Yeah, that part was not so fun.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That is incredible!  Certainly worth the effort to get there.  So glad you did it FOR me!!!



Yes, you all can live vicariously through my stark terror



GoofyFan1515 said:


> A.K.A.........
> 
> "I am NOT looking forward to crossing that bridge again going DOWNHILL!!!!!



Nope, I was not.  Though honestly the upper part going down was a bit scary simply as by that point you do have jelly legs and it's rather steep to feel wobbly on.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Okay, this is the point I would finally start to relax a little.
> 
> Well of course, it's always easier when you have gravity assist!!!
> 
> Survived?  It melted your shirt right off of you and you call that surviving???  Good thing you were only able to point out sweat on your shirt in that earlier picture!!!
> 
> Seriously though, that does look like a great Plan B and so worth the effort!
> 
> I'll just have to make sure when I try it I take along a lady friend in case that shirt melting thingy happens often..............



You'll find plenty of locals hiking, I mean running up it, in far less.  All I could think was...SUNBURN!

It was worth the effort, sweaty shirts and all.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sure hope you made it!  I think that would be a great way to follow up on your Plan B adventure!!!



All we could think of at the top was how much we wanted a zipline straight down there so we could jump in! 

Not really, that would be the craziest zipline ever...can't see myself going on it but still...suffice to say we were ready to cool off.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> All we could think of at the top was how much we wanted a zipline straight down there so we could jump in!
> 
> Not really, that would be the craziest zipline ever...can't see myself going on it but still...suffice to say we were ready to cool off.



Now  that would be a crazy zipline but I think I might rather do that than climb back down.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

so sorry to see it's Day 6 already.   I guess you got a chance to get some early pics, but not an early start!   Pretty cool that you did Koko Head - right up your ally, I think.   Our tour guide told us they are rescuing people from there daily.  He said a lot of times people don't allow themselves enough time and get caught in the dark.   I can see that you wouldn't want to try to walk down at night for sure.

I'm interested to see if you get into Haunama.


----------



## emmysmommy

First of all *2,100 STEPS?? * Wow!  You are awesome!   Those trestles would completely freak me out so I an relate to any height anxiety!  

But that view!  Oh my gosh, totally worth it.  I think your Plan B was very worthwhile.  (And since I'm not the one with the sore muscles to prove it I suppose I can say that!)


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> I had been to Haunama Bay before, back in 1987.  Honestly it was not on my top 10 list.


And after that whole write up about it, I was thinking this one looked like a must do.



eandesmom said:


> But Jeff really wanted to go, it was a must do for him.


Ok, well I guess maybe it is for some.  I would think that a protected nature preserve like that would be an excellent place to snorkel.  Then again, I'm not exactly a snorkeling or marine life expert. 



eandesmom said:


> Pulling up to the entry booth we were hit with some horrible news.  Yes, they take credit/debit for the entry fee.  However, parking was cash only.  Of course that was not mentioned anywhere on the website!
> 
> We did not have a dollar.


A dollar?!?!?!  Ok, so they pay someone to stand around and collect a dollar.  And you're turned away for not having said portrait of George Washington on a crumpled up green piece of paper?? 



eandesmom said:


> Jeff was NOT happy.  Somehow this was my fault.  With that news we turned around and hightailed it back to the closest ATM.  Which actually was pretty darn close.  Got cash and headed back.
> 
> Lot FULL.
> 
> Crap.


 



eandesmom said:


> Often referred to as
> 
> *The Koko Head Steps of Doom* or *Natures Stairmaster*


Plan B sounds kind of cool.  And very intimidating.



eandesmom said:


> It was CROWDED.


Sure looks that way.  Not sure I'd want to walk up some steep railway with that many people crammed on it. 



eandesmom said:


> Did I mention there was a gun range next door?


Ok, I wouldn't mind spending a few hours there either...  



eandesmom said:


> Bye Bye Koko Head!


I can't read this without thinking you're talking to Mark. 



eandesmom said:


> Reaching the parking lot, once we made use of the facilities we were VERY tempted to try and walk to Haunama Bay from the lot but just weren't sure exactly how far it is or how direct the trail might be.


It surely couldn't be any more difficult than your walk up Koko Head, even if you walked a mile or 2 in the wrong direction. 



eandesmom said:


> Instead we decided to try our luck again.
> Would we be successful? We sure hoped so.  We were hot, dusty and oh that water looked good!


Hope it works this time.  Don't forget your dollar!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Something about that time-zone change, I guess.  Makes time speed up somehow.



yeah, and your trip over soon than it should be!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks pretty yummy.  But not as cheap as Costco pastries.



True.  BUT we didn't need 12 muffins for the 2 of us.  Plus I'm actually not that big a fan of those muffins.  Or just really sick of them.  Not that I buy them but still.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, I'm very surprised how many people are on this trail in the pictures.



I was shocked at the crowd.  I was also a bit  at the claim of "moderate".  True it is just up and down but it's a very steep grade at the end.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're supposed to trust engineers!



Do I have to?  I mean I'm married to one...work with about 50 of them...



I trust them in THEIR field...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work!



It was worth it, supremely cool. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Weird...it's almost unrecognizable from this side.



Kind of neat huh!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Bye!  Oh, you mean the mountain.



Well at the time, I didn't know it was your nickname so no...not saying goodbye to you (or your kids, or Julie) or calling Jeff Koko Head.  I have other nicknames for him.  




FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> although maybe a little scary at times, that hike looks like a lot of fun and congrats on making it up...looks like you are higher than diamond head...is that true?



Yes, it's considerably higher...1250 or so versus 750 I think?  Something like that. It was fun.  Ok, going up (other than the bridge) was fun, the top was fun, going down until I got past the bridge...not so much.



MEK said:


> And here I thought he was just posing for the camera!



Yes, everyone wanted a nice view of his swimsuit.  I was more worried he'd trash it on the hike...it was new (and has seaplanes on it lol!).



MEK said:


> You are brave to do that walk.  I think I would have freaked out during that middle section.  I seriously do not have the best balance.  Yikes!



I do not have the best balance either.  Jeff held my hand on the way up going over it, helped a ton.  The kids were totally making fun of me (Jeff too) on our hike a few weeks ago.  It had some small river/creek crossings or just really wet areas so lots of rock hopping or log crossings and there was one section (as we were um..not lost...but couldn't find what we were looking for) that we ended up going over no less than 6 times and I was SO done with it.  LOL!  It was flat though, I'd have just gotten my shoes wet.  Of course what we were trying to find was on a totally different trail and all of that was just lost time.    thankfully we did find it (wrecked B-17) Not dangerous, just annoying, I didn't want wet shoes! Plus it was the day after I'd stabbed my foot and probably shouldn't have been hiking at all, was really worried about the wound opening up.  Or nasty water getting in it.

The Koko Head bridge was freaky to be sure.



MEK said:


> The view is absolutely spectacular!  Thanks for posting all those beautiful pictures.  I am so glad Plan B turned out to be so cool!



Plan B was incredibly cool, I am SO glad we did it!



MEK said:


> Now the question remains - where you able to get into the parking lot?



We shall see, it was the weekend, and a holiday to boot.  We were nervous.  We did have a plan in case it didn't work though.



Poolrat said:


> Now  that would be a crazy zipline but I think I might rather do that than climb back down.



Gah.  That would be SOOOO scary!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> so sorry to see it's Day 6 already.   I guess you got a chance to get some early pics, but not an early start!



Well we were out the door before 8am but you'd never know it huh.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Pretty cool that you did Koko Head - right up your ally, I think.   Our tour guide told us they are rescuing people from there daily.  He said a lot of times people don't allow themselves enough time and get caught in the dark.   I can see that you wouldn't want to try to walk down at night for sure.



My cousins and aunt and uncle said the same thing. Koko Head is literally in their backyard and they hear people being airlifted almost daily.  Had I known THAT I might not have attempted it.  I fail to see how they can call something "moderate" that involves repeated rescue.  I will say it would NOT be easy to get someone off of that and certainly pricey if it involved airlifting.  The person we saw with the severely cut foot...definitely a local and was probably doing it in slippers (flip flops) I have no idea how they got down.  They were NOT interested in our help.

Up our ally, yes, though it was definitely on the edge for me.  Literally.  Very glad we did it though.  Might freak me out to try it with the kids.  I could see that at night...no way.  I'd be going down on my rear, one step at a time and then sleep on the other side of the bridge I swear.  They say 1-3 hours.  1 hour would only work if you booked it up and then right back down.  If you want to enjoy the top (and why do it otherwise) then you definitely need more.  Locals who use it for training might be in that 1 hour camp but the rest of us?  Not.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm interested to see if you get into Haunama.



We shall soon see!


----------



## Pinkocto

Ok, this is going on the list but I'll definitely have to be in better shape than now. The view looked absolutely spectacular. Is the part with nothing underneath big enough to fall through? 

Your AMA AMA dinner looked delicious. It just hurts me to pay that much for an entree.


----------



## rentayenta

Holy hike girl and brava! Those are some serious steps. I'm afraid Michael would have had to carry me down. Not that he's had to before. 

Those views are stunning. Truly. I'm so glad you did this now I'll never have to.  I'm with MEK and not so great on the balance though I think cardio wise I'd be okay. I'm actually very uncoordinated.  Oddly enough I can stay balanced when still, yoga, but not when I'm moving. 

Glad Jeff was happy with Plan B. Whenever M's Disney day plans don't turn out as perfect as mine, he accuses me of sabotage.


----------



## franandaj

OK, this is going on our "not gonna do list". Fran counted the steps in New Zealand to the top of something and it was 250ish and she was proud.  We are not doing 2100 steps.  Besides, neither of us are in good shape!  It sounds pretty cool, but I think we'll be doing another lap around the Lazy river!  

Kudos to you for being that in shape to be able to do that.


----------



## Leshaface

eandesmom said:


> Jeff was pretty content with his beer, and book




Wow is he reading the dictionary?! 



eandesmom said:


> And I with my wine






Okay, that adventure looks a little scary.  Fun but scary.  I'd probably do it if there weren't that many people.  How do you navigate if someone's coming up/down?  Or if you want to pass people?  Is there even any room to pass?


----------



## podsnel

Your dinner at Ama Ama looked marvelous- I don't remember hearing that story when we were there, though- you must be VERY special! 

I feel your fear on the crawl down Nature's Stairmaster- San Fran & Yosemite had plenty of dizzying stairs, too- the ones in SF freaked me out so much I nixed the ones in Yosemite, and IMMEDIATELY I regretted it.  So good for you climbing Koko Head!!   I love doing stuff like that- very empowering, isn't it?  

How long were you sore for?


----------



## scottny

The views are amazing.
Hearing the ocean while you eat sounds perfect to me. 
That is horrible the website doesnt mention cash for parking. I would have sent an email.
1100 steps, I would have turned the car right around. LOL
The views are gorgeous. I would love to try that but it would take me all day to get up. LOL
Hope you get to go snorkeling.


----------



## dizneeat

Hi Cynthia!
We are back and I am proud to say that I am all caught up here! 

That treck up the "railway stairs" looks scary, but I guess you can say, the view makes up for it. 

Again ...... I just LOVE all the photos. Especially since Aulani seems to slip further and further away for us. 
We changed our vacation plans for the next two years again while on vacation.  And Aulani is not in those plans.


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> Your dinner at Ama Ama looked marvelous- I don't remember hearing that story when we were there, though- you must be VERY special!
> 
> I feel your fear on the crawl down Nature's Stairmaster- San Fran & Yosemite had plenty of dizzying stairs, too- the ones in SF freaked me out so much I nixed the ones in Yosemite, and IMMEDIATELY I regretted it.  So good for you climbing Koko Head!!   I love doing stuff like that- very empowering, isn't it?
> 
> How long were you sore for?



What stairs in SF? We are heading in to the city right now to watch the Americas  Cup 

Full replies later but I'm very curious about your SF step adventure


----------



## podsnel

There are stairs you can walk up or down from the coit tower- they come out by the Levi's factory


----------



## podsnel

http://kathrynvercillo.hubpages.com/hub/10-Breathtaking-San-Francisco-Stairway-Walks

Filmore steps


----------



## podsnel

Filbert I mean!


----------



## Moira222

Wow Cynthia, amazing photos again. I will be so sad when your trip ends too.  I love ending my weekend living vicariously through your Hawaii trip. 

Despite still not snorkeling on day 5 it sounds like a nice day, just taking in the scenery and enjoying it.  Your dinner sounded nice, but the wine & relaxation on the lanai? Oh yeah! 

I am chuckling just a little bit at your lack of cash...been there.  How awful that you were not able to get any cash back at the store!  Very frustrating that you waited in that crazy line only to be stopped at parking. 

Good that you had a plan B, though those write ups definitely would have had me a bit concerned.  Seriously, those steps are proof of exactly why you rock that bikini!!!  The pictures from above were absolutely amazing, and worth the hike, but I can imagine that going down was so much worse than going up.  harder on the knees!!! (esp because I would have been crawling on my knees to go over that train bridge!!)

Have fun in San Fran - work or play?

I love the triple ticker!


----------



## chattadisser

podsnel said:


> http://kathrynvercillo.hubpages.com/hub/10-Breathtaking-San-Francisco-Stairway-Walks
> 
> Filmore steps



Thanks for the link Podsnel! We are always looking for new things to do out in SF!


----------



## Chilly

Wow that looks like a hike and a half, not sure i'd have attempted that but I bet DH would have liked it.


----------



## podsnel

chattadisser said:


> Thanks for the link Podsnel! We are always looking for new things to do out in SF!



You're welcome!  I'm writing a TR right now that starts out with 4 nights in SF.....


----------



## eandesmom

Jeff and I were in San Fran all weekend to watch the America's Cup and between that and work, I am behind!  Hope to get caught up soon and that everyone had a lovely weekend


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> First of all *2,100 STEPS?? * Wow!  You are awesome!   Those trestles would completely freak me out so I an relate to any height anxiety!



Yeah, it was not fun.  The trestle that is.  Other than that going up wasn't so bad, down was a bit freaky at the top.



emmysmommy said:


> But that view!  Oh my gosh, totally worth it.  I think your Plan B was very worthwhile.  (And since I'm not the one with the sore muscles to prove it I suppose I can say that!)



It was a workout that is for sure but it was absolutely worth it!



afwdwfan said:


> And after that whole write up about it, I was thinking this one looked like a must do.



I think it is for many!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, well I guess maybe it is for some.  I would think that a protected nature preserve like that would be an excellent place to snorkel.  Then again, I'm not exactly a snorkeling or marine life expert.



It is...but it has also been damaged over the years, is crowded and there are other lovely places to go that don't have those things.  For a first time though I do think it's  a wonderful place!  



afwdwfan said:


> A dollar?!?!?!  Ok, so they pay someone to stand around and collect a dollar.  And you're turned away for not having said portrait of George Washington on a crumpled up green piece of paper??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan B sounds kind of cool.  And very intimidating.



Plan B was free!  



afwdwfan said:


> Sure looks that way.  Not sure I'd want to walk up some steep railway with that many people crammed on it.



That part was a bit uncool to be sure.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I wouldn't mind spending a few hours there either...



It was amazing!  Would have been nice to have a full picnic lunch up there.



afwdwfan said:


> I can't read this without thinking you're talking to Mark.
> 
> 
> It surely couldn't be any more difficult than your walk up Koko Head, even if you walked a mile or 2 in the wrong direction.



what's an extra 2 miles?  We've been known to do that getting lost on a flat hike 



afwdwfan said:


> Hope it works this time.  Don't forget your dollar!



Or quarters...



Pinkocto said:


> Ok, this is going on the list but I'll definitely have to be in better shape than now. The view looked absolutely spectacular. Is the part with nothing underneath big enough to fall through?



Honestly, no, not really.  I mean maybe if you tried to fall through some could but I don't think you could.  More likely to lose your balance and fall off the side...but not through.



Pinkocto said:


> Your AMA AMA dinner looked delicious. It just hurts me to pay that much for an entree.



It does hurt to pay that much for an entree so it had better be worth it!



rentayenta said:


> Holy hike girl and brava! Those are some serious steps. I'm afraid Michael would have had to carry me down. Not that he's had to before.



Somehow I bet he could!



rentayenta said:


> Those views are stunning. Truly. I'm so glad you did this now I'll never have to.  I'm with MEK and not so great on the balance though I think cardio wise I'd be okay. I'm actually very uncoordinated.  Oddly enough I can stay balanced when still, yoga, but not when I'm moving.



I am VERY uncoordinated...as you know I stabbed myself TWICE in a week while doing the dishes.  No natural grace or balance at all.  Or flexibility for that matter.



rentayenta said:


> Glad Jeff was happy with Plan B. Whenever M's Disney day plans don't turn out as perfect as mine, he accuses me of sabotage.



  I was relieved, he was so mad.  Man didn't make a single plan, check on anything and it's all my fault.  Not really he was mad at himself too but yeah, take it out on me!  Drives me nuts.  It's pretty much always over directions or something like this, a trail fee or a parking fee.



franandaj said:


> OK, this is going on our "not gonna do list". Fran counted the steps in New Zealand to the top of something and it was 250ish and she was proud.  We are not doing 2100 steps.  Besides, neither of us are in good shape!  It sounds pretty cool, but I think we'll be doing another lap around the Lazy river!



It is pretty cool but the lazy river is just as cool in it's own way!  Very fair to put it on your not going to do list.  Not sure I'd do it again!



franandaj said:


> Kudos to you for being that in shape to be able to do that.


  We definitely saw all levels of fitness doing it.  People running up and people really taking their time. The height was a bigger issue than the fitness but unfortunately caused me to side step down when going straight would have been much better on my muscles.  Oh well, I got down!


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Wow is he reading the dictionary?!



Isn't that obnxious?  really horrible printing if you ask me, no need for it to have been as big as it was, it had huge margins all around it!




Leshaface said:


> Okay, that adventure looks a little scary.  Fun but scary.  I'd probably do it if there weren't that many people.  How do you navigate if someone's coming up/down?  Or if you want to pass people?  Is there even any room to pass?



Yeah, the crowds made it a bit more scary than it would have been otherwise.  You can step to the side in spots.  You can pass, you just have to pick your moments.



podsnel said:


> Your dinner at Ama Ama looked marvelous- I don't remember hearing that story when we were there, though- you must be VERY special!



 or it was slow?  the CM who seated us and told the story was wonderful, wish I recalled his name.



podsnel said:


> I feel your fear on the crawl down Nature's Stairmaster- San Fran & Yosemite had plenty of dizzying stairs, too- the ones in SF freaked me out so much I nixed the ones in Yosemite, and IMMEDIATELY I regretted it.  So good for you climbing Koko Head!!   I love doing stuff like that- very empowering, isn't it?
> 
> How long were you sore for?



it is empowering, and scary.  Those stairs look pretty intense too!  Half Dome in Yosemite freaks me out a bit...so close to the edge!  I was sore for a bit.  Especially my right quad as I side stepped down almost exclusively on that side.  Which I knew I'd pay for but didn't feel nearly as stable on the left.  I did keep moving each day and kept the normal workout/run routine when we got home which I think helped a lot but I'd say it was a week before it was fully back to normal.



scottny said:


> The views are amazing.
> Hearing the ocean while you eat sounds perfect to me.
> That is horrible the website doesnt mention cash for parking. I would have sent an email.
> 1100 steps, I would have turned the car right around. LOL
> The views are gorgeous. I would love to try that but it would take me all day to get up. LOL
> Hope you get to go snorkeling.



Well, if you didn't know about the steps you wouldn't try it but it certainly didn't say at the bottom how many there were...gotta love google!  The website should say something about the parking, crazy.  They are quite clear about it at Diamond Head I think.



dizneeat said:


> Hi Cynthia!
> We are back and I am proud to say that I am all caught up here!




Welcome back Karin! I can't wait to hear about your trip.



dizneeat said:


> That treck up the "railway stairs" looks scary, but I guess you can say, the view makes up for it.



It was scary, and worth it.



dizneeat said:


> Again ...... I just LOVE all the photos. Especially since Aulani seems to slip further and further away for us.
> We changed our vacation plans for the next two years again while on vacation.  And Aulani is not in those plans.



I can't wait to hear what those plans are!  Aulani is amazing but oh so very far away from you.



podsnel said:


> There are stairs you can walk up or down from the coit tower- they come out by the Levi's factory





podsnel said:


> http://kathrynvercillo.hubpages.com/hub/10-Breathtaking-San-Francisco-Stairway-Walks
> 
> Filmore steps





podsnel said:


> Filbert I mean!



I need to remember this for our next visit.  We should be there next summer, probably with the kids it looks like and that could be a lot of fun.  No time on this trip...though we did have fun dodging unicycles on our run.  No joke.


----------



## eandesmom

Moira222 said:


> Wow Cynthia, amazing photos again. I will be so sad when your trip ends too.  I love ending my weekend living vicariously through your Hawaii trip.


 
Oh we have some more fun still to come.  I do hope to wrap this up this month though so I can have a little PTR for the NYE trip 



Moira222 said:


> Despite still not snorkeling on day 5 it sounds like a nice day, just taking in the scenery and enjoying it.  Your dinner sounded nice, but the wine & relaxation on the lanai? Oh yeah!


 
It was a nice day, and the lanai, even better!



Moira222 said:


> I am chuckling just a little bit at your lack of cash...been there.  How awful that you were not able to get any cash back at the store!  Very frustrating that you waited in that crazy line only to be stopped at parking.


 
We NEVER have cash.  Not the first time it's been an issue 



Moira222 said:


> Good that you had a plan B, though those write ups definitely would have had me a bit concerned.  Seriously, those steps are proof of exactly why you rock that bikini!!!  The pictures from above were absolutely amazing, and worth the hike, but I can imagine that going down was so much worse than going up.  harder on the knees!!! (esp because I would have been crawling on my knees to go over that train bridge!!)



Harder on the quads than the knees...for me anyway.  It was worth it, even the moments of terror.  Very glad we did it.



Moira222 said:


> Have fun in San Fran - work or play?
> 
> I love the triple ticker!



This was all play, we went down for a whirlwind 3 day trip to watch the America's cup.  Visited Jeff's dad, step mom and his BF (and his family) from HS.  It was a great trip, I can't believe how much fun we had in 3 days!



chattadisser said:


> Thanks for the link Podsnel! We are always looking for new things to do out in SF!



me too 



Chilly said:


> Wow that looks like a hike and a half, not sure i'd have attempted that but I bet DH would have liked it.



It wasn't long but it was UP

and then 

DOWN.





podsnel said:


> You're welcome!  I'm writing a TR right now that starts out with 4 nights in SF.....



You know...you really should send out a bat signal!  Off to go find it.


----------



## natebenma

I decided to start a chilly New England morning with a lovely visit to Hawaii and tour of the North Shore.

I hadn't really noticed in your pictures before that the buildings behind the pools/lazy river are "peek-a-boo" and you can see through the windows on the top floors.  Cool!

How early was that woman screaming on the slides?  What time do they open up for use in the morning?

What gorgeous gardens and a pretty walk in Waimea Valley.  The waterfall is stunning, but would be much better without all those other people.  


What is this thing that looks like Cousin It?  Looks like some sort of shelter, but I can't tell how large it is.  




eandesmom said:


>




Your lunch stop looks like it was a great choice!  Too funny that you travel to Hawaii for the best fish tacos ever.  

I love that slide on the beach.  I wonder if they have to block it off when the tide is out so that people don't try to use it on the sand.  Or can you?  How far was the drop?

The pictures of the kite surfers and sky divers are really cool.  It looks like it would be very easy to get tangled up with your fellow kite surfers

Once again, enjoyed your lovely sunset pictures.  What a great way to spend some time out on the lanai! 

So glad to hear you had a fabulous dinner.


----------



## disneyfan61

Sitting here yesterday on sick leave I spent the whole day reading this TR.

LOVING IT!!!

Don't blame you one bit with loving the lazy river. My type of activity.

The HUI looked great!

I am a well done meat kinda girl so I would not have had a problem but I can see how others could. The burger you did end up with did look great though.

Oh my that view from your Lanai-Heaven!! I just would not have wanted to leave-EVER!! And I love the ceramic Alunai mug.

Luckily you & DH had your Keens on for your Plan B. I think I would have had an issue coming down as well. But oh my the view from the top of Koko Head is just amazing. I love my Keens also!

Just loving this TR & makes me so want to go there someday. How could you not want to. I was telling DH about reading it & saying how we will never see it & he said "who knows". Yeah we would really need to win the lottery first I believe.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> I decided to start a chilly New England morning with a lovely visit to Hawaii and tour of the North Shore.



Tropical is so much more appealing (ok it is always appealing) when the weather is cold wherever you are.



natebenma said:


> I hadn't really noticed in your pictures before that the buildings behind the pools/lazy river are "peek-a-boo" and you can see through the windows on the top floors.  Cool!



I am glad you posted this.  I really wasn't sure what you meant so went to look at my pictures.  I am thinking you mean the lobby, which yes is open air in the middle.  Very cool.  In checking though I found that Photobucket had cancelled my subscription.  Again!  Two years in a row of auto renew issues.  Arrgh.  Fixed now but supremely annoying.



natebenma said:


> How early was that woman screaming on the slides?  What time do they open up for use in the morning?



8am 



natebenma said:


> What gorgeous gardens and a pretty walk in Waimea Valley.  The waterfall is stunning, but would be much better without all those other people.



and without all those other people, we may have gone swimming in it   it was a lovely walk



natebenma said:


> What is this thing that looks like Cousin It?  Looks like some sort of shelter, but I can't tell how large it is.



yes, it is a hut.  Small teepee sized.



natebenma said:


> Your lunch stop looks like it was a great choice!  Too funny that you travel to Hawaii for the best fish tacos ever.



oh they were SOOOO good!



natebenma said:


> I love that slide on the beach.  I wonder if they have to block it off when the tide is out so that people don't try to use it on the sand.  Or can you?  How far was the drop?



Well it wasn't a public slide, it came out of someone's house or dock.  It would have been too far to drop when the tide was out I'd think.



natebenma said:


> The pictures of the kite surfers and sky divers are really cool.  It looks like it would be very easy to get tangled up with your fellow kite surfers



The kite surfers do a good job of dodging each other but I wonder how they dodge the fishing lines 



natebenma said:


> Once again, enjoyed your lovely sunset pictures.  What a great way to spend some time out on the lanai!
> 
> So glad to hear you had a fabulous dinner.



We are lanai junkies!



disneyfan61 said:


> Sitting here yesterday on sick leave I spent the whole day reading this TR.
> 
> LOVING IT!!!
> 
> Don't blame you one bit with loving the lazy river. My type of activity.
> 
> The HUI looked great!



Glad I could give you something to do on sick leave!  The lazy river was the bomb, just incredible.  We really enjoyed the Hui, very well done, just the right length, incredible setting and free!



disneyfan61 said:


> I am a well done meat kinda girl so I would not have had a problem but I can see how others could. The burger you did end up with did look great though.



The burger was great and definitely worth the extra trip



disneyfan61 said:


> Oh my that view from your Lanai-Heaven!! I just would not have wanted to leave-EVER!! And I love the ceramic Alunai mug.



Lanai-Heaven is exactly it!  We spent hours on it 



disneyfan61 said:


> Luckily you & DH had your Keens on for your Plan B. I think I would have had an issue coming down as well. But oh my the view from the top of Koko Head is just amazing. I love my Keens also!



They are such a great outdoor sandal, we use them for hiking a lot.  Does make for some dirty feet but often I vastly prefer them to a tennis or hiking shoe.  You definitely want a good shoe for this one so we were glad we had them.



disneyfan61 said:


> Just loving this TR & makes me so want to go there someday. How could you not want to. I was telling DH about reading it & saying how we will never see it & he said "who knows". Yeah we would really need to win the lottery first I believe.



Oh you never know, never say never!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I were in San Fran all weekend to watch the America's Cup and between that and work, I am behind!  Hope to get caught up soon and that everyone had a lovely weekend





 Loved your pic on FB. So cute.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Loved your pic on FB. So cute.



We had so much fun!  It was an amazing weekend all around and the weather was unreal.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I were in San Fran all weekend to watch the America's Cup and between that and work, I am behind!  Hope to get caught up soon and that everyone had a lovely weekend



That sounds like so much fun!  Hope it was.  Better than what I was doing this weekend and that would be working.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> That sounds like so much fun!  Hope it was.  Better than what I was doing this weekend and that would be working.



Oh I worked on the plane on the way there, on the plane on the way back, last night...a few phone calls from my FIL's Friday afternoon...so I'm paying for it. Slammed like crazy.  Leave again tomorrow on another work trip.  No wifi outbound though so I should be able to do photo editing and write a few updates.  LOL!

But it was an absolute blast!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Just popping in to say that you and Jeff are clearly very hip.  Monkeypod gets mad props in the October issue of Saveur magazine as being on the cutting edge of Hawaii "pau hana" (aka happy hour; literally means "to stop work" in Hawaii pidgin).  I think this is my new catch phrase.  

The magazine provides a recipe for the Ho'opono Potion, a mix of tequila, Aperol, cucumber and fresh lime juice.... may have to try it.  Research and all.  

Anyway, as I'm reading the article all I could think of was how much you guys had enjoyed it there.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Just popping in to say that you and Jeff are clearly very hip.  Monkeypod gets mad props in the October issue of Saveur magazine as being on the cutting edge of Hawaii "pau hana" (aka happy hour; literally means "to stop work" in Hawaii pidgin).  I think this is my new catch phrase.
> 
> The magazine provides a recipe for the Ho'opono Potion, a mix of tequila, Aperol, cucumber and fresh lime juice.... may have to try it.  Research and all.
> 
> Anyway, as I'm reading the article all I could think of was how much you guys had enjoyed it there.



Oooh let me know, that sounds yummy! 

I have to say....after last night...food wise, monkeypod has a rival! I'm actually in Hawaii now for work, and one does have to eat. In the name of research and all lol. Slightly lessens the pain of being so close yet so very far from Aulani.


----------



## englishrose47

Oh what a tough Job being in Hawaii ! Oh wait a minute all my trips are sorta work !!!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Oh what a tough Job being in Hawaii ! Oh wait a minute all my trips are sorta work !!!!



Well...,you should see my feet! I will spare you all the pictures but lets just say 9 miles of walking yesterday, much of it in work pumps, new ones too boot...well, it's not pretty. But...compared to the hassle and cost of renting a car, dealing with traffic, parking and a bazillion one way streets...no real regrets. They will heal.  That said the financial and business district of Honolulu really is like any other..sketchy  parts and all and surprisingly in the actual business part of downtown, not at all full of cabs.


----------



## eandesmom

Hi all! Live from Waikiki! I may get an actual sunset tonight if I can keep the phone alive. I tried  to do a live update last night but between photobucket issues and suddenly slow wifi, I went to bed instead. It's been an insane 2 day work trip, I fly back tomorrow but I will likely so a mini delayed  live update either tonight or Sunday before resuming our regularly scheduled report.


----------



## jedijill

How did I miss you had to go to Hawaii for work?  I wish I could go to HI instead of NJ for work trips. 

Jill in CO


----------



## natebenma

So I am finally caught up on your report and I encounter... a cliff hanger!!! 



I MUST know if you get to snorkel at the nature preserve.  Snorkeling is one of our favorite vacation pastimes and I am feeling Jeff's frustration.



Wow!  Nice job completing the hike on Koko Head.  What a lot of work but beautiful payoffs at the top!  I loved all of the different gorgeous views.  You guys looked great up there. 

I know what you mean about the way down being way worse than the ascent.  We climbed Coba, a pyramid in Mexico a couple of years ago.  The climb up was difficult, but my son was so freaked out about having to go back down that we didn't even stay up at the top- he immediately wanted to get the trip back down completed.  When you are facing forward, and seeing the sights, and maneuvering the steep descent, it is very scary!  We made our way down on our bottoms.  

Looking forward to hearing about your most recent short trip to Hawaii and to hear about the rest of your Day 6!!!


----------



## englishrose47

jedijill said:


> How did I miss you had to go to Hawaii for work?  I wish I could go to HI instead of NJ for work trips.
> 
> Jill in CO



I would rather do Hawaii for work than Albany!!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Work and life have been crazy busy lately!  Just checking in and trying to get caught up a little.  Hope you are having a relaxing weekend!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> How did I miss you had to go to Hawaii for work?  I wish I could go to HI instead of NJ for work trips.
> 
> Jill in CO



Well it was a bit of a last minute thing and it's a very short trip.  I landed late weds night and flew back yesterday at 1 so not even 72 hours...

I've been to NJ on work trips and 80% of the time, HI is no different...in office buildings or a banquet room.  If lucky the other 20% can be spent sneaking away once the work is done.  



natebenma said:


> So I am finally caught up on your report and I encounter... a cliff hanger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST know if you get to snorkel at the nature preserve.  Snorkeling is one of our favorite vacation pastimes and I am feeling Jeff's frustration.



Sorry!  I hadn't uploaded the rest of the day to PB!  In fact it is uploading now 



natebenma said:


> Wow!  Nice job completing the hike on Koko Head.  What a lot of work but beautiful payoffs at the top!  I loved all of the different gorgeous views.  You guys looked great up there.
> 
> I know what you mean about the way down being way worse than the ascent.  We climbed Coba, a pyramid in Mexico a couple of years ago.  The climb up was difficult, but my son was so freaked out about having to go back down that we didn't even stay up at the top- he immediately wanted to get the trip back down completed.  When you are facing forward, and seeing the sights, and maneuvering the steep descent, it is very scary!  We made our way down on our bottoms.



Exactly!!!!!!!  A client was telling me about a few hikes around the crater that sounded like half hike.'..half rock climbing....yikes, no thanks.  I think he will be a good resource though for future trips, knows them all that's for sure.



natebenma said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your most recent short trip to Hawaii and to hear about the rest of your Day 6!!!



I will get to the rest of the day I promise!  Before the next work trip on Wednesday.  GAH!



englishrose47 said:


> I would rather do Hawaii for work than Albany!!!



Albany yes but NYC...I don't know...I'd be a bit torn as I've not been to the Big Apple in far too long.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Work and life have been crazy busy lately!  Just checking in and trying to get caught up a little.  Hope you are having a relaxing weekend!



Well most of yesterday we spent in travel back home, trying to get caught up today.  Fall is always the craziest time of year.  Mostly good crazy though!


----------



## Pinkocto

A rival for Monkeypod, I hope you took pictures  

Sad to be in paradise and have to work. Hope you got a little relaxing in


----------



## franandaj

Somehow, I always remember turning my work trips into trips to get in something else, but they were always to such obscure locations that there was always an extra day of driving or flying involved each way because they were always to the Music Educator's Association Conventions.  Since Music Educators are always cheap they were always in the far ends of every state or province.  Since I did mostly Canadian shows, they were in high school or middle school gyms, so I missed the downtown business districts and shady areas!

Looking forward to Day 6 and any of your work trip you want to share.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> A rival for Monkeypod, I hope you took pictures



I did!



Pinkocto said:


> Sad to be in paradise and have to work. Hope you got a little relaxing in



A little   I had a nice Friday night.



franandaj said:


> Somehow, I always remember turning my work trips into trips to get in something else, but they were always to such obscure locations that there was always an extra day of driving or flying involved each way because they were always to the Music Educator's Association Conventions.  Since Music Educators are always cheap they were always in the far ends of every state or province.  Since I did mostly Canadian shows, they were in high school or middle school gyms, so I missed the downtown business districts and shady areas!
> 
> Looking forward to Day 6 and any of your work trip you want to share.



Oh I've been there!  I used to work in so many small (er) towns it was hard to turn it into anything.  Certain cities though, yes I try!  Nice to miss shady areas that's for sure but on the flip side, you end up in chain restaurant heaven with nothing terribly interesting to see.


----------



## eandesmom

Note that this update is called (almost) live from Honolulu.  Because it IS!  Ok, it was.  I had great intentions but photobucket and the wifi at my hotel didn't cooperate.

It is/was not however, live from Aulani.  Or live from Waikiki.  At least this first update isn't.

I am (was) working.

I swear

I have blisters to prove it

Actually my blisters may have blisters

But since we are on the subject of Hawaii and I did do some things today that may be of small interest to some who plan to visit Aulani and the island of Oahu, and are thanks to others  (City food porn and some Hawaii Historical stuff) I thought I would do a live update!

Long story short, I took over this market for my company last spring.  While we are looking to grow our presence here, we rarely send marketing over because wellits expensive!  And...we keep getting told by our local team that "that approach" (whatever they mean by that) doesn't work here.  Well the approach that was being used wasn't working all that well. We had a team of 3 plus an admin/marketing, the latter who supports me (in theory).  Long story short 1 left to go elsewhere which was a bit of a relief to all (great guy but the numbers were BAD) and we let the admin go last week.  Which honestly wouldn't have been that big of a deal except for the fact that the ONE tradeshow event we've been doing for years over here istomorrow.  Id been thinking about pushing to attend as well, its my job to grow the market and well, until I actually meet with clients and see for myself whats going onthat's a little hard to do.  I was informed that theyd be cutting the person a couple of weeks ago.  Not a surprise and a relief to me, bless her heart, she's just not the right person for what we (and I) need.  That said she hikes Koko head at least once a week.  Yep, she is one of the crazy people that run up and down that thing.  But she "couldn't" call clients directly.  Like on the phone.  To say hi, thanks, how are you.
Hmmmn.

Anyhow...they did let her go, last weds.  However no one bothered to confirm that with me!  I've since found out the glitch in that as to why I didn't know earlier,l but that's a story for another day and a sad reflection on our IT department.  Once I knew it was happening I'd made the case to go (I'd already made it before that actually as the writing was on the wall, we actually expected her to follow the guy that left) so that part wasn't a big deal.  The part that was/is was finding out where all the stuff I'd need for the event was (no offense guys but it's like asking you guyswhere the good china small bowl for olives is...you aren't even sure what Im talking about! Or most of you lol) and letting the event folks know I'd be the main contact instead of both of us being there.  With the guy leaving, actually a very amiable thing...he's taking his few jobs with him and we will still refer to him as it is a line of business we aren't keeping...I spent the week before my San Fran jaunt buried in transferring things the way I wanted it done.  Which was a bit more documented than I think others had in mind but...I'm a big fan of CYA...especially given the nature of our business.  That meant I had little time to set up meetings out here.  With the dire warnings that you couldn't actually get meetings and call on people "because its Hawaiithings are different here"  I was a bit concerned.   For no reason.  Every single client I contacted made time for me.  And brought  their entire teams.  Holy cats, I ended up meeting with almost 40 clients and that doesn't include the actual trade show I came out for.  Like an idiotI decided not to rent a car.  I despise driving in rush hour, and downtown.  I deliberately chose a hotel within walking distance to our office and to the event and it appeared walkable to all my appointments.  I arrived easily enough and took the "speedi shuttle" to the hotel.  I had pre-arranged that and have to say, for $12.95 it was pretty darn painless.  I landed about 8 and was in my room by 9.  Which, to my great dismay turns out to have no room service!  GAH.  As a solo business traveler I rely on that. All I had eaten that day was a yogurt , a sandwich and some chips.  I was starving!  So up to the fancy skyline view restaurant I went, sat at the bar, had a glass of wine a caasar salad and a side dish of lobster mac and cheese.  I admit.  It didn't suck.  In fact, one of the best caesar's I'd had in a long time.

A side note on my hotel. If you are aren't staying at Aulani or are maybe considering a split stay and looking for something that is actually fairly centrally located, relatively reasonable (by Honolulu standards) and decent and clean, this fits the bill.  Its about 2 miles each way to Waikiki or to the Financial district or downtown.  It is next to the mall if that's your thing and is across from a lovely beach park that makes for a nice run or beach if you don't want the madness that is Waikiki.

At any rate I read a little and crashed I had a busy day that was full of walking ahead.

I just wasn't wearing the right shoes.

BUT they were so stinking cute I got compliments everywhere I went and thats almost worth it.  LOL!

And oddly enough, the financial district and the capitol district area aren't full of cabs (who knew?).  Anyway...I hadn't really planned to do an update about this trip but all that walking had me in some new places.  

But first, let's talk about the walking.  It's a funny thing, I swear I mapped this out before and literally it was like 1.1 miles between appointments.  Yet now, when I go back and actually map what I did.its 8.04.  Add walking back from dinner 9. 5

Which in "work shoes" as comfy as they areand as cute as they are..





Is not the best idea.  To be fair, 4 miles of it were not in said work shoes.
Now granted.  I had some side trips, some by choice, some by opportunity and some by necessity.  We will get to that.  Where did I walk?  





First to the office to assess what we had and didn't have (still have things missing which is nuts given the size of the office), then got a ride to the 1st appointment.  After the first appointment I thought it might be a good idea to buy a little thing of baby powder as I could tell I was going to have issues.  So I did.  I should have bought some heel inserts...but I didn't. I didn't originally plan to do an update, or take a bunch of pictures.  But a funny thing happened between appointments. One, I was hungry.  I'd planned to pick up lunch while walking around but didn't have a plan as to where.  It occurred to me that perhaps Marks burger joint might be in my travel path.

It wouldn't have been.

Except I took a wrong turn.

With it in my direct line of site about a  minute after looking up the address, well I had to go in!  





Being the odd duck that I am, I did not go for a burger.  Instead I went for Ahi on Rye.





It was quite good and definitely hit the spot.  Best fish sandwich ever?  No, but it was good, as were the fries.

After my next appointment I had a couple of hours to kill.  Thanks to the no longer employed admin I'd already run some errands that morning in between appointments finding places to print flyers I'd need for the following day.  Not ones at the quality level that they should have been (amazingly her idea of "good" local printing and mine were vastly different) but at least I'd have them since somehow she had maybe 4 out of the 8 I though appropriate for this event on hand and what she did have looked like it had been printed on her home computer.  Mapping it out I figured that I could either make it to the last appointment and cab back, or head back to the hotel in the opposite direction and then cab to the last appointment and back.  My feet voted for the latter idea.  I also needed to pick up some display baskets and a basket for a raffle prize.  Apparently she just threw the swag out on a table not in any kind of container?  No clue and the guys were of no help.  After hitting Pier One to take care of that and another stop to get Band-Aids, I went back to the hotel to get rid of my bags.  And nurse my feet.

It was NOT pretty.  I literally had enough time to dump my bags, bandage up my feet and toss in some sandals for after the appointment and hop in a cab.  Unfortunately there were no cabs to be found once I left the last meeting.  I changed shoes.  They were vastly better buthad a flat hard sole. There was a drugstore and I got more/different Band-Aids for later and walked on assuming I'd see a cab at some point.  Nope.  Oh well, guess I'll keep walking!  A funny thing happened.  Earlier, I had basically walked this same route but had mapped the most direct one, which took my down Queen street.  Which was a fine street until it lost sidewalks.  Then well, it wasn't so great.  Google maps or the AAA map had wanted me to take King, which seemed to take me out of the way but since I was starting further north than before I figured why not.

Bonus prize!  Let's have a nice unexpected stroll through the Hawaii Capitol Historic District, full of lovely landmarks and history!

First up

*IOLANI PALACE*
_Iolani Palace, the official residence of Hawaiis monarchy, is a marvel of opulence, innovation and political intrigue that tells of a time when their Majesties, King Kalakaua and his sister and successor, Queen Liliuokalani, walked its celebrated halls. _

















Tours were over for the day.

*Post Office*




*
The Supreme Court
*


 
*
City Council*





This invited me in

*Kawaiahao Church*

I loved this monument to the peoples king that succeeded Kamehameha both in succession and then by popular vote as he refused to take it on lineage alone.  He wanted to be buried with the people, not at the Royal Mausoleum.

















About Kawaiahao Church

_On July 21, 1842, 5,000 worshippers, led by Kamehameha III, gathered to dedicate this Great Stone Church. It became known as the Westminster Abbey of the Pacific, and during the days of the monarchy, it was called The Church of the Alii. Today, it is often referred to as The State Church of Hawaii._





Neat tribute to the original missionaries
















*
Missionary settlement*









I ended up walking all the way back.  Again.  As I walked, some of the bandages from earlier started to come off.  I made the mistake of pulling some offbad idea.  

For some reason while walking I found this amusing.  I can't say why but I did.





Third time passing this center, tried to take a picture of the sign advertising the upcoming Hawaiian belly dancing competition but could never time it right.  You can almost see one of the office buildings I was in earlier.





I cut through the insanity that is the Ala Moana Mall, which my hotel happened to be connected to.  Not only was it insane, it is under construction.  





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous


Walking through the food courtsamples from Honolulu cookie slowed me down a little, and I did pop into a shoe store and saw an idea for my December park shoe.









However I knew where to go having done a Band-Aid run there already.  I figured Id earned a few treatsso bought myself some.









I bought Jeff and the boys some too though apparently I didnt take any pictures of that.

For Jeff






and for the boys (and the office front desk)






I poured myself a glass and dealt with my feet.  Now, Ive never tried liquid bandage stuff before but given the sheer volume and locationsI figured it was worth a shot.





HOLY CRAP did it hurt.

A LOT

But...it helped.  

A LOT.

I sat on the lanai with my wine for a little bit and then got some more work done.  





























The drag about being in Hawaii on business is that the rest of your company is on a very different time zone...and you are late on things!  It never fails too that when you are out of townurgent things come up that only you can do.  With as much done as I could bear I changed and headed out to dinner.  Id had this place on my radar for our Aulani trip in case we came downtown and it wasn't far.  Normally I'd have walked.  Id been actually looking for it all day and had passed by it no less than three timesone block off.  I took a cab therewhich made my feet happy.  The hard sole sandals, while they hadn't aggravated the existing blisters, had created either bruising or the beginnings of blisters on the bottoms of my feet, I couldn't yet tell.  Needless to say I switched shoes but really wish Id have packed my Noats.

I was going here





It is in an odd spot, close to 2 malls, really close to the Kua Aina Sandwich but next to this big indoor farmers market.  It has a small patio, a bar and then seating but a very bar like ambiance all around.  I didn't feel like being inside solo so opted to sit outside.  It was my kind of menu.

I had

_Roasted Beet Salad pickled onions, goat cheese, grape tomatoes, mac nut, sherry vinaigrette_ 





And 

_3 each Blackened Island Fish Slider miso aioli, coleslaw, bread and butter pickle _(Mahi was the fish)





I had debated between the sliders and the _Chicken and Waffles crispy fried chicken, apple fennel slaw, maple bacon drizzle, fries_, of course, the beet salad was a given.  My server voted for the sliders.

I found myself highly entertained by the couple next to me.  Clearly a first or second date...bonding over having a zombie apocalypse plan.  "Really, you have one too?  I cant believe it!"  I was DYING!  There is another date in their future I am sure.

I have to say...

This place gives Monkeypod a run for its money on the food scale.  I ate well this trip and this was by far, my favorite meal.  The beet salad, which doesn't show well in the picture was chock full of them with the most amazingly flavored grape tomatoes.  The sliders were absolutely to die for and I was pleased Id done ahi at lunch so I could have the mahi for dinner!  Incredible.  Belly happy I walked back to the resort.  The mall was still going strong but I had an early day.  I read a little and was soon in bed.

Ok, I was planning to do all of this at once but had to head out to do youth group shuttling, squish a run in, make dinner, etc. but the rest is at least written and photos uploaded so thats something.  Day 2 & 3 tomorrow and 
then back to our regularly scheduled report, from the plane on Wednesday if I have to!


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh my gosh!  Your poor feet from all those miles you walked.  Cute shoes but I'm still learning about comfort over fashion since I go to conferences with a change of shoes but then don't change into them because they just don't go as well. 

I hope the rest of your business in Hawaii goes well.  Being in a different time zone - so far behind everyone, even the West Coast, certainly puts you at a disadvantage.  Sounds like you handle it very capably! 

Oh, and nice photo of your laptop and glass of wine on the verandah!!


----------



## MEK

Your story makes my feet hurt just thinking about it.  That is a heck of a lot of walking even with the perfect shoes (I find walking sort of annoying when you can get there so much quicker by running).

Thanks for posting pictures of the sites and, of course, the food.  The beet salad looks amazing.  

That is definitely NOT your usual wine glass.  

Sounds like a productive and fun business trip!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I agree... my feet hurt just from reading about it!  Ouchie!  But those shoes are cute!  Sorry to hear of all the frustrations leading up to the event but I'd have to say the location is a pretty fair consolation prize!   Seems pretty reasonable to me that if your job is to grow the market there that you'll have to make a few more trips... 

I am intrigued by the "these are not shoes" footwear option for December.  

Wine and chips are just the thing to get you through an evening of work.  As MEK suggested, next time you'll have to bring your shatterproof goblets.  

Your dinner looks yum-o and glad you got to try out the burger place.


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Oh my gosh!  Your poor feet from all those miles you walked.  Cute shoes but I'm still learning about comfort over fashion since I go to conferences with a change of shoes but then don't change into them because they just don't go as well.



I do this to myself at least once a year it seems.  Usually at a warm weather location either for business or personal travel and often it doesn't seem to matter if the shoes are broken in and comfy or not, in that kind of warmth I can have issues in any shoes.  I do bring several pairs for rotation and definitely wore different ones the next day   Jeff and I were joking that I just did it a week early.  I have a conference in Vegas this week and Vegas ALWAYS kills my feet (and I often end up with a new pair of shoes out of it...did last year lol) so hopefully I dodged that bullet.  I can't buy new shoes anyway in Vegas, used up my allotment on things for the kitchen while we were in San Fran.  And then ordered a maybe December park shoe last night.  LOL!



emmysmommy said:


> I hope the rest of your business in Hawaii goes well.  Being in a different time zone - so far behind everyone, even the West Coast, certainly puts you at a disadvantage.  Sounds like you handle it very capably!
> 
> Oh, and nice photo of your laptop and glass of wine on the verandah!!



The time zone difference was a bit of a pain for sure, I was scheduled for some IT work at 5:30 am Hawaii time the next day as that was the only slot that would work with coordinating things.  BLEH.

Not all lanais are created equal that is for sure but it was better than nothing.  I did spend the extra $10 for the "partial" water view.




MEK said:


> Your story makes my feet hurt just thinking about it.  That is a heck of a lot of walking even with the perfect shoes (I find walking sort of annoying when you can get there so much quicker by running).



That is very true!  (the walking versus running).  I enjoy walking, we did a lot of it in San Fran the previous weekend and it was just lovely. To be honest, even with the pain and blisters, for the most part a lot of this walking was lovely too and I'm still glad I did it.  I really do not enjoy driving around strange cities with one way streets trying to find the right building and then park, etc.  And I wouldn't have seen a thing.  Faster yes but in it's own way, more stressful.

That said I'll likely get a car next time 



MEK said:


> Thanks for posting pictures of the sites and, of course, the food.  The beet salad looks amazing.



It was SOOO good!  You would have loved it.  And oh, the combo of the macadamia nuts, the grape tomatoes and that goat cheese....with an amazing vinaigrette, sigh.  Nirvana.



MEK said:


> That is definitely NOT your usual wine glass.



Nope.  It was all they had in the room!  Well that or a coffee cup 



MEK said:


> Sounds like a productive and fun business trip!



I tried to squish a little fun in there.  I do on any business trip even if the fun is room service and a movie in the room.  It's all things I don't/can't do at home.  Sometimes just the alone time is fun.  I am not thrilled I have so many back to back this month and next but that is the way it goes.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I agree... my feet hurt just from reading about it!  Ouchie!  But those shoes are cute!  Sorry to hear of all the frustrations leading up to the event but I'd have to say the location is a pretty fair consolation prize!   Seems pretty reasonable to me that if your job is to grow the market there that you'll have to make a few more trips...



It will be interesting to see how much I get to go/need to go.  I'll have a debrief on it today.  It is likely one more trip this calendar year but we will see.

The shoes ARE cute and were noticed.  The things we do huh!  I'd like to take them on this weeks trip but...will see.  Need to see what I have around for moleskin to line them up a bit.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I am intrigued by the "these are not shoes" footwear option for December.



Me too!  I actually went online last night and ordered a pair.  Not either of the ones I took pictures of but so cute!  They should get here tomorrow and I'll wear them to the soccer game as a test.  They look so cute and should have good arch support and..I'm not allergic to them!  What better test than on already beat up feet?



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wine and chips are just the thing to get you through an evening of work.  As MEK suggested, next time you'll have to bring your shatterproof goblets.



LOL!  Something not quite right if I start packing the shatterproof goblet on a work trip.  Ah those chips, yum!  And those cookies too!!!!!!!!!!!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your dinner looks yum-o and glad you got to try out the burger place.



Dinner was outstanding and I would definitely hit the sandwich shop again, the kids and Jeff would really like it.


----------



## afwdwfan

Congratulations on getting the Hawaii assignment!  I know you said it hasn't typically involved much travel to Hawaii since that type of stuff "doesn't work" but after you experience with meeting face to face with clients, do you think this might change???  

It looks like you had a very busy trip, but at least you were in Hawaii.  I think that's worth a few blisters.  I've got to say though, I'd be more worried about being comfortable for all that walking than worrying about what shoe looked best.  Then again, I'm lumped into that classification about guys that don't know whatever it was you said about some olive bowl thingy.


----------



## jedijill

OUCH!!!!!  

I made the mistake of wearing cute shoes to a conference once and then we didn't have enough time to go to the hotel and change.  My feet were on fire after walking all over downtown Philly looking for a place for dinner.  I wore my tennis shoes the next day. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Note that this update is called (almost) live from Honolulu.  Because it IS!







eandesmom said:


> It is/was not however, live from Aulani.








eandesmom said:


> But first, let's talk about the walking.  It's a funny thing, I swear I mapped this out before and literally it was like 1.1 miles between appointments.  Yet now, when I go back and actually map what I did.its 8.04.  Add walking back from dinner 9. 5
> 
> Which in "work shoes" as comfy as they areand as cute as they are..





I can certainly see why your feet were killing you at the end of the day!  0.5 miles in heels...I honestly don't know how women walk in those things to begin with!



eandesmom said:


> It occurred to me that perhaps Marks burger joint might be in my travel path.





Excellent choice!  As long as you don't pass up the pineapple bacon cheeseburger in favor of fish.



eandesmom said:


> Being the odd duck that I am, I did not go for a burger.  Instead I went for Ahi on Rye.










eandesmom said:


> It was quite good and definitely hit the spot.  Best fish sandwich ever?  No, but it was good, as were the fries.



I'm glad you enjoyed it!  There's nothing worse than recommending something to a friend and having them come back and say, "That was awful..."

Aids, I went back to the hotel to get rid of my bags.  And nurse my feet.



eandesmom said:


> Bonus prize!  Let's have a nice unexpected stroll through the Hawaii Capitol Historic District, full of lovely landmarks and history!



 Nice to see the familiar sights!  I think you identified more buildings than we did in our McTour.



eandesmom said:


> I figured Id earned a few treatsso bought myself some.



 for Maui Onion Chips!  I should have had you stop at Costco to air-mail me a few dozen bags. 




eandesmom said:


> I was going here



What's the name of the restaurant?  I can't quite read it in the picture.



eandesmom said:


> I found myself highly entertained by the couple next to me.  Clearly a first or second date...bonding over having a zombie apocalypse plan.  "Really, you have one too?  I cant believe it!"  I was DYING!  There is another date in their future I am sure.







eandesmom said:


> I have to say...
> 
> This place gives Monkeypod a run for its money on the food scale.  I ate well this trip and this was by far, my favorite meal.



Wow!  High praise indeed!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Then again, I'm lumped into that classification about guys that don't know whatever it was you said about some olive bowl thingy.



They make bowls for olives?


----------



## afwdwfan

Captain_Oblivious said:


> They make bowls for olives?



Apparently so.  I'm still not sure what's wrong with the jar they sell them in at the store though.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> Apparently so.  I'm still not sure what's wrong with the jar they sell them in at the store though.



I hear ya.  They keep telling me to pour milk in a "glass", too, but the carton seems to work just fine.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hear ya.  They keep telling me to pour milk in a "glass", too, but the carton seems to work just fine.



less dishes.

just like eating food on the stove right from the contraption that was used to stir it


----------



## Pinkocto

The zombie conversation would have had me laughing out loud, what a hoot! 

I feel your pain in the foot department, did that to myself in CA on my trip. 

Work sounds like it went well despite some frustrating ex colleagues. 

And dinner looks and sounds mighty tasty! I can't read the sign, what was it called?


----------



## Poolrat

My feet just warned me if I do anything like that to them they will walk off the job.  

Cute shoes but feeling my feet getting torn to shreds not fun.   


Awesome dinner and nice sunset.   

Ah batting cleanup again on the job front - I know that well.  Sorry you had all that extra stuff to contend with and hopefully the clients want more face to face meetings?    You can hope right?


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Love those shoes, but I can see they are not made for long distance walking! I'd like to know where one can find heels that don't have skyscraper heels or chunky fronts. 

Love the pictures of the palace & other state buildings. I used to see those buildings every week in the beginning of Hawaii Five O!


----------



## disneyfan61

I cannot handle heals anymore. We have cement floors at work with carpet covering it but I have to wear flats. They are cute shoes though.

All the food looks great.

Wow I wish our city hall (city council) was that nice!!

Those Dec. shoes they say "are not shoes"??? Are they slippers?


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations on getting the Hawaii assignment!  I know you said it hasn't typically involved much travel to Hawaii since that type of stuff "doesn't work" but after you experience with meeting face to face with clients, do you think this might change???



Why now that you mention it I had that EXACT conversation today and the best part is it wasn't me that brought it up.  I think it will be at least bi-annual and hopefully quarterly but we will see.  definitely another trip before the 1st of the year it looks like after today's meeting though with my schedule it won't be till November at the earliest, I have a lot of travel between now and then.  Too much actually!



afwdwfan said:


> It looks like you had a very busy trip, but at least you were in Hawaii.  I think that's worth a few blisters.  I've got to say though, I'd be more worried about being comfortable for all that walking than worrying about what shoe looked best.  Then again, I'm lumped into that classification about guys that don't know whatever it was you said about some olive bowl thingy.



They are comfortable.  What they aren't made for is wearing in a humid warm environment, without any kind of hose, for hours.  Your feet would look the same if you wore a work dress kind of shoe...without socks, all day.



jedijill said:


> OUCH!!!!!
> 
> I made the mistake of wearing cute shoes to a conference once and then we didn't have enough time to go to the hotel and change.  My feet were on fire after walking all over downtown Philly looking for a place for dinner.  I wore my tennis shoes the next day.
> 
> Jill in CO



Oh cute can be plenty comfy, and had I been inside all day they may well have been fine.  They are not bad at all...just too much bare skin on a warm day in any pump is not ideal.  I've done it more times than I can count.  Worst one was in NYC back in maybe 2007.  I had on 4" heeled boots, wore them all day at a show, then traipsed all over Manhattan shopping and checking out the city for the holidays.  I was probably in those shoes for over 12 hours straight.  My feet hurt so bad (no blisters, just could hardly stand on the bottoms) I got up early, hit Lord and Taylor and bought some flat boots.  One of the best purchases I ever made, I have gotten so much wear out of those boots it is crazy!  Wore them today in fact!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can certainly see why your feet were killing you at the end of the day!  0.5 miles in heels...I honestly don't know how women walk in those things to begin with!



I wore them for quite a bit more than .5  The heels themselves were not remotely an issue.  it was the back and sides of the shoe chafing.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excellent choice!  As long as you don't pass up the pineapple bacon cheeseburger in favor of fish.



Yeah, you knew better didn't you 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it!  There's nothing worse than recommending something to a friend and having them come back and say, "That was awful..."



It was quite good, I would definitely go there again.  Great lunch spot.  It was packed with locals.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice to see the familiar sights!  I think you identified more buildings than we did in our McTour.



It was pretty cool, a very unexpected treat



Captain_Oblivious said:


> for Maui Onion Chips!  I should have had you stop at Costco to air-mail me a few dozen bags.



I really meant to buy a giant bag to take home but sadly had 1/2 of that bag left and devoured it Saturday night after I got home.  LOL!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> What's the name of the restaurant?  I can't quite read it in the picture.



Real, a Gastropub

Which Jeff thinks is the WORST name ever



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



I was dying!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  High praise indeed!



It is, and the food worthy of it.  I do like the overall ambiance at Monkeypod better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> They make bowls for olives?



why yes, they do.



afwdwfan said:


> Apparently so.  I'm still not sure what's wrong with the jar they sell them in at the store though.



Or the can.  My family is rather fond of just eating them off their fingers.  I figure a nice bowl lessens the chance of them cutting said finger dipping into the can.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hear ya.  They keep telling me to pour milk in a "glass", too, but the carton seems to work just fine.



Who buys milk in a carton????  I can just see the kids trying to drink out of the gallon jug...and milk going everywhere.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> less dishes.
> 
> just like eating food on the stove right from the contraption that was used to stir it



New meaning of stove to table.  Oh wait, that's farm to table!

And a good way to burn your hands...or mouth.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> The zombie conversation would have had me laughing out loud, what a hoot!


It definitely had me face-booking about it.  So funny.



Pinkocto said:


> I feel your pain in the foot department, did that to myself in CA on my trip.



I do it at least once a year, usually in the spring.  Jeff and I figured I was overdue.



Pinkocto said:


> Work sounds like it went well despite some frustrating ex colleagues.



It really couldn't have gone better, very exciting!  And while frustrating, it wasn't surprising at all.  The sad thing is, between the 35 or so clients I met on Thursday and the 60+ folks at the event...not one person even asked about her.



Pinkocto said:


> And dinner looks and sounds mighty tasty! I can't read the sign, what was it called?



Real, a Gastropub.

Jeff thinks it's the worst name ever 

_REAL a gastropub is Hawaiis first beer-centric gastropub providing the finest selection of craft beers from around the world in a warm, laid back, comfortable environment serving top restaurant quality cuisine emphasizing the Farm to Table and Slow Food" movements of todays society. REAL focuses on innovative, quality driven, comfort cuisine with continuous culinary, beverage and service education for its team members and customers. _



Poolrat said:


> My feet just warned me if I do anything like that to them they will walk off the job.







Poolrat said:


> Cute shoes but feeling my feet getting torn to shreds not fun.



No, not terribly.  At a certain point easier to just leave the shoes on and deal with it later though.



Poolrat said:


> Awesome dinner and nice sunset.



It was!  Well the sunset was just ok...I was working during the whole thing and you really couldn't see that much of it...kind of a tease really.  Dinner was lovely though!



Poolrat said:


> Ah batting cleanup again on the job front - I know that well.  Sorry you had all that extra stuff to contend with and hopefully the clients want more face to face meetings?    You can hope right?



Well my boss felt it means more trips than originally thought so that is good.  It was very successful in my book.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Love those shoes, but I can see they are not made for long distance walking! I'd like to know where one can find heels that don't have skyscraper heels or chunky fronts.



These aren't skyscraper, or chunky   I think they will be fine, it was just too much extended contact with bare skin and the back and sides chafed as a result.




Wicket's Mom said:


> Love the pictures of the palace & other state buildings. I used to see those buildings every week in the beginning of Hawaii Five O!



It was kind of neat to see where some of my clients do business (the courthouse) and honestly, I'd never seen any of the state stuff..or if I did on my first trip I blocked it from my mind.  I really enjoyed it and am so glad I walked!  It really was worth it, I'd have missed it all with a carl.



disneyfan61 said:


> I cannot handle heals anymore. We have cement floors at work with carpet covering it but I have to wear flats. They are cute shoes though.



Standing on cement, or hardwood all day, even with carpet over it, is brutal on the feet.  I need arch support as I have very high arches so shoes that are too flat can be a challenge.



disneyfan61 said:


> All the food looks great.



It was!



disneyfan61 said:


> Wow I wish our city hall (city council) was that nice!!



I can't even think of what the Seattle one looks like.   My little town's is just that, a nice suburban building, nothing more.



disneyfan61 said:


> Those Dec. shoes they say "are not shoes"??? Are they slippers?



It's a sandal bottom and fabric upper.  Similar concept to Toms but reportedly with much better arch support and I'm not allergic to their footbed and am on Toms, or at least some of them).  We will see, they are whole sizes only and based on reviews on multiple sites I sized down instead of up.  Thank goodnesss for Zappos as they can just go back for free if they aren't right.

This is the pair I ordered

Of course honestly they aren't the colors I may want for Oct but they are colors I want to wear right now.  I figure if I like them...I may need more than one as they seem like a perfect casual shoe to run around in.

_Because it's so comfortable, you'll feel like you're always on vacation._


Super Soft, High Rebound, Molded EVA Footbed featuring AEGIS Antimicrobial additive
Happy U Outsole
Handmade Herringbone Patterned Upper with Frayed Edge Detail and Textile Liner
Vegan and Vegetarianl


----------



## rentayenta

I still can't believe you got to go to Hawaii again and so soon, business or not!


----------



## franandaj

My first and foremost attribute of footwear is that it is flat and comfortable.  Since I broke my toe in 1986 or so, I've never been able to wear any kind of heel, so sexy has been out for me for decades!  

I would have got the car and never thought about walking anywhere, but then again I come from Southern California where we drive from one side of the parking to the other!  

I really admire your stamina and ability to walk and do things.  That's why you can still rock that bikini!  Me I would have had the pineapple topped burger with plenty of cheese, even though I couldn't have finished it.  That's why I am still trying to lose the weight and you are rocking the bikini!

The DISdads are cracking me up!  At least I KNOW that there is an olive dish.  I just would never own it since I despise olives.   

Nice you got some pictures of the historical buildings and I love the picture of 5-0 headquarters!


----------



## jedijill

Yay for more Hawaii trips!  Let me know if you need an assistant! 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I still can't believe you got to go to Hawaii again and so soon, business or not!



Yes...although when it is a trip that spans less than 72 hours and is full of meetings, somehow it's not quite the same!  I do try to make the best of it though.    Hopefully next time I can plan it better with a little more time there to enjoy it.




franandaj said:


> My first and foremost attribute of footwear is that it is flat and comfortable.  Since I broke my toe in 1986 or so, I've never been able to wear any kind of heel, so sexy has been out for me for decades!



I gave up any kind of heel for many years after my bunion surgery but have gradually worked my way back up.  These are nothing...lower heel work shoes.  I do have some crazy ones!  I like my shoes 



franandaj said:


> I would have got the car and never thought about walking anywhere, but then again I come from Southern California where we drive from one side of the parking to the other!



Heck, I do that here too.



franandaj said:


> I really admire your stamina and ability to walk and do things.  That's why you can still rock that bikini!  Me I would have had the pineapple topped burger with plenty of cheese, even though I couldn't have finished it.  That's why I am still trying to lose the weight and you are rocking the bikini!



Thanks, I do like to walk and honestly it did make things easier and I got to see so much more.  Unlikely I'd do it again but I am really glad I did, plus it gave me a much deeper feel for where things are and the layout of downtown which I need for work anyway.



franandaj said:


> The DISdads are cracking me up!  At least I KNOW that there is an olive dish.  I just would never own it since I despise olives.





Mine are never in the dish for long.  I don't care for the green ones but adore black and kalamata, as to the boys.  Jeff could care less but my side of the family are black olive vultures.  Can't put them out on the table too early during the holidays or they are gone before the meal starts.



franandaj said:


> Nice you got some pictures of the historical buildings and I love the picture of 5-0 headquarters!



So funny that the 5-0 didn't even occur to me!  It was SO pretty, such a wonderful thing to stumble across.



jedijill said:


> Yay for more Hawaii trips!  Let me know if you need an assistant!
> 
> Jill in CO



My boss volunteered to go on the next trip with me   I don't know that he's even been yet.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I wore them for quite a bit more than .5  The heels themselves were not remotely an issue.  it was the back and sides of the shoe chafing.



Sorry, that was a typo.  Should have been 9.5.




eandesmom said:


> Who buys milk in a carton????  I can just see the kids trying to drink out of the gallon jug...and milk going everywhere.



Oh, it's not so bad....or so I've heard.


----------



## Chilly

Wish my work sent me to nice places, I just get moved to worse offices, at least I've got no work for a year!


----------



## Moira222

eandesmom said:


> Hi all! Live from Waikiki! I may get an actual sunset tonight if I can keep the phone alive. I tried to do a live update last night but between photobucket issues and suddenly slow wifi, I went to bed instead. It's been an insane 2 day work trip, I fly back tomorrow but I will likely so a mini delayed live update either tonight or Sunday before resuming our regularly scheduled report.


 
If you have to travel for work, Hawaii is a darn nice location.  Me? I get sent to Tempe Arizona in July  108 in the shade at night!  LOL

OUCH to the foot blisters!  My hubby (and some friends) laugh at me when I travel with 4 - 6 pairs of shoes for vacation or for trade shows/conferences, but I have learned to change footwear once and sometimes twice a day. Even feet need a "change of scenery".  Lancaid makes a fabulous anti-chafing cream. I take it with me on every trip now - helps with feet and assorted other areas that may chaffe   Cute shoes though, I totally know why it was hard to resist.  

After having lost so much weight I am finding that I can do some of the cuter heels now after spending years in very practical heels (no flats for this girl, they hurt my arches a lot even with fancy inserts).  

That beet salad looked fabulous.  Now I want to go home and make beet salad ...and pumpkin soup.


It sounds like it was a really valuable trip for your Co and well worth a few blisters. Looking forward to more!


----------



## CarolynK

Ouch! Too much walking - even in comfortable shoes, that amount would have given me blisters!! One trip to WDW I had to go buy sneakers because I packed cute shoes instead of comfy ones and I just couldn't take it after the first day....


----------



## annmarieda

Well, nothing new... I am seriously behind.    Trying to get caught up before I leave in a few days.

 Koko Head Crater Trail - OMG!  1100 steps????   Yeah, I am remembering something about you being sore?  Uh, yeah... 1100 steps would probably do that. Oh..but wait... that is not even round trip???!!!    yep, I think my legs would fall off.   Course having no legs may just be worth the view from up there.  OMG!  So amazing.  I think even if I return legless or have to crab walk down the scary parts (yes, I too would be one to side step it down) I must have this on my bucket list. 

Your recent work trip seems like a nice little trip.  I love the cultural walk you took.  Sorry your feet suffered.


----------



## emmysmommy

eandesmom said:


> I have a conference in Vegas this week and Vegas ALWAYS kills my feet (and I often end up with a new pair of shoes out of it...did last year lol) so hopefully I dodged that bullet.  I can't buy new shoes anyway in Vegas, used up my allotment on things for the kitchen while we were in San Fran.  And then ordered a maybe December park shoe last night.  LOL!



Oh my gosh!  I had to come back and comment since I was just booked a conference in Vegas that takes place in about 5 weeks.  (I attend every year so nothing new there.)  However.... the conference is at Mandalay Bay hotel (good) we are staying at Luxor (Ack!) and they want me to walk back and forth with my healing busted ankle. (Really?)  Yeah!!  I almost feel like booking a hotel room on my own dime at Mandalay Bay.  

Back on topic for your TR... I had to giggle that you've spent your allowance already on kitchen stuff.  Actually, that sounds good.  I love buying little things for the house.  Cookbooks, serving dishes, pictures... I'm a sucker for the little things.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry, that was a typo.  Should have been 9.5.



well, not that blisters can't happen in .5...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, it's not so bad....or so I've heard.



You role model you!



Chilly said:


> Wish my work sent me to nice places, I just get moved to worse offices, at least I've got no work for a year!



Did I miss baby news?  Update!!!  



Moira222 said:


> If you have to travel for work, Hawaii is a darn nice location.  Me? I get sent to Tempe Arizona in July  108 in the shade at night!  LOL


 
LOL.  Looks like I will be in Phoenix in April...better than July that is for sure.  



Moira222 said:


> OUCH to the foot blisters!  My hubby (and some friends) laugh at me when I travel with 4 - 6 pairs of shoes for vacation or for trade shows/conferences, but I have learned to change footwear once and sometimes twice a day. Even feet need a "change of scenery".  Lancaid makes a fabulous anti-chafing cream. I take it with me on every trip now - helps with feet and assorted other areas that may chaffe   Cute shoes though, I totally know why it was hard to resist.


 
Oh I bring that many, I think I had 5 options this trip.  I actually do have some of the bandaid "glide" for blister protection but I didn't have it with me and was being cheap...it was 7 bucks!   Actually if they'd have had it at the first drugstore, I'd have done it but I didn't see it till the end of the day and then it was like...why bother, I'm just going to take care of them and change shoes.



Moira222 said:


> After having lost so much weight I am finding that I can do some of the cuter heels now after spending years in very practical heels (no flats for this girl, they hurt my arches a lot even with fancy inserts).


 
I have the same issues with flats



Moira222 said:


> That beet salad looked fabulous.  Now I want to go home and make beet salad ...and pumpkin soup.


 
YUM!  I will be over.



Moira222 said:


> It sounds like it was a really valuable trip for your Co and well worth a few blisters. Looking forward to more!



I think so, time will tell.  A little bit of drama with my main guy who is there so I need to work thought that so he sees me as an asset...not a threat or hinderance.  



CarolynK said:


> Ouch! Too much walking - even in comfortable shoes, that amount would have given me blisters!! One trip to WDW I had to go buy sneakers because I packed cute shoes instead of comfy ones and I just couldn't take it after the first day....



I can't do sneakers on vacation.  I've done the cute mary jane style ones in the past for a significant walking trip but really struggle with it.  It is hard to find cute shoes that can take a ton of walking.  I have my summer/spring/fall park shoes down pretty well.  Winter is another story and my favorite mary jane style ones I used to wear I had to get rid of as I am allergic to them so a few new things will be in order for the NYE trip.



annmarieda said:


> Well, nothing new... I am seriously behind.    Trying to get caught up before I leave in a few days.



Almost here!  I can't wait to read all about it.  I am behind everywhere too, frustrating.



annmarieda said:


> Koko Head Crater Trail - OMG!  1100 steps????   Yeah, I am remembering something about you being sore?  Uh, yeah... 1100 steps would probably do that. Oh..but wait... that is not even round trip???!!!    yep, I think my legs would fall off.   Course having no legs may just be worth the view from up there.  OMG!  So amazing.  I think even if I return legless or have to crab walk down the scary parts (yes, I too would be one to side step it down) I must have this on my bucket list.



I paid for it on the right quad.  Worth it though and did inspire me (ok short term, I've been lax lately) to try to work on those muscles.



annmarieda said:


> Your recent work trip seems like a nice little trip.  I love the cultural walk you took.  Sorry your feet suffered.



Oh they will live...if Vegas doesn't make them worse   hopefully I've packed appropriately.



emmysmommy said:


> Oh my gosh!  I had to come back and comment since I was just booked a conference in Vegas that takes place in about 5 weeks.  (I attend every year so nothing new there.)  However.... the conference is at Mandalay Bay hotel (good) we are staying at Luxor (Ack!) and they want me to walk back and forth with my healing busted ankle. (Really?)  Yeah!!  I almost feel like booking a hotel room on my own dime at Mandalay Bay.



UGH!  "next door" in Vegas is like a mile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love Mandalay...can almost forget I'm in Vegas.  At the Cosmopolitan, never been there so we will see.  Last year was at the Palazzo.  Gorgeous rooms I will say that.



emmysmommy said:


> Back on topic for your TR... I had to giggle that you've spent your allowance already on kitchen stuff.  Actually, that sounds good.  I love buying little things for the house.  Cookbooks, serving dishes, pictures... I'm a sucker for the little things.



I've been bad.  Or good lol.  Just bought all new dishes and glasses (after my old ones stabbed me twice in the span of a week) so really had already spent it all but found the cutest mats and Jeff was ALL over it oddly enough so schlepped them back on the plane with us.  Love them but yeah, no shoes this week.


----------



## Chilly

I had a baby girl on 11th September, she weighed 9lb 8oz and we've named her Freya Evangeline.


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jedijill

Congrats!  Sept 11 is my mom's birthday!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Chilly said:


> I had a baby girl on 11th September, she weighed 9lb 8oz and we've named her Freya Evangeline.






She's gorgeous.  Congratulations!


----------



## Chilly

Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations!!!





jedijill said:


> Congrats!  Sept 11 is my mom's birthday!
> 
> Jill in CO





rentayenta said:


> She's gorgeous.  Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I had a baby girl on 11th September, she weighed 9lb 8oz and we've named her Freya Evangeline.
> 
> http://s128.photobucket.com/user/Chilly80/media/SAM_4185_zpsbc74ccc4.jpg.html



What a gorgeous baby and lovely lovely name!  Good size too, she beats Evan by 2 oz 

Congratulations Claire, she is precious and welcome Princess Freya!!!!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, a little behind with my brother's health situation and Mark's job, but caught up now. If I ever get to travel for work, I want to travel where you go! You are one lucky lady.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, a little behind with my brother's health situation and Mark's job, but caught up now. If I ever get to travel for work, I want to travel where you go! You are one lucky lady.



Speaking of, as I mentioned a bit ago, I am headed your way next month.  I will be PMing you on FB with details


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Wow, not one of your typical relaxing Hawaii updates.   I was worn out just reading about all that walking, especially with meat grinders on your feet!!!   So glad you at least got to enjoy some good meals and sightseeing along the way! 

Sorry you might become an outcast having to go away to such horrible locales for work more often in the future!  Good you were able to pitch in and take one for the team like that......... 

I knew they made bowls for important things like cereal and ice cream, but olives???


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> Speaking of, as I mentioned a bit ago, I am headed your way next month.  I will be PMing you on FB with details



Oooh...can't wait to hear from you (just pray it is not the one weekend we are going to Dubuque).


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> What a gorgeous baby and lovely lovely name!  Good size too, she beats Evan by 2 oz
> 
> Congratulations Claire, she is precious and welcome Princess Freya!!!!



Well I think so!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Chilly said:


> I had a baby girl on 11th September, she weighed 9lb 8oz and we've named her Freya Evangeline.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Wow, not one of your typical relaxing Hawaii updates.   I was worn out just reading about all that walking, especially with meat grinders on your feet!!!   So glad you at least got to enjoy some good meals and sightseeing along the way!



I did fit in what I could, but no it wasn't relaxing lol!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry you might become an outcast having to go away to such horrible locales for work more often in the future!  Good you were able to pitch in and take one for the team like that.........



Yep, that's me, taking it for the team!  LOL!  2nd day in Vegas at a seminar my feet are so tired it's room service tonight!  LONG day.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I knew they made bowls for important things like cereal and ice cream, but olives???



Yep!  Olives.



KatMark said:


> Oooh...can't wait to hear from you (just pray it is not the one weekend we are going to Dubuque).



I've got it on my calendar! 



Chilly said:


> Well I think so!



So did I read you are taking a year off?  How perfectly fabulous is that!


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Yep, that's me, taking it for the team!  LOL!  2nd day in Vegas at a seminar my feet are so tired it's room service tonight!  LONG day.



Now I understand why it takes you a while between updates and you get behind on other's TRs.  Are you ever at home for more than a week?


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Now I understand why it takes you a while between updates and you get behind on other's TRs.  Are you ever at home for more than a week?



This is my busy season for work and it doesn't help I've had 2 personal trips in the mix!  I should be home in November.....

And the 2nd week of Oct.  Plus it's soccer season so that doesn't help.



I am SO behind everywhere it's scary


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi Cynthia, I am finally caught up on your TR!! That work trip walking sounds just crazy!! I do lots of walking, too. But never in heels as it just kills my feet! That's what ballerina flats (with soft soles, not hard ones!) are for in my opinion! 

I nearly fainted when I looked at the pictures of your stairway/tram adventure! I would not have been able to make it over that "bridge". But if there is a detour, I might attempt getting up there when I am at Hawaii, the view was wonderful! I know a lot about what walking up and down stairs do to your legs. We used to do a lot of hiking along the coast in Cornwall (UK) and that was a constant up and down the cliffs. Often the trail would consist of stairs. Never as many as yours at one time, but over a day you would collect many of them! We came to hate them!


----------



## Chilly

Mndisneygirl said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Thank you 



eandesmom said:


> So did I read you are taking a year off?  How perfectly fabulous is that!



Yep, UK maternity leave is so much better than what you guys get, i'm really lucky.


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> Hi Cynthia, I am finally caught up on your TR!! That work trip walking sounds just crazy!! I do lots of walking, too. But never in heels as it just kills my feet! That's what ballerina flats (with soft soles, not hard ones!) are for in my opinion!



I can't wear the ballerina flats, they are cute but they hurt my feet!  Too flat and I think somehow because of my high arches I walways have huge issues iwth them rubbing the backs of my heels.  I have a few pair and really only one is semi livable for long periods of time.



Flossbolna said:


> I nearly fainted when I looked at the pictures of your stairway/tram adventure! I would not have been able to make it over that "bridge". But if there is a detour, I might attempt getting up there when I am at Hawaii, the view was wonderful! I know a lot about what walking up and down stairs do to your legs. We used to do a lot of hiking along the coast in Cornwall (UK) and that was a constant up and down the cliffs. Often the trail would consist of stairs. Never as many as yours at one time, but over a day you would collect many of them! We came to hate them!



The bridge was scary but from what I could see the detour looked scary too!  It is a VERY good leg workout but it is work that is for sure!



Chilly said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yep, UK maternity leave is so much better than what you guys get, i'm really lucky.



That's amazing.  I had no idea it was a full year!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## eandesmom

The next day went as these things go and by all accounts (aka mine) was successful.  The location was arguably nicer than my hotel and I was a little cranky at my co worker who had "dissed" it offering to get me Kamiana rates (local) at somewhere better.  Which he didn't follow through on and when I went to book, their rates had gone up.  My hotel was only 3 blocks away so it wasn't a big deal and even at the rate Id missedthe new located was less so a bit more responsible for the company.  Plus, in some ways just that much more centrally located for all that walking.  Of course during the day work intruded and I found myself online at breaks and then back at the hotel working away.  At 4 pm though, the most critical of things complete I said...screw it, changed and left.

And headed east.

To Waikiki!

Lets go for a walk!

First lagoon past the Marina that I could see from my lanai





Looking back, the tall buildings are the Hawaii Prince where my event had been held.





Can't get away from the Ducks





Diamond Head sighting





I don't think you can go to Hawaii, be anywhere near a beach, and not come across at least one wedding!  I tried to channel my inner Mary Ellen but the angle was off unless I'd obviously stopped and taken pictures...it's not so cool if they can see what you are doing.  LOL!





These guys were setting up for something





I liked the side of this resort





You really feel the military presence everywhere.  From all the national guard on my plane on their way to a conference, from parks like this next to the beach.





This stretch of beach, northwest I guess from Waikiki was just lovely and not crowded!





Cute bars and restaurants and resorts along here but just a little bit away from the madness. On one part, kind of a narrow bridge where the water came right up to the edge of the seawall I saw a crowd of people so of course, I stopped too.

*TURTLE! 
*
Seriously, right there!  Of course he didn't pop up again for me to snap his picture but it was darn cool and very unexpected.  He was HUGE!





Not too far past the turtle I could see...

The madness starting





Just a few people in the water!





Love this





My plan had been to head down to the Hula Grill.  I'd done a bit of poking around before leaving, liked the reviews and the menu.  I stayed Oceanside for my walk.

It is a lovely walk, not quite 2 miles to the heart of Waikiki.  Beach side it is partial path, partial narrow bridge and partial must walk in the sand/surf.  Much as I wanted to walk in the sand, and feel the surfoh my feet were a bit less thrilled.  Still, it was lovely!

Arriving at my destination I realized that it was upstairs, not on the beach level as I'd thought.  Dukes, its "sister" was on the beach level.  It too had great reviews but was a bit pricier than Id been looking for.  There was a beach side bar, also part of Dukes





I didn't love the looks of it and I really wanted one place for both a drink and then dinner in a bit.  So I wandered inside and up to the Hula Grill.  Still liked the menu and the prices much better but ambiance wise, Dukes had it beat by a landslide, and the bar area was much more happeningand close to the live music!

So to the bar I went.  And found there was a lighter (and less expensive bar menu).  Score!









Perfect combination of atmosphere, live music from the beachside bar, sun, sunset, good food and drinks.  I started with a Mai Tai because well, I was in Hawaii, it was Friday,  and it would seem wrong to not have one.









It was ok. I'd ordered it at the bar and saw a table open up and POUNCED on it.  The place was packed.













I sat, read my Kindle, facebooked a bit and enjoyed the scenery and the live music.

The sun started to make its way to my table 









After perusing the menu 









I asked what the fish in the fish tacos were (yes, I am that predictable...I had them for lunch today in Vegas lol!).  I had my choice of mahi (blackened or grilled) or the fresh fish which today was Opah.  DONE!  Blackened Opah Tacos ordered along with a Big Swell IPA.  Though not ideal for me to have a beer and I might pay for it a little later, it is not one we can ever get at home and I didn't have one in May.

_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Besides I needed the torture Jeff picture.









She brought my beer while there was still just a tiny bit left of my Mai Tai and asked if I was done.  At $9 a glass noIll suck the ice thanks!  She laughed but couldnt leave the beer until it was gone.  That was a first as far as I can recall.

I enjoyed my beer, my kindle, the music, the sun and relatively soon, my tacos.





Belly happy and band finished up I settled the tab.  Time to see if I could get that elusive sunset that hid from me in May.













Of course while this was going on (me trying to take sunset pictures) I get a call from Evan.  He is at the football game, about thread to get picked up and can't get a hold of Jeff.  Who was at my sisters with Eric for a birthday party for her BF.  She has HORRIBLE reception and it was loud andwe are pretty sure his phone doesn't ring half the time and the vibrate function doesn't seem to work.  I think we both have issues in that area, we each missed a ton of calls in San Fran last weekend trying to coordinate with friends.
Pickup coordinated and little boys calmed down (ok medium sized boy) I got back to my sunset.





And toes in the sand





I attempted a selfie, these never turn out!













Sigh.  Just beautiful!  Amazingly busy tooguess there is no such thing as an "off" season in Waikiki!













Bye Bye sun!

A funny thing had happened during my time at Dukes.  Id gone to "check in" on Facebook and it tried to check me in at Margaritaville.  Apparently it was just across the street.  I'd not seen it since I walked down entirely on the beach side.  Entering the hotel I popped into a shop that had caught my eye, it was full of Pan Am stuff and I couldn't resist.









A tee shirt for Jeff later, I finally figured out how to get out of the hotel and across the street.  It is a funny location; you take an elevator up, then basically have to walk through the restaurant and bar to get to the host stand, only to then turn around to go to the bar in my case.  It was HUGE.  Like too big huge.  Had much more of a chain feel than the Orlando one does, to me.  Much more modern toolike Buffet meets South Beach Decor.it lost a little in translation.  Giant wall of TV's showing Buffet TV was fun but no DJ, no live music, no volcano.  And it was Saturday night!  I think there was music scheduled, I was just too early.













I had a "boat drink" at the bar and with that it was time to go home.  








It was quite tasty, far better than the Mai Tai at Dukes.  The bartender was sweet and modified it a little after we chatted about my options.  I do wish I'd gotten a slice of pineapple in it like you see in the menu.  Interestingly enough despite all the fish I ate...not one slice of pineapple this trip.

Walking out I looked for the retail store (not that Jeff needed anything else lol!) and didn't see one.  Nor did I see any signage for one.  Down on the street one small sign mentioned an intersection that it was located at but once there...no sign of it.  Just as well really.  All in all I am glad I popped in but very glad I ate at Dukes and not there.  Much as I love Buffett, the atmosphere and food across the street was everything Id wanted and more.
I walked back, this time on the "shopping" side of Waikiki.  It was crazy busy and I'd honestly forgotten what a mecca it is of high end shops, malls, dining etc.  After my lazy may trip and my solo days it was a bit of sensory overload but not necessarily in a bad way.  This guy cracked me up.





What's even funnier is I saw an Elmo on Wednesday night in Vegas as well.  Is this a trend???

It was a nice walk, at the Fort I cut back over to the water and enjoyed my last night. Just past the park I found these guys twirling flames on the beach









I got a little stuck and ended up at the Modern hotel by accident by trying to take an upper path





_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

And then I did venture too far out on the marina and had to backtrack but that's ok.  As I closed in on my hotel and the mall I marveled at the traffic.













And then reminded myself it was Friday night!

I was back in the room by 9 and out cold by 10.

I had hoped to be up early to run before heading to the airport.  The feet were uncomfortable enough that sleep was not as deep as it might otherwise have been and I woke up a few times.  When the alarm went off, I did not bounce out of bed.  I did get up but made my coffee and took my time waking up, having half a cup and re bandaging my feet.  I was out the door by 7:10  but 6:30 had been my goal.

It was a bit cloudy





One of the best things about my location was how close it was to a lovely little trail.  Id mapped it out, it wouldn't be a long run but it was probably all my feet could, or should handle.  As I got going, it started to rain.  There is nothing like Hawaii rain.  Misty for the most part, and warm.  Rounding the corner of the park I decided I had to take a few pictures, something I pretty much never stop to do when running.









See the rain on my sunglasses?





Pretty sure Aulani is at the end of the rainbow









My original plan was to do to my run, then head to the mall to try a local coffee spot Id spotted.  As I finished it occurred to me that it might not be open yet.  It was about 7:40 and sure enough after a google search I confirmed that it didn't open until 8.  However there wasn't a coffee bar in my hotel and the stuff Id made in the room would be cold.  Hmmn.  What to do?  The 20 minutes would get me behind as well, I had plans to pack, shower and then head to breakfast before my 10:25 shuttle arrived.
I needed coffee.  I decided to wait.  I wandered into the mall, taking my time and made my way over there about 10 till to check it out.  It did NOT look like it was going to be opening anytime soon.





On my walk to it, I had noticed a kiosk on an upper level for a different local chain.  Maybe they were open?  A quick google search confirmed that the kiosk was open!









Thats as close to Aulani as I got!









I went for the Nutty Hawaiian.  A big departure for me but I had them tone down the syrup (macademia nut) and use soy to try to lessen the sugar onslaught.  I rarely do sugar and it hits me hard.

It was delicious!

Very happy with my choice I headed back and did all the not so fun things involved with packing.  I didnt move as fast as I should have, I couldnt help but have part of the coffee on the lanai before I made myself hop in the shower





As it approached 9 and I worried about my ability to fit in breakfast I decided a change in plans was in order.  I'd be taking an extra duffle bag back with me that had some of the show materials I would need for an event in October.  The thought of wrestling that, with a shuttle and multiple stops and other people was not appealing.  Screw the shuttle, I was going to have breakfast on my terms and take a cab!

I had scoped out some options and decided upon the Wailana Coffee House, it had rave reviews and wasn't too far though was heading back towards Waikiki. It is basically a Hawaiian Dennys or IHOP.

Big line but it moved pretty fast and shortly I found myself at the counter checking out the specials













Three kinds of syrup and a guava juice...serious sugar overload





I had wanted the Portuguese Sweet Bread French toast but got talked into the special, which was that, filled with orange marmalade, bacon and one egg.





Topped with coconut syrup it was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Though I did find myself in a food coma or sugar crash a bit later lol! 

Breakfast done I boogied back to the hotel, got my stuff, grabbed a cab and headed to the airport.  That part was painless.  The line for security, not so much!  I was entertained by the woman in front of me.  I love heels.  I do NOT love heels walking through the airport and this poor woman looked like she was going to topple over when she walked!









Finally through, I still had an hour which I'd kind of planned on.  With checkout at 11 and all the work stuff I had, it wasn't really practical to stay downtown.  Instead I planned to hit Kona Brewing, and do a little work.

So I did!
And tortured Jeff one last time





But not much work was done.  No wi fi!

Rats.

I read, got on the plane and ordered my last taste of Hawaii, the famous Alaska airlines Kalua pork skillet.





Pretty darn good for 6 bucks!

Jeff met me at the airport and with that, this Hawaiian adventure was over.The actual shirt Jeff ended up with.





Next I'll get back to the official TR adventure plus some trip updates and a DIS meet!


----------



## scottny

Sorry about your feet. 
I love Duck Tours. Have done 3 so far. 
The beach pics are gorgeous. 
It looked like a nice business trip beside the feet situation.


----------



## dizneeat

I thought I had commented on your poor feet, but can't find it now!  Sorry about that.

Looks like a nice trip, but I cannot believe all the walking you did.  And then going for a run on your last morning there! 

Good choice on taking a taxi to the airport and not be rushed! Oh, and Tom would have LOVED your choice of beverage at the airport!


----------



## Flossbolna

Oh, I love the story of your Hawaii work trip second part! I really like what I saw of the more city like part of the island as compared to Aulani. I am seriously scheming for Hawaii in 2015 (already have grand ideas for 2014 and need to save up some points) and am thinking of combining Aulani with other destinations. Oh, and I still have the idea of the Seattle stopover on the back of my mind!


----------



## MEK

So, this must have been Friday night update night for everyone!  

Those pictures were totally enjoyable.  I absolutely love all the buildings and the beaches and the people.  And the bride - no worries - you could have been taking pictures of anything.  

Dinner looks delicious and having it served with an edible flower is all the better.

Sorry the mai tai was not super yummy.  Guess you have to go to the Poly for that!  

Thanks for sharing your business trip.  Love Jeff's shirt.


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> That's amazing.  I had no idea it was a full year!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Well I don't get paid the whole time but its still good.

Wish I was lying on that beach right now it looks gorgeous.


----------



## englishrose47

Great Updates of Hawaii Cynthia !!! The beach looked great and the sunset was cool !!! Hawaii twice in one year how wonderful!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a lovely evening! Beach, good food, great pictures, a mini adventure in paradise! 

Glad you did breakfast on your terms and got that French toast!!!! That looks absolutely amazing! 

Glad you got the E settled with a ride and enjoyed the beach


----------



## kid-at-heart

Wow, somehow I am way behind in reading your TR.  Must have something to do with those darn students of mine wanting me to pay attention to them.  Bad students, actually good students.  

Wow, Hawaii for work, I cannot imagine.  But you are right; a big city is a big city, the good parts and the bad parts.  Ouch re: the shoes, they are beautiful though.

We are off to Loveland, CO next week for an Antro conference, lots of walking involved since the conference always includes tours to out-of-the way, off-the-road sites.  No pretty shoes needed for this conference.  "We" means spouse-Rob, daughter-Sarah, and myself.  We attend these Antro conferences as a sort of family mini-vacation, it is work for me but a hobby for Rob and Sarah.  Sarah, our daughter is 15 and has been attending conferences since she was eight weeks old.  Now that she is older she actually goes to the seminars, interacts, and is truly an active, paying participant.  Poor child tends to end up having to write a report for school, not on what I did on my summer vacation but what I learned during my fall conference excursion.  "We" always pay Rob's and Sarah's expenses.  Work only covers my expenses, i.e., single occupant cost for hotels, etc. so I do not feel guilty when the family tags along. 

I have to brag.  We had planned to take a shuttle out of Denver to Loveland and for no reason atall, yesterday, I checked car rentals via Costco.  OH MY, we were able to reserve a standard size car for for four and a half days for less than $85.  WOOHOO, we will not be stuck eating every meal at only cafes within walking distance of the hotel.  

What a great vacation youse had, active, fun, beautiful scenery and lots of great foods.

Have a great weekend!  
Kate


----------



## jedijill

That French toast looked amazing!  Those shoes are crazy!

Hawaii just keeps moving up my list.  I need to get serious about planning a trip.

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

Chilly said:


> I had a baby girl on 11th September, she weighed 9lb 8oz and we've named her Freya Evangeline.



Congratulations on your beautiful (and beautifully named) baby girl!


----------



## Poolrat

Chilly, Congrats and such a cutie.  


Cynthia, 
  Such a hard life Hawaii for work.      Oh well I am heading to West Palm beach, no Hawaii but I am not complaining.  




You are so adventurous, and beautiful just being able to walk and enjoy.  Very good yummy cocktails even though the Mai Tai was not at the top of the list.  
I am a sucker for a sunset too.  That and fireworks.


----------



## englishrose47

podsnel said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful (and beautifully named) baby girl!



Yes Congrats!!!


----------



## CarolynK

Great beach pictures, as usual! 

I love the shoe shot in the airport! I am always amazed at the (sometimes bad) choices people make in shoes while traveling...there used to be a website for posting bad shoe sightings in WDW, your picture would have fit right in!


----------



## DisSarahK

I'm loving this trip report!

One quick question--where did you stay on your work trip?  We're getting to Oahu late at night and I'm thinking of staying off-site that first night since we're not staying on points.  I'd rather pay less for the first night and maybe have a shot at an upgrade if we check-in at a normal hour.


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> Sorry about your feet.
> I love Duck Tours. Have done 3 so far.
> The beach pics are gorgeous.
> It looked like a nice business trip beside the feet situation.



Duck tours are fun, I have done the Seattle one and it was enjoyable.

It is a lovely beach and you can definitely understand why it is such a destination for folks.



dizneeat said:


> I thought I had commented on your poor feet, but can't find it now!  Sorry about that.




No worries Karin! I am so behind everywhere myself.  Hoping to get a little caught up today.



dizneeat said:


> Looks like a nice trip, but I cannot believe all the walking you did.  And then going for a run on your last morning there!



It's a challenge when I have these crazy business travel months to get any kind of excersise in so I have to fit in what I can.  And I am so glad I did, it really made this trip so much more enjoyable for me.  Sometimes it just isn't possible.  This week I had a 2 night trip to Vegas and I literally didn't leave the building other than to go to the Walgreens across the street.  Events from 7-7 followed by dinner.  No time, or energy to work out on that one!  



dizneeat said:


> Good choice on taking a taxi to the airport and not be rushed! Oh, and Tom would have LOVED your choice of beverage at the airport!



The Kona IPA is really tasty and sadly it isn't one that gets exported (yet) so it is fun to have.



Flossbolna said:


> Oh, I love the story of your Hawaii work trip second part! I really like what I saw of the more city like part of the island as compared to Aulani. I am seriously scheming for Hawaii in 2015 (already have grand ideas for 2014 and need to save up some points) and am thinking of combining Aulani with other destinations. Oh, and I still have the idea of the Seattle stopover on the back of my mind!



There is a lot to see in the city, very very different than Aulani and it was nice to have that contrast.  You must fly through Seattle!!!  Aulani really is worth every point.  It was killing me to be so close and yet so far, however I can't deny that there really are some lovely things about Waikiki.  I could definitely see the merits of a split stay..Jeff wants nothing to do with that idea.  

So he will do the driving as the boys need to see and experience Waikiki...and we all need to eat at Dukes!



MEK said:


> So, this must have been Friday night update night for everyone!



It was a nice way to have the flight go by fast for me!  Now I need to get caught up everywhere else and get this one moving along so I have time for a little PTR for the NYE trip!



MEK said:


> Those pictures were totally enjoyable.  I absolutely love all the buildings and the beaches and the people.  And the bride - no worries - you could have been taking pictures of anything.



Not if I'd have stopped and gotten a truly decent picture.  It was rather empty where I was and would have been incredibly obvious.  Poor thing was squinting into the sun though.



MEK said:


> Dinner looks delicious and having it served with an edible flower is all the better.



The presentation was lovely wasn't it!  I do love when the tacos come in the little stands, keeps the others from getting soggy while you eat the first one. I wish they all did that.



MEK said:


> Sorry the mai tai was not super yummy.  Guess you have to go to the Poly for that!



My boat drink at JB's was lovely though!  

Thanks for sharing your business trip.  Love Jeff's shirt.[/QUOTE]



Chilly said:


> Well I don't get paid the whole time but its still good.
> 
> Wish I was lying on that beach right now it looks gorgeous.



I wish I was on that beach too.  It's a blustery day here as Pooh would say.


----------



## Chilly

podsnel said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful (and beautifully named) baby girl!





Poolrat said:


> Chilly, Congrats and such a cutie.





englishrose47 said:


> Yes Congrats!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Glad to hear the work event itself was successful and good for you for taking some time to enjoy yourself that evening.  I have heard of Duke's as well - looks awesome!  Sorry to hear the mai tai was not as great.

Waikiki does look crazy busy but I feel like it is a must see.  Maybe a few days there in the heart of it and then head to Aulani or another island.  

There I go, planning my imaginary Hawaiian vacation.  

Really hope your work allows you to head back there more often.  That would be quite a perk!


----------



## Flossbolna

eandesmom said:


> There is a lot to see in the city, very very different than Aulani and it was nice to have that contrast.  You must fly through Seattle!!!  Aulani really is worth every point.  It was killing me to be so close and yet so far, however I can't deny that there really are some lovely things about Waikiki.  I could definitely see the merits of a split stay..Jeff wants nothing to do with that idea.
> 
> So he will do the driving as the boys need to see and experience Waikiki...and we all need to eat at Dukes!



I will try my best about Seattle! But I have to admit that your home town has some strong competition on the West Coast. Besides Disneyland I would also love to return to San Francisco to see the Walt Disney Museum.

So, are there any plans for a family trip to Hawaii yet? You seem to have plenty of tickers going at the moment, but I can't see Hawaii there...


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Wrong TR.


----------



## franandaj

I always like it when you can get some fun out of a work trip. I was going to say that we have a place here in Huntington called Duke's. And then I saw it on the napkin. Nice sunset shots.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Diamond Head sighting



Sigh...I miss it.



eandesmom said:


> *TURTLE!
> *
> Seriously, right there!  Of course he didn't pop up again for me to snap his picture but it was darn cool and very unexpected.  He was HUGE!



Very cool!! 



eandesmom said:


> I started with a Mai Tai because well, I was in Hawaii, it was Friday,  and it would seem wrong to not have one.



Julie is still bummed she couldn't have one while we were there.



eandesmom said:


> I asked what the fish in the fish tacos were (yes, I am that predictable...I had them for lunch today in Vegas lol!).







eandesmom said:


> Besides I needed the torture Jeff picture.



Of course.  Carry on. 



eandesmom said:


> Sigh.  Just beautiful!  Amazingly busy tooguess there is no such thing as an "off" season in Waikiki!



Gorgeous sunset!



eandesmom said:


> Interestingly enough despite all the fish I ate...not one slice of pineapple this trip.



No pineapple?  That's like going to Kansas City and skipping the bbq.



eandesmom said:


> Pretty sure Aulani is at the end of the rainbow



 I agree!



eandesmom said:


> Thats as close to Aulani as I got!



We'll have to do something about that...



eandesmom said:


> I had wanted the Portuguese Sweet Bread French toast but got talked into the special, which was that, filled with orange marmalade, bacon and one egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topped with coconut syrup it was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Though I did find myself in a food coma or sugar crash a bit later lol!



Man, that looks good!



eandesmom said:


> Instead I planned to hit Kona Brewing, and do a little work.
> 
> So I did!
> And tortured Jeff one last time



Nice work!  Great place to hang out.  Spoiler.


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok, that whole "no beer until your other drink is finished" rule is a new one to me too.    I don't quite get that one.  It is too bad that you didn't realize there was a Margaritaville right there before hand, but at least you got to go check it out.   


That picture you took at the airport wasn't a picture of someone's shoes.  They're called stilts.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Glad to hear the work event itself was successful and good for you for taking some time to enjoy yourself that evening.  I have heard of Duke's as well - looks awesome!  Sorry to hear the mai tai was not as great.



It wasn't bad, it just wasn't great either.  But the food and the setting was perfect!  It was a VERY good work event and last weeks one, as good or possibly better.  It does help when you are that crazy busy, if they go well.  I am so behind though...I literally have an exploding bedroom as I haven't had time to swap out/in my fall clothes and so stuff is all over the place as I dig for warmer garb!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Waikiki does look crazy busy but I feel like it is a must see.  Maybe a few days there in the heart of it and then head to Aulani or another island.
> There I go, planning my imaginary Hawaiian vacation.



I do think it's a must see and do and personally I agree staying there would be best for that.  Jeff is reallly against it, and a split stay on the same island but we will see.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Really hope your work allows you to head back there more often.  That would be quite a perk!



Me too, there is a decent chance of one more trip this calendar year.



Flossbolna said:


> I will try my best about Seattle! But I have to admit that your home town has some strong competition on the West Coast. Besides Disneyland I would also love to return to San Francisco to see the Walt Disney Museum.



You have family in the Bay area, right?  I adore SF and oh, the museum!  Jeff and I went there last year on our couples get away and it was wonderful.  There is a good chance we will be down this summer, probably with the kids and if so will definitely take them to it.



Flossbolna said:


> So, are there any plans for a family trip to Hawaii yet? You seem to have plenty of tickers going at the moment, but I can't see Hawaii there...



Yeah, it's a little crazy isn't it?  More tickers than I've ever had for sure.

There is a loose plan for 2015, my preference is Feb for points, Jeff's preference is April.  A lot will depend on whether we actually go on the Sept cruise or not but I may book Feb at 11m just to be safe at least for the holiday weekend part of it.  We will see, I'll be looking at it a bit more closely after the holidays.



Wicket's Mom said:


> Wrong TR.



 No worries



franandaj said:


> I always like it when you can get some fun out of a work trip. I was going to say that we have a place here in Huntington called Duke's. And then I saw it on the napkin. Nice sunset shots.



It's funny, we have a Duke's here, which we are quite fond of (amazing chowder!) and I originally thought it was that one but nope, same as Huntington Beach.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sigh...I miss it.



me too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie is still bummed she couldn't have one while we were there.



You'll have to go back.  Someday 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Gorgeous sunset!



It was!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No pineapple?  That's like going to Kansas City and skipping the bbq.



I know, isn't that funny?  Though I have been to KC many many times and not had BBW.  LOL.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work!  Great place to hang out.  Spoiler.



It was, I just couldn't believe that in the airport itself, I couldn't get wifi!  I'd have an update up if I could have!  Finding it hard to get chunks of time to get any updates done!


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Ok, that whole "no beer until your other drink is finished" rule is a new one to me too.    I don't quite get that one.  It is too bad that you didn't realize there was a Margaritaville right there before hand, but at least you got to go check it out.



Apparently you can't have 2 drinks on the table for one person.  No matter if the first drink is mostly ice!

In a way I am glad about Margaritaville, it definitely didn't have the ambiance of Dukes, or the view.  The food would have been good but I'm glad I ate where I did and had that experience and I'd do the same again to be honest.  Only bummer is next time on a non work trip, we will  have the kids so can't eat in the bar....



afwdwfan said:


> That picture you took at the airport wasn't a picture of someone's shoes.  They're called stilts.



They were probably 4-5" heels that is for sure.  Which I confess to owning myself BUT wouldn't wear them through the airport in a million years!


----------



## eandesmom

Ok, I am going to really try to get caught up everywhere, sorry that I am so behind on threads. I can't complain, but between our amazing getaway to SF for the America's Cup, work trips to HI and Las Vegas and well, life (and a girls weekend that starts Friday) I am in the weeds as they say.  Or drinking from a firehose.  Pick one.   I have lurked on some but UGH posting from my phone drives me nuts.  I am here and will be reading and commenting I promise!  I thought I’d do a few trip updates before I continue on with our 2nd attempt to visit Haunauma Bay.  [

*NYE trip. *

We are in double digits finally!  VERY exciting stuff.   Under 90 days even! No real movement otherwise.  So far, 6 of us have park tickets, 9 of us have plane tickets, 12 have rooms.  The 3 who don't have tickets are a bit in flux.  First is my sister and her husband.  He is getting promoted on Friday.  Which is a wonderful thing.  He is a police officer and will become a sergeant.  The not so wonderful part is it means he moves to the bottom of the vacation totem pole.  He can request it, it could get approved, or not, but either way they can rescind it up until the moment he leaves.  So they haven't bought tickets (plane or park). They plan to, so they say, and will get him a fully refundable one.  No pregnancy complications (which is a bummer for them) but this is just as complicated, if not more so.  The other ? is my nephew Isaac.  My exSIL can't afford the ticket and my brother says he wants to send him but…hasn't done anything about it yet.  Of course, prices continue to go up.  We've offered up the room and a 5 day hopper and food for him but that's all I can really manage.  So, we will see.  It will be a bummer for the other 4 boys if Izzy can't make it, especially Evan as they are close.  I am really torn on what to do about the whole Magic Band, FP+ thing here.  It should be in full roll out  by our trip.  However, it remains to be seen as to whether the Swan/Dolphin will have it extended to them or not.  In theory, FP+  very well may be as long as people have MDE set up and link tickets.  While I love the spontaneity of not pre-picking…given the time of year for this trip it seems like it would be a good thing.  Coordinating it with the other rooms, linking accounts, etc, doesn't seem quite as much fun though.  However right now my ticket can't be linked (PAP voucher number) and I don't know if that will be fixed or not.  My sister and her boys don’t have tickets yet and may or may not buy ahead of time.  It does make me wonder...is part of the idea behind FP+ to get folks to buy tickets earlier???  I am thinking that maybe I will go ahead and at least order the bands for all in our villa, that way we would have the option to link tickets if we want, or not, but at least we have them.  Thoughts?  

*DL Marching Band trip *

Right now this looks like a go.  It is not official and won’t be until mid/late October when they get the "commitment" letters (and a deposit lol) back.  But apparently they only need 100 kids to commit and there is something like 600+ that could potentially go between marching band, orchestra, cheer, pipers and lassies.  It is over Easter, which annoys me, but it is what it is.  They seem to have changed the trip to be a 3 night/4 day instead of 2 nights which is also a bit of a bummer as I need to then probably extend our portion as well.  Right now I have booked a VGC studio for 6 nights, the Sat before Easter through Friday.  I really debated studio versus a 1B.  I would MUCH rather be in a 1B for a variety of reasons but given that it’s Easter, the points are nuts and it really would cause issues with potential future trips so....we were good.  No one else seemed to care but me.    Evan's response:  _"All I care about is hitting rope drop on the last day and a fancy big breakfast the last day.  Can we do that?" _ Eric's response: _ "Does it have a verandah? As long as it does, that’s all I care about"_  Jeff's: _"Why would we spend twice the points?"_  More than actually.  Well honey..because you are a HORRIBLE sleeper with the kids in the room.      It is not a given however that Jeff will be going so it may be irrelevant. Evan is over the moon as 2 of his closest band friends families are also going for extended stays and have already booked at the Grand Californian as well.  It should be fun.  I do need help on room requests though.  What should I ask for????  

*Girls F&G Trip *

We are under 2 weeks from our 7m booking date so will be taking care of that soon.  We plan to stay at Old Key West and I am so excited to visit there again, I absolutely love that resort (and the Turtle Krawl!) Hopefully the trip will be Mary Ellen (MEK), Jenny (rentayenta) and I.  Jenny has had some complications thanks to DCL cancelling her January cruise and the rescheduling may complicate things.  We really really hope she can make it!  

*DISmeets *

I am weeks late on this first one!  Mndisneygirl (Sheree) came through Seattle with her family on their way back to Minnesota from a week on the Wonder, wandering through Alaska at the end of August, just before school started and life got nuts.  The timing was great.  I had a lunch meeting downtown and so was able to head down early and meet up with Sheree and her lovely family before my meeting.  



 

We met at their hotel and then went to get coffee.  This is where I was a total hostess failure.  I had the bright idea that it might be fun to go somewhere other than Starbucks.  Tully's is a local small coffee chain that was on the verge of bankruptcy for a long time.  Patrick Dempsey (aka McDreamy from Grey’s Anatomy) bought the company after much drama (Starbucks wanted to buy it too).  What I didn't realize is that in the interim, several of the downtown locations that I used to frequent, had closed!  Google failed us and we wandered around for a bit, looking for places that no longer existed and ended up at...Starbucks!    LOL!  Of course the Tully's by my house is still open, as is the one in Jeff’s office building.  The Tully's there (at the Boeing Plant) is their highest grossing store. It was so much fun to catch up with them and really spend some time chatting and getting to know everyone.  I hope our paths cross again!  I have another meet coming in October.  I will be headed to the Windy City for a conference and am very excited to meet Kathy and Mark (KatMark) for lunch!  

Ok, back to Haunama Bay!  Coming soon.  Really. I hope!    It is mostly written....trick will be if I can get it up before my girls weekend.


----------



## KatMark

You have been busy. 

I'm sorry about those that don't have tickets, etc., and hope that all works out soon.

I am so glad you are heading back to OKW for your girls trip. You know I love the resort and the Turtle Krawl.

Fun DISmeet with Sheree.

I am so looking forward to meeting you for lunch this month. Unfortunately, Mark will not be joining us. I know you've not been on my TR for awhile and I have not posted this on FB becasue I am friends with some of Mark's co-workers, but he may be out of a job at the end of the year and he doesn't work downtown like I do so he can't get the day off. So it will be just a girl's lunch.


----------



## Chilly

Family trips are complicated! Not sure I could hack it again.


----------



## TagsMissy

Hello fellow PNW'er from north of the 49th! Great report and photos, it's really making me miss Aulani and Hawaii.... just over 7 months and we'll be back though. Is there a way to make the time go faster?


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Nice updates and some more beautiful Hawaiian scenery!  That lagoon area looks so nice and relaxing, even with all the people.  What a beautiful place to relax and enjoy the ocean!  And your sunset pictures are simple gorgeous! 

I have never thought about fish tacos being appealing, but you make them sound so good and your pictures look very appetizing.  I guess I may just have to give them a try sometime. 

I guess I know now why they call it work...........being subjected to such misery just for your job has to be simply torture!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> You have been busy.



Yes.



KatMark said:


> I'm sorry about those that don't have tickets, etc., and hope that all works out soon.



It will be what it will be.  There is actually a party on Saturday night where this will likely be discussed but I'll be at my girls weekend so, who knows.  I can only control what I can and I do recognize that my sense of urgency is not the same as the rest.  The only thing that will really impact me is if I forget to cancel an ADR that has my CC tied to it!



KatMark said:


> I am so glad you are heading back to OKW for your girls trip. You know I love the resort and the Turtle Krawl.



It is a magical place, I am very excited to go back.



KatMark said:


> Fun DISmeet with Sheree.



Such a lovely family, very very fun!



KatMark said:


> I am so looking forward to meeting you for lunch this month. Unfortunately, Mark will not be joining us. I know you've not been on my TR for awhile and I have not posted this on FB becasue I am friends with some of Mark's co-workers, but he may be out of a job at the end of the year and he doesn't work downtown like I do so he can't get the day off. So it will be just a girl's lunch.



I've been lurking on the updates, I really despise posting from my phone, never seems to go well.  I did miss the chatter though so don't know what is going on but will be thinking of you guys.  Having lived there I know how hard it is to get downtown, it's not a simple thing to do for lunch!

I am sorry for being so far behind, it is horrible but I can't keep up...especially on some of the faster moving ones!  I am here though and will keep trying 



Chilly said:


> Family trips are complicated! Not sure I could hack it again.



I do think it will be fine, enough are going and committed to make it a great trip.  I do hope the rest really do come but we will see.  Life is complicated and things just don't always work out and I totally get that.



TagsMissy said:


> Hello fellow PNW'er from north of the 49th! Great report and photos, it's really making me miss Aulani and Hawaii.... just over 7 months and we'll be back though. Is there a way to make the time go faster?



I wish!  I have warm trips in 7 months too, cannot wait for that.  Aulani is a special place isn't it!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice updates and some more beautiful Hawaiian scenery!  That lagoon area looks so nice and relaxing, even with all the people.  What a beautiful place to relax and enjoy the ocean!  And your sunset pictures are simple gorgeous!



I think that end would be a lovely part to stay at.  Right on the beach but not really quite Waikiki.  The sunset was lovely and the phone did ok!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I have never thought about fish tacos being appealing, but you make them sound so good and your pictures look very appetizing.  I guess I may just have to give them a try sometime.



I think it depends on what you like.  For me, grilled  and/or blackened fish is simply fabulous in a taco (if it's the right kind and quality fish of course).  I do not care for fish tacos made with fried fish and those are common as well.  It's really not so different than say grilled mahi with some mango salsa...it's just in a tortilla!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I guess I know now why they call it work...........being subjected to such misery just for your job has to be simply torture!



Work travel can occasionally have its benefits, it is draining though, especially at certain events.  This was a good trip and I was happy to have the small amount of down time I did have.  Nice to have the outside to enjoy, certainly beats room service (which they didn't have) and a pay per view movie!


----------



## MEK

Ugh - sounds like there are a couple major things that still need to work out for your upcoming trip.  It's really nothing you can solve.  You just have to wait.  I'm not sure what to recommend on the FP+ front.  My friends don't have their tickets either and probably won't purchase them until they get there which leaves FP+ out for the second half of my trip.  Sigh.  

Yay for a DISmeet with Sheree.  It must have been really fun to see her again.  Speaking for Sheree.  I hope she does a TR!

And Yay for lunch with Kathy and Mark.  That sounds wonderful.  You certainly are the traveler these days.  Enjoy what you can between your work responsibilities.


----------



## chattadisser

Sheesh you have been busy and there seems no end in sight! God bless you for organizing the family trip, I couldn't do it. Too many people's issues to keep track of!

I hadn't thought about the no tickets = no pre-planned FP+ part. It does seem like a convient way to get people to purchase park tickets earlier. And, like you said, any other time of year its probably not a big deal but during that time, definately a big deal.

Christine


----------



## podsnel

YOU have SO much going on!  I am so jealous you already have been BACK to Hawaii!!! Even if it was for work- you still got to be in the Aloha state. 

We are also under 90 days for our NYE trip- we go the day after Christmas.    So happy we got Palo Brunch and Remy dinner on pirate night- I wasn't sure about either, because there is a VERY high ratio of CC members on the ship- and MANY who are waaaay beyond silver, which is what I still am- until this cruise is over, that is.  I'll be gold on the Oct 2014 one with MEK- did I hear you might join us?  You should! It's a double dip!  So no brunch, but LOADS of time on CC. 

I hope Jenny will still go with you to OKW- as I said before, you will love her- she is a tiny bundle of HUGE Disney energy!


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.  You really do have a lot going on.  I know I've said it before, but I really am in awe of your ability to handle and coordinate such a large NYE trip, especially when you have so many variables floating around.  I just don't think I'd have the patience to do it!!!  I do hope that things come together and everyone will be able to go when everything is said and done.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Ugh - sounds like there are a couple major things that still need to work out for your upcoming trip.  It's really nothing you can solve.  You just have to wait.  I'm not sure what to recommend on the FP+ front.  My friends don't have their tickets either and probably won't purchase them until they get there which leaves FP+ out for the second half of my trip.  Sigh.



Does it leave it out or does it just mean you can't schedule them until that first day?  I wonder if there is still an advantage.  So for us, if everyone is set and linked the first day in theory we could then schedule for the rest of the trip.  Question really is, what will still be left?  Does it help, or hurt?  If we link, then we can't do regular.  I know you can now but I do expect that to be "fixed" by our dates.  Unfortunately even if my sister buys her tickets early (the one for sure going, not worrying about the rest) it doesn't address the problem with my PAP and my folks being at the Swan.  I think I will order the bands just in case, at least we have options that way, right?  I do think it is CRAZY that they are sending 2 sets of bands for split stays.  The packaging is wasteful enough but now that?  



MEK said:


> Yay for a DISmeet with Sheree.  It must have been really fun to see her again.  Speaking for Sheree.  I hope she does a TR!



I do too!  They had a wonderful time, I know that and I really wish that my whole gang could have been there as they would have really hit it off.  It was really fun to see her and I truly enjoy her DH and the girls, just adorable!



MEK said:


> And Yay for lunch with Kathy and Mark.  That sounds wonderful.  You certainly are the traveler these days.  Enjoy what you can between your work responsibilities.



Very excited to meet Kathy!  I do wish the work trips were more spread out. I used to travel a LOT for business, there are good things about it for sure but oh, in between trips trying to get caught up is nuts.  Chicago will be a little frustrating for me, having lived there there are so many things I want to go see and do that I love about that town and I simply won't have any free time.  Or very little at any rate, first and last mornings really.



chattadisser said:


> Sheesh you have been busy and there seems no end in sight! God bless you for organizing the family trip, I couldn't do it. Too many people's issues to keep track of!



It's my busy season...I won't take a breath until maybe 12/24.  LOL!  I'm not trying to track their issues, I figure they will update me when they have info.  I've really done all I can.



chattadisser said:


> I hadn't thought about the no tickets = no pre-planned FP+ part. It does seem like a convient way to get people to purchase park tickets earlier. And, like you said, any other time of year its probably not a big deal but during that time, definately a big deal.
> 
> Christine



It really kind of just hit me yesterday, with the 60 day window, that the pre-sale is probably a huge driver.  The other thing I'm a bit unclear on, is will that force me to do online check in?  I don't like online check in.



podsnel said:


> YOU have SO much going on!  I am so jealous you already have been BACK to Hawaii!!! Even if it was for work- you still got to be in the Aloha state.



It is a tease though, to spend 5 hours on the plane, less than 72 on the island and 5 back.  I squished in what I could for sure!



podsnel said:


> We are also under 90 days for our NYE trip- we go the day after Christmas.    So happy we got Palo Brunch and Remy dinner on pirate night- I wasn't sure about either, because there is a VERY high ratio of CC members on the ship- and MANY who are waaaay beyond silver, which is what I still am- until this cruise is over, that is.  I'll be gold on the Oct 2014 one with MEK- did I hear you might join us?  You should! It's a double dip!  So no brunch, but LOADS of time on CC.



I am crushed that I miss you by A DAY!

Oh I wish on the 10/14 DD!!!  Tentative plans with Mary Ellen for 2015 F&W but right now Jeff and I are booked on the 9/20 Magic out of San Juan for fall 2014.  Jeff would love the CC part but not so sure I could sell him on the rest...on a DD you can't get the 10% on board on both cruises can you, just one, right?

I don't know if we will really go on that cruise, I hope so but lots of moving parts and it's very far away.

LOVE Palo Brunch!  Not so sure about Remy, Jeff has no interest at all, though the food does look incredible!



podsnel said:


> I hope Jenny will still go with you to OKW- as I said before, you will love her- she is a tiny bundle of HUGE Disney energy!



We have met, last fall.  Love her!!!!  I hope she goes too, and I hope she does the DL 1/2 with me in August of 2014 but that's a whole different trip and story.


----------



## eandesmom

Driving in we found it was OPEN! 



We paid our dollar, pulled in, parked and headed over.

After you pay admission, you have to wait for the next scheduled video. It is mandatory, you may not head down to the bay until you see it and it runs on a schedule.  So we waited.  And sunscreened, and drank water, which we'd forgotten our bottle in the car so paid too much for one there.  We needed more after those steps!.  We watched the video which basically tells you not to touch ANYTHING or walk on ANYTHING and then we were cut loose.  There is a tram you can take down but of course, we walked.

There is a nice little informational stand at the base.  Of course if you just saw the video, other than comparing what you saw to the pictures there for fish ID'ing I'm  not sure how much business they get.





To the right was locker rental and if memory serves, restrooms and places to rinse off. We rented a locker.  Neither of us were comfortable leaving car keys etc on the beach.  At $7, its not cheap! 

We looked to the right









Straight out





And to the left









We liked the look of things to the left

















Mandatories taken care of we headed to a spot we thought looked good and as fast as you can move, with snorkel gear, we were in that water!
The reef starts pretty early and you do have to be very careful to 1) not step on it 2) not accidentally kick it and 3) not scrape yourself up on it!  There was decent wind and as a result, it was not exactly a warm experience and the visibility was less than ideal.  We did see quite a few fish though due to the cloudiness, the colors were not as visible as we would d have liked.  Jeff tends to haul A at times while snorkeling whereas I tend to meander and hang.  It is not always the best pairing as you really should stay with a buddy at all times.  As a result, I looked down at one point to see a turtle right under me.  Excitedly I popped up, and waved Jeff over yelling TURTLE! who quickly came over.  By this time though, we had also started the turtle a bit and he took off like a bat out of you know what.  Jeff followed.  I however, who had popped up to alert Jeff, then needed to get my mask and snorkel reset to join them (without kicking coral), was left in the dust.  Jeff was crabby I didnt follow and I was crabby he took off without me.  Oh well.  Main thing is we saw, and swam with,  a turtle!



We snorkeled for 60-90 minutes.  As lovely as it was, at a certain point, the fact that you haven't eaten and you have gone up and down 2200 steps, then walked down to the beach and snorkeled, does hit you.  We were HUNGRY! And decided to head out.  Which meant back up.  No tram for us!









Looking down at our spot









It is so gorgeous!





You can really see the reef in some of these













This is where we were (and our Turtle)













_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

It's kind of like sunset pictures, you can't have too many, right?









If you do have to leave (like you left your sunscreen or towel in the car) and want to come back, make sure you get your hand stamped!





Also, if you plan to be back more than once in the same trip, or within a year, there is a log book you can add your name to so you do not have to watch the video again.

Entry to the theater where you see the video (exciting stuff huh)





No line at the ticket booth (Jeff must have been taking a bio break, can't imagine I stopped just to take these shots at the end when I was starving lol)





Looks far away from the top 





More stairs back to the parking lot





A nice view of the earlier part of our day





At 2:59, according to my notes, we were in the car driving out.  All I'd had was a banana.  Jeff had a bit more.

We were on a mission!  Starving and yes, a wee bit cranky as a result.

I really do recommend going here, especially for newer snorkelers, it is an amazing first experience and a great way to get your feet wet.  Literally!  earlier in the day would have been better visibility wise I think, as well as crowds but on the flip side OH did that water feel good after our little stairmaster adventure.  Pure heaven.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

So fun to find a couple of updates!  

Your NY plans seem to be shaping up nicely.    The whole FP+ thing does put a bit of a wrench in things for us veterans, doesn't it?  

Love your boys reaction to the DL trip:  rope drop, food and verandah.  Raising them right, I see!  

You got to snorkle.  Hurrah!!!  The pictures are stunning.  That reef is quite expansive!

I cannot imagine how hungry you were.  I am hungry just thinking about it!!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Thank you for posting so many pictures....like you said, you can never have too many.  Each and every one of them are gorgeous!  How neat that you were able to see and swim with the turtle.  That's a neat memory to have.

Every time we go swimming, I come out starving to death.  I can only imagine how hungry you were after all that you had done that day. I can almost hear your tummy rumbling from here.


----------



## KatMark

What a great update, Cynthia. 

I just sit there and am in awe of the view. So, so beautiful.

I have never gone snorkeling and really ought to try it before I get much older.


----------



## rentayenta

Full thigh shot? You are my hero.  Runner legs girl! 


That water looks unbelievably beautiful. :cloud: Those views could never get old. 


I've never snorkeled either. I'm waiting until I get it Hawaii.  Wish M was reading this.


----------



## MEK

You are right - You can never have too many pictures of that view.  I am glad the parking lot was open and that you were finally able to snorkel.  

So the purpose the video was to scare you so you wouldn't even dream of touching a single thing?  Fun stuff!  

How cool that you got to get up close and personal with the turtle.

Bring on lunch!  Can't believe you guys did all that activity without eating.  I would be like this.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  You really do have a lot going on.  I know I've said it before, but I really am in awe of your ability to handle and coordinate such a large NYE trip, especially when you have so many variables floating around.  I just don't think I'd have the patience to do it!!!  I do hope that things come together and everyone will be able to go when everything is said and done.



Well I haven't done a darn bit of coordinating lately but thank you so much, that is very sweet 



2xcited2sleep said:


> So fun to find a couple of updates!



I figured if I didn't get Haunauma Bay up today, it could be Sunday which I really didn't want!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Your NY plans seem to be shaping up nicely.    The whole FP+ thing does put a bit of a wrench in things for us veterans, doesn't it?



It really does put a bit of a wrench!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love your boys reaction to the DL trip:  rope drop, food and verandah.  Raising them right, I see!



They have their priorities straight, bless their hearts!



2xcited2sleep said:


> You got to snorkle.  Hurrah!!!  The pictures are stunning.  That reef is quite expansive!



It is so beautiful and really just a lovely beach to hang out at on top of it all.  Easy to put a full half day in there I'd think.



2xcited2sleep said:


> I cannot imagine how hungry you were.  I am hungry just thinking about it!!!



I was SOOOOO hungry it wasn't even funny.  We did have trail mix on top of Koko Head but that didn't sustain me for long.



mickeystoontown said:


> Thank you for posting so many pictures....like you said, you can never have too many.  Each and every one of them are gorgeous!  How neat that you were able to see and swim with the turtle.  That's a neat memory to have.



It was so neat, he was right under me!!



mickeystoontown said:


> Every time we go swimming, I come out starving to death.  I can only imagine how hungry you were after all that you had done that day. I can almost hear your tummy rumbling from here.



It was!  I do generally eat a late lunch but when it gets late late like that...ugh.



KatMark said:


> What a great update, Cynthia.
> 
> I just sit there and am in awe of the view. So, so beautiful.



Hard to believe it really is that blue, and that clear.  Just amazing.



KatMark said:


> I have never gone snorkeling and really ought to try it before I get much older.



One of the wonderful things about snorkeling is that age really isn't that much of an issue.  If you can swim, you can snorkel.  It's a bit wierd at first to get used to the mask ect and I'm not one to dive down with my mask on and then worry about spewing the water out of the snorkel (Jeff is), you can really see a lot just floating along, mask down.  Very zen at times!




rentayenta said:


> Full thigh shot? You are my hero.  Runner legs girl!



 you crack me up.  And are great for my ego.  Thank you.  There is something to be said about the strategically turned leg versus the full on shot.    I keep hoping for a runner rear but that just doesn't seem to be happening.   



rentayenta said:


> That water looks unbelievably beautiful. :cloud: Those views could never get old.



No, they really don't get old do they?  Just amazing



rentayenta said:


> I've never snorkeled either. I'm waiting until I get it Hawaii.  Wish M was reading this.



I can't believe that with all your Mexico trips!  That's just WRONG my friend, wrong!  You must do it on the cruise with Joshua.  Don't wait, life is too short.  Besides, then you have a basis for comparison.



MEK said:


> You are right - You can never have too many pictures of that view.  I am glad the parking lot was open and that you were finally able to snorkel.



Well we had snorkeled once already at Aulani, it just wasn't very good.  VERY cloudy water so didn't see much at all and as a result, weren't out long.  This was better but I do think it would have been even better earlier in the day.



MEK said:


> So the purpose the video was to scare you so you wouldn't even dream of touching a single thing?  Fun stuff!



The sad thing is, people still do.  We spoke with a guy at the top of Koko Head who went on and on about how he would grab the turtles and ride them 



MEK said:


> How cool that you got to get up close and personal with the turtle.



It was!  Although I was terrified I was going to kick him in the  head with my fins and was glad I had the short ones for that reason even if the longer ones do give you more control in the surf.



MEK said:


> Bring on lunch!  Can't believe you guys did all that activity without eating.  I would be like this.



I was.  We both were.  I can't believe we didn't think to pack a lunch but the whole doing both Koko and Haunauma was very spur of the moment.  Worth it but oh were we starving!


----------



## rentayenta

Caught up on the chatting and want to say thanks girls . Loved meeting both of you, Cynthia and Ellen. Disney ball of energy. 

Sadly yes, the cruise being canceled and moved to late March has thrown a wrench in the May girls's trip.......for now. I'm not saying it won't happen but it'll take more finagling but its not impossible. 


I'm ALL about the DL 1/2 in August Cynthia!  I can do a 16 mile minute no matter what.  

Your plans all look wonderful and your plate is full. Once Joshua's bar mitzvah is done on the 12th, I'll be able to breath again.  Hopefully sleep too. And plan. 

I'm signed up to do our Utah NAMI Walk on 10/19. I'm hoping to run some of it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Driving in we found it was OPEN!








eandesmom said:


> The reef starts pretty early and you do have to be very careful to 1) not step on it 2) not accidentally kick it and 3) not scrape yourself up on it!



Do not taunt the reef.



eandesmom said:


> Excitedly I popped up, and waved Jeff over yelling TURTLE! who quickly came over.  By this time though, we had also started the turtle a bit and he took off like a bat out of you know what.  Jeff followed.  I however, who had popped up to alert Jeff, then needed to get my mask and snorkel reset to join them (without kicking coral), was left in the dust.  Jeff was crabby I didnt follow and I was crabby he took off without me.  Oh well.  Main thing is we saw, and swam with,  a turtle!



How cool is that?!



eandesmom said:


> Looking down at our spot



What a gorgeous beach!  Love the colors and clarity of the water from above.



eandesmom said:


> It's kind of like sunset pictures, you can't have too many, right?



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up and just stunning beach shots. 

So glad the snorkeling worked out but sorry you were so hungry and crabby.


----------



## emmysmommy

What awesome views!  Beautiful beach and bay.  You guys are quite the die hards on vacation with all your hiking and stair climbing!!  I suppose you kinda have to climb some stairs to get to the view    That and you wouldn't have such amazing legs if you didn't use them so much!!    (Ok, maybe you will because you are one of _those_ kind of lessed people!!) 

As for your December trip plans, you are doing the best that you can with what you have.  I have to hand it to you that you have all the options and angles covered.  You can only do so much to help get everyone's plans finalized.  Completely understand that your brother has a challenge with his planning - congrats to him on his promotion!!! 

I tend to agree that by December they may close the loop on the FP+ and the paper FP.  So it doesn't make sense to lock yourself in now to a plan if you won't be able to change later to paper.   At least you will be enjoying WDW at the holiday time with your family.  If nothing else you have a fabulous trip planned with all the dining and activities already.    (And again, I realize all the effort that has gone into the planning for that many people.  The options along make my head spin.) 

You have quite an exciting 2014 planned with all those trips and meet ups!  

Take care and have a great weekend!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay - I've been AWOL from the DIS for a bit, and had a LOT of catching up to do. I was way back before your business trip!

Anyway - glad you made it out of there with your feet still attached!  I hate blisters.  You managed to have a couple great looking meals (and beverages) too! Nice business trip!  

Your snorkeling location looked gorgeous!  Of course, there seems to be very little in HI that isn't gorgeous.  

We had a great time meeting up with you in Seattle too!  If we're ever out there again, we'll get the whole gang together - AND find a Tully's!

We did have a great time in Alaska and I'm hoping to get my TR started soon.  I have to figure out how I'm going to do pictures - my free photobucket is about full and I don't know if I'm going to shell out $ or try Flickr.  Any suggestions?

On another side note - I might be revisiting my spring break plans.  We are considering switching from Grand Californian to Aulani!!  I'm going to have to go back and re-read all your info on room choices and views!


----------



## Pinkocto

These magic bands sound a bit stressful.  I haven't heard a thing about them for my early December trip so I'm not bothering with them.  Congrats to your DB, hopefully there will be no problems with him going on vacation.  

Glad you could get into the beach, all those pictures are absolutely gorgeous!  I swam with a turtle once while diving, it was an amazing experience, so special.  Note to self, always keep snacks with me in Hawaii, I would hate to leave that gorgeous beach.


----------



## scottny

I would never use out points at holiday time. It is such a ripoff. I would book POP. LOL
OKW is our next resort to stay. I think sometime in May. 
Nice Dismeet. 
It looked like a nice spot to snorkel.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Caught up on the chatting and want to say thanks girls . Loved meeting both of you, Cynthia and Ellen. Disney ball of energy.



Just a ball of energy period I think...the Disney aspect is a bonus.



rentayenta said:


> Sadly yes, the cruise being canceled and moved to late March has thrown a wrench in the May girls's trip.......for now. I'm not saying it won't happen but it'll take more finagling but its not impossible.



Not impossible is good!  



rentayenta said:


> I'm ALL about the DL 1/2 in August Cynthia!  I can do a 16 mile minute no matter what.



YAY!  I am so excited!!!

You could do a 16 minute mile walk in your sleep I have a feeling. 



rentayenta said:


> Your plans all look wonderful and your plate is full. Once Joshua's bar mitzvah is done on the 12th, I'll be able to breath again.  Hopefully sleep too. And plan.



So soon!  He is looking adorable, I know I should say handsome but, he's just too cute still for that.



rentayenta said:


> I'm signed up to do our Utah NAMI Walk on 10/19. I'm hoping to run some of it.



Fun!  How long is that?  I have my first 10K (my first run anything ever) on the 27th.  Excited but nervous too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Do not taunt the reef.



No, it will bite you back!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> How cool is that?!



Supremely cool!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What a gorgeous beach!  Love the colors and clarity of the water from above.



It was gorgeous!  And it is good the lot fills as it keeps it at a reasonable crowd level.



Poolrat said:


> All caught up and just stunning beach shots.



It is a gorgeous place!



Poolrat said:


> So glad the snorkeling worked out but sorry you were so hungry and crabby.



I do wish I'd have packed lunch, it would have been a lovely spot for a picnic. But Koko head was unplanned and our times got all off.  In a good way really but we were hungry!



emmysmommy said:


> What awesome views!  Beautiful beach and bay.



Isn't it pretty there?



emmysmommy said:


> You guys are quite the die hards on vacation with all your hiking and stair climbing!!  I suppose you kinda have to climb some stairs to get to the view    That and you wouldn't have such amazing legs if you didn't use them so much!!    (Ok, maybe you will because you are one of _those_ kind of lessed people!!)



I think you burn far more calories on a park commando day than we did any day on our Hawaii trip.  We made up for any movement by being complete sloths for much of the trip.  We do love to hike though, or just really to be outside and moving and I was very happy we were able to fit some of that into the trip.  Dropping the extra 20 pounds did more for my legs than anything else though that's for sure.  That and a nice side angle photo.  LOL!




emmysmommy said:


> As for your December trip plans, you are doing the best that you can with what you have.  I have to hand it to you that you have all the options and angles covered.  You can only do so much to help get everyone's plans finalized.  Completely understand that your brother has a challenge with his planning - congrats to him on his promotion!!!



I had my first dream about this last night, dreamed we had to move it to Spring Break, which wouldn't work and it was a whole fiasco.  Much as I'd like to think I'm pretty chill about what I can't control, clearly there is something in the back of my mind.  




emmysmommy said:


> I tend to agree that by December they may close the loop on the FP+ and the paper FP.  So it doesn't make sense to lock yourself in now to a plan if you won't be able to change later to paper.   At least you will be enjoying WDW at the holiday time with your family.  If nothing else you have a fabulous trip planned with all the dining and activities already.    (And again, I realize all the effort that has gone into the planning for that many people.  The options along make my head spin.)



I figure ordering the bands at least allows us the option, of options.  I do hope that it rolls out to Swan/Dolphin by then though and they can book FP+ as well, it will be me that's the issue but really, as long as the rest can hit things I am ok with that.  I do worry about the holiday crowds.



emmysmommy said:


> You have quite an exciting 2014 planned with all those trips and meet ups!
> 
> Take care and have a great weekend!



Very busy 2014 and a very Disney one but it will be very fun!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Okay - I've been AWOL from the DIS for a bit, and had a LOT of catching up to do. I was way back before your business trip!



I don't think there is a thread I'm not behind on!  Not enough hours in the day.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Anyway - glad you made it out of there with your feet still attached!  I hate blisters.  You managed to have a couple great looking meals (and beverages) too! Nice business trip!



They are recovering, not 100% yet but much better.  I am happy to have a week off between business or other trips, I'm as behind at work as I am here!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Your snorkeling location looked gorgeous!  Of course, there seems to be very little in HI that isn't gorgeous.



Oh there are some seedy, sad and run down spots and boring office parks....but it is easy to stick to the pretty parts.



Mndisneygirl said:


> We had a great time meeting up with you in Seattle too!  If we're ever out there again, we'll get the whole gang together - AND find a Tully's!



I need to take a picture of one so Dave doesn't think I'm nuts!  It was really fun hanging out with you guys



Mndisneygirl said:


> We did have a great time in Alaska and I'm hoping to get my TR started soon.  I have to figure out how I'm going to do pictures - my free photobucket is about full and I don't know if I'm going to shell out $ or try Flickr.  Any suggestions?



Send out a bat signal!  I have the photobucket pro.  It's a little bit of a bummer as when I upgraded it was unlimited storage and now it's not.  But I didn't like the idea of my stuff in more than one place so it's been easier to keep it there.  I'd fill up another free one too fast and while I know folks that manage multiple accounts...I'm not one of them.



Mndisneygirl said:


> On another side note - I might be revisiting my spring break plans.  We are considering switching from Grand Californian to Aulani!!  I'm going to have to go back and re-read all your info on room choices and views!



Oooh, tough call!  If you do switch, I'd vote for pool view or ocean.  With pool, it's a little less points and if you get a top floor in that category you'll get some ocean view.  If you go island view, there are some good options too and a few where you might get peek ocean as well.  We LOVED our ocean view and the building we were in and would want that again but you can get a good view for less.  Don't plan on standard, there aren't very many and they go super fast and it's a terrible view.  I do think though if you end up with a late arrival that a lower point room for the first night and then moving to the view isn't a bad way to go at all.


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm glad that you were able to pay your dollar to park and enjoy some snorkeling.  I'm sure it felt great to get into the water after doing all that walking and climbing.  

And you got to swim with Crush!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> These magic bands sound a bit stressful.  I haven't heard a thing about them for my early December trip so I'm not bothering with them.  Congrats to your DB, hopefully there will be no problems with him going on vacation.



For early December, I wouldn't either!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad you could get into the beach, all those pictures are absolutely gorgeous!  I swam with a turtle once while diving, it was an amazing experience, so special.  Note to self, always keep snacks with me in Hawaii, I would hate to leave that gorgeous beach.



It was amazing seeing the turtle in his environment.  It was a gorgeous beach!  We had some trail mix at the top of Koko head but at that point, we needed more than a snack.



scottny said:


> I would never use out points at holiday time. It is such a ripoff. I would book POP. LOL



I am definitely the opposite.  I have points specifically to avoid staying at a value lol!.  Even if I was paying cash, I just can't do a value for more than maybe one night.  And while the points are high, it's still vastly cheaper than rack rate at a deluxe.



scottny said:


> OKW is our next resort to stay. I think sometime in May.
> Nice Dismeet.



I love OKW, very much looking forward to going back.  It was great to see Sheree and her family.



scottny said:


> It looked like a nice spot to snorkel.



It was!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that you were able to pay your dollar to park and enjoy some snorkeling.  I'm sure it felt great to get into the water after doing all that walking and climbing.



The water was pure Heaven.  Honestly at that point for me it was far less about the actual snorkeling and more about just getting in the ocean!



afwdwfan said:


> And you got to swim with Crush!!!!



We did, definitely a trip highlight!


----------



## elphie101

All caught up! Thanks for the mini work TR, it looks like my kind of business trip! Maybe someday....

Hooray for snorkeling! Did you happen to ask that turtle if he knew how to get to the EAC?  (I couldn't help myself)

I know how you feel re Magic Bands - we were part of the test when we stayed at Pop last month and Kevin had FP+ while I did not (I was going to the parks on my remaining CM tickets, which aren't supposed to be added to the FP+ system till Spring). It was no fun that he was able to set up all these reservations just for one! I was able to add my tickets on by typing in the code # (even though it ended up being quite the POTA once we were at the park - but that's another story ) so we were able to make reservations together, but his parents (who were at Boardwalk) didn't have MBs period, which was more of a nuisance. It was one thing for rides like the Mountains that we would have gone on without them anyway, but for stuff like Soarin and Test Track it was a headache to try and coordinate their old-system FPs with the times we had pre-selected.


----------



## englishrose47

My Business trip is to Albany and I get to sit in the Hotel for 3 days !!Well it is the only time in the year I get paid for basically doing nothing most of the time !!!3 days with no on call, only 8 to watch for tween times and meals , they mostly either go to bed after supper or to the Dances , so it is a great relax time for me !!!
I am getting the bands for this month , plus navigating the new DAS This is gonna be interesting !!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Cynthia!  I've been behind too.  I'm tryin'. 
How cool that you got to take a work trip to Hawaii - too bad about the work part.

The one drink rule at Duke's is so crazy.  First, Jim and I had a friend's 30 yr old son with us, so he went to buy us a drink.  Then he had to leave the line to come and get us to show our I.D.  (I was desperately trying to hold down a seat on the retaining wall because there were no tables.)  Then after I showed my I.D.  I walked away and I had to be tracked down again because each person could only be handed one drink.   AND it wasn't that good - just a cheap mix.  Loved the real pineapple one at Hale Koa much better!

Love your sunset pics!  Too bad you had to hang out there in the sun and the surf with all that music and drink that beer just to torture Jeff. 

Sounds like your trip is mostly coming together.  I hope your stragglers can get their tickets and plans straight soon.  

Yeah for an extra DLR trip!  I'm not sure what the views in VGC are - we've only stayed in the main GC before the villas were built.  I would see if there is a "secret entrance" like at GC or if you can be close to a walkway that takes you in that direction.  Where's Pat - didn't she stay there? 

How fun you got to have a meet with Sheree!  Too funny about ending up at Starbucks!  You would think in Seattle you could find a lot of good coffee places.  I have to say, though that I do not like Tully's coffee, so I would vote for Starbucks anyway.

Oh, when I saw the pic of the airport shoes, I thought you were posting a pic of what you chose to wear to the airport and then regretted.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> All caught up! Thanks for the mini work TR, it looks like my kind of business trip! Maybe someday....



Well it's not my normal work trip for sure and won't happen often!  



elphie101 said:


> Hooray for snorkeling! Did you happen to ask that turtle if he knew how to get to the EAC?  (I couldn't help myself)



I was too busy trying not to kick him in the head! 



elphie101 said:


> I know how you feel re Magic Bands - we were part of the test when we stayed at Pop last month and Kevin had FP+ while I did not (I was going to the parks on my remaining CM tickets, which aren't supposed to be added to the FP+ system till Spring). It was no fun that he was able to set up all these reservations just for one! I was able to add my tickets on by typing in the code # (even though it ended up being quite the POTA once we were at the park - but that's another story ) so we were able to make reservations together, but his parents (who were at Boardwalk) didn't have MBs period, which was more of a nuisance. It was one thing for rides like the Mountains that we would have gone on without them anyway, but for stuff like Soarin and Test Track it was a headache to try and coordinate their old-system FPs with the times we had pre-selected.



You went last month?  I think I missed that   He must have liked that first trip enough to go back..and bring his parents too!  

UGH!  That's exactly the mess we are in.  I do think I will order the bands if offered, and expect that they will be by then (though wonder if we will be offered 2 sets as I've read on the split stays, that seems crazy!) but I'm not adding any media or even trying that aspect until I see if Swan/Dolphin has the program extended to them or not.  Sounds like most expect it will be at some point but when, I've no idea!

I just know the kids would like the bands...though if it only works as a key, not really as fun for them I guess.  I'm not even telling them they exist yet though honestly am a bit surprised Eric hasn't figured that out yet and is asking about them.



englishrose47 said:


> My Business trip is to Albany and I get to sit in the Hotel for 3 days !!Well it is the only time in the year I get paid for basically doing nothing most of the time !!!3 days with no on call, only 8 to watch for tween times and meals , they mostly either go to bed after supper or to the Dances , so it is a great relax time for me !!!
> I am getting the bands for this month , plus navigating the new DAS This is gonna be interesting !!!!



So is your whole group getting the bands?  I can actually see where FP+ could be great in your situation...if it works.  If not, a giant headache!

I usually sit in the hotel for all days, that will be my trip to Chicago next week.  I'll have a tiny bit open on the first morning and the last. The rest will be in the hotel or at off-site related functions.  Exhausting!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Cynthia!  I've been behind too.  I'm tryin'.
> How cool that you got to take a work trip to Hawaii - too bad about the work part.




Darn work, gets in the way of so much fun!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> The one drink rule at Duke's is so crazy.  First, Jim and I had a friend's 30 yr old son with us, so he went to buy us a drink.  Then he had to leave the line to come and get us to show our I.D.  (I was desperately trying to hold down a seat on the retaining wall because there were no tables.)  Then after I showed my I.D.  I walked away and I had to be tracked down again because each person could only be handed one drink.   AND it wasn't that good - just a cheap mix.  Loved the real pineapple one at Hale Koa much better!



I am guessing it's born out of spring break college student issues but the reality is that the crowd there was definitely quite a bit older than college...more like a 30-60 demographic.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love your sunset pics!  Too bad you had to hang out there in the sun and the surf with all that music and drink that beer just to torture Jeff.



He'd have done the same!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Sounds like your trip is mostly coming together.  I hope your stragglers can get their tickets and plans straight soon.



My sister is supposedly buying hers today.  We did a little bit of narrowing down on the ADR's yesterday.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yeah for an extra DLR trip!  I'm not sure what the views in VGC are - we've only stayed in the main GC before the villas were built.  I would see if there is a "secret entrance" like at GC or if you can be close to a walkway that takes you in that direction.  Where's Pat - didn't she stay there?



Between Pat, Jenny, Ellen and Allison I am hoping to get some good view input   I had researched it once but now can't recall at all and am being a bit lazy to go look, I need to catch up on everyone's threads first!  not to mention finish this one up.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> How fun you got to have a meet with Sheree!  Too funny about ending up at Starbucks!  You would think in Seattle you could find a lot of good coffee places.  I have to say, though that I do not like Tully's coffee, so I would vote for Starbucks anyway.



Jeff prefers it, at least their Americano, by quite a bit.  Then again he adds sugar and cream so what he is looking for in a coffee, versus me, who drinks it black, is vastly different.  I don't like (actually have major issues with) the whole "blonde" and lighter roast offerings Starbucks has added.  To me it's selling their soul.  I am not always thrilled with my option for coffee of the day but it works.  I do confess to rather liking Peets quite a bit.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh, when I saw the pic of the airport shoes, I thought you were posting a pic of what you chose to wear to the airport and then regretted.



OMG no.  

Much as I like heels I would 1) not wear them to the airport (at least not ones THAT high) and 2) don't like those at all!


----------



## elphie101

eandesmom said:


> You went last month?  I think I missed that   He must have liked that first trip enough to go back..and bring his parents too!
> 
> UGH!  That's exactly the mess we are in.  I do think I will order the bands if offered, and expect that they will be by then (though wonder if we will be offered 2 sets as I've read on the split stays, that seems crazy!) but I'm not adding any media or even trying that aspect until I see if Swan/Dolphin has the program extended to them or not.  Sounds like most expect it will be at some point but when, I've no idea!
> 
> I just know the kids would like the bands...though if it only works as a key, not really as fun for them I guess.  I'm not even telling them they exist yet though honestly am a bit surprised Eric hasn't figured that out yet and is asking about them.



We were in WDW last month, crashing Kevin's parents' annual trip! Just a fun little weekend away to the World! (I'm hoping to get a TR of that up once I finish my DLR one!) We both want to take his parents to CA but neither of them feel up to the flight from Boston, even with a layover sadly.

Two MBs for a split stay! I haven't heard of that! We assumed we'd be hanging onto ours for life (though we have heard rumors that all bands during this "test" phase will be inactive once it rolls out officially property-wide).

There were some really cool features I didn't realize it would do until we got there - for example when we got to Magical Express at the airport, we just tapped our MBs to the Mickey and the Cast Member responded with "Hello Kevin and Jenn, hope you enjoy your stay at Pop Century!" We were floored!


----------



## Poolrat

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yeah for an extra DLR trip!  I'm not sure what the views in VGC are - we've only stayed in the main GC before the villas were built.  I would see if there is a "secret entrance" like at GC or if you can be close to a walkway that takes you in that direction.  Where's Pat - didn't she stay there?
> 
> How fun you got to have a meet with Sheree!  Too funny about ending up at Starbucks!  You would think in Seattle you could find a lot of good coffee places.  I have to say, though that I do not like Tully's coffee, so I would vote for Starbucks anyway.
> 
> Oh, when I saw the pic of the airport shoes, I thought you were posting a pic of what you chose to wear to the airport and then regretted.



I am here behind but here.!!!    There was a thread and I found it- I bookmarked it 
GC


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> I am here behind but here.!!!    There was a thread and I found it- I bookmarked it
> GC



Thanks!!!  Looking now (in between ADR mods for the NYE trip lol)


----------



## GoofyFan1515

What a beautiful location!  Your beach pictures are simply gorgeous!  So glad you got to snorkel there, and actually do it with Crush........

Love to try that one day, and it does seem like the perfect place for a first attempt.

Hope you got something to eat really quickly!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> What a beautiful location!  Your beach pictures are simply gorgeous!  So glad you got to snorkel there, and actually do it with Crush........



Me too, it was wonderful!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Love to try that one day, and it does seem like the perfect place for a first attempt.



It really is.  Not like rainbow reef which I do think might be really great for smaller kids or those uncomfortable in the water but still a very nice spot for a first outing.  It is where I learned  so has pretty fond memories for me.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hope you got something to eat really quickly!



We were hungry!


----------



## eandesmom

We have a plan that is well, mostly final!  As of right now I think I only have ONE extra ADR and ONE extra other reservation.  Compared to where we were, that's nothing!  I do have one extra person on most of my reservations as I really am hoping my brother gets his act together to send my nephew (though I have a suspicion he is hoping my parents just buy the plane ticket but I am not going there!).  I've offered what I can (room, food and a 5 day hopper) and the rest is out of my hands.  My sister and BIL bought their tickets on Tuesday and after some feedback on plans, made a few adjustments.

Here is where we stand.

*THE BFP (Big Fat Plan) 
*_Assumes most/all breakfast and lunches are in villa or are counter service purchases._

*Sunday 12/29 - Check in, Magic Kingdom / Epcot *
-6:11-6:14 Most of the group lands (2 different flights but similar landing time) and take DME or other shuttle (for the Swan people) to resort.  Check in.  
-7:45 AM Breakfast, Captain's Grille 
-11:30 AM -12:30 boys booked for Haircuts at the Harmony Barber Shop 
-5:05 PM Dinner, Rose & Crown. 2 people booked for the Candlelight Processional Package, 5:15 PM Dinner, 8 people booked for regular dining.  Reservations noted as "linked" so hopefully can be seated together or nearby. 
-8:15 PM Candlelight Processional for those attending
-10:30 PM Illuminations Fireworks at Epcot if still awake, walk back to resort.[/LIST]

Right now I have 3 haircut reservations for the boys

11:30 Eric and his cousin Kolby
12:00 My nephew Quin
12:30 Evan and the nephew in question, Isaac.

Quin, is going through a "I'm not cutting my hair" phase at the moment.  I plan to call and switch names so Evan is at noon and then if Isaac can't make it, cancel the last one so it's just the 3 boys and we are done by 12:30.  Going to hold off for a bit on that one in hopes Izzy is conming.

I do need to call back and check on the "linking" of the 2 dinner reservations.  When I went to rebook the CP package, they couldn't drop it to 3 people from 6, but could drop to 2 (Dad was on the fence anyway).  But it fully rebooked with a new confirmation number and I have a feeling the "link" may have been lost.  Going to CP will be just my mom and I and I'm pretty darn excited about the way it turned out, this way I get my own solo mom time.  

*Monday 12/30 -  Hollywood Studios / Magic Kingdom*
-11:30 Sister and BIL land, catch shuttle or other to the Swan
-6:20 PM Dinner, 'Ohana 
-Watch Fireworks from the beach at the Polynesian.  Will be the NYE show.  Extra magic hours at Magic Kingdom till 2am

On this one they couldn't drop my reservation down from 13.  We are likely to only be 11, 12 if my nephew comes.  I figured the risk of them charging for the missing person (or 2) was a better alternative than losing the reservation but the thing is silly.  Still, I don't expect us to get charged.

*Tuesday 12/31 - Animal Kingdom? / Epcot.  *
Will probably want to get into Epcot early and stay there.  How early I am not sure.

-8:00 PM, Dinner, Biergarten Restaurant -
-Midnight  NYE Fireworks at Epcot, walk back to resort unless people are nuts and then DHS is open until 2am.  At that hour and crowd level though I have a feeling just getting to DHS could take a long time

*Wednesday 1/1  Recover / Hollywood Studios*
-AM.  BIL and possibly Dad, Jeff, will likely be watching Bowl games.  Depending on timing and who it is, we all might be.  ESPN will be ugly but it's an option.  Close to the trip we will know more.  Planned teams for us are the Huskies and the Ducks.  We've got 2 and 1 in the crowd respectively.
-2:15 PM Girls only Tea, Garden View Tea Room
-6:00 PM Watch the Osborne lights turn on at Hollywood studios, take bus to Fort Wilderness
-8:00 PM Dinner, Trail's End Restaurant - The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort, Check out the decorated campsites at the Fort after dinner.  My sister Kerri and my BIL will have a date night here and skip this meal.

*Thursday 1/2  Universal Islands of Adventure (Harry Potter)*
-Breakfast or lunch at Three Broomsticks (walk in)
-Dinner at Margaritaville.

If the Ducks are playing this day instead we will lose my BIL for part of the day somewhere on Citywalk to watch the game.[/LIST] I still have to figure out transportation and tickets for this but think we have a general plan and will purchase next month.

*Friday 1/3  Possible waterpark (weather dependent)*
This was requested by my BIL  which I thought was cool.  He is the newbie of the group, not at all sure about any of this so if we can make it happen for him that would be cool and the boys would love it.  I don't plan to add WP+M to tickets until we see what the weather does, it would be added on there.

-8:00 PM Adult Only Dinner, Todd English's bluezoo 
-Kids have dinner in villa

*Saturday 1/4 - Possible Universal*
-Check out of Boardwalk and move to Treehouse Villas
-Jeff picks up rental car, may be sent on a grocery run
-If we also want to do Universal, this is the day. Not the full group. Likely my sister and I and the boys only.
-Dinner in villa

*Sunday 1/5 Downtown Disney*
-Jeff may fly this day
-11:00 AM, Brunch, Raglan Road Irish Pub and Restaurant -
-3:00 PM.  Half of group leaves (sisters, BIL and nephews)
-6:25 or 6:40 (2 ressies, depends on size of group) Dinner, Be our Guest
-Possible Wishes and/or EWP from TOWL

This is my sole remaining extra ressie (and a CC hold to boot) day.  I've got one for 4 and one for 7.  We will either be 4 or 6.  I think we are 6 but have to confirm.

*Monday 1/6  possible pool hop or whatever the Es want to do.*
-Jeff may fly this day, my parents leave this day
-12:20 PM Lunch Les Chefs.  This is a surprise for Eric if Jeff is out flying but could get cancelled if Jeff flies on Sunday only.  Would like to do something as a surprise for Evan too so thinking about that.  He'd like to do the Trek but I think that's outside of my budget for this trip.
-7:30 PM Dinner, Olivias.

*Tuesday 1/5  Epcot, and whatever people want (given time windows)*
-Check out, bags to DME/Bell Services
-Return rental car to Swan
-11:30 AM, Lunch, Via Napoli
-2:30 PM DME to airport
-5:30 PP Fly home.  WAH!

So other than the haircuts, the extra BoG ressie and the Harry Potter/Universal details I think all that is left to do (besides the usual shopping and then packing) is to make our grocery list.

And possibly spa appointments!  I am considering booking a couples massage at Mandara as a Xmas gift for Jeff and I for the 30th. 

Thoughts, input, any of this sound like a bad plan or idea?  What am I missing?

Current thoughts on MDE/Magicbands and FP+ are to NOT mention it at all to my family!  No clue what will happen with the swan at this point and my PAP is an issue for sure.  Assuming it is offered to us, I will order the magic bands so we have them as an option but not link any media.  At least that's my current thinking.  As it evolves over the next couple of months, we will see.

In other trip news, 

*Marching on Disneyland Trip
*I hope to send over my room request for the GCV trip today.  We have a parent meeting on it tonight.  I am hoping to find out when the performances will actually be.  Right now I have Eric and I booked starting on the Saturday.  It would be my STRONG preference to go down on Sunday (Easter) instead if the timing of performances works.  I do know they will not be performing on Sat.  Currently the performances are supposed to be Sun/Mon.  If the timing worked, in theory, Eric and I could go to sunrise service (on the beach) here, and then head down and still get there pretty early.  It probably won't work but I'd like that a lot both from a points perspective and an Easter one.  If not, we will figure out somewhere to go Easter Morning down there.  If the performance is after 5pm I can probably pull it off, there is an 11:45 flight that gets into John Wayne at 2:25 so that would be more than enough buffer.  If it is after 1pm we still could do a Sunday morning flight (7am into Long Beach at 9:40) and make it (and save the points) but I am not sure how we'd fit church in which seems wrong on Easter.  Annoyingly there are no 9:30-10:30 am flights into Long Beach or John Wayne and with sunrise service at 6am, we really can't do a flight earlier than 9 and make it.  There is an 8:30 am one but we'd have to leave the service early at 6:30 to be safe (and the way security has been lately and boarding early, shutting the gates early, seems like you need to be at the airport 2 hours early, not 1!) and that would be frustrating.  However, I wouldn't expect traffic or security to be bad at that hour on Easter Sunday.  Theoretically we could get there 1.5 hours early IF my traffic assumptions are correct and we left right at 6:30.  It can be a 20-30 minute drive.  It can be an hour.  It's risky.

There is a 9 and a 10:25 into LAX but UGH.  LAX.  Still, if the performance is after 3 I might consider it but probably only really worth it for the 9am one.  What I'd gain in arrival time on the 10:25 I'd lost in transport getting to DL so would just go with the 11:15 into John Wayne.  

Brenda, Jenny, Allison...am I missing anything here?  Enough buffer depending on performance times?

My guess/gut though is 2 things.

1.  They will not have performance times yet
2.  They may well be targeting the marching part for Easter Sunday.  While I want to see both performances, that one is more important.  

Sigh.  

I can hope that some parents bring this up though as I can't imagine I am the only one with the concern.

*Girls F&G Trip
*Saturday I will be booking the first 3 nights of our girls trip when our 7m window opens.


----------



## elphie101

All hail the BFP! Seriously, I couldn't imagine trying to coordinate THAT many people, across such a great distance, on the busiest week in the Orlando tourism year, across two resorts......I don't think I could take it!  Well done.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm very impressed! I hope they all appreciate all the planning you've done. But then again there's no way they could know what it all entails unless they did it themselves. Oh well, I hope this is an absolutely fabulous trip  very cool that you'll get some solo mom time in, that'll be really nice 

How early is the beach Easter service? You  already booked Saturday and want to drop it?


----------



## MRYPPNS

> Wednesday 1/1  Recover / Hollywood Studios
> 
> -6:00 PM Watch the Osborne lights turn on at Hollywood studios, take bus to Fort Wilderness
> -8:00 PM Dinner, Trail's End Restaurant -



I'd be really concerned with making it to dinner on time.  Assuming that you would stay at the Lights for a max of 30-45 minutes then you have to get to the bus stop at DHS, wait on a bus to the Fort or MK - then drive there (at least 20 minute ride) - then transfer to internal bus or transfer to a boat.  It's going to be tight.




> Friday 1/3  Possible waterpark (weather dependent)
> . I don't plan to add WP+M to tickets until we see what the weather does, it would be added on there.


Check the prices for a one day ticket if this will be the only visit to a water park or no Disney Quest this trip.  AP holders get discounts (I think $3) - Might save money


----------



## Poolrat

Oh Hail the BFP.!!!!  

Looks like things are coming together.   The only thing that gets me is why they can't drop 1 from the reservation.  Something in the system I guess. Can they at least make a note so you are not charged?   Seems silly. 

The DHS to Trail's end does seem tight.  It might require some pixie dust and a little stress if things start going south.  

Then again being late is not the end of the world.

Everything looks good and.  


The DL trip - I know it is early but still too many balls up in the air.  

All in all   Whoo HOO to plans coming together.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> [/B]Saturday I will be booking the first 3 nights of our girls trip when our 7m window opens.



This Saturday?  So I book on Tuesday?    Woo hoo!  Monday - Saturday?  right?  Don't mind me for being so confused.  I am in the middle of a 12 day work stretch and may not be coherent by the end of next week.  

Looks like you've got your December trip under control.  Nice ADRs.  Glad everyone is one board even though there may still be some fluctuating numbers at the ADRs.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Your BFP looks good!  I should hire you to plan for me!  Or to teach me how to use spreadsheets!
I like that you have tea and some mom time planned in there too!

I hope you can get some answers on the DL trip.


----------



## afwdwfan

I've said it before and I'll say it again... I'm in awe of your ability to plan and coordinate that many people.  It is driving me nuts just trying to find out if one other person will be tagging along with us next time! 

I hope that your nephew will be able to go along.  I think that what you're offering to cover for him is more than adequate and very generous on your part.  Hopefully his dad can at least get him a plane ticket so he can join you!


----------



## jedijill

Wow!  I can't believe you were able to get everything nailed down like you have!  I'm very impressed. 

BTW, there used to be a DVC discount at the Mandera so you might want to check on it. 

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I am so glad things are coming together for this trip and you've got a lot of it firmed up.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> All hail the BFP! Seriously, I couldn't imagine trying to coordinate THAT many people, across such a great distance, on the busiest week in the Orlando tourism year, across two resorts......I don't think I could take it!  Well done.



Oh I bet you could. 

And it's three resorts   My folks and Sister/BIL are at the Swan



Pinkocto said:


> I'm very impressed! I hope they all appreciate all the planning you've done. But then again there's no way they could know what it all entails unless they did it themselves. Oh well, I hope this is an absolutely fabulous trip  very cool that you'll get some solo mom time in, that'll be really nice



Oh they actually do know and do very much appreciate it.  I don't think they quite get it/believe how necessary the ADR's are but other than that, they get it.  It is a pretty drama free group and I think we all have realistic expectations.  Plus, other than my BIL, everyone has been before more than once and that helps a lot.



Pinkocto said:


> How early is the beach Easter service? You  already booked Saturday and want to drop it?



Sunrise service is 6am, over about 6:50 or so.  I would prefer to go down on Sunday versus Sat if it works out.  I will likely not know for quite some time though.  Basically how it will work is that this week, commitment letters are due.  IF they have enough kids, and enough variety to make a "good" band and orchestra they will submit their application to Disney.

The orchestra has done this before, 4 times, but the band never has.  They expect to be accepted but I guess you never know, you actually have to "audition" via a video clip.  Once accepted then at some point, Disney will let them know the performance schedule.  Basically they will have one performance (marching, either in MK or DCA) and one 90 minute studio workshop where they will actually record to a Disney movie (score for a segment), as if they are doing a real studio recording.  That part sounds pretty cool, and a little intense. Orchestra will have similar stuff (some kind of outdoor performance and then the studio session), the lassies, flags and cheer will have a dance thing on the educational side.

On Easter Sunday it will either be the performance, or the workshop and on the next day, it will be the same.  So, if the workshop is on Sunday, it would be great for me.  But I don't know when they will know that and neither do they, yet.  So yes, I've booked 6 nights to give me flexibility and will drop the Sat if I can but will be holding on mine and Eric's (and Jeff if he goes) flight bookings until we have a better idea of actual schedule.  For now I just pay my deposit and wait to see if htey have enough kids, if they get in, and we go from there.  Sounds like that part will happen pretty soon.  Due date for the letters is the 17th so it is likely we will know by the end of the month.



MRYPPNS said:


> I'd be really concerned with making it to dinner on time.  Assuming that you would stay at the Lights for a max of 30-45 minutes then you have to get to the bus stop at DHS, wait on a bus to the Fort or MK - then drive there (at least 20 minute ride) - then transfer to internal bus or transfer to a boat.  It's going to be tight.



You are right, I think that I tend to think of the Fort from when we stayed there versus actually taking the internal bus.  We were in a cabin not far from the main bus stop so always walked. I moved it to 8:30.  Good catch and thank you!!!



MRYPPNS said:


> Check the prices for a one day ticket if this will be the only visit to a water park or no Disney Quest this trip.  AP holders get discounts (I think $3) - Might save money



It might.  The boys would LOVE to do DQ, even though it's kind of lame but we didn't want to buy WP+M just for that. If we do a WP I think we will get the add on and then they can do DQ on the 5th.  But we will see, you are right, I have to compare the prices, there is a small discount but it wouldn't impact everyone.



Poolrat said:


> Oh Hail the BFP.!!!!
> 
> Looks like things are coming together.   The only thing that gets me is why they can't drop 1 from the reservation.  Something in the system I guess. Can they at least make a note so you are not charged?   Seems silly.



It is silly



Poolrat said:


> The DHS to Trail's end does seem tight.  It might require some pixie dust and a little stress if things start going south.
> 
> Then again being late is not the end of the world.
> 
> Everything looks good and.



I moved it to 8:30, Heidi was spot on, it was too tight.



Poolrat said:


> The DL trip - I know it is early but still too many balls up in the air.
> 
> All in all   Whoo HOO to plans coming together.



Yes, I did get a better picture at the meeting on Thursday so that helped.  Too early to really know anything.



MEK said:


> This Saturday?  So I book on Tuesday?    Woo hoo!  Monday - Saturday?  right?  Don't mind me for being so confused.  I am in the middle of a 12 day work stretch and may not be coherent by the end of next week.



Yep, Tuesday!  I booked the 1st three this morning.



MEK said:


> Looks like you've got your December trip under control.  Nice ADRs.  Glad everyone is one board even though there may still be some fluctuating numbers at the ADRs.



Pretty easy going group and honestly I think everyone had a "say" in a lot of it and it impacted the final result so while I may have led it, it's an ADR list everyone is on board with.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Your BFP looks good!  I should hire you to plan for me!  Or to teach me how to use spreadsheets!



I do like my spreadsheets...



Mndisneygirl said:


> I like that you have tea and some mom time planned in there too!



The girls tea was a must for all and I'm excited that CP is just my mom and I, it will be really special for a variety of reasons.  I do hope we can all actually eat together, that's my only worry.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I hope you can get some answers on the DL trip.



I did.  Or at least a timeline of sorts.  Should know more by the end of the month but have no idea yet when, if this thing actually happens, they will know which day is performance and which is workshop.  Which is ok, there is lots of time on the flights.



afwdwfan said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... I'm in awe of your ability to plan and coordinate that many people.  It is driving me nuts just trying to find out if one other person will be tagging along with us next time!



Oh I know!  One is just as frustrating as 6 or whatever, believe me.



afwdwfan said:


> I hope that your nephew will be able to go along.  I think that what you're offering to cover for him is more than adequate and very generous on your part.  Hopefully his dad can at least get him a plane ticket so he can join you!



I do too.  I found him a KILLER rate this morning that would have him flying out with Sister/BIL and back with us.  Or at least killer for that time of year ($350) so hopefully my brother jumps on it.  As Jeff said, if he doesn't at that rate, we let it go.



jedijill said:


> Wow!  I can't believe you were able to get everything nailed down like you have!  I'm very impressed.
> 
> BTW, there used to be a DVC discount at the Mandera so you might want to check on it.



Why yes, there is!  I had looked at both SSR and the Mandara discounts, and base prices, and Mandara will be a better deal so that's my tentative plan.  Haven't done it yet but probably will.



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I am so glad things are coming together for this trip and you've got a lot of it firmed up.



Thank you Kathy, I've been thinking of you this week, I know it's been a hard one. Looking forward to seeing you next week.


----------



## Chilly

On the 30th if its the same as the year we went MK has 2 sets of fireworks, Wishes at 8.30pm, then the NYE fireworks at midnight, so if you want to see those you've got quite a wait after your Ohana meal.


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> Thank you Kathy, I've been thinking of you this week, I know it's been a hard one. Looking forward to seeing you next week.



Thank you; I'm looking forward to seeing you next week too. Let me know if there is somewhere you are interested in going to for lunch.


----------



## franandaj

Your NYE plans are just making my head spin, but it sounds like you have everything under control there.  Just need to wrap up the few variables that are still out there.  Where is the Mandara at WDW?  Or are they all Mandara spas?  I know there is one at Universal.



eandesmom said:


> *Marching on Disneyland Trip
> *
> Brenda, Jenny, Allison...am I missing anything here?  Enough buffer depending on performance times?
> 
> My guess/gut though is 2 things.
> 
> 1.  They will not have performance times yet
> 2.  They may well be targeting the marching part for Easter Sunday.  While I want to see both performances, that one is more important.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I can hope that some parents bring this up though as I can't imagine I am the only one with the concern.



I'm not sure what to tell you on this.  I imagine that they are doing Magic Music Days.  Our band plays in the Community Arts Showcase (which is only open to bands in counties that border Orange County). With our group, we submit our show plan on month before we play (I sure hope that the guy I left in charge to do that while I'm in Atlanta did it!) and then three weeks before your show, they call up the director and go over the day and that's when they tell you your performance time.  I know with the CAS, they literally do not schedule the musical events until three weeks out.  I'm not sure if MMD is different and more structured.

It makes it a real pain for our band because we can't tell them the time until 3 weeks before and some of them have other commitments in the afternoon and have to drop out if we play too late.  On the application it says "your group may be scheduled to perform at any time on the day of your performance.  Please be available."  I'm not sure if you said they were scheduled on Monday or Sunday, but if they're playing Sunday, I would take that first flight just in case they are scheduled to play at 9 or 10AM.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> On the 30th if its the same as the year we went MK has 2 sets of fireworks, Wishes at 8.30pm, then the NYE fireworks at midnight, so if you want to see those you've got quite a wait after your Ohana meal.



And this is exactly why I posted the BFP!  You are totally right and I'm a dope.  I've been thinking they were at 9. So...either we have a gap, we head to MK and head back, try to see them while in MK or...eat somewhere else in the area with a later ressie...or even eat somewhere totally different as we have lots of time to head over now.

Posting it out to the group to weigh in on what they want.  6:20 is very early for us to eat and there are aspects to it I don't like.  I do like Ohana as a family option but as it's fixed price....there could be cheaper options that might be better.  There is availability at a number of places I'd be ok with (it's funny, I was really set on having to be at Ohana but at the moment I'm not married to it at all) so we will see what everyone thinks.  I did check availability for our size and we do have options.  Specifically we could still do

MK area resorts
Kona, The Wave, Chef Mickeys (shockingly), WCC, Grand Floridian Cafe

And if we just want to eat somewhere totally different we could do that and then head over.  I'm surprisingly flexible on this one but did want to give the group a heads up about the gap, I'll go with whatever the majority wants.




KatMark said:


> Thank you; I'm looking forward to seeing you next week too. Let me know if there is somewhere you are interested in going to for lunch.



I will!  I need to look into that for some client meetings (lunch and dinner and haven't had time yet.  Hopefully later today.



franandaj said:


> Your NYE plans are just making my head spin, but it sounds like you have everything under control there.  Just need to wrap up the few variables that are still out there.  Where is the Mandara at WDW?  Or are they all Mandara spas?  I know there is one at Universal.



Mandara is at the Dolphin.



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you on this.  I imagine that they are doing Magic Music Days.  Our band plays in the Community Arts Showcase (which is only open to bands in counties that border Orange County). With our group, we submit our show plan on month before we play (I sure hope that the guy I left in charge to do that while I'm in Atlanta did it!) and then three weeks before your show, they call up the director and go over the day and that's when they tell you your performance time.  I know with the CAS, they literally do not schedule the musical events until three weeks out.  I'm not sure if MMD is different and more structured.
> 
> It makes it a real pain for our band because we can't tell them the time until 3 weeks before and some of them have other commitments in the afternoon and have to drop out if we play too late.  On the application it says "your group may be scheduled to perform at any time on the day of your performance.  Please be available."  I'm not sure if you said they were scheduled on Monday or Sunday, but if they're playing Sunday, I would take that first flight just in case they are scheduled to play at 9 or 10AM.



Allison, that is INCREDIBLY helpful!  Yes, they are doing Magic Music Days.  I may check on SW flights down for Eric and I as those I could change if it worked out whereas with Alaska I could not.  UGH on the 3 weeks but I can't say I'm surprised and just knowing that is incredibly helpful.  Although...that puts me under 30 days so I'd have points in holding.  Arrgh.  That part kind of sucks!  Ok not even kind of.  They could end up laying either Sunday or Monday.  I guess if I did SW down and by some magic reason we found out prior to our 30 day window, so earlier than the 3 weeks, at least I'd have options assuming flight prices were semi stable/equal.  Rats.

What I am a bit unclear on is whether I will be able to add days to Evan's Magic Music flex pass (they are getting the 3 day) or whether I will have to buy him a separate ticket.  The TA sent me info but I don't recall.


----------



## englishrose47

Just checking in after a good but busy day!!4 days till Disney for me !!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Just checking in after a good but busy day!!4 days till Disney for me !!!



3 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how exciting


----------



## eandesmom

At 2:59 (yes, I noted this on my phone) we were loading and driving out of Haunama Bay.  We were, as mentioned, starving.  A banana and some trail mix does not a meal make though they can sustain you for a fairly long time. We were tortured by the knowledge that Kona Brewing company was right next door.  Literally.  It is in the Hawaii Kai shopping center, at the base of Koko Head, pretty much around the corner from the turn up to Haunama Bay.  Weve been to Kona before, though never on Oahu.  On the Big Island, we liked it so much we went there a total of 3 times! However, wed already been bad on our lunches and between the spontaneous Monkeypod Burger from 2 days ago, our fabulous Northshore Mexican lunch we had a ton of unused food at the villa that was going to go bad.

So, we were good.  We drove home!  Thankfully traffic wasnt horrible. We stopped at the store for some reason (cannot recall why) and were in our room at 3:53.  Lunchtime!  On the Lanai of course.

I went for a salad.  

_Tokyo Spice Rubbed Mahi Mahi, Baby Spinach, Grape Tomatoes, English Cucumber with Sesame Ginger Vinaigrette.
_




I don't know if it was because I was SO hungry, or if it was just the combination but it was so delicious!  Certainly as good or better than anything Id have gotten at Kona and infinitely more cost effective.

We both had some of these









And Jeff went for a Turkey Sandwich.  Which apparently was so boring I took a picture of the JW Marriott instead





During lunch I placed a call to Roys.  We were scheduled to dine there for dinner.  With a 4 pm "lunch" , 7:30 seemed a bit early to us.  They didn't show us as having a reservation at all!  They were able to take us at 8:45, the latest available.  Done!

The edge taken off, without overdoing it so we would have room for dinner it was of course pool time.  Amazingly it was already 5pm.  After a trip or 2 around the lazy river,  we headed over by the fire pit to hang out in front of AMA AMA and found&a wedding.  The fire pit it would be, the rest was taken up by the wedding.  Though wed seen weddings daily, next door, pictures on the beach etc, this was the first one ON property that we'd seen.  So of course I took pictures!





The guests had mickey head shaped sun shades!





The wedding party came down right behind us (and now that it had started we were NOT going anywhere).









I loved the flower girls dresses









And the brides





Yellow roses are my FAVORITE









Though a bit stranded it was a nice view





Except&music is piped in to that area (hidden rock speakers) and we wondered if the wedding party could hear it, that might be a bit distracting.

I enjoyed doing&nothing









At some point I think Jeff went and made us a drink, or maybe we'd brought it down?  No clue but I do know my notes say "taste the rum in this one".  LOL!  It must have been strong?  I was also texting with Cara, they were to have arrived either that day or the night before and we had hoped to meet up.  Poor thing, she was in the room sick!!!!  On the beach we spotted what surely looked like Jeff Spicoli.  Cracked us up.  We hung out and did more nothing, other than guessing the airlines as they flew over.  Jeff is pretty good at this game, me, not so much.

We decided, finally, that we should head over to the hot tub.  We had yet to go in it and figured it was likely to be a little less crowded than usual as it was moving into dinner time.  On the way there, we spotted a PP photographer and decided to do a little shoot.



 









One bummer about photopass in Hawaii is this. If you buy the CD there, it costs quite a bit less.  But if you buy it after you get back you can add some really cute borders to it.  I am not sure the borders are worth the price difference but if you were only buying a couple of shots it might well be.  We bought it there, saw the borders later and I was a little bummed.  The other bummer is that the photographers are not out nearly as much as I thought they might be.  Well, they probably are during the day when floating around the river and definitely during the character times but not once could we find one at night when we were actually dressed up for dinner.  Which bummed me out!  I guess because we eat late?  I had hopes of a nice picture of the two of us (non swimsuit or character lol) and it just didn't happen.

Photos taken we headed for our soak. I did not take any pictures of the infinity hot tub the entire trip, I have no idea why but...it really is fabulous.  I borrowed a few off the internet.  It was also crowded and a fair amount of kids.  I do hope with the additional features that this gets a bit better.  There is another one by the pool that we rarely saw folks in though, so that could be a backup.  Hard to compete with the view at the infinity tub though.  That said, the time of day we went in it was a TON better than we saw most of the trip and I do think evenings in general especially during dinner would be ideal, you get a little sunset with it.  We were both a bit bummed we hadn't tried it at night before (the lanai had been winning as you might recall) as we knew tonight was the only night we could.  Oh well, next time!
















This one is a bit more what it is really like, a line of people on the front infinity edge and another one on the back side.  There are two levels and the lower one was a little less crowded so we hung there for a bit.






Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

After a good soak, which felt GREAT after those stairs we headed up, got ready, had a lovely drink on our lanai and headed to dinner at Roy's.
It is a short walk though we elected to drive as well, we felt like it.  We weren't positive how far back it was in the golf course so had decided to play it safe but then felt a bit silly after.  

This is what it looks like during the day






The whole lovely patio area, which is easily 50% of the restaurant,  outside looked just perfect, we were really looking forward to dining alfresco.  Walking in we were struck by...how casual it was.  There used to be a Roys in Seattle and it definitely had a more upscale feel to it, I'd assumed it would be the same and the menu (and prices) seemed to validate that.  This well, it was more like a nicer bar, at a golf course. 

Unfortunately due to the lateness of our arrival, they had stopped seating outside. I do think that would have made a HUGE difference in our experience.  Instead, we were inside, in what felt like, the bar.  Which might have been ok but for the hour, it was a bit bright in there and just not the ambiance wed been hoping for or expecting.  At all. Oh well, on to the food!

First, a little wine and edamame





And then honestly, I think we both may have had specials, or the menu has changed as I don't see either item on their menu online!  For Jeff

Tenderloin?





For me, some Ahi





With a side of Nicoise





Cooked to perfection!





The food was OUTSTANDING!

The service...ok.  Nothing bad but nothing exceptional either.  I would try it again, earlier in the evening (and heck, it was Saturday night at 9, not exactly THAT late!) and sit outside.  Shockingly to us, the place was pretty darn deserted.  While our table was technically in the dining room, it was right below the bar  and that really detracted from the experience for us.  From a food perspective it certainly tied with AMA AMA, perhaps even a slight edge ahead. Everything else?  AMA AMA blew it away.  Cost is pretty equal.  Honestly with both, we didn't need reservations but I suppose it could be different depending on the season and hour.

Back in the lobby we looked in vain for a PP photogwe were spiffed up!  But no.  Instead you get very bad selfies





And the kind person to tried to take a shot with my phone, fighting with the Aulani lobby lighting













After a lovely, busy, activity filled followed by pure laziness and gluttony we....

Had a nightcap on the lanai



 

Decent prices at the Aulani store ($18 for this I think)





Up next, our last full day and night on Oahu including a visit with my Hawaii Ohana!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I gotta say, you guys know how to vacation!!  Enjoying the fabulous island, the resort, the hot tub, the lanai, the FOOD and drink!  Awesome!  

See, now I am going back and forth, reading your TR and Pat's DL TR and I don't know what to do for spring break!!  Of course, my checkbook might decide it for me!  Maybe Aulani will have to wait...At least I know where to come for my research...


----------



## saintstickets

jedijill said:


> BTW, there used to be a DVC discount at the Mandera so you might want to check on it.
> 
> Jill in CO





eandesmom said:


> Why yes, there is!  I had looked at both SSR and the Mandara discounts, and base prices, and Mandara will be a better deal so that's my tentative plan.  Haven't done it yet but probably will.



DW has a scheduled massage at Mandara during our upcoming trip on 10/21.  I believe the DVC discount is only offered from Monday thru Thursday.  However, there is a limited time offer right now of $99 for a 50 minute Swedish massage.  Get on their email list and you will receive the offer.

I'm glad you liked Roy's.  The food, to us, was better than Ama Ama but the service, although not bad at all at Roy's, was better at Ama Ama.  One never knows when the chef or the service personnel have an off night but I would not hesitate to go to either again.

Great TR!!

When I grow up, I wanna be an uber-planner like eandesmom!!


----------



## Poolrat

What a relaxing afternoon and night.  I am so ready for a vacation I can just taste it.  

A wedding,pool time, a nice easy change for dinner time and more time on the lanai.   Ahhhhh


----------



## jwwi

Now that sounds like a great afternoon and evening.  The pool at Aulani looks amazing.  And your dinners look delicious.


----------



## englishrose47

Nice Body Cynthia , there is no way I would expose the anyone to me in a bikini, But you look great!!! Jeff's stak looked great , not sure what Ahi is which means I ain't touching it I am guessing fish, but while I love a lot of seafood , some I don't care for  especially oysters , love clams and shrimp, crab legs are too much work Very leery about salmon and tuna  and did not like Mahi Mahi!!. But I will eat Blood pudding


----------



## jedijill

Roy's and a hot tub.  Looks like a perfect day!  BTW, you are rockin' that yellow bikini! 

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

WOWZA! You look AMAZING in that bikini!!! 

I'm glad you managed to get some lunch, bonus that you thought to use up food in the room but I'm surprised you lasted an hour getting back with how hungry you were. 

A little awkward with the wedding right behind you. 

The hot tub looks lovely, that's definitely going on the list. 

I've heard fabulous things about Roy's, glad the food didn't disappoint. Very strange they closed the outside so early.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I have to say you really can wear that bikini, especially one that eye catching!

I love the look of endless pools, that one was great!

Nothing better than sitting on one's balcony sipping wine with a loved one.


----------



## KatMark

Well, I may not want to stand next to you for a pic at our DIS meet this week after seeing those pictures of you in your bathing suit. I'm going to feel like a very, very fat cow. 

You look spectacular.

Love how your afternoon/evening was. Sorry about the restaurant service and not being able to sit outside. Dinner does look yummy though.


----------



## emmysmommy

Hi Cynthia!  You look amazing in yellow - both in your bikini and your cute dress at dinner.

The Roy's by our house is definitely a bit more upscale in the dining attire - we've dressed nice when we eat there.  

What a great way to spend the remainder of your night with a glass of wine on the lanai.  If you did anything else I would be shocked and disappointed!!    Seriously, it sounds so lovely.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> I gotta say, you guys know how to vacation!!  Enjoying the fabulous island, the resort, the hot tub, the lanai, the FOOD and drink!  Awesome!



There was a LOT of gluttony and relaxing on this trip, truly an amazing adult getaway.



Mndisneygirl said:


> See, now I am going back and forth, reading your TR and Pat's DL TR and I don't know what to do for spring break!!  Of course, my checkbook might decide it for me!  Maybe Aulani will have to wait...At least I know where to come for my research...



Tough call, you'd have park tickets for Cali, which could offset the higher flight costs...

I'd probably go for Aulani but I might see what the girls thought too if both were really an option.



saintstickets said:


> DW has a scheduled massage at Mandara during our upcoming trip on 10/21.  I believe the DVC discount is only offered from Monday thru Thursday.  However, there is a limited time offer right now of $99 for a 50 minute Swedish massage.  Get on their email list and you will receive the offer.



Good point on the Mon-Thurs.  I need to check, now that things are more final, on what day would be best and compare the options again and book something.



saintstickets said:


> I'm glad you liked Roy's.  The food, to us, was better than Ama Ama but the service, although not bad at all at Roy's, was better at Ama Ama.  One never knows when the chef or the service personnel have an off night but I would not hesitate to go to either again.
> 
> Great TR!!



I would put the food equal, and possibly better but agree, AMA AMA beat Roy's hands down in service and ambiance making the overall experience much better.  I do think had we eaten outside...it would have been a more equal overall experience and would go there again.



saintstickets said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be an uber-planner like eandesmom!!



No, you don't, your family will make fun of you!



Poolrat said:


> What a relaxing afternoon and night.  I am so ready for a vacation I can just taste it.



Me too!  Work trips do NOT count as vacation. 



Poolrat said:


> A wedding,pool time, a nice easy change for dinner time and more time on the lanai.   Ahhhhh



It was!  Much as I am looking forward to the NYE trip, it will NOT have this kind of zen quality to it.  



jwwi said:


> Now that sounds like a great afternoon and evening.  The pool at Aulani looks amazing.  And your dinners look delicious.



Dinner was fabulous and the infinity hot tub is lovely.  There is a new infinity pool there as well, I am looking forward to seeing it, they really needed another feature pool and it will be nice to see it all really opened back up and how that spreads out the crowds.  We were rarely in the pool itself, just the river.



englishrose47 said:


> Nice Body Cynthia , there is no way I would expose the anyone to me in a bikini, But you look great!!! Jeff's stak looked great , not sure what Ahi is which means I ain't touching it I am guessing fish, but while I love a lot of seafood , some I don't care for  especially oysters , love clams and shrimp, crab legs are too much work Very leery about salmon and tuna  and did not like Mahi Mahi!!. But I will eat Blood pudding



Ahi is tuna   I'm a huge fan.

Most crab legs are too much work but a good Dungeness...YUM!  Or snow crabs...anything with big fat legs can work..King...forget it!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Roy's and a hot tub.  Looks like a perfect day!  BTW, you are rockin' that yellow bikini!
> 
> Jill in CO



Drinks by the pool, hot tub, Roy's...yep pretty much perfect!  and thank you, that's very sweet.



Pinkocto said:


> WOWZA! You look AMAZING in that bikini!!!
> 
> I'm glad you managed to get some lunch, bonus that you thought to use up food in the room but I'm surprised you lasted an hour getting back with how hungry you were.



Thanks, I always feel very weird posting those pics...I'd really thought we'd have more "normal" PP pics  but oh well.

I've been known to forget to eat during the day.  I'm a 2 meal a day person and can get caught up at work and space on lunch.  I'll be very hungry about 10 but it's a bit early for lunch and then all of a sudden it is 2 or 3.  Part of the reason I was so hungry is that I did eat something early, the banana.  For whatever reason, if I do that it's like my metabolism goes into overdrive and I eat SO much more the entire day than I normally would and get so much hungrier.  I do much better on 2 fairly substantial meals and then skip the snacking. If I snack, same thing, I just eat more for the whole day.  This whole 5 small meals a day thing that people are supposed to do just doesn't work for me.  I want a big, real meal!



Pinkocto said:


> A little awkward with the wedding right behind you.
> 
> The hot tub looks lovely, that's definitely going on the list.
> 
> I've heard fabulous things about Roy's, glad the food didn't disappoint. Very strange they closed the outside so early.



It wasn't behind, more off to the side.  Awkward for them maybe but we were hardly the only ones around and I guess that's what you choose when you do a wedding there.

I thought it was strange that Roys was that dead at 9pm on a weekend night, on a holiday weekend.  But now that I think about it...it was Sunday night not Sat.  I think we'd moved things around and it was originally supposed to be Sat.  Still though, it was a holiday weekend.



Wicket's Mom said:


> I have to say you really can wear that bikini, especially one that eye catching!
> 
> I love the look of endless pools, that one was great!
> 
> Nothing better than sitting on one's balcony sipping wine with a loved one.



Thank you so much.  Yes, the yellow is a bit bright that is for sure.  I do love yellow, especially that kind of yellow, bright and sunny.  My favorite color.  No hiding in it though.

That's actually an endless hot tub but they have a pool now as well.

No, nothing better than drinks on a verandah, lanai, balcony, patio or deck with your love.  



KatMark said:


> Well, I may not want to stand next to you for a pic at our DIS meet this week after seeing those pictures of you in your bathing suit. I'm going to feel like a very, very fat cow.
> 
> You look spectacular.
> 
> Love how your afternoon/evening was. Sorry about the restaurant service and not being able to sit outside. Dinner does look yummy though.



Oh stop, you are silly.  And I can promise I will NOT be in a swimsuit.    Probably pretty casual  and potentially a little grubby actually as I'll have been doing tradeshow set up.  You are likely to be dressed much nicer than I 



emmysmommy said:


> Hi Cynthia!  You look amazing in yellow - both in your bikini and your cute dress at dinner.



Thanks Brenda, is is my favorite color!  I don't wear it that often as it hard to find the "right" yellow.  Jeff actually gave me both items, though the suit was a revision, the original one he got was more lime green than yellow.  he knew I'd been wanting a yellow suit for some time and had never really found the perfect one.  I'm not sure this one is perfect (I could skip the dorky bow on the front lol) but it's the color I wanted for sure.  The dress was just a treat for no reason and I was super bummed we didn't get a decent picture because it is so darn cute!




emmysmommy said:


> The Roy's by our house is definitely a bit more upscale in the dining attire - we've dressed nice when we eat there.



I felt a bit overdressed...but the host stand loved my dress so that's something.  LOL!



emmysmommy said:


> What a great way to spend the remainder of your night with a glass of wine on the lanai.  If you did anything else I would be shocked and disappointed!!    Seriously, it sounds so lovely.



I am rather predictable huh.  It was lovely, just the perfect adult trip...very honeymoon like if you ask me.


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Subscribing!

I have been MIA for several months and just now getting back in the swing of things.  Sorry it took me so long to get here! 

Can't wait to read all about Aulani.  

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## dizneeat

And late again with my comments. 

Love your last update. How nice to catch a glimpse of that wedding and your bikini photos look just great.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> We were tortured by the knowledge that Kona Brewing company was right next door.  Literally.







eandesmom said:


> And Jeff went for a Turkey Sandwich.  Which apparently was so boring I took a picture of the JW Marriott instead



 Sounds about right for a turkey sandwich.



eandesmom said:


> So of course I took pictures!



Wow, you're getting to be on MEK's level of pro wedding stalking!



eandesmom said:


> I did not take any pictures of the infinity hot tub the entire trip, I have no idea why but...it really is fabulous.



 Such a great view!  But often crowded.  I liked the LED lights in there at night too.



eandesmom said:


> There used to be a Roy’s in Seattle and it definitely had a more upscale feel to it, I'd assumed it would be the same and the menu (and prices) seemed to validate that.  This well, it was more like a nicer bar, at a golf course.



Maybe it's a casual Hawaii thing.



eandesmom said:


> For me, some Ahi



 



eandesmom said:


> And the kind person to tried to take a shot with my phone, fighting with the Aulani lobby lighting



That lighting is really tricky in there.  Day and night.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> And Jeff went for a Turkey Sandwich.  Which apparently was so boring I took a picture of the JW Marriott instead




Are you saying he doesn't make a photogenic sandwich? 



eandesmom said:


> So of course I took pictures!


Wedding paparazzi.  



eandesmom said:


> At some point I think Jeff went and made us a drink, or maybe we'd brought it down?  No clue but I do know my notes say "taste the rum in this one".  LOL!  It must have been strong?


First of all, that might be the reason why you don't remember if you took it down or if he went back to make it, and secondly, it was made the right way.  



eandesmom said:


> We hung out and did more nothing, other than guessing the airlines as they flew over.  Jeff is pretty good at this game, me, not so much.


I wonder why...  



eandesmom said:


> The service...ok.  Nothing bad but nothing exceptional either.  I would try it again, earlier in the evening (and heck, it was Saturday night at 9, not exactly THAT late!) and sit outside.


Must have been late by their standards if you couldn't book reservations past 8:45 and they stop seating people outside...  
Hopefully you'll get a chance to try it again soon! 



eandesmom said:


> After a lovely, busy, activity filled followed by pure laziness and gluttony we....
> 
> Had a nightcap on the lanai


I wouldn't expect anything else.


----------



## eandesmom

jeremysdisneymom said:


> Subscribing!
> 
> I have been MIA for several months and just now getting back in the swing of things.  Sorry it took me so long to get here!
> 
> Can't wait to read all about Aulani.
> 
> Hope you are doing well.



Erica!!!!!!!!!

So happy to have you here

Aloha and 





dizneeat said:


> And late again with my comments.




I am FAR more late than you on your TR (and everyone elses).  Looking forward to my flight tomorrow to catch up.  Kind of pathetic isn't it!



dizneeat said:


> Love your last update. How nice to catch a glimpse of that wedding and your bikini photos look just great.



It was such a pretty wedding.  We saw lots of lovely brides but I really liked what they did at this one and loved the mickey sun shades!  Of course, I'm a sucker for yellow.  I didn't get the bridemaids very well but they were in darling yellow dresses.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



And now you know why I had to go to the one at the airport on the work trip!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds about right for a turkey sandwich.



Yeah, not really much of a photo op are they.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, you're getting to be on MEK's level of pro wedding stalking!



Accidental stalking....but yeah.  There is probably a dozen more brides I DIDN'T take pictures of at Aulani though, that has to count for something, right?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Such a great view!  But often crowded.  I liked the LED lights in there at night too.



I think the new pool will help, very excited to see and read about.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Maybe it's a casual Hawaii thing.



Hawaii is pretty casual that is for sure.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That lighting is really tricky in there.  Day and night.



Horrible for photos



afwdwfan said:


> Are you saying he doesn't make a photogenic sandwich?



Yep, saying that exactly!



afwdwfan said:


> Wedding paparazzi.



not my fault they had it near my lounger!



afwdwfan said:


> First of all, that might be the reason why you don't remember if you took it down or if he went back to make it, and secondly, it was made the right way.



I'm pretty sure we took them down with us the first time, we were pretty paranoid about making noise with the wedding going on and didn't really "come and go" as a result.



afwdwfan said:


> Must have been late by their standards if you couldn't book reservations past 8:45 and they stop seating people outside...
> Hopefully you'll get a chance to try it again soon!



Well, it was Sunday...but it was a holiday weekend so we were surprised.



afwdwfan said:


> I wouldn't expect anything else.



We are a bit predictable huh


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> And Jeff went for a Turkey Sandwich.  Which apparently was so boring I took a picture of the JW Marriott instead




  Haha - this cracked me UP!

Great afternoon of lounging.  How cool that you got to see a wedding.  And your bathing suit matches the flowers in the wedding.  You blended right in!  

Cute PP pictures!  

Too bad the ambiance for dinner was not the greatest because your food really does look lovely.

What a great day all the way around.


----------



## Chilly

its disgusting how good you look in a bikini, still doesn't make me want to take up running though!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Haha - this cracked me UP!



Clearly I was only interested in what I was eating..



MEK said:


> Great afternoon of lounging.  How cool that you got to see a wedding.  And your bathing suit matches the flowers in the wedding.  You blended right in!



See, that was my plan!    I do like to coordinate...

It was a lovely afternoon



MEK said:


> Cute PP pictures!



Thanks!  It was a little odd getting pics taken just in our suits but it was kind of like, they are here, why not?



MEK said:


> Too bad the ambiance for dinner was not the greatest because your food really does look lovely.
> 
> What a great day all the way around.



It was such a great day.  The full spectrum of so many things we love, just perfect all around.



Chilly said:


> its disgusting how good you look in a bikini, still doesn't make me want to take up running though!



 that totally cracked me up!  I almost spewed my coffee.  

I can't say running has anything to do with it...I only started running late last April, the trip was in late May so at best I had about 3 weeks of running in and very few miles at that.  The 12 months of PT, Chiro and a consistent workout schedule plus 4 months of really watching what I ate (and losing 20lbs) get the credit.  Actually, the 2012 cruise and Vero get all the credit as it was the desire to get back into my darn bikini and feel ok about it for that trip, that got me cracking down in the first place.


----------



## franandaj

Other than the 2200 stairs, /it sounds like you had a relaxing day. After all my trips I could use some time lounging by the pool. I guess I'll have to wait until we take possession of the house for that since I see no Aulani in my future. No WDWeither for that matter.


----------



## elphie101

I can't look at a wedding (especially in a Hawaiian setting!) without hearing Jack Sparrow in my head "I love weddings, drinks all around!"

Mmmmmmm food pics. That all looks divine (especially the chips & salsa on the lanai!)

Has anyone ever told you you have a great motivation body in your swimsuit? (My friends have taken to taping photos of bikinis they want to buy on the pantry doors so every time they go to snack, they see the bikini aka the reason NOT to snack. You picture could be right up there!)


----------



## saintstickets

saintstickets said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be an uber-planner like eandesmom!!





eandesmom said:


> No, you don't, your family will make fun of you!



They already make fun of my Disney obsession and it's a moot point anyway....I'm never growing up!


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> Other than the 2200 stairs, /it sounds like you had a relaxing day. After all my trips I could use some time lounging by the pool. I guess I'll have to wait until we take possession of the house for that since I see no Aulani in my future. No WDWeither for that matter.



Oh no! I thought you had the green light to book WDW for 2014?


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Other than the 2200 stairs, /it sounds like you had a relaxing day. After all my trips I could use some time lounging by the pool. I guess I'll have to wait until we take possession of the house for that since I see no Aulani in my future. No WDWeither for that matter.



Well you can lounge by YOUR pool, so that is something, right?  Still though..no vacation?

WAH!  Staycation at the Tiki Bar!

Yes, after the stairs and the snorkeling, the rest was pure relaxation and gluttony!



elphie101 said:


> I can't look at a wedding (especially in a Hawaiian setting!) without hearing Jack Sparrow in my head "I love weddings, drinks all around!"





Well we were having drinks during their wedding, that's for sure. LOL!



elphie101 said:


> Mmmmmmm food pics. That all looks divine (especially the chips & salsa on the lanai!)



Those key lime chips might be the death of us.  I can justify it with just how ridiculously healthy the salsa is.  I have a major, major chip weakness.





elphie101 said:


> Has anyone ever told you you have a great motivation body in your swimsuit? (My friends have taken to taping photos of bikinis they want to buy on the pantry doors so every time they go to snack, they see the bikini aka the reason NOT to snack. You picture could be right up there!)



Oh wow, no.  That might be the nicest compliment I have ever received, especially at my age when many might argue I am well past the "appropriate" age for one.  Thank you very very much.



saintstickets said:


> They already make fun of my Disney obsession and it's a moot point anyway....I'm never growing up!



Me either!



Pinkocto said:


> Oh no! I thought you had the green light to book WDW for 2014?


----------



## rentayenta

Hot hot hot!  Love the yellow bikini and the dress. Yellow is a difficult color to pull off and you look amazing in it. 


Dinner looks delicious but it does look very bright from the photos. Wonder why they stopped seating outside so early? 


Jeff Spicioli?


----------



## CarolynK

Dinner at Roy's looks very nice! Too bad you couldn't eat outside....


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Hot hot hot!  Love the yellow bikini and the dress. Yellow is a difficult color to pull off and you look amazing in it.



As do you!!!!  It is a tricky color to be sure.  One which you look pretty frciken fabulous in! I am sad about the dress pics...it is such a cool dress that had limited wearing opportunities that I was hoping for a decent pic of the 2 of us..it doesn't happen open.

All I know is this.  You and I....yellow bikini's, age be dammed... (I am older I can say that! oh and your are tinier!)

 DL half (walk, run, show up, whatever!). Pool time.   and yes, I want May too but...counting on you for the 1/2...



rentayenta said:


> Dinner looks delicious but it does look very bright from the photos. Wonder why they stopped seating outside so early?



Sunday????? it was irritatingly bright.  The food was outstanding but the rest truly distracting

Jeff Spicioli? 


rentayenta said:


> CarolynK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at Roy's looks very nice! Too bad you couldn't eat outside....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we felt robbed with that to be honest...but the food was quite good
Click to expand...


----------



## eandesmom

I interrupt this report to bring you all  a very special DISmeet.  It is a funny thing being a tourist of sorts in a city you used to live in.  All that aside, what a lovely lovely lunch with really, an old friend,  cuz that's what it flelt like.

Lovely Kathy





Lovely gift (yeah, she knows!!!)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I interrupt this report to bring you all  a very special DISmeet.  It is a funny thing being a tourist of sorts in a city you used to live in.  All that aside, what a lovely lovely lunch with really, an old friend,  cuz that's what it flelt like.
> 
> Lovely Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely git ft ( yeah, she knowss!!!)



I love that you and Kathy were able to meet up.  And yes, she got the perfect gift for you!


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> As do you!!!!  It is a tricky color to be sure.  One which you look pretty frciken fabulous in! I am sad about the dress pics...it is such a cool dress that had limited wearing opportunities that I was hoping for a decent pic of the 2 of us..it doesn't happen open.
> 
> All I know is this.  You and I....yellow bikini's, age be dammed... (I am older I can say that! oh and your are tinier!)
> 
> DL half (walk, run, show up, whatever!). Pool time.   and yes, I want May too but...counting on you for the 1/2...
> 
> Sunday????? it was irritatingly bright.  The food was outstanding but the rest truly distracting
> 
> Jeff Spicioli?



May is iffy but not out. I'm in for August. Kids will be in tow I'm sure but not totally sure- lol. What is the race date for August? Late summer is much easier to navigate. 

Are you thinking kids in August? Joshua's bday is in August as is our anniversary. We always drive out once a summer so I could combine all those factors to get the green light. My light is green. M's is yellow.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I love that you and Kathy were able to meet up.  And yes, she got the perfect gift for you!



It was so much fun!  And I love my mug



rentayenta said:


> May is iffy but not out. I'm in for August. Kids will be in tow I'm sure but not totally sure- lol. What is the race date for August? Late summer is much easier to navigate.



Last weekend in August (29-30).  



rentayenta said:


> Are you thinking kids in August? Joshua's bday is in August as is our anniversary. We always drive out once a summer so I could combine all those factors to get the green light. My light is green. M's is yellow.



Probably not on the kids but we will see.  They will have WDW in Dec/Jan and the DLR in April for the band trip.  Much as I'd love to take them I don't think my wallet will let me.


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, it was such a pleasure meeting a dear DIS friend. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy schedule so we could meet for lunch. Although we were together almost 90 minutes, it felt like we just started. Darn work getting in the way of our visiting longer.

You are exactly as I thought you would be...beautiful, charming and sweet. I do hope our paths cross often in the future.


----------



## franandaj

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no! I thought you had the green light to book WDW for 2014?



But I don't have any dates booked.    It's not official until you have a reservation and a plane flight!



eandesmom said:


> Well you can lounge by YOUR pool, so that is something, right?  Still though..no vacation?
> 
> WAH!  Staycation at the Tiki Bar!
> 
> Yes, after the stairs and the snorkeling, the rest was pure relaxation and gluttony!



Well nothing soon. I hope we get the house before the weather gets too cold here to enjoy the pool at least once. Realistically we won't be moving into the house until after the new year, with all the work needed, but I would love to spend an afternoon at the Tiki bar and pool just chillin.  I don't see that happening, though.

Isn't is so much fun to meet up with DIS folks?  It always goes by so quickly though. It seems like you barely get started and next thing you know you are saying goodbye again.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, it was such a pleasure meeting a dear DIS friend. Thank you for taking the time out of your busy schedule so we could meet for lunch. Although we were together almost 90 minutes, it felt like we just started. Darn work getting in the way of our visiting longer.
> 
> You are exactly as I thought you would be...beautiful, charming and sweet. I do hope our paths cross often in the future.



Aw, that is so sweet!  I feel exactly the same 

Some day we will have a turtle krawl together!



franandaj said:


> But I don't have any dates booked.    It's not official until you have a reservation and a plane flight!



I agree, and it never really feels real until the flight is booked



franandaj said:


> Well nothing soon. I hope we get the house before the weather gets too cold here to enjoy the pool at least once. Realistically we won't be moving into the house until after the new year, with all the work needed, but I would love to spend an afternoon at the Tiki bar and pool just chillin.  I don't see that happening, though.



Or get a firepit/outdoor fireplace out there!  (I can't recall, is there one?)



franandaj said:


> Isn't is so much fun to meet up with DIS folks?  It always goes by so quickly though. It seems like you barely get started and next thing you know you are saying goodbye again.



So true, that's why you have to go on actual trips with some of them   the 90 minutes just flew by


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> I agree, and it never really feels real until the flight is booked



And at this point we haven't even agreed upon dates so as far as I know we don't have a trip!  



eandesmom said:


> Or get a firepit/outdoor fireplace out there!  (I can't recall, is there one?)



I don't think there is one. We had one here, but I'm not sure if we got rid of it or what. I just want the pool to be warm, I suppose if nothing else, I can hang out in the hot tub.



eandesmom said:


> So true, that's why you have to go on actual trips with some of them   the 90 minutes just flew by



Even taking an actual trip and having multiple ADRs and a cookout, we still didn't have enough time together.  That's just the last one...I hope there are many more.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> And at this point we haven't even agreed upon dates so as far as I know we don't have a trip!



Yeah, you do kind of need dates as a starting point huh!



franandaj said:


> I don't think there is one. We had one here, but I'm not sure if we got rid of it or what. I just want the pool to be warm, I suppose if nothing else, I can hang out in the hot tub.



Mnnn, hot tub!  That can be lovely in the winter.



franandaj said:


> Even taking an actual trip and having multiple ADRs and a cookout, we still didn't have enough time together.  That's just the last one...I hope there are many more.



Never enough time, no matter how much you try, isn't that always the case?


----------



## eandesmom

We woke up knowing it would our last full day in Hawaii.  Always a bit of a sad feeling, no matter how good a trip is or even how much you might miss your kids or even work that is hanging over your head.  We had a pretty busy day planned.
First up, I was going on a solo adventure, my very first DVC members event!  At Aulani, they have a Monday members Mahalo Mingle and I planned to attend!  It is hosted in the convention center and I arrived to find POG and coffee available and tables set with fresh leis. 









Cool chandelier in the banquet room







 

I've never been to any of the "welcome home" events and so it was fun to see what it was all about.  It was fun to meet people and listen to the presentation.  While I didn't win the raffle, I did get a hat which Eric wears often.  I cant say I really learned anything new and while it was niceand a little bit interactive, it still is a bit of a sales pitch and probably not something Id go to again.  I am glad I went though.  

After the mingle I headed to the front desk to pick up laundry tokens.  As we were in a studio I didn't have the immediate access I've had in the past.  First though I scoped out the facilities so I'd have a better idea of what I might need and how many tokens.  And just in case any one was curious about the laundry facilities, here they are!





Nothing you forgot that you cant buy









The proportion of washers to dryers was oddly off





Then again, you could just use the "free" supplies left by another guest!





I also decided to stop by Oleo and get a breakfast sandwich for myself.  I can only eat the same thing in the morning so many days in a row and I was sick of the options in the room.  

For some reason I decided to take a picture of the beer tap lineup.  Why, I have no idea.









As I ate my breakfast and checked out the view  again...(Jeff had eaten while I was at the mingle, and was still enjoying the lanai) we discussed our plan of attack.  





First I attacked this









Lots of boats out this morning!









We decided to toss the laundry in and hit the beach for an hour while things washed, and dried and then head out.  We were scheduled for a memorial day bbq at my cousins house and were supposed to be there at 2.  Which could be tight as we hoped to hit Diamond Head first since it was sort of on the way there.

But first we needed some some beach!









Laundry dealt with we rushed off and made it to Diamond Head by about 12:45.  The lot closest to the start of the trail isn't big but it does turn over quickly.  And, even better, the attendant will let you wait until a spot opens up, versus turning people away.  We waited no more than 5 minutes and were quickly parked and ready to go.





And up we went, again!  It's a nice little walk, uphill but not too horribly steep, with a number of switchbacks.  Some stairs too which my right quad wasn't terribly overjoyed with after yesterdays stairmaster adventure.  The view from the top though?  Worth every stair!  Its pretty cool, you actually go IN the crater into a tunnel and then, at the top is an actual bunker that you go through, and as long as you dont whack your head, pretty neat to see!

















_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Not quite as scary as the sign at Koko Head





Just a few people

































































































_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous





































Given the time though, we basically hoofed it up, and back as fast as we could.  





Though we got our fair share of pictures in, there was no time to linger.  Back at the base we quickly changed and took off for my cousins.  I had really hoped to stop and get a bottle of wine to bring as a gift but we literally didn't pass a single store on the way and I didn't want to be any later than we already were.  Which was about 15 minutes by the time we got there.  It was SO wonderful to see my cousins and Aunt and Uncle.  My Aunt and Uncle(my dads baby brother) moved to Honolulu about 20 years ago and other than their oldest, all my cousins moved with them.  Their oldest, who is closest to me in age (1 year younger) and whose house it was at followed about 7 years later and they are almost all still there.  I had seen her a few times over the past few years; her oldest daughter is a year younger than Kendall and also a soccer player so they've had a couple of tournaments together which has been fun.  She is my favorite cousin and I really wish she lived closer!!!  Several have married and they have more kids and everyone showed up.  Most of them live within 3 blocks of each other lol.  Of my 5 cousins, 4 were there(the one who wasn't lives in DC) and of my cousins children 7 out of 8 were there.  So it was a nice sized group...about the same size as my family!  You know how you have some family that you never see but when you do, it's like you just saw them yesterday?  That's how this group is.  So much fun, so natural and easy even though Id never met most of the spouses and some of the grandkids.  

We hung out, enjoyed their patio while the kids played in the pool and caught up.  One of my cousins had a ton of questions about DVC so that was kind of fun to chat about.  They thought we were nuts for doing Koko Head.  As you can see...it's in their backyard.





And apparently they hear people getting airlifted off of it all the time!  Only one of my cousins had ever done itand she'd crab walked too.  YAY!

Of course pictures had to be taken, Ill just share all the "girls", my 3 cousins and my Aunt.









We ate and ate and ate and ate!  It was quite the spread, everyone had brought something and it was YUMMY! We were there until about 8 and then decided we should probably start heading back.  Not before my cousins husband INSISTED on running over to their hose (2 blocks away) and giving us some fresh mango to take home! Which of course we couldn't actually take on the plane but we certainly planned to eat it for breakfast the next day.  As we headed back Cara and I were texting, she was feeling a bit better and we made plans to meet in the lobby.  I didn't see her when we came in (I forget where they were coming back from but basically we were both getting back about the same time) but right about when I got to the room, I got a text that they were in the lobby.  Jeff had already changed into lounge clothes and didn't want to go back out so I left him there and headed down.  

And proof that it happened!  In the horrible lobby lighting





Cara, her DH and their boys were so much fun to meet!  The poor kids were wiped out and crashed on the couch while we chatted.  It was a short meet, it was late and all were tired but it was nice to at least be able to say hello and chat a little.  Cara was pretty excited, they had just added on to VGF (I think it went on member pre-sale while we were there) so we had fun chatting about that.  Jeff felt bad when he heard that her DH and the boys were there...apparently it was ok to be anti social if it was just Cara but then he was bummed when he heard it was the whole family.  LOL.  I headed up and met Jeff on the lanai for our last glass of wine overlooking beautiful Aulani.  As I went to sit down, and found it a bit difficult, I wondered what the morning would bringI was very stiff and sore.  I hoped doing that Diamond Head hadn't overdone it too much but at that moment, my body seemed to indicate that maybe it had.


----------



## KatMark

What a great update, Cynthia. Love the beach pictures while waiting for the laundry, your hike up Diamond Head. I remember seeing the view from there in Mark's (Captain_Oblivious) pictures and it is just stunning.

What a fun family reunion...you gal all look great!

I am glad you were able to meet up with Cara. And too funny that Jeff was upset he didn't go down when he found out the husband and kids were there.  Shame on you, Jeff.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update! That breakfast sandwich looked tasty. That's how I've found the DVC meets on the ships are like but the lure of the raffle wins every time! 

Bonus that you got in some beach time while waiting on the laundry. 

You guys were quite motivated to do a big hike before heading to the cookout, whew! Beautiful pictures  

Glad you were able to have fun with the family. 

Jeff is too funny, first with Goofy and then the Dis meet, poor guy can't make up his mind.


----------



## dizneeat

GREAT photos! But I guess I say that every time ..... 

What a tasty breakfast sandwich. That looks really good. 

We have been to the DVC meet at the Boardwalk and we will NEVER return. Kiddie games and nothing new. Seems like yours was more like the ones on the ships. 

Your family get together sounds like a lot of fun and ending the day with a DISmeet is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## MEK

I feel like Diamond Head was a deja vue moment, so does that mean I read about it on CO's TR?  What a super cool experience.  I get vertigo just looking at your pictures.  I can't imagine how cool it must be to see that for real.

How fun that you got to meet up with your cousins, aunt, and uncle.  What a great way to end your fabulous trip.


----------



## rentayenta

You are quite the active vacationer my friend. I'm so glad you post all these pics because I'm almost positive if I get to Hawaii and Aulani, my bottom won't leave a beach lounger. 

Breakfast looks yum! Laundry looks meh. 

I agree, the last day is always bittersweet. It's been so much fun to read along, I hate for your report to come to an end.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> What a great update, Cynthia. Love the beach pictures while waiting for the laundry, your hike up Diamond Head. I remember seeing the view from there in Mark's (Captain_Oblivious) pictures and it is just stunning.



It is SO pretty and really not a bad little hike at all, I would encourage anyone to do it.  It was a great day!



KatMark said:


> What a fun family reunion...you gal all look great!



I  My Hawaii family.  It was SO great to see them and just hang out and not have it be during an event like a wedding or a soccer game. We could really chat, about life.  Just incredible and makes me want to go back that much more.  I have a cousin and Aunt and Uncle in Seattle that I am close to, but not close like that.  Part of it is age and part of it is just that undefined something.  Their personalities so parallel my immediate families that it's uncanny.



KatMark said:


> I am glad you were able to meet up with Cara. And too funny that Jeff was upset he didn't go down when he found out the husband and kids were there.  Shame on you, Jeff.



Seriously.  I think he thought it wasn't happening and since he'd already changed, he just didn't want to change back.  Which I get.



Pinkocto said:


> Great update! That breakfast sandwich looked tasty. That's how I've found the DVC meets on the ships are like but the lure of the raffle wins every time!



The sandwich hit the spot for sure. I am glad I went to the Mingle and to be honest, it was partially to get a hat as I figured there would be one and knew Eric would be all over it. So it was worth it for that for sure!



Pinkocto said:


> Bonus that you got in some beach time while waiting on the laundry.
> 
> You guys were quite motivated to do a big hike before heading to the cookout, whew! Beautiful pictures



The beach time was good but hot...we didn't want to swim since we were going to the cookout so that was a little frustrating.  We knew it was a short hike, (1.6 mile RT) and it was very close to where we were going.



Pinkocto said:


> Glad you were able to have fun with the family.
> 
> Jeff is too funny, first with Goofy and then the Dis meet, poor guy can't make up his mind.



I was very much looking forward to it but you never know.  Jeff had only met my one cousin and her DH (and their kids) so it could have been awkward and it was so the opposite, really exceeded my expectations on every level.  It does honestly make Oahu itself a bigger draw in general than it otherwise might be for us.



dizneeat said:


> GREAT photos! But I guess I say that every time .....




The photos were a bit fast and furious, I would have liked more time at the top but we had to race down!




dizneeat said:


> What a tasty breakfast sandwich. That looks really good.



It was!  I was over the greek yogurt/granola/berries.  Much as I love them (had it twice this week on my work trip lol)



dizneeat said:


> We have been to the DVC meet at the Boardwalk and we will NEVER return. Kiddie games and nothing new. Seems like yours was more like the ones on the ships.



Still not sure I'd go again but am glad I did it that time.  If the kids wanted to (for the swag) I would.



dizneeat said:


> Your family get together sounds like a lot of fun and ending the day with a DISmeet is just the icing on the cake.



It was SUCH a fabulous afternoon and evening.  I know I don't have any pictures of it but it really was a huge trip highlight.  I am truly blessed to have family I enjoy so much.



MEK said:


> I feel like Diamond Head was a deja vue moment, so does that mean I read about it on CO's TR?  What a super cool experience.  I get vertigo just looking at your pictures.  I can't imagine how cool it must be to see that for real.



Yep!  And Mark did a better job on the pictures for sure, we were totally rushed.

You really wouldn't have vertigo on this one.  Koko...yeah.  Diamond Head looks steeper in the pictures than we thought it was.  Put it this way...I don't think the E's would have whined.  



MEK said:


> How fun that you got to meet up with your cousins, aunt, and uncle.  What a great way to end your fabulous trip.



Oh it was!!!!!!!!!! I hit the jackpot in the family category



rentayenta said:


> You are quite the active vacationer my friend. I'm so glad you post all these pics because I'm almost positive if I get to Hawaii and Aulani, my bottom won't leave a beach lounger.



We are a couple of extremes

Extreme slugs

Extreme gluttons

Extreme loungers

and occasionally, we really like to move. 



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast looks yum! Laundry looks meh.
> 
> I agree, the last day is always bittersweet. It's been so much fun to read along, I hate for your report to come to an end.



Last FULL day but we have a pretty darn full real "last" day before heading to the airport.  So not done yet!!!!!!!!

Yeah, laundry is meh but coming home and not having to deal with it is priceless!


----------



## BowlingAriel

Do all the rooms have stackable washer / dryer ? Do any have full size like OKW ?

Has anyone shipped laundry stuff , toiletries, heavier incidentals ahead of ur trip to save on luggage weight & higher costs in stores ?


----------



## eandesmom

BowlingAriel said:


> Do all the rooms have stackable washer / dryer ? Do any have full size like OKW ?  Has anyone shipped laundry stuff , toiletries, heavier incidentals ahead of ur trip to save on luggage weight & higher costs in stores ?


  I've not stayed in a larger villa to confirm but I'd bet they are stackable with the possible exception of the grand villas. I believe OKW is the only one with full size. Shipping to Hawaii is very expensive, honestly the baggage fee for one extra checked bag would be significantly less. Significantly. I ship work items there all the time, it's nuts,  Or just buy the items there at costco, target or Safeway.   As to higher costs in stores, depends on where you live. Wasn't any worse than Seattle. At least as long as you stick to those stores. Buy everything at Aulani or the ABC store and yes, you will pay more.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> We woke up knowing it would our last full day in Hawaii.  Always a bit of a sad feeling, no matter how good a trip is or even how much you might miss your kids or even work that is hanging over your head.



Very sad day indeed.  



eandesmom said:


> I cant say I really learned anything new and while it was niceand a little bit interactive, it still is a bit of a sales pitch and probably not something Id go to again.  I am glad I went though.



At least you gave us a peek inside the conference center.  



eandesmom said:


> I also decided to stop by Oleo and get a breakfast sandwich for myself.  I can only eat the same thing in the morning so many days in a row and I was sick of the options in the room.



Looked like a tasty sandwich!  



eandesmom said:


> For some reason I decided to take a picture of the beer tap lineup.  Why, I have no idea.



To fondly remember all of the Kona options?



eandesmom said:


> And, even better, the attendant will let you wait until a spot opens up, versus turning people away.  We waited no more than 5 minutes and were quickly parked and ready to go.



Not too shabby at all.



eandesmom said:


> And up we went, again!  It's a nice little walk, uphill but not too horribly steep, with a number of switchbacks.  Some stairs too which my right quad wasn't terribly overjoyed with after yesterdays stairmaster adventure.  The view from the top though?  Worth every stair!  Its pretty cool, you actually go IN the crater into a tunnel and then, at the top is an actual bunker that you go through, and as long as you dont whack your head, pretty neat to see!



That is such a cool hike.  I like the pictures of Jeff in the tunnel, it looks like he's going through at warp speed!



eandesmom said:


> Not quite as scary as the sign at Koko Head



This must have been a walk in the park after Koko Head.



eandesmom said:


> Given the time though, we basically hoofed it up, and back as fast as we could.
> 
> 
> Though we got our fair share of pictures in, there was no time to linger.



I think you did pretty well with the pictures.  Glad you squeezed it in!  Like you said, it's worth it just for the view! 



eandesmom said:


> You know how you have some family that you never see but when you do, it's like you just saw them yesterday?





And others, where you get together and suddenly remember why you went so long without trying to see them?  



eandesmom said:


> And apparently they hear people getting airlifted off of it all the time!  Only one of my cousins had ever done itand she'd crab walked too.  YAY!



One of the best sentences in the English language: "It's not just you." 




eandesmom said:


> And proof that it happened!  In the horrible lobby lighting



 for DIS meets!


----------



## afwdwfan

Looks like an action packed day!  I'm glad that you were able to spend some time with your cousins.  As much as you did and saw while you were there, the description of that afternoon and just catching up sounds very relaxing and fun.


----------



## jwwi

That looks like a great hike up Diamond Head.  Great views from the top! 
Have really enjoyed reading your TR.  Love your Chicago mug too!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very sad day indeed.



the next one is MORE sad...actual departure day!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At least you gave us a peek inside the conference center.



and...it's still a conference center!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looked like a tasty sandwich!



It was!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> To fondly remember all of the Kona options?



maybe, or perhaps in case I thought a reader might want to see?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not too shabby at all.
> 
> That is such a cool hike.  I like the pictures of Jeff in the tunnel, it looks like he's going through at warp speed!



Shutter speed...kind of fun actually how those turned out!

It was a cool little hike, we liked it a lot.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This must have been a walk in the park after Koko Head.



Yes...and no.  My right quad wasn't thrilled going down!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think you did pretty well with the pictures.  Glad you squeezed it in!  Like you said, it's worth it just for the view!



I'd have liked to soak that part up a little more but still glad we did all we did at the resort first.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And others, where you get together and suddenly remember why you went so long without trying to see them?



Ah yes, THOSE.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> One of the best sentences in the English language: "It's not just you."



Misery loves comfort, and empathy!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> for DIS meets!



major thumbs up



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like an action packed day!  I'm glad that you were able to spend some time with your cousins.  As much as you did and saw while you were there, the description of that afternoon and just catching up sounds very relaxing and fun.



Other than the frantic dash up and down Diamond Head, it was pretty low key.  Full, but very mellow and nice.  It was a great day!



jwwi said:


> That looks like a great hike up Diamond Head.  Great views from the top!



It is a lovely little hike, I highly recommend it.  Major bang for the buck and time invested.



jwwi said:


> Have really enjoyed reading your TR.  Love your Chicago mug too!



Thank you!  I love my Chicago mug too....broke it in on Sunday!  Perfect size and feel in the hand...can't ask for much more out of a coffee mug.  It will be a major player in the rotation.


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> Thank you!  I love my Chicago mug too....broke it in on Sunday!  Perfect size and feel in the hand...can't ask for much more out of a coffee mug.  It will be a major player in the rotation.



I have to admit when I read this quickly I thought it said you "broke" your new mug on Sunday. I was going to run out and get you a new one.


----------



## Pinkocto

KatMark said:


> I have to admit when I read this quickly I thought it said you "broke" your new mug on Sunday. I was going to run out and get you a new one.



I read the same thing!


----------



## Leshaface

Just got caught up!

Yellow roses are fabulous!  My DM used them for her wedding and would get yellow roses from my dad every anniversary.  Since his passing, we leave yellow roses at his grave every year.  They bring so much meaning to us

Love the pictures of you two in your swim gear!  You guys look nice and tanned 

The view from Diamond Head looks amazing.  So gorgeous.  And glad that you had time for a family visit!  That's always a plus.

Mmm, how did the mango taste?!  I absolutely love Mango.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> I have to admit when I read this quickly I thought it said you "broke" your new mug on Sunday. I was going to run out and get you a new one.



GAH!  I did think of that when I wrote it but then spaced on editing it somehow.  Nope, it is so adorable, I love it!  I was more worried about getting it home safely.



Pinkocto said:


> I read the same thing!



It's safe, I promise!  I didn't even think I can kill it in the dishwasher, it does actually saw dishwasher and microwave safe!



Leshaface said:


> Just got caught up!
> 
> Yellow roses are fabulous!  My DM used them for her wedding and would get yellow roses from my dad every anniversary.  Since his passing, we leave yellow roses at his grave every year.  They bring so much meaning to us



They are my favorite.  On the rare occasion I get flowers for valentines, I get yellow roses 



Leshaface said:


> Love the pictures of you two in your swim gear!  You guys look nice and tanned



Thanks!



Leshaface said:


> The view from Diamond Head looks amazing.  So gorgeous.  And glad that you had time for a family visit!  That's always a plus.
> 
> Mmm, how did the mango taste?!  I absolutely love Mango.



It was a great afternoon.  I will have a mango update in the next installment!


----------



## eandesmom

The last day.

Don't you hate that?

I do!

What do you do on your last day in paradise?

Well now THATs a silly question!





























Really, what did you think I meant?

Seriously, it was a lovely morning!









One thing I am not sure I mentioned in the last update was that we had gotten a call in the morning that Evan was sick.  It never fails, when we are gone longer than a couple of nights, my kids who NEVER get sick....do.  Sigh.  Makes me wonder.  Anyway, so far no news was good news.

We discussed the fact that we really should go snorkeling now, and take advantage of the calm water and early morning fish but...weren't terribly motivated to move.   Instead we decided to have breakfast. 


I made a custom parfait with my Greek yogurt, granola from home, remainder of the strawberries, bananas and mango.  Add some POG,  coffee and a Hawaiian sweet rool and YUM!

Check out that mango!





Jeffs version had oatmeal instead





That mango was so insanely good I can't even begin to describe it.  Thank you Houston!  (that's my cousins DHs name lol).  After breakfast we had to face the facts.  It was time to do dishes, pack, and go settle our bill.  We also made sandwiches so wed be set for lunch.  Icky work done we took our stuff down to bell services and checked out.  We also made a swing by the Luana Lounge to check it out for later (and put our "later" stuff in a locker).  As we excited, we spotted some friends.  Chip and Dale!

Apparently I was excited to see them





Or my sunglasses were about to fall off the back of my head (that happens often)

Aww





He hates it, can't you tell?

















It looked so perfect out we decided that we HAD to give snorkeling another go, it was calling our name!













I dont know if it was the time of day, the clarity of the water, the fact that it was our last day but OH was the snorkel karma god with us.  Absolutely STUNNING fish and tons of them.  Tip.  Listen to Lisa Marie on day 1 at Aulani, stay to the right, near the outer rocks and WOW WOW WOW.
Just amazing.  We spent a long time out  there.  How long, I honestly dont know.  Drifting and floating with fish, one tends to lose track of time!

I mean really look at this, how could you not!





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We decided it was time to come up for air, and return our gear.  That much less to stash under chairs while we hit the tube slide!

Note to self.  Ok note to guys&if you put your KTTW card (or whatever cards you might be carrying) in a Velcro pocket on the tube slide&it may just go flying out.  And be gone.  It was on our second round on the tube slide when it happened and Im not even sure how Jeff realized that the pocket had opened.  But it had.  In a panic (it had his ID, KTTW and Debit card, rest was locked up I think).  Why he didnt lock all of it up I am not sure&but he didnt.  
Helpful tip.  There are lovely CMs stationed at the bases of the slides.  They are a wonderful resource when something like this happens.  

His idea?

Wait for a kid to come down who has goggles and ask them to dive down and look.

I admit.

We were skeptical.

Literally the next person down was a little boy, maybe 8, who had goggles on!

We asked him to help.

He didn't answer.

He just dove.

And came up holding all of Jeffs cards! 

The sigh of relief was probably heard across the pool deck.  No one wanted to contemplate the nightmare of trying to get home without ID!

We were so relieved we decided to celebrate with a pool drink.  We contemplated buying a small  bottle of something and making drinks with soda in our refillable mugs but the reality was&neither of us really wanted soda. 

So we headed to the pool bar.

And saw another friend on the way!

















I opted to try a Cucumber lychee (with a request to de-sweeten it a bit) after the CM sold me on how refreshing it would be.





And Jeff, a Big Swell IPA on draft





Drinks taken care of, loungers secured, it was time for lunch.

But....

What had we done with our lunch?


----------



## annmarieda

Trying to slowly get caught up on on my threads that I neglected this last month.. (I seriously don't know how you do it with all your travel.)

I loved your little mini TR "Almost live from Waikiki"

I admire you.  While I was perfectly comfortable being solo in WDW, I am not sure how I would do on my own in Hawaii.

I envy you that you ran in Hawaii though... must have been amazing!  I too would have probably stopped for pictures. 






Holy cow this does look busy!!!





I think the flower makes it look even more appetizing.  How strange is that?  Sure looks yummy!


----------



## Pinkocto

Hooray for the card rescuer! 

There's nothing like fresh delicious mango that's for sure. 

Love the last pictures from the lanai. I can't wait to see it for myself. It won't be soon but I'm so looking forward to it.

Great pictures with the characters. Jeff looks pretty happy  

Bonus that you found some good snorkeling the last day. 

How late was your flight? 

I'm sorry Evan was sick, hopefully nothing too serious?


----------



## emmysmommy

Hey there Cynthia!  That hike up Diamond Head sure had a great pay off with the view. I knew it had a view of the downtown area but it was cool to see the view from the top. 

That was great that you had some family time for a get together while on vacation.  You and your cousins are all tall and thin, definitely a family resemblance.  

Loved the Kathy meet up and she absolutely knows you so well with that mug!   And I'm glad that you broke it in and not simply broke it.  That was a funny comment! 

What great character photos - especially Chip and Dale.  I love those varmits! 

Your last day sounds like it is packed with some great activities. Unfortunately, I'm sure there's a plane waiting for you before too long.


----------



## annmarieda

"Catching a wave with Crush"

I am absolutely in awe of the pictures you had!  I think watching the video must have been worth it to be in that beautiful place.  And to swim with a turtle???  Just heavenly, I imagine.   However, I can also imagine how hungry you were!  I think I would be ready to eat everything in site.  As I get caught up more... I can't wait to read where you went to satisfy that hunger.


----------



## teekathepony

I could snorkel forever and ever, I absolutely love it! So relaxing. Perfect thing to do on your last day. I had a little chuckle at the cms suggestion to wait for a kid with goggles but it's hard to argue with the results! Great idea, glad all was not lost. 
LOVE the character pics! So cute!

 Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dizneeat

More Cynthia torture!  I just love all the photos, thank you for posting them. 

Your breakfast looked delish, I would have loved it! And then going snorkelling  that's the way to spend the last day. Love that you did the slides again and how lucky is Jeff that the boy found his cards right away. 

Oh, and YES, I love that you got a nice drink!


----------



## KatMark

I hate last days. They are the worse days ever.

But I see that you made good use of yours with your coffee mug and your coffee and your absolutely stunning view.

Jeff does not at all look like he wants to see Chip and Dale.  But those pictures and the ones with Goofy later turned out great. 

 for great snorkeling on your last monring. And  for tube slide rides...well, minus losing all of your ID.   Glad that 8 year old little boy was able to save the day.

Your drinks look yummy!

Uh oh...where did the lunch go?


----------



## glennbo123

Hey, I'm caught up (although I may have skimmed a teensy bit).  Your cousins look like a fun group, it was great that you could catch up.  Yes, those velcro pockets don't work on water slides and the like -- the same thing happened to me at the wave pool at TL, but I never got the card back.  Fortunately, it was just my room key.  Maroomkey!


----------



## rentayenta

Love the characters photos! So cute. 


Thank goodness that kid could retrieve Jeff's cards. I hate that feeling. It's the same as thinking I've lost my phone.


----------



## Leshaface

That mango has me drooling   It looks so delicious in your pictures!

If that kid would have been of age, I would have bought him a drink for saving the day! 

And I love the character pictures.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> The last day.
> 
> Don't you hate that?
> 
> I do!
> 
> What do you do on your last day in paradise?



Distract yourself with something fun so you don't have to think about going home!



eandesmom said:


>



Love that view over the resort grounds.



eandesmom said:


> As we excited, we spotted some friends.  Chip and Dale!
> 
> Apparently I was excited to see them



Who wouldn't be?



eandesmom said:


> He hates it, can't you tell?



Oh.  Never mind. 




eandesmom said:


> I dont know if it was the time of day, the clarity of the water, the fact that it was our last day but OH was the snorkel karma god with us.  Absolutely STUNNING fish and tons of them.  Tip.  Listen to Lisa Marie on day 1 at Aulani, stay to the right, near the outer rocks and WOW WOW WOW.
> Just amazing.



Sounds awesome!



eandesmom said:


> Note to self.  Ok note to guys&if you put your KTTW card (or whatever cards you might be carrying) in a Velcro pocket on the tube slide&it may just go flying out.  And be gone.  It was on our second round on the tube slide when it happened and Im not even sure how Jeff realized that the pocket had opened.  But it had.







eandesmom said:


> His idea?
> 
> Wait for a kid to come down who has goggles and ask them to dive down and look.
> 
> I admit.
> 
> We were skeptical.
> 
> Literally the next person down was a little boy, maybe 8, who had goggles on!
> 
> We asked him to help.
> 
> He didn't answer.
> 
> He just dove.
> 
> And came up holding all of Jeffs cards!





I'm guessing this has happened once or twice!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49898793#post49898793
> 
> Note to self.  Ok note to guys&if you put your KTTW card (or whatever cards you might be carrying) in a Velcro pocket on the tube slide&it may just go flying out.  And be gone.  It was on our second round on the tube slide when it happened and Im not even sure how Jeff realized that the pocket had opened.  But it had.  In a panic (it had his ID, KTTW and Debit card, rest was locked up I think).  Why he didnt lock all of it up I am not sure&but he didnt.
> Helpful tip.  There are lovely CMs stationed at the bases of the slides.  They are a wonderful resource when something like this happens.
> 
> His idea?
> 
> Wait for a kid to come down who has goggles and ask them to dive down and look.
> 
> I admit.
> 
> We were skeptical.
> 
> Literally the next person down was a little boy, maybe 8, who had goggles on!
> 
> We asked him to help.
> 
> He didn't answer.
> 
> He just dove.
> 
> And came up holding all of Jeffs cards!
> 
> The sigh of relief was probably heard across the pool deck.  No one wanted to contemplate the nightmare of trying to get home without ID!



Wow, that was lucky!! My DH had this happen a few years ago at Typhoon Lagoon, on one of the slides, with his driver's license. We asked a CM for help, she jumped in with my son's goggles on but couldn't find it. FYI, TSA will let you through airport security without ID, it just takes longer

The funny part of this story (it wasn't funny at the time!) is about six months later - right after Typhoon Lagoon had been closed for their annual cleaning - we got his DL in the mail from WDW! Sweet of them, right? I think I still have it as a souvenir!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> We have a plan that is well, mostly final!  As of right now I think I only have ONE extra ADR and ONE extra other reservation.  Compared to where we were, that's nothing!  I do have one extra person on most of my reservations as I really am hoping my brother gets his act together to send my nephew (though I have a suspicion he is hoping my parents just buy the plane ticket but I am not going there!).  I've offered what I can (room, food and a 5 day hopper) and the rest is out of my hands.  My sister and BIL bought their tickets on Tuesday and after some feedback on plans, made a few adjustments.
> 
> Here is where we stand.
> 
> *THE BFP (Big Fat Plan)
> *_Assumes most/all breakfast and lunches are in villa or are counter service purchases._
> 
> *Sunday 12/29 - Check in, Magic Kingdom / Epcot *
> -6:11-6:14 Most of the group lands (2 different flights but similar landing time) and take DME or other shuttle (for the Swan people) to resort.  Check in.
> -7:45 AM Breakfast, Captain's Grille
> -11:30 AM -12:30 boys booked for Haircuts at the Harmony Barber Shop
> -5:05 PM Dinner, Rose & Crown. 2 people booked for the Candlelight Processional Package, 5:15 PM Dinner, 8 people booked for regular dining.  Reservations noted as "linked" so hopefully can be seated together or nearby.
> -8:15 PM Candlelight Processional for those attending
> -10:30 PM Illuminations Fireworks at Epcot if still awake, walk back to resort.[/LIST]
> 
> Right now I have 3 haircut reservations for the boys
> 
> 11:30 Eric and his cousin Kolby
> 12:00 My nephew Quin
> 12:30 Evan and the nephew in question, Isaac.
> 
> Quin, is going through a "I'm not cutting my hair" phase at the moment.  I plan to call and switch names so Evan is at noon and then if Isaac can't make it, cancel the last one so it's just the 3 boys and we are done by 12:30.  Going to hold off for a bit on that one in hopes Izzy is conming.
> 
> I do need to call back and check on the "linking" of the 2 dinner reservations.  When I went to rebook the CP package, they couldn't drop it to 3 people from 6, but could drop to 2 (Dad was on the fence anyway).  But it fully rebooked with a new confirmation number and I have a feeling the "link" may have been lost.  Going to CP will be just my mom and I and I'm pretty darn excited about the way it turned out, this way I get my own solo mom time.
> 
> *Monday 12/30 -  Hollywood Studios / Magic Kingdom*
> -11:30 Sister and BIL land, catch shuttle or other to the Swan
> -6:20 PM Dinner, 'Ohana
> -Watch Fireworks from the beach at the Polynesian.  Will be the NYE show.  Extra magic hours at Magic Kingdom till 2am
> 
> On this one they couldn't drop my reservation down from 13.  We are likely to only be 11, 12 if my nephew comes.  I figured the risk of them charging for the missing person (or 2) was a better alternative than losing the reservation but the thing is silly.  Still, I don't expect us to get charged.
> 
> *Tuesday 12/31 - Animal Kingdom? / Epcot.  *
> Will probably want to get into Epcot early and stay there.  How early I am not sure.
> 
> -8:00 PM, Dinner, Biergarten Restaurant -
> -Midnight  NYE Fireworks at Epcot, walk back to resort unless people are nuts and then DHS is open until 2am.  At that hour and crowd level though I have a feeling just getting to DHS could take a long time
> 
> *Wednesday 1/1  Recover / Hollywood Studios*
> -AM.  BIL and possibly Dad, Jeff, will likely be watching Bowl games.  Depending on timing and who it is, we all might be.  ESPN will be ugly but it's an option.  Close to the trip we will know more.  Planned teams for us are the Huskies and the Ducks.  We've got 2 and 1 in the crowd respectively.
> -2:15 PM Girls only Tea, Garden View Tea Room
> -6:00 PM Watch the Osborne lights turn on at Hollywood studios, take bus to Fort Wilderness
> -8:00 PM Dinner, Trail's End Restaurant - The Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort, Check out the decorated campsites at the Fort after dinner.  My sister Kerri and my BIL will have a date night here and skip this meal.
> 
> *Thursday 1/2  Universal Islands of Adventure (Harry Potter)*
> -Breakfast or lunch at Three Broomsticks (walk in)
> -Dinner at Margaritaville.
> 
> If the Ducks are playing this day instead we will lose my BIL for part of the day somewhere on Citywalk to watch the game.[/LIST] I still have to figure out transportation and tickets for this but think we have a general plan and will purchase next month.
> 
> *Friday 1/3  Possible waterpark (weather dependent)*
> This was requested by my BIL  which I thought was cool.  He is the newbie of the group, not at all sure about any of this so if we can make it happen for him that would be cool and the boys would love it.  I don't plan to add WP+M to tickets until we see what the weather does, it would be added on there.
> 
> -8:00 PM Adult Only Dinner, Todd English's bluezoo
> -Kids have dinner in villa
> 
> *Saturday 1/4 - Possible Universal*
> -Check out of Boardwalk and move to Treehouse Villas
> -Jeff picks up rental car, may be sent on a grocery run
> -If we also want to do Universal, this is the day. Not the full group. Likely my sister and I and the boys only.
> -Dinner in villa
> 
> *Sunday 1/5 Downtown Disney*
> -Jeff may fly this day
> -11:00 AM, Brunch, Raglan Road Irish Pub and Restaurant -
> -3:00 PM.  Half of group leaves (sisters, BIL and nephews)
> -6:25 or 6:40 (2 ressies, depends on size of group) Dinner, Be our Guest
> -Possible Wishes and/or EWP from TOWL
> 
> This is my sole remaining extra ressie (and a CC hold to boot) day.  I've got one for 4 and one for 7.  We will either be 4 or 6.  I think we are 6 but have to confirm.
> 
> *Monday 1/6  possible pool hop or whatever the Es want to do.*
> -Jeff may fly this day, my parents leave this day
> -12:20 PM Lunch Les Chefs.  This is a surprise for Eric if Jeff is out flying but could get cancelled if Jeff flies on Sunday only.  Would like to do something as a surprise for Evan too so thinking about that.  He'd like to do the Trek but I think that's outside of my budget for this trip.
> -7:30 PM Dinner, Olivias.
> 
> *Tuesday 1/5  Epcot, and whatever people want (given time windows)*
> -Check out, bags to DME/Bell Services
> -Return rental car to Swan
> -11:30 AM, Lunch, Via Napoli
> -2:30 PM DME to airport
> -5:30 PP Fly home.  WAH!
> 
> So other than the haircuts, the extra BoG ressie and the Harry Potter/Universal details I think all that is left to do (besides the usual shopping and then packing) is to make our grocery list.
> 
> And possibly spa appointments!  I am considering booking a couples massage at Mandara as a Xmas gift for Jeff and I for the 30th.
> 
> Thoughts, input, any of this sound like a bad plan or idea?  What am I missing?
> 
> Current thoughts on MDE/Magicbands and FP+ are to NOT mention it at all to my family!  No clue what will happen with the swan at this point and my PAP is an issue for sure.  Assuming it is offered to us, I will order the magic bands so we have them as an option but not link any media.  At least that's my current thinking.  As it evolves over the next couple of months, we will see.
> 
> In other trip news,
> 
> *Marching on Disneyland Trip
> *I hope to send over my room request for the GCV trip today.  We have a parent meeting on it tonight.  I am hoping to find out when the performances will actually be.  Right now I have Eric and I booked starting on the Saturday.  It would be my STRONG preference to go down on Sunday (Easter) instead if the timing of performances works.  I do know they will not be performing on Sat.  Currently the performances are supposed to be Sun/Mon.  If the timing worked, in theory, Eric and I could go to sunrise service (on the beach) here, and then head down and still get there pretty early.  It probably won't work but I'd like that a lot both from a points perspective and an Easter one.  If not, we will figure out somewhere to go Easter Morning down there.  If the performance is after 5pm I can probably pull it off, there is an 11:45 flight that gets into John Wayne at 2:25 so that would be more than enough buffer.  If it is after 1pm we still could do a Sunday morning flight (7am into Long Beach at 9:40) and make it (and save the points) but I am not sure how we'd fit church in which seems wrong on Easter.  Annoyingly there are no 9:30-10:30 am flights into Long Beach or John Wayne and with sunrise service at 6am, we really can't do a flight earlier than 9 and make it.  There is an 8:30 am one but we'd have to leave the service early at 6:30 to be safe (and the way security has been lately and boarding early, shutting the gates early, seems like you need to be at the airport 2 hours early, not 1!) and that would be frustrating.  However, I wouldn't expect traffic or security to be bad at that hour on Easter Sunday.  Theoretically we could get there 1.5 hours early IF my traffic assumptions are correct and we left right at 6:30.  It can be a 20-30 minute drive.  It can be an hour.  It's risky.
> 
> There is a 9 and a 10:25 into LAX but UGH.  LAX.  Still, if the performance is after 3 I might consider it but probably only really worth it for the 9am one.  What I'd gain in arrival time on the 10:25 I'd lost in transport getting to DL so would just go with the 11:15 into John Wayne.
> 
> Brenda, Jenny, Allison...am I missing anything here?  Enough buffer depending on performance times?
> 
> My guess/gut though is 2 things.
> 
> 1.  They will not have performance times yet
> 2.  They may well be targeting the marching part for Easter Sunday.  While I want to see both performances, that one is more important.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I can hope that some parents bring this up though as I can't imagine I am the only one with the concern.
> 
> *Girls F&G Trip
> *Saturday I will be booking the first 3 nights of our girls trip when our 7m window opens.



That is indeed a BFP.  I am so impress that you can get it to be as organized as you do.

I do hope that Easter works out for you though...  That seems to be a challenge in and of itself.  I bet you will have it nailed though once that performance schedule is released.

AND  on the girls trip!!!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I went for a salad.
> 
> _Tokyo Spice Rubbed Mahi Mahi, Baby Spinach, Grape Tomatoes, English Cucumber with Sesame Ginger Vinaigrette.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was because I was SO hungry, or if it was just the combination but it was so delicious!  Certainly as good or better than anything Id have gotten at Kona and infinitely more cost effective.



cost effective or not, it sure looks yummy. 



eandesmom said:


> So of course I took pictures!
> 
> I loved the flower girls dresses



So cute!


eandesmom said:


> On the way there, we spotted a PP photographer and decided to do a little shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One bummer about photopass in Hawaii is this. If you buy the CD there, it costs quite a bit less.  But if you buy it after you get back you can add some really cute borders to it.  I am not sure the borders are worth the price difference but if you were only buying a couple of shots it might well be.  We bought it there, saw the borders later and I was a little bummed.  The other bummer is that the photographers are not out nearly as much as I thought they might be.  Well, they probably are during the day when floating around the river and definitely during the character times but not once could we find one at night when we were actually dressed up for dinner.  Which bummed me out!  I guess because we eat late?  I had hopes of a nice picture of the two of us (non swimsuit or character lol) and it just didn't happen.



That is interesting about the pp.  It is a shame you didn't get the non swimsuit pics... but the ones you did get seem to be nice ones.  

Of course, seeing the pics after your dinner at Roy's... well, it is a shame that a proper pp was not around.  You both were indeed all "spiffed up"


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> The last day.


Noooooo!!!!  I don't wanna leave!!! 



eandesmom said:


> One thing I am not sure I mentioned in the last update was that we had gotten a call in the morning that Evan was sick.  It never fails, when we are gone longer than a couple of nights, my kids who NEVER get sick....do.  Sigh.  Makes me wonder.  Anyway, so far no news was good news.


I know it is tough to look at it this way, but what can you do to help him from there anyway? 



eandesmom said:


> I dont know if it was the time of day, the clarity of the water, the fact that it was our last day but OH was the snorkel karma god with us.  Absolutely STUNNING fish and tons of them.  Tip.  Listen to Lisa Marie on day 1 at Aulani, stay to the right, near the outer rocks and WOW WOW WOW.
> Just amazing.  We spent a long time out  there.  How long, I honestly dont know.  Drifting and floating with fish, one tends to lose track of time!
> 
> I mean really look at this, how could you not!


Yeah... you were really miserable on your last day weren't you. 

Looks like a lot of fun snorkeling and a great view. 



eandesmom said:


> He just dove.
> 
> And came up holding all of Jeffs cards!
> 
> The sigh of relief was probably heard across the pool deck.  No one wanted to contemplate the nightmare of trying to get home without ID!


I hadn't even considered the ID at the airport side of it until you mentioned it.  That would be horrible.   I'm glad that everything was recovered. 



eandesmom said:


> But....
> 
> What had we done with our lunch?


I hope it wasn't in one of Jeff's Velcro pockets on the slide.


----------



## scottny

I am dizzy from the plans. LOL. They look good though.
Your lunch sounds delicious.
Your dinner looked very good too.
Yeah to meeting Kathy. I hope I do in December. I love the mug, so cute. I think I said that on FB. LOL
Nice productive morning with the meeting and laundry. 
Beautiful pic with the lighthouse. The water is so gorgeous. 
Looked like fun times with the family. 
Glad he got his cards back. 
The cucumber drink looked so good. 
Caught up again.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Trying to slowly get caught up on on my threads that I neglected this last month.. (I seriously don't know how you do it with all your travel.)



I don't.  I'm  not.  LOL!  I keep trying...but people keep updating.  



annmarieda said:


> I loved your little mini TR "Almost live from Waikiki"
> 
> I admire you.  While I was perfectly comfortable being solo in WDW, I am not sure how I would do on my own in Hawaii.
> 
> I envy you that you ran in Hawaii though... must have been amazing!  I too would have probably stopped for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow this does look busy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the flower makes it look even more appetizing.  How strange is that?  Sure looks yummy!



I don't know...I can't really see you just hanging in the hotel room...  I am a bit spoiled, or jaded, or maybe both.  Seasoned I guess.  I have traveled so much for work over the years that it doesn't faze me being somewhere new.  And this wasn't exactly new so certainly that helped.  It is very good to know where is ok to go, and where is not when you go off on your own.  I walked all over Chicago last Saturday but..I'd lived there for 10 years.  Still, things change and you never "really" know I guess.  Oddly enough I actually enjoyed my Chicago run more than the Hawaii one.  Partially from just really feeling happy to be there and it being so familiar, yet new at the same time. I've ridden my bike a bazillion times where I ran...but never had run (walked lol) so it was just a really cool thing.

I thought it was such a pretty presentation with the flowers, I hated to eat them.  But oh they were good!



Pinkocto said:


> Hooray for the card rescuer!



He made our day!!!!!!!!!!!!  The CM was SO calm...he knew they'd be found.



Pinkocto said:


> There's nothing like fresh delicious mango that's for sure.
> 
> Love the last pictures from the lanai. I can't wait to see it for myself. It won't be soon but I'm so looking forward to it.



It was amazing, I had mango more than once on the trip but that one was by far the best.



Pinkocto said:


> Great pictures with the characters. Jeff looks pretty happy
> 
> Bonus that you found some good snorkeling the last day.
> 
> How late was your flight?
> 
> I'm sorry Evan was sick, hopefully nothing too serious?



Jeff was pretty happy, and no, no rum yet at that point.    The snorkeling was so good the last day.  Our expectations were low so I think it made a much larger impact as a result, we were giddy afterwards.  Our flight wasn't until something like 8:30pm.  Evan was fine, went back to school the that day.  Fought it off all week and weekend but it never got worse.



emmysmommy said:


> Hey there Cynthia!  That hike up Diamond Head sure had a great pay off with the view. I knew it had a view of the downtown area but it was cool to see the view from the top.



It was a really gorgeous view and different than Koko Head as you are so much closer to Waikiki at Diamond Head.



emmysmommy said:


> That was great that you had some family time for a get together while on vacation.  You and your cousins are all tall and thin, definitely a family resemblance.



My one cousin is quite tall, the rest of us are pretty average height I'd think.  Of course she looks taller as she has about the skinniest legs of anyone I've ever known.  We used to worry about her but she is healthy as a horse!  Biggest resemblance is the famous family nose.  





emmysmommy said:


> Loved the Kathy meet up and she absolutely knows you so well with that mug!   And I'm glad that you broke it in and not simply broke it.  That was a funny comment!



I'd have been heartbroken if I did break it, it's adorable!  It was so fun to meet her finally.



emmysmommy said:


> What great character photos - especially Chip and Dale.  I love those varmits!
> 
> Your last day sounds like it is packed with some great activities. Unfortunately, I'm sure there's a plane waiting for you before too long.



Yeah...the looming plane...I hate knowing it is there.



annmarieda said:


> "Catching a wave with Crush"
> 
> I am absolutely in awe of the pictures you had!  I think watching the video must have been worth it to be in that beautiful place.  And to swim with a turtle???  Just heavenly, I imagine.   However, I can also imagine how hungry you were!  I think I would be ready to eat everything in site.  As I get caught up more... I can't wait to read where you went to satisfy that hunger.



Watching the video was worth it, small price to pay for sure.  It's an incredible spot!



teekathepony said:


> I could snorkel forever and ever, I absolutely love it! So relaxing. Perfect thing to do on your last day. I had a little chuckle at the cms suggestion to wait for a kid with goggles but it's hard to argue with the results! Great idea, glad all was not lost.
> LOVE the character pics! So cute!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It is so relaxing...when you are in the right spot and the water isn't too rough, or too cold and visibility is good.  When all that comes together...I could drift along for hours!

We were SO skeptical, the CM was SO calm and well, he was right!  Thank heavens.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> More Cynthia torture!  I just love all the photos, thank you for posting them.




20 bazilliion photos of my coffee cup and lanai view.  Kind of like the safari right?  Can't have too many giraffe pictures..



dizneeat said:


> Your breakfast looked delish, I would have loved it! And then going snorkelling  that's the way to spend the last day. Love that you did the slides again and how lucky is Jeff that the boy found his cards right away.



My breakfast was outstanding.  I was actually really glad I'd had the breakfast sandwich the day before, a day off from the yogurt/fruit granola was good and add in the mango and all of a sudden it was the ultimate breakfast!

So relieved the cards were found, and right away too!



dizneeat said:


> Oh, and YES, I love that you got a nice drink!



It was nice.  Not my favorite but it was very refreshing, I'd absolutely agree with that.



KatMark said:


> I hate last days. They are the worse days ever.
> 
> But I see that you made good use of yours with your coffee mug and your coffee and your absolutely stunning view.



As sad as the last day is...it wasn't a rough start to it that's for sure!



KatMark said:


> Jeff does not at all look like he wants to see Chip and Dale.  But those pictures and the ones with Goofy later turned out great.



Clearly hitting him up for character pictures at the end of the trip worked WAY better than at the front end.  Need to remember that in December!



KatMark said:


> for great snorkeling on your last monring. And  for tube slide rides...well, minus losing all of your ID.   Glad that 8 year old little boy was able to save the day.



Snorkeling, Slides and a Goggled saviour...doesn't get much better than that!



KatMark said:


> Your drinks look yummy!
> 
> Uh oh...where did the lunch go?



Our drinks were yummy!



glennbo123 said:


> Hey, I'm caught up (although I may have skimmed a teensy bit).  Your cousins look like a fun group, it was great that you could catch up.  Yes, those velcro pockets don't work on water slides and the like -- the same thing happened to me at the wave pool at TL, but I never got the card back.  Fortunately, it was just my room key.  Maroomkey!



I am really not sure why Jeff had more in there than his room key.  SO lucky that it was found

Maroomkey!

My cousins rock.  It was a wonderful afternoon.



rentayenta said:


> Love the characters photos! So cute.



I thought they turned out pretty cute though I swear if you look at all our PP pics...I only brought one swimsuit.    That annoyed me a little, one pic not in a swimsuit, or even if a different one, would have made me happy.



rentayenta said:


> Thank goodness that kid could retrieve Jeff's cards. I hate that feeling. It's the same as thinking I've lost my phone.



Worst.feeling.ever!



Leshaface said:


> That mango has me drooling   It looks so delicious in your pictures!



I would kill for one of those right now, yum!



Leshaface said:


> If that kid would have been of age, I would have bought him a drink for saving the day!



Seriously!  What was so cute is he didn't say a word.  Either before he dove down, or after, just grinned.  A cute little monkey grin, I wanted to hug him!



Leshaface said:


> And I love the character pictures.



Thanks, it was fun interaction (Goofy was VERY huggy though).  LOL!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Last days are the worst, but it looks like you guys made the most of your last hours! Family, friends, Goofy, Chip and Dale..........how can it get any better??? 

You got some great pics of the view from Diamond Head, your final beach time, and of course Coffee on the Lanai!  And your breakfast sandwich looked really great!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Distract yourself with something fun so you don't have to think about going home!



Well I think 50 bazillion photos of my coffee cup and lanai view are fun.  Don't you?   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love that view over the resort grounds.



Sigh. Me too.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm guessing this has happened once or twice!



He was so nonchalant about it, knew it would be found but we were sweating bullets!  Thank goodness.    



CarolynK said:


> Wow, that was lucky!! My DH had this happen a few years ago at Typhoon Lagoon, on one of the slides, with his driver's license. We asked a CM for help, she jumped in with my son's goggles on but couldn't find it. FYI, TSA will let you through airport security without ID, it just takes longer


  Well, I'm not so sure now that you can.  I had it happen about 10 years ago to me, flying home from DC.  It was doable but I saw more than one person having serious issues on flights over the past few work trips, I think they have really cracked down.  Very stressful!    



CarolynK said:


> The funny part of this story (it wasn't funny at the time!) is about six months later - right after Typhoon Lagoon had been closed for their annual cleaning - we got his DL in the mail from WDW! Sweet of them, right? I think I still have it as a souvenir!



Hey, a backup is not a bad thing to have!    



annmarieda said:


> That is indeed a BFP.  I am so impress that you can get it to be as organized as you do.



It is definitely firming up.  I think we've largely figured out our Universal plans so need to book that and I think I only have at most 3 extra ADR's.  1-2 haircuts and a back up ADR for the 30th, which I need to cancel (the ADR, not sure about the haircuts yet).  Except the "extra" one is not in my MDE.  LOL!  Or maybe I already cancelled it, it isn't in TripIt either.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> I do hope that Easter works out for you though...  That seems to be a challenge in and of itself.  I bet you will have it nailed though once that performance schedule is released.



Well the trip is on, the rest I'm really not sure when we will know. I would really prefer to be home for part of Easter but will deal with. Worse places to be that is for sure lol. Biggest drag is all the money is due between now and December, really crummy timing!!!!



annmarieda said:


> AND  on the girls trip!!!



We have rooms booked, will deal with ADRs when Mary Ellen gets back though really I think only one of them is a 180 must book



annmarieda said:


> cost effective or not, it sure looks yummy.


    It was!  I really need to remember that as an option for leftover mahi.  I tend to use it up with rice and beans, which is yummy too, but this really was a treat.



annmarieda said:


> That is interesting about the pp.  It is a shame you didn't get the non swimsuit pics... but the ones you did get seem to be nice ones.    Of course, seeing the pics after your dinner at Roy's... well, it is a shame that a proper pp was not around.  You both were indeed all "spiffed up"


    We have such crummy luck with pictures when we are actually dressed up.  Not one from Palo yet after 2 cruises, nothing in Aulani, wah!    





afwdwfan said:


> Noooooo!!!!  I don't wanna leave!!!



Me either!    



afwdwfan said:


> I know it is tough to look at it this way, but what can you do to help him from there anyway?



Oh not a thing for him.  I just worry about mucking up my parents schedules.  They are already taking care of them for the week and have plans during the school day.  A kid home sick is just more time for them and messes up stuff.  That part makes me feel more guilty than I already do asking them for help.  He was fine, went to school that day but was a bit out of it for about a week.  Not enough to stay home but not 100% either for sure.    



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... you were really miserable on your last day weren't you.   Looks like a lot of fun snorkeling and a great view.


    Yeah, it was rough.  Really rough!  



afwdwfan said:


> I hadn't even considered the ID at the airport side of it until you mentioned it.  That would be horrible.   I'm glad that everything was recovered.



It could have been REALLY bad.    



afwdwfan said:


> I hope it wasn't in one of Jeff's Velcro pockets on the slide.



Me either (and I'm sure the CM's that clean the pool were glad it wasn't).  LOL!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Okay - 

So sad to be reading about your last day.   But before the last day is the next to last - 

Awesome pics from Diamondhead!  It looks like even I could do that one, I think.  I wish we had tried harder to get up there - we tried twice but it was closed due to high winds. 

So cool that you got to meet up with family!  Looks like a great time - I love how families just have that connection.

Nice that you finally had the DISmeet with Cara!  It is hard to work those vacation schedules sometimes.

Your breakfast looks like my favorite kind.  So fun that you got to have the fresh mango, though.

Looks like a nice relaxing day.  Great pics with Chip N Dale!


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> I am dizzy from the plans. LOL. They look good though.
> Your lunch sounds delicious.
> Your dinner looked very good too.
> Yeah to meeting Kathy. I hope I do in December. I love the mug, so cute. I think I said that on FB. LOL



I hope you get to meet Kathy too!  She is just lovely.  Plans are coming together, I need to get over and get caught up on your activities!



scottny said:


> Nice productive morning with the meeting and laundry.
> Beautiful pic with the lighthouse. The water is so gorgeous.
> Looked like fun times with the family.
> Glad he got his cards back.
> The cucumber drink looked so good.
> Caught up again.



We were very relieved about the cards



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Last days are the worst, but it looks like you guys made the most of your last hours! Family, friends, Goofy, Chip and Dale..........how can it get any better???



It really doesn't get any better!  I really do like having a long last day and an evening flight, it lessens the pain quite a bit.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> You got some great pics of the view from Diamond Head, your final beach time, and of course Coffee on the Lanai!  And your breakfast sandwich looked really great!



HAVE to have coffee on the Lanai, it's a must!  Day isn't over yet but sadly,it is winding down.  I loved the little hike to Diamond Head, the viewsa re amazing!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay -
> 
> So sad to be reading about your last day.   But before the last day is the next to last -
> 
> Awesome pics from Diamondhead!  It looks like even I could do that one, I think.  I wish we had tried harder to get up there - we tried twice but it was closed due to high winds.



Oh what a bummer!  I didn't remember that.  Wow, I had no idea they closed it for high winds.  You could do that one, I think most could honestly.  Maybe slowly for some, especially the stairs but even the stair sections were not long.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> So cool that you got to meet up with family!  Looks like a great time - I love how families just have that connection.



It really was a trip highlight, I am blessed to be related to such cool people!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Nice that you finally had the DISmeet with Cara!  It is hard to work those vacation schedules sometimes.



It was so lovely to meet her, she and her family were wonderful!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Your breakfast looks like my favorite kind.  So fun that you got to have the fresh mango, though.



It is one of my favorite breakfasts, I have it often...though not with the mango!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Looks like a nice relaxing day.  Great pics with Chip N Dale!



It was relaxing, amazingly so even though we'd had to pack and check out.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Glad you got to hike Diamond Head before the party with your family!  I remember doing it on our honeymoon, but don't remember the tunnel.  Of course, I'm getting old and that was 16 years ago...
Great pics from up there too!
Cool that you were able to meet up with Cara.
Nice relaxing morning on your last day - glad you got to see some more characters.  I think my girls would appreciate that too!
Yummy looking mango!

Bummer on the slide/ID mishap!  Dave had that happen in AKL's pool (not on the slide I don't think), but they didn't find it in the pool at the time.  Later it turned up at the front desk.  We thought it odd because there were about 8 people in the pool when it went missing, we asked people if they'd seen one and whoever found it didn't ask anyone there if it belong to them. Oh well.

Curious about your lunch now...


----------



## annmarieda

Last full days are hard, but what a day you had!  I think it probably could not have been more perfect?!  

DVC members event - Looks fun...but I had wondered if they were a bit on the "sales pitch" side.

Breakfast -  Looks pretty yummy!

Hike -  OMG!  What an amazing hike with such nice views..not to mention the cave!

Family get together -  How wonderful to be able to spend time together like and have it seem like you have never been apart.

The dismeet - (it was a dismeet, yes?)  It is always nice to get to chat with friends.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Glad you got to hike Diamond Head before the party with your family!  I remember doing it on our honeymoon, but don't remember the tunnel.  Of course, I'm getting old and that was 16 years ago...
> Great pics from up there too!



The tunnel was cool!  And dark, you could easily plow someone over.  Amazing views.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Cool that you were able to meet up with Cara.
> Nice relaxing morning on your last day - glad you got to see some more characters.  I think my girls would appreciate that too!
> Yummy looking mango!



It was a lovely morning all around and I really enjoyed meeting Cara and her family.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Bummer on the slide/ID mishap!  Dave had that happen in AKL's pool (not on the slide I don't think), but they didn't find it in the pool at the time.  Later it turned up at the front desk.  We thought it odd because there were about 8 people in the pool when it went missing, we asked people if they'd seen one and whoever found it didn't ask anyone there if it belong to them. Oh well.
> 
> Curious about your lunch now...



Maybe it was found after you left the pool?



annmarieda said:


> Last full days are hard, but what a day you had!  I think it probably could not have been more perfect?!



It's not quite over yet...but winding down 



annmarieda said:


> DVC members event - Looks fun...but I had wondered if they were a bit on the "sales pitch" side.
> 
> Breakfast -  Looks pretty yummy!



Breakfast was perfect.  Glad I went to the mingle but probably wouldn't again



annmarieda said:


> Hike -  OMG!  What an amazing hike with such nice views..not to mention the cave!



It was!  The whole thing was just cool, really kind of lame that we'd never done it before.  It's a must do!



annmarieda said:


> Family get together -  How wonderful to be able to spend time together like and have it seem like you have never been apart.



It is such a gift



annmarieda said:


> The dismeet - (it was a dismeet, yes?)  It is always nice to get to chat with friends.



Yes, it was a DISmeet, so fun!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> I don't.  I'm  not.  LOL!  I keep trying...but people keep updating.



I hear ya.      Trying now to get and stay caught up until at least Dec.   


Diamond head looks like a great hike and glad you enjoyed time with family. 


Last days always stink but man you made it less stinky with pool snorkel and slide time.

Almost dinner time here so where is your lunch?????


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> I hear ya.      Trying now to get and stay caught up until at least Dec.



I am beginning to despair of ever being caught up anywhere!



Poolrat said:


> Diamond head looks like a great hike and glad you enjoyed time with family.



It was a lovely day



Poolrat said:


> Last days always stink but man you made it less stinky with pool snorkel and slide time.
> 
> Almost dinner time here so where is your lunch?????



I really do like late departure, it does lessen the pain by quite a lot, especially when you can do thinks like slide and snorkel!


----------



## franandaj

Your last day looks great!  I can't imagine us doing something like that on our last day.  WE would probably book the first flight out so that we got home with time to do things rather than enjoy our last day!  

We would never go to the pool on a last day!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Your last day looks great!  I can't imagine us doing something like that on our last day.  WE would probably book the first flight out so that we got home with time to do things rather than enjoy our last day!
> 
> We would never go to the pool on a last day!



Well.....depending on how you look at it, we either booked the first, or the last flight.    We took a red eye home so got home early am and had that whole day. As to whether we did anything useful with it is a whole 'nother story!

We are NOT early morning people so getting up early to catch a flight is immensely stressful for all involved and increases the likelihood of missing flights.  One thing Aulani did REALLY well was setting it up knowing that many folks have late flights.  I'll cover it in the next update but really they need to take the Luana Lounge and duplicate it everywhere!  For me, there is something about heading home late where I kind of still feel like I am vacation, it eases me back into the real world in a better way then going to bed and getting up and knowing it's really over as to head straight to the airport is a reality check like no other.

That said, it was much easier to pull it off with the 2 of us than with 4, 5 or 6!  Last Florida trip I think we ended up with only 1 hour of pool time.  Though to be fair a lot of that was letting kids sleep in after an open to close commando park day.  I still had my coffee on the verandah...and really that's all that matters.  LOL!


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> Your last day looks great!  I can't imagine us doing something like that on our last day.  WE would probably book the first flight out so that we got home with time to do things rather than enjoy our last day!
> 
> We would never go to the pool on a last day!





 Me either. M might take the kids swimming but I'd be too busy packing and taking a bazillion photos of things I already took photos of.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Me either. M might take the kids swimming but I'd be too busy packing and taking a bazillion photos of things I already took photos of.



Well, it is a lot different when it's just the 2 adults.  When it was all of us, with the late flight it was me packing, doing laundry, dragging them up just before 11, crazy checkout, grab a bit and THEN one blessed hour at the pool.

Of course there was the 2 blessed hours I had with my coffee watching the savannah...


----------



## eandesmom

I should be doing lots of useful things today.  Instead I find myself sitting on the couch doing a big fat nothing.  I cannot actually say I've done nothing today, I'm just not doing anything productive at the moment!  It was kind of a big morning for me in my running journey.  I did my first ever 10K this morning and as luck would have it, in classic Seattle rain.  Despite the weather it went quite well, vastly exceeding my expectations on every level.  Shockingly I came in 6th in my age bracket and 23rd out of 224 women for 52nd overall.  Frankly, in my wildest dreams I could not have predicted how well it went, not even close.  Even with 4 different time validations (chip, clock, watch and Jeff seeing the clock) I can't get my arms around it.  Jeff, the putz (and longtime runner) came in 3rd in his bracket, 13th for the guys and 19th overall.  Of course he was mad he didn't win his bracket.  LOL! The important thing is I have a time I can use, and am happy with, for entry and corral placement for the DL half.  LOL!  I do have my priorities!

In other news I have a few trip updates.  The marching band trip to DL appears to be on.  They cashed my check which is always telling.  The bad news is they upped the payment schedule, we have to be paid in full before Christmas and frankly, that timing kind of sucks!  Originally it went into Jan.  Oh well.  As for the NYE trip, other than my nephew, it is firming up as well.  We have decided on 2 universal days after all and will be getting those tickets/transfers in the next month.  I also made a bit of an executive decision on the MagicBands.  What I learned over the last week is this.

1.	They were going to send them to me no matter what.
2.	They are (allegedly) actively stopping the issuing of KTTW cards, effectively forcing conversion to the bands and FP+.  Lots of conflicting info on this one.

So yes, I could try to still get a KTTW card, use our paper tickets and manage it that way or, cry uncle and at least get cool colors and link the darn tickets now.  The only real disadvantage that I see, at this point, is that my entire family cannot do FP+.  Right now only the 3 of us could.  Once those in our villa have tickets, they could but the other rooms, very likely they wont be able to at all.  It is possible, as their ressies are through Disney and not through Starwood but if that happens, it will be dumb luck.  They too will be stuck with FP+, only difference is they wont be able to book anything until they are actually in the park and same day.

Which bites.  On many levels.  I can hope that it all works out and we can pre-book.  I could be very uncool and pre-book for the 4 of us.  For now I am just ordering cool colors and funky names and leaving it at that.  Except I did go ahead and link all our tickets.  Including my yet to be picked up and activated PAP, which magically actually worked.  Go figure.  It is kind of wacky we will get 2 sets of bands, due to the split stay so we've done some silly names on the 2nd set and a few of us are doing different colors with each set.  Of course, I am allergic to the band itself but hey, minor detail right?

When I left you in Hawaii, we had finished snorkeling, sliding and had procured a lovely refreshing beverage to have with our lunch.

Except, our lunch was missing.

Though we had managed to pack our trail mix(es) and the leftover onion chips....Jeff had made the sandwiches and put them in the fridge!  Which is where they remained while we checked out, snorkeled and swam.  We contemplated seeing if by some miracle they were still around but determined that too much time had passed and it would not be worth the effort to try and find out, only to be disappointed.  Instead, we decided to up the scale on the total lounge lizard scale and&have food brought to us poolside!

First, we found a spot









These were our options


Ham and Swiss Cheese Panini 12.50
Crispy Chicken Strips with Barbecue Sauce 10.00
Individual Cheese Pizza 9.50
Individual Pepperoni Pizza 10.50
Char-grilled Vegetable Wrap served with Basil Aïoli 12.00
Turkey Wrap with Provolone, Lettuce, and Kamuela Tomatoes 12.50
Angus Bacon Cheeseburger 14.00
Tuna Salad on a Taro Bun 12.50
Upcountry Romaine Caesar Salad with Chicken 12.00
Jeff went for the Ham and Cheese and I went for the Tuna

And, just in case you all wanted to know, here is what was actually in my drink.

Cucumber Lychee Fizz
Effen Cucumber Vodka, Lychee, and fresh Lemon Juice topped with Ginger Ale 9.50

Lunch arrived in cute little bamboo baskets













Seated next to us were 2 different couples, our age, also DVC members.  We had the most lovely chat with them about how much we all loved Aulani and loved DVC.  Pretty fun to go someplace like Aulani and see so many other adults on kid free trips.  One couple didn't have kids and one did.  While lunch may have been your basic poolside fare, it was good, served quickly and really hit the spot.  Not long after we finished our meals, sprinkles arrived which mean it was time to pack up and take care of souvenirs!  So we did.  I had wanted to get 3 of the special member only DVC pin and at first they told me it was limited to 2 per member.  I offered to get Jeff to come buy one and they relented, letting me get all 3.  Shopping complete we stashed our loot back at the Luana Lounge and went to hit the Oleo Room.  Which didn't open until 5!  Okay fine, be that way.  Instead we headed to Off the Hook, picked up a beverage and then went over to the couches in front of AMA AMA.  At this point Jeff looked at me and said...

WHAT IS THAT RED LINE ON  YOUR FACE?

Arrgh...Darn Snorkel Mask! Stupid stupid allergy!

This eased the pain 





Just kidding, it didn't hurt, or itch (thankfully)





Ah, that's better.





I was holding on to that lei from the mahalo member mingle if it killed me!





Looking back you can see the neat fountain that is in AMA AMA





Our table when we dined there, was just to the left of the fountain in this picture

Or the far right of this one





The "modern" addition to Uncles House





Just about then the sprinkles came back.  We didn't want Jeff's dictionary, I mean book, to get wet, so back to the umbrellas we went.





Oops!  Finger fail





You can almost see the drops on the surface of the pool





Yep, there they are









The great thing about late afternoon rain on your last day at Aulani?  It makes it MUCH less painful to go head to the shower and get ready for the flight home.

So we did that

This is the lounge you can hang out in and kill time before the airport





And apparently the lighting sucks or I didn't try to focus at all





They have computers you can use to check in and get boarding passes





The inside looks a LOT like the inside of the spa, lockers, shower, all of it.  Exact same locker set up.  It was busy so...no pics.

My notes are a little unclear here but I think what happened is that I went in, showered, was busy getting ready when I was alerted somehow that Jeff was having issues.

Apparently his reading glasses were in his locker and he couldn't read the keypad to enter the numbers right!  Off to the community center I went, a bit desperate as we still needed to check in (Jeff had the CC that I needed to check and pay for our bags).  They promised to send someone over.  I finished up and got our check in started and found a lovely little surprise.  Our flight departure was now showing at 9:05, not 8:30.  Which was pretty great given that it was already almost 6!

Both of us now finally ready, bags in hand, we headed off to the Oleo Room.  We had noticed that they had darn good happy hour specials.

And live entertainment!









I chose this to start, The Mango Kamiana Rita (Kamiana means non native lol)

Or really, to end.  The last lama pai'ipa'i





It was still raining





_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We were seated at the bar, which made it fun to view all the words









I liked my beverage choice!









And loved my Ahi Poke Rice Bowl!





Jeff went for the loaded nachos





Seriously, for $14 (my dinner and drink) and $12 (Jeff’s) this was a steal as far as we were concerned.  Definitely equal to the Monkeypod Happy hour for us. A much more limited menu and wouldn’t work for everyone but it was absolutely perfect and my Ahi was perfectly cooked to boot!  Absolutely delicious.

With that lovely close to our day, it was time to leave.  We had a few challenges on the way out.

1st, we went to the wrong floor for our car.  Somehow we ended up in the land of dead, or extra, pool furniture.

Then, it took longer than expected to get to the airport.

Once there, our bag was overweight by a good 8 pounds and we did some crazy repacking right there.

Much as we might have hoped those things would keep us there, it did not.  




Instead after an uneventful red-eye, and a very long wait for a shuttle (since I had spaced on pre-booking) we came home to this













YUCK!

Thank goodness I had my airline blanket with me from the flight, I used it in the shuttle!

So we did want any reasonable person would do. Instead of going to work, we both went to bed and took a nap!  

Up next, a final recap and Souvenirs!


----------



## teekathepony

Congratulations on your 10k! 
Well your last day sounds like it was finished up in fantastic style! Except for a few minor points that is! (Glad your allergic reaction to the mask didn't bother you!
Wow, home again. Not nice weather to return to for sure!
Looking forward to the recap!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jekjones1558

Welcome home!  wonderful and complete report.
Silly question:  I thought that Ahi Poke was made with raw tuna and yours looked cooked, or at least seared?
Oops, never mind.  I just looked at your photo of the Happy Hour menu and it does say "seared."  I guess I learned something because I always thought that Poke was uncooked, like tar tar.


----------



## scottny

I would think if you are allergic or anyone then you get the card. 
Those sandwiches look so good. 
Looks like a good ending to the trip. 
The Ahi looked good. 
Rain go away. LOL


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I should be doing lots of useful things today.



Couldn't we all say that?



eandesmom said:


> I did my first ever 10K this morning and as luck would have it, in classic Seattle rain.



Congratulations!



eandesmom said:


> Though wed managed to pack our trail mix(es) and the leftover onion chips....Jeff had made the sandwiches and put them in the fridge!



D'oh!

We may or may not have bought too much food at Costco while we were there and left a little in the fridge for the next guest...




eandesmom said:


> Lunch arrived in cute little bamboo baskets



Probably fancier than what you had planned anyway.



eandesmom said:


> WHAT IS THAT RED LINE ON  YOUR FACE?
> 
> Arrgh...Darn Snorkel Mask! Stupid stupid allergy!







eandesmom said:


> Looking back you can see the neat fountain that is in AMA AMA



Nice spot!  Too bad it was overcast that day...but not a bad way to spend the last few hours in Hawaii.



eandesmom said:


> Just about then the sprinkles came back.  We didn't want Jeff's dictionary, I mean book, to get wet, so back to the umbrellas we went.







eandesmom said:


> The great thing about late afternoon rain on your last day at Aulani?  It makes it MUCH less painful to go head to the shower and get ready for the flight home.



Never thought of it that way!  You're right, let's get out of this dump.



eandesmom said:


> Apparently his reading glasses were in his locker and he couldn't read the keypad to enter the numbers right!



D'oh! 



eandesmom said:


> I finished up and got our check in started and found a lovely little surprise.  Our flight departure was now showing at 9:05, not 8:30.  Which was pretty great given that it was already almost 6!



Hooray for flight delays!



eandesmom said:


> Seriously, for $14 (my dinner and drink) and $12 (Jeffs) this was a steal as far as we were concerned.  Definitely equal to the Monkeypod Happy hour for us.



Good to know!  I'll keep it in mind for our next trip in 2048. 



eandesmom said:


> Once there, our bag was overweight by a good 8 pounds and we did some crazy repacking right there.



  We'll do some crazy things to avoid bag fees!



eandesmom said:


> So we did want any reasonable person would do. Instead of going to work, we both went to bed and took a nap!



Back to doing nothing again!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> I cant say Ive done nothing today, it was kind of a big morning for me in my running journey.  I did my first ever 10K this morning and as luck would have it, in classic Seattle rain.


Congratulations on the results.  It looks very successful to me, for a first time 10K.  Too bad the weather wasn't nicer, but you can't have it all.



eandesmom said:


> Which bites.  On many levels.






eandesmom said:


> I could be very uncool and pre-book for the 4 of us.


Seriously... you've put so much work into planning this trip.  Just do it.  You can't all tour together all the time anyway.  Explain to everyone how it works and just reserve FP+ for your own family.  I've got to think that if they're steering everyone in that direction by then, it will be hard to get same day FP+ for any attraction that is even remotely popular.  



eandesmom said:


> Of course, I am allergic to the band itselfbut hey, minor detail right?


I wonder how many people have gone to guest services to complain about that minor detail.  



eandesmom said:


> Jeff had made the sandwiches and put them in the fridge!






eandesmom said:


> Instead, we decided to up the scale on the total lounge lizard scale andhave food brought to us poolside!


It is too bad you didn't get to use the food you had already bought, but this does look like a good way to enjoy lunch on your last day there.  



eandesmom said:


> The great thing about late afternoon rain on your last day at Aulani?  It makes it MUCH less painful to go head to the shower and get ready for the flight home.


You must be the "glass half full" type. 



eandesmom said:


> Apparently his reading glasses were in his locker and he couldn't read the keypad to enter the numbers right!


Not exactly a good day for him, was it? 



eandesmom said:


> Much as we might have hoped those things would keep us there, it did not.


Nice try though... 



eandesmom said:


> Instead after an uneventful red-eye, and a very long wait for a shuttle (since I had spaced on pre-booking) we came home to this


You can't expect to see too much excitement about leaving Aulani, but what a downer.


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous vacation! Thanks so much for sharing with us  

I can't wait to get to Aulani!!!  

Love chatting with fellow DVCers by the pool, there's just something about it  

Oops about the sandwiches, but great idea to get some by the pool. Going out in style. 

Congrats on the 10k!

Can you only do FP+ if you already have park tickets?


----------



## KatMark

First, congrats on your first 10K. That is awesome. 

I wondered what happened to those lunches. Well, the food you got at the pool looked really good (especially Jeff's) so that made up for it.

What a lovely vacation. I'm sorry it ended with rain.

And I would have gotten home and taken a nap and skipped the office myself.


----------



## jedijill

What an awesome trip!  Too bad you had to come home to rain and cold. 

Congrats on the 10K!!!

Jill in CO


----------



## Leshaface

Wow congratulations on your 10k!  That's amazing.  Any plans for the WDW Marathon anytime soon?!

I believe you ended your Hawaii trip the right way...with drinks in hand!

What a fantastic vacation you had.  Thanks so much for sharing!  One day we'll get there, if we can ever pry ourselves away from WDW that is


----------



## carejo5

Have really been enjoying your trip report. With Aulani being a new resort for most of us , it is so helpful to read of others' experiences. I think I could relive your trip day by day and have a perfect vacation! My husband and I will be going in April to celebrate our 30 th anniversary.Looking at your photos and reading about your excursions makes the planning that much more fun.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Congrats on your 10k, that's really awesome for your first time running. I think I could maybe walk it, but running would be a no go!


----------



## Poolrat

Congrats on the 10K!!!!!  


Seems the Gods were sad and crying at the end of your vacation to send you off the island and greet you at home with rain.  

Someday I hope to get there and even if I have half as good a time as you both did I will be happy.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Congrats on your 10K!!!  Well done to both of you. 

Okay, the bamboo basket makes the $12.50 for a tuna sandwich so much more worth it!   Okay, maybe the view was worth it. 

So sorry you had to come hold to cold rain - guess it made your memories that much sweeter!


----------



## CarolynK

We have AP vouchers that we'll activate in December...I really have to get up to speed on this new system! I feel a bit lost right now....

The Luana lounge is a nice touch on Disney's part; it was also very crowded when we used it.
We've left food in the fridge before at WDW, it's just one of those places that sometimes you forget to double-check before leaving the room! Frustrating, but it worked out well for you guys!
We are not early risers at all either. We will pay more for later flights - travel day is tiring enough, add to it the stress and worry of getting everyone up at the crack of dawn - it's not worth it!
Sad your report is almost over!


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> Congratulations on your 10k!
> Well your last day sounds like it was finished up in fantastic style! Except for a few minor points that is! (Glad your allergic reaction to the mask didn't bother you!
> Wow, home again. Not nice weather to return to for sure!
> Looking forward to the recap!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm sure the mask would have bothered me more (itching or burning) had I had it on longer but it was a bit scary the mark it left just being on for the hour or so.

It was not nice weather to return to, that's for sure, it did make us glad we'd eked out every ounce of sun we could in Hawaii!



jekjones1558 said:


> Welcome home!  wonderful and complete report.
> Silly question:  I thought that Ahi Poke was made with raw tuna and yours looked cooked, or at least seared?
> Oops, never mind.  I just looked at your photo of the Happy Hour menu and it does say "seared."  I guess I learned something because I always thought that Poke was uncooked, like tar tar.



Yes, I thought that was odd as well.  I think they are definitely gearing that to the tourist, it would have been far more accurate to simply call it seared Ahi.

It was delicious though!



scottny said:


> I would think if you are allergic or anyone then you get the card.
> Those sandwiches look so good.
> Looks like a good ending to the trip.
> The Ahi looked good.
> Rain go away. LOL



It will be interesting to see what happens with cards/bands all that between now and then for sure.

Our meals were very good!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Couldn't we all say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!



thanks, it was fun



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!
> 
> We may or may not have bought too much food at Costco while we were there and left a little in the fridge for the next guest...



As did we though sadly, if stuff is opened it just gets tossed.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Probably fancier than what you had planned anyway.



A little bit, though it did feel wasteful for sure!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice spot!  Too bad it was overcast that day...but not a bad way to spend the last few hours in Hawaii.



It didn't suck!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never thought of it that way!  You're right, let's get out of this dump.



Yep, nice of the weather to ease the pain



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hooray for flight delays!



We were VERY happy, I don't think it was actually a delay though, it was a change but thankfully for us, one in the right direction!




afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations on the results.  It looks very successful to me, for a first time 10K.  Too bad the weather wasn't nicer, but you can't have it all.



It's Seattle, it rains.  Part of the deal   and it wasn't all that cold or windy so really it was fine.  Wearing the right gear helps for sure.  They were handing out the emergency blankets at the end which a lot of folks took and used and I'm quite sure had I been attempting the 1/2, I would have too!



afwdwfan said:


> Seriously... you've put so much work into planning this trip.  Just do it.  You can't all tour together all the time anyway.  Explain to everyone how it works and just reserve FP+ for your own family.  I've got to think that if they're steering everyone in that direction by then, it will be hard to get same day FP+ for any attraction that is even remotely popular.



While conceptually that is nice....my kids will NOT want to leave their cousins at all.  So I really can't, morally, if that makes sense.  What I can hope is that my sister gets her tickets ahead of time, we can link and then I'll get FP+ for all in our villa which includes all the kids.  My folks and sister/BIL will get it and be ok.  Hard part for me will be waiting, it is unlikely she'll have tickets before mid/end November IF she buys them before the trip.

I could book some for just us and hope then to add them but...am worried that will cause more issues, seems like changing times has had some problems for some.



afwdwfan said:


> I wonder how many people have gone to guest services to complain about that minor detail.



Allergy?  I'd hazard next to none.  Latex is a pretty common allergy, what I have is not. And, these are actually an unknown substance.  I may actually contact Disney to find out.  It is highly likely I am allergic but what happens with most of these types of things is they are some proprietary "blend" of mysterious whatever, get a name like Croslite and they don't tell you what is in it.  It makes it VERY hard to determine if things are ok or not on my end.

Hey, maybe they'd give me a free cover thingy...LOL!



afwdwfan said:


> It is too bad you didn't get to use the food you had already bought, but this does look like a good way to enjoy lunch on your last day there.



It was good!  Even if it wasn't exactly in the budget



afwdwfan said:


> You must be the "glass half full" type.



Whatever gave you that idea?    Have to be to survive married to an engineer and working with 60+ of them daily.  Besides, it drives them nuts.



afwdwfan said:


> You can't expect to see too much excitement about leaving Aulani, but what a downer.



Seriously, it was like, I'm going to bed.

So we did.  LOL!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Congrats on the 10K!  You both did a great job!

Oh, it's time to go home already?  It seems like you just got there.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

knocking back a few drinks before you leave. well played...helps to fall asleep on the plane easier.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Nice way to end the trip despite the rain and a few challenges! Your happy hour food and drinks looked good!
All in all, a wonderful trip!  I really hope we can go in the next couple years. (We did commit to Disneyland for March 2014).

CONGRATS on the 10K and doing so well!!  

So you must have gotten back to Seattle fairly early in the day - I would have gone to bed too if I saw that rain out the window!  

I am kind of glad we're not going to WDW for a while - I want all this magic band FP+ business sorted out first!  And then all of you can tell me the best strategies!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous vacation! Thanks so much for sharing with us



It was a fabulous vacation.  We've been to Hawaii on couple only trips 3 times now and in many ways, this was our favorite of all.



Pinkocto said:


> I can't wait to get to Aulani!!!



I can't wait to go back!



Pinkocto said:


> Love chatting with fellow DVCers by the pool, there's just something about it



I think Jeff is always secretly relieved to meet "normal" people who own, and to meet ones also there without kids was a bonus!



Pinkocto said:


> Oops about the sandwiches, but great idea to get some by the pool. Going out in style.



There is something SO decadent about poolside service, isn't there?



Pinkocto said:


> Congrats on the 10k!



Thanks!  It was fun



Pinkocto said:


> Can you only do FP+ if you already have park tickets?



That is my understanding.  So to do it ahead of time you have to

1.  have a resort ressie
2.  have MDE set up
3.  have your park ticket linked.

The ticket does NOT have to be activated yet, but it does have to be valid.

Otherwise you can do it in park, once you get there but I think just for that day until you link it to MDE and your reservation.  Not positive though!



KatMark said:


> First, congrats on your first 10K. That is awesome.



Thanks, it was fun and the perfect "first" one to do.  Low key and low pressure!



KatMark said:


> I wondered what happened to those lunches. Well, the food you got at the pool looked really good (especially Jeff's) so that made up for it.



Lunch was really good, possibly because we were starving, possibly it was that good or more likely, just the whole being served poolside aspect. 



KatMark said:


> What a lovely vacation. I'm sorry it ended with rain.



Oh the rain was great!  It made is SO much easier to leave.



KatMark said:


> And I would have gotten home and taken a nap and skipped the office myself.



I was on the fence and it was like..no way, not gonna!  Plus that way I was up, rested and home when the kids came home instead of being at the office.  Jeff had planned to take the whole day off all along.



jedijill said:


> What an awesome trip!  Too bad you had to come home to rain and cold.



It was freezing when we got home!



jedijill said:


> Congrats on the 10K!!!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks, it was fun and nice to have that first one over with to be honest!




Leshaface said:


> Wow congratulations on your 10k!  That's amazing.  Any plans for the WDW Marathon anytime soon?!



Not the full marathon, ever!  LOL.  I am planning to do the Disneyland Half.  I'd love to do one of the WDW ones but realistically with the dates, and the costs..the DL half works out SO much better!



Leshaface said:


> I believe you ended your Hawaii trip the right way...with drinks in hand!



Is there any other way?  LOL



Leshaface said:


> What a fantastic vacation you had.  Thanks so much for sharing!  One day we'll get there, if we can ever pry ourselves away from WDW that is



It is a challenge to fit it all in and you do have to give up, to get which is a bit annoying.  LOL!



carejo5 said:


> Have really been enjoying your trip report. With Aulani being a new resort for most of us , it is so helpful to read of others' experiences. I think I could relive your trip day by day and have a perfect vacation! My husband and I will be going in April to celebrate our 30 th anniversary.Looking at your photos and reading about your excursions makes the planning that much more fun.



Thank you so much!  It was a wonderful couples getaway, just perfect.  I really wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## rentayenta

I always find it easier to end a vacation when the weather turns. What amazing luck you had all trip.  The drinks look delicious. Very cute pic of you in the aqua with the lei.


----------



## carejo5

eandesmom said:


> It was a fabulous vacation.  We've been to Hawaii on couple only trips 3 times now and in many ways, this was our favorite of all.
> 
> I can't wait to go back!
> 
> I think Jeff is always secretly relieved to meet "normal" people who own, and to meet ones also there without kids was a bonus!
> 
> There is something SO decadent about poolside service, isn't there?
> 
> Thanks!  It was fun
> 
> That is my understanding.  So to do it ahead of time you have to
> 
> 1.  have a resort ressie
> 2.  have MDE set up
> 3.  have your park ticket linked.
> 
> The ticket does NOT have to be activated yet, but it does have to be valid.
> 
> Otherwise you can do it in park, once you get there but I think just for that day until you link it to MDE and your reservation.  Not positive though!
> 
> Thanks, it was fun and the perfect "first" one to do.  Low key and low pressure!
> 
> Lunch was really good, possibly because we were starving, possibly it was that good or more likely, just the whole being served poolside aspect.
> 
> Oh the rain was great!  It made is SO much easier to leave.
> 
> I was on the fence and it was like..no way, not gonna!  Plus that way I was up, rested and home when the kids came home instead of being at the office.  Jeff had planned to take the whole day off all along.
> 
> It was freezing when we got home!
> 
> Thanks, it was fun and nice to have that first one over with to be honest!
> 
> Not the full marathon, ever!  LOL.  I am planning to do the Disneyland Half.  I'd love to do one of the WDW ones but realistically with the dates, and the costs..the DL half works out SO much better!
> 
> Is there any other way?  LOL
> 
> It is a challenge to fit it all in and you do have to give up, to get which is a bit annoying.  LOL!
> 
> Thank you so much!  It was a wonderful couples getaway, just perfect.  I really wouldn't change a thing!



So enjoyed your trip , sorry to see it end . Even had to come out of lurkdom to say thanks for these reports . So much useful information .and the pictures! So beautiful ! We have a trip planned for April and these reports make the planning so much easier and the anticipation over the top!


----------



## eandesmom

Wicket's Mom said:


> Congrats on your 10k, that's really awesome for your first time running. I think I could maybe walk it, but running would be a no go!



Thanks!  It was fun.  Honestly I think if you can spend a whole day walking around Disney, you can walk a 10K!



Poolrat said:


> Congrats on the 10K!!!!!



thanks!  I am glad to have it behind me, the unknown you know?  It was fun.



Poolrat said:


> Seems the Gods were sad and crying at the end of your vacation to send you off the island and greet you at home with rain.



They were crying!!!!!!!!!!!  that we left, and we came back.  LOL



Poolrat said:


> Someday I hope to get there and even if I have half as good a time as you both did I will be happy.



It was an incredible trip, start to finish.  I could not have asked for more.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Congrats on your 10K!!!  Well done to both of you.



thanks, we had a good time!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Okay, the bamboo basket makes the $12.50 for a tuna sandwich so much more worth it!   Okay, maybe the view was worth it.



Yeah...that's when you don't want to look at the price!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> So sorry you had to come hold to cold rain - guess it made your memories that much sweeter!



it really did but OH was it cold!



CarolynK said:


> We have AP vouchers that we'll activate in December...I really have to get up to speed on this new system! I feel a bit lost right now....



I hear you, I feel like this week has been a crash course




CarolynK said:


> The Luana lounge is a nice touch on Disney's part; it was also very crowded when we used it.



the actual shower, etc part wasn't too crowded but lots of folks hanging inthe actual lounge part.  Which I don't get.  Why wouldn't you sit by the pool or at Oleo or on the beach...instead of inside a room with a tv???



CarolynK said:


> We've left food in the fridge before at WDW, it's just one of those places that sometimes you forget to double-check before leaving the room! Frustrating, but it worked out well for you guys!
> We are not early risers at all either. We will pay more for later flights - travel day is tiring enough, add to it the stress and worry of getting everyone up at the crack of dawn - it's not worth it!
> Sad your report is almost over!



later is SO much better for us



mickeystoontown said:


> Congrats on the 10K!  You both did a great job!



thanks!  It was fun



mickeystoontown said:


> Oh, it's time to go home already?  It seems like you just got there.



We did!  A week isn't long enough.


----------



## eandesmom

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> knocking back a few drinks before you leave. well played...helps to fall asleep on the plane easier.



That's always the hope anyway!!!!  



Mndisneygirl said:


> Nice way to end the trip despite the rain and a few challenges! Your happy hour food and drinks looked good!
> All in all, a wonderful trip!  I really hope we can go in the next couple years. (We did commit to Disneyland for March 2014).



I saw that!  You have to scope it all out for me, I'll be there a month later!

It was a nice way to end the trip, I love the red eye home from Hawaii!  



Mndisneygirl said:


> CONGRATS on the 10K and doing so well!!


 
thanks, it definitely exceeded my expectations



Mndisneygirl said:


> So you must have gotten back to Seattle fairly early in the day - I would have gone to bed too if I saw that rain out the window!


 
Oh yeah, it was like 5am or something crazy



Mndisneygirl said:


> I am kind of glad we're not going to WDW for a while - I want all this magic band FP+ business sorted out first!  And then all of you can tell me the best strategies!



They seem to change daily so who knows!



rentayenta said:


> I always find it easier to end a vacation when the weather turns. What amazing luck you had all trip.  The drinks look delicious. Very cute pic of you in the aqua with the lei.



It is easier to end it, couldn't have been timed better, that rain (or sky crying, I like that!).  It was an amazing trip.  Thanks on the picture, I love aqua 




carejo5 said:


> So enjoyed your trip , sorry to see it end . Even had to come out of lurkdom to say thanks for these reports . So much useful information .and the pictures! So beautiful ! We have a trip planned for April and these reports make the planning so much easier and the anticipation over the top!



I am so happy you did come out of lurkdom!  April will be lovely, absolutely lovely!  I hope you enjoy it as much as we did, it is a magical place.


----------



## annmarieda

What an amazingly full last day you had!  I love how you started with the fresh fruit and yogurt!  

Lots of great pics with characters!  I think the ones with Goofy are my favorite... but then again, how sweet is it that Chip...or was it Dale??  kissed your hand.

I am so glad the id was not lost.  What luck to have an eager to help young man dive for them!  I am sure your day would not have ended so nicely had he not recovered them for you.

Lunch pool side looked good, but i think I am even more impressed with your last meal.

Too bad the rain came in just toward then end.  I guess it had to in order to get your ready to be home.  

AND    I am so very impressed with your time at your very first 10k!!   You are going to be so ready for the DL half!!!


----------



## emmysmommy

I am not surprised that you did so well for your first 10K!  Great job!  

To book FP+ or not to book.... yikes.  I'd probably book just a couple for your family and tell the rest of the travel party ahead of time that you are testing the new system for Disney so are doing a good deed for guests everywhere.   That's a tough one for sure. 

At least you were able to enjoy some relaxation, good food, a few cocktails, and shopping on your last day.  That would be great on any day but throw in being in Hawaii - perfect! 



How funny that you left rain and you came home to rain.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> What an amazingly full last day you had!  I love how you started with the fresh fruit and yogurt!
> 
> Lots of great pics with characters!  I think the ones with Goofy are my favorite... but then again, how sweet is it that Chip...or was it Dale??  kissed your hand.



It was a lovely lovely last day, the characters were fun and it's always a kick to see Jeff getting into it (as much as he protests otherwise)

I could eat fresh fruit and yogurt every day.  In fact, I did today.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> I am so glad the id was not lost.  What luck to have an eager to help young man dive for them!  I am sure your day would not have ended so nicely had he not recovered them for you.



No kidding!  That would have been a major game changer.



annmarieda said:


> Lunch pool side looked good, but i think I am even more impressed with your last meal.



I loved my dinner it was SO good!  Yeah, double tuna but I am rather predictable that way.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> Too bad the rain came in just toward then end.  I guess it had to in order to get your ready to be home.



It's horrible but it made us happy and so much easier to leave!



annmarieda said:


> AND    I am so very impressed with your time at your very first 10k!!   You are going to be so ready for the DL half!!!



Thanks!  I am pretty happy to know I'll get an ok corral now even if I don't do anything else before then.  And, I know this sounds a bit odd but I felt a lot better about it maybe not really being a total fluke once I did the math backwards.  It did illustrate to be something I'd suspected.  I don't truly push myself while training.  I've known that but always figured that's just how fast I go.  I'd read that race pace can or even should be 00:45+ than slow or easy pace...just didn't really necessarily think that's what I was doing.  I could tell I'd pushed it though in just how my legs felt the next day and how Tuesday's run was though  but...those are good things I think.



emmysmommy said:


> I am not surprised that you did so well for your first 10K!  Great job!



Thanks!  I was shocked as all get out, it was a good 3-4 minutes faster than I'd been hoping for.  Very pleased.



emmysmommy said:


> To book FP+ or not to book.... yikes.  I'd probably book just a couple for your family and tell the rest of the travel party ahead of time that you are testing the new system for Disney so are doing a good deed for guests everywhere.   That's a tough one for sure.



I've decided to book.  Right now both are working and I hope, and pray that is still the case.  I do hope I can copy our choices over to my sister and her boys once she gets tickets, that will be a relief.  I've booked 5 days worth for all of us, and day 6 for me.  I can't do more than that on Jeff and the boys until we get there as they have 5 day hoppers and it won't let me book more than the media is worth.  

Assuming my nephew isn't coming, which is increasingly likely (my mom wants to buy his ticket, my dad doesn't and his parents have made it clear they are saving money for other things...which is going to visit his brother at the end of his year long exchange in Italy...).  So, if he gets a trip to Italy instead, it does lessen the pain.  But based on that I'm going to work the system a bit.  I'm putting my parents on our BWV villa reservation, which would get them MDE, DME, bands and FP+ and then my other Sister and BIL on our THV ressie so they get the same.  It won't be a full overlap but everyone will get some of the benefits and that makes me very happy.



emmysmommy said:


> At least you were able to enjoy some relaxation, good food, a few cocktails, and shopping on your last day.  That would be great on any day but throw in being in Hawaii - perfect!
> 
> How funny that you left rain and you came home to rain.



It was a great last day, couldn't have been better and even the rain seemed appropriate!


----------



## Chilly

Really well done on the 10K. Your NYE trip is going to be here before you know it. Lovely last day, I bet the rain really did help with leaving but still it must be difficult to leave paradise!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> It was a lovely lovely last day, the characters were fun and it's always a kick to see Jeff getting into it (as much as he protests otherwise)



Men are silly that way aren't they!!!




eandesmom said:


> Thanks!  I am pretty happy to know I'll get an ok corral now even if I don't do anything else before then.



Nope...  I don't think you will get an OK corral.  I think you will get an EXCELLENT corral!!!  



eandesmom said:


> And, I know this sounds a bit odd but I felt a lot better about it maybe not really being a total fluke once I did the math backwards.  It did illustrate to be something I'd suspected.  I don't truly push myself while training.  I've known that but always figured that's just how fast I go.  I'd read that race pace can or even should be 00:45+ than slow or easy pace...just didn't really necessarily think that's what I was doing.  I could tell I'd pushed it though in just how my legs felt the next day and how Tuesday's run was though  but...those are good things I think.



  Maybe that is my trouble... I am always just pushing enough.  So then on my races... I am right where my training is.  Except for the RD events.... those my pace suffers. BUT I am right about where they calculate me to finish based on my POT, so maybe it doesn't suffer as much as I think it does.


----------



## Flossbolna

Cynthia, sorry that I haven't commented on your recent updates yet - I have read them all and enjoyed them very much!! 

But I just found this news blurb: http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-world-swan-and-dolphin-hotels-this-month.htm

Seems like they get at least FP+ ability at the Swan and Dolphin. How useful that will be if not pre-booked is questionable. But at least things are moving there...


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I had so much fun this morning catching up on all of your adventures.  Congratulations on your 10K!  Awesome!!  

Hurrah for DIS meets!  So many nice people around these parts!  

How cool that you got to visit with family while in Hawaii!  And, yes, that mango does look good!  One of my favorite fruits.

The scenery around the island as well as the resort is just stunning.  Hawaii is definitely on my bucket list.  Now just to find the time/points/money.  

Love the lounge for people leaving later in the day.  What a great idea.  I wish they had them in the regular WDW resorts.

Yikes to the weather when you got home - definitely in stark contrast to where you'd been!

Thanks for sharing your trip with us.  Looking forward to seeing your souvenirs!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Really well done on the 10K. Your NYE trip is going to be here before you know it. Lovely last day, I bet the rain really did help with leaving but still it must be difficult to leave paradise!



Thanks, I am glad to have the first real "race" behind me even if it was only a 10K.

The rain really did help with leaving but we definitely enjoyed every minute before it, and even during it.




annmarieda said:


> Men are silly that way aren't they!!!



Very silly!



annmarieda said:


> Nope...  I don't think you will get an OK corral.  I think you will get an EXCELLENT corral!!!



Well we will see, it is very possible that it won't be all that different from what it might have been had I come in the 3-4 minutes slower that I thought I would.  I think it puts me one corral better but that's possibly it.  The breakdowns/brackets have been interesting and Disney seems to use a "slower" calculator predictor than most out there.  If I use the slower one I've found then I suspect I will just miss the cut off for an excellent one and instead be in a very good one.  With the changes in more corrals and smaller ones it will definitely change the placement for sure, you can really see the difference when you look at the W&D assignments.  So for example with that time, assuming the slower calculator it'd put me at:

Princess 2013 - A
Disneyland Half 2013 - B
Wine and Dine Half 2013 - D (but spitting at C lol)

I expect the 2014 Disneyland Half to be much more like the W&D breakdown.  We will see though!  The WDW 1/2 breakdowns will be an indicator as well.



annmarieda said:


> Maybe that is my trouble... I am always just pushing enough.  So then on my races... I am right where my training is.  Except for the RD events.... those my pace suffers. BUT I am right about where they calculate me to finish based on my POT, so maybe it doesn't suffer as much as I think it does.



You have some seriously fast training runs, I don't come anywhere close to that.  So yes, that makes sense that you are more consistent that way.  At the end of the day as long as it feels good and you are out there, that is what really matter.  RD is such a different animal I think, with the volume of people, the heat, the characters (and I want to hear the solo runner saga on that!) that I'd expect it to be slower across the board for most.



Flossbolna said:


> Cynthia, sorry that I haven't commented on your recent updates yet - I have read them all and enjoyed them very much!!
> 
> But I just found this news blurb: http://www.wdwmagic.com/other/mymag...-world-swan-and-dolphin-hotels-this-month.htm
> 
> Seems like they get at least FP+ ability at the Swan and Dolphin. How useful that will be if not pre-booked is questionable. But at least things are moving there...



It may give them a slight edge  for planning later FP's and knowing things aren't gone if they get in the park and use it first thing but that's about all I think.

I have actually decided to work the system a little bit to give them an advantage, it is a bit convoluted (as much of my planning is lol) so will save that for the PTR.  LOL!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I had so much fun this morning catching up on all of your adventures.  Congratulations on your 10K!  Awesome!!



Thanks!  It was very soggy but a positive first experience and really I couldn't ask for more than that.




2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah for DIS meets!  So many nice people around these parts!



Yes there are!  I need to get my act in gear and figure out meets for Dec/Jan.  I did get my May return flight though   now I just need to get down there! 



2xcited2sleep said:


> How cool that you got to visit with family while in Hawaii!  And, yes, that mango does look good!  One of my favorite fruits.



That was definitely a highlight, we had so much fun with them!



2xcited2sleep said:


> The scenery around the island as well as the resort is just stunning.  Hawaii is definitely on my bucket list.  Now just to find the time/points/money.



Isn't that always the issue??  I am having to dip into some points I think so I can upgrade for our DLR trip so my mom can stay with it and it's like GAH those were for something else!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love the lounge for people leaving later in the day.  What a great idea.  I wish they had them in the regular WDW resorts.



I do too, it was such a lovely option.  I do struggle with pool time on the last day at WDW when we have a late flight and this was lovely!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Yikes to the weather when you got home - definitely in stark contrast to where you'd been!



Quite the welcome home, huh!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip with us.  Looking forward to seeing your souvenirs!



I should be getting those up today and if I am lucky...new PTR very soon!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> I've decided to book.  Right now both are working and I hope, and pray that is still the case.  I do hope I can copy our choices over to my sister and her boys once she gets tickets, that will be a relief.  I've booked 5 days worth for all of us, and day 6 for me.  I can't do more than that on Jeff and the boys until we get there as they have 5 day hoppers and it won't let me book more than the media is worth.



I have a question for you, do you have a park ticket currently, other than the PAP voucher?? If not, how are you able to use the FP+ system? We have AP vouchers but there are no numbers on the back. I'm kind of worried - that once we get to WDW we won't be able to get any FP's at all during a very busy week, with lots of people using the new system (arriving 12/26)!! But, I don't think we can do anything until we get our actual AP's at arrival....


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> I have a question for you, do you have a park ticket currently, other than the PAP voucher?? If not, how are you able to use the FP+ system? We have AP vouchers but there are no numbers on the back. I'm kind of worried - that once we get to WDW we won't be able to get any FP's at all during a very busy week, with lots of people using the new system (arriving 12/26)!! But, I don't think we can do anything until we get our actual AP's at arrival....



I hear you! That is exactly why I did it. I have a PAP voucher. Not really even a voucher just a verbal confirmation number. Which, shockingly (as is been told both it would and wouldn't work...and didn't a couple of months ago when I tried) worked! 

I linked it online using only the confirmation number. I will still have to pick it up so I have the actual pass as well but it was amazingly easy.

I really thought I couldn't do anything till I got there either. I'd try with your confirmation numbers and that doesn't work, call. As long as you've set up MDE and linked your ressie, you should be ok and you've still got a few weeks to customize bands.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> I hear you! That is exactly why I did it. I have a PAP voucher. Not really even a voucher just a verbal confirmation number. Which, shockingly (as is been told both it would and wouldn't work...and didn't a couple of months ago when I tried) worked!
> 
> I linked it online using only the confirmation number. I will still have to pick it up so I have the actual pass as well but it was amazingly easy.
> 
> I really thought I couldn't do anything till I got there either. I'd try with your confirmation numbers and that doesn't work, call. As long as you've set up MDE and linked your ressie, you should be ok and you've still got a few weeks to customize bands.



I'm SO glad I asked you!! Who'd have thought that 17-digit insignificant-looking number on the back of our vouchers (which, BTW, I needed a magnifying glass to see!) was actually significant!! My husband and I have just planned out most of our stay...which is weird, for us! We're NOT really planners, but it has always worked for us. This trip may actually be the first time we get on Toy Story at HS (seriously, never done it)!! Thanks for the advice


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> I'm SO glad I asked you!! Who'd have thought that 17-digit insignificant-looking number on the back of our vouchers (which, BTW, I needed a magnifying glass to see!) was actually significant!! My husband and I have just planned out most of our stay...which is weird, for us! We're NOT really planners, but it has always worked for us. This trip may actually be the first time we get on Toy Story at HS (seriously, never done it)!! Thanks for the advice



Yay !!!!! I  am so glad it worked. Aren't those numbers ridiculous? My PAP was by far the easiest, the 5 5day hoppers were a nightmare and I've still another 5 to enter once folks get tickets!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Congrats to both of you on the 10k! 

Glad things are coming together for the New Year's trip!

Pool time, bar time, good food and rain?  Well, you were leaving paradise for home, so I guess you can't expect it to be perfect.


----------



## englishrose47

Congrats on the 10K !!! I finally started my TR on the October Trip !! Been working LONG hours and doing 8 Memory Books, which I finally finished today !!!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Congrats to both of you on the 10k!



Thanks!  It was a lot of fun



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad things are coming together for the New Year's trip!



They are!  I've been busy with some of it lately and have neglected wrapping this one up as a result, I need to get busy!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Pool time, bar time, good food and rain?  Well, you were leaving paradise for home, so I guess you can't expect it to be perfect.



Well that is true, nothing like rain to provide a reality check huh!



englishrose47 said:


> Congrats on the 10K !!! I finally started my TR on the October Trip !! Been working LONG hours and doing 8 Memory Books, which I finally finished today !!!



Hi Rosie!  I am SOOOO behind, I have got to get over there and to your new TR.  I will be there I promise!  I guess the good news is the dinner club I thought I was hosting next monday night, was actually last night so I don't have to clean all weekend like I'd been planning on


----------



## eandesmom

All good things must come to an end, even a week in paradise.  We were back in soggy Seattle but we did bring home a few things to remind us of our amazing week away.

*For me*








*For Jeff*








*For a Christmas in July gift exchange I participated in*





*For the Boys*
















*For Eric*
















*Evan*








*Our Spa goodies*








*Jeff snagged the paper and pen*




*This was also supposed to be for Evan*




They were showing it as a guys shirt but on...well it wasn't at all!  evan wasn't a fan of sleeves slightly too short and...a scoop neck (well on him it's scooped lol).

It's mine now.   I wear it more than the one I bought for myself.  

We didn't get K&T anything, with T off at college and K at her mom's they didn't get "ditched" like the E's did so no real consolation prize.  Plus, both have been to Hawaii before and the E's still have not.

A few final thoughts.

*Rooms and Views*
For us, having that ocean view room was critical.  It would not have been the same trip without it.  Would we use it quite as much with the kids there?  Maybe not as much, but still quite a lot.  It is a lot more points and to that end, for a late pm arrival, saving on the view and moving was a great thing for us.

*Dining*
Monkeypod, Monkeypod, Monkeypod!  What else is there to say.  Clearly we loved it there.  We did enjoy the Character Breakfast and loved AMA AMA as well.  Other than the well done burger problem at Off the Hoook we were overall quite pleased with the food.  Yes its expensive.  It is Hawaii resort expensive.  Getting groceries for breakfast and lunch and a couple of dinners helped offset  the cost and even though it was a little more work to pack appropriately to grill dinner out of a studio, I am very glad we did it.  We enjoyed eating in those nights, and our lanai, very much!

*Activities*
There is SO much to do right at Aulani (lazy river anyone) that I really encourage anyone going there to make sure you plan enough resort time.  There is so much to do and see in Hawaii outside of the resort it is easy to schedule yourself gone most of your trip and if you do, you will miss out.  That said, get out!  See the ocean, the mountains, the valleys, the history.  There is nothing like it.  We loved everything we did and would do it again (yes, even Koko Head!) but we also plan to continue to find new things.

*Traffic*
Is _horrible_ during rush hour.  Plan accordingly and you will be fine.

*Aulani as an adult only destination?*
YES!  Granted, loving Disney helps but really for us, who typically get a condo in Hawaii on our adult only trips (so are very alone  compared to a resort like Aulani) it was surprisingly amazing.  Both of us were a little concerned with how wed do at a resort like that for a full week.  I actually dont believe we have ever done that on an adult only trip and we were blown away by how much we loved it all.  More than T shirts, pins and mugs (and photos!) we brought home memories of an amazing amazing week. So amazing we added on a small contract at Aulani to give us holiday 11m advantage here and there. 

We hope to go back in 2015.  I dont know if we will pull it off but that is the hope!  Thank you all for reading and sharing our magical getaway to Aulani
Aloha and Mahalo and

I hope to see you on my next PRT/TR.  I do have lots of updates on our NYE trip and hope to get a PRT started this week 
For those of you I have not gotten caught up yet on your TRs and PTRs I am trying.  I am hopefully hope now until our Florida trip so that should help a LOT!


----------



## Leshaface

I love the shirt that you got for yourself!  But especially the one that you got for Eric, that is now yours.  It looks so comfortable!

I always snag the pens from Disney resorts  but the paper from Aulani looks very nice.  Good job Jeff!

What is below the gummi worms?  Is that a bar of chocolate?

Will you be posting the link to your next PTR here??


----------



## afwdwfan

All the souvenirs look fantastic, but...



eandesmom said:


> *Jeff snagged the paper and pen*


Jeff wins.  If you don't have the pen and paper from the room to prove that you stayed at Aulani, you don't have anything. 



It looks like an all around great trip.  Thanks for sharing and the words of wisdom... you know, if I can ever get to Hawaii, or Aulani.  If so, I will definitely have to visit the Monkeypod, for sure! 

As I've said in the past, I'm overwhelmed just reading about the plans for this NYE trip, so I look forward to seeing how it all shakes out for you!


----------



## eandesmom

I hope you'll join me!!!

Working the System


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Congratulations on a mini contract at Aulani!  Super cool!!!!!    Very jealous of your (relatively) short flight to Hawaii.  But also recognize I luck out on the flight to WDW.

Truly seems like an amazing resort and I'm thinking I need to plan for a couple of weeks to see and do everything.  And win lotto... 

Love all of your souvenirs.  Perfect momentos.  Especially love the monkeypod shirt.  _Lucky Live Hawaii_.  Indeed!

Thanks for sharing your trip.  Visiting Hawaii is for sure on my "bucket list."  Just have to make it happen!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

It was wonderful to enjoy your trip on the Dis, probably the only way I will ever see Hawaii.


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations on the Aulani points!!! 

I absolutely love the first shirt, it looks so soft! 

Thanks again for sharing your trip, I've made many notes for when I go there


----------



## KatMark

Great reacap, Cynthia.

I love the souvenirs...especially your shirt (and, like Jeff, I always take the pen and paper).

Congrats on the little "add on" at Aulani.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Nice wrap up to the TR! You brought home a lot of great souvenirs, and I think I would have been tempted myself by quite a few of them!  Sounds like a wonderful trip to put on my future Wish List!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> All good things must come to an end,



No!!  I hate that saying!  Why can't all bad things come to an end too?



eandesmom said:


>



Don't put it in the dishwasher!  

Actually, I have no idea, but I'm saying that just in case.



eandesmom said:


> *For Eric*



That's my shirt!  You obviously have excellent taste.  I liked how it had a hidden Aulani logo and Hidden Mickey in the turtle.




eandesmom said:


> *Jeff snagged the paper and pen*



Nice work, Jeff.  If it's free, it's for me!

I had no idea Monkeypod had t-shirts.  Julie would have loved one of those.  I guess we need to go back now.



eandesmom said:


> *Dining*
> Monkeypod, Monkeypod, Monkeypod!  What else is there to say.





What a great place.  



eandesmom said:


> *Activities*
> There is SO much to do right at Aulani (lazy river anyone) that I really encourage anyone going there to make sure you plan enough resort time.  There is so much to do and see in Hawaii outside of the resort it is easy to schedule yourself gone most of your trip and if you do, you will miss out.  That said, get out!  See the ocean, the mountains, the valleys, the history.  There is nothing like it.  We loved everything we did and would do it again (yes, even Koko Head!) but we also plan to continue to find new things.



Well said, Cynthia.  

You really have the best of both worlds there.  An amazing resort to explore and an amazing island to explore.



eandesmom said:


> *Traffic*
> Is _horrible_ during rush hour.  Plan accordingly and you will be fine.



And watch out for disappearing highways!



eandesmom said:


> *Aulani as an adult only destination?*
> YES!  Granted, loving Disney helps but really for us, who typically get a condo in Hawaii on our adult only trips (so are very alone  compared to a resort like Aulani) it was surprisingly amazing.  Both of us were a little concerned with how wed do at a resort like that for a full week.  I actually dont believe we have ever done that on an adult only trip and we were blown away by how much we loved it all.  More than T shirts, pins and mugs (and photos!) we brought home memories of an amazing amazing week. So amazing we added on a small contract at Aulani to give us holiday 11m advantage here and there.



 Good call!  Definitely worth having that advantage especially since it's a shorter flight for you guys.  I hope you get to take advantage of Aulani for a long time to come.

Back to dreaming about an adults-only trip with my DW....

Thanks for the trip report!  I'm glad you guys had such a great time, and I especially want to thank you for filling me in with the last-minute tips and tricks before I left for my trip.  I can't wait to see how your NYE trip works out, but I hope everyone has a blast!


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> I love the shirt that you got for yourself!  But especially the one that you got for Eric, that is now yours.  It looks so comfortable!



I like them both a lot!



Leshaface said:


> I always snag the pens from Disney resorts  but the paper from Aulani looks very nice.  Good job Jeff!



it was...I used the last piece a few days ago.  SAD!




Leshaface said:


> Will you be posting the link to your next PTR here??



yes!  Posted and in my siggie as well



afwdwfan said:


> All the souvenirs look fantastic, but...
> 
> Jeff wins.  If you don't have the pen and paper from the room to prove that you stayed at Aulani, you don't have anything.



Very true.  Except the paper is now gone...so no more proof!  The pen has been spotty on the ink flowing.



afwdwfan said:


> It looks like an all around great trip.  Thanks for sharing and the words of wisdom... you know, if I can ever get to Hawaii, or Aulani.  If so, I will definitely have to visit the Monkeypod, for sure!



I can't say enough wonderful things about both!  We had a great trip.



afwdwfan said:


> As I've said in the past, I'm overwhelmed just reading about the plans for this NYE trip, so I look forward to seeing how it all shakes out for you!



It will shake.  LOL!  No really, it will be good, less moving pieces as time goes on but it will be different for sure than the last big one, so many things have changed since then that I really feel I need a PTR for input.  I am very excited for it!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Congratulations on a mini contract at Aulani!  Super cool!!!!!    Very jealous of your (relatively) short flight to Hawaii.  But also recognize I luck out on the flight to WDW.



Mini is relative I guess, basically our waitlist for BW never came though (still hasn't technically I am still on that list) and this made sense for a variety of reasons.  I think we are done now though, it's a nice amount of total points and I do think there will be a few times we will be very happy to have that 11m advantage.  At least I sure hope so!  



2xcited2sleep said:


> Truly seems like an amazing resort and I'm thinking I need to plan for a couple of weeks to see and do everything.  And win lotto...



Yes you do!  All of the above, especially the lotto.  LOL!  The cost is getting there (and the time in travel of course), I can't say I think it's worse than a WDW trip once there (personally).



2xcited2sleep said:


> Love all of your souvenirs.  Perfect momentos.  Especially love the monkeypod shirt.  _Lucky Live Hawaii_.  Indeed!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip.  Visiting Hawaii is for sure on my "bucket list."  Just have to make it happen!



I almost got one of those for myself, next time!



Wicket's Mom said:


> It was wonderful to enjoy your trip on the Dis, probably the only way I will ever see Hawaii.



I'm a fan of virtual travel   thank you!  It was a wonderful trip



Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations on the Aulani points!!!
> 
> I absolutely love the first shirt, it looks so soft!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your trip, I've made many notes for when I go there



Thanks, it seemed to make sense for us.  Of course they will go to other trips first before I get to pull my 11m card but that's ok.  You need to go there, it is just magical!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Great reacap, Cynthia.
> 
> I love the souvenirs...especially your shirt (and, like Jeff, I always take the pen and paper).
> 
> Congrats on the little "add on" at Aulani.



I can't believe I didn't grab it, was very happy he did!

Thanks, we are happy to have the points there, I think they will come in handy for us.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice wrap up to the TR! You brought home a lot of great souvenirs, and I think I would have been tempted myself by quite a few of them!  Sounds like a wonderful trip to put on my future Wish List!



There were a lot of things I wanted and didn't buy...one thing I will say, while the dining etc was basic resort pricing, the souvenirs were over the top more expensive.  Which did curb things a bit.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No!!  I hate that saying!  Why can't all bad things come to an end too?



Oh they do, we just don't talk about them!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't put it in the dishwasher!
> 
> Actually, I have no idea, but I'm saying that just in case.



Prudent thought.  It's safe though (thank goodness)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's my shirt!  You obviously have excellent taste.  I liked how it had a hidden Aulani logo and Hidden Mickey in the turtle.



it is a great shirt, Eric wears it a ton.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work, Jeff.  If it's free, it's for me!



exactly!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I had no idea Monkeypod had t-shirts.  Julie would have loved one of those.  I guess we need to go back now.



quite the selection, I almost got one for myself...




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well said, Cynthia.
> 
> You really have the best of both worlds there.  An amazing resort to explore and an amazing island to explore.
> 
> And watch out for disappearing highways!



I will just avoid that highway, thank you!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good call!  Definitely worth having that advantage especially since it's a shorter flight for you guys.  I hope you get to take advantage of Aulani for a long time to come.



me too!  It's actually the same time in flight to go to Florida versus Hawaii for us



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Back to dreaming about an adults-only trip with my DW....
> 
> Thanks for the trip report!  I'm glad you guys had such a great time, and I especially want to thank you for filling me in with the last-minute tips and tricks before I left for my trip.  I can't wait to see how your NYE trip works out, but I hope everyone has a blast!



thanks and me too!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

It might not have been the best decision for me to get as many as I did since I won't be using them at the 11 month window often, but I know I'll be happy to have that security when I do need them. Most places are ok to get right at the 7 month window in WDW anyway.


----------



## franandaj

Nice wrap up and the Souvenirs look like they will be great momentos!

I'll be over to your PTR soon.  Crazy days with the house and all!  ...............................


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> It might not have been the best decision for me to get as many as I did since I won't be using them at the 11 month window often, but I know I'll be happy to have that security when I do need them. Most places are ok to get right at the 7 month window in WDW anyway.



I think you will.  While I didn't "want" more than we got (for a variety of reasons we have 3 smaller equal sized contracts), I will not have enough to book what I want at 11 months fully for either Presidents Day week or Spring Break in 2015 which are riskier. I'll have enough to get about half of the trip at 11m and half at 7.  Of course if I hadn't have used some up for the DL marching band trip I'd be ok but...it's worth the risk for that!  Later on though I do hope to be in a better bank/borrow situation and then could pull off a full week.  Depending on when you go though 7m can be ok and if you want the standard rooms I think that 11m is key!



franandaj said:


> Nice wrap up and the Souvenirs look like they will be great momentos!
> 
> I'll be over to your PTR soon.  Crazy days with the house and all!  ...............................



I hear you, I need to go get all caught up on yours (or maybe I am...I can't even keep that straight!)

We use everything we brought home and that is always a good sign!


----------



## Chilly

I like both those t-shirts.

Looking forward to the next TR.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I like both those t-shirts.
> 
> Looking forward to the next TR.



Thanks Claire!  I wear both quite a bit so they were good purchases.  PTR is started


----------



## glennbo123

Nice souvies!  I'm sure I'll be seeing that new hat on Eric in the next trip report.  

Wow, congrats on the Aulani points!  

Thanks for the report Cynthia, it was great to tag-along and learn so much about the resort and Oahu!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

All done! Well, you got some cool shirts and a really pretty mug, but by far the best souvenir was the paper and pen! 

Thanks for sharing - and I will come back to this for reference when we are ready to go to Aulani!  Lots of good info!  What a fabulous couple trip you had!


----------



## annmarieda

I love the wrap up!   I may have to print it and use it as a future reference...cause someday dh and I will get there.  Who knows when though.  It is a bit more costly on the points needed... and since I am sure that dh and I would feel the same way about the ocean view...   lots of points needed.

So in that thought...points needed.. Congrats on adding on there!!!  

Love the shirts!  Actually, all the souvenirs are great. (even the pen and paper. )


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Nice souvies!  I'm sure I'll be seeing that new hat on Eric in the next trip report.



  I am sure you will!   Probably the lanyard as well



glennbo123 said:


> Wow, congrats on the Aulani points!



thanks!  I thought I'd posted about them but maybe not?   we really went back and forth on that one a lot whether it was the right thing to do or not.  We decided it made sense but certainly there would have been far less expensive ways to add on!  The sad thing is, even though we are now finally at the "total" number I think we need/want...we are still borrowing!  Sad.



glennbo123 said:


> Thanks for the report Cynthia, it was great to tag-along and learn so much about the resort and Oahu!



I hope you and Judy can get your couples trip out there soon!



Mndisneygirl said:


> All done! Well, you got some cool shirts and a really pretty mug, but by far the best souvenir was the paper and pen!



everyone seems to like the paper and pen the best, too funny!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Thanks for sharing - and I will come back to this for reference when we are ready to go to Aulani!  Lots of good info!  What a fabulous couple trip you had!



You have Cali to look forward to, that will be wonderful and I am confident you will make it to Aulani, it's not an "if" it's a "when".



annmarieda said:


> I love the wrap up!   I may have to print it and use it as a future reference...cause someday dh and I will get there.  Who knows when though.  It is a bit more costly on the points needed... and since I am sure that dh and I would feel the same way about the ocean view...   lots of points needed.



You will get there!  Go off season, it helps on the points for sure but yeah, it's still pricey compared to WDW, almost twice as much!  a week at OKW in a studio for that same time period would be 99 points...our trip which had one night in a standard was 175.

Ouch.

Worth every point though!



annmarieda said:


> So in that thought...points needed.. Congrats on adding on there!!!
> 
> Love the shirts!  Actually, all the souvenirs are great. (even the pen and paper. )



It was definitely a luxury purchase.  I figure if I use them mostly for GCV and Aulani at least relatively speaking it's an ok use for them.  We really went round and round on it but for 100 point contracts, my UY, etc and the few resorts we wanted to own at...we decided for holiday advantage and the length of contract, this wasn't a bad move for us.  We could easily go every other year just us on what we bought and I could definitely see that happening.  That was kind of the thinking.  It will be a bit before we get to that schedule but that's the long term plan.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> You will get there!  Go off season, it helps on the points for sure but yeah, it's still pricey compared to WDW, almost twice as much!  a week at OKW in a studio for that same time period would be 99 points...our trip which had one night in a standard was 175.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Worth every point though!



We definitely will have to go off season.  Steve is very excited about going there (now)  It was funny he was looking over the point chart book for 2013 and 14.  He saw how much to stay there.  He wrinkled his face asked how many points we have and then as if he was having a private conversation in his own head said "I think we need to see how much we like our DVC before we add on more points"    I go back and forth honestly... I think buying another contract could just lead to less trips else where. (not to mention there are other things close to home that we could throw money at, like new windows or siding) Then again, when the argument for DVC shifted to the ability to stay where we wanted rather than just at a value resort I guess the same could be applied when adding another contract...just means we can stay in less studios...etc.



eandesmom said:


> It was definitely a luxury purchase.  I figure if I use them mostly for GCV and Aulani at least relatively speaking it's an ok use for them.  We really went round and round on it but for 100 point contracts, my UY, etc and the few resorts we wanted to own at...we decided for holiday advantage and the length of contract, this wasn't a bad move for us.  We could easily go every other year just us on what we bought and I could definitely see that happening.  That was kind of the thinking.  It will be a bit before we get to that schedule but that's the long term plan.



That makes sense!  Even if you just "squirrel those away" to be used every other year..bam, your aulani trips are covered!  I am almost to the point of understanding my contract. (I say almost cause I had a moment recently where I was  on why I could borrow agains my 2014 points already)  I can't imagine how it would work to have multiple contracts.    I see small...very small resale ones come through in my emails and I wonder how they would even be helpful unless you had a larger contract with the same UY at the same resort.  Otherwise, you get home advantage for maybe a night?  With your plan... I can understand.   100 points banked until the next year to give you 200... and those are enough to rent for the week.  So I am slowly getting there.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> We definitely will have to go off season.  Steve is very excited about going there (now)  It was funny he was looking over the point chart book for 2013 and 14.  He saw how much to stay there.  He wrinkled his face asked how many points we have and then as if he was having a private conversation in his own head said "I think we need to see how much we like our DVC before we add on more points"    I go back and forth honestly... I think buying another contract could just lead to less trips else where. (not to mention there are other things close to home that we could throw money at, like new windows or siding) Then again, when the argument for DVC shifted to the ability to stay where we wanted rather than just at a value resort I guess the same could be applied when adding another contract...just means we can stay in less studios...etc.



yes, 25-50 could make sense if it was the same UY and resort as what you already have but at a different one...I suppose it depends on the room type and time of year...with a 50 every 3 years you could get a week in a studio at many places I think.  Not Aulani though.  LOL!

I probably should have used the money for house stuff but...we are kind of at that key age with the kids that I want to seize those vacation moments before they are out of the house and...that takes bigger rooms.  Jeff and I will use them just fine when they are all out of the house, and I am sure be taking them but it's amazing that we are still in a borrowing situation.  Ultimately though I don't think we want more than we have really so...need to work with what we have, it's a nice number.



annmarieda said:


> That makes sense!  Even if you just "squirrel those away" to be used every other year..bam, your aulani trips are covered!  I am almost to the point of understanding my contract. (I say almost cause I had a moment recently where I was  on why I could borrow agains my 2014 points already)  I can't imagine how it would work to have multiple contracts.    I see small...very small resale ones come through in my emails and I wonder how they would even be helpful unless you had a larger contract with the same UY at the same resort.  Otherwise, you get home advantage for maybe a night?  With your plan... I can understand.   100 points banked until the next year to give you 200... and those are enough to rent for the week.  So I am slowly getting there.



Exactly.  What I like about our contracts is that it is enough, every 3 years, to get us a week at any of our homes in a 2B (at most times of the year lol and well, a 1B at Aulani lol).  So, if I ever get it all on the right rotation...it works out pretty darn well!  Of course right now they are all mixed up but it did basically work for the NYE trip to pull off the general idea and use our 11m advantage.  We will not always need that 2B but it's nice to know we can when we want to.  They sure do eat up a ton of points!

That said, I've used our points more at non home so far and it's worked out well at the 7m point so I am quite happy to date.  I've not actually had a situation yet, where I couldn't get what I wanted.


----------



## rentayenta

Amazing report.  Looking forward to reading about your next adventure(s).


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Amazing report.  Looking forward to reading about your next adventure(s).



Thanks!!!!  It was a wonderful trip, I hope you guys can make it out there one of these days


----------



## scottny

Nice souvenirs and final thoughts. Seemed like a great trip to me and hope you get back there in 2015.


----------



## natebenma

Skipping around your Hawaii trip report when I have time.  Just read through your Live from Waikiki update and I loved all of the pictures and especially the details and food info! 

TURTLE!!!   

I was excited to hear about the Margaritaville when you first mentioned it, but then when I read, it sounded kind of disappointing.  Dukes sounded like a score and your last morning breakfast looked and sounded AMAZING!!! 

Thanks so much for all the great info.


----------



## natebenma

Just read your update (Almost) Live from Honolulu! 

Wow!  What a stressful, aggravating and foot-punishing work trip! 

Even in paradise.

I enjoyed the pictures of the buildings downtown and the history lessons.

But mostly I want to know... what is the name of the restaurant where you had the beet salad?  I'll take one of those, please! 

I am so clueless about Hawaii and I need to buckle down and take copious notes about some of our dining options.


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> Nice souvenirs and final thoughts. Seemed like a great trip to me and hope you get back there in 2015.



Thanks and me too!!!



natebenma said:


> Skipping around your Hawaii trip report when I have time.  Just read through your Live from Waikiki update and I loved all of the pictures and especially the details and food info!
> 
> TURTLE!!!



The turtle was awesome!!!



natebenma said:


> I was excited to hear about the Margaritaville when you first mentioned it, but then when I read, it sounded kind of disappointing.  Dukes sounded like a score and your last morning breakfast looked and sounded AMAZING!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great info.



You MUST go to Dukes.  Eat in the bar or the outside beach area instead of the main restaurant (smaller and less $$ menu but plenty of options).  Margaritaville was meh.  I think we are spoiled by the Lone Palm and Key West.  There wasn't anything "wrong" with it per-se and had I gone there first it might have been ok but the fact that it wasn't on the water hurt it quite a bit.  If dining in that area multiple nights it might be worth going, otherwise, just stop in and have a drink or apps.



natebenma said:


> Just read your update (Almost) Live from Honolulu!
> 
> Wow!  What a stressful, aggravating and foot-punishing work trip!
> 
> Even in paradise.
> 
> I enjoyed the pictures of the buildings downtown and the history lessons.
> 
> But mostly I want to know... what is the name of the restaurant where you had the beet salad?  I'll take one of those, please!
> 
> I am so clueless about Hawaii and I need to buckle down and take copious notes about some of our dining options.



It is called Real, a Gastropub

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

glennbo123 said:


> Nice souvies!  I'm sure I'll be seeing that new hat on Eric in the next trip report.
> 
> Wow, congrats on the Aulani points!
> 
> Thanks for the report Cynthia, it was great to tag-along and learn so much about the resort and Oahu!



And who was top of this page certainly NOT Rosie !!!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> And who was top of this page certainly NOT Rosie !!!!



or me


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Thanks for posting your trip report! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## eandesmom

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Thanks for posting your trip report! Sounds like you had a great time!



thanks!  We did


----------



## ptea

Thanks so much for posting your trip report! Just booked a trip to Aulani for March, and I can't read enough about the place. I just keep getting more and more excited! It took me two days to get through the thread, but it was worth it!

Also, you are planner extraordinaire with your NYE tripI'm quite impressed! And, I'm sure that you are working on an equally fabulous trip report for that trip! 

Thanks!


----------



## eandesmom

ptea said:


> Thanks so much for posting your trip report! Just booked a trip to Aulani for March, and I can't read enough about the place. I just keep getting more and more excited! It took me two days to get through the thread, but it was worth it!
> 
> Also, you are planner extraordinaire with your NYE tripI'm quite impressed! And, I'm sure that you are working on an equally fabulous trip report for that trip!
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you, I hope you love Aulani as much as we did, I can't wait to go back.  I will be doing a TR for the NYE trip, wading through pictures now.


----------

